# Saint Laurent Lou Lou Lovers



## MsModernShopper

Has anyone seen this bag in person? It's not available in any stores near me, so I pre-ordered it in October from Saks in rose but it's not expected to ship until late March - I'm getting antsy! I've seen this bag called the large 'loulou', 'slouchy' and 'y-quilt' chain shoulder bag on Ysl, Saks and Neiman Marcus websites (available in black, grey and rose pink). If you have this bag or have seen it, please let me know your thoughts. TIA


----------



## Bee-licious

Nope haven't seen this one but I love the color and the quilting!


----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## birkin girl

MsModernShopper said:


> View attachment 3607654
> View attachment 3607653


 saw it tonight in black going back to get it..its stunning....


----------



## MsModernShopper

birkin girl said:


> saw it tonight in black going back to get it..its stunning....


Post some pics when you get it!


----------



## Stormy C

I tried out the white one for a minute, it's gorgeous but it's MASSIVE! 

The material is so yummy though, I would be happy just squishing it all day long!

Post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## MsModernShopper

Stormy C said:


> I tried out the white one for a minute, it's gorgeous but it's MASSIVE!  The material is so yummy though, I would be happy just squishing it all day long! Post pictures when it arrives!



The large size definitely looks gigantic based on the photos online. I also pre-ordered a medium so I'm thinking that will be more practical.

Is it smooth leather or does it have a tiny grain to it?


----------



## birkin girl

will do going tomorrow..!


----------



## MsModernShopper

I just compared the dimensions - the large size is even bigger than a maxi classic flap!  May have gotten in over my head a bit


----------



## Miss World

It's absolutely gorgeous based on all these pictures. I love the look of the slouchy leather, so chic!


----------



## Stormy C

MsModernShopper said:


> The large size definitely looks gigantic based on the photos online. I also pre-ordered a medium so I'm thinking that will be more practical.
> 
> Is it smooth leather or does it have a tiny grain to it?



I like my bags oversized, I like to carry a million things around with me during the day so I figured this was a no-brainier. However, because I mostly wear black, I ordered it in white as I like a statement bag. But when I actually saw it I actually laughed! I tried it on, and WOW! It was bigger than any bag I had ever had! I think it looked much bigger also because it was white, it looked like a giant marshmallow (not a bad thing!) 
I swear, it is a gorgeous bag and if you have it in black I have no doubt the effect wont be the same. It had no grain to it, it was completely smooth, and just so soft. 
The day it arrived I took some pictures, unfortunately the monogram had pushed the front flap in a little, but I am sure over time it would 're-inflate'.
Here are some pictures I took of the purse with other purses for comparison. Apologies for the photos being so dark, I only transferred them and hadn't noticed until just now.


----------



## MsModernShopper

Stormy C said:


> I like my bags oversized, I like to carry a million things around with me during the day so I figured this was a no-brainier. However, because I mostly wear black, I ordered it in white as I like a statement bag. But when I actually saw it I actually laughed! I tried it on, and WOW! It was bigger than any bag I had ever had! I think it looked much bigger also because it was white, it looked like a giant marshmallow (not a bad thing!)
> I swear, it is a gorgeous bag and if you have it in black I have no doubt the effect wont be the same. It had no grain to it, it was completely smooth, and just so soft.
> The day it arrived I took some pictures, unfortunately the monogram had pushed the front flap in a little, but I am sure over time it would 're-inflate'.
> Here are some pictures I took of the purse with other purses for comparison. Apologies for the photos being so dark, I only transferred them and hadn't noticed until just now.
> View attachment 3614366
> View attachment 3614369
> View attachment 3614367


Gorgeous! The leather looks very supple, I want to reach out and touch it. I've ordered the light pink (rose) in large and a beige in medium. I will post pics when they arrive. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## MsModernShopper

One element that's missing from this bag is a back slip pocket. If it had that it would be perfection...


----------



## Stormy C

Yes, you too! I can't wait to see photographs!


----------



## MsModernShopper

The large size seems to be the only one with feet. It's almost like a tote size but in flap form


----------



## Stormy C

Yes, the photo does accurately represent the size! The feet are almost non existent on the bag. 
(It is still beautiful though!)


----------



## sjr1974

I just received my medium in gray from my theresa.  It's a very roomy bag and probably the biggest bag i own.  It's probably slightly too large for my 5 foot frame but i can fit my tablet, small notebook, large wallet, makeup bag, sunglasses  a nd portable phone charger in it which frees me up from carrying an additional tote when traveling.  The leather is so soft and smooth though and I love the color.  I debated returning it because I feel like it might be too large for me but I've already taken the tags off


----------



## Kmora

sjr1974 said:


> I just received my medium in gray from my theresa.  It's a very roomy bag and probably the biggest bag i own.  It's probably slightly too large for my 5 foot frame but i can fit my tablet, small notebook, large wallet, makeup bag, sunglasses  a nd portable phone charger in it which frees me up from carrying an additional tote when traveling.  The leather is so soft and smooth though and I love the color.  I debated returning it because I feel like it might be too large for me but I've already taken the tags off



I think it looks great on you!


----------



## sjr1974

Thank you  I was a little self-conscious about the size on me so it's good to hear some feedback


----------



## MsModernShopper

sjr1974 said:


> I just received my medium in gray from my theresa.  It's a very roomy bag and probably the biggest bag i own.  It's probably slightly too large for my 5 foot frame but i can fit my tablet, small notebook, large wallet, makeup bag, sunglasses  a nd portable phone charger in it which frees me up from carrying an additional tote when traveling.  The leather is so soft and smooth though and I love the color.  I debated returning it because I feel like it might be too large for me but I've already taken the tags off


I love it-you look great together! The quilting is so elegant.

I saw a medium in pink on mytheresa, but by the time I decided to get it, it was already sold out. I've never purchased from myteresa either, and wasn't sure about the import duties.

Have you tried it crossbody?


----------



## Stormy C

sjr1974 said:


> I just received my medium in gray from my theresa.  It's a very roomy bag and probably the biggest bag i own.  It's probably slightly too large for my 5 foot frame but i can fit my tablet, small notebook, large wallet, makeup bag, sunglasses  a nd portable phone charger in it which frees me up from carrying an additional tote when traveling.  The leather is so soft and smooth though and I love the color.  I debated returning it because I feel like it might be too large for me but I've already taken the tags off



I agree with everyone above, it looks perfect on you! I have never sen the grey version and now I'm smitten! 
Truly, it has beautiful leather and it carries everything. I definitely think its a keeper! 
Incidentally, which boutique was it from? I know Farfetch are actually quite lax about these things, but it really comes down to the store..
Obviously if you would rather not say that's fine! But I think it looks lovely on you. It really does seem smaller than the one in white. Oh dear.. you've started another bag lust!


----------



## Tasha1

*sjr1974, a* very elegant bag, sophisticated colour and and fits your ' frame'. Enjoy!!


----------



## sjr1974

MsModernShopper said:


> I love it-you look great together! The quilting is so elegant.
> 
> I saw a medium in pink on mytheresa, but by the time I decided to get it, it was already sold out. I've never purchased from myteresa either, and wasn't sure about the import duties.
> 
> Have you tried it crossbody?


I haven't tried it crossbody yet but im going to need to.  Traveling to NYC today and am planning to wear it crossbody. Its pretty heavy with everything i have inside today and I'm not keen on carrying on my shoulder in the city.


----------



## sjr1974

Stormy C said:


> I agree with everyone above, it looks perfect on you! I have never sen the grey version and now I'm smitten!
> Truly, it has beautiful leather and it carries everything. I definitely think its a keeper!
> Incidentally, which boutique was it from? I know Farfetch are actually quite lax about these things, but it really comes down to the store..
> Obviously if you would rather not say that's fine! But I think it looks lovely on you. It really does seem smaller than the one in white. Oh dear.. you've started another bag lust!


It's  actually from mytheresa.com.  I know there have been nightmare stories ordering from them but this is my 3rd bag purchase from the site and I've had no issues at all.  Ordered Monday and received 3 days later without issue.  Thank you for the compliment though.  I really love this bag.  Its so soft and not quite as slouchy as you'd think. Especially when full.


----------



## sjr1974

MsModernShopper said:


> I love it-you look great together! The quilting is so elegant.
> 
> I saw a medium in pink on mytheresa, but by the time I decided to get it, it was already sold out. I've never purchased from myteresa either, and wasn't sure about the import duties.
> 
> Have you tried it crossbody?


No import duties from  mytheresa either.   It's all included in the price so it's less expensive than buying in the US.  No additional taxes!


----------



## twinjoy

sjr1974 said:


> I just received my medium in gray from my theresa.  It's a very roomy bag and probably the biggest bag i own.  It's probably slightly too large for my 5 foot frame but i can fit my tablet, small notebook, large wallet, makeup bag, sunglasses  a nd portable phone charger in it which frees me up from carrying an additional tote when traveling.  The leather is so soft and smooth though and I love the color.  I debated returning it because I feel like it might be too large for me but I've already taken the tags off


Looks good on you !


----------



## Stormy C

Yes, I use MyTheresa all the time, I find their service exceptional!


----------



## nashpoo

This bag was never on my radar but these pictures are making me consider! I'm debating between the grey and light pink...I have a black with shw jumbo so I don't think this bag in black would be necessary..but it's so nice in black too! what do you guys suggest?


----------



## MsModernShopper

nashpoo said:


> This bag was never on my radar but these pictures are making me consider! I'm debating between the grey and light pink...I have a black with shw jumbo so I don't think this bag in black would be necessary..but it's so nice in black too! what do you guys suggest?


I haven't seen it in black, only pink and beige and both are very pretty colors. The leather is AMAZING!!! So soft and supple but also seems durable. I got the large one in pink and it's way too big for me. I wish it was in a tote style instead of a flap. I'll post some pics comparing the 2 sizes as soon as I get a chance. I think I'll keep the medium in beige but am still undecided as I already have a jumbo in beige. I love the quilting pattern though, modern and different.


----------



## MsModernShopper

Here's a comparison of the medium Lou Lou in beige to my single flap in beige Clair. The YSL is slouchy but I also find it kind of boxy. The top part with the grommets is very flat. I absolutely love the leather though! It's soft and has a bit of a sheen. I would also be comfortable using it as an everyday bag as it doesn't seem to be as delicate as Chanel lambskin, for example. Its also very roomy inside and holds a lot.


----------



## MsModernShopper

Here are some comparisons of the large loulou in pink to my single flap jumbo. The large really is HUGE! Definitely try it on in store if you can to get the feel of its size.





Medium loulou in beige and large in pink


----------



## StefaniJoy

MsModernShopper said:


> Here's a comparison of the medium Lou Lou in beige to my single flap in beige Clair. The YSL is slouchy but I also find it kind of boxy. The top part with the grommets is very flat. I absolutely love the leather though! It's soft and has a bit of a sheen. I would also be comfortable using it as an everyday bag as it doesn't seem to be as delicate as Chanel lambskin, for example. Its also very roomy inside and holds a lot.
> View attachment 3622812
> View attachment 3622813
> 
> View attachment 3622814
> View attachment 3622816



So GORGEOUS!! Is the single flap Chanel a medium or jumbo size?


----------



## MsModernShopper

StefaniJoy said:


> So GORGEOUS!! Is the single flap Chanel a medium or jumbo size?


It's a jumbo.


----------



## venusdoom

Thanks MsModernShopper, super helpful and such beautiful bags  the large in black is on my wishlist!


----------



## twinjoy

Any idea how to shorten the strap (when using as a single strap ?) 
TIA


----------



## Miss World

sjr1974 said:


> I just received my medium in gray from my theresa.  It's a very roomy bag and probably the biggest bag i own.  It's probably slightly too large for my 5 foot frame but i can fit my tablet, small notebook, large wallet, makeup bag, sunglasses  a nd portable phone charger in it which frees me up from carrying an additional tote when traveling.  The leather is so soft and smooth though and I love the color.  I debated returning it because I feel like it might be too large for me but I've already taken the tags off



I'm glad you didn't return it, it looks beautiful on you! The color is divine too! Congrats I'm really lasting after this bag now!


----------



## Miss World

MsModernShopper said:


> Here's a comparison of the medium Lou Lou in beige to my single flap in beige Clair. The YSL is slouchy but I also find it kind of boxy. The top part with the grommets is very flat. I absolutely love the leather though! It's soft and has a bit of a sheen. I would also be comfortable using it as an everyday bag as it doesn't seem to be as delicate as Chanel lambskin, for example. Its also very roomy inside and holds a lot.
> View attachment 3622812
> View attachment 3622813
> 
> View attachment 3622814
> View attachment 3622816





MsModernShopper said:


> Here are some comparisons of the large loulou in pink to my single flap jumbo. The large really is HUGE! Definitely try it on in store if you can to get the feel of its size.
> View attachment 3623200
> View attachment 3623194
> View attachment 3623201
> 
> 
> Medium loulou in beige and large in pink
> View attachment 3623195
> View attachment 3623196
> View attachment 3623197


Thanks so much for these pictures! I finally saw this bag in store yesterday in both black and burgundy. So chic and I believe the style would work so well for daytime, travel and for work, it's so roomy! I also saw a satchel version of this bag, which had a thick leather shoulder strap instead of chain strap. I really want this bag now!


----------



## StefaniJoy

I just purchased the Lou Lou in the gorgeous POWDER NUDE color. Its the medium size. It's going to be my Spring and Summer bag. The silver hardware gives it a more casual feel. I am quite obsessed with handbags, and I really think this one is super special. If you like it, buy it now because it's hard to find and will be sold out. Here's my REVEAL [emoji254]


----------



## StefaniJoy




----------



## kiwishopper

It is such a gorgeous bag! its elegant and practical. Very happy for you! 





StefaniJoy said:


> View attachment 3630184
> View attachment 3630185
> View attachment 3630186
> View attachment 3630187
> View attachment 3630188
> View attachment 3630190


----------



## StefaniJoy

kiwishopper said:


> It is such a gorgeous bag! its elegant and practical. Very happy for you!



Thank you very much! I'm excited [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## .pursefiend.

Are the straps on the medium long enough to be a cross body?


----------



## karrotandkiwi

.pursefiend. said:


> Are the straps on the medium long enough to be a cross body?


I would think so! I don't currently own a medium loulou, but from the information available on Saint Laurent's website, it ought to be long enough 
----
DIMENSIONS 
12.5 
8.6 
4.3 INCHES
100% CALF-SKIN LEATHER

GROSGRAIN LINING
STRAP CAN BE DOUBLED OR WORN ON SHOULDER
MAGNETIC SNAP CLOSURE
OXIDIZED NICKEL HARDWARE
INTERIOR CENTRAL ZIP COMPARTMENT, 1 SLOT POCKET
*DOUBLED STRAP DROP: 26CM*
*STRAP DROP: 48CM*


----------



## venusdoom

Are they discontinuing this bag? I can't seem to find any size other than the small on the UK website. Selfridges had all of the sizes a few weeks ago and now I can't find them on the website, same with mytheresa


----------



## MsModernShopper

venusdoom said:


> Are they discontinuing this bag? I can't seem to find any size other than the small on the UK website. Selfridges had all of the sizes a few weeks ago and now I can't find them on the website, same with mytheresa


 Have you checked Farfetch? They have some on the US website. Good luck!!


----------



## venusdoom

MsModernShopper said:


> Have you checked Farfetch? They have some on the US website. Good luck!!


Thanks for the tip! I just checked but only a size small in the black there too... what's going on?! Bag Gods - why have you forsaken me?! Oh well.. will stay vigilant and see if any pop up soon...


----------



## Bdiorbunni

venusdoom said:


> Thanks for the tip! I just checked but only a size small in the black there too... what's going on?! Bag Gods - why have you forsaken me?! Oh well.. will stay vigilant and see if any pop up soon...


I'm looking for this bag too!! I hope it is not a seasonal bag!! I love how fluffy it is. The medium is the perfect size for my frame!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

This is why I mentioned in my first post to buy immediately as these bags are selling out like crazy [emoji854][emoji854]


----------



## peash

I have just ordered a large black one. Can't wait for it to arrive. I got it from Reebonz Singapore - if anyone else is interested they still have a pink and a black one on their site.


----------



## peash

It is here but I feel that it is way too big for me. It looks and feels really structured. I am considering to return it , yet I kinda like the look of it. I also don't know when is a good occasion to use it, perhaps for travelling? Help me please.


----------



## karrotandkiwi

Bdiorbunni said:


> I'm looking for this bag too!! I hope it is not a seasonal bag!! I love how fluffy it is. The medium is the perfect size for my frame!!


Hi, there's actually a medium available in red/burgundy on farfetch!

https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...gram-chain-bag-item-11879273.aspx?ffref=pp_pa


----------



## karrotandkiwi

peash said:


> View attachment 3666458
> 
> It is here but I feel that it is way too big for me. It looks and feels really structured. I am considering to return it , yet I kinda like the look of it. I also don't know when is a good occasion to use it, perhaps for travelling? Help me please.


Hi, it looks better when you use it on doubled strap, and I imagine it will be more comfortable if you were to carry it that way, considering how heavy such a big bag will get when it's loaded up fully  However, I do think that it's a bit big for your frame. It looks a bit overwhelming actually. If you really like this design, maybe you can opt for a small or medium instead?


----------



## StefaniJoy

peash said:


> View attachment 3666458
> 
> It is here but I feel that it is way too big for me. It looks and feels really structured. I am considering to return it , yet I kinda like the look of it. I also don't know when is a good occasion to use it, perhaps for travelling? Help me please.



You need to return it immediately. That bag does nothing for you and you will hate it within the week. They have this in the medium size AND small size through Neiman Marcus. Exchange it. It's nice as a day or night bag in either one of those sizes.


----------



## peash

Thanks guys. I have sent a return request. Hopefully I can find the smaller versions .


----------



## Wamgurl

I agree, it's a beauty but a medium will suit you better. Lucky girl!


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Hello ladies, 
I am considering to buy this bag in medium. The large is too big for my frame and I don't find it practical. The light grey color is so elegant. On Farfetch, the grey in medium is sold out. I am so mad right now. The leather in beige and pink is so yummy too but I get to wear the grey in winter. Have you seen this bag in medium and the light grey color? Please let me know. Before coming across this bag, I was considering the Valentino Grande Lock bag. But I realized it's too dressy and structured. The YSL Lou LOU is so versatile that you can dress up or down. You can even use it as a travel bag or a travel pillow (LOL because the leather is so slouchy).  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Mytheresa has the Light Grey in medium sized but now it's sold out.


----------



## kiianae

DeliciousKiwi said:


> Hello ladies,
> I am considering to buy this bag in medium. The large is too big for my frame and I don't find it practical. The light grey color is so elegant. On Farfetch, the grey in medium is sold out. I am so mad right now. The leather in beige and pink is so yummy too but I get to wear the grey in winter. Have you seen this bag in medium and the light grey color? Please let me know. Before coming across this bag, I was considering the Valentino Grande Lock bag. But I realized it's too dressy and structured. The YSL Lou LOU is so versatile that you can dress up or down. You can even use it as a travel bag or a travel pillow (LOL because the leather is so slouchy).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Just purchased light grey from Neiman Marcus online today. I purchased the XL bag, mediums in grey are sold out.


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

kiianae said:


> Just purchased light grey from Neiman Marcus online today. I purchased the XL bag, mediums in grey are sold out.


Congrats! How do you like your XL  bag? Isn't too big? Farfetch has the medium in grey back in stock. But I"m afraid that they might sell me a fake bag or a one with defect. I don't know their return policy.


----------



## MsModernShopper

DeliciousKiwi said:


> Congrats! How do you like your XL  bag? Isn't too big? Farfetch has the medium in grey back in stock. But I"m afraid that they might sell me a fake bag or a one with defect. I don't know their return policy.


Farfetch is legit. I've purchased several bags / accessories (Chloe, YSL and Valentino) from their site and have not had amy problems. I've made a few returns and they've gone smoothly. Your order will either include a prepaid return label or, for higher value items, you will need to contact farfetch to send you a return label. I've had to request a label once and farfetch was quick to respond. Very happy with the few orders I've made with them.


----------



## neshanta

StefaniJoy said:


> View attachment 3630184
> View attachment 3630185
> View attachment 3630186
> View attachment 3630187
> View attachment 3630188
> View attachment 3630190


Gorgeous bag. Im drooling!!! Enjoy it!


----------



## Jesswall3512

is that medium or large size? i just bought mine online and its on the way..i think mine is the same color as yours..beige


----------



## StefaniJoy

Jesswall3512 said:


> is that medium or large size? i just bought mine online and its on the way..i think mine is the same color as yours..beige



My bag is the Medium size in Powder Nude (Beige). Congrats on your new beauty! [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## twinjoy

Mine is the medium black, do u scratch proof it ? If yes how you do it ? Tks


----------



## Delphinemy

Does anyone with this bag have issues with the quality of the leather? I've been thinking to get either a small or medium black Loulou for everyday use and hope it can take a fair bit of abuse. But i've just read other threads here about horrible quality issues with the Saint Laurent monogram Kate bags and wallets e.g. scratched, torn, peeling leather within the first few uses especially around the edges, and threads coming off the chevron quilting, etc. Would you recommend that i get the Loulou for every day use?


----------



## sarah_t

Me too wanna know how's the quality of loulou. My experience with Saint Laurent leather quality(matelasse calf leather) wasn't as good as other brands. But loulou leather is too beautiful to resist haha it looks so sheen and supple!


----------



## aundria17

sarah_t said:


> Me too wanna know how's the quality of loulou. My experience with Saint Laurent leather quality(matelasse calf leather) wasn't as good as other brands. But loulou leather is too beautiful to resist haha it looks so sheen and supple!





Delphinemy said:


> Does anyone with this bag have issues with the quality of the leather? I've been thinking to get either a small or medium black Loulou for everyday use and hope it can take a fair bit of abuse. But i've just read other threads here about horrible quality issues with the Saint Laurent monogram Kate bags and wallets e.g. scratched, torn, peeling leather within the first few uses especially around the edges, and threads coming off the chevron quilting, etc. Would you recommend that i get the Loulou for every day use?


I have the medium Lou Lou in black and I have not had any issues. The leather is much more durable than my lambskin Chanel.  My bag has gotten wet and had no water marks. I have also felt my nails scratch it several times and when I look at the bag to see what damage I did I have yet to see a mark. So far I have been pleased with this leather.


----------



## glizabea

I, too, am thinking about getting the loulou (in small). Could anyone enlighten me how it's holding up? I was initially planning to get the college bag but I didn't see the use for that top-handle.


----------



## aundria17

Just found this toy Lou Lou   I pre  ordered the black and pink. Can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## sarah_t

I'm actually thinking to get this too! So tempted to lay my hands on this bag..


----------



## glizabea

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3714908
> 
> Just found this toy Lou Lou   I pre  ordered the black and pink. Can't wait to see them in person.


Congrats! Please do post mod pictures when you've received them. I haven't seen the small version in person. I have yet to see how small it is in real life


----------



## aundria17

glizabea said:


> Congrats! Please do post mod pictures when you've received them. I haven't seen the small version in person. I have yet to see how small it is in real life


I will. It said back ordered until September. But alot of times Nordstrom says that and I get the bag much sooner.


----------



## aundria17

The black mini Lou Lou arrived.  Here is a picture with the strap it comes with and a black metal chain I had that I added. I also ordered a silver crossbody chain strap that hasn't arrived yet to use with this bag.


----------



## EJsMommy1

aundria17 said:


> The black mini Lou Lou arrived.  Here is a picture with the strap it comes with and a black metal chain I had that I added. I also ordered a silver crossbody chain strap that hasn't arrived yet to use with this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724181
> View attachment 3724182
> View attachment 3724183
> View attachment 3724184



Super cute! Would you mind posting a modeling photo? I love this bag, but with my height at 5'7 I'm not sure if it'd be too short as far as the strap!


----------



## aundria17

EJsMommy1 said:


> Super cute! Would you mind posting a modeling photo? I love this bag, but with my height at 5'7 I'm not sure if it'd be too short as far as the strap!


Yes I will today when I get dressed for work   I am 5'4" so I'm a little shorter than you but hopefully you can get an idea.


----------



## aundria17

the first 3 pics are on with the saint Laurent strap on its longest setting.  The 4th picture is with my chain strap I added 
	

		
			
		

		
	



 I get all my chain straps from http://www.mautto.com 
They make them in almost any possible length and all different finishes and style of chains.


----------



## aundria17




----------



## EJsMommy1

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3727713
> View attachment 3727715
> View attachment 3727716



LOVE.


----------



## moumita

I got the Toy Loulou in blush pink color last week. Here is the picture of me carrying it.



Also my review of YSL Loulou in youtube


----------



## venusdoom

I came across your video just the other day on Youtube! Congrats on the bag, it looks lovely on you 

I'm getting the black in 2 weeks time! Can't decide between the small and the medium though. I am only 5ft/156cm so the small might look better on me, but for an extra £100 it might be worth getting the medium... decisions, decisions!


----------



## aundria17

My new small bowling Lou Lou bag


----------



## MsModernShopper

Does anyone have the small Lou Lou? I'd love to see some mod shots and what fits inside.


----------



## venusdoom

MsModernShopper said:


> Does anyone have the small Lou Lou? I'd love to see some mod shots and what fits inside.


I am getting mine this weekend (if it stays in stock, come on Selfridges!) so I will post some as soon as it's in my hands


----------



## venusdoom

The bag arrived today! Excuse the dirty mirror and casual outfit, working from home and had to take these pics between meetings! For reference I am 5ft (156cm) and I'm glad I opted for this over the medium!








Excuse the Selfridges return tag! Going to keep it on until I examine the bag a little further!





So in the bag I have my Aspinal card holder in the back pocket, my coin purse, nothing in the middle zipper compartment. In the front section I have my Rayban sunglasses in the case, a Furla key holder and my 30ml Jo Malone perfume, and there's still some space for things like as hand sanitiser, a lipstick etc.

There's plenty of space for your daily essentials, but no space for a water bottle or umbrella, for instance. I hope that helps you lovely ladies


----------



## Stormy C

venusdoom said:


> The bag arrived today! Excuse the dirty mirror and casual outfit, working from home and had to take these pics between meetings! For reference I am 5ft (156cm) and I'm glad I opted for this over the medium!
> 
> View attachment 3791318
> View attachment 3791319
> View attachment 3791320
> View attachment 3791321
> View attachment 3791322
> 
> 
> Excuse the Selfridges return tag! Going to keep it on until I examine the bag a little further!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791323
> 
> 
> So in the bag I have my Aspinal card holder in the back pocket, my coin purse, nothing in the middle zipper compartment. In the front section I have my Rayban sunglasses in the case, a Furla key holder and my 30ml Jo Malone perfume, and there's still some space for things like as hand sanitiser, a lipstick etc.
> 
> There's plenty of space for your daily essentials, but no space for a water bottle or umbrella, for instance. I hope that helps you lovely ladies



Love this little bag, really, really beautiful. Perfection!


----------



## scumone

I think I am going to soon pull the trigger and try to find the medium LouLou in black, grey, or burgundy.  But I can't decide which!  I wear either all black or brightly colored prints/patterns (I'm ridiculous and lack a middle ground).  I feel like the black and burgundy would match anything, but somehow in my head, I've decided that the grey might be hard to match.  

I've never owned a grey bag before.  I don't even know why I am concerned about matching when I wear bright orange, green, purple, and hot pink bags all the time with no concern or thought to matching.

What color should I get?  And is grey as versatile as black or burgundy?


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

scumone said:


> I think I am going to soon pull the trigger and try to find the medium LouLou in black, grey, or burgundy.  But I can't decide which!  I wear either all black or brightly colored prints/patterns (I'm ridiculous and lack a middle ground).  I feel like the black and burgundy would match anything, but somehow in my head, I've decided that the grey might be hard to match.
> 
> I've never owned a grey bag before.  I don't even know why I am concerned about matching when I wear bright orange, green, purple, and hot pink bags all the time with no concern or thought to matching.
> 
> What color should I get?  And is grey as versatile as black or burgundy?


I'm with the same dilemma, but I already have a black bag so I'm trying to decide between the medium collége in grey or deep red ( burgundy)

I love burgundy shades, they are like my favourite but lately I've been loving the greys and the neutrals. I do find grey quite neutral and versatile and since I'm like you and use either plain clothing or bright colours and/or patterns I find that maybe the grey will be more versatile!


----------



## scumone

Scandinavian Affair said:


> I'm with the same dilemma, but I already have a black bag so I'm trying to decide between the medium collége in grey or deep red ( burgundy)
> 
> I love burgundy shades, they are like my favourite but lately I've been loving the greys and the neutrals. I do find grey quite neutral and versatile and since I'm like you and use either plain clothing or bright colours and/or patterns I find that maybe the grey will be more versatile!



I just experienced my first instance of color transfer (on a pink leather bag) when I pulled it out this morning so I think that eliminates grey for me.  I do find burgundy to be 99.9% as versatile as black, and so beautiful.  For some reason neutrals are a huge struggle for me and I never reach for my neutral bags, they just don't really seem to suit me.


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

scumone said:


> I just experienced my first instance of color transfer (on a pink leather bag) when I pulled it out this morning so I think that eliminates grey for me.  I do find burgundy to be 99.9% as versatile as black, and so beautiful.  For some reason neutrals are a huge struggle for me and I never reach for my neutral bags, they just don't really seem to suit me.


Oh noooo, that really sucks! 
I did think about that issue with colour transfer, I bought the Sunset bag in grey from Saint Laurent but became with a defect and was smaller than I expected so I returned it, but the leather was pretty stiff and durable so I don't think would have a problem with colour transfer but now thinking of the collége the leather is much softer according to people who have it, so I might need to think twice.. thanks for the reminder!


----------



## neome

Finally joining the Loulou club !


----------



## peachyapple

Hi everyone!! I just received my first ever YSL bag in the mail! A loulou in size small  I loove the leather smell and how soft it is! However I'm not very sure about the boxiness. For those of you who have had it for a while, how does it wear? Does it stay boxy in the size small or does it flatten/slouch with use? Besides it's boxiness, I love everything else about it. It's the perfect size for me


----------



## shopaholic_604

HI Ladies I recently purchased the LouLou bag and I am having second thought now. The calfskin is super soft ( but boxy) but I torn between the large college with the tighter chevron (but no cross body option if needed). 

Which one is more durable you think? 

also notice the quality on the Loulou can various between bag to bag, but because of the lighting but the beige one is much "tighter". thoughts?


----------



## crotzky23

shopaholic_604 said:


> HI Ladies I recently purchased the LouLou bag and I am having second thought now. The calfskin is super soft ( but boxy) but I torn between the large college with the tighter chevron (but no cross body option if needed).
> 
> Which one is more durable you think?
> 
> also notice the quality on the Loulou can various between bag to bag, but because of the lighting but the beige one is much "tighter". thoughts?





shopaholic_604 said:


> HI Ladies I recently purchased the LouLou bag and I am having second thought now. The calfskin is super soft ( but boxy) but I torn between the large college with the tighter chevron (but no cross body option if needed).
> 
> Which one is more durable you think?
> 
> also notice the quality on the Loulou can various between bag to bag, but because of the lighting but the beige one is much "tighter". thoughts?




I just bought the same one with the one that you have. I saw on YouTube, one of the bloggers bought a strap from LV store so she could wear the college bag cross body.

I am trying to authenticate my Loulou, do you know if this bag has serial numbers in it? I couldn’t find it.


----------



## shopaholic_604

Yes there is. It's in the inner pocket.

 How's the flap on yours I have to actually hand pick one from their inventory because most of them are wrinkly... may be quality control is not there. So weird in a pricy bag. 

Where did you get it?
I saw it on Farfetch and they are a few hundred cheaper. i was tempted .




Look at the bumps on the right. It's more obvious in person.


----------



## shopaholic_604

Thanks for the tips btw. Just need to find a silver chain strap now lol


----------



## karrotandkiwi

I've the loulou bowling bag for a while already, and it has gotten quite a few wrinkles with semi-regular use. I doubt it's avoidable for the leather they're using for this line haha. 

I just view it as giving the bag additional character!


----------



## shopaholic_604

hi karrotandkiwi, 

i like how it's a bit slouchy and the calfskin is sooooooo smooth. I am hoping to use this daily and i have a 5 year old boy. (nothing last)
Other than winkles. do you think this leather have scuff marks easily? 



when did you get this bag? did it come out early this year?


----------



## karrotandkiwi

shopaholic_604 said:


> hi karrotandkiwi,
> 
> i like how it's a bit slouchy and the calfskin is sooooooo smooth. I am hoping to use this daily and i have a 5 year old boy. (nothing last)
> Other than winkles. do you think this leather have scuff marks easily?
> 
> 
> 
> when did you get this bag? did it come out early this year?


Not many scuff marks on my bowling bag. There's some wear and tear on one of the corners though haha. But that's because I'm not very careful with it and sometimes, accidentally, brush it against walls or something.

I got it in Mar/Apr this year!


----------



## neome

Mine is the pink blush in the smallest size, just got mine and brought it on a short vacay and used it for 3 days straight, i can already see teeny tiny scuff marks on the pointed corners on the back of the bag most probably due to rubbing on my clothings, bear in mind im very careful with my bags therefore not an everyday bag imo. But i still luv it in this size due to the look and the pricing compared to other luxury brands, and am not planning to wear it everyday anyway. Hope tht helps


----------



## crotzky23

shopaholic_604 said:


> Yes there is. It's in the inner pocket.
> 
> How's the flap on yours I have to actually hand pick one from their inventory because most of them are wrinkly... may be quality control is not there. So weird in a pricy bag.
> 
> Where did you get it?
> I saw it on Farfetch and they are a few hundred cheaper. i was tempted .
> 
> View attachment 3811402
> 
> 
> Look at the bumps on the right. It's more obvious in person.


I got it from Gilt so I don’t have any option LOL I am also trying to authenticate the bag before I keep it.


----------



## shopaholic_604

crotzky23 said:


> I got it from Gilt so I don’t have any option LOL I am also trying to authenticate the bag before I keep it.


It's so perfect! Ru going to keep it?


----------



## shopaholic_604

karrotandkiwi said:


> Not many scuff marks on my bowling bag. There's some wear and tear on one of the corners though haha. But that's because I'm not very careful with it and sometimes, accidentally, brush it against walls or something.
> 
> I got it in Mar/Apr this year!




Hi

I already had and accident just by wearing it at home and I was super careful .


----------



## neome

shopaholic_604 said:


> Hi
> 
> I already had and accident just by wearing it at home and I was super careful .
> 
> View attachment 3813921


Mine also scuffed exactly at tht part, its where the leather stretches the most thus easily scuffed since it has no piping, for me its a design flaw SL needs to rethink n rectify


----------



## shopaholic_604

I m kida bothered now. To don't know why is it showing white after it has been scuffed. Does mean the paint on top is too thin? It's kinda weird .

The other black bags I have looked scuffed but it's still black leather underneath . Does that make sense? 

I m a bit bothered and disappointed. I can't help but compare to college again. It doesn't have piping either


----------



## neome

Mine showing greyish material underneath it, n im sure its just going to be worse from then on, but like i said its the part where the leather stretches the most so no matter how thick the paint is its meant to be scuffed sooner or later, thts just wat happens when something is bent n folded as such, the college bag however has no pointed corners as in the loulou i assume? Sorry not very familiar wih the design tho


----------



## shopaholic_604

neome said:


> Mine showing greyish material underneath it, n im sure its just going to be worse from then on, but like i said its the part where the leather stretches the most so no matter how thick the paint is its meant to be scuffed sooner or later, thts just wat happens when something is bent n folded as such, the college bag however has no pointed corners as in the loulou i assume? Sorry not very familiar wih the design tho




Thanks for the photo.

Here is a photo of the college bag


----------



## neome

Yup, the corners on the college bag are more forgiving, not too stretched n pointed as in the loulou therefore will be less prone to scuffing imo.


----------



## ChicInPink

i am in the same dilemma as you. 

I have so many black bags so I am looking to get either grey or beige/cream. Something light color. 

I would say grey...


----------



## ChicInPink

MsModernShopper said:


> Here are some comparisons of the large loulou in pink to my single flap jumbo. The large really is HUGE! Definitely try it on in store if you can to get the feel of its size.
> View attachment 3623200
> View attachment 3623194
> View attachment 3623201
> 
> 
> Medium loulou in beige and large in pink
> View attachment 3623195
> View attachment 3623196
> View attachment 3623197


does the light colors get dirty easily? how is the wear and tear?


----------



## MsModernShopper

ChicInPink said:


> does the light colors get dirty easily? how is the wear and tear?


I can't say because I ended up returning them. They were a lot more boxy in person than I could tell from the photos online. I really wanted to love them but they just didn't work out...


----------



## Gizmo1983

Medium loulou! Sooo in love!


----------



## MrsBubbaRogowski

Gizmo1983 said:


> Medium loulou! Sooo in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837790
> View attachment 3837792


So pretty!


----------



## meeker1213

Thinking about the desert storm color foes any have any mod pics of that particular one. TiA


----------



## kdoll

Gizmo1983 said:


> Medium loulou! Sooo in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837790
> View attachment 3837792



Gorgeous bag! With the medium size, can you wear it cross body?

Thanks!! xoxox


----------



## MrsBubbaRogowski

So pretty. I think I'm in love.


----------



## MsModernShopper

I just saw there is a tote version of the Loulou on Neiman Marcus' website. I wonder how the wear and tear on the corners will be.


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

Is the pink/blush version of the medium loulou discontinued? It seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Milkz

Medium LouLou in Graphite


----------



## venusdoom

Milkz said:


> Medium LouLou in Graphite


So beautiful!


----------



## crissy2013

Gorgeous! I’m looking at getting the medium LouLou or College. Anyone know if it can be worn as a crossbody?


----------



## crotzky23

crissy2013 said:


> Gorgeous! I’m looking at getting the medium LouLou or College. Anyone know if it can be worn as a crossbody?




You can wear LouLou as a crossbody,  but it's pretty bulky and I wasn't comfortable. Maybe cuz the medium is still big LOL College is not as bulky as LouLou so it might be a better option.


----------



## SeeCindyHi

crissy2013 said:


> Gorgeous! I’m looking at getting the medium LouLou or College. Anyone know if it can be worn as a crossbody?


I believe the medium college can. Pretty sure the strap is longer on the medium than the large college.


----------



## SeeCindyHi

Posting a few Large Loulou comparison photos. I haven’t found too many reviews or videos on the large size, wanted to share. Size comparison with the LV Neverfull MM and Tory Burch Perry Tote (2 of my everyday go to bags). I haven’t decided if I will keep the Loulou. It’s a little smaller than the 2 in the photos, but it “looks” bigger when wearing it, I think because of the quilting. The medium Loulou is a little too small (on the inside) for me. Wish there was a Medium and a half! It really is beautiful bag.


----------



## HippieHeart

I bought a loulou bag for the new year. Super pleased with it!


----------



## Detski54

HippieHeart said:


> I bought a loulou bag for the new year. Super pleased with it!



Is this medium? Love it on you! [emoji173]️


----------



## HippieHeart

Detski54 said:


> Is this medium? Love it on you! [emoji173]️


Yes it's a medium, and I do love it. It's spacious, feels pretty hardy and is a beautiful burgundy.


----------



## SeeCindyHi

HippieHeart said:


> Yes it's a medium, and I do love it. It's spacious, feels pretty hardy and is a beautiful burgundy.


The color is gorgeous! It’s a nice size for you. I’m debating exchanging my large for a medium.


----------



## HippieHeart

SeeCindyHi said:


> The color is gorgeous! It’s a nice size for you. I’m debating exchanging my large for a medium.


Thank you! Yes, the medium is just right for me. It's spacious enough to fit my house in as well! (wallet, cardholder, iPhone, house keys, car keys, lipstick, pocket-sized notebook, glasses, staff pass) I am super pleased with it.


----------



## AM9238

Hi ladies! Does anyone know if the medium loulou can fit a MacBook (the newer models that are 12 inches)? I know the measurements are 12.5 but based on pictures the inside looks pretty small. I think a large would be way too overpowering for me!


----------



## canyongirl

crissy2013 said:


> Gorgeous! I’m looking at getting the medium LouLou or College. Anyone know if it can be worn as a crossbody?



Medium College definitely can be worn crossbody comfortably.


----------



## minami

HippieHeart said:


> I bought a loulou bag for the new year. Super pleased with it!


Congrats! Such a lovely colour!!
I'm looking online and on Mytheresa it does not say medium or large - may I just check if your bag measures about 11 inches in width?
thanks so much!!
XO


----------



## crotzky23

AM9238 said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone know if the medium loulou can fit a MacBook (the newer models that are 12 inches)? I know the measurements are 12.5 but based on pictures the inside looks pretty small. I think a large would be way too overpowering for me!



No, it won't fit. It can fit an iPad Pro at least.


----------



## ReneeMer

Would you be willing to share how the leather on the pink is holding up?  How long have you had it and do you see wear and rear on the corners or back?  Thank you for your insight


----------



## NellaStavro

I am completely new here  Can someone tell me if PurseForum allows a handbag sale?  Not sure if this is strictly for convo type purses, dont want to defy the policies.  Would appreciate some feedback, have a Brand New Saint Laurent Med Lou Lou .. Thx


----------



## mavsmommie

AM9238 said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone know if the medium loulou can fit a MacBook (the newer models that are 12 inches)? I know the measurements are 12.5 but based on pictures the inside looks pretty small. I think a large would be way too overpowering for me!



I know another poster said no but I took the chance and ordered the medium nero with gold hardware during Neiman $600 gift card event and my 12" rose gold macbook fits!  Albeit tightly at the top opening.  It's really just the edges that feel like you have to align the MB perfectly to insert but once you get in it, it slides in with ease.  I do not keep my MB in a case but rather a rose gold 3M skin so if you do use a case, it may not fit!  I'm so glad I tried because it's quite roomier than I expected it to be with the center zip.  I can fit the MB and my TB envelope wallet in the back section and my Sony a7ii with 55mm f1.8 lens in the front with a cushion compact, chapstick, hand lotion, keys, and my iPhone X in the center zip (though very heavy!).


----------



## crotzky23

mavsmommie said:


> I know another poster said no but I took the chance and ordered the medium nero with gold hardware during Neiman $600 gift card event and my 12" rose gold macbook fits!  Albeit tightly at the top opening.  It's really just the edges that feel like you have to align the MB perfectly to insert but once you get in it, it slides in with ease.  I do not keep my MB in a case but rather a rose gold 3M skin so if you do use a case, it may not fit!  I'm so glad I tried because it's quite roomier than I expected it to be with the center zip.  I can fit the MB and my TB envelope wallet in the back section and my Sony a7ii with 55mm f1.8 lens in the front with a cushion compact, chapstick, hand lotion, keys, and my iPhone X in the center zip (though very heavy!).



Interesting! I tried with my 13” and it didn’t fit at all or maybe I was too afraid to force it. I went to the store and the SA said it could only fit 10”, but good to know that 12” might work.


----------



## mavsmommie

crotzky23 said:


> Interesting! I tried with my 13” and it didn’t fit at all or maybe I was too afraid to force it. I went to the store and the SA said it could only fit 10”, but good to know that 12” might work.



I honestly don't even think the 12" would have fit if it had a case or sleeve on but without does just ever so slightly but then again the width of the MB on its own is 11"!  I just threw my 9.7" ipad pro (which is 9.5" in length) in there and there was room to spare on the sides so I think you can definitely push 10" if it's on the thin side.

Took a pic of both the macbook and ipad inside for interior space comparisons!






It was thanks to this thread and some of the picture comparisons I went with the medium!  I think the large would have swallowed me.


----------



## minababe

aundria17 said:


> The black mini Lou Lou arrived.  Here is a picture with the strap it comes with and a black metal chain I had that I added. I also ordered a silver crossbody chain strap that hasn't arrived yet to use with this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724181
> View attachment 3724182
> View attachment 3724183
> View attachment 3724184


from where did you get that chain strap?


----------



## The Stylist

aundria17 said:


> The black mini Lou Lou arrived.  Here is a picture with the strap it comes with and a black metal chain I had that I added. I also ordered a silver crossbody chain strap that hasn't arrived yet to use with this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724181
> View attachment 3724182
> View attachment 3724183
> View attachment 3724184





aundria17 said:


> The black mini Lou Lou arrived.  Here is a picture with the strap it comes with and a black metal chain I had that I added. I also ordered a silver crossbody chain strap that hasn't arrived yet to use with this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724181
> View attachment 3724182
> View attachment 3724183
> View attachment 3724184


----------



## The Stylist

mavsmommie said:


> I honestly don't even think the 12" would have fit if it had a case or sleeve on but without does just ever so slightly but then again the width of the MB on its own is 11"!  I just threw my 9.7" ipad pro (which is 9.5" in length) in there and there was room to spare on the sides so I think you can definitely push 10" if it's on the thin side.
> 
> Took a pic of both the macbook and ipad inside for interior space comparisons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was thanks to this thread and some of the picture comparisons I went with the medium!  I think the large would have swallowed me.



I'm about to order the same bag, however I'm not a fan of the black strap. May I ask where did you purchase the chain?


----------



## alice87

I like the bag, but don't like the chains, and how they are connected in the bag. The leather is great, chevron pattern, colors are all great. Not sure.


----------



## Miss World

Caroline Daur wearing the medium black Loulou bag


----------



## Miss World

Khloe Kardashian with the LouLou backpack and model Lily Aldridge with the Loulou YSL shopping bag


----------



## Miss World

European model carrying the YSL medium Lou Lou bag


----------



## Miss World

Some mod shots of the YSL LouLou Medium bag


----------



## Miss World

Some photos of the YSL Lou Lou bag in Medium.


----------



## Miss World

NellaStavro said:


> I am completely new here  Can someone tell me if PurseForum allows a handbag sale?  Not sure if this is strictly for convo type purses, dont want to defy the policies.  Would appreciate some feedback, have a Brand New Saint Laurent Med Lou Lou .. Thx


Hi no I don’t think handbag selling is allowed on the forum. It is definitely to discuss designer handbags.


----------



## Miss World

My brand new YSL LouLou Medium bag. It is black with silver hardware. Love it so much!

Although it looks and feels soft, It is Calfskin so it’s much more durable than lambskin. The leather is very thick and luxurious. For a big bag, it’s very lightweight.

The SA said scratches will blend in and you can use a tiny bit of leather cream to smooth/blend them in if you do get scratches. She also said it will become less puffy with regular use but it will maintain its soft structure shape. It won’t become slouchy or droopy.


----------



## Miss World

Photos I took at the boutique of the toy, small, small shopping tote and medium Lou Lou bags.


----------



## Miss World

Alex Gerard wearing a limited edition brooch toy Lou Lou.  Penny Lancaster wearing YSL Lou Lou Toy sized bag in suede. Other two picks are of the Medium size LouLou.


----------



## Miss World

Lou Lou bag with gold hardware and black hardware. Black hardware is so mysterious, stunning and edgy.


----------



## Miss World

My new Medium Lou Lou bag sitting with me at work.


----------



## Miss World

Meg’s review of her Lou Lou bag on Purse Blog.

https://www.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/saint-laurent-lou-lou-bag/


----------



## Miss World

Beautiful shots of the LouLou bag.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Miss World said:


> Lou Lou bag with gold hardware and black hardware. Black hardware is so mysterious, stunning and edgy.


If I didn’t already have the Niki I think I’d love to have this bag with that black hardware!  The silver is beautiful too!!


----------



## Swedengirl

venusdoom said:


> The bag arrived today! Excuse the dirty mirror and casual outfit, working from home and had to take these pics between meetings! For reference I am 5ft (156cm) and I'm glad I opted for this over the medium!
> 
> View attachment 3791318
> View attachment 3791319
> View attachment 3791320
> View attachment 3791321
> View attachment 3791322
> 
> 
> Excuse the Selfridges return tag! Going to keep it on until I examine the bag a little further!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791323
> 
> 
> So in the bag I have my Aspinal card holder in the back pocket, my coin purse, nothing in the middle zipper compartment. In the front section I have my Rayban sunglasses in the case, a Furla key holder and my 30ml Jo Malone perfume, and there's still some space for things like as hand sanitiser, a lipstick etc.
> 
> There's plenty of space for your daily essentials, but no space for a water bottle or umbrella, for instance. I hope that helps you lovely ladies



Hi! Are you still Happy with the small size? I’m considering buying this bag in grey but not sure on small or medium. I will mainly use it xbody and don’t need to bring everything with me but kind of what you had packed. Do you wear it xbody much? Thank you


----------



## Miss World

Designerhbgirl said:


> If I didn’t already have the Niki I think I’d love to have this bag with that black hardware!  The silver is beautiful too!!


Its gorgeous! After trying it on I finally understand why people love black hardware on black bags. It’s so chic and sophisticated.


----------



## Miss World

LouLou bag and outfit inspiration.


----------



## Miss World

There seems to be a new version of the Lou Lou bag. It has a top handle like the college bags.


----------



## highend

Miss World said:


> There seems to be a new version of the Lou Lou bag. It has a top handle like the college bags.


yes, I saw this on Saks.com....hope they come out with more colors!


----------



## Miss World

Nicolette Sheridan carrying the LouLou bag in black with gold hardware.


----------



## KBT39

The OP or Mod should really change the name of this thread as its grown so far beyond just large LouLou's. It should just be Saint Laurent Lou Lou Lovers or something to that effect to make for easier searching and more relevance. Or even a "clubhouse" created like other brand pages do so that its pinned and super easy to find.


----------



## Miss World

KBT39 said:


> The OP or Mod should really change the name of this thread as its grown so far beyond just large LouLou's. It should just be Saint Laurent Lou Lou Lovers or something to that effect to make for easier searching and more relevance. Or even a "clubhouse" created like other brand pages do so that its pinned and super easy to find.


Totally agree! We can maybe ask the moderators if it’s possible to change? @Vlad


----------



## Vlad

Miss World said:


> Totally agree! We can maybe ask the moderators if it’s possible to change? @Vlad


You got it!


----------



## Miss World

Vlad said:


> You got it!


Yay! Thank you Vlad! You’re the best! Thanks for replying to us


----------



## AllisPink

I Have YSL loulou in Antique Rose pink brand new with tags i never will use it,its too big for me.....poor big purse


----------



## AllisPink

Has anyone bought the YSL loulou medium in black with gold hardware?


----------



## Miss World

AllisPink said:


> I Have YSL loulou in Antique Rose pink brand new with tags i never will use it,its too big for me.....poor big purse


It’s absolutely beautiful, why won’t you use it? Because it’s a light colour or because you feel it’s too big for you? Can you still exchange it or sell it?


AllisPink said:


> Has anyone bought the YSL loulou medium in black with gold hardware?


I have the medium in black/silver love it! I am actually considering buying the black/gold too, it’s really classy but edgy because of the vintage aged hardware look. Not blingy Gold.


----------



## AllisPink

I love Pink, the color on my large loulou is beautiful  its size is too big for me, i bought it in 2017 from saks and just forgot about it in my closet til a few days ago, im afraid of selling her,due to horrible scamm stories ive heard


----------



## crotzky23

I think medium loulou is large enough for me. I just bought a toy size and I am in love!!!


----------



## EJsMommy1

crotzky23 said:


> I think medium loulou is large enough for me. I just bought a toy size and I am in love!!!



Love the black on black toy lou lou! If you don’t mind, can you share some mod shots with both sizes?


----------



## KBT39

crotzky23 said:


> I think medium loulou is large enough for me. I just bought a toy size and I am in love!!!


LOVE LOVE LOVE your SO Black Toy LouLou!


----------



## KBT39

Vlad said:


> You got it!


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## KBT39

AllisPink said:


> I Have YSL loulou in Antique Rose pink brand new with tags i never will use it,its too big for me.....poor big purse


This is gorgeous! Use it! You'll fall in love with it!


----------



## Taimi

I’d love to know how is the wear and tear on this bag after using it for a while? [emoji4] Especially on the pointed corners. I watched a youtube review in which the bag was still in perfect condition but in this thread the corners have worned out only after trying it in house, so I’m quite confused.. [emoji848]


----------



## venusdoom

Swedengirl said:


> Hi! Are you still Happy with the small size? I’m considering buying this bag in grey but not sure on small or medium. I will mainly use it xbody and don’t need to bring everything with me but kind of what you had packed. Do you wear it xbody much? Thank you


Hej! So sorry for the late reply, I haven't been on these forums much in the last couple of months...

I still love the bag, and I'm a xbody person too. Sometimes I regret not getting the medium because I am a packrat at heart lol, but when I'm out and about I like having my hands free, so it's a practical choice for me. 

And the bag has held up beautifully, no scratches or issues


----------



## KBT39

So excited that this beauty has finally arrived! Dark Navy[emoji7] And now I want a black one!


----------



## Miss World

KBT39 said:


> So excited that this beauty has finally arrived! Dark Navy[emoji7] And now I want a black one!
> 
> View attachment 4129186


Beautiful! Congratulations! Is this medium or large? I am like you, I have a medium black one and I’m lusting after another one.


----------



## KBT39

Miss World said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations! Is this medium or large? I am like you, I have a medium black one and I’m lusting after another one.



Thank you! It’s a medium! I’m intrigued by large but I think it would be too too big!


----------



## Nathalie123

My medium loulou


----------



## Miss World

Nathalie123 said:


> My medium loulou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129975


Beautiful heavenly bag! I just love the LouLou


----------



## KBT39

Nathalie123 said:


> My medium loulou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129975


Gorgeous!


----------



## maely

I'm looking at the Black LouLou with Black Hardware but wondering how the Black hardware will hold up?  Has anyone had any issues or heard of any issues with the black hardware?


----------



## rei35

Do you think in small size 250 ml water bottle can fit?? I think the depth of bag is 3.5 inch but there's a divider in the middle.


----------



## chocolateolive

How does the leather on the Lou age?

Just bought the Lou Camera bag and I’m debating on whether to keep it. It’s very similar to my Gucci Disco and I love that the Gucci Disco gets softer over time because of its pebbled leather.

Not sure if the leather on the Lou will soften or just start to crease.

Anyone has owned one for a while now and can give me any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## ReneeR13

chocolateolive said:


> How does the leather on the Lou age?
> 
> Just bought the Lou Camera bag and I’m debating on whether to keep it. It’s very similar to my Gucci Disco and I love that the Gucci Disco gets softer over time because of its pebbled leather.
> 
> Not sure if the leather on the Lou will soften or just start to crease.
> 
> Anyone has owned one for a while now and can give me any advice?
> 
> Thanks!



I've had the SL Loulou backpack since December, and the leather has held up really well. The top of the bag is sort of starting to stretch out, but I don't have any scratches or any issues w/ wear on the corners of the bag. I was kind of worried because it was the first Saint Laurent bag I've purchased since Hedi Slimane left as creative director and I wasn't sure about the quality. But I don't baby the backpack at all and I use it every day. I love it!


----------



## crotzky23

EJsMommy1 said:


> Love the black on black toy lou lou! If you don’t mind, can you share some mod shots with both sizes?



Finally got a chance to take mod shots this weekend


----------



## noo14

Loving everyone’s mod pics and advice on the lovely Loulou! I’ve had my eye on the Toy, with gold hardware for a few months now. This will be my first luxury designer handbag purchase so I’m really doing my research - I’ve seen one person mention the corners on the Loulou wearing out? Has anyone with a black version had this problem (the OP had a lighter colour and the leather underneath was light)? I’m just worried that scuffs will show a lighter leather underneath. Is there anything anyone does to protect the corners (except avoid crashing into walls!!)? Thanks so much.


----------



## neome

noo14 said:


> Loving everyone’s mod pics and advice on the lovely Loulou! I’ve had my eye on the Toy, with gold hardware for a few months now. This will be my first luxury designer handbag purchase so I’m really doing my research - I’ve seen one person mention the corners on the Loulou wearing out? Has anyone with a black version had this problem (the OP had a lighter colour and the leather underneath was light)? I’m just worried that scuffs will show a lighter leather underneath. Is there anything anyone does to protect the corners (except avoid crashing into walls!!)? Thanks so much.


I luv the toy loulou, great for running errands for when i just wanna grab my purse and phone along with me, i hav the pink n the black but just sold the pink one off, its harder to maintain n yes the corners worn off so fast esp the back ones just from rubbing off the clothings i wear, unlike the black its so hardwearing, still look brand new after few months of non stop usage, planning to get one more in a dark color with gold hardware next


----------



## noo14

Thanks neome!!


----------



## SDC2003

Hi all does anyone have this bag in velvet? Curious to know how it holds up. TYA!


----------



## Hez 12a54

Hi everyone, this is my first Saint Laurent handbag, medium Loulou in earth grey, so happy with it! Thanks for letting me share x


----------



## myluvofbags

Hez 12a54 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first Saint Laurent handbag, medium Loulou in earth grey, so happy with it! Thanks for letting me share x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4149494


Congratulations, I have it in the small and just love it. It's so easy and comfortable to wear.


----------



## Hez 12a54

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations, I have it in the small and just love it. It's so easy and comfortable to wear.


Thank you! Glad you are loving yours too!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Hi Ladies!  I’m so excited about this Lou Lou!  I stumbled across this cushiony bag on a quick trip through Saks in New  Orleans.  I didn’t dare look at the price tag but did some research later and was pleasantly surprised.  Now I’m on a mission to divest myself of a few bags to fund an upgrade.  I’m curious to know where you all are purchasing yours, department stores, on-line, boutique.. I really want an experience and have some color and size choices.


----------



## StefaniJoy

This is my small DARK BEIGE LouLou. The size is perfect for me, as I’m only 5’1”.  I’m loving everyone’s loulou’s! The leather on this is so yummy [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## babyloove

Hi guy, 
I am on the fence about getting a small loulou, probably in grey. Does the bag get heavy ? Is the leather prone to scratches ? 
I just got the small Nikki for my birthday a few weeks ago, I love it. So light (hate heavy bags and my back too  )
Thanks !


----------



## venusdoom

babyloove said:


> Hi guy,
> I am on the fence about getting a small loulou, probably in grey. Does the bag get heavy ? Is the leather prone to scratches ?
> I just got the small Nikki for my birthday a few weeks ago, I love it. So light (hate heavy bags and my back too  )
> Thanks !


Hi! I've had my small loulou in black for about a year now. The bag doesn't really get heavy, most likely because there's not a ton of room to put super heavy things in it! If you're carrying your phone, wallet, keys and any additional smaller items it doesn't feel heavy at all.

With regards to scratches and other wear and tear - I've used mine A LOT, and I even took it to a gig (bad idea in hindsight haha!) and it's still in perfect condition


----------



## babyloove

venusdoom said:


> Hi! I've had my small loulou in black for about a year now. The bag doesn't really get heavy, most likely because there's not a ton of room to put super heavy things in it! If you're carrying your phone, wallet, keys and any additional smaller items it doesn't feel heavy at all.
> 
> With regards to scratches and other wear and tear - I've used mine A LOT, and I even took it to a gig (bad idea in hindsight haha!) and it's still in perfect condition



That's good to know !!! I'd love to see pics of how your's is holding up if you don't mind


----------



## venusdoom

babyloove said:


> That's good to know !!! I'd love to see pics of how your's is holding up if you don't mind


Of course  I'll take some pictures tomorrow evening!


----------



## babyloove

Thanks!


----------



## venusdoom

As requested... my small loulou a year on 



















The only real fault I can see/that bothers me is this stitch... but I have a sneaky suspicion it's from the time my 3 year old nephew decided to chew on the strap when I wasn't looking!! Either way it's fine IMO since it's on the inner half of the strap.


----------



## babyloove

Thanks ! It's still perfect !

I barely can see the stitch


----------



## noo14

Hi everyone,

I got a toy Lou Lou! My first high-end bag and I love it. Really appreciate all the advice on the forum, it definitely eased my mind on a couple of things. 

Bag has been treated with Collonil Leather Gel and Carbon Pro spray and you can see it looks even newer if anything (it only came in the post yesterday!)


----------



## boeyshona

Day out with my toy loulou


----------



## myluvofbags

boeyshona said:


> Day out with my toy loulou
> 
> View attachment 4161215


Looks great on you


----------



## NathalieAngelina

Hi Ladies, love all your bags so far!
I‘m also considering buying the LouLou bag in beige, however, I only have gold accessories so I was wondering if the beige LouLou bag in the small size does also come with golden hardware? Couldn’t find it anywhere.
xx, Nathalie


----------



## elisabettaverde

Hi!  I’m also very interested in getting a small or medium Loulou so I’ve been scouring different websites for the best deals and color choices.  I’ve looked at all the major US department stores as well as Ssence, My Theresa and Farfetch and have only seen light colors with silver hardware.  Just a few sites seem to carry the medium size in black or dark blue with gold.  
I also feel an urge to match jewelry to purse hardware .


----------



## tweetie1288

elisabettaverde said:


> Hi!  I’m also very interested in getting a small or medium Loulou so I’ve been scouring different websites for the best deals and color choices.  I’ve looked at all the major US department stores as well as Ssence, My Theresa and Farfetch and have only seen light colors with silver hardware.  Just a few sites seem to carry the medium size in black or dark blue with gold.
> I also feel an urge to match jewelry to purse hardware [emoji2].


If you are looking for deals I'd wait for the gift card event from Neiman Marcus or Saks in the US. It may not be allot but it will sweeten a deal a bit. Good luck with your search.


----------



## DPL-LVlady

tweetie1288 said:


> If you are looking for deals I'd wait for the gift card event from Neiman Marcus or Saks in the US. It may not be allot but it will sweeten a deal a bit. Good luck with your search.




Does anyone know when the next NM gift event is?


----------



## tirahmisu

i wanted to love the loulou but im sending it back! ordered the medium black on black since i had been lusting after photos on IG for weeks. i thought the small would be awkward but ny goodness the medium is just odd, maybe its due to the shape of the bag itself which i realized i am not a fan of. basically it’s a chunky bag, i think it would look better if it added 2 inches to the length so its more rectangular instead of squared. the leather was smooth but not as soft as i was expecting, and i felt that the bag had a stiff cardboard feel. thats not the bag’s fault because it looks very lovely on a lot of people, i think its just too structured for me. dont get me wrong though i also adore structured purses but in smaller sizes. perhaps if i had ordered the small then i would possibly keep it. another thing that put me off are the chains, they’re too thin and the leather shoulder strap is uncomfortable to wear because its really stiff. if i had to choose between the chains, i’d pick the one from the College bag but i think a chain size in between those two would be perfect. The Jamie bag is looking really nice now....


----------



## elisabettaverde

tirahmisu said:


> i wanted to love the loulou but im sending it back! ordered the medium black on black since i had been lusting after photos on IG for weeks. i thought the small would be awkward but ny goodness the medium is just odd, maybe its due to the shape of the bag itself which i realized i am not a fan of. basically it’s a chunky bag, i think it would look better if it added 2 inches to the length so its more rectangular instead of squared. the leather was smooth but not as soft as i was expecting, and i felt that the bag had a stiff cardboard feel. thats not the bag’s fault because it looks very lovely on a lot of people, i think its just too structured for me. dont get me wrong though i also adore structured purses but in smaller sizes. perhaps if i had ordered the small then i would possibly keep it. another thing that put me off are the chains, they’re too thin and the leather shoulder strap is uncomfortable to wear because its really stiff. if i had to choose between the chains, i’d pick the one from the College bag but i think a chain size in between those two would be perfect. The Jamie bag is looking really nice now....


Thanks for the details!! I’m going to have to try this bag on in person then.  I was leaning toward the Medium if I decide to purchase but also wondering about the weight and how it fits under your arm. I prefer to wear shoulder straps doubled... hmmm.


----------



## ang3lina33

elisabettaverde said:


> Thanks for the details!! I’m going to have to try this bag on in person then.  I was leaning toward the Medium if I decide to purchase but also wondering about the weight and how it fits under your arm. I prefer to wear shoulder straps doubled... hmmm.



I own the medium in black with SHW and she’s perfect! The bag is structured but soft and over time, it will definitely become softer while keeping its structure. I wear my bag with the double straps and she doesn’t budge. I tend to have problems with bags sliding off my shoulders but my loulou stays put! I love her!


----------



## Strep2031

Posting my new Loulou. It is gorgeous! Flawless.


----------



## Twinrn1

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Posting my new Loulou. It is gorgeous! Flawless.


Beautiful did you buy in the store or online to receive box, everything is packed perfectly. Enjoy it's a very beautiful bag


----------



## Iluvhaute

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Posting my new Loulou. It is gorgeous! Flawless.



Beautiful bag! Mine should be here tomorrow!!


----------



## Strep2031

Twinrn1 said:


> Beautiful did you buy in the store or online to receive box, everything is packed perfectly. Enjoy it's a very beautiful bag


Thank you. Purchased it directly from Saint Laurent site to guarantee it comes boxed and wrapped.


----------



## Strep2031

Iluvhaute said:


> Beautiful bag! Mine should be here tomorrow!!


Thank you. Hope your unboxing is just as lovely as mine.


----------



## Twinrn1

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Thank you. Hope your unboxing is just as lovely as mine.


Thanks, I will now order online instead of going to Saks since no box is included.


----------



## elisabettaverde

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Thank you. Purchased it directly from Saint Laurent site to guarantee it comes boxed and wrapped.


Lovely!  What size is it?


----------



## myluvofbags

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Posting my new Loulou. It is gorgeous! Flawless.


Congratulations, it's beautiful and yes, the wrapping was impressive too.


----------



## Miss World

Model Hailey Clauson carrying her YSL LouLou bag. I believe she’s carrying the medium size. She looks great!


----------



## myluvofbags

Miss World said:


> Model Hailey Clauson carrying her YSL LouLou bag. I believe she’s carrying the medium size. She looks great!


Wow, the bag is beautiful but those legs go on like forever! Amazing!


----------



## Strep2031

elisabettaverde said:


> Lovely!  What size is it?


Thank you. Its the medium.


----------



## boeyshona

Meet my little cutie for work today! Argh I can’t stop stroking the leather - it’s so luxurious and plush!


----------



## Iluvhaute

My new baby just delivered!! Already stuffed and ready to go! Is it bad I want other colors already??


----------



## Strep2031

Iluvhaute said:


> My new baby just delivered!! Already stuffed and ready to go! Is it bad I want other colors already??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184448


Hahaha!! So pretty. Pics of this handbag never gets old.


----------



## Strep2031

boeyshona said:


> Meet my little cutie for work today! Argh I can’t stop stroking the leather - it’s so luxurious and plush!
> 
> View attachment 4184212
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184213


I love the details on your handbag, especially the YSL on the zipper pull. Very pretty!!


----------



## boeyshona

fcmilliner2031 said:


> I love the details on your handbag, especially the YSL on the zipper pull. Very pretty!!



Yes it was the little details that drew me into buying it ☺️☺️


----------



## ang3lina33

Iluvhaute said:


> My new baby just delivered!! Already stuffed and ready to go! Is it bad I want other colors already??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184448



Is this the large?


----------



## Iluvhaute

ang3lina33 said:


> Is this the large?



It’s the medium. It just look bigger in the photo


----------



## Miss World

Iluvhaute said:


> My new baby just delivered!! Already stuffed and ready to go! Is it bad I want other colors already??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184448


Congratulations! I have this one and I absolutely love it. The leather is so luxurious. I also want more LouLou bags.


----------



## Strep2031

Hi. Can someone show pics of how they store their Loulou bag so that the metal strap doesnt cause indentations on the leather?


----------



## Miss World

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Hi. Can someone show pics of how they store their Loulou bag so that the metal strap doesnt cause indentations on the leather?


I always tuck them into the bag and stuff my bag so to prevent the strap from moving around and also maintain the shape of the bag.


----------



## Strep2031

Miss World said:


> I always tuck them into the bag and stuff my bag so to prevent the strap from moving around and also maintain the shape of the bag.


Thanks for the quick response Miss World.


----------



## bag345addict

Does anyone own a velvet loulou and can tell me how it keeps up?


----------



## Strep2031

I had to return my Loulou for stitching concerns on the flap. I am attaching two pics for comparison. The first pic is of the stitching on the left side of the flap. It is flawless, can’t even see the stitching holding the flap together. The second pic is obviously the exposed stitching on the right. The stitching is exposed on the entire right side. Wasn’t sure if it would come undone with time and use. Going to my local Neiman Marcus this weekend to pick out a new one. This has not deterred me from repurchasing the Loulou. I’m actually excited to repurchase in store!


----------



## Cindyjthompson

Hi Ladies- I’m thinking about purchasing the black Lou Lou ( I just love it so much) and have seen several versions of how the logo sits on the front flap. Does anyone have any insight on why the logo sit differently on various medium versions?


fcmilliner2031 said:


> Posting my new Loulou. It is gorgeous! Flawless.


----------



## Sharifshopping

ReneeR13 said:


> I've had the SL Loulou backpack since December, and the leather has held up really well. The top of the bag is sort of starting to stretch out, but I don't have any scratches or any issues w/ wear on the corners of the bag. I was kind of worried because it was the first Saint Laurent bag I've purchased since Hedi Slimane left as creative director and I wasn't sure about the quality. But I don't baby the backpack at all and I use it every day. I love it!


can u wear the small lou lou backpack slung on one shoulder or looks better as a regular backpack with both straps?  anyone have any mod shots?  thanks


----------



## Louise Norman

Look at the stitches at the right back of my loulou bag. I have only had it for 3 weeks. Anyone else who has the same problem? I'm not sure if I want to get a new one even if I love the bag... it does not feel good to purchase such an expensive bag if the quality is like this. What do you think? (excuse my bad language, I'm from Sweden)


----------



## Miss World

Louise Norman said:


> Look at the stitches at the right back of my loulou bag. I have only had it for 3 weeks. Anyone else who has the same problem? I'm not sure if I want to get a new one even if I love the bag... it does not feel good to purchase such an expensive bag if the quality is like this. What do you think? (excuse my bad language, I'm from Sweden)
> View attachment 4197662
> View attachment 4197663


It looks like excess stitching? If the stitching is actually coming undone then you should go back to the shop and ask if you can replace it. I have not had any problems with my LouLou and I’ve had it for a couple of months.


----------



## Louise Norman

No it has released from the bag  I have send it back to Mytheresa.com and their claims department will assess the bag. I'm a bit nervous that there not gonna accept the claim


----------



## Louise Norman

No it has released from the bag  I have send it back to Mytheresa.com and their claims department will assess the bag. I'm a bit nervous that there not gonna accept the claim 

View attachment 4197696
View attachment 4197696


----------



## Miss World

Louise Norman said:


> No it has released from the bag  I have send it back to Mytheresa.com and their claims department will assess the bag. I'm a bit nervous that there not gonna accept the claim


I heard My Theresa is quiet good. They may have it repaired or send you a new one.


----------



## mrs_so_loves

fcmilliner2031 said:


> I had to return my Loulou for stitching concerns on the flap. I am attaching two pics for comparison. The first pic is of the stitching on the left side of the flap. It is flawless, can’t even see the stitching holding the flap together. The second pic is obviously the exposed stitching on the right. The stitching is exposed on the entire right side. Wasn’t sure if it would come undone with time and use. Going to my local Neiman Marcus this weekend to pick out a new one. This has not deterred me from repurchasing the Loulou. I’m actually excited to repurchase in store!



Did you end up swapping the bag? Interested to hear if the new one has the same issue. 
I've received my Toy Lou Lou in the mail today and it looks similar to your pic. I wonder if it's just designed that way and is considered "normal"??


----------



## bag345addict

Got my first Loulou! I am so in love!


----------



## Miss World

bag345addict said:


> Got my first Loulou! I am so in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202117


Omg! Look at that beauty  The velvet looks amazing on the LouLou just wow congratulations


----------



## ashlie

Louise Norman said:


> No it has released from the bag  I have send it back to Mytheresa.com and their claims department will assess the bag. I'm a bit nervous that there not gonna accept the claim
> 
> View attachment 4197696
> View attachment 4197696



That’s crazy! I just bought mine a week or so ago. I checked it for issues like this after seeing a YouTube review describing stitching issues.(the stitching wasn’t aligned. It’s was so visible and insane.)


----------



## Strep2031

mrs_so_loves said:


> Did you end up swapping the bag? Interested to hear if the new one has the same issue.
> I've received my Toy Lou Lou in the mail today and it looks similar to your pic. I wonder if it's just designed that way and is considered "normal"??


Hi. Sorry for the delay. I sent an SA I have been corresponding with pics of my bag that I returned. The stitching on the black bag in stock at the boutique was imperfect as well. I will post a second reveal when the new bag arrives at the boutique. Remaining hopeful because I don’t want any other handbag.


----------



## SunnyBx

I love YSL & have been dying to get one of their bags (I love their sunglasses)! Today I stopped by the store to check out the Loulou. The medium was too big & boxy on me BUT the small ...OMG ! I’m so in LOVE. Now I just need to decide on which color. This would be more of a night time, going out or weekend bag for me so the size is perfect. I’m absolutely in love can’t stop obsessing over it. Just need help deciding on what color. What do you ladies think???

P.S. I love this forum - so happy so see others obsessed over handbags like me


----------



## ang3lina33

SunnyBx said:


> View attachment 4205649
> View attachment 4205648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love YSL & have been dying to get one of their bags (I love their sunglasses)! Today I stopped by the store to check out the Loulou. The medium was too big & boxy on me BUT the small ...OMG ! I’m so in LOVE. Now I just need to decide on which color. This would be more of a night time, going out or weekend bag for me so the size is perfect. I’m absolutely in love can’t stop obsessing over it. Just need help deciding on what color. What do you ladies think???
> 
> P.S. I love this forum - so happy so see others obsessed over handbags like me



I absolutely love the black with silver hardware.. just something about how the hardware pops and makes it look sooooooo luxe!


----------



## SunnyBx

ang3lina33 said:


> I absolutely love the black with silver hardware.. just something about how the hardware pops and makes it look sooooooo luxe!



The black on black is what made me love the bag ! Soon as I seen it I knew the bag was for me & the small was the perfect size. I just love that chic grunge kind’ve look ...but the black/silver is just sooooo sexy to me! Suttle but catches the eye (that’s my style) !!!! It’s a hard decision but I’m leaning more towards the black/silver !


----------



## ashlie

SunnyBx said:


> The black on black is what made me love the bag ! Soon as I seen it I knew the bag was for me & the small was the perfect size. I just love that chic grunge kind’ve look ...but the black/silver is just sooooo sexy to me! Suttle but catches the eye (that’s my style) !!!! It’s a hard decision but I’m leaning more towards the black/silver !



Just bought Black with black HW. I’m in love. It’s so beautiful. I bought mine in the medium size [emoji847]


----------



## gimpy2715

bag345addict said:


> Got my first Loulou! I am so in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202117


Wow looks amazing in that color and velvet [emoji7]  
Congratulations to you


----------



## Miss World

ashlie said:


> Just bought Black with black HW. I’m in love. It’s so beautiful. I bought mine in the medium size [emoji847]


Please share pics of your new bag. Black on Black is always the best.


----------



## Jeweledrose

I am new to this brand and have fallen for the Lou Lou medium. Thinking of getting one! Does anyone know if these are ever on sale or at the outlets? I just don’t know much about ysl so wanted to check before purchase!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Super happy with my new LouLou in grey (small size).  

I walked into the boutique thinking I’d end up with the black leather in medium but ended up with a different size and color! The medium size was a bit bigger and heavier than expected [emoji848] and I’m 5’8”.

The small was the perfect size to wear casually during the day or formally during the evening, especially in the grey color. [emoji847]


----------



## ashlie

amandasmithmft said:


> I am new to this brand and have fallen for the Lou Lou medium. Thinking of getting one! Does anyone know if these are ever on sale or at the outlets? I just don’t know much about ysl so wanted to check before purchase!



You can try department satires like sals, blommies, etc. I’ve seen them marked down online but they are never available at the sale price. The dona lot of gift card events though so that may be an option for you!


----------



## Miss World

BettyLouboo said:


> Super happy with my new LouLou in grey (small size).
> 
> I walked into the boutique thinking I’d end up with the black leather in medium but ended up with a different size and color! The medium size was a bit bigger and heavier than expected [emoji848] and I’m 5’8”.
> 
> The small was the perfect size to wear casually during the day or formally during the evening, especially in the grey color. [emoji847]
> 
> View attachment 4206946
> View attachment 4206947


It’s beautiful, congratulations on your new LouLou. The small is such a great size, perfect for day and night. I have the medium LouLou in black and love it but I would love a small size too.


----------



## Miss World

ashlie said:


> Just bought Black with black HW. I’m in love. It’s so beautiful. I bought mine in the medium size [emoji847]


Please share pics of the black on black. Love it


----------



## yeeuns

Does anyone know if the black with black hdw is seasonal or if it’s part of their classic color? I’m eyeing it but wanna wait for the next gc event.


----------



## ashlie




----------



## petitemum1

I'm about to buy my first Lou Lou in medium black......  Not sure if it's too big for my 5'2" frame.....  Also- GHW or SHW??  I love both- is the gold flashy in person or is it more like the Gucci Marmont shade of gold???  Any help gratefully received!!!


----------



## BettyLouboo

petitemum1 said:


> I'm about to buy my first Lou Lou in medium black......  Not sure if it's too big for my 5'2" frame.....  Also- GHW or SHW??  I love both- is the gold flashy in person or is it more like the Gucci Marmont shade of gold???  Any help gratefully received!!!



I was set on getting the black medium also but as soon as I saw it in store I thought the medium was a bit big than I expected and I’m 5’8”, especially since I was playing to wear it crossbody and for everyday casual use.  

The medium I thought was perfect as a work bag and off the shoulder. Again it depends on how you’re going to use it. 

I saw both silver and gold hardware (both rustic/antique, not shiny metallic). I got silver cuz I got grey leather but the black, I saw both and the gold looked a bit more formal because it’s also the same color on the chain . I usually prefer gold hardware in my other designer bags but for this bag, the silver just looked better for the black leather. The gold hardware looked better with the beige and burgundy leather bags.


----------



## petitemum1

BettyLouboo said:


> I was set on getting the black medium also but as soon as I saw it in store I thought the medium was a bit big than I expected and I’m 5’8”, especially since I was playing to wear it crossbody and for everyday casual use.
> 
> The medium I thought was perfect as a work bag and off the shoulder. Again it depends on how you’re going to use it.
> 
> I saw both silver and gold hardware (both rustic/antique, not shiny metallic). I got silver cuz I got grey leather but the black, I saw both and the gold looked a bit more formal because it’s also the same color on the chain . I usually prefer gold hardware in my other designer bags but for this bag, the silver just looked better for the black leather. The gold hardware looked better with the beige and burgundy leather bags.


Ah thanks so much!!!  Super helpful.  I plan to wear it as an everyday bag, but don't find Crossbody comfortable( maybe something to do with big boobs?! ).   I like both gold and silver and can't decide so your opinion helps a lot thank you.  I'm 5,2". And wonder if medium might be a bit big. Will it fit A4?


----------



## Miss World

petitemum1 said:


> I'm about to buy my first Lou Lou in medium black......  Not sure if it's too big for my 5'2" frame.....  Also- GHW or SHW??  I love both- is the gold flashy in person or is it more like the Gucci Marmont shade of gold???  Any help gratefully received!!!


I am about 5’0 and I have the Medium LouLou in Black leather with silver hardware. I don’t find the medium too big at all on my height. The main reason I bought it was because I wanted an everyday bag. I think it looks great for work, shopping and out for a day out with friends. 

The Small is a great size too, fits essentials and you can get away with wearing it for work, leisure and for evening wear. 

I love silver hardware but I also love the LouLou in the gold hardware too. It is not shiny gold but has that vintage aged brass gold look. It looks dressy without trying too hard.


----------



## BettyLouboo

petitemum1 said:


> Ah thanks so much!!!  Super helpful.  I plan to wear it as an everyday bag, but don't find Crossbody comfortable( maybe something to do with big boobs?! ).   I like both gold and silver and can't decide so your opinion helps a lot thank you.  I'm 5,2". And wonder if medium might be a bit big. Will it fit A4?



Then definitely for for the medium. The small won’t fit an A4, the medium definitely does! The medium will even fit your tablet. Hence it being a better size as a work [emoji161]


----------



## ashlie

petitemum1 said:


> Ah thanks so much!!!  Super helpful.  I plan to wear it as an everyday bag, but don't find Crossbody comfortable( maybe something to do with big boobs?! ).   I like both gold and silver and can't decide so your opinion helps a lot thank you.  I'm 5,2". And wonder if medium might be a bit big. Will it fit A4?



My medium, I posted above, fits my iPad Pro 10” and it isn’t “snug snug” it’s perfect. Just enough room on each side!


----------



## myluvofbags

BettyLouboo said:


> Super happy with my new LouLou in grey (small size).
> 
> I walked into the boutique thinking I’d end up with the black leather in medium but ended up with a different size and color! The medium size was a bit bigger and heavier than expected [emoji848] and I’m 5’8”.
> 
> The small was the perfect size to wear casually during the day or formally during the evening, especially in the grey color. [emoji847]
> 
> View attachment 4206946
> View attachment 4206947



Congratulations, it’s beautiful! Twins except mine is one long strap. It was my first YSL and they only had this style, if I had known more I would have gotten the double strap like yours.


----------



## SunnyBx

petitemum1 said:


> I'm about to buy my first Lou Lou in medium black......  Not sure if it's too big for my 5'2" frame.....  Also- GHW or SHW??  I love both- is the gold flashy in person or is it more like the Gucci Marmont shade of gold???  Any help gratefully received!!!



The gold is similar to the Gucci Marmont - very dull & "vintage" looking. Not shiny or "bright" at all!


----------



## paulinhalessa

StefaniJoy said:


> View attachment 3630184
> View attachment 3630185
> View attachment 3630186
> View attachment 3630187
> View attachment 3630188
> View attachment 3630190


Hi! I'm thinking about getting a medium Loulou in Nude just like yours, but I'm a little concerned about this beauty getting dirty easily! How do you like yours so far? Did it changed anyhow? I also like the light grey and the black one, but this nude, oh my! Sorry for the bad english, I'm from Brazil and havent been praticing English in a long time! Thank you!


----------



## StefaniJoy

paulinhalessa said:


> Hi! I'm thinking about getting a medium Loulou in Nude just like yours, but I'm a little concerned about this beauty getting dirty easily! How do you like yours so far? Did it changed anyhow? I also like the light grey and the black one, but this nude, oh my! Sorry for the bad english, I'm from Brazil and havent been praticing English in a long time! Thank you!



Hi! In all honesty, I ended up returning that bag a few days later. I realized it was too big and bulky under the arm. I exchanged it for the Small size. I’m 5’1” and the small really works much better for me. Here is a picture. This one is Dark Beige and I don’t worry about it getting dirty. Hope this helps!


----------



## KonjoBolsa

ashlie said:


> View attachment 4208397
> View attachment 4208398
> View attachment 4208399
> View attachment 4208400
> View attachment 4208401


This is gorgeous! What size is this?


----------



## ashlie

KonjoBolsa said:


> This is gorgeous! What size is this?



Thank you!! It’s the medium. For reference, I’m 5’10. [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## KonjoBolsa

ashlie said:


> Thank you!! It’s the medium. For reference, I’m 5’10. [emoji847][emoji847]


Oh we’re the same height! Thanks for the info


----------



## ashlie

KonjoBolsa said:


> Oh we’re the same height! Thanks for the info



Yay!!!! I found that it sits at a great height-I would highly recommend it.


----------



## stylemania

Hi all 

Wondering if anyone can help. I’m looking to purchase the toy loulou (not sure between leather and velvet yet) but wanted to know if anyone has tried attaching an alternative strap (specifically chain) and if so what it looks like?  

Also if you twist the strap in to double it up does it work? Or does it look odd? 

I know you can get the small with the chain strap but just wondering if I have any options with the toy as it is so much cheaper. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## highend

stylemania said:


> Hi all
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help. I’m looking to purchase the toy loulou (not sure between leather and velvet yet) but wanted to know if anyone has tried attaching an alternative strap (specifically chain) and if so what it looks like?
> 
> Also if you twist the strap in to double it up does it work? Or does it look odd?
> 
> I know you can get the small with the chain strap but just wondering if I have any options with the toy as it is so much cheaper.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/saint-laurent-lou-lou-lovers.959625/page-6


----------



## stylemania

highend said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/saint-laurent-lou-lou-lovers.959625/page-6




Thank you!!


----------



## Ance346

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3727713
> View attachment 3727715
> View attachment 3727716


Love these chains! Do you happen to remember what the length of the shorter chain is? Love the look!


----------



## ashlie

ashlie said:


> View attachment 4208397
> View attachment 4208398
> View attachment 4208399
> View attachment 4208400
> View attachment 4208401



AND...my chain is already chipped. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Miss World

ashlie said:


> AND...my chain is already chipped. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


Oh dear! Is it obvious? What colour is revealed when the black hardware chips away? I heard that it’s quiet easy to have black hardware touched up. I still absolutely love black hardware.


----------



## ashlie

Miss World said:


> Oh dear! Is it obvious? What colour is revealed when the black hardware chips away? I heard that it’s quiet easy to have black hardware touched up. I still absolutely love black hardware.






All the shiny parts are chipped/now silver. The chain is silver. My boyfriend told me to “keep it” because “it’ll happen again” which he is absolutely right about and “it will look nice used and distressed” LOL-men. Neither of us can understand why they don’t just make the black hardware black, instead of the black coating. 

PS-please ignore my nails. They NEED to be done.


----------



## Miss World

ashlie said:


> View attachment 4224811
> 
> 
> All the shiny parts are chipped/now silver. The chain is silver. My boyfriend told me to “keep it” because “it’ll happen again” which he is absolutely right about and “it will look nice used and distressed” LOL-men. Neither of us can understand why they don’t just make the black hardware black, instead of the black coating.
> 
> PS-please ignore my nails. They NEED to be done.


Are you going to take it to a Saint Laurent store for repair? Another member had this same issue but Saint Laurent sorted it out for her and she hasn’t had any issues since. Keep us up to date about what happens.


----------



## ang3lina33

Saint Laurent has awesome customer service. The snap closure on the flap of my Loulou broke off and I took it in. Showed them my receipt and they replaced it on the spot, no questions asked!


----------



## Newbie2016

Do the Saint Laurent stores help fix bags that were bought at a dept store e.g. Niemans?     I don't currently have any issues but curious to know.


----------



## ang3lina33

Newbie2016 said:


> Do the Saint Laurent stores help fix bags that were bought at a dept store e.g. Niemans?     I don't currently have any issues but curious to know.



Unfortunately, they do not.


----------



## ashlie

ang3lina33 said:


> Unfortunately, they do not.



It was purchased at Saks so...that’s an issue.


----------



## noo14

Hi everyone,

Hoping someone will be able to help. I’ve been wearing my Toy around and noticed today a small scuff in the front right bottom corner (on the edge of the fold).

I treat it monthly with leather cream and Collonil so I’m absolutely gutted. Does anyone have any advice for fixing the scuff? ☹️

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Antigone

So I bit the bullet and got my first YSL bag - the LouLou in medium.

Now I want a crossbody! I don't bring the kitchen sink with me when I go out, only wallet and phone really, so I'm eyeing the Toy LouLou but I remember trying it on many months ago and finding the strap short for me. I'm 5'8". Do I remember this correctly? 

Another option I guess is the small, but might look too similar to the medium.


----------



## mrs_so_loves

Antigone said:


> So I bit the bullet and got my first YSL bag - the LouLou in medium.
> 
> Now I want a crossbody! I don't bring the kitchen sink with me when I go out, only wallet and phone really, so I'm eyeing the Toy LouLou but I remember trying it on many months ago and finding the strap short for me. I'm 5'8". Do I remember this correctly?
> 
> Another option I guess is the small, but might look too similar to the medium.



The small is not ideal as crossbody in my opinion... I've got a comparison of both of them on which might be helpful for you. I'm 5'5" and a size US 10/12.

There's also the option to order a chain strap from Etsy / ebay which you could attach to change it up.I do have some more pics of the Toy and the small with different outfits, let me know if you need some more at all.


----------



## Antigone

mrs_so_loves said:


> The small is not ideal as crossbody in my opinion... I've got a comparison of both of them on which might be helpful for you. I'm 5'5" and a size US 10/12.
> 
> There's also the option to order a chain strap from Etsy / ebay which you could attach to change it up.I do have some more pics of the Toy and the small with different outfits, let me know if you need some more at all.



Thank you for the pic and the post! Very helpful as we are around the same size. Please post more pictures with different outfits. Did you end up buying both?


----------



## mrs_so_loves

Antigone said:


> Thank you for the pic and the post! Very helpful as we are around the same size. Please post more pictures with different outfits. Did you end up buying both?


It's a bit of a long story, I got the green camera bag in July which I absolutely loved. 
I then wanted to get a grey bag and ordered the Toy in Storm. It had a defect and I sent it back. 
I then purchased a toy in store and realised a few days later I've been sold the wrong colour (Earth instead of Storm) so I luckily got my money back and returned it with little hassle. 
I ordered another one in the right colour but by the time it arrived I wasn't too sure anymore about the toy. 
I ordered the small which I adored for its look but I'm a cross body girl and the strap hurt a little as the leather tab is quite narrow and the chain sat on my collarbone. 

So I've sent that one back as well and ordered another camera bag,  in black and silver and the matching Gucci belt and kept both. 

To have my grey bag fix I ordered the Polene numero un. 

I'm currently still thinking about getting a toy though, I really love the pale pink one. Which colour are you after?


----------



## Antigone

I actually like the camera bag! Does it fit a lot? Maybe I should consider that with the Toy Loulou.


----------



## mrs_so_loves

Antigone said:


> I actually like the camera bag! Does it fit a lot? Maybe I should consider that with the Toy Loulou.


It does fit a lot! Basically everything what I need day to day and more. Definitely more than the Toy!  I think it's quite comparable to the Gucci Soho disco?


----------



## Antigone

mrs_so_loves said:


> It does fit a lot! Basically everything what I need day to day and more. Definitely more than the Toy!  I think it's quite comparable to the Gucci Soho disco?



How is the wear and tear? I actually am leaning towards it more now, since I have the medium loulou. Eyeing black with silver hardware.


----------



## mrs_so_loves

Antigone said:


> How is the wear and tear? I actually am leaning towards it more now, since I have the medium loulou. Eyeing black with silver hardware.


Here's a quick pic for you what it fits. There's still some more room for sunglasses for example (it's my reading glasses in the pic) 
I only got the black two weeks ago and the green in July, but thus far it's been great. 

Farfetch has got 15% off BTW, they should still have the black with SHW


----------



## Miss World

mrs_so_loves said:


> It's a bit of a long story, I got the green camera bag in July which I absolutely loved.
> I then wanted to get a grey bag and ordered the Toy in Storm. It had a defect and I sent it back.
> I then purchased a toy in store and realised a few days later I've been sold the wrong colour (Earth instead of Storm) so I luckily got my money back and returned it with little hassle.
> I ordered another one in the right colour but by the time it arrived I wasn't too sure anymore about the toy.
> I ordered the small which I adored for its look but I'm a cross body girl and the strap hurt a little as the leather tab is quite narrow and the chain sat on my collarbone.
> 
> So I've sent that one back as well and ordered another camera bag,  in black and silver and the matching Gucci belt and kept both.
> 
> To have my grey bag fix I ordered the Polene numero un.
> 
> I'm currently still thinking about getting a toy though, I really love the pale pink one. Which colour are you after?





mrs_so_loves said:


> Here's a quick pic for you what it fits. There's still some more room for sunglasses for example (it's my reading glasses in the pic)
> I only got the black two weeks ago and the green in July, but thus far it's been great.
> 
> Farfetch has got 15% off BTW, they should still have the black with SHW



Great photos thanks for sharing. I love the Green camera bag, do you have anymore photos of the green, I would like to see how that shade looks up close. I think you should post these pics in the YSL Camera Bag thread as your photos are really helpful. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-saint-laurent-camera-bag.964287/page-4


----------



## Antigone

mrs_so_loves said:


> Farfetch has got 15% off BTW, they should still have the black with SHW



No more SHW.


----------



## mrs_so_loves

Miss World said:


> Great photos thanks for sharing. I love the Green camera bag, do you have anymore photos of the green, I would like to see how that shade looks up close. I think you should post these pics in the YSL Camera Bag thread as your photos are really helpful.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-saint-laurent-camera-bag.964287/page-4



Done the green colour is hard to capture, it's absolutely divine!


----------



## mrs_so_loves

Antigone said:


> No more SHW.


It goes in and out of stock, just sign up for updates


----------



## Miss World

mrs_so_loves said:


> Done the green colour is hard to capture, it's absolutely divine!


So beautiful! I still can’t decide if I want classic black with aged gold or this green one. So pretty


----------



## Nuke

Hello everyone! I am considering the loulou camera bag, but I am concerned about the leather because I'm not particularly delicate when it comes to handling my bags. Does anyone know if it comes in grained leather? I only see ones that say 'calfskin' and it looks rather smooth and perhaps prone to scratches.


----------



## mrs_so_loves

Nuke said:


> Hello everyone! I am considering the loulou camera bag, but I am concerned about the leather because I'm not particularly delicate when it comes to handling my bags. Does anyone know if it comes in grained leather? I only see ones that say 'calfskin' and it looks rather smooth and perhaps prone to scratches.


It's not very delicate, I got two of them  it doesn't come in grained leather, and if it would I wouldn't recommend it. It tends to wear really quickly on the corners


----------



## highend

Nuke said:


> Hello everyone! I am considering the loulou camera bag, but I am concerned about the leather because I'm not particularly delicate when it comes to handling my bags. Does anyone know if it comes in grained leather? I only see ones that say 'calfskin' and it looks rather smooth and perhaps prone to scratches.


I have a few in different materals and haven't had any issues with scratches, wear, etc. The quilted calfskins are more luxe.  The classic style does have a slight grain and may be more suitable for you as it has a more casual look, but they are lambskin.

There's also a croc print style which may be more suitable for carefree wear


https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product...sed-leather_cod45415005st.html#dept=undefined

You can also find a few in special fabrics or color combos if you search, but please note the style is Lou not Loulou


----------



## Stephg1027

Hi everyone!  

I just picked up my first YSL bag ever- a loulou medium in the green color. I absolutely love it! Because it was an impulse buy, I would love to hear people’s feedback regarding durability, ease of styling, overall happiness with purchase?

I wasn’t quite yet “looking” for another bag but I have wanted a green bag all season. That shade of green has been calling my name lately. 

I honestly never really liked this bag until I tried it on (that happens to me often!). I thought the YSL logo was too blingy but I realize now it’s really not since that is the only part of the bag that has branding (IMO). 

I would love to hear your thoughts, opinions, advice, feedback, etc! This was quite the splurge so I love hearing other opinions and experiences. Thanks!!


----------



## color_lover456

Wow @Stephg1027 I LOVE that shade green! I've actually been stalking it all weekend.... Is it the dark green from ysl's website? The thing that's holding me off about ordering that is that it looks like it has the bronze HW and i'm not sure i'd like that... but yours looks silver?


----------



## Stephg1027

color_lover456 said:


> Wow @Stephg1027 I LOVE that shade green! I've actually been stalking it all weekend.... Is it the dark green from ysl's website? The thing that's holding me off about ordering that is that it looks like it has the bronze HW and i'm not sure i'd like that... but yours looks silver?



Thanks! It’s actually called turquoise on the Neimans website which is where I got it. So yes, mine does have silver hardware but it is more of a blue/green than deep green (although that green is also stunning!!)


----------



## color_lover456

@Stephg1027 did the specific color you ordered sell out or is that actually the turquoise color? If it's turquoise then it looks soooo different from the NM store's pics!


----------



## Stephg1027

color_lover456 said:


> @Stephg1027 did the specific color you ordered sell out or is that actually the turquoise color? If it's turquoise then it looks soooo different from the NM store's pics!



This bag is honestly one of those that the color changes depending on the lighting. In pure daylight, it does resemble the picture on the website. But in most other lighting it comes off much more muted. It’s so funny because I didn’t realize that until now! I took two more pictures just now and they both look totally different depending on the lighting. I honestly would never have gone for this color based on the website alone but in the store it looked less bright. Here are the pics I just took


----------



## color_lover456

First Loulou! i have fallen in LOVE with this bag! I may or may not have another one coming


----------



## color_lover456

Holy moly that is beautiful! Gah how many loulou bags do you think is too many for one person to own?




Stephg1027 said:


> This bag is honestly one of those that the color changes depending on the lighting. In pure daylight, it does resemble the picture on the website. But in most other lighting it comes off much more muted. It’s so funny because I didn’t realize that until now! I took two more pictures just now and they both look totally different depending on the lighting. I honestly would never have gone for this color based on the website alone but in the store it looked less bright. Here are the pics I just took


----------



## rukia0814

Luisaviaroma 15% off code MEL15 until Nov. 4. There is a black toy lou lou with SHW  super tempted but I want the maroon one. Might need to wait for the perfect site to have a discount on a maroon one.


----------



## Antigone

rukia0814 said:


> Luisaviaroma 15% off code MEL15 until Nov. 4. There is a black toy lou lou with SHW  super tempted but I want the maroon one. Might need to wait for the perfect site to have a discount on a maroon one.



That's so tempting!

However I am afraid the strap might be too short for me crossbody. I'm almost 5'8". 

Can anyone confirm if the strap of the toy loulou is short or long, or better yet the actual measurement?


----------



## febulous_me

Finally gotten my toy lou lou.... Time for reveal


----------



## color_lover456

@rukia0814 Thank you so much for this tip! I ended up ordering the classic black with SHW... anyone know how if LvR will send it along with a box?

They do have a medium in bordeaux but it has the Bronze HW...

Now, do i need either the gray or the khaki is the question...



rukia0814 said:


> Luisaviaroma 15% off code MEL15 until Nov. 4. There is a black toy lou lou with SHW  super tempted but I want the maroon one. Might need to wait for the perfect site to have a discount on a maroon one.


----------



## rukia0814

color_lover456 said:


> @rukia0814 Thank you so much for this tip! I ended up ordering the classic black with SHW... anyone know how if LvR will send it along with a box?
> 
> They do have a medium in bordeaux but it has the Bronze HW...
> 
> Now, do i need either the gray or the khaki is the question...



I'm thinking of getting the black as well but I'm torn with the maroon which they don't have haha.

I saw from this video that it did came with a box and the luisaviaroma box is nice as well


Mel's video from where the code was from


----------



## color_lover456

I just measured the entire length of the strap from my toy with and it measured 47 inches with the ability to add another inch if you move to the furthest notch. 




Antigone said:


> That's so tempting!
> 
> However I am afraid the strap might be too short for me crossbody. I'm almost 5'8".
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the strap of the toy loulou is short or long, or better yet the actual measurement?


----------



## Antigone

color_lover456 said:


> I just measured the entire length of the strap from my toy with and it measured 47 inches with the ability to add another inch if you move to the furthest notch.



Thanks! Unfortunately (or fortunately), strap is too short for me. Need at least 51 inches for the bag to hit where I want it to. 

Thank you.


----------



## Antigone

I have the medium Loulou and am in a dilemma - do I keep it, or sell it? Is it too big for weekend errands? For travel? I normally don't bring anything other than wallet and phone.

But it's soooo pretty!


----------



## Miss World

Antigone said:


> I have the medium Loulou and am in a dilemma - do I keep it, or sell it? Is it too big for weekend errands? For travel? I normally don't bring anything other than wallet and phone.
> 
> But it's soooo pretty!


I think the Small size would be better for you if you only carry a wallet and phone. Plus small can be worn anywhere I feel, to work, travel, weekends and days out.


----------



## Antigone

Miss World said:


> I think the Small size would be better for you if you only carry a wallet and phone. Plus small can be worn anywhere I feel, to work, travel, weekends and days out.



I think you're right. Does it fit a foldable umbrella?


----------



## Miss World

Antigone said:


> I think you're right. Does it fit a foldable umbrella?


I’m not too sure, I definitely think you could squeeze a small one in. I tried the small in store and it fit a regular wallet, sunglasses, phone and my make up pouch. I have the Medium LouLou but I want a small for weekends. I think the Toy size would be too small for my needs.


----------



## Antigone

Miss World said:


> I’m not too sure, I definitely think you could squeeze a small one in. I tried the small in store and it fit a regular wallet, sunglasses, phone and my make up pouch. I have the Medium LouLou but I want a small for weekends. I think the Toy size would be too small for my needs.



Do you know if the strap of the small is longer than the medium?


----------



## Antigone

Sorry forgot to mention I prefer crossbody. The medium sits really high on me, and really big when worn crossbody.


----------



## mrs_so_loves

I just wanted to share with you my new Toy Lou Lou, I'm so in love, the colour is so adorable, she looks like a little marshmallow


----------



## Strep2031

mrs_so_loves said:


> I just wanted to share with you my new Toy Lou Lou, I'm so in love, the colour is so adorable, she looks like a little marshmallow


Gorgeous handbag. Love your outfit!!!


----------



## Strep2031

febulous_me said:


> Finally gotten my toy lou lou.... Time for reveal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240139
> View attachment 4240141
> View attachment 4240142


That color is awesome. The LOULOU is just a running handbag.


----------



## color_lover456

Did the small loulou ever come in red? I feel like I've seen it somewhere...did i just dream it or did it sell out everywhere?


----------



## Azusa

Hi, i just recently bought a med loulou from farfetched and it came from a Spanish boutique called Jofre, but it doesnt come with a box from saint laurent, should i be concern? i love the bag but never owned a saint laurent before so i am not sure if no box should ring alarm bells?


----------



## Miss World

Azusa said:


> Hi, i just recently bought a med loulou from farfetched and it came from a Spanish boutique called Jofre, but it doesnt come with a box from saint laurent, should i be concern? i love the bag but never owned a saint laurent before so i am not sure if no box should ring alarm bells?


No you shouldn’t be concerned. Most Saint Laurent bags come with just the dustbag and cards. I buy directly from the YSL store and very rarely get a box, some of my smaller items came with a box. My Medium LouLou did not come with a box. Hope that helps


----------



## Azusa

Miss World said:


> No you shouldn’t be concerned. Most Saint Laurent bags come with just the dustbag and cards. I buy directly from the YSL store and very rarely get a box, some of my smaller items came with a box. My Medium LouLou did not come with a box. Hope that helps



Thank you Miss World!


----------



## Azusa

so hoping someone will be able to shed some light on this, i was just repacking the contents of the loulou and have noticed that the leather on the flap is noticeably rougher than the body itself. It looks almost like two different leather. i do treat my leather bags with collonil 1909 leather cream, the whole bag is treated so not just the flap, anyone know why this happens? i only worn the bag about 4 times


----------



## Antigone

Does the medium loulou work on me? I’m usually dressed this casually. On my feet are saltwater sandals.


----------



## Azusa

Antigone said:


> Does the medium loulou work on me? I’m usually dressed this casually. On my feet are saltwater sandals.



that size really suits you, though i am biased because i have one myself, and i think the med is such a good size since i have a few things to carry around. That said i can also see a small will work for you too, sorry i am no help.


----------



## Miss World

Antigone said:


> Does the medium loulou work on me? I’m usually dressed this casually. On my feet are saltwater sandals.


The medium size really does suit you! I think the LouLou really elevates a casual outfit. If it’s too big for your needs you can always try the small size, I think the chain is slightly longer on the small size.


----------



## Antigone

Tried the small and OMG it fits everything I carry and the size works crossbody!!!

Loulou is ok but probably too small for what I bring.


----------



## Antigone

Medium worn crossbody


----------



## Antigone

Small and toy


----------



## Miss World

Azusa said:


> so hoping someone will be able to shed some light on this, i was just repacking the contents of the loulou and have noticed that the leather on the flap is noticeably rougher than the body itself. It looks almost like two different leather. i do treat my leather bags with collonil 1909 leather cream, the whole bag is treated so not just the flap, anyone know why this happens? i only worn the bag about 4 times


The Flap is the part that usually gets touched the most


Antigone said:


> Small and toy


I like the Medium on you the best and then the Small. LouLou Toy is too small and doesn’t look as luxurious as the other two on you


----------



## Miss World

Azusa said:


> so hoping someone will be able to shed some light on this, i was just repacking the contents of the loulou and have noticed that the leather on the flap is noticeably rougher than the body itself. It looks almost like two different leather. i do treat my leather bags with collonil 1909 leather cream, the whole bag is treated so not just the flap, anyone know why this happens? i only worn the bag about 4 times


The Flap is the part that usually gets touched the most so maybe that’s why it looks shinier. I don’t condition mine and mine is still in good condition. 


Antigone said:


> Small and toy


I like the Medium on you the best and then the Small. LouLou Toy is too small and doesn’t look as luxurious as the other two on you


----------



## Antigone

Miss World said:


> I like the Medium on you the best and then the Small. LouLou Toy is too small and doesn’t look as luxurious as the other two on you



Thanks! Maybe I should keep this then. Do you think I can get away with the medium for dinners, etc?


----------



## Azusa

Antigone said:


> Thanks! Maybe I should keep this then. Do you think I can get away with the medium for dinners, etc?



absolutely, for me unless its super formal which calls for a clutch, this bag is perfect. I actually went to a business dinner the other night and this was perfect.


----------



## Antigone

Azusa said:


> absolutely, for me unless its super formal which calls for a clutch, this bag is perfect. I actually went to a business dinner the other night and this was perfect.



Yay! Actually, by dinner,  I meant mostly date nights. I rarely go to super formal events.


----------



## Antigone

Nice size 

https://www.farfetch.com/az/shoppin...d-leather-bag-item-12561060.aspx?storeid=9359


----------



## Stephg1027

Antigone said:


> Does the medium loulou work on me? I’m usually dressed this casually. On my feet are saltwater sandals.



I love the medium on you! I vote for medium then small then toy. I’m petite and dress pretty casual as well and I love the medium size- I think it’s adds to a casual outfit and I love how much substance the bag has. I don’t think it’s too big at all. The small is super cute if you want more of a cute style that’s you can wear crossbody. Think about what you need and also what you will use the most. Can’t go wrong with any really!


----------



## Antigone

Stephg1027 said:


> I love the medium on you!
> 
> I’m petite and dress pretty casual as well and I love the medium size- I think it’s adds to a casual outfit and I love how much substance the bag has.



Where do you use your medium Loulou? Work, weekend, etc?

Thanks! Looking at the pictures, you're right. Medium works best for me, proportion-wise. I will just have to wear it on the shoulder with the long strap. 

But now I want a small too!  I'm mostly a crossbody girl.

To be honest, the price of the small is kind of a problem for me, as it's so much expensive than the Toy, and really close to the medium. So I'm wondering if it's worth it to have both the medium and the small.


----------



## Azusa

Antigone said:


> Where do you use your medium Loulou? Work, weekend, etc?
> 
> Thanks! Looking at the pictures, you're right. Medium works best for me, proportion-wise. I will just have to wear it on the shoulder with the long strap.
> 
> But now I want a small too!  I'm mostly a crossbody girl.
> 
> To be honest, the price of the small is kind of a problem for me, as it's so much expensive than the Toy, and really close to the medium. So I'm wondering if it's worth it to have both the medium and the small.



i feel the same about the price too, if the price is lower i would get the small as a crossbody


----------



## Jeanny3627

Hey guys,

I just bougt my new LouLou Toy bag. I was just wondering if those stripes are normal? I got the bag for 949 € and would get a discount of 50 €. Should I keep this bag or return it?


----------



## vroomvroom

I've been a lurker in TPF for so long, but I finally bit the bullet and purchased my first luxury bag! I purchased a beautiful small  green velvet Loulou from Harrod's online. Has anyone shopped at Harrod's before? I originally ordered on Nov 2nd, and it's now the 7th and I haven't had any update. I figure maybe before it's an international order, their processing may be slower?


----------



## Miss World

vroomvroom said:


> I've been a lurker in TPF for so long, but I finally bit the bullet and purchased my first luxury bag! I purchased a beautiful small  green velvet Loulou from Harrod's online. Has anyone shopped at Harrod's before? I originally ordered on Nov 2nd, and it's now the 7th and I haven't had any update. I figure maybe before it's an international order, their processing may be slower?


Hi, I think I watched a YouTube bag video a while ago and they mentioned they bought the bag from Harrods online. She stated that the bag she ordered was delivered to her within a reasonable time and was exactly what she ordered. She did mention that she was not impressed with their updates or notifications in regards to shipping updates. She said that she only receieved ‘an item dispatch notice’ after she had already received and worn the bag. Harrods is a very reliable designer store but there online services might not be the best. But I’m sure you’ll receive the bag you ordered. Hope that helps


----------



## vroomvroom

Miss World said:


> Hi, I think I watched a YouTube bag video a while ago and they mentioned they bought the bag from Harrods online. She stated that the bag she ordered was delivered to her within a reasonable time and was exactly what she ordered. She did mention that she was not impressed with their updates or notifications in regards to shipping updates. She said that she only receieved ‘an item dispatch notice’ after she had already received and worn the bag. Harrods is a very reliable designer store but there online services might not be the best. But I’m sure you’ll receive the bag you ordered. Hope that helps


Thank you for the input! That makes me feel better for sure. Never had a doubt Harrod's was reputable, I've heard so much about them from vloggers I watch. It is good to know that others have experienced a slower than standard online processing from them. I'll just hand tight and hope they complete processing soon


----------



## Azusa

Jeanny3627 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just bougt my new LouLou Toy bag. I was just wondering if those stripes are normal? I got the bag for 949 € and would get a discount of 50 €. Should I keep this bag or return it?



if you mean the creases yes unfortunately. the leather is very soft and i think that is inevitable. My flap has creases over it and i only had it for a couple of weeks. 
still love the bag, so buttery


----------



## Antigone

How is the wear and tear of the Loulou? 

Found a thread about the disgraceful quality of Saint Laurent bags and now I'm worried the Loulou will also disintegrate or something lol


----------



## Louellabob

So, I broke down and bought this gorgeous medium loulou in green/blue. I'm in heaven.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Louellabob said:


> So, I broke down and bought this gorgeous medium loulou in green/blue. I'm in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247570
> View attachment 4247572
> View attachment 4247573



Ooh I have not seen that color before! Very beautiful it’s almost like a dark sea green/ emerald blue What a stunner! [emoji7]


----------



## Stephg1027

Louellabob said:


> So, I broke down and bought this gorgeous medium loulou in green/blue. I'm in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247570
> View attachment 4247572
> View attachment 4247573


Bag twins!! I love it!


----------



## Louellabob

Stephg1027 said:


> Bag twins!! I love it!


It was so hard to work today- I just kept staring at it. The leather is absolute perfection. Glad you are loving yours too !!! I was between the more mossy green and this tourquoise, but once I saw it in store and moved it around different lighting, I just fell in love with the way it captures shades and shadows [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

Louellabob said:


> So, I broke down and bought this gorgeous medium loulou in green/blue. I'm in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247570
> View attachment 4247572
> View attachment 4247573



It’s a beautiful color!


----------



## color_lover456

You guys are a bunch of enablers! This is the dark khaki I got on Luisa via Roma... it’s so beautiful....


----------



## BettyLouboo

color_lover456 said:


> You guys are a bunch of enablers! This is the dark khaki I got on Luisa via Roma... it’s so beautiful....



[emoji1][emoji16]enablers we are! Love that color! [emoji7]


----------



## Anie89

*@aundria17 this bags looks nice! May I ask you to please share the measurements of your chain straps (bother small and bigger one). It will be a great help. Thank you!*


----------



## Anie89

*@aundria17 this bags looks nice! May I ask you to please share the measurements of your chain straps (both small and bigger one)?  It will be a great help. Thank you!*


----------



## Hstrpics

Posting my first YSL bag, the Toy loulou in Burgundy Velvet!! I'm in Canada and bought this through farfetch. It came from the ln-cc boutique/online store in Italy. I was so happy it came with a full set: box, dustbag, authenticity card, wrapped & protected. I am 5'3 and it is the perfect length crossbody. What's inside is a Chanel o-coin purse, LV cles, lipgloss & gum. I could still add my phone Samsung S7 with slim case and have a bit more r
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 oom.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I did not plan on buying this particular bag. I was initially looking at the Toy LouLou, as an alternative to my beloved Gucci Disco.  While the Toy is adorable, for me it is entirely too small. The SA then showed me the small size LouLou, which I found to be a nice size, but originally thought hung too short on my frame crossbody.  However, because I loved the bag overall and thought it would be a great starter for someone like me wanting to downsize, I took it. I post this photo to show how it sits on me being 5’7” of average build. For anyone considering this size, I find it very comfortable and quite roomy.  I think she is a keeper.


----------



## Antigone

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4251807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very comfortable and quite roomy.  I think she is a keeper.



LOVE that bag! The only thing holding me back is the price. lol.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Antigone said:


> LOVE that bag! The only thing holding me back is the price. lol.


I agree.  I feel the prices of high end designer bags has exploded and gotten a bit out of hand through the years.  If I am going to hand down that kind of money, it has to be of exceptional quality, which this bag appears to be.  I hope she gives me no regrets.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I think it is much prettier and classier design than the Chanel Classic Flaps, two of which I have owned through the years and sold.


----------



## Antigone

FrenchBulldog said:


> If I am going to hand down that kind of money, it has to be of exceptional quality, which this bag appears to be.  I hope she gives me no regrets.



I agree! I have a medium and it does seem to be in very good quality. I really want the small too and should have gotten the small since I am a crossbody girl, but maybe enough for now!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Antigone said:


> I agree! I have a medium and it does seem to be in very good quality. I really want the small too and should have gotten the small since I am a crossbody girl, but maybe enough for now!


I am also finding it nice to wear chain doubled on shoulder.  I just really needed crossbody option. For commuting I will still carry a Longchamp tote to feed my hoarding obsession, since a girl has to be prepared for anything that could happen on the train. Lol.


----------



## Mim218

Hi, I am new to this forum but I love the loulou bag. I purchased it about 3 months ago from YSL.com because no one else had the navy medium in stock. After two months of wear, the chain began turning a rust color. After much back and forth between the online representative and the boutique, I was able to go fo my nearest boutique and exchange for a new bag. By no fault but my own I failed to analyze the bag in store and only noticed about two days later that the inner crease by the back flap has a white line of excess glue on it as well as some exposed stitching. I spoke with an online representative who told me that I would need to drive out to the boutique, give them back this bag, have them send my other bag back to the online warehouse and then online would issue my return. I’m curious to know if anyone else would be as finicking about this as I am or if I should just let it go and turn a blind eye as opposed to the hassle of going through with all the steps to process a return and a repurchase. Your feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## highend

Mim218 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but I love the loulou bag. I purchased it about 3 months ago from YSL.com because no one else had the navy medium in stock. After two months of wear, the chain began turning a rust color. After much back and forth between the online representative and the boutique, I was able to go fo my nearest boutique and exchange for a new bag. By no fault but my own I failed to analyze the bag in store and only noticed about two days later that the inner crease by the back flap has a white line of excess glue on it as well as some exposed stitching. I spoke with an online representative who told me that I would need to drive out to the boutique, give them back this bag, have them send my other bag back to the online warehouse and then online would issue my return. I’m curious to know if anyone else would be as finicking about this as I am or if I should just let it go and turn a blind eye as opposed to the hassle of going through with all the steps to process a return and a repurchase. Your feedback is much appreciated!


I can't see the exposed stitching, but excess glue happens with a lot of designer bags and can usually be rubbed off with your finger or you can just leave it to fall off on its own.

Otherwise, I've always been told by my SA that the boutique and online are totally separate entities, and the boutique would only entertain exchanges of online orders as an accommodation.  So, I could see how they would want you to go through the indicated series of returns if you now want a refund.


----------



## vroomvroom

vroomvroom said:


> Thank you for the input! That makes me feel better for sure. Never had a doubt Harrod's was reputable, I've heard so much about them from vloggers I watch. It is good to know that others have experienced a slower than standard online processing from them. I'll just hand tight and hope they complete processing soon



Update! My small Loulou FINALLY arrived today! I'm so happy and excited, it's hard to concentrate on work right now. 
For those curious: I purchased this beautiful Small Loulou in Green Velvet with GHW from Harrod's online on Nov 2nd. I live in Texas, and processing and shipping took 8 business days. A bit slow, but I understand since it is an international order. It did not come in a Saint Laurent box, but was packaged safely with lots of bubble wrap. The price was great on it, with the VAT backed out. Even with duties/tax after, I still saved about 25%.

While I wish I could have had the in-store experience (and the darn box!), overall, I'm very satisfied, and just happy to have made my first luxury bag purchase.


----------



## Antigone

Tried the camera bag, the small Loulou again, and the Niki (not sure which size).

Is the camera bag better on me than the small Loulou?

The price diff is $1120 aud. 

Also I’m wearing the same top and jeans in my previous post. What can I say, I’m a creature of habit!  Hence, me looking at Small Loulou when I already have medium.


----------



## Antigone

Camera Bag


----------



## Antigone

Nikki for comparison but not in the running.


----------



## vargagirl

If you have the medium Loulou, get the camera bag for something different!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Antigone said:


> Tried the camera bag, the small Loulou again, and the Niki (not sure which size).
> 
> Is the camera bag better on me than the small Loulou?
> 
> The price diff is $1120 aud.
> 
> Also I’m wearing the same top and jeans in my previous post. What can I say, I’m a creature of habit!  Hence, me looking at Small Loulou when I already have medium.



The camera bag or the Lou Lou being more??
I personally prefer the Lou Lou (I recently bought the small gray one) but the camera bag is cute as well. But ask to see another Lou Lou cuz the flaps on that one look very flared up! I would pass on that particular one and ask to see a different one.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Antigone said:


> Camera Bag



I like camera bags but then the tassel on this would drive me nuts as it’s a bit long and I know it would just wag about like a tail every time I’m walking!


----------



## Anastasiia D




----------



## BettyLouboo

Anastasiia D said:


>




Great video!! Love the sketch illustration of the bag!  
The small beige looks fab!!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Completely off topic but can I ask what lipstick you’re wearing? Love that shade of red!!


----------



## Nuke

mrs_so_loves said:


> It's not very delicate, I got two of them  it doesn't come in grained leather, and if it would I wouldn't recommend it. It tends to wear really quickly on the corners





highend said:


> I have a few in different materals and haven't had any issues with scratches, wear, etc. The quilted calfskins are more luxe.  The classic style does have a slight grain and may be more suitable for you as it has a more casual look, but they are lambskin.
> 
> There's also a croc print style which may be more suitable for carefree wear
> View attachment 4236654
> 
> https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product...sed-leather_cod45415005st.html#dept=undefined
> 
> You can also find a few in special fabrics or color combos if you search, but please note the style is Lou not Loulou



Thank you both for your responses!


----------



## Anastasiia D

BettyLouboo said:


> Great video!! Love the sketch illustration of the bag!
> The small beige looks fab!!


Oh thank you! At list someone!)) no one of my friends like luxury bags, no one is interest in my channel((( trying to find someone here))) purse Forum has a lot girls like me, I guess)))))) thanks again for watching!❤️


----------



## vroomvroom

I agree with the comment about the tassel. This is my own preference, but that tassel would drive me crazy with how long it is compared to the size of the bag. 

Do you have a preference on where a bag lands when you wear crossbody? The camera bag and the Loulou seem to hit different spots.
Between the two, I would personally go with the small Loulou (it's such a nice size!), but if you're looking for something different, than the camera bag is great too.


----------



## Chanel0524

Has anyone seen any small lou lou's on sale in the USA?


----------



## Antigone

BettyLouboo said:


> The camera bag or the Lou Lou being more??



The small loulou is $2680, the camera bag is $1560.


----------



## Antigone

vroomvroom said:


> Do you have a preference on where a bag lands when you wear crossbody? The camera bag and the Loulou seem to hit different spots.



I like crossbody that falls on the hips. But both of them seem to be okay.

Also, it seems the loulou is higher in quality, although they're both made of calf leather.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Antigone said:


> The small loulou is $2680, the camera bag is $1560.


$2,650.  What country is that in.  The small LouLou here in the U.S. is $1,950.00?  Wowee!


----------



## Antigone

FrenchBulldog said:


> $2,650.  What country is that in.  The small LouLou here in the U.S. is $1,950.00?  Wowee!



 Sorry it's in Australian dollars.


----------



## vargagirl

I know it is a very big price difference I feel for similar sized bags, made out of similar leather.


----------



## Antigone

vargagirl said:


> I know it is a very big price difference I feel for similar sized bags, made out of similar leather.



Yeah.  And the price difference between the small and medium loulou is like $300.


----------



## BettyLouboo

FrenchBulldog said:


> $2,650.  What country is that in.  The small LouLou here in the U.S. is $1,950.00?  Wowee!



Yikes, here in Europe it’s even cheaper. 
The small LouLou is €1450 = $1643 usd


----------



## Antigone

BettyLouboo said:


> Yikes, here in Europe it’s even cheaper.
> The small LouLou is €1450 = $1643 usd



Wow.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4251807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not plan on buying this particular bag. I was initially looking at the Toy LouLou, as an alternative to my beloved Gucci Disco.  While the Toy is adorable, for me it is entirely too small. The SA then showed me the small size LouLou, which I found to be a nice size, but originally thought hung too short on my frame crossbody.  However, because I loved the bag overall and thought it would be a great starter for someone like me wanting to downsize, I took it. I post this photo to show how it sits on me being 5’7” of average build. For anyone considering this size, I find it very comfortable and quite roomy.  I think she is a keeper.


Beautiful bag and it looks perfect on you!


----------



## myahcw21

I have pretty much decided that I want a Black lou Lou in the medium size for my birthday coming up next month. Which color hardware do you ladies love most? I am more drawn to the silver looking at online pics, but gold is typically more my style.


----------



## Miss World

Viktoria Rader carrying the YSL Loulou in Shearling


----------



## vroomvroom

BettyLouboo said:


> Yikes, here in Europe it’s even cheaper.
> The small LouLou is €1450 = $1643 usd





Antigone said:


> Wow.


Yes! I did notice that a lot of brands are cheaper in Europe, Saint Laurent being one of them. I purchased my small Loulou on Harrod's website, and it saved me ~$500 off of what I would have paid in the US with sales tax (about $2110 in my state). I'm definitely saving some purchases for when I hopefully can visit Paris.


----------



## vroomvroom

Antigone said:


> Yeah.  And the price difference between the small and medium loulou is like $300.


It's interesting how brands price things. I'm guessing because the small Loulou is possibly a more appealing size, so they want to charge more for the popular size? I noticed Chloe does a similar thing with the Nile. The medium Nile is only $100 more than the small Nile! Bu the small Nile is the size everyone loves.


----------



## vroomvroom

Miss World said:


> Viktoria Rader carrying the YSL Loulou in Shearling


Oh my goodness. I wasn't even considering the medium Loulou...but somehow this shearling version really makes me want one now!!


----------



## Miss World

myahcw21 said:


> I have pretty much decided that I want a Black lou Lou in the medium size for my birthday coming up next month. Which color hardware do you ladies love most? I am more drawn to the silver looking at online pics, but gold is typically more my style.


I have the black LouLou with silver hardware and love it. The black with gold is also stunning because it’s not like a shiny gold, it’s an aged, brass kind of gold which is super chic. I want the gold hardware one too!


----------



## BettyLouboo

vroomvroom said:


> Oh my goodness. I wasn't even considering the medium Loulou...but somehow this shearling version really makes me want one now!!



That’s exactly what I was thinking the minute I saw that photo! Never thought I’d  want shearling other than as boots and inside lining if my coats but that bag just looks so lush and huggable!  Gonna have to check and see if any local boutiques have that.


----------



## Azusa

Miss World said:


> I have the black LouLou with silver hardware and love it. The black with gold is also stunning because it’s not like a shiny gold, it’s an aged, brass kind of gold which is super chic. I want the gold hardware one too!



haha i am the opposite situation, i have the ghw and love it so much i also want the shw as well.


----------



## Miss World

Priyanka Chopra carrying the Saint Laurent YSL LouLou bag in black with silver hardware. I think hers might be the large size.


----------



## Antigone

Miss World said:


> Priyanka Chopra carrying the Saint Laurent YSL LouLou bag in black with silver hardware.



This photo is making me fall in love with my medium again.


----------



## highend

Miss World said:


> Priyanka Chopra carrying the Saint Laurent YSL LouLou bag in black with silver hardware. I think hers might be the large size.


Yes, she does pull off the large size well...I wonder if the fact that it's black helps.  Here's another pic someone posted in the other thread:



I saw a beige one on sale the other day at BG and was amazed at how huge it was.


----------



## Miss World

highend said:


> Yes, she does pull off the large size well...I wonder if the fact that it's black helps.  Here's another pic someone posted in the other thread:
> View attachment 4256912
> 
> 
> I saw a beige one on sale the other day at BG and was amazed at how huge it was.


She looks so good, makes me want the large! I actually love the look of the large so much but I might be too short for it.


----------



## Rana S

I love this bag and recently got it in black tulip color ( medium size )which is a very nice wine shade and could not be happier


----------



## itbag

Rana S said:


> I love this bag and recently got it in black tulip color ( medium size )which is a very nice wine shade and could not be happier


Love it - is the color as neutral as a black?


----------



## Rana S

itbag said:


> Love it - is the color as neutral as a black?


Yes honestly I can wear it with everything, it is dark wine and I liked it more than the normal black


----------



## mrsdrj

Rana S said:


> I love this bag and recently got it in black tulip color ( medium size )which is a very nice wine shade and could not be happier


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing, was just eyeing this one today!


----------



## itbag

Thank you - I have one coming into the ysl store tonight. I have yet to see the color in person.


----------



## itbag

Love it


----------



## Rana S

itbag said:


> View attachment 4258673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it


Congratulations


----------



## tweetie1288

Joining everyone with a small Lou Lou. I had initially bought the toy but wasn't able to fit all my essentials. It was difficult to decide on silver vs bronze hardware but ultimately went with silver.


----------



## dorinda80

tweetie1288 said:


> Joining everyone with a small Lou Lou. I had initially bought the toy but wasn't able to fit all my essentials. It was difficult to decide on silver vs bronze hardware but ultimately went with silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259451



Gorgeous bag! Enjoy it! I just bought one in the color Storm and am eagerly awaiting its arrival next week [emoji16].


----------



## tweetie1288

dorinda80 said:


> Gorgeous bag! Enjoy it! I just bought one in the color Storm and am eagerly awaiting its arrival next week [emoji16].


Thanks!! Funny [emoji1] . I had originally ordered the storm from Saks but it was the old style with the single strap but I prefer the option of double strap so I went with the black.  Can't go wrong with either!![emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## dorinda80

tweetie1288 said:


> Thanks!! Funny [emoji1] . I had originally ordered the storm from Saks but it was the old style with the single strap but I prefer the option of double strap so I went with the black.  Can't go wrong with either!![emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji173]



Soooo...I didn’t know there was an old version (this is my first ysl bag) [emoji15]. I bought mine from Nordstrom and it appears it has a double strap (one that converts from a shoulder bag to a crossbody. Is this what you mean by double versus single strap? Otherwise, I’m most likely exchanging for a black just like you did!


----------



## myluvofbags

tweetie1288 said:


> Joining everyone with a small Lou Lou. I had initially bought the toy but wasn't able to fit all my essentials. It was difficult to decide on silver vs bronze hardware but ultimately went with silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259451



The small Lou Lou is beautiful and the perfect size to me, congratulations!


----------



## MsModernShopper

I ordered this tote during Saks presale last week but haven’t received it yet. Do any of you have the small loulou tote?


----------



## Kate Mnl

Jeanny3627 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just bougt my new LouLou Toy bag. I was just wondering if those stripes are normal? I got the bag for 949 € and would get a discount of 50 €. Should I keep this bag or return it?


Keep yours because those creasing are normal. Just make sure that you always stuff your bag when not is use so your bag will stay poofy and will not crease.


----------



## tweetie1288

dorinda80 said:


> Soooo...I didn’t know there was an old version (this is my first ysl bag) [emoji15]. I bought mine from Nordstrom and it appears it has a double strap (one that converts from a shoulder bag to a crossbody. Is this what you mean by double versus single strap? Otherwise, I’m most likely exchanging for a black just like you did!


This is my first time purchasing ysl ( usually a Gucci girl) so I didn't know there's a version of the small lou that the strap cannot be doubled up until I received it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Antigone

I think I'm not letting go of the medium Loulou anymore. I realized it's the best size for my frame. For a crossbody option, I'd just use my other bags.


----------



## rukia0814

It is still with my friend on its way to me. I'm excited. Got it from DOT20 sale of LVR.


----------



## KonjoBolsa

I was holding out for a good sale and I finally ordered a medium black Lou Lou! 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## hellopatricia

It’s here! My medium Lou Lou in Black Tulip. I’ve been eyeing the black one, but couldn’t pass this one up because of the great price. And plus it’s neutral enough so it’d be able to match with anything. Or so I hope.


----------



## Antigone

hellopatricia said:


> It’s here! My medium Lou Lou in Black Tulip. I’ve been eyeing the black one, but couldn’t pass this one up because of the great price. And plus it’s neutral enough so it’d be able to match with anything. Or so I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263117



Looks great! What's the diff between the black tulip and black?


----------



## Miss World

hellopatricia said:


> It’s here! My medium Lou Lou in Black Tulip. I’ve been eyeing the black one, but couldn’t pass this one up because of the great price. And plus it’s neutral enough so it’d be able to match with anything. Or so I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263117


Black Tulip is one of my favourite YSL colours. I like it better than black but unfortunately I can never find it stock in my local YSL stores. Congratulations it’s beautiful!


----------



## KonjoBolsa

hellopatricia said:


> It’s here! My medium Lou Lou in Black Tulip. I’ve been eyeing the black one, but couldn’t pass this one up because of the great price. And plus it’s neutral enough so it’d be able to match with anything. Or so I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263117


The colour is stunning!


----------



## Sparklett22

KonjoBolsa said:


> I was holding out for a good sale and I finally ordered a medium black Lou Lou!
> Thanks for letting me share


I got the same one today from saks! Two more days until delivery. It’ll be my first YSL!


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Sparklett22 said:


> I got the same one today from saks! Two more days until delivery. It’ll be my first YSL!


Yay! Congrats


----------



## hellopatricia

Antigone said:


> Looks great! What's the diff between the black tulip and black?


Black Tulip is more of a brown with a hint of burgundy in it. It's more warm toned than the regular black.


----------



## hellopatricia

Miss World said:


> Black Tulip is one of my favourite YSL colours. I like it better than black but unfortunately I can never find it stock in my local YSL stores. Congratulations it’s beautiful!





KonjoBolsa said:


> Yay! Congrats



Thank you all so much


----------



## hellopatricia

Hey guys.
Just shared my Lou Lou bag last night, and upon opening all the little envelope with the auth cards and all...I didn't see a fabric swatch! The little square that is the same material and color of the bag. 
Just curious if any of you Lou Lou owners have that little swatch? I reached out YSL via email and they told me some YSL bags don't have that swatch, which really doesn't make sense to me why some would and some don't.


----------



## Miss World

hellopatricia said:


> Hey guys.
> Just shared my Lou Lou bag last night, and upon opening all the little envelope with the auth cards and all...I didn't see a fabric swatch! The little square that is the same material and color of the bag.
> Just curious if any of you Lou Lou owners have that little swatch? I reached out YSL via email and they told me some YSL bags don't have that swatch, which really doesn't make sense to me why some would and some don't.


I bought mine directly from a YSL store and I didn’t get a fabric swatch. I don’t think I’ve received one for any of my purchases.


----------



## highend

hellopatricia said:


> Hey guys.
> Just shared my Lou Lou bag last night, and upon opening all the little envelope with the auth cards and all...I didn't see a fabric swatch! The little square that is the same material and color of the bag.
> Just curious if any of you Lou Lou owners have that little swatch? I reached out YSL via email and they told me some YSL bags don't have that swatch, which really doesn't make sense to me why some would and some don't.



I've noticed these in my SDJs (perhaps other styles as well).  But, I don't recall seeing any of these in the Loulous I recently purchased.


----------



## babyloove

Hi! 
I'm contemplating the loulou ... How is it holding up ?
Thanks


----------



## chloe.chloe

you guys - that shearling is so gorgeous. they have it in the medium size at ssense and i almost bought it but bought a small in the blue velvet instead. but i'm wanting that shearling so badly!!! 

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...te-medium-loulou-shearling-chain-bag-/3006948


----------



## chloe.chloe

babyloove said:


> Hi!
> I'm contemplating the loulou ... How is it holding up ?
> Thanks


i love mine. i have a toy in black that i snagged from fashionphile a few months ago. it's my go-to when i'm running out to the store, etc. it still looks brand new. i love it so much. see my post above -- i just bought the small size in the blue velvet as more of a statement bag and i want a medium, too! it's so practical in call sizes and so easy to carry!


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

Here's my medium loulou with ghw next to my Reissue 226. It's so plush and light!


----------



## lilthai

I got my very first YSL today. I got this one on sale on ysl.com sale. I thought I would want a large bag since all my other bags are so small like my small Chanel BOY. Besides boy I own Gucci Marmint velvet medium and Chanel coco handle. I don’t like my Chanel so much because of the small size. They are not so functional (can’t hold so much). So anyway I thought YSL Loulou large will serve the purpose when I travel aboard. What do you guys think? I took some pictures. Please excuse my PJ. 

The comparison pictures with my LV grorge BB


----------



## Miss World

RemainsOfTheDay said:


> View attachment 4264914
> 
> Here's my medium loulou with ghw next to my Reissue 226. It's so plush and light!


Beautiful congratulations! I can’t decide between getting the small or medium LouLou with gold hardware. I have the medium LouLou with silver hardware and I’m obsessed with it and I wouldn’t mind another medium.


----------



## highend

lilthai said:


> I got my very first YSL today. I got this one on sale on ysl.com sale. I thought I would want a large bag since all my other bags are so small like my small Chanel BOY. Besides boy I own Gucci Marmint velvet medium and Chanel coco handle. I don’t like my Chanel so much because of the small size. They are not so functional (can’t hold so much). So anyway I thought YSL Loulou large will serve the purpose when I travel aboard. What do you guys think? I took some pictures. Please excuse my PJ.
> 
> The comparison pictures with my LV grorge BB


Nice...is this the earth color?  I think you pull it off well, given its size.  I also think the large looks better under the arm double strapped than the other sizes.


----------



## Miss World

lilthai said:


> I got my very first YSL today. I got this one on sale on ysl.com sale. I thought I would want a large bag since all my other bags are so small like my small Chanel BOY. Besides boy I own Gucci Marmint velvet medium and Chanel coco handle. I don’t like my Chanel so much because of the small size. They are not so functional (can’t hold so much). So anyway I thought YSL Loulou large will serve the purpose when I travel aboard. What do you guys think? I took some pictures. Please excuse my PJ.
> 
> The comparison pictures with my LV grorge BB


I’m a big fan of the large size. I think it’s great for travel or if you take a lot of stuff to work. I think the proportions of the large is very nice.


----------



## lilthai

highend said:


> Nice...is this the earth color?  I think you pull it off well, given its size.  I also think the large looks better under the arm double strapped than the other sizes.



Yes. It is earth color. I have many black bags. So I needed something in natural colors but not black  

Thank you. I think I’m keeping it.


----------



## lilthai

Miss World said:


> I’m a big fan of the large size. I think it’s great for travel or if you take a lot of stuff to work. I think the proportions of the large is very nice.



I like the feet of the large bag. I might need a medium too someday. I’m broke now


----------



## Sparklett22

here she is! Medium with silver hardware


----------



## Louellabob

Commuting home everyday from work is alot easier and more fun with my loulou[emoji4]


----------



## Miss World

Louellabob said:


> Commuting home everyday from work is alot easier and more fun with my loulou[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270189


Is it medium or large? So beautiful


----------



## Itssimplysophie

I’m so torn between these bags! 
Does anyone know the shades or have these bags. The mytheresa one doesn’t come with the box


----------



## Louellabob

Miss World said:


> Is it medium or large? So beautiful


Large! Fits laptop and everything!


----------



## boeyshona

Has anyone purchased the Lou Lou document holder before? Omg this stole my heart in store!!! It’s gorgeous and very spacious!


----------



## rukia0814

Finally it's here. It showing too red in the picture but it's lovely red. Finally a red a gain to my collection.


----------



## Miss World

boeyshona said:


> Has anyone purchased the Lou Lou document holder before? Omg this stole my heart in store!!! It’s gorgeous and very spacious!
> 
> View attachment 4274192
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274191


I don’t own it but I think It’s very chic! I love it!


----------



## Mijanou

Joining this club! I bought my first Saint Laurent bag and first velvet bag. Curious how the wear and tear will be.
But i’m so in love with it! 
This size is so perfect, next year i want to get a leather one as well.


----------



## Miss World

Mijanou said:


> Joining this club! I bought my first Saint Laurent bag and first velvet bag. Curious how the wear and tear will be.
> But i’m so in love with it!
> This size is so perfect, next year i want to get a leather one as well.
> View attachment 4283948


Absolutely beautiful! I really want a velvet bag LouLou too! Is this the toy or small size?


----------



## Traciefly

My first YSL purchase - new medium MONOGRAMME LOULOU in Dark Khaki...I love it


----------



## Mijanou

Miss World said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I really want a velvet bag LouLou too! Is this the toy or small size?


This is the toy size. I love it! I don’t carry much, so i have a ton of room left.


----------



## GullibleSelf

Hello ladies! I just got my beloved ysl loulou in medium black with ghw about a month ago. Ive only used the bag 4 times and Im beginning to see the top of the flap where the chain slots are is starting to crease from flipping the flap up when opening the bag. Is it normal to crease this quickly? I uploaded a picture to show where it is.

 This is my first luxury bag and I was wondering if this is normal for the leather to crease so quickly with only using it 4 times. Im lowkey freaking out because Im uncertain how much more it will crease in the future since it is already showing signs in veryyyy minimal usage. Anyone can share their wear and tear experience on this bag?


----------



## surfer

vroomvroom said:


> Yes! I did notice that a lot of brands are cheaper in Europe, Saint Laurent being one of them. I purchased my small Loulou on Harrod's website, and it saved me ~$500 off of what I would have paid in the US with sales tax (about $2110 in my state). I'm definitely saving some purchases for when I hopefully can visit Paris.


Is this still the case that the Lou Lou’s are cheaper in Europe? Heading to Italy this July so maybe I will hold off until then. Advice please!


----------



## DESPOINAGR

Hello ladies, i recently start to want as crazy a loulou bag in medium! I am a little thoughtful because i already have a black Saint Laurent envelope in large size(with gold details) and i think that they might look the same! I want the loulou either in grey or in beige. What do you think?


----------



## fashion16

DESPOINAGR said:


> Hello ladies, i recently start to want as crazy a loulou bag in medium! I am a little thoughtful because i already have a black Saint Laurent envelope in large size(with gold details) and i think that they might look the same! I want the loulou either in grey or in beige. What do you think?



I think the loulou is more casual than the envelope.


----------



## DESPOINAGR

fashion16 said:


> I think the loulou is more casual than the envelope.


I agree with you! Do you own one? Does she lose her shape after everyday use?


----------



## DESPOINAGR

Stormy C said:


> I like my bags oversized, I like to carry a million things around with me during the day so I figured this was a no-brainier. However, because I mostly wear black, I ordered it in white as I like a statement bag. But when I actually saw it I actually laughed! I tried it on, and WOW! It was bigger than any bag I had ever had! I think it looked much bigger also because it was white, it looked like a giant marshmallow (not a bad thing!)
> I swear, it is a gorgeous bag and if you have it in black I have no doubt the effect wont be the same. It had no grain to it, it was completely smooth, and just so soft.
> The day it arrived I took some pictures, unfortunately the monogram had pushed the front flap in a little, but I am sure over time it would 're-inflate'.
> Here are some pictures I took of the purse with other purses for comparison. Apologies for the photos being so dark, I only transferred them and hadn't noticed until just now.
> View attachment 3614366
> View attachment 3614369
> View attachment 3614367


Wow! Love all of them! I wonder which do you use more for daily use, college or loulou? Think to buy one of them but i am not sure which!


----------



## teddyraph

DESPOINAGR said:


> Wow! Love all of them! I wonder which do you use more for daily use, college or loulou? Think to buy one of them but i am not sure which!



College is nice too with an edgy look because the single chain is thicker compared to Loulou. 
Initially I wanted the College but because it’s lamb skin, it will tend to sag at the side after usage according to my Sa. She said that Loulou will hold its shape better like original since it is calf skin, I will go for the Lou because I don’t like the sag  and intending to use it as an Everyday bag


----------



## CSG

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3725350
> View attachment 3725351
> View attachment 3725352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first 3 pics are on with the saint Laurent strap on its longest setting.  The 4th picture is with my chain strap I added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725353
> 
> I get all my chain straps from http://www.mautto.com
> They make them in almost any possible length and all different finishes and style of chains.



Hi! Does the chain rubbed on the side of the flap?

I wanted to buy a mini and add a chain strap as well. However, I am afraid it might ruined the leather. Since you will attached the chain on the side rings, the chain would rubbed on the side of the flap. It’s kinda hard to explain but I hope you get what I mean.


----------



## Mijanou

GullibleSelf said:


> Hello ladies! I just got my beloved ysl loulou in medium black with ghw about a month ago. Ive only used the bag 4 times and Im beginning to see the top of the flap where the chain slots are is starting to crease from flipping the flap up when opening the bag. Is it normal to crease this quickly? I uploaded a picture to show where it is.
> 
> This is my first luxury bag and I was wondering if this is normal for the leather to crease so quickly with only using it 4 times. Im lowkey freaking out because Im uncertain how much more it will crease in the future since it is already showing signs in veryyyy minimal usage. Anyone can share their wear and tear experience on this bag?


I think this is pretty normal with soft leather. My Chanel (calfskin) looked like this in store. Don’t worry about it too much.


----------



## GullibleSelf

Mijanou said:


> I think this is pretty normal with soft leather. My Chanel (calfskin) looked like this in store. Don’t worry about it too much.



Thanks for reassuring me!


----------



## teddyraph

My new Loulou M bag


----------



## DESPOINAGR

teddyraph said:


> College is nice too with an edgy look because the single chain is thicker compared to Loulou.
> Initially I wanted the College but because it’s lamb skin, it will tend to sag at the side after usage according to my Sa. She said that Loulou will hold its shape better like original since it is calf skin, I will go for the Lou because I don’t like the sag  and intending to use it as an Everyday bag


Initially i want College too but the fact that she lost her shape is what makes me think to buy Loulou! Thank you very much for the infos


----------



## DESPOINAGR

teddyraph said:


> My new Loulou M bag
> 
> View attachment 4291702


Congratulations! Looks so pretty!I hope to enjoy your new bag!


----------



## teddyraph

DESPOINAGR said:


> Initially i want College too but the fact that she lost her shape is what makes me think to buy Loulou! Thank you very much for the infos


Yep same sentiments here. 
Hence I bought Loulou instead


----------



## teddyraph

DESPOINAGR said:


> Congratulations! Looks so pretty!I hope to enjoy your new bag!


thank you!


----------



## chloebagfreak

teddyraph said:


> My new Loulou M bag
> 
> View attachment 4291702


Just gorgeous!! Happy New Year with your new Loulou


----------



## Traciefly

My new small loulou in navy...last 2018 bag purchase...on ban island until April (birthday month)


----------



## chloebagfreak

Traciefly said:


> My new small loulou in navy...last 2018 bag purchase...on ban island until April (birthday month)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294410


Love it  Just gorgeous!
I just ordered the same in black with silver hardware!
 I’m an April Birthday too


----------



## vroomvroom

surfer said:


> Is this still the case that the Lou Lou’s are cheaper in Europe? Heading to Italy this July so maybe I will hold off until then. Advice please!


Generally, I think so. It might depend on exchange rate at the time I think. Assuming you're from the US (or just not from Europe I guess), you should be able to get a refund on the VAT, which will essentially lower the "price" of many luxury handbags. That's the main reason why the Loulou I purchased was cheaper than purchasing within the US. The VAT was backed out of the UK price, and then converted to USD. For some bags, it barely makes a difference, but for others, it's fairly significant. Crunch some numbers to decide if its worth for you


----------



## tigerlily37

Traciefly said:


> My new small loulou in navy...last 2018 bag purchase...on ban island until April (birthday month)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294410


I just bought the same one! It's supposed to arrive on Monday 

I am loving the loulou so much that I bought the small right after I just recently got the toy loulou in black


----------



## Traciefly

tigerlily37 said:


> I just bought the same one! It's supposed to arrive on Monday
> 
> I am loving the loulou so much that I bought the small right after I just recently got the toy loulou in black
> 
> View attachment 4296278


Same here I purchased this right after a medium Loulou....I got the small for a weekend bag...love these bags


----------



## Antigone

I have the medium, and thinking of getting a small on July for my birthday.


----------



## Cantpick

Traciefly said:


> Same here I purchased this right after a medium Loulou....I got the small for a weekend bag...love these bags


How did you guys choose between the shw and ghw? I just can’t decide?!


----------



## j_87

Cantpick said:


> How did you guys choose between the shw and ghw? I just can’t decide?!



I picked ghw because it just goes better with most of my outfits! I also feel like it looks dressier.


----------



## Antigone

I have the black medium in silver. Is it overkill to get a black small in silver?

Or should I go black/gold?

I am cool-toned, I don’t really wear jewelry. I wear black, white, sometimes jewel pink, occasionally cobalt/royal blue.


----------



## j_87

Antigone said:


> I have the black medium in silver. Is it overkill to get a black small in silver?
> 
> Or should I go black/gold?
> 
> I am cool-toned, I don’t really wear jewelry. I wear black, white, sometimes jewel pink, occasionally cobalt/royal blue.



I would go black/gold!


----------



## Antigone

Miss World said:


> Beautiful congratulations! I can’t decide between getting the small or medium LouLou with gold hardware. I have the medium LouLou with silver hardware and I’m obsessed with it and I wouldn’t mind another medium.



What did you end up getting?


----------



## ElectricBoots

Welp I did it! I purchased the YSL LouLou in small in red leather. I really went back and forth on the small and the medium but in the end I went with the small because I think it works a bit better as a cross body than the medium. I also view the medium as more of an everyday work size bag than what my purposes would be (evenings and weekends). I literally watched every youtube video and read everything I could find on the purse forum including all 33 pages of this thread. This is my FIRST brand new luxury bag and I am so excited (and wanted to make sure I was spending my money right)! I have purchased a few other luxury bags from fashionphile but I find that recently their prices are maybe $100 off retail which is off putting. I purchased the LouLou from Saks with a coupon code and saved $350! P.S. I am definitely on bag ban until at least June! I will post pics when I get my bag


----------



## Antigone

Ladies,

Do you think the corners of the Loulou will wear quickly since they're folded?


----------



## Miss World

Antigone said:


> What did you end up getting?


I didn’t end up getting another LouLou. I am so obsessed with my black Medium LouLou with silver hardware.


----------



## teddyraph

Antigone said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Do you think the corners of the Loulou will wear quickly since they're folded?


I think every bag no matter how good the quality is will always wear out at the corner. But that's ok, we buy a bag to use and given the price point, it should be use to the fullest to maximise it


----------



## Antigone

teddyraph said:


> I think every bag no matter how good the quality is will always wear out at the corner. But that's ok, we buy a bag to use and given the price point, it should be use to the fullest to maximise it



True. But I meant, is this design more prone to wearing out at the corner?


----------



## Talia1801

Hi ladies,
Im new here and I was hoping you can help me.

I saw this Loulou bag on a secondhand website. Do you think it is real?


----------



## Talia1801

To answer my own question I think the bag is fake. I just looked up a lot of velvet Loulou’s online and they all didn’t have the logo on the inside of the flap. Also i think the YSL logo on the bag is a bit messy (around the S and the L). Do you guys agree?


----------



## ILP

Mijanou said:


> I think this is pretty normal with soft leather. My Chanel (calfskin) looked like this in store. Don’t worry about it too much.


I carried my medium Lou Lou every day for months and it still looks brand new. I open it carefully by sliding my hand under the flap and pushing out (so the tip doesn’t wind up sticking up and the YSL doesn’t press in to the leather) but otherwise I use normally and open and close it several times a day.  I don’t think you should have creasing so soon.


----------



## ILP

GullibleSelf said:


> Hello ladies! I just got my beloved ysl loulou in medium black with ghw about a month ago. Ive only used the bag 4 times and Im beginning to see the top of the flap where the chain slots are is starting to crease from flipping the flap up when opening the bag. Is it normal to crease this quickly? I uploaded a picture to show where it is.
> 
> This is my first luxury bag and I was wondering if this is normal for the leather to crease so quickly with only using it 4 times. Im lowkey freaking out because Im uncertain how much more it will crease in the future since it is already showing signs in veryyyy minimal usage. Anyone can share their wear and tear experience on this bag?



I carried my medium Lou Lou every day for months and it still looks brand new. I open it carefully by sliding my hand under the flap and pushing out (so the tip doesn’t wind up sticking up and the YSL doesn’t press in to the leather) but otherwise I use normally and open and close it several times a day. I don’t think you should have creasing so soon.


----------



## 2cello

I see some Lou Lou's in the resale market now and they almost all have creasing.  The quilts are big so I think it is inevitable on this bag.  I am debating between a small lou lou and the niki and keep going back and forth.  I'd get the lou lou for sure but am iffy about how much creasing there will be in a year's time.


----------



## ElectricBoots

So I received my purse today and I am pretty disappointed. The purse I received seems to be defective. The right side of the purse is wider and the left side of the purse is very scrunched together. The side that is scrunched together makes it so when I try to retract the chain into the bag that it sits outside of the purse. I have attached photos to show the differences in the two sides. Am I being too picky? I feel for a purse that is almost $2000 that this should not be acceptable *especially* since it makes the chain retract improperly. Can Anyone who has a leather lou lou let me know if this is standard construction for the bag? Thanks!!


----------



## ILP

ElectricBoots said:


> So I received my purse today and I am pretty disappointed. The purse I received seems to be defective. The right side of the purse is wider and the left side of the purse is very scrunched together. The side that is scrunched together makes it so when I try to retract the chain into the bag that it sits outside of the purse. I have attached photos to show the differences in the two sides. Am I being too picky? I feel for a purse that is almost $2000 that this should not be acceptable *especially* since it makes the chain retract improperly. Can Anyone who has a leather lou lou let me know if this is standard construction for the bag? Thanks!!


I have the Medium Lou Lou and the chain retracts into the bag. It looks like yours might be the small which means the handles are closer to the edge. You may need to retract handles while it’s open but you’ll probably only do this when you store it. From the picture it looks like  both sides of your bag are even. But I would exchange it if it’s not perfect.  It’s so disappointing for the bag to come in that way. For that much money, I agree that it should be perfect.  But the red is really beautiful!  Can you post a front view?


----------



## Traciefly

Cantpick said:


> How did you guys choose between the shw and ghw? I just can’t decide?!


I got both...I got the medium with shw and the small with the ghw....I love both and probably will get one of each in different colors and hw in the future....


----------



## Mara67

I’m from Italy and i have bought a medium loulou black and shw for 1790€ (2053$) at saint laurent boutique. Anyone knows where i can find loulou wallet in black on sale?


----------



## Antigone

Is $1742 USD a good price for small LouLou?


----------



## teddyraph

Antigone said:


> True. But I meant, is this design more prone to wearing out at the corner?


So far I been using mine medium for 2 weeks daily, it’s still looking good


----------



## teddyraph

Talia1801 said:


> To answer my own question I think the bag is fake. I just looked up a lot of velvet Loulou’s online and they all didn’t have the logo on the inside of the flap. Also i think the YSL logo on the bag is a bit messy (around the S and the L). Do you guys agree?



Although I do not know how to distinguish the real vs fake but for sure inside the flap, they don’t hv the logo on the inside... also the gold hw looks abit strange


----------



## boeyshona

Miss World said:


> I don’t own it but I think It’s very chic! I love it!


Teehee I bought it in the end! Couldn't resist the colour


----------



## ElectricBoots

Antigone said:


> Is $1742 USD a good price for small LouLou?


The purse retails for $1,950 USD so if its in brand new condition its a pretty good deal. But if its second hand I would probably just spend the extra $200 and get brand new.


----------



## Antigone

ElectricBoots said:


> The purse retails for $1,950 USD so if its in brand new condition its a pretty good deal. But if its second hand I would probably just spend the extra $200 and get brand new.



Yes it's brand new. with 10% discount from Farfetch. Wondering if I can get it for a lower price somewhere.


----------



## ElectricBoots

Antigone said:


> Yes it's brand new. with 10% discount from Farfetch. Wondering if I can get it for a lower price somewhere.


Saks was having a sale but it ended a week ago. Good luck! It is a beautiful bag!!


----------



## gypsiemagic

So I was up late looking for new eyeglasses before my optometrist appt....

somehow found this medium beauty on mytheresa for $1300 + customs and import fees

I am obsessed with the bag, but am still on the fence about the color, it's a squish more purple than it looked on the website. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## tigerlily37

gypsiemagic said:


> So I was up late looking for new eyeglasses before my optometrist appt....
> 
> somehow found this medium beauty on mytheresa for $1300 + customs and import fees
> 
> I am obsessed with the bag, but am still on the fence about the color, it's a squish more purple than it looked on the website. Thoughts anyone?



I think it’s gorgeous!


----------



## Miss World

gypsiemagic said:


> So I was up late looking for new eyeglasses before my optometrist appt....
> 
> somehow found this medium beauty on mytheresa for $1300 + customs and import fees
> 
> I am obsessed with the bag, but am still on the fence about the color, it's a squish more purple than it looked on the website. Thoughts anyone?


It’s an absolutely stunning and rich looking colour. I hope you kept it.


----------



## Antigone

gypsiemagic said:


> So I was up late looking for new eyeglasses before my optometrist appt....
> 
> somehow found this medium beauty on mytheresa for $1300 + customs and import fees
> 
> I am obsessed with the bag, but am still on the fence about the color, it's a squish more purple than it looked on the website. Thoughts anyone?



I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

gypsiemagic said:


> So I was up late looking for new eyeglasses before my optometrist appt....
> 
> somehow found this medium beauty on mytheresa for $1300 + customs and import fees
> 
> I am obsessed with the bag, but am still on the fence about the color, it's a squish more purple than it looked on the website. Thoughts anyone?


It’s beautiful 


gypsiemagic said:


> So I was up late looking for new eyeglasses before my optometrist appt....
> 
> somehow found this medium beauty on mytheresa for $1300 + customs and import fees
> 
> I am obsessed with the bag, but am still on the fence about the color, it's a squish more purple than it looked on the website. Thoughts anyone?


It’s beautiful


----------



## j_87

First day out with my small Loulou


----------



## tweetie1288

Vacationing with my small lou Lou


----------



## Superbe

Beautiful choices ladies but the smooth Loulou leather looks so delicate... enjoy!


----------



## ElectricBoots

ILP said:


> I have the Medium Lou Lou and the chain retracts into the bag. It looks like yours might be the small which means the handles are closer to the edge. You may need to retract handles while it’s open but you’ll probably only do this when you store it. From the picture it looks like  both sides of your bag are even. But I would exchange it if it’s not perfect.  It’s so disappointing for the bag to come in that way. For that much money, I agree that it should be perfect.  But the red is really beautiful!  Can you post a front view?



I decided to send it back. I think I am going to wait until I am in the city in the spring and go to saks to pick out my bag in person. I was really disappointed with quality. I also regretted not getting the medium. Although had the quality been perfect I would have kept the bag.


----------



## boeyshona

gypsiemagic said:


> So I was up late looking for new eyeglasses before my optometrist appt....
> 
> somehow found this medium beauty on mytheresa for $1300 + customs and import fees
> 
> I am obsessed with the bag, but am still on the fence about the color, it's a squish more purple than it looked on the website. Thoughts anyone?



I love the colour with the antique gold hardware!!


----------



## Topuvline

Received my gorgeous Lou Lou !! Got the Wedges to match her too ....


----------



## minababe

will there be any new colours release for spring / summer?


----------



## Antigone

Heard the hardware of the silver LouLou oxidises. Anyone have the same experience?


----------



## leeannelee

Hi everyone. First time poster here. 

I bought a Small Lou Lou last week in-store in NY and decided to use it yesterday and today. I actually exchanged the actual bag I bought because I noticed there were so many creases already on the flap. So when I exchanged it I only checked the exterior (which was kinda my mistake) and when I got home I examined the interior carefully. I saw the “Saint Laurent” logo was chipped? a little bit on the letters NT (photos attached). I also noticed that the bag creased waaaay to quickly even though I was extremely careful with it these past 2 days that I used it.

Am I being too picky? Should I go and exchange and for the 2nd time? Is this normal for this kind of leather?

Btw, this is my first quilted luxury bag. I have a few luxury bags that are calfskin but they are structured so I’m quite inexperienced with this kind of style. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

P.S. excuse my english it’s not my first language


----------



## Yaszmeen

Ladies! Would you suggest the Loulou in medium or small for a 5ft 1 lady?


----------



## ILP

leeannelee said:


> Hi everyone. First time poster here.
> 
> I bought a Small Lou Lou last week in-store in NY and decided to use it yesterday and today. I actually exchanged the actual bag I bought because I noticed there were so many creases already on the flap. So when I exchanged it I only checked the exterior (which was kinda my mistake) and when I got home I examined the interior carefully. I saw the “Saint Laurent” logo was chipped? a little bit on the letters NT (photos attached). I also noticed that the bag creased waaaay to quickly even though I was extremely careful with it these past 2 days that I used it.
> 
> Am I being too picky? Should I go and exchange and for the 2nd time? Is this normal for this kind of leather?
> 
> Btw, this is my first quilted luxury bag. I have a few luxury bags that are calfskin but they are structured so I’m quite inexperienced with this kind of style. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> P.S. excuse my english it’s not my first language



Your bag should be perfect when you buy it.  No creases..


----------



## Suzanne1987

Hi everyone,

Yesterday I received my medium Loulou bag in black, silver hardware. The leather looks creased/damaged to me. What do you think? Should I exchange it? Many thanks for helping me out!


----------



## Topuvline

Yaszmeen said:


> Ladies! Would you suggest the Loulou in medium or small for a 5ft 1 lady?


The large was way too big , & the small size was a nice size but, The medium is perfect size for me... ! I’m 5’3 ....Hope his helps❤️


----------



## Yaszmeen

Topuvline said:


> The large was way too big , & the small size was a nice size but, The medium is perfect size for me... ! I’m 5’3 ....Hope his helps[emoji173]️


This helps! [emoji4] I was having doubts about the medium still being big on me. But the small is just small. My work bag sure has a ton of things in there. [emoji16]


----------



## Antigone

Depends on what you need it for. Medium for work, but for everyday and dinners, small.


----------



## kmurrs

Topuvline said:


> The large was way too big , & the small size was a nice size but, The medium is perfect size for me... ! I’m 5’3 ....Hope his helps[emoji173]️



Can you wear the medium crossbody? I feel like the small and toy are only crossbody options?


----------



## Topuvline

kmurrs said:


> Can you wear the medium crossbody? I feel like the small and toy are only crossbody options?


Sure can, the bag sits right under my waist.. but, personally I  wouldn’t wear it crossbody I don’t like how it looks... worn that way.


----------



## Ceeje89

Louellabob said:


> Large! Fits laptop and everything!



Do you find your large Lou Lou durable enough for daily work bag duty, including carrying around a laptop?   I think it’s beautiful but I’d hate to absolutely destroy it...


----------



## kmurrs

I would love to see any mod shots with medium / large size worn crossbody [emoji1317][emoji847][emoji1317]


----------



## minababe

surfer said:


> Is this still the case that the Lou Lou’s are cheaper in Europe? Heading to Italy this July so maybe I will hold off until then. Advice please!


of Course they are and will always be. All European brands are cheaper in Europe. Gucci, Saint Laurent, Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Dior, ..etc


----------



## nikksterxx

aundria17 said:


> The black mini Lou Lou arrived.  Here is a picture with the strap it comes with and a black metal chain I had that I added. I also ordered a silver crossbody chain strap that hasn't arrived yet to use with this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724181
> View attachment 3724182
> View attachment 3724183
> View attachment 3724184



can you please share a pic with your silver chain strap?


----------



## highend

My Loulou collection from the last couple sale seasons:

Top Handles (very versatile size between the small and medium with an adjustable strap!) in black and dark beige



Velvets in emerald toy and deep dark sea (teal) small



....and a couple more toys in khaki and black patent


----------



## chloebagfreak

highend said:


> My Loulou collection from the last couple sale seasons:
> 
> Top Handles (very versatile size between the small and medium with an adjustable strap!) in black and dark beige
> View attachment 4343651
> 
> 
> Velvets in emerald toy and deep dark sea (teal) small
> View attachment 4343655
> 
> 
> ....and a couple more toys in khaki and black patent
> View attachment 4343656


Just gorgeous . Great collection
I really like the top handle LouLou! I got one from Neimans, but it arrived slighted dented in the front. I sent it back and got my Niki instead, but I still would love another Loulou


----------



## turbotaz

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3727713
> View attachment 3727715
> View attachment 3727716


Is this one chain or two separate chains?


----------



## minababe

So ladies,

are the Problems with the lou lou bags now fixed by saint Laurent? or still the same issues like at the start?

I just bought a lou lou small 3 weeks ago and didn't waste a thought at the Problems. but now I'm like ooo I totally forgot about the many Problems pf members had with this bag here


----------



## nikksterxx

minababe said:


> So ladies,
> 
> are the Problems with the lou lou bags now fixed by saint Laurent? or still the same issues like at the start?
> 
> I just bought a lou lou small 3 weeks ago and didn't waste a thought at the Problems. but now I'm like ooo I totally forgot about the many Problems pf members had with this bag here



do you know what problems they were having?


----------



## minababe

nikksterxx said:


> do you know what problems they were having?



the biggest issues with the lou lou bags were the folded Corners, they got damaged really really fast and the creases at the leather especially at the flap. and some ysl signs looked really bad at the flap, it ruined the puffy shape.


----------



## nikksterxx

minababe said:


> the biggest issues with the lou lou bags were the folded Corners, they got damaged really really fast and the creases at the leather especially at the flap. and some ysl signs looked really bad at the flap, it ruined the puffy shape.


oh no! could you share the thread or post where i can read more about this and maybe see pictures? I got a toy loulou for valentines day's but now after hearing this maybe i should return it?


----------



## nikksterxx

highend said:


> My Loulou collection from the last couple sale seasons:
> 
> Top Handles (very versatile size between the small and medium with an adjustable strap!) in black and dark beige
> View attachment 4343651
> 
> 
> Velvets in emerald toy and deep dark sea (teal) small
> View attachment 4343655
> 
> 
> ....and a couple more toys in khaki and black patent
> View attachment 4343656



lovely collection! can you post a side by side of the toy loulou and the top handle? i'd love to see a size comparison.


----------



## highend

nikksterxx said:


> lovely collection! can you post a side by side of the toy loulou and the top handle? i'd love to see a size comparison.


----------



## Antigone

highend said:


> View attachment 4347399



Can the top handle be worn crossbody?


----------



## highend

Antigone said:


> Can the top handle be worn crossbody?


Yes, the removable strap is adjustable and at its longest length hangs quite low crossbody. Also, I have the handle propped up in my pics, but at rest it will lay flat either to the front or the back per your preference.


----------



## nikksterxx

highend said:


> View attachment 4347399



thanks! love them both!


----------



## Antigone

So I've been saving money and was in the mood to buy something, maybe the small LouLou. I went to the Saint Laurent store in David Jones here in Melbourne. I just came from work so I was in jeans and hoodie (casual Friday), my Tumi backpack, and my lunchbox. 

I cheerily greeted the SA "hi"!!! SA looked at my lunchbox, and proceeded to ignore me the whole time I was there.

Ooooookay that turned me off Saint Laurent so much! Well at least that brand. I also had a milder experience with an SA in that store who had such a thick accent and I couldn't understand him so I asked him to repeat, and he got visibly annoyed at me.

Since the other Saint Laurent store is far from me, guess who probably isn't buying anything from SL anytime soon?


----------



## ShabbyChick

Antigone said:


> So I've been saving money and was in the mood to buy something, maybe the small LouLou. I went to the Saint Laurent store in David Jones here in Melbourne. I just came from work so I was in jeans and hoodie (casual Friday), my Tumi backpack, and my lunchbox.
> 
> I cheerily greeted the SA "hi"!!! SA looked at my lunchbox, and proceeded to ignore me the whole time I was there.
> 
> Ooooookay that turned me off Saint Laurent so much! Well at least that brand. I also had a milder experience with an SA in that store who had such a thick accent and I couldn't understand him so I asked him to repeat, and he got visibly annoyed at me.
> 
> Since the other Saint Laurent store is far from me, guess who probably isn't buying anything from SL anytime soon?



Some SAs can be unpleasant like that, I’m sorry to hear you had that experience. Miss Louise in Melbourne have 15% off YSL until today I believe so maybe they’re an alternative option for you?


----------



## Retroflowers

Hi everyone! I've just received my toy lou lou, and was wondering if its normal to see and feel the leather being extremely dry?  I've actually checked this out in YSL stores before, and they feel NOTHING like this! The leather in store is more glossy, soft and supple.

Its especially apparent on the flap of the bag, which I've zoomed into detail. Please let me know your thoughts so I can decide on whether I should get LVR to do an exchange with me. TIA!!


----------



## Nikki528

Hey folks. Interested in the Lou Lou as my first SL bag. I’m trying to decide between the toy and small (black w/shw). Anyone have both? If so, could you post a side by side comparison and tell me about your experiences?

Also, anyone know about the stock in Paris? I’ll be headed there at the end of May and want to take advantage of the saving. TYIA.


----------



## Retroflowers

Received my replacement Toy Lou Lou from LVR today!! So glad that I decided to do the exchange, as the leather on this one is significantly more supple!

I'm 154cm, and you can see that the leather strap is pretty long on me, even as a crossbody. But it doesn't bother me, I actually love the look of it! ^_^ I even tried it with my Polene Numero Uno Mini chain, and omg they go together perfectly (The vintage brassy gold on the polene chain matches the vintage brassy gold of the YSL logo)! When the gold chain is being doubled up inside the bag, it becomes a beautiful dressy handbag.

Love that the bag can be worn casually or for dressier occasions. Forsee myself keeping this for life!


----------



## canyongirl

Retroflowers said:


> Received my replacement Toy Lou Lou from LVR today!! So glad that I decided to do the exchange, as the leather on this one is significantly more supple!
> 
> I'm 154cm, and you can see that the leather strap is pretty long on me, even as a crossbody. But it doesn't bother me, I actually love the look of it! ^_^ I even tried it with my Polene Numero Uno Mini chain, and omg they go together perfectly (The vintage brassy gold on the polene chain matches the vintage brassy gold of the YSL logo)! When the gold chain is being doubled up inside the bag, it becomes a beautiful dressy handbag.
> 
> Love that the bag can be worn casually or for dressier occasions. Forsee myself keeping this for life!



I love it, and your dress is super cute too!


----------



## minababe

do you think or know if the loulou will come in more colours for spring and summer?
I would like to have a nude colour / beige / light rose colour
with Gold Hardware.

at the hp there are only dark colours.


----------



## micahanne

Went to Woodbury outlet this weekend and was able to grab this beauty at the YSL outlet store. SA said they rarely get any of the chevron styles or it gets sold quickly. It’s the large Lou Lou in Y quilted
In blush nude  color


----------



## minababe

does anyone who had Problems with the folded Corners got an Exchange?


----------



## fdc

highend said:


> My Loulou collection from the last couple sale seasons:
> 
> Top Handles (very versatile size between the small and medium with an adjustable strap!) in black and dark beige
> View attachment 4343651
> 
> 
> Velvets in emerald toy and deep dark sea (teal) small
> View attachment 4343655
> 
> 
> ....and a couple more toys in khaki and black patent
> View attachment 4343656



Nice bag collection! Would you know if the top handle Loulou are still sold somewhere? And have you experienced any color transfer on your beige/nude bag? Thank you!


----------



## Beth Nightingale

Purchaced my first ysl the other day getting this gorgeous Lou lou small tote with gold hardware


----------



## Miss World

Beth Nightingale said:


> Purchaced my first ysl the other day getting this gorgeous Lou lou small tote with gold hardware


Love this bag! Love the way you’ve styled this bag! Looks so effortlessly chic.


----------



## Beth Nightingale

Miss World said:


> Love this bag! Love the way you’ve styled this bag! Looks so effortlessly chic.


Thank you so much


----------



## Lvoe1238

The Ysl medium Lou Lou is something i am looking to get- is the leather really delicate In the wear ?


----------



## ElectricBoots

I *finally* got my replacement Loulou! (A couple of months ago I purchased small size and there was a defect in the purse and it was just too small). This time I got the medium and it is the perfect size and so beautiful. Edgy chic! The pictures do not do the color justice! I just love this red!


----------



## Miss World

ElectricBoots said:


> I *finally* got my replacement Loulou! (A couple of months ago I purchased small size and there was a defect in the purse and it was just too small). This time I got the medium and it is the perfect size and so beautiful. Edgy chic! The pictures do not do the color justice! I just love this red!


It’s an absolutely stunning red. Medium is the perfect size. Congratulations!


----------



## ElectricBoots

Miss World said:


> It’s an absolutely stunning red. Medium is the perfect size. Congratulations!


TY!!


----------



## ShabbyChick

ElectricBoots said:


> I *finally* got my replacement Loulou! (A couple of months ago I purchased small size and there was a defect in the purse and it was just too small). This time I got the medium and it is the perfect size and so beautiful. Edgy chic! The pictures do not do the color justice! I just love this red!


Just stunning. What is the name of this red?


----------



## ElectricBoots

ShabbyChick said:


> Just stunning. What is the name of this red?


Eros red


----------



## Designer_Dreams

So my next bag is going to be the LouLou... Similar styles Saint Laurent bags I already are the College in the large size and the Metalesse flap in the medium size.... I'm looking at the beige/natural color (I attached a pic of the color)

However, I'm torn on the Small or Medium size.... I'm 5'1, 115 lbs... So I'm rather petite, but I can pull off larger bag styles... I have looked at both sizes & they both look well on my frame, just two completely different styles. Any input?! Thanks


----------



## ElectricBoots

I do not have any YSL stores or even Saks, Nordtroms etc near me so I mostly shop online (or when travelling). I first purchased the Loulou small in eros red and found it too small. I ended up returning and getting the Medium and I am so happy with my decision. It holds more and on my frame it definitely looks better.


----------



## foxgal

I’ve been lusting after the Loulou all year, debating between the toy and the camera as I only need a small crossbody. Since I’ve retired early and have a very casual lifestyle, I was really struggling with justifying the expense. But today I finally had the chance to play with them IRL vs contemporary brands like the Marc Jacobs Snapshot.

And...I decided to use the majority of my clothing budget for the year to invest in ONE thing that I LOVE and will get a ton of use from. And couldn’t be happier!!!

Debated between the earth and dark turquoise colors... I wear a lot of grays and olives and denim. Went with dark turquoise...it’s so beautiful! Ranges from a forest green to ocean blue depending on the lighting. ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


----------



## foxgal

Love how it looks with olive green and denim!


----------



## ElectricBoots

foxgal said:


> Love how it looks with olive green and denim!
> 
> View attachment 4413384


Yes girl! I love it! Definitely a wise use of your budget. I really believe it is better to invest in higher quality items that you will use a lot vs. a bunch of lower quality items half of which you don't end up wearing more than once or twice!


----------



## hokatie

foxgal said:


> I’ve been lusting after the Loulou all year, debating between the toy and the camera as I only need a small crossbody. Since I’ve retired early and have a very casual lifestyle, I was really struggling with justifying the expense. But today I finally had the chance to play with them IRL vs contemporary brands like the Marc Jacobs Snapshot.
> 
> And...I decided to use the majority of my clothing budget for the year to invest in ONE thing that I LOVE and will get a ton of use from. And couldn’t be happier!!!
> 
> Debated between the earth and dark turquoise colors... I wear a lot of grays and olives and denim. Went with dark turquoise...it’s so beautiful! Ranges from a forest green to ocean blue depending on the lighting. ❤️ ❤️ ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4413378
> View attachment 4413379


Congrats! It’s really nice color. I’m in your position right now, thinking about the toy and the camera for a week or so. I can’t decide it yet .


----------



## Cicci783

foxgal said:


> Love how it looks with olive green and denim!
> 
> View attachment 4413384


Beautiful! Could you post some pics showing what fits inside the bag?


----------



## Lvoe1238

Designer_Dreams said:


> So my next bag is going to be the LouLou... Similar styles Saint Laurent bags I already are the College in the large size and the Metalesse flap in the medium size.... I'm looking at the beige/natural color (I attached a pic of the color)
> 
> However, I'm torn on the Small or Medium size.... I'm 5'1, 115 lbs... So I'm rather petite, but I can pull off larger bag styles... I have looked at both sizes & they both look well on my frame, just two completely different styles. Any input?! Thanks



I love this I think for me the small looks nice on my frame but I love the medium size better and I think it still looks good. If you can rock a medium
Go medium  keep us posted


----------



## foxgal

hokatie said:


> Congrats! It’s really nice color. I’m in your position right now, thinking about the toy and the camera for a week or so. I can’t decide it yet .



Thanks! I think the main factor between the toy and the camera, given they are both $1500 (in Canada where I am), is the capacity. The camera will hold a lot more, But if you don’t need the room, I think the flap style of the toy is more classy. Also, I like that with the toy you can switch out the strap to use a chain strap to dress it up, and the strap also converts to a wristlet. The camera’s strap is not removable.


----------



## foxgal

Cicci783 said:


> Beautiful! Could you post some pics showing what fits inside the bag?



Thank you! One of the things I’m loving about this bag is the internal organization...it’s like a beefed up WOC, eliminating the need for a wallet. I typically carry about nine cards, so put the ones I reach for most frequently in the front card slots and the rest in the middle slat. Then cash and coins go in the back zippered pocket. Everything else I carry - readers, phone, straw, pen, Swiss army knife, blotting papers, mints, antibac gel, lipstick, bandaids - fits inside with a bit of room to spare!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Just got the medium loulou from Saks... firstly, the bag didn’t come with a dustbag... but more importantly, it’s definitely been used!!

There are crumbs on the interior and it wasn’t packaged pretty - just thrown in a clear plastic bag which was inside the brown box. The leather shows a little lifting on the tip from being opened several times before. The protective blue stickers on the metal are all missing, with some slight scratches on the interior clasp hardware (from being opened/closed).... it was the last one on their site w/ the ghw bc after I ordered it immediately said “sold out”

What do you guys think... should I overlook the fact that it’s used or return?

I don’t even know if I love this style yet... as to my concern on keeping. I know I have 30 days, but the fact that it was sent to me used is making me worry. So I should handle this ASAP with customer service as it was JUST delivered 15 mins ago.... actually, maybe this was a floor model regardless, it’s not brand new


----------



## j_87

Designer_Dreams said:


> Just got the medium loulou from Saks... firstly, the bag didn’t come with a dustbag... but more importantly, it’s definitely been used!!
> 
> There are crumbs on the interior and it wasn’t packaged pretty - just thrown in a clear plastic bag which was inside the brown box. The leather shows a little lifting on the tip from being opened several times before. The protective blue stickers on the metal are all missing, with some slight scratches on the interior clasp hardware (from being opened/closed).... it was the last one on their site w/ the ghw bc after I ordered it immediately said “sold out”
> 
> What do you guys think... should I overlook the fact that it’s used or return?
> 
> I don’t even know if I love this style yet... as to my concern on keeping. I know I have 30 days, but the fact that it was sent to me used is making me worry. So I should handle this ASAP with customer service as it was JUST delivered 15 mins ago.... actually, maybe this was a floor model regardless, it’s not brand new



I would definitely return!


----------



## micahanne

j_87 said:


> I would definitely return!


I agree. Even if you ended up not liking the style, you’ll have something that’s in a better shape if you decide to keep it.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

j_87 said:


> I would definitely return!





micahanne said:


> I agree. Even if you ended up not liking the style, you’ll have something that’s in a better shape if you decide to keep it.



well, I was also able to get the bag for $750 off (promo code + a promo gc I got last week from another purchase) That's why I'm really on the fence.... it was a great deal. Even better than the Saint Laurent boutique sale, since they rarely put black/ghw on sale for current popular collections...


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Designer_Dreams said:


> well, I was also able to get the bag for $750 off (promo code + a promo gc I got last week from another purchase) That's why I'm really on the fence.... it was a great deal. Even better than the Saint Laurent boutique sale, since they rarely put black/ghw on sale for current popular collections...


Stuff is going to happen to your bag. At that price I’d keep it!


----------



## micahanne

Designer_Dreams said:


> well, I was also able to get the bag for $750 off (promo code + a promo gc I got last week from another purchase) That's why I'm really on the fence.... it was a great deal. Even better than the Saint Laurent boutique sale, since they rarely put black/ghw on sale for current popular collections...


 
Aw i was thinking if you can exchange it instead. But with that price, I’d say keep it.


----------



## graci3

Designer_Dreams said:


> Just got the medium loulou from Saks... firstly, the bag didn’t come with a dustbag... but more importantly, it’s definitely been used!!
> 
> There are crumbs on the interior and it wasn’t packaged pretty - just thrown in a clear plastic bag which was inside the brown box. The leather shows a little lifting on the tip from being opened several times before. The protective blue stickers on the metal are all missing, with some slight scratches on the interior clasp hardware (from being opened/closed).... it was the last one on their site w/ the ghw bc after I ordered it immediately said “sold out”
> 
> What do you guys think... should I overlook the fact that it’s used or return?
> 
> I don’t even know if I love this style yet... as to my concern on keeping. I know I have 30 days, but the fact that it was sent to me used is making me worry. So I should handle this ASAP with customer service as it was JUST delivered 15 mins ago.... actually, maybe this was a floor model regardless, it’s not brand new


I’m not sure what Saks policy is but could you do an even exchange on the same style/model? Or do you not even like this style?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

graci3 said:


> I’m not sure what Saks policy is but could you do an even exchange on the same style/model? Or do you not even like this style?


it was the last one in gold... so it's keep this one, or return for something different... I just don't really like that I doesn't have a dust bag but I called Saks customer service and they said they would send an email to the distribution center & they might be able to send me one... Fingers crossed!

I'm thinking I'll keep it b/c the brushed gold is so pretty& black is a classic.... I've been going back to all the past posts on this thread & everyone says such fabulous things about this style! I'm still not happy w/ Saks, but the bag is a stunner


----------



## graci3

Designer_Dreams said:


> it was the last one in gold... so it's keep this one, or return for something different... I just don't really like that I doesn't have a dust bag but I called Saks customer service and they said they would send an email to the distribution center & they might be able to send me one... Fingers crossed!
> 
> I'm thinking I'll keep it b/c the brushed gold is so pretty& black is a classic.... I've been going back to all the past posts on this thread & everyone says such fabulous things about this style! I'm still not happy w/ Saks, but the bag is a stunner


Ah darn I was hoping they had more inventory in a store somewhere that they could ship to you vs what was available on their website


----------



## foxgal

Designer_Dreams said:


> it was the last one in gold... so it's keep this one, or return for something different... I just don't really like that I doesn't have a dust bag but I called Saks customer service and they said they would send an email to the distribution center & they might be able to send me one... Fingers crossed!
> 
> I'm thinking I'll keep it b/c the brushed gold is so pretty& black is a classic.... I've been going back to all the past posts on this thread & everyone says such fabulous things about this style! I'm still not happy w/ Saks, but the bag is a stunner



Sounds like a good call. Yes, the bag is stunning and you got a great deal. Hopefully Saks can send you a dustbag and enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Sunny505

Last year I received a Philip lim bag from Saks that was missing a strap. They reached out to Philip lim and were able to get one sent. It took over a month but they did follow up a couple of times. Hope you get your dust bag! 



QUOTE="Designer_Dreams, post: 33086801, member: 225902"]Just got the medium loulou from Saks... firstly, the bag didn’t come with a dustbag... but more importantly, it’s definitely been used!!

There are crumbs on the interior and it wasn’t packaged pretty - just thrown in a clear plastic bag which was inside the brown box. The leather shows a little lifting on the tip from being opened several times before. The protective blue stickers on the metal are all missing, with some slight scratches on the interior clasp hardware (from being opened/closed).... it was the last one on their site w/ the ghw bc after I ordered it immediately said “sold out”

What do you guys think... should I overlook the fact that it’s used or return?

I don’t even know if I love this style yet... as to my concern on keeping. I know I have 30 days, but the fact that it was sent to me used is making me worry. So I should handle this ASAP with customer service as it was JUST delivered 15 mins ago.... actually, maybe this was a floor model regardless, it’s not brand new[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunny505

I’m new to the forum, I recently bought the Saint Laurent medium Loulou in light natural from Saks using a dollar off promo. There is a little patch of raised leather on the front bottom area, like tiny little raised lines. It is not a scratch as no leather is missing but instead it’s raised lines. Saks is sold out of light natural (with bronze hardware) as is SL online. 
Could I please get thoughts on this? I guess my worry is if it would peel in the future? I’m not close to any store that carries it. I saved $500 at Saks so I hate to return it as I don’t think I can find another at that price especially. The color and hardware are beautiful. Advice is appreciated! Not sure if anyone has seen this type of marking before. Thx!


----------



## graci3

Sunny505 said:


> View attachment 4422618
> View attachment 4422617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m new to the forum, I recently bought the Saint Laurent medium Loulou in light natural from Saks using a dollar off promo. There is a little patch of raised leather on the front bottom area, like tiny little raised lines. It is not a scratch as no leather is missing but instead it’s raised lines. Saks is sold out of light natural (with bronze hardware) as is SL online.
> Could I please get thoughts on this? I guess my worry is if it would peel in the future? I’m not close to any store that carries it. I saved $500 at Saks so I hate to return it as I don’t think I can find another at that price especially. The color and hardware are beautiful. Advice is appreciated! Not sure if anyone has seen this type of marking before. Thx!


Looks like a scuff/rub that didn’t break through the leather? Did you try buffing gently with leather conditioner?


----------



## highend

Sunny505 said:


> View attachment 4422618
> View attachment 4422617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m new to the forum, I recently bought the Saint Laurent medium Loulou in light natural from Saks using a dollar off promo. There is a little patch of raised leather on the front bottom area, like tiny little raised lines. It is not a scratch as no leather is missing but instead it’s raised lines. Saks is sold out of light natural (with bronze hardware) as is SL online.
> Could I please get thoughts on this? I guess my worry is if it would peel in the future? I’m not close to any store that carries it. I saved $500 at Saks so I hate to return it as I don’t think I can find another at that price especially. The color and hardware are beautiful. Advice is appreciated! Not sure if anyone has seen this type of marking before. Thx!


I have a similar marking on the bottom underside edge of this Gucci marmont tote I purchased from Neiman's about 1.5 years ago.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



....so I took it to the flagship Gucci boutique here in NYC for assessment, they told me that it was not a scratch/scuff/etc, but just due to the bag "settling" IIRC.  In any event, given that the marking was on the underside and not even noticeable unless I viewed it certain lighting, I decided to not worry about it given the bag was otherwise perfect....1.5 years later that area has not worsened/changed in anyway and is still only noticeable if I make a conscious effort to look for it.

Of course, my area was not on the front but on the underside, but if your area is not overly noticeable, it may be worth keeping. But I wouldn't recommend a DIY job as you'll likely do more harm than good.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Sunny505 said:


> Last year I received a Philip lim bag from Saks that was missing a strap. They reached out to Philip lim and were able to get one sent. It took over a month but they did follow up a couple of times. Hope you get your dust bag!



Thanks! That makes me feel better about Saks.... But I decided to keep her. Cut the tags off and took my new medium Loulou out for errands today


----------



## Sunny505

Thank you for the replies! It’s noticeable in certain light, if the light hits the mark but not as noticeable in other light. I really wish I could get to a store in person but will have to decide if I’m ok with the mark. If it doesn’t peel or get worse I can live with it. I know that ordering online means a bag gets banged around in the mail so even if I could find another it may arrive in worse shape. I really wish Saks gave SL boxes with the bag, for the price it shouldn’t just be placed in a big box with bubble wrap. 




highend said:


> I have a similar marking on the bottom underside edge of this Gucci marmont tote I purchased from Neiman's about 1.5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422722
> 
> ....so I took it to the flagship Gucci boutique here in NYC for assessment, they told me that it was not a scratch/scuff/etc, but just due to the bag "settling" IIRC.  In any event, given that the marking was on the underside and not even noticeable unless I viewed it certain lighting, I decided to not worry about it given the bag was otherwise perfect....1.5 years later that area has not worsened/changed in anyway and is still only noticeable if I make a conscious effort to look for it.
> 
> Of course, my area was not on the front but on the underside, but if your area is not overly noticeable, it may be worth keeping. But I wouldn't recommend a DIY job as you'll likely do more harm than good.


----------



## mtg116

Designer_Dreams said:


> Thanks! That makes me feel better about Saks.... But I decided to keep her. Cut the tags off and took my new medium Loulou out for errands today



Stunning!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Sunny505 said:


> Thank you for the replies! It’s noticeable in certain light, if the light hits the mark but not as noticeable in other light. I really wish I could get to a store in person but will have to decide if I’m ok with the mark. If it doesn’t peel or get worse I can live with it. I know that ordering online means a bag gets banged around in the mail so even if I could find another it may arrive in worse shape. I really wish Saks gave SL boxes with the bag, for the price it shouldn’t just be placed in a big box with bubble wrap.


Mine was shipped the same way from Saks (used/floor model & just thrown in brown box w/ no protection)  I didn't even get a dustbag in mine either... I only shopped with them recently since they have been having some amazing promo deals lately - typically I shop at Nordy or Neiman's. Someone at Saks should really look into this issue since it appears to be common with online orders.... and my bag came used also.


----------



## diva7633

Ugh. I want a Lou Lou with top handle.  Saks and Newman Marcus are the only ones that have it. These stories aren’t great about Saks online and Newman Marcus has one so I’m sure it’s a floor model. Torn


----------



## Designer_Dreams

diva7633 said:


> Ugh. I want a Lou Lou with top handle.  Saks and Newman Marcus are the only ones that have it. These stories aren’t great about Saks online and Newman Marcus has one so I’m sure it’s a floor model. Torn


Last week I made two separate orders from Saks - First, a Gucci Marmont flap. Came packaged beautifully, brand new w/ all the protective packaging on the straps, etc. The second order - Saint Laurent Loulou. Was just thrown in the box, came w/ no dustbag (Saks can't send one) & look like a floor model.

So it's def a hit or miss w/ Saks.... They have been doing some amazing promos lately, getting ready for their summer sale I'm sure. You can snag the top handle anywhere from $250-$500, depending on what coupon code they have available at the time. I was able to get my SL $350 off w/ the current promo they had at the time, then had a $450 promo gc from my Gucci purchase - so a total of $750 off - so floor model is ok at that price.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

diva7633 said:


> Ugh. I want a Lou Lou with top handle.  Saks and Newman Marcus are the only ones that have it. These stories aren’t great about Saks online and Newman Marcus has one so I’m sure it’s a floor model. Torn


Neiman's has the gc going on right now. 'Maygc' for up to $500 - Or just wait a few weeks for the sales! Depending on what color you want.... you might be able to score one on sale! So like 30% off


----------



## diva7633

Designer_Dreams said:


> Neiman's has the gc going on right now. 'Maygc' for up to $500 - Or just wait a few weeks for the sales! Depending on what color you want.... you might be able to score one on sale! So like 30% off


Wow!! Would love to grab it on sale


----------



## diva7633

Designer_Dreams said:


> Last week I made two separate orders from Saks - First, a Gucci Marmont flap. Came packaged beautifully, brand new w/ all the protective packaging on the straps, etc. The second order - Saint Laurent Loulou. Was just thrown in the box, came w/ no dustbag (Saks can't send one) & look like a floor model.
> 
> So it's def a hit or miss w/ Saks.... They have been doing some amazing promos lately, getting ready for their summer sale I'm sure. You can snag the top handle anywhere from $250-$500, depending on what coupon code they have available at the time. I was able to get my SL $350 off w/ the current promo they had at the time, then had a $450 promo gc from my Gucci purchase - so a total of $750 off - so floor model is ok at that price.



Perfect. Sounds like I’ll keep an eye out


----------



## Designer_Dreams

diva7633 said:


> Wow!! Would love to grab it on sale


Fingers Crossed! 

I'll post on this thread when I know the exact dates of the sales! I have SA's at Neimans & the Saint Laurent boutique that text me when they get word of the start dates


----------



## Topuvline

diva7633 said:


> Ugh. I want a Lou Lou with top handle.  Saks and Newman Marcus are the only ones that have it. These stories aren’t great about Saks online and Newman Marcus has one so I’m sure it’s a floor model. Torn


Omg ! Ordering forms Saks online.. is horrible... I only do really small orders online.. & pray


----------



## imunlisted

Hello! Been a while since I posted but I've wanted this bag for forever and finally pulled the trigger a few weeks ago. So happy with it! I loved the classic look but was concerned about the wear and "potential flattening" (i.e. vintage Chanel quilted bags I see that yes, are super soft but also super flat). Randomly, I came across the Loulou backpack in medium a while ago that was about 40% off and I since I didn't have/needed a backpack bag, I went ahead and bought it. I do event production and after using it backstage while working/taking photos (...and on dog walks/dog outings with friends to restaurants/dog parks/dog rescue events) I was really impressed. I DO take care of my bags but I'm not insanely militant - I wipe them down with a barely damp cloth (I don't have any suede bags so pebbled/treated leather only) then re-stuff them with paper/bubble wrap and its detachable strap if it has one before putting it back in the dust bag after I'm done/switching out. The basics, right?  The Loulou series leather is very durable - my backpack looked new after weeks of constant use - still looks new now. It's what made me decide to get this Loulou bag. I will say that because of the more horizontal shape of this bag, I noticed the soft leather at the front corners lightly crease (I do NOT over stuff my bags and I'm very organized; everything has a catchall and nothing wierd shaped); I found laying my bag flat on it's back (make sure chain straps are not underneath) before bed made the corners/any creases disappear in the morning. Just letting the bag rest/iron itself out, I guess.  I have heard some say the leather is similar to the Chanel flaps but I disagree - the Loulou matelassé leather is much more durable. I'd say it's more squishy than soft; definitely more water, scratch and crease resistant than Chanel lambskin. 

This bag and my small Givenchy Nightingale (my first love, finally bought after 5 years in 2017!) are the only two bags I lusted after for years and paid full price for from the boutiques and DID NOT REGRET IT. Glad to finally join the club!


----------



## Antigone

Any problems with chain tarnishing esp silver hardware?


----------



## imunlisted

Antigone said:


> Any problems with chain tarnishing esp silver hardware?



My Loulou medium backpack is silver hardware which is why I got this in gold; I've had no problems at all with either. I don't think these are coated... I've never had any tarnishimg issues with any hardware on my SL items (I have a whiskey/brown Easy bag with ghw from way back when). The only thing I heard/read/saw a picture of somewhere was the black coating chipping off the Loulous with "oxidized nickel" (description on the SL site) aka "black hardware". Hope that helps!


----------



## Antigone

imunlisted said:


> My Loulou medium backpack is silver hardware which is why I got this in gold; I've had no problems at all with either. I don't think these are coated... I've never had any tarnishimg issues with any hardware on my SL items (I have a whiskey/brown Easy bag with ghw from way back when). The only thing I heard/read/saw a picture of somewhere was the black coating chipping off the Loulous with "oxidized nickel" (description on the SL site) aka "black hardware". Hope that helps!



Thanks! Heard the silver tarnishes. But maybe it's an isolated incident.


----------



## Antigone

Does SL join the big sales events? For example Black Friday etc? Thinking if it's worth it to wait. I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Antigone said:


> Does SL join the big sales events? For example Black Friday etc? Thinking if it's worth it to wait. I'm not in a hurry.



I read somewhere that they have a sale around/after Memorial Day , June-ish? I’ve been checking periodically and I signed up for the emails hoping I’ll get some sort of notice of they do indeed have a summer sale. I have seen them sometimes included in sales when NM and Saks does the occasional $200 off, $300 off sales.


----------



## Antigone

Ms.Dixie said:


> I read somewhere that they have a sale around/after Memorial Day , June-ish? I’ve been checking periodically and I signed up for the emails hoping I’ll get some sort of notice of they do indeed have a summer sale. I have seen them sometimes included in sales when NM and Saks does the occasional $200 off, $300 off sales.



Saint Laurent website? I’m from australia so it’s more convenient for me to order directly, or I guess order from those with free international shipping. Maybe I’ll start stalking the website!


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Antigone said:


> Saint Laurent website? I’m from australia so it’s more convenient for me to order directly, or I guess order from those with free international shipping. Maybe I’ll start stalking the website!



Yes the SL website. I may have read it on TPF somewhere but I’d read that they have a big sale mid-year ish. I have seen Saks and NM include them occasionally in some of their sales. I’m stalking a Lou camera bag in khaki so I’ve been watching. I have the chevron camera bag but I’d like one with the embossed YSL so I’ve been stalking lol.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Antigone said:


> Does SL join the big sales events? For example Black Friday etc? Thinking if it's worth it to wait. I'm not in a hurry.


Saint Laurent boutiques have sales - it's coming up. Usually starts end of May. 30% off select items. Classics, such as black, usually aren't included. You can get the sale items online, too


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Antigone said:


> Does SL join the big sales events? For example Black Friday etc? Thinking if it's worth it to wait. I'm not in a hurry.


They also do sales around Nov. I got my large College in Black tulip last Nov. I paid $1,813 +tax for that one (retails US $2,590 +tax)

Neimans, Saks, etc. do the semi-annual sales and some SL bags are included. Usually the selections are better in store than online for those stores. I got Sac de jour for Baby for about $1,500 at Neiman's summer 2017 (it was on it's 2nd markdown). SL has the same sale items in boutiques as they do online, for the most part.


----------



## Jay 45

Ms.Dixie said:


> Yes the SL website. I may have read it on TPF somewhere but I’d read that they have a big sale mid-year ish. I have seen Saks and NM include them occasionally in some of their sales. I’m stalking a Lou camera bag in khaki so I’ve been watching. I have the chevron camera bag but I’d like one with the embossed YSL so I’ve been stalking lol.



Yes- YSL sales occur in November and late May but start with "private sale" for the boutiques and online - you just need the link so register early on the website. Also, someone usually shares it on here


----------



## Jay 45

Antigone said:


> Saint Laurent website? I’m from australia so it’s more convenient for me to order directly, or I guess order from those with free international shipping. Maybe I’ll start stalking the website!


Register on their website by creating an account so that hopefully you will be included when they send out the private sale link


----------



## Miss World

imunlisted said:


> Hello! Been a while since I posted but I've wanted this bag for forever and finally pulled the trigger a few weeks ago. So happy with it! I loved the classic look but was concerned about the wear and "potential flattening" (i.e. vintage Chanel quilted bags I see that yes, are super soft but also super flat). Randomly, I came across the Loulou backpack in medium a while ago that was about 40% off and I since I didn't have/needed a backpack bag, I went ahead and bought it. I do event production and after using it backstage while working/taking photos (...and on dog walks/dog outings with friends to restaurants/dog parks/dog rescue events) I was really impressed. I DO take care of my bags but I'm not insanely militant - I wipe them down with a barely damp cloth (I don't have any suede bags so pebbled/treated leather only) then re-stuff them with paper/bubble wrap and its detachable strap if it has one before putting it back in the dust bag after I'm done/switching out. The basics, right?  The Loulou series leather is very durable - my backpack looked new after weeks of constant use - still looks new now. It's what made me decide to get this Loulou bag. I will say that because of the more horizontal shape of this bag, I noticed the soft leather at the front corners lightly crease (I do NOT over stuff my bags and I'm very organized; everything has a catchall and nothing wierd shaped); I found laying my bag flat on it's back (make sure chain straps are not underneath) before bed made the corners/any creases disappear in the morning. Just letting the bag rest/iron itself out, I guess.  I have heard some say the leather is similar to the Chanel flaps but I disagree - the Loulou matelassé leather is much more durable. I'd say it's more squishy than soft; definitely more water, scratch and crease resistant than Chanel lambskin.
> 
> This bag and my small Givenchy Nightingale (my first love, finally bought after 5 years in 2017!) are the only two bags I lusted after for years and paid full price for from the boutiques and DID NOT REGRET IT. Glad to finally join the club!
> 
> View attachment 4430798


It’s a really beautiful bag. I love the gold hardware as it’s not super shiny. The leather is smooth but really durable.


----------



## Jay 45

Barney's has black Lou's  both sizes 30% off in presale through the store. Online is suppose to start 5/20 if anyone gets any other updates on that let me know!  
AND they have a 15% off coupon on all non-sale items in store and online now through Sunday (except Goyard) when you do free sign up/register as a new influencer/loyalist. (Code automatically displays on top of screen after you submit).


----------



## diva7633

Jay 45 said:


> Barney's has black Lou's  both sizes 30% off in presale through the store. Online is suppose to start 5/20 if anyone gets any other updates on that let me know!
> AND they have a 15% off coupon on all non-sale items in store and online now through Sunday (except Goyard) when you do free sign up/register as a new influencer/loyalist. (Code automatically displays on top of screen after you submit).



I figured black would never and bought a black Lou Lou from Nordstrom just last week and have been loving it but 30% is insane. I don’t have a Barney’s anyway


----------



## Jay 45

diva7633 said:


> I figured black would never and bought a black Lou Lou from Nordstrom just last week and have been loving it but 30% is insane. I don’t have a Barney’s anyway


 The 15% a=


diva7633 said:


> I figured black would never and bought a black Lou Lou from Nordstrom just last week and have been loving it but 30% is insane. I don’t have a Barney’s anyway



The black on sale might be a very dark maroon. I did not purchase - holding out to see what else comes up this sale week. Most of the stores sale stock (comparing the boutique, barneys and saks) are brown, teal and green Lou options. Looks like some of the boutiques may have a black studded with silver hw.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

My SA at Nordstrom texted me a few days ago. Said presale was starting. I saw a small velvet loulou in the green and a large natural loulou shopper style available. Not a lot of SL on sale, but tons of Valentino this time around.... 

My SA at Neimans also texted me yesterday and said the in store sale just started. She said no loulou’s, but I’m going to to check it out next week to see if there are any fun goodies! 

I don’t have any local Saks, so not sure about their sales and still no texts from the Saint Laurent boutique yet


----------



## micahanne

Hi ladies... I just wanted to ask for those who has the medium loulou, how do you guys like the bag? Is it comparable in size with college large? Anything you dislike about it? Thank you!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

micahanne said:


> Hi ladies... I just wanted to ask for those who has the medium loulou, how do you guys like the bag? Is it comparable in size with college large? Anything you dislike about it? Thank you!


I have both the medium Loulou and large College
I love my loulou. I can wear with one long strap or doubled up. The leather has been wearing well and shows no rubbing yet. Only con is there’s no back pocket for my phone...
College had rubbing on the corners and tip within the first month of slight use. So I don’t love that. 

Overall, I prefer the chic look of the Loulou and luxurious leather. I’m considering getting a toy Loulou down the road in a fun color


----------



## micahanne

Designer_Dreams said:


> I have both the medium Loulou and large College
> I love my loulou. I can wear with one long strap or doubled up. The leather has been wearing well and shows no rubbing yet. Only con is there’s no back pocket for my phone...
> College had rubbing on the corners and tip within the first month of slight use. So I don’t love that.
> 
> Overall, I prefer the chic look of the Loulou and luxurious leather. I’m considering getting a toy Loulou down the road in a fun color



Thank you for this! For the upcoming sale I’m debating between a medium loulou or a medium sunset .. unless a niki shows up in the sale. Do you have a sunset?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

micahanne said:


> Thank you for this! For the upcoming sale I’m debating between a medium loulou or a medium sunset .. unless a niki shows up in the sale. Do you have a sunset?


I don't have a Sunset. So I can't comment personally.... but when the Loulou first came out, I won't lie... I was not impressed.... but then it started growing on me... & now I'm in love she's my favorite bag of the moment  & I'm going to add a toy to my collection at some point


----------



## micahanne

Designer_Dreams said:


> I don't have a Sunset. So I can't comment personally.... but when the Loulou first came out, I won't lie... I was not impressed.... but then it started growing on me... & now I'm in love she's my favorite bag of the moment  & I'm going to add a toy to my collection at some point



Thank you for your reply! I actually just received my toy loulou. Got it from saks when they had that $300 off, I figure the BHW will not be included in YSL’s sale. Also, I read in here about their bad experience with saks online (not sure if that was you actually) but mine came with the box, dustbag and the bag was even wrapped in this soft wrapper and the straps was also still wrapped. So I got lucky I guess. This is my first small bag, I tend to go for bigger bags like large college/envelope, so we’ll see if I’ll get use to it - it’s so pretty


----------



## Designer_Dreams

micahanne said:


> Thank you for your reply! I actually just received my toy loulou. Got it from saks when they had that $300 off, I figure the BHW will not be included in YSL’s sale. Also, I read in here about their bad experience with saks online (not sure if that was you actually) but mine came with the box, dustbag and the bag was even wrapped in this soft wrapper and the straps was also still wrapped. So I got lucky I guess. This is my first small bag, I tend to go for bigger bags like large college/envelope, so we’ll see if I’ll get use to it - it’s so pretty
> View attachment 4438320


Congrats on your new bag Absolutely beautiful! 
and yes lol that was me that had the bad experience w/ Saks... but no box/dustbag isn't a dealbreaker when I was able to save $750


----------



## missling

I bought the last small Loulou at Barneys last week using my 15% off Influencer discount code. It was quickly sold out. Now, I see Barneys has the small Loulou back up on their site with a different style number. Does anyone know if they’ve changed the style? From the pictures and descriptions, it looks like the same exact bag. The description is even the same, but I’m wondering if they’ve made some changes to the bag. I want to exchange my bag for a new one due to the leather quality on the one I received. My bag also did not come w/ a dust bag, which was disappointing. Any intel would be appreciated.


----------



## aarynmcf

diva7633 said:


> Wow!! Would love to grab it on sale


Ysl has it 30% off w private sale code


----------



## diva7633

aarynmcf said:


> Ysl has it 30% off w private sale code


The black?


----------



## aarynmcf

diva7633 said:


> The black?


Only the black


----------



## Designer_Dreams

aarynmcf said:


> Ysl has it 30% off w private sale code


I haven’t gotten the code. Was it sent via email?


----------



## aarynmcf

Designer_Dreams said:


> I haven’t gotten the code. Was it sent via email?


I found it on the purse forum...


Designer_Dreams said:


> I haven’t gotten the code. Was it sent via email?


PRIVATEYSLSS19


----------



## tarheelap

aarynmcf said:


> Only the black



It's not working for me.


----------



## Jay 45

tarheelap said:


> It's not working for me.



Sent you a message - the code only works at check out on the YSL site for items listed on the private sale section.


----------



## tarheelap

Jay 45 said:


> Sent you a message - the code only works at check out on the YSL site for items listed on the private sale section.


Thank you so much!


----------



## aarynmcf

tarheelap said:


> It's not working for me.


Sorry it did for me


----------



## tarheelap

aarynmcf said:


> Sorry it did for me



I should have updated. I was looking at the wrong bag, so when I found the right one, it worked. It's hard to pass up such a great bag in black at a discount!


----------



## aarynmcf

tarheelap said:


> I should have updated. I was looking at the wrong bag, so when I found the right one, it worked. It's hard to pass up such a great bag in black at a discount!


Awesome!!


----------



## aarynmcf

aundria17 said:


> The black mini Lou Lou arrived.  Here is a picture with the strap it comes with and a black metal chain I had that I added. I also ordered a silver crossbody chain strap that hasn't arrived yet to use with this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724181
> View attachment 3724182
> View attachment 3724183
> View attachment 3724184


What is the width of the strap you chose?


----------



## diva7633

tarheelap said:


> I should have updated. I was looking at the wrong bag, so when I found the right one, it worked. It's hard to pass up such a great bag in black at a discount!



What bag does it work on?


----------



## tarheelap

diva7633 said:


> What bag does it work on?



Black top handle loulou


----------



## tarheelap

tarheelap said:


> Black top handle loulou


----------



## brooklyn13

A special link is needed to access private sale? Can’t find the bag. Thanks


----------



## tarheelap

brooklyn13 said:


> A special link is needed to access private sale? Can’t find the bag. Thanks



https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/women/sales

PRIVATEYSLSS19 at checkout will change to the sale price


----------



## brooklyn13

tarheelap said:


> https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/women/sales
> 
> PRIVATEYSLSS19 at checkout will change to the sale price



Thanks for the help.
Bought a toy LouLou in dark turquoise. Too many black bags looking forward to a fun bag for warmer weather.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

brooklyn13 said:


> Thanks for the help.
> Bought a toy LouLou in dark turquoise. Too many black bags looking forward to a fun bag for warmer weather.


Oooh, sounds pretty! Post picsyay


----------



## foxgal

brooklyn13 said:


> Thanks for the help.
> Bought a toy LouLou in dark turquoise. Too many black bags looking forward to a fun bag for warmer weather.



Bag twins! The black is classic, true, but I LOVE my dark turquoise. Such a gorgeous color and pops great against denims and neutrals!


----------



## brooklyn13

foxgal said:


> Bag twins! The black is classic, true, but I LOVE my dark turquoise. Such a gorgeous color and pops great against denims and neutrals!


Bag Twins Yay! I wear denim almost everyday. With warmer weather white and beige takes over mostly neutrals like you said. Figured this color will look amazing against whites. Usually purchase at the store so that I know exactly what I’m buying. First time ordering online and eagerly waiting for shipping notice. Patience is a virtue my husband whispered when he saw me looking at YSL account page yet again.


----------



## foxgal

brooklyn13 said:


> Bag Twins Yay! I wear denim almost everyday. With warmer weather white and beige takes over mostly neutrals like you said. Figured this color will look amazing against whites. Usually purchase at the store so that I know exactly what I’m buying. First time ordering online and eagerly waiting for shipping notice. Patience is a virtue my husband whispered when he saw me looking at YSL account page yet again.



Some white and denim inspo for you. Reveal when it arrives!


----------



## Aerdem

Bought this Saint Laurent Loulou toy in black calfskin matelassé leather/silver hardware as a birthday gift for my sister. I have to wait until August to present it to her- which is killing me!! Such a lovely little bag with a rather large capacity nonetheless. Just adorable. 

Taking her on a surprise safari as the second part of her gift. I’m not sure if it’s brilliant or completely mad to bring the bag along in that specific environment


----------



## Antigone

Aerdem said:


> Bought this Saint Laurent Loulou toy in black calfskin matelassé leather/silver hardware as a birthday gift for my sister. I have to wait until August to present it to her- which is killing me!! Such a lovely little bag with a rather large capacity nonetheless. Just adorable.
> 
> Taking her on a surprise safari as the second part of her gift. I’m not sure if it’s brilliant or completely mad to bring the bag along in that specific environment



Need another sister?


----------



## Aerdem

Antigone said:


> Need another sister?


Haha! We do tend to go all out for birthdays in my family... but she is going to owe me big time for this one


----------



## EmmaPeel




----------



## foxgal

EmmaPeel said:


>



This is a gorgeous color!


----------



## foxgal

Was looking at the YSL website and noticed these new Loulous - puffers! Has anyone seen them irl? These are the 3 medium colors offered, and a smaller version comes in black. Doesn’t look as “practical” as the regular Loulou for ease of access to the inside but the puffiness looks unbelievably lux!


----------



## EmmaPeel

foxgal said:


> This is a gorgeous color!


Thank you. 

It is such a beauty! Bought it for a wedding because I didn‘t have a matching bag for the dress I chose but it turned out to be so versatile even for casual outfits.

I would definitely buy it again.


----------



## crissy04

I bought my first Saint Laurent loulou toy bag last Sunday. I asked the SA in the boutique if i can get a new stock since the one i tried has some kind of marks on the leather. When i got home and look at the bag, that supposed to be new stock its not wrapped at all like brand new,and saw this marks on the left side of the bag, and one stitch looks like a hole.
Is it normal or am i just being picky. Thanks.


----------



## crissy04




----------



## thesinkingbelle

EmmaPeel said:


>


 This colour is fabulous. I bought the toy as well last week in this colour for a wedding but have returned it. It's just too damn tiny! Am going to invest in a small loulou instead I think. It was an absolute wrench to send it back...


----------



## brooklyn13

foxgal said:


> Some white and denim inspo for you. Reveal when it arrives!
> 
> View attachment 4446762



Love the color! Thinking of buying the legion red as well.


----------



## foxgal

brooklyn13 said:


> Love the color! Thinking of buying the legion red as well.



Gorgeous! The legion red is an awesome color too! Enjoy!


----------



## kprice1019

Just ordered 3 medium Lou lou’s I don’t have a store to see in person but couldn’t decide on color based online. First time ysl buyer too! Can’t wait to see them I’ve been eyeing them online forever. I ordered these three to decide on 1. Your input is appreciated!


----------



## aarynmcf

Aerdem said:


> Bought this Saint Laurent Loulou toy in black calfskin matelassé leather/silver hardware as a birthday gift for my sister. I have to wait until August to present it to her- which is killing me!! Such a lovely little bag with a rather large capacity nonetheless. Just adorable.
> 
> Taking her on a surprise safari as the second part of her gift. I’m not sure if it’s brilliant or completely mad to bring the bag along in that specific environment


I would be unhappy  with how that flap looks. Do you see how it waves? Maybe that’s just the picture, but most of them aren’t that bumpy. Can you do an exchange?


----------



## Miss World

foxgal said:


> Was looking at the YSL website and noticed these new Loulous - puffers! Has anyone seen them irl? These are the 3 medium colors offered, and a smaller version comes in black. Doesn’t look as “practical” as the regular Loulou for ease of access to the inside but the puffiness looks unbelievably lux!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4458642
> View attachment 4458643
> View attachment 4458644


Ohh this bag looks interesting. It’s got an effortless luxury to it. I agree the opening doesn’t look as practical as the original but still cool!


----------



## Aerdem

aarynmcf said:


> I would be unhappy  with how that flap looks. Do you see how it waves? Maybe that’s just the picture, but most of them aren’t that bumpy. Can you do an exchange?


I do see it in the photo- luckily I think it was just how the light was hitting it.


----------



## Sterntalerli

kprice1019 said:


> Just ordered 3 medium Lou lou’s I don’t have a store to see in person but couldn’t decide on color based online. First time ysl buyer too! Can’t wait to see them I’ve been eyeing them online forever. I ordered these three to decide on 1. Your input is appreciated!


The lighter grey is gorgeous. So unique, versatile and still neutral!!


----------



## foxgal

kprice1019 said:


> Just ordered 3 medium Lou lou’s I don’t have a store to see in person but couldn’t decide on color based online. First time ysl buyer too! Can’t wait to see them I’ve been eyeing them online forever. I ordered these three to decide on 1. Your input is appreciated!



I’ll be really interested to see them when you get them and hear your thoughts. I always figured I’d get the grey with SHW if I got a larger size because I’ve never been a fan of black, but the black does look so perfect with the Loulou style. And then when I see the new smog blue-grey with gold hardware, my heart just stops! Such a gorgeous looking combo!


----------



## kprice1019

foxgal said:


> I’ll be really interested to see them when you get them and hear your thoughts. I always figured I’d get the grey with SHW if I got a larger size because I’ve never been a fan of black, but the black does look so perfect with the Loulou style. And then when I see the new smog blue-grey with gold hardware, my heart just stops! Such a gorgeous looking combo!


I’ll share when they come!! Yes the new smog I’m not usually a big ghw fan but.... it sure looks gorgeous


----------



## Miss World

foxgal said:


> Was looking at the YSL website and noticed these new Loulous - puffers! Has anyone seen them irl? These are the 3 medium colors offered, and a smaller version comes in black. Doesn’t look as “practical” as the regular Loulou for ease of access to the inside but the puffiness looks unbelievably lux!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4458642
> View attachment 4458643
> View attachment 4458644


This new LouLou Puffer Bag is featured in the new Saint Laurent campaign featuring model Anja Rubik.


----------



## foxgal

Miss World said:


> This new LouLou Puffer Bag is featured in the new Saint Laurent campaign featuring model Anja Rubik.



Love it!


----------



## Jay 45

kprice1019 said:


> Just ordered 3 medium Lou lou’s I don’t have a store to see in person but couldn’t decide on color based online. First time ysl buyer too! Can’t wait to see them I’ve been eyeing them online forever. I ordered these three to decide on 1. Your input is appreciated!


Ooooh the last one is gorgeous!


----------



## aarynmcf

foxgal said:


> I’ll be really interested to see them when you get them and hear your thoughts. I always figured I’d get the grey with SHW if I got a larger size because I’ve never been a fan of black, but the black does look so perfect with the Loulou style. And then when I see the new smog blue-grey with gold hardware, my heart just stops! Such a gorgeous looking combo!


I love the smog too - I’m torn on what color to get for the Lou camera - black w gold or silver or the smog.


----------



## kprice1019

So here’s the new smog color.. I’m not sure about it.. I was hoping it was more of a dark grey tone but seems more blue. Thoughts? The other grey hasn’t come yet. Here’s a pic of it near my lv bag... which I think they’re to close in color for my liking


----------



## kprice1019

Here it is in a different color setting


----------



## aarynmcf

kprice1019 said:


> Here it is in a different color setting


I think I like it...


----------



## kprice1019

And the black with shw


----------



## Miss World

kprice1019 said:


> So here’s the new smog color.. I’m not sure about it.. I was hoping it was more of a dark grey tone but seems more blue. Thoughts? The other grey hasn’t come yet. Here’s a pic of it near my lv baby bag... which I think they’re to close in color for my liking





kprice1019 said:


> Here it is in a different color setting


I personally love this smog colour. It is a dark grey with blue undertones. I think it looks so striking against the gold hardware. You sound like you don’t really like it, so definitely return.


----------



## kprice1019

Miss World said:


> I personally love this smog colour. It is a dark grey with blue undertones. I think it looks so striking against the gold hardware. You sound like you don’t really like it, so definitely return.


I may try it on with different outfits and see it is a pretty color but I’m also curious to see the other grey color coming.


----------



## aarynmcf

Miss World said:


> I personally love this smog colour. It is a dark grey with blue undertones. I think it looks so striking against the gold hardware. You sound like you don’t really like it, so definitely return.


I really like it, but since I can only get one I think im gonna do the Lou camera in black w silver hardware.   I have so many bags w gold hardware so I’m really trying to branch out.   I love wearing gold, silver and rose gold jewelry, and like having bags that coordinate when possible.  I wish the would start doing bags w rose gold hardware!  Thanks for the comparisons!


----------



## aarynmcf

kprice1019 said:


> I may try it on with different outfits and see it is a pretty color but I’m also curious to see the other grey color coming.


Yes!  I want to see it w diff outfits!


----------



## kprice1019

aarynmcf said:


> Yes!  I want to see it w diff outfits!


I do think smog may now be the winner I’m a jeans and t girl but it also looked good with this dress I’m wearing to a baby shower this weekend.. so seems to work with “summer” clothes as well


----------



## aarynmcf

The smog def looks better w that dress than the black/silver would - now I’m so confused again!!!


----------



## aarynmcf

kprice1019 said:


> I do think smog may now be the winner I’m a jeans and t girl but it also looked good with this dress I’m wearing to a baby shower this weekend.. so seems to work with “summer” clothes as well


I think I prob would still prefer the other grey - but that’s not an option w the Lou camera


----------



## kprice1019

aarynmcf said:


> I think I prob would still prefer the other grey - but that’s not an option w the Lou camera


I was sending these to one of my friends as well and she preferred the smog as she said it’s more of a color that can be worn all year where black can look harsh. Which is why I think I’m leaning towards smog. But go with what you love and need!


----------



## aarynmcf

I thought u ordered a grey and silver too?


kprice1019 said:


> I was sending these to one of my friends as well and she preferred the smog as she said it’s more of a color that can be worn all year where black can look harsh. Which is why I think I’m leaning towards smog. But go with what you love and need!


hougg


----------



## kprice1019

aarynmcf said:


> I thought u ordered a grey and silver too?
> 
> hougg


I did, it didn’t come yet. I’m going to return the black tomorrow hold on to smog and make a final decision Tuesday when the light grey is supposed to come


----------



## Miss World

kprice1019 said:


> I do think smog may now be the winner I’m a jeans and t girl but it also looked good with this dress I’m wearing to a baby shower this weekend.. so seems to work with “summer” clothes as well


I really do think the Smog Grey is a beautiful colour. I think the other colours Fog & Storm are a lot lighter greys, they are beautiful but might be suspectible to colour transfer more than the Smog would. Smog Grey is amazing because it transitions colour in the light. At night or in low light areas it can look very dark, almost black. I agree, i have a lot of black bags which sometimes i find to harsh to use in Spring or Summer. I think Smog is absolutely amazing for all year round. I really love the aged gold hardware too.


----------



## foxgal

kprice1019 said:


> Here it is in a different color setting



Swoon! It’s so unique and classy. And does look great in your modelling shots! 

Wish I could get another one


----------



## foxgal

Miss World said:


> I really do think the Smog Grey is a beautiful colour. I think the other colours Fog & Storm are a lot lighter greys, they are beautiful but might be suspectible to colour transfer more than the Smog would. Smog Grey is amazing because it transitions colour in the light. At night or in low light areas it can look very dark, almost black. I agree, i have a lot of black bags which sometimes i find to harsh to use in Spring or Summer. I think Smog is absolutely amazing for all year round. I really love the aged gold hardware too.



Great points and well said!


----------



## Anasta_sia_j

My first YSL bag ! Was looking for it for long time and was so happy to find it on sale  and my cat promises to guard it from scratches and damages


----------



## Miss World

Anasta_sia_j said:


> My first YSL bag ! Was looking for it for long time and was so happy to find it on sale  and my cat promises to guard it from scratches and damages
> View attachment 4480217
> View attachment 4480218


Omg is beautiful!! Love the colour. Yes keep it away from your cat, the scratches are a nightmare.


----------



## Nullexception

Decided to treat myself with a birthday present while on vacation - a Lou Lou Toy bag in vintage white. My first bag in a lighter color, so it will be my official summer bag


----------



## Shar Iceson

I’m so glad I found this thread. I think they all are gorgeous! There’s not many videos on the Lou Lou so this thread has been very helpful as I’m going to order one this morning since Nieman Marcus has a gift card event. I think I’m going with black with gold hardware in medium.


----------



## Shar Iceson

imunlisted said:


> Hello! Been a while since I posted but I've wanted this bag for forever and finally pulled the trigger a few weeks ago. So happy with it! I loved the classic look but was concerned about the wear and "potential flattening" (i.e. vintage Chanel quilted bags I see that yes, are super soft but also super flat). Randomly, I came across the Loulou backpack in medium a while ago that was about 40% off and I since I didn't have/needed a backpack bag, I went ahead and bought it. I do event production and after using it backstage while working/taking photos (...and on dog walks/dog outings with friends to restaurants/dog parks/dog rescue events) I was really impressed. I DO take care of my bags but I'm not insanely militant - I wipe them down with a barely damp cloth (I don't have any suede bags so pebbled/treated leather only) then re-stuff them with paper/bubble wrap and its detachable strap if it has one before putting it back in the dust bag after I'm done/switching out. The basics, right?  The Loulou series leather is very durable - my backpack looked new after weeks of constant use - still looks new now. It's what made me decide to get this Loulou bag. I will say that because of the more horizontal shape of this bag, I noticed the soft leather at the front corners lightly crease (I do NOT over stuff my bags and I'm very organized; everything has a catchall and nothing wierd shaped); I found laying my bag flat on it's back (make sure chain straps are not underneath) before bed made the corners/any creases disappear in the morning. Just letting the bag rest/iron itself out, I guess.  I have heard some say the leather is similar to the Chanel flaps but I disagree - the Loulou matelassé leather is much more durable. I'd say it's more squishy than soft; definitely more water, scratch and crease resistant than Chanel lambskin.
> 
> This bag and my small Givenchy Nightingale (my first love, finally bought after 5 years in 2017!) are the only two bags I lusted after for years and paid full price for from the boutiques and DID NOT REGRET IT. Glad to finally join the club!
> 
> View attachment 4430798


OMG! She’s beautiful! I’m ordering this morning while there is a gift card event at NM.


----------



## j_87

Nullexception said:


> Decided to treat myself with a birthday present while on vacation - a Lou Lou Toy bag in vintage white. My first bag in a lighter color, so it will be my official summer bag


 Beautiful!! ♥️♥️


----------



## Zandkoekje

To the ladies who have been owning the lou lou in a light color for a while, how’s the color transfer?

I’m considering the small lou lou in the beige with gold hardware but I’m worried about the color and honestly also about the wear and tear, especially the corners.

 I considered the college too but at the store I saw one that was already crumpled up so bad. I’m hoping the lou lou will keep it’s structure better.

I don’t wear jeans but I do mainly wear black.

TIA


----------



## aarynmcf

Zandkoekje said:


> To the ladies who have been owning the lou lou in a light color for a while, how’s the color transfer?
> 
> I’m considering the small lou lou in the beige with gold hardware but I’m worried about the color and honestly also about the wear and tear, especially the corners.
> 
> I considered the college too but at the store I saw one that was already crumpled up so bad. I’m hoping the lou lou will keep it’s structure better.
> 
> I don’t wear jeans but I do mainly wear black.
> 
> TIA


I have the toy loulou in light natural.  I sprayed it w appleguard.  I’ve worn in for a few weeks w no issue until the other day I got a tiny bit of denim transfer on one corner.  It wiped right off w a baby wipe and then I sprayed that spot again w appleguard.


----------



## Cherrypinklv

Would anyone be interested in purchasing my Loulou in medium black with gold hardware? Bought it a few months ago and didn't expect it to be so massive, especially on me (I'm 5'1). It's practically brand new, only used once. I live in Montreal, Canada.


----------



## foxgal

Since we don’t have an “in action” thread....  Heading to my 30th high school reunion with my trusty toy Loulou. Think the dark turquoise looks great against yellow!


----------



## aleung427

aundria17 said:


> The black mini Lou Lou arrived.  Here is a picture with the strap it comes with and a black metal chain I had that I added. I also ordered a silver crossbody chain strap that hasn't arrived yet to use with this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724181
> View attachment 3724182
> View attachment 3724183
> View attachment 3724184



I saw your post and was wondering, do you remember what was the width of the chain that you purchased from mautto? I am not sure if I should go with 1/4 or 3/8.

*If anyone else has attached a chain to their Toy Lou Lou, what width did you guys go with for the chain? Pictures will be helpful, THANK YOU!*


----------



## millamagia

Hi, I'm thinking of buying my first Saint Laurent bag loulou in medium size. Don't know which color to get or which hardware? I'm warm toned and blonde hair color if that counts. At the moment I don't have a black bag. But I don't wear that much black anyway. I'm thinking navy, grey or the beige.


----------



## foxgal

aleung427 said:


> I saw your post and was wondering, do you remember what was the width of the chain that you purchased from mautto? I am not sure if I should go with 1/4 or 3/8.
> 
> *If anyone else has attached a chain to their Toy Lou Lou, what width did you guys go with for the chain? Pictures will be helpful, THANK YOU!*



Hi there! I have the 1/4” braided strap I use for fancier going out occasions. It’s a bit thinner than the leather strap that comes with the Toy, but it’s pretty heavy. I think the 3/16” would be good in the braided. But depends on the style of chain you like.


----------



## Topuvline

My New Toy ❤️


----------



## FermiParadox

Has anyone purchased or seen, in person, the Loulou Puffer bag? I’ve just fallen in love with it and can’t decide between small and medium. I’m a small person so I feel like the small would be better, but I also think the more puff the merrier for this bag.


----------



## Miss World

FermiParadox said:


> Has anyone purchased or seen, in person, the Loulou Puffer bag? I’ve just fallen in love with it and can’t decide between small and medium. I’m a small person so I feel like the small would be better, but I also think the more puff the merrier for this bag.


Hi, i have not purchased the bag. It is a very new style so i don't think many people would own it yet. It depends what you intend to use it for. The Small would be great if you want to mainly carry it crossbody with your essentials. I think it's a nice size.

But if you wanted to carry more things say during the day or for work, the Medium would be better. 

I have seen these bags in store and they are very cool effortless looking bags. Really edgy, rocker and very YSL.


----------



## FermiParadox

Miss World said:


> Hi, i have not purchased the bag. It is a very new style so i don't think many people would own it yet. It depends what you intend to use it for. The Small would be great if you want to mainly carry it crossbody with your essentials. I think it's a nice size.
> 
> But if you wanted to carry more things say during the day or for work, the Medium would be better.
> 
> I have seen these bags in store and they are very cool effortless looking bags. Really edgy, rocker and very YSL.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate your reply. I’m going to go with the small, and just hope I’m cool enough to do the bag justice (spoiler: I’m not cool at all, ha!).


----------



## chocolateolive

Haven’t been so enamored with a purse in a long time! This really is a perfect purse.

The only thing I haven’t gotten down yet is how to close the magnet quickly when worn, it takes a little finagling to hear the snap.


----------



## Antigone

For long-time owners: any wear and tear/scuffs in the bottom corners?


----------



## foxgal

FermiParadox said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate your reply. I’m going to go with the small, and just hope I’m cool enough to do the bag justice (spoiler: I’m not cool at all, ha!).


 
Please share pics when you get it! I’m especially curious how the interior is laid out...if it has compartments like the regular or is just open. So beautiful!


----------



## foxgal

chocolateolive said:


> Haven’t been so enamored with a purse in a long time! This really is a perfect purse.
> 
> The only thing I haven’t gotten down yet is how to close the magnet quickly when worn, it takes a little finagling to hear the snap.



Absolutely stunning! Looks great on you! And the snap will become intuitive very quickly!


----------



## foxgal

Antigone said:


> For long-time owners: any wear and tear/scuffs in the bottom corners?



Not sure if you’d consider three months “long-term”, but the toy has been my daily bag and I don’t baby it. I just don’t put it on the ground, but it’s been on restaurant tables and seats and stored in a fabric-lined box. I’ve just started to see tiny signs of wear on the corners. This corner is the worst. It’s really hard to see against the shine of the leather so I put an outline around where the leather is actually worn. 




This is a massive closeup. The patch is really only about a millimeter long and completely unnoticeable during regular use. Considering how this bag is constructed and what I’d read about corner wear before purchasing, I’m pleasantly surprised with how well the leather is holding up. I was prepared for more wear and found some shoe polish in a matching color I’ll use when the wear becomes noticeable.

I know some FREAK out when any luxury bag has an imperfection, but with this kind of leather and corner construction, it’s inevitable at some point. Fortunately, this kind of wear, with the outer layer of the leather getting sloughed off, is fairly easily fixable.


----------



## Miss World

Miss World said:


> Hi, i have not purchased the bag. It is a very new style so i don't think many people would own it yet. It depends what you intend to use it for. The Small would be great if you want to mainly carry it crossbody with your essentials. I think it's a nice size.
> 
> But if you wanted to carry more things say during the day or for work, the Medium would be better.
> 
> I have seen these bags in store and they are very cool effortless looking bags. Really edgy, rocker and very YSL.


A photo of the YSL LouLou Puffer bag. Photo credit: Cult Status Instagram page.


----------



## anmldr1

FermiParadox said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate your reply. I’m going to go with the small, and just hope I’m cool enough to do the bag justice (spoiler: I’m not cool at all, ha!).


I just purchased the small puffer bag. It’s so soft!!  I got the small, which is plenty big for essentials. Just wondering if this can be used all year? The puffiness says winter to me?


----------



## foxgal

anmldr1 said:


> I just purchased the small puffer bag. It’s so soft!!  I got the small, which is plenty big for essentials. Just wondering if this can be used all year? The puffiness says winter to me?



 Modeling pics please!


----------



## Miss World

FermiParadox said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate your reply. I’m going to go with the small, and just hope I’m cool enough to do the bag justice (spoiler: I’m not cool at all, ha!).


Small would be a great size for all the essentials and is a good size for day or night. 
Here is a photo of the Saint Laurent YSL LouLou Puffer Bag in size Small.


----------



## Miss World

YSL LouLou Puffer bag in Blanc Vintage (off white).


----------



## Miss World

More photos of the LouLou Puffer bag in colours Blanc Vintage (off white) and black.


----------



## l.ch.

Miss World said:


> More photos of the LouLou Puffer bag in colours Blanc Vintage (off white) and black.


Thank you so much for the pictures! I’m seriously considering the white one - or maybe the concrete color? Not sure if I should go for the medium or the small...


----------



## Miss World

l.ch. said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures! I’m seriously considering the white one - or maybe the concrete color? Not sure if I should go for the medium or the small...


I think the concrete grey colour is really amazing. They also have other neutrals including dark green and navy blue which would also be good alternatives to black.

I tried on the Small the other day and it’s a nice size mainly for essentials. But medium would be better if you want to use it for day, work or carry a bit more than just essentials. Medium can also be used out at night for dinner because it’s not too big.


----------



## Rashmi

Taking these beauties to Amsterdam!  Loving my Loulou in dark smog


----------



## RAEDAY

Rashmi said:


> Taking these beauties to Amsterdam!  Loving my Loulou in dark smog


Gorgeous!!  The Dark Smog color is absolutely stunning, especially with that antique gold hardware.  I just purchased the very same Loulou earlier today and cannot WAIT to receive it!!  Glad you're enjoying it and wear in good health!


----------



## nainap

My new toy loulou in white!


----------



## chocolateolive

Black loulou with bronze/gold hardware

Anyone got a turquoise colored toy loulou? How do you like it?


----------



## Miss World

More of photos of the Saint Laurent YSL LouLou Puffer bag. The more I see it the more I like it. Soft, pillowy goodness


----------



## moszy

Hi everybody, I bought my first YSL bag, toy loulou in dusty grey. I received it on Friday and it came with creases in the front and back. I’m in 2 minds about whether or not I should return it because I love the colour, and it was the last bag! Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## chocolateolive

moszy said:


> Hi everybody, I bought my first YSL bag, toy loulou in dusty grey. I received it on Friday and it came with creases in the front and back. I’m in 2 minds about whether or not I should return it because I love the colour, and it was the last bag! Any advice would be much appreciated



It really depends on how much it bothers you.

My toy loulou has a couple of creases as well but because of the black color, it’s hard to see them and I don’t mind them because they’re not deep.


----------



## moszy

chocolateolive said:


> It really depends on how much it bothers you.
> 
> My toy loulou has a couple of creases as well but because of the black color, it’s hard to see them and I don’t mind them because they’re not deep.


Thanks ! The bag looks amazing even with the creases. I just think about the money I’ve spent and you would hope you would get something perfect! ‍♀️


----------



## ILP

So disappointing!  That’s a lot of creases for a brand new bag.  For the price, it should be perfect and I would say this even if it were a $500 bag.  I have had my Lou Lou for a year and carried it on and off. It only has creasing on the sides towards the top and they are hidden by the flap. Top, front and back are near perfect.  Since a perfect gray bag is not an option, only you can decide what makes you the least unhappy.  Can you attach a picture of the bag without the creases circled?  Maybe they were only so noticeable because you pointed them out.


----------



## moszy

ILP said:


> So disappointing!  That’s a lot of creases for a brand new bag.  For the price, it should be perfect and I would say this even if it were a $500 bag.  I have had my Lou Lou for a year and carried it on and off. It only has creasing on the sides towards the top and they are hidden by the flap. Top, front and back are near perfect.  Since a perfect gray bag is not an option, only you can decide what makes you the least unhappy.  Can you attach a picture of the bag without the creases circled?  Maybe they were only so noticeable because you pointed them out.


Thanks and sure. I’ve attached more photos. It looks like it’s been handled a lot haha. Tbh I was expecting the leather to be super smooth so my heart sank when i saw it had so many creases. And I’ve been on the internet researching creases on loulou bags haha. I think deep down I know I should get a refund!


----------



## ILP

Unfortunately, I think it looks like a pre-owned bag. I agree that it must have been handled quite a bit.  Maybe it was the floor sample.  There is a new smoky gray by YSL with gold hardware. If you haven’t seen it yet, it’s quite beautiful.


----------



## foxgal

chocolateolive said:


> Black loulou with bronze/gold hardware
> 
> Anyone got a turquoise colored toy loulou? How do you like it?



I have the dark turquoise! I’ve posted many shots on this thread.. if you search “turquoise” you’ll find them. I LOVE it! I wear lots of olive and denim, and it looks so beautiful with those colors. And it’s a nice pop against other colors. 

I had considered a more neutral color, like the earth, but am so glad I chose the turquoise. My wardrobe is so neutral and it’s nice to have the Loulou stand out a bit. And it’s totally an all-season color.


----------



## RAEDAY

moszy said:


> Hi everybody, I bought my first YSL bag, toy loulou in dusty grey. I received it on Friday and it came with creases in the front and back. I’m in 2 minds about whether or not I should return it because I love the colour, and it was the last bag! Any advice would be much appreciated


I'm so sorry this happened, especially with your first Saint Laurent bag!  The color is gorgeous, but the creases seem to bother you a lot and understandably so--they would bother me as well.  If you think the creases will compromise your overall happiness with the bag, then I would return.


----------



## Wildstrawberrys

Apologies in advance if someone answered this already (brand new here), but would the ladies here consider the Lou Lou a care-free bag in terms of the leather quality? I'm looking for one that I don't need to baby or worry about scratching (beyond the normal wear and tear). I was leaning towards the Niki bc of the textured leather, but some YouTube reviewers have mentioned the Lou Lou bag leather being durable even though it's smooth calfskin. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## maykale999

I am debating between 2 bags from YSL. Help me out


I am considering the YSL Lou Lou Bag small and Medium college (both in black with silver hardware)


I want the small size bag, like slightly bigger then Gucci soho disco, but smaller then Louis Vuitton speedy 25.


I like the Lou Lou. Love the double shoulder strap and cross body option. What holds me back is - is the Lou Lou TOO fluffy that it will stick out? 


I have seen the college and that is flatter, so I’m thinking it will stay close to your body. But I think you can’t wear it crossbody, right? 

I love the flat wider chain of the medium college. Is the Lou Lou easy to wear and it stays out on your shoulder? 

Which one would you get and why? Sizes are Lou Lou small vs medium college


----------



## HavPlenty

My new LouLou


----------



## ILP

moszy said:


> Thanks and sure. I’ve attached more photos. It looks like it’s been handled a lot haha. Tbh I was expecting the leather to be super smooth so my heart sank when i saw it had so many creases. And I’ve been on the internet researching creases on loulou bags haha. I think deep down I know I should get a refund!


What did you decide to do?


----------



## foxgal

Wildstrawberrys said:


> Apologies in advance if someone answered this already (brand new here), but would the ladies here consider the Lou Lou a care-free bag in terms of the leather quality? I'm looking for one that I don't need to baby or worry about scratching (beyond the normal wear and tear). I was leaning towards the Niki bc of the textured leather, but some YouTube reviewers have mentioned the Lou Lou bag leather being durable even though it's smooth calfskin.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I have been very happy with the durability of the leather on my toy Loulou. It’s been my daily bag for 4 months now and I don’t baby it other than making sure I don’t put it on a floor! I also haven’t used any conditioners or protectants on it, and it’s been out in sunshine and rain...not a problem! The only concern with the Loulou’s design is the folded bottom corners which are prone to wear. On page 48 I posted a pic of one of the corners...they’ve just started to show a teeny bit of wear...but it’s not even noticeable.


----------



## chocolateolive

maykale999 said:


> I am debating between 2 bags from YSL. Help me out
> 
> 
> I am considering the YSL Lou Lou Bag small and Medium college (both in black with silver hardware)
> 
> 
> I want the small size bag, like slightly bigger then Gucci soho disco, but smaller then Louis Vuitton speedy 25.
> 
> 
> I like the Lou Lou. Love the double shoulder strap and cross body option. What holds me back is - is the Lou Lou TOO fluffy that it will stick out?
> 
> 
> I have seen the college and that is flatter, so I’m thinking it will stay close to your body. But I think you can’t wear it crossbody, right?
> 
> I love the flat wider chain of the medium college. Is the Lou Lou easy to wear and it stays out on your shoulder?
> 
> Which one would you get and why? Sizes are Lou Lou small vs medium college



I’ve had both and I much prefer the loulou over the college. 

I sold the college because size-wise it is tight and barely fits anything. Another huge downside is that the college can barely stand on its own. Because the bottom is so thin, it will flop over when you set it down which got really annoying really fast. 

The small loulou is such a great size for everyday and it is really does not feel puffy at all when worn. The leather is super durable and does not scratch easily. I have both a toy and small size and am looking to get a lou belt bag next.


----------



## Svrvh

Miss World said:


> Small would be a great size for all the essentials and is a good size for day or night.
> Here is a photo of the Saint Laurent YSL LouLou Puffer Bag in size Small.



So nice!!!


----------



## Svrvh

kprice1019 said:


> Here it is in a different color setting



Has that vintage vibe. Is this the medium?


----------



## chocolateolive

Midnight blue lou belt bag, so tiny, so cute!

Just fits my phone, chanel zip coin purse, keys, lip balm, and stevia packets.


----------



## kprice1019

Svrvh said:


> Has that vintage vibe. Is this the medium?


Yes


----------



## Speedyqueen73

Miss World said:


> More of photos of the Saint Laurent YSL LouLou Puffer bag. The more I see it the more I like it. Soft, pillowy goodness


Ooohhh I have just started looking to get one of these- I LOVE THEM!! Are these the small sized ones in the pic?? They look so squishy


----------



## raery

I'm trying to decide between the small and medium in the black leather/black hardware combo.  Does anyone have any pictures for size reference?  I looked at both last April in the store, but ended up purchasing the large college instead.  Now I can't remember how they fit, and I don't have a store within 2+ hours.  I do have the toy size in hot pink  I'm leaning towards bigger, if it's not too overpowering.


----------



## Speedyqueen73

Miss World said:


> Small would be a great size for all the essentials and is a good size for day or night.
> Here is a photo of the Saint Laurent YSL LouLou Puffer Bag in size Small.



Thanks for posting this! So helpful! I’m just ordering a small size now eeeek


----------



## Miss World

Speedyqueen73 said:


> Thanks for posting this! So helpful! I’m just ordering a small size now eeeek


No problem! Ohhh congratulations! What color are you planning on buying? It’s definitely a very cool bag, I feel like it’s a LouLou bag with a Niki bag vibe.


----------



## Speedyqueen73

Miss World said:


> No problem! Ohhh congratulations! What color are you planning on buying? It’s definitely a very cool bag, I feel like it’s a LouLou bag with a Niki bag vibe.



I need a black bag for day/ eve so although I love the vintage white I’ve ordered black w silver hardware. Excited, Your pics make it look v Rock  n roll/ Kate Moss vibe which I love. PS my Theresa has a 10% off on these bags and others right now if anyone else looking,


----------



## chocolateolive

raery said:


> I'm trying to decide between the small and medium in the black leather/black hardware combo.  Does anyone have any pictures for size reference?  I looked at both last April in the store, but ended up purchasing the large college instead.  Now I can't remember how they fit, and I don't have a store within 2+ hours.  I do have the toy size in hot pink  I'm leaning towards bigger, if it's not too overpowering.



Would love to see a pic of your hot pink toy loulou! 

The small is a really good everyday bag if you don’t carry a whole lot of stuff, and it still fits a good amount of essentials. 

I’m 5’4 and the medium to me is a really big bag but I’m also not a big bag person in general, so others might not find it too big.


----------



## raery

chocolateolive said:


> Would love to see a pic of your hot pink toy loulou!
> 
> The small is a really good everyday bag if you don’t carry a whole lot of stuff, and it still fits a good amount of essentials.
> 
> I’m 5’4 and the medium to me is a really big bag but I’m also not a big bag person in general, so others might not find it too big.


I’m sorry the lighting isn’t great.  I love this little bag. I tend to be more of a smaller bag person, so I might go with the small. I’m 5’2 also, so I was thinking I remembered the medium Loulou looked a little large on me. I considered the medium envelope, but I’ve read that the corner wear is worse than on the Loulou.


----------



## chocolateolive

raery said:


> I’m sorry the lighting isn’t great.  I love this little bag. I tend to be more of a smaller bag person, so I might go with the small. I’m 5’2 also, so I was thinking I remembered the medium Loulou looked a little large on me. I considered the medium envelope, but I’ve read that the corner wear is worse than on the Loulou.



I am eyeing this exact color on tradesy! 

The small should be perfect if you usually carry around the toy but sometimes need a bit more space.


----------



## arcana

Purchased this from Saks; not exactly a horrible experience like some other stories but I did not get a box and was hoping I would. I didn't get a chance to check it out in store and was afraid it would be too puffy or too big, it's neither. The medium really is a great size for a work bag however I'm downsizing from a large le pliage... the loulou sure is heavy lol. How do you ladies (and gents) pack light?? Teach me! I hope the hardware lasts because I love how understated it is and would hate to see scratches showing early.


----------



## jay_que_lyn

*SMALL YSL LOULOU HELP!!*
Sorry, this is my first post, and I tried searching a thread on this but I'm lost in this site LOL

I just got my first YSL bag, after MONTHS of research for a new bag. *Cooling off my excitement is the ability to close the damn thing!! Is anyone having this issue?* Its definitely NOT overstuffed. I need to use both hands and use effort to properly close it. the magnet helps if flop down a bit, but i basically have to pinch the top sides of bag with both hands to get the flap over and close properly.

Things in the bag: LV bifold wallet (freakin best thing if you want a cardholder but not show the cards), 4 keys (one fatty car key),slim sun glass case, mini pouch w/ makeup.

I've seen youtubers stuff the bag w/ all kinds of SLGs and mine doesn't come close but I'm considering returning it sadly.* I don't know if mine is defective or they're just all like that???* When i was debating the Gucci Soho Disco or the YSL toy loulou or camera; bags about $700+ less than this bag it's hurting that this is happening. 
TIA ladies!!!!


----------



## Miss World

arcana said:


> Purchased this from Saks; not exactly a horrible experience like some other stories but I did not get a box and was hoping I would. I didn't get a chance to check it out in store and was afraid it would be too puffy or too big, it's neither. The medium really is a great size for a work bag however I'm downsizing from a large le pliage... the loulou sure is heavy lol. How do you ladies (and gents) pack light?? Teach me! I hope the hardware lasts because I love how understated it is and would hate to see scratches showing early.


What a luxurious upgrade from the Le Pliage. All black is so gorgeous!


----------



## Miss World

Actress Amber Heard with her Saint Laurent YSL LouLou Bag in Black with Black Hardware.


----------



## foxgal

jay_que_lyn said:


> *SMALL YSL LOULOU HELP!!*
> Sorry, this is my first post, and I tried searching a thread on this but I'm lost in this site LOL
> 
> I just got my first YSL bag, after MONTHS of research for a new bag. *Cooling off my excitement is the ability to close the damn thing!! Is anyone having this issue?* Its definitely NOT overstuffed. I need to use both hands and use effort to properly close it. the magnet helps if flop down a bit, but i basically have to pinch the top sides of bag with both hands to get the flap over and close properly.
> 
> Things in the bag: LV bifold wallet (freakin best thing if you want a cardholder but not show the cards), 4 keys (one fatty car key),slim sun glass case, mini pouch w/ makeup.
> 
> I've seen youtubers stuff the bag w/ all kinds of SLGs and mine doesn't come close but I'm considering returning it sadly.* I don't know if mine is defective or they're just all like that???* When i was debating the Gucci Soho Disco or the YSL toy loulou or camera; bags about $700+ less than this bag it's hurting that this is happening.
> TIA ladies!!!!



This does sound off, like maybe the magnets are misaligned. It shouldn’t be THAT hard to close. I have a toy but it’s my understanding the magnet clasps are the same on all sizes of the Loulou. It did take a bit of fiddling at the beginning to get used to lining up the magnet and the little lip on the clasp to ensure it’s properly closed, but nothing like what you’re describing. Now it’s super easy to shut. 

I'd say take it back, but don’t give up on the Loulou! Play with another one in store and see if it’s easier, and return yours for one that works properly.


----------



## foxgal

To all the Loulou lovers out there: I’m curious what your thoughts are on the Loulou’s staying power? The style is very classic chain flap so I don’t see that dating quickly. But I’m also not familiar with YSL and how often they introduce and retire styles. Do you guess Loulou will still look current, say, in 3-5 years?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

arcana said:


> Purchased this from Saks; not exactly a horrible experience like some other stories but I did not get a box and was hoping I would. I didn't get a chance to check it out in store and was afraid it would be too puffy or too big, it's neither. The medium really is a great size for a work bag however I'm downsizing from a large le pliage... the loulou sure is heavy lol. How do you ladies (and gents) pack light?? Teach me! I hope the hardware lasts because I love how understated it is and would hate to see scratches showing early.


I'm loving this black on black! I have this bag, but with ghw... It can get a tad heavy throughout the day... I try to carry as little as possible & have found that when I double up the straps (as opposed to one long, single strap) it's not quite as heavy. Congrats!


----------



## kprice1019

arcana said:


> Purchased this from Saks; not exactly a horrible experience like some other stories but I did not get a box and was hoping I would. I didn't get a chance to check it out in store and was afraid it would be too puffy or too big, it's neither. The medium really is a great size for a work bag however I'm downsizing from a large le pliage... the loulou sure is heavy lol. How do you ladies (and gents) pack light?? Teach me! I hope the hardware lasts because I love how understated it is and would hate to see scratches showing early.


Love this black on black!! Is the black on black newer?


----------



## ashlie

kprice1019 said:


> Love this black on black!! Is the black on black newer?



It is not. I’ve had mine for about a year and I love it!!


----------



## kprice1019

ashlie said:


> It is not. I’ve had mine for about a year and I love it!!


My birthday is coming next month this May be at the top of the list!! Can you share a picture of it if you have the chance?


----------



## ashlie

kprice1019 said:


> My birthday is coming next month this May be at the top of the list!! Can you share a picture of it if you have the chance?



Absolutely! I posted it here in the thread when I first got it. The black has chipped off and YSL confirmed it will continue to do so. Just food for thought before you purchase.


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Joining the club with my toy Loulou in rouge legion.. love the color and the bag


----------



## ashlie

Here you go!


kprice1019 said:


> My birthday is coming next month this May be at the top of the list!! Can you share a picture of it if you have the chance?


----------



## kprice1019

ashlie said:


> Here you go!


Love it! Thank you


----------



## kprice1019

ashlie said:


> Here you go!


Dh let me get an early bday present!


----------



## HavPlenty

kprice1019 said:


> Dh let me get an early bday present!


Stunning! I haven't worn my LouLou yet. 
I haven't quite figured out what to do with it yet. Seems to nice for an everyday bag.


----------



## kprice1019

HavPlenty said:


> Stunning! I haven't worn my LouLou yet.
> I haven't quite figured out what to do with it yet. Seems to nice for an everyday bag.


I thought the same and actually bought it in the smog color but returned for that exact reason. But then I didn’t see it in the black on black and loved it. I think the black on black can definitely be dressed up or Down


----------



## HavPlenty

kprice1019 said:


> I thought the same and actually bought it in the smog color but returned for that exact reason. But then I didn’t see it in the black on black and loved it. I think the black on black can definitely be dressed up or Down


Yeah mines is silver and black. Don't get me wrong, I love it.  But it looks like the black on black is more versatile.  It looks really cute with your jeans and tank top. Have you used it much?


----------



## ashlie

kprice1019 said:


> Dh let me get an early bday present!



This is amazing!! Enjoy


----------



## sparklywacky

How’s the black hardware holding up for the black on black LouLou owners? Are the chains and logo chipping? I want a black on black puffer LouLou but I’m worried that the hardware will chip a lot.


----------



## kprice1019

HavPlenty said:


> Yeah mines is silver and black. Don't get me wrong, I love it.  But it looks like the black on black is more versatile.  It looks really cute with your jeans and tank top. Have you used it much?


I just got it yesterday.


----------



## Miss World

kprice1019 said:


> Dh let me get an early bday present!


Hi, did you return your dark smog coloured LouLou Bag?


----------



## Dresd-en

Hi everyone, I am new here.. thought I would share my new purchase.. this is Lou Puffer bag in size small in smog colour way.Just received it today and will wear it tomorrow.. Purseforum has always been so helpful for me so I hope this can help anyone looking to purchase the bag. I will give first impression tomorrow if anyone interested ☺️


----------



## kprice1019

Miss World said:


> Hi, did you return your dark smog coloured LouLou Bag?


Yes I did. Thought it was to “dressy” for my life style. Didn’t see the black in black until now and loved it. Hoping it works better


----------



## HavPlenty

kprice1019 said:


> I just got it yesterday.


LOL Ok


----------



## Maui528

Love the look of the Loulou but worried about the sharp corners. Anyone have issues with excessive wear on the corners?


----------



## Speedyqueen73

My new LouLou puffer bag in black size small! It’s beautiful. Much better value than a Chanel and definitely edgier. Excuse the outfit- I wouldn’t necessarily put these together, was just easy to take pics earlier. Still get 10% off this bag at the moment on MyTheresa (UK shipping) It’s a gorgeous bag! I bet the vintage white is just fantastic x


----------



## Antigone

Maui528 said:


> Love the look of the Loulou but worried about the sharp corners. Anyone have issues with excessive wear on the corners?



Yeah waiting for reviews on this issue too before I take the plunge at the small.  hope we get many replies!


----------



## Speedyqueen73

Antigone said:


> Yeah waiting for reviews on this issue too before I take the plunge at the small.  hope we get many replies!



The corners feel kinda squishy on these bags although they look a little pointy. I’ll feedback once I’ve taken it out some more! I guess the key is to use this kind of bag as a luxury going out/ fancy shopping/ night out kinda bag. For ultimate durability and non babying I would ALWAYS recommend the Louis Vuitton canvas bags. I have literally hammered my Neverfull and Alma BB and nothing scuffs those bags!! This one will need a tiny bit of baby-ing I would think- no throwing it on the floor at dinner.


----------



## HavPlenty

Speedyqueen73 said:


> My new LouLou puffer bag in black size small! It’s beautiful. Much better value than a Chanel and definitely edgier. Excuse the outfit- I wouldn’t necessarily put these together, was just easy to take pics earlier. Still get 10% off this bag at the moment on MyTheresa (UK shipping) It’s a gorgeous bag! I bet the vintage white is just fantastic x


Looks great on you!


----------



## Miss World

Speedyqueen73 said:


> My new LouLou puffer bag in black size small! It’s beautiful. Much better value than a Chanel and definitely edgier. Excuse the outfit- I wouldn’t necessarily put these together, was just easy to take pics earlier. Still get 10% off this bag at the moment on MyTheresa (UK shipping) It’s a gorgeous bag! I bet the vintage white is just fantastic x


Yay! The LouLou Puffer bag looks amazing on you! It looks luxurious yet edgy. Now I want one lol!


----------



## Miss World

Dresd-en said:


> View attachment 4539011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I am new here.. thought I would share my new purchase.. this is Lou Puffer bag in size small in smog colour way.Just received it today and will wear it tomorrow.. Purseforum has always been so helpful for me so I hope this can help anyone looking to purchase the bag. I will give first impression tomorrow if anyone interested ☺️


Congratulations! Love that people are starting to purchase the LouLou Puffer bag! It’s such a cool, edgy, high end bag. Love the smog colour too! Please share more pictures and reviews.


----------



## Antigone

I really love the Loulou  I kept resisting, but I just have to accept that it's going to be mine.


----------



## Speedyqueen73

So far two weeks in and I LOVE the small puffer bag. I think it’s perfect for nights out; took it out last night. It’s so squishy and soft and the leather looks amazing. If you want something for more stuff I would say medium is for you. That might suit day time/ even work stuff. In terms of the small though I get a large wallet, keys, sunglasses, an LV mini pochette inside and there’s a bit more room too. As it’s soft it expands. The fastener is super strong too. No issues there. I was worried it would stick out on the flap too much but actually this adds to the look of the bag.


----------



## Miss World

Speedyqueen73 said:


> So far two weeks in and I LOVE the small puffer bag. I think it’s perfect for nights out; took it out last night. It’s so squishy and soft and the leather looks amazing. If you want something for more stuff I would say medium is for you. That might suit day time/ even work stuff. In terms of the small though I get a large wallet, keys, sunglasses, an LV mini pochette inside and there’s a bit more room too. As it’s soft it expands. The fastener is super strong too. No issues there. I was worried it would stick out on the flap too much but actually this adds to the look of the bag.


I love your bag it’s just gorgeous! It’s so high fashion without trying too hard!


----------



## Antigone

So I did it.

I bought the small and the medium (again!) and will decide which one to keep when they come. Both black with silver hardware!


----------



## Antigone

My small Loulou is here and I am so inlove!!! 

Now my problem is the medium is coming and I need not to fall inlove with it.


----------



## Antigone

The medium LouLou is here, and uh oh! Also beautiful!!


----------



## Antigone

Is it insanity to keep both?


----------



## micahanne

Antigone said:


> Is it insanity to keep both?


Love these bags!!! I don’t think it’s crazy but if you keep both maybe get a different color for one of them? lol although I have a toy and medium in both back but one has black HW and one’s silver HW so


----------



## Antigone

micahanne said:


> Love these bags!!! I don’t think it’s crazy but if you keep both maybe get a different color for one of them? lol although I have a toy and medium in both back but one has black HW and one’s silver HW so



I got them on sale so it’s really hard to let go of one.  But I need to be a grown up and decide. Aaargh why is adulting so not fun?


----------



## micahanne

Antigone said:


> I got them on sale so it’s really hard to let go of one.  But I need to be a grown up and decide. Aaargh why is adulting so not fun?


Ohh that does changes things! lol good luck!


----------



## Antigone

micahanne said:


> Ohh that does changes things! lol good luck!



Thank you!! I am such a sucker for the Loulou!


----------



## EmilyM111

Antigone said:


> Is it insanity to keep both?


I bought both sizes so no


----------



## Dresd-en

Miss World said:


> Congratulations! Love that people are starting to purchase the LouLou Puffer bag! It’s such a cool, edgy, high end bag. Love the smog colour too! Please share more pictures and reviews.


 Hi everyone,sorry for the delay.. I have the opportunity to bring my small lou puffer bag (smog) for work travel (3 days) and on my last day, have a chance to go shopping for about 3 hours.. overall, I have to say with items that I usually carried, I didn’t feel the weight of this  bag at all..Usually, shoulder bag like ysl collage, after one hour, I can feel the significant weight..I posted picture down below. I really love this bag plus this bag is really soft and mushy


----------



## Miss World

Dresd-en said:


> Hi everyone,sorry for the delay.. I have the opportunity to bring my small lou puffer bag (smog) for work travel (3 days) and on my last day, have a chance to go shopping for about 3 hours.. overall, I have to say with items that I usually carried, I didn’t feel the weight of this  bag at all..Usually, shoulder bag like ysl collage, after one hour, I can feel the significant weight..I posted picture down below. I really love this bag plus this bag is really soft and mushy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4552610


Gorgeous! And I adore the colour of your YSL Bill Pouch too!


----------



## Antigone

To those who've had the Loulou for a long time -- did the quilts deflate? How's the wear and tear of the quilts?


----------



## chocolateolive

Lovin the belt bag for quick trips


----------



## HavPlenty

Me and my Lou Lou. Finally got a chance to wear it.


----------



## HavPlenty

Antigone said:


> Is it insanity to keep both?



Where did you find these on sale? I want another one. 

Not insane to keep both. But I would get one in a different color.


----------



## Antigone

HavPlenty said:


> Where did you find these on sale? I want another one.
> 
> Not insane to keep both. But I would get one in a different color.



Farfetch!

I got the last small, but I think there are still a couple of Medium and also even the latest medium puffer bag!

https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...-shoulder-bag-item-13812915.aspx?storeid=9359

There was one toy on sale which I didn't get and now I regret not getting it!


----------



## HavPlenty

Antigone said:


> Farfetch!
> 
> I got the last small, but I think there are still a couple of Medium and also even the latest medium puffer bag!
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...-shoulder-bag-item-13812915.aspx?storeid=9359
> 
> There was one toy on sale which I didn't get and now I regret not getting it!


I think the sale must be over because that looks like regular price.


----------



## Antigone

HavPlenty said:


> I think the sale must be over because that looks like regular price.



Still coming up as discounted price to me. I wonder if it was a glitch in the system. The medium Loulou (not puffer) is now showing up as the correct RRP. But this morning, four of the same discounted price was listed - now all sold! 

There was a discounted small black with black hardware earlier that I was so tempted by but couldn’t afford it. Few minutes later, not surprisingly, it was gone!


----------



## HavPlenty

Antigone said:


> Still coming up as discounted price to me. I wonder if it was a glitch in the system. The medium Loulou (not puffer) is now showing up as the correct RRP. But this morning, four of the same discounted price was listed - now all sold!
> 
> There was a discounted small black with black hardware earlier that I was so tempted by but couldn’t afford it. Few minutes later, not surprisingly, it was gone!


Wait! I'm in the U.S. and you are in Australia? I'm sure that's the issue.


----------



## Antigone

HavPlenty said:


> Wait! I'm in the U.S. and you are in Australia? I'm sure that's the issue.



Probably. The black with black hw showed up again in a good price. And gone in minutes! I was tempted again but I don’t want to deal with potential chipping.


----------



## 20jatman11

Just received my toy loulou


----------



## angelicdiablo

My order from NAP finally came today


----------



## Antigone

https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...-shoulder-bag-item-12131260.aspx?storeid=9359

Not sure if discount is only for Aussie girls like me, but nice price!


----------



## micahanne

Antigone said:


> https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...-shoulder-bag-item-12131260.aspx?storeid=9359
> Not sure if discount is only for Aussie girls like me, but nice price!



it’s showing up as full price for me ... how much is it in your end?


----------



## Antigone

micahanne said:


> it’s showing up as full price for me ... how much is it in your end?



It was around 70% RRP for me. But it’s gone now.


----------



## Antigone

https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...-shoulder-bag-item-13812915.aspx?storeid=9359

Medium puffer 70% RRP!


----------



## Gabrielle13

Antigone said:


> I got them on sale so it’s really hard to let go of one.  But I need to be a grown up and decide. Aaargh why is adulting so not fun?




Where did you get them on sale may I ask? I’m looking to get my first YSL bag hopefully this weekend!


----------



## Antigone

Gabrielle13 said:


> Where did you get them on sale may I ask? I’m looking to get my first YSL bag hopefully this weekend!



Farfetch! Unfortunately the regular LouLous were wiped out (the ones from Browns Fashion through Farfetch) but try the link above for the medium puffer.


----------



## jewel.crazy

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Joining the club with my toy Loulou in rouge legion.. love the color and the bag


Stunning! I have just ordered this one as well from mytheresa. Did anyone use this toy loulou with a separate chain strap?


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

jewel.crazy said:


> Stunning! I have just ordered this one as well from mytheresa. Did anyone use this toy loulou with a separate chain strap?


Hey .. thank u and congratulations on your new bag.. I hope u enjoy and love it as much as I do
I use it with the original strap.. I haven’t tried changing it yet..


----------



## foxgal

jewel.crazy said:


> Stunning! I have just ordered this one as well from mytheresa. Did anyone use this toy loulou with a separate chain strap?



I swap the leather strap out for a chain strap for dressier evenings. I got this chain strap from life2creation on Etsy...they sell all kinds of chain straps and metal findings.


----------



## jewel.crazy

foxgal said:


> I swap the leather strap out for a chain strap for dressier evenings. I got this chain strap from life2creation on Etsy...they sell all kinds of chain straps and metal findings.
> 
> View attachment 4564779


thank you so much i was wondering the best place for getting a chain strap!!


----------



## foxgal

jewel.crazy said:


> thank you so much i was wondering the best place for getting a chain strap!!



Many people recommend Mautto, but I find them quite expensive and shipping costs to Canada are too high. This strap and another wristlet strap I got from life2creation are both heavy duty and great value!


----------



## nikksterxx

jewel.crazy said:


> thank you so much i was wondering the best place for getting a chain strap!!



i ordered a chain strap for mine from ebay and amazon and am happy with both. I agree Mautto is expensive!


----------



## VancouverLady

jewel.crazy said:


> thank you so much i was wondering the best place for getting a chain strap!!


I purchased the Coach Dinky Chain Strap for my Toy LouLou based on a YouTube recommendation by Stella Connolly.  HTH!
https://ca.coach.com/en_CA/coach-dinky-chain-strap/58847.html


----------



## Presents4me

HEllo! New to this forum but I couldn’t help bc I am a HUGE fan of the YSL loulou line. I bought the loulou in medium in the original nude color as shown below. And I love it but I was sort of regretting not getting it in black in silver hardware. I thought the black with silver looks more edgier. In any event, few months later, I saw a black with silver on fashionphile that’s basically brand new for much cheaper. So in the end I have two loulou in silver and gold hardware. But I am debating if I should sell the nude color bc I can’t justify keeping both! Or should I??? Husband thinks I should keep both.m bc otherwise I would lose money on the nude on since I paid full. Any thoughts?!?
 These are GREAT bags, durable to fullest extent, perfect size, smells amazing, looks incredible, and comfortable to wear. 
Anyways let me know what you guys would do!! 

Rose


----------



## ILP

Lots of people have multiples of bags they love...Birkins, Gucci Soho Discos, Chanel flap bags and Lou Lous . Keep and enjoy!


----------



## Antigone

Presents4me said:


> Anyways let me know what you guys would do!!
> 
> Rose



If you're going to use both, KEEP!


----------



## Gabrielle13

Presents4me said:


> HEllo! New to this forum but I couldn’t help bc I am a HUGE fan of the YSL loulou line. I bought the loulou in medium in the original nude color as shown below. And I love it but I was sort of regretting not getting it in black in silver hardware. I thought the black with silver looks more edgier. In any event, few months later, I saw a black with silver on fashionphile that’s basically brand new for much cheaper. So in the end I have two loulou in silver and gold hardware. But I am debating if I should sell the nude color bc I can’t justify keeping both! Or should I??? Husband thinks I should keep both.m bc otherwise I would lose money on the nude on since I paid full. Any thoughts?!?
> These are GREAT bags, durable to fullest extent, perfect size, smells amazing, looks incredible, and comfortable to wear.
> Anyways let me know what you guys would do!!
> 
> Rose



Both of your Loulous are absolutely stunning! Especially that nude and gold—it’s perfection! I would definitely keep both. I just purchased the medium dark smog color Loulou with gold hardware, and I am also already planning on purchasing the dark red medium Loulou next, as I fell in love with that color combo too while in the YSL boutique. I opted to get the seasonal color first, as I believe the dark red should be available longer as it might be a permanent color.


----------



## ILP

Presents4me said:


> HEllo! New to this forum but I couldn’t help bc I am a HUGE fan of the YSL loulou line. I bought the loulou in medium in the original nude color as shown below. And I love it but I was sort of regretting not getting it in black in silver hardware. I thought the black with silver looks more edgier. In any event, few months later, I saw a black with silver on fashionphile that’s basically brand new for much cheaper. So in the end I have two loulou in silver and gold hardware. But I am debating if I should sell the nude color bc I can’t justify keeping both! Or should I??? Husband thinks I should keep both.m bc otherwise I would lose money on the nude on since I paid full. Any thoughts?!?
> These are GREAT bags, durable to fullest extent, perfect size, smells amazing, looks incredible, and comfortable to wear.
> Anyways let me know what you guys would do!!
> 
> Rose


Lots of people have multiples of bags they love...Birkins, Gucci Soho Discos, Chanel flap bags and Lou Lous . Keep and enjoy!


----------



## peach36

Picked this beaut up during the Saks gift card promotion a couple days ago and got a $600 gift card with it! I originally bought the same bag 2 days before Saks started the promotion, so when I saw they were having a promotion I bought it again haha, and it turned out that the one I got without the promotion came scratched and not packaged well and was obviously a return, but the one that came with the gift card was absolutely pristine!! I never went to see the LouLou in store so I wasn't sure what to expect, but WOW this bag is STUNNING in person, it's so luxurious and heavier than I thought it would be but I like that because it makes it feel higher quality to me. This is my third Saint Laurent bag and I've had such good experiences with all their products, I think it might officially be my favorite brand now. I'm gonna use the gift card on another YSL bag tomorrow 'cause I'm hooked


----------



## HavPlenty

Presents4me said:


> HEllo! New to this forum but I couldn’t help bc I am a HUGE fan of the YSL loulou line. I bought the loulou in medium in the original nude color as shown below. And I love it but I was sort of regretting not getting it in black in silver hardware. I thought the black with silver looks more edgier. In any event, few months later, I saw a black with silver on fashionphile that’s basically brand new for much cheaper. So in the end I have two loulou in silver and gold hardware. But I am debating if I should sell the nude color bc I can’t justify keeping both! Or should I??? Husband thinks I should keep both.m bc otherwise I would lose money on the nude on since I paid full. Any thoughts?!?
> These are GREAT bags, durable to fullest extent, perfect size, smells amazing, looks incredible, and comfortable to wear.
> Anyways let me know what you guys would do!!
> 
> Rose


I have the black and silver one. It is so lovely. if you can afford and love both why not keep them and wear them? And congrats at getting the black at a good price. It looks flawless!


----------



## Presents4me

Gabrielle13 said:


> Both of your Loulous are absolutely stunning! Especially that nude and gold—it’s perfection! I would definitely keep both. I just purchased the medium dark smog color Loulou with gold hardware, and I am also already planning on purchasing the dark red medium Loulou next, as I fell in love with that color combo too while in the YSL boutique. I opted to get the seasonal color first, as I believe the dark red should be available longer as it might be a permanent color.


Oh the red Lou Lou is exquisite! So beautiful. Okay I guess I am not the only one who’s addictrd to the loulou. Great bags aren’t they!


----------



## Presents4me

HavPlenty said:


> I have the black and silver one. It is so lovely. if you can afford and love both why not keep them and wear them? And congrats at getting the black at a good price. It looks flawless!


Thank you! I love the black and silver. The different color and different hardware gives off such different vibes


----------



## Presents4me

peach36 said:


> Picked this beaut up during the Saks gift card promotion a couple days ago and got a $600 gift card with it! I originally bought the same bag 2 days before Saks started the promotion, so when I saw they were having a promotion I bought it again haha, and it turned out that the one I got without the promotion came scratched and not packaged well and was obviously a return, but the one that came with the gift card was absolutely pristine!! I never went to see the LouLou in store so I wasn't sure what to expect, but WOW this bag is STUNNING in person, it's so luxurious and heavier than I thought it would be but I like that because it makes it feel higher quality to me. This is my third Saint Laurent bag and I've had such good experiences with all their products, I think it might officially be my favorite brand now. I'm gonna use the gift card on another YSL bag tomorrow 'cause I'm hooked
> View attachment 4574055


This one is probably one of my favorite combos: the black on black.  I recently saw Tamra from Real housewives of Orange County where this exact one and it looked stunning. I love this one. Great job getting it with promotion


----------



## HavPlenty

peach36 said:


> Picked this beaut up during the Saks gift card promotion a couple days ago and got a $600 gift card with it! I originally bought the same bag 2 days before Saks started the promotion, so when I saw they were having a promotion I bought it again haha, and it turned out that the one I got without the promotion came scratched and not packaged well and was obviously a return, but the one that came with the gift card was absolutely pristine!! I never went to see the LouLou in store so I wasn't sure what to expect, but WOW this bag is STUNNING in person, it's so luxurious and heavier than I thought it would be but I like that because it makes it feel higher quality to me. This is my third Saint Laurent bag and I've had such good experiences with all their products, I think it might officially be my favorite brand now. I'm gonna use the gift card on another YSL bag tomorrow 'cause I'm hooked
> View attachment 4574055


What a beauty. I just bought the Lou Camera black on black. That combo is out of this world lovely imo.


----------



## aarynmcf

foxgal said:


> Many people recommend Mautto, but I find them quite expensive and shipping costs to Canada are too high. This strap and another wristlet strap I got from life2creation are both heavy duty and great value!


What length is this?


----------



## maggielvcat

I noticed the Bergdorf Goodman site has a small Lou Lou handbag in grain de Poudre leather listed as pre order. It says to be available in March 2020. Does anyone have any info on this bag? This type of leather would be very durable for the Lou Lou in my opinion.  Thanks to anyone with info!


----------



## HavPlenty

dbl post


----------



## HavPlenty

triple post


----------



## HavPlenty

maggielvcat said:


> I noticed the Bergdorf Goodman site has a small Lou Lou handbag in grain de Poudre leather listed as pre order. It says to be available in March 2020. Does anyone have any info on this bag? This type of leather would be very durable for the Lou Lou in my opinion.  Thanks to anyone with info!


The description says its lamb skin. Don't think its more durable than calf skin.


----------



## OinkMoo

Hello! I am new to YSL and has recently fallen in love with the Lou lou bag. Is the strap removable on them? I love the look of the small, but not a huge fan of the chain, I want to swap it out for a leather strap. The toy is too small for me.


----------



## ILP

OinkMoo said:


> Hello! I am new to YSL and has recently fallen in love with the Lou lou bag. Is the strap removable on them? I love the look of the small, but not a huge fan of the chain, I want to swap it out for a leather strap. The toy is too small for me.


Only the toy has a leather strap.  I personally love the chain and think it’s part of what makes the bag special.  Plus, ithe chain gives carrying options as it can be worn doubled for a shorter length  or single to hang at the hip.


----------



## OinkMoo

ILP said:


> Only the toy has a leather strap.  I personally love the chain and think it’s part of what makes the bag special.  Plus, ithe chain gives carrying options as it can be worn doubled for a shorter length  or single to hang at the hip.



I’m a bit intimidated by the chain because I see it as a formal bag. And I like to have bags for every occasion ugh I’m so conflicted because I love the shape. Thanks for your insight!


----------



## ILP

OinkMoo said:


> I’m a bit intimidated by the chain because I see it as a formal bag. And I like to have bags for every occasion ugh I’m so conflicted because I love the shape. Thanks for your insight!


The gold chain is definitely dressier but the silver is oxidized so much more casual. I’m a stay-at-home mom so I’m  in jeans most days and I have the black bag with oxidized silver.  Let us know what you decide to get.


----------



## Antigone

I like the silver too. It’s so rock-and-roll.


----------



## OinkMoo

Antigone said:


> I like the silver too. It’s so rock-and-roll.



it might be too cool for me  I’ll have to try it on again!


----------



## Grande Latte

ILP said:


> The gold chain is definitely dressier but the silver is oxidized so much more casual. I’m a stay-at-home mom so I’m  in jeans most days and I have the black bag with oxidized silver.  Let us know what you decide to get.



Are the chains heavy? Is weight an issue with this bag?


----------



## ILP

Grande Latte said:


> Are the chains heavy? Is weight an issue with this bag?


Chain is not heavy on the Lou Lou. I have a Gucci padlock bag with chain strap and that one is quite heavy. I think the YSL has a thinner chain.


----------



## Antigone

Grande Latte said:


> Are the chains heavy? Is weight an issue with this bag?



I think the medium can be heavy since it's an all-leather handbag.


----------



## Presents4me

Antigone said:


> I like the silver too. It’s so rock-and-roll.


Yessss totally agree


----------



## Presents4me

Antigone said:


> I think the medium can be heavy since it's an all-leather handbag.


Yes but with the two pieces of leather for your shoulder, I hardly can tell I’m carrying it sometimes and I’m the person who has a lot of shoulder and neck problems. Considering it’s an all calf leather PLUS chain bag, it’s not as heavy as it looks. Plus the leather is pretty darn durable vs. a lamb skin bag.  However, these loulous are not throw bags at all. They do need a little looking out after, but what good investment bag doesn’t?


----------



## Antigone

Presents4me said:


> Y However, these loulous are not throw bags at all. They do need a little looking out after, but what good investment bag doesn’t?


 
I agree.

Re: weight, I have the small and the medium. The small is totally fine. The medium, IMO, can be a bit heavy especially with things inside it. What I meant was, it is not light like LV canvas or Longchamp Le Pliage, but it's not as heavy as Chanel jumbo and yes, definitely not as heavy as it looks.


----------



## Ms. Bag

Hi all, I saw the Loulou Puffer at the boutique last week and fell in love.  Now I need help deciding size, small vs medium.  Anyone happpen to have both? If so, would you be so kind to post pics?  Also, boutique only carried black, red, white but I saw grey online but I dont think the colour was depicted correctly.  So some pics would be nice.

The bag is intended for daily use, I am 5 5 and have a black small niki in black with black hardware.  I  am eyeing the small puffer in black with the black hardware(again).  But still not 100% sure.  Thoughts or pics appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HavPlenty

OinkMoo said:


> I’m a bit intimidated by the chain because I see it as a formal bag. And I like to have bags for every occasion ugh I’m so conflicted because I love the shape. Thanks for your insight!


That's exactly how I felt about mine. I've worn it twice now so I am getting used to it. Someone posted a picture in this thread wearing it with jeans and it was styled really cute.


----------



## OinkMoo

HavPlenty said:


> That's exactly how I felt about mine. I've worn it twice now so I am getting used to it. Someone posted a picture in this thread wearing it with jeans and it was styled really cute.



Do you wear yours to work? All my designer bags are pretty subtle. I think my LV pochette Métis in empreinte leather is the most “flashy”. I don’t work in a conservative environment, but definitely don’t want coworkers to notice I’m wearing a designer bag. I do like it enough to only use it as a dinner/date night bag. Hahah the things we do for our bags.


----------



## HavPlenty

OinkMoo said:


> Do you wear yours to work? All my designer bags are pretty subtle. I think my LV pochette Métis in empreinte leather is the most “flashy”. I don’t work in a conservative environment, but definitely don’t want coworkers to notice I’m wearing a designer bag. I do like it enough to only use it as a dinner/date night bag. Hahah the things we do for our bags.


Nope. I don't wear it to work. I do wear my designer bags to work though. Not the LouLou though. I've only worn it to dinner.


----------



## Gabrielle13

I wear my medium Loulou to work regularly


----------



## HavPlenty

Gabrielle13 said:


> I wear my medium Loulou to work regularly


----------



## idvinexpnai

Love the LouLou! Made the splurge in July and wore it daily to work (office setting) daily for about 3 months. Didn’t baby it at all and it still looks brand new.


----------



## Minie26

Anyone seen the Loulou in the new metallic brown and gold color? Are they nice? Any pictures?


----------



## Gabrielle13

Minie26 said:


> Anyone seen the Loulou in the new metallic brown and gold color? Are they nice? Any pictures?


It's absolutely stunning in person.  I was so tempted to get the small size or toy size in that unique metallic color.


----------



## Presents4me

HavPlenty said:


>


Oh really? Do you mind sharing with us what fits inside and what you like to carry in it and if you over stuff etc? I really want to know to see if I’m over stuffing it or not. Thank you!


----------



## Presents4me

So I recently learned there are Saint Laurent outlet stores. Has anyone been? What is their price point like? Do they carry items that regular stores do?


----------



## HavPlenty

Presents4me said:


> Oh really? Do you mind sharing with us what fits inside and what you like to carry in it and if you over stuff etc? I really want to know to see if I’m over stuffing it or not. Thank you!


Did you mean to quote me or Gabrielle? I've only carried mine twice. That was to dinner and it had the minimum. I don't use it as an everyday bag.


----------



## HavPlenty

Presents4me said:


> So I recently learned there are Saint Laurent outlet stores. Has anyone been? What is their price point like? Do they carry items that regular stores do?


I've been to the one in Cabazon, CA. They didn't have much of anything. Very small store. They have a lot of the Y bags and some off season Sac De Jours. They have a lot of shoes. I did see a Lou camera bag in an odd color of blue. You can always call to see if they have something you're looking for.


----------



## Wwoman10013

Presents4me said:


> So I recently learned there are Saint Laurent outlet stores. Has anyone been? What is their price point like? Do they carry items that regular stores do?


There’s one at the NY Woodbury Outlet.  Prices were about 30%.  Selection was OK.  I walked around twice and didn’t find anything. Don’t recall seeing loulou.


----------



## metroelle

I'm ready to pull the trigger on LouLou small black with black hardware!!
Is it too much for a sort of everyday bag? I have a baby again ad young kids and took a break from designer bags for a while but I'm trying to change my mindset and enjoy the experience vs waiting for the "right" time to wear them again!
I know the black chipping a bit is an issue, but is it really bad or just a nick here and there?


----------



## tabbyco

Ms. Bag said:


> Hi all, I saw the Loulou Puffer at the boutique last week and fell in love.  Now I need help deciding size, small vs medium.  Anyone happpen to have both? If so, would you be so kind to post pics?  Also, boutique only carried black, red, white but I saw grey online but I dont think the colour was depicted correctly.  So some pics would be nice.
> 
> The bag is intended for daily use, I am 5 5 and have a black small niki in black with black hardware.  I  am eyeing the small puffer in black with the black hardware(again).  But still not 100% sure.  Thoughts or pics appreciated. Thanks



I just ordered the medium in blanc vintage. I'll post some shots when I get it next week. I saw this on a friend who lives in another state over the weekend and hunted it down like it was my JOB! I haven't been this excited about a bag in a reallllly long time.


----------



## Gabrielle13

Presents4me said:


> Oh really? Do you mind sharing with us what fits inside and what you like to carry in it and if you over stuff etc? I really want to know to see if I’m over stuffing it or not. Thank you!


It has been a fantastic work bag and it fits more than expected! I have never had to over-stuff it and, in fact, I always have excess room in the purse. I regularly carry my LV mini pochette with some cosmetics in it, LV key cles for cards, LV 6 ring key holder, Airpods, sunglasses with a case, a mid-sized wallet, a protein drink and bar, cell phone, car key, and work papers -- all that fits comfortably with extra space. The purse doesn't feel heavy to me either when walking, as it feels very-well balanced and well-constructed with how the chains are attached to the bag itself and not just to the flap like in a Chanel classic flap bag.


----------



## venusyap

Hi all!! Recently I have gotten myself the Saint Laurent Lou Lou bag... in smog grey color with GHW. I am loving it! It had been a week carrying it as my work bag.. 

And actually I was deciding between this smog grey color or Burgundy!! Photos attached.. what do you ladies think ?


----------



## venusyap

=)


----------



## misskittee

venusyap said:


> Hi all!! Recently I have gotten myself the Saint Laurent Lou Lou bag... in smog grey color with GHW. I am loving it! It had been a week carrying it as my work bag..
> 
> And actually I was deciding between this smog grey color or Burgundy!! Photos attached.. what do you ladies think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585385
> View attachment 4585386
> View attachment 4585387


 
I am biased but I have the dark smog with GHW and am still so infatuated with it Burgundy is also stunning but the dark smog has an elegant edge I just love. Great choice, enjoy!!


----------



## venusyap

misskittee said:


> I am biased but I have the dark smog with GHW and am still so infatuated with it Burgundy is also stunning but the dark smog has an elegant edge I just love. Great choice, enjoy!!



thank you!!  glad that i bought this too!


----------



## HavPlenty

venusyap said:


> Hi all!! Recently I have gotten myself the Saint Laurent Lou Lou bag... in smog grey color with GHW. I am loving it! It had been a week carrying it as my work bag..
> 
> And actually I was deciding between this smog grey color or Burgundy!! Photos attached.. what do you ladies think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585385
> View attachment 4585386
> View attachment 4585387


I think they are both nice. I like the burgundy a lot. It just stands out. But I like the smog as well. First world problems, lol.


----------



## venusyap

Presents4me said:


> HEllo! New to this forum but I couldn’t help bc I am a HUGE fan of the YSL loulou line. I bought the loulou in medium in the original nude color as shown below. And I love it but I was sort of regretting not getting it in black in silver hardware. I thought the black with silver looks more edgier. In any event, few months later, I saw a black with silver on fashionphile that’s basically brand new for much cheaper. So in the end I have two loulou in silver and gold hardware. But I am debating if I should sell the nude color bc I can’t justify keeping both! Or should I??? Husband thinks I should keep both.m bc otherwise I would lose money on the nude on since I paid full. Any thoughts?!?
> These are GREAT bags, durable to fullest extent, perfect size, smells amazing, looks incredible, and comfortable to wear.
> Anyways let me know what you guys would do!!
> 
> Rose



Personally I think you can keep both since both are of such gorgeous colors..


----------



## venusyap

HavPlenty said:


> I think they are both nice. I like the burgundy a lot. It just stands out. But I like the smog as well. First world problems, lol.


I know right!!! I considered in the YSL boutique for 2 hours just to decide which color to get. maybe I should get the burgundy bag sometime soon?  for Toy Lou Lou hhahaa..


----------



## rozk

Does anyone have this in Marine w GHW? I can't choose between black w/ GHW or the Marine which looks like a navy!


----------



## Grande Latte

rozk said:


> Does anyone have this in Marine w GHW? I can't choose between black w/ GHW or the Marine which looks like a navy!



I really like the the marine/ dark navy color with GHW. I think it's slightly less formal and more versatile than the straight black with GHW.


----------



## lyxxx035

New to YSL and trying to understand all the differences! I am most interested in the Small Loulou in black leather with gold hardware, thought about the black hardware but have read some threads about issues with wear and chipping. Additionally, I'd like to get the Monogram card case. I've read through threads and given YSL is available to purchase on multiple websites with different descriptions, here are my questions:

What is the difference between Matelasse "Y" leather and "Y" Quilted leather? I see both options for the Loulou.
I assume Grain de Poudre is similar to Chanel's caviar, is the Loulou offered in this leather or has it only been available in the "Y" leather? 
Does anybody own both the College bag and the Loulou and have a preference between the two? 
Thanks to all you YSL pros!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Presents4me said:


> So I recently learned there are Saint Laurent outlet stores. Has anyone been? What is their price point like? Do they carry items that regular stores do?



The YSL Outlet at Sawgrass Mills in Sunrise had mostly clothes not many discounted handbags.  Saw a few camera bags for around $1k


----------



## doni

Does any one know whether the small Lou Lou Puffer fits the small Ipad pro?
Thanks in  advance!


----------



## doni

lyxxx035 said:


> New to YSL and trying to understand all the differences! I am most interested in the Small Loulou in black leather with gold hardware, thought about the black hardware but have read some threads about issues with wear and chipping. Additionally, I'd like to get the Monogram card case. I've read through threads and given YSL is available to purchase on multiple websites with different descriptions, here are my questions:
> 
> What is the difference between Matelasse "Y" leather and "Y" Quilted leather? I see both options for the Loulou.
> I assume Grain de Poudre is similar to Chanel's caviar, is the Loulou offered in this leather or has it only been available in the "Y" leather?
> Does anybody own both the College bag and the Loulou and have a preference between the two?
> Thanks to all you YSL pros!


Matelasse means quilted in French, so it is the same thing.
As far as I know the LouLou comes only in lambskin, and not in embossed leather.


----------



## chocolateolive

rozk said:


> Does anyone have this in Marine w GHW? I can't choose between black w/ GHW or the Marine which looks like a navy!





rozk said:


> Does anyone have this in Marine w GHW? I can't choose between black w/ GHW or the Marine which looks like a navy!



I have the marine with GHW in the lou belt bag style. It’s a gorgeous versatile dark blue. 

I also have the toy loulou in black with GHW. 

They’re both gorgeous, depends if you want something basic black or if you already have a lot of black bags, I’d recommend the marine with GHW.



lyxxx035 said:


> New to YSL and trying to understand all the differences! I am most interested in the Small Loulou in black leather with gold hardware, thought about the black hardware but have read some threads about issues with wear and chipping. Additionally, I'd like to get the Monogram card case. I've read through threads and given YSL is available to purchase on multiple websites with different descriptions, here are my questions:
> 
> What is the difference between Matelasse "Y" leather and "Y" Quilted leather? I see both options for the Loulou.
> I assume Grain de Poudre is similar to Chanel's caviar, is the Loulou offered in this leather or has it only been available in the "Y" leather?
> Does anybody own both the College bag and the Loulou and have a preference between the two?
> Thanks to all you YSL pros!



The small loulou is a perfect everyday size and the gold hardware is more antiqued/bronzy, not shiny, so it’s super chic. 

I sold my college bag because it had problems standing on it’s own and would flop over all the time and annoy the sh*t out of me lol. It was also way more annoying to open and close and was way smaller and fit about half the things that the small loulou could fit.


----------



## lyxxx035

chocolateolive said:


> I have the marine with GHW in the lou belt bag style. It’s a gorgeous versatile dark blue.
> 
> I also have the toy loulou in black with GHW.
> 
> They’re both gorgeous, depends if you want something basic black or if you already have a lot of black bags, I’d recommend the marine with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> The small loulou is a perfect everyday size and the gold hardware is more antiqued/bronzy, not shiny, so it’s super chic.
> 
> I sold my college bag because it had problems standing on it’s own and would flop over all the time and annoy the sh*t out of me lol. It was also way more annoying to open and close and was way smaller and fit about half the things that the small loulou could fit.



Appreciate your insight! Has the GHW been easy to maintain? I prefer the look of GHW but was considering SHW only if the GHW faded easily over time (to show the silver underneath).


----------



## SunnyBx

Hi! Does anyone know the “correct” name for this bag? I’ve seen place listing it as just “Lou Lou” or “Shopping Bag.” Someone please help !! I would like to get this bag for Christmas.


----------



## HavPlenty

doni said:


> Matelasse means quilted in French, so it is the same thing.
> As far as I know the LouLou comes only in lambskin, and not in embossed leather.



My LouLou is calf skin.


----------



## HavPlenty

SunnyBx said:


> Hi! Does anyone know the “correct” name for this bag? I’ve seen place listing it as just “Lou Lou” or “Shopping Bag.” Someone please help !! I would like to get this bag for Christmas.



I think it's the LouLou tote

Eta: Official name is LouLou shopping bag.


----------



## jsbay

Hi!  Just got my first YSL --  the Toy LouLou in nickel hardware online and trying to purchase a separate chain.  Trying to figure out if oxidized nickel is closer to 'gunmetal' or 'nickel' chain.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks so much!


----------



## doni

HavPlenty said:


> My LouLou is calf skin.


Sorry yes, calfskin, I meant it does not come in embossed grained leather, as far as I know.


----------



## chocolateolive

lyxxx035 said:


> Appreciate your insight! Has the GHW been easy to maintain? I prefer the look of GHW but was considering SHW only if the GHW faded easily over time (to show the silver underneath).



Hasn’t faded at all!


----------



## lyxxx035

doni said:


> Sorry yes, calfskin, I meant it does not come in embossed grained leather, as far as I know.


For some reason I thought I saw it in grained but was losing my mind when I couldn’t find it on Saint Laurent’s website, did some more digging today and figured it out. Not out yet but looks like a pre-order for the Small and Medium LouLou in grain de poudre on Neiman’s website. I think I like the original leather better though?

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/sain...xXDmuVtQAY3QNMr4soYpu6Vnl3pN6iVjmAMe.jsession


----------



## HavPlenty

doni said:


> Sorry yes, calfskin, I meant it does not come in embossed grained leather, as far as I know.


I think there are some new versions


lyxxx035 said:


> For some reason I thought I saw it in grained but was losing my mind when I couldn’t find it on Saint Laurent’s website, did some more digging today and figured it out. Not out yet but looks like a pre-order for the Small and Medium LouLou in grain de poudre on Neiman’s website. I think I like the original leather better though?
> 
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/sain...xXDmuVtQAY3QNMr4soYpu6Vnl3pN6iVjmAMe.jsession


That grain de poudre is lambskin.

I was just about to look for this link.


----------



## lyxxx035

HavPlenty said:


> I think there are some new versions
> 
> That grain de poudre is lambskin.
> 
> I was just about to look for this link.


Its interesting that the grained version is lamb but smooth is calfskin! Guess I've been reading too much about Chanel caviar (calf) vs. lambskin that I forget it can be the opposite!


----------



## Louliu71

jsbay said:


> Hi!  Just got my first YSL --  the Toy LouLou in nickel hardware online and trying to purchase a separate chain.  Trying to figure out if oxidized nickel is closer to 'gunmetal' or 'nickel' chain.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks so much!



Please share what you go for and where it’s from, ive just ordered exactly  the same bag, I’m thinking of a coach dinky chain - seen that on a you tube vid


----------



## Grande Latte

venusyap said:


> Hi all!! Recently I have gotten myself the Saint Laurent Lou Lou bag... in smog grey color with GHW. I am loving it! It had been a week carrying it as my work bag..
> 
> And actually I was deciding between this smog grey color or Burgundy!! Photos attached.. what do you ladies think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585385
> View attachment 4585386
> View attachment 4585387



Dark Smog is more all seasons, whereas burgundy is gorgeous but only limited to winter.


----------



## Aquaamyca

Hi Lou Lou lovers,

I am new to designer bags and somewhat new to YSL and have a small camera bag. I have a few Chanel bags and now really want the loulou medium in a cream color with silver hardware because I love the style, it fits a lot and it’s super cute. Wondering if this is primarily a younger person’s bag and I’m going to look too silly carrying it? I’m 41 and wear lots of neutrals and basics like a nice t shirt with denim and leather jacket. Thank you!!!


----------



## foxgal

Aquaamyca said:


> Hi Lou Lou lovers,
> 
> I am new to designer bags and somewhat new to YSL and have a small camera bag. I have a few Chanel bags and now really want the loulou medium in a cream color with silver hardware because I love the style, it fits a lot and it’s super cute. Wondering if this is primarily a younger person’s bag and I’m going to look too silly carrying it? I’m 41 and wear lots of neutrals and basics like a nice t shirt with denim and leather jacket. Thank you!!!



It’s a great bag! And defo not just for younger people. If you search the celeb thread you’ll see women of all ages rocking it. I think it does look especially great with neutrals, denim and basics. I’m 48 and wear mine everyday!


----------



## Rockysmom

My new dark smog! Love it


----------



## HavPlenty

Aquaamyca said:


> Hi Lou Lou lovers,
> 
> I am new to designer bags and somewhat new to YSL and have a small camera bag. I have a few Chanel bags and now really want the loulou medium in a cream color with silver hardware because I love the style, it fits a lot and it’s super cute. Wondering if this is primarily a younger person’s bag and I’m going to look too silly carrying it? I’m 41 and wear lots of neutrals and basics like a nice t shirt with denim and leather jacket. Thank you!!!


I'm well over 40 and I have one, lol. Definitely not just for young people.


----------



## Aquaamyca

Ok just put this on hold and need to decide today! Love it soooo much but can’t decide if it will go out of style, lose shape or get dirty so fast? Definitely need a beige bag and this is way cuter and trendier than Chanel beige bags. 

Sale 30% off! Medium 

what to do?


----------



## HavPlenty

Aquaamyca said:


> Ok just put this on hold and need to decide today! Love it soooo much but can’t decide if it will go out of style, lose shape or get dirty so fast? Definitely need a beige bag and this is way cuter and trendier than Chanel beige bags.
> 
> Sale 30% off! Medium
> 
> what to do?


30%?


----------



## Aquaamyca

Saint Laurent stores are having a private sale with certain bags at 30% off so blacks are mostly not on sale but this one is.


----------



## HavPlenty

Aquaamyca said:


> Saint Laurent stores are having a private sale with certain bags at 30% off so blacks are mostly not on sale but this one is.


Ah I see. The only thing I would worry about is it getting dirty. But that's a concern along with color transfer with any light colored bag. The other issues aren't issues, imo. 30% off is  a steal. I'm sure Chanel is a whole lot more.


----------



## aarynmcf

Aquaamyca said:


> Ok just put this on hold and need to decide today! Love it soooo much but can’t decide if it will go out of style, lose shape or get dirty so fast? Definitely need a beige bag and this is way cuter and trendier than Chanel beige bags.
> 
> Sale 30% off! Medium
> 
> what to do?


Did u get it?


----------



## Aquaamyca

The store manager let me put a 50% deposit down and I can pick it up on Tuesday. 99% getting it unless I see something else in store . Was considering a medium college bag too but none of the college bags are on sale.


----------



## HavPlenty

Aquaamyca said:


> The store manager let me put a 50% deposit down and I can pick it up on Tuesday. 99% getting it unless I see something else in store . Was considering a medium college bag too but none of the college bags are on sale.


Are the Sunset bags on sale? Did you notice? 

I think you'll like the Lou Lou.


----------



## aarynmcf

Aquaamyca said:


> The store manager let me put a 50% deposit down and I can pick it up on Tuesday. 99% getting it unless I see something else in store . Was considering a medium college bag too but none of the college bags are on sale.


The medium Loulou is so much bigger than the medium college bag.  I too am looking at the college bag… I have two Lou camera bags, a small and a toy loulou.  I’m slightly worried that the medium Loulou  will be too big, If it was a small I would have no qualms at all. My SA Said she would order me one today from another store… I have until noon to make up my mind!


----------



## aarynmcf

Aquaamyca said:


> The store manager let me put a 50% deposit down and I can pick it up on Tuesday. 99% getting it unless I see something else in store . Was considering a medium college bag too but none of the college bags are on sale.


This is what I currently have in YSL


----------



## aarynmcf

aarynmcf said:


> This is what I currently have in YSL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593957


Plus this


----------



## aarynmcf

aarynmcf said:


> This is what I currently have in YSL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593957


I forgot one


----------



## foxgal

Aquaamyca said:


> The store manager let me put a 50% deposit down and I can pick it up on Tuesday. 99% getting it unless I see something else in store . Was considering a medium college bag too but none of the college bags are on sale.



Get it! It’s beautiful! I’ve heard of more problems with the college bag so think you should go for the loulou. That color and hardware combo is divine. Yes, you’ll have to be careful with wearing it with denim but otherwise it’ll be a great bag.


----------



## foxgal

Aquaamyca said:


> Ok just put this on hold and need to decide today! Love it soooo much but can’t decide if it will go out of style, lose shape or get dirty so fast? Definitely need a beige bag and this is way cuter and trendier than Chanel beige bags.
> 
> Sale 30% off! Medium
> 
> what to do?



oh, about it going out of style... I worried about that too. But it is a classic flap bag look and was only introduced 2 years ago, and is still in current rotation on YSL.com with new seasonal colors coming out. And I still see it a lot on celebs and IG. So basically I think it’s safe to say the loulou will still look current for minimum 3-5 more years. Of course I don’t expect it will have the staying power of a classic Chanel flap but you’ll definitely get a lot of value from the loulou.


----------



## Aquaamyca

https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/women/sales

Link to the sale that’s online now. 
Code 
PRIVATEYSLSS19


----------



## Aquaamyca

Thank you all! I am super excited about it and think I’ll get great use out of it.


----------



## spartanwoman

Aquaamyca said:


> https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/women/sales
> 
> Link to the sale that’s online now.
> Code
> PRIVATEYSLSS19


I don't see anywhere to put the code in? Are the prices on that page just already marked down? I don't think they are though...


----------



## thundercloud

spartanwoman said:


> I don't see anywhere to put the code in? Are the prices on that page just already marked down? I don't think they are though...


Only the colors shown via the sale link are on sale. The other colors are regular price. You enter the code during the checkout process and you'll see the markdown.


----------



## aarynmcf

Aquaamyca said:


> https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/women/sales
> 
> Link to the sale that’s online now.
> Code
> PRIVATEYSLSS19


Code didn’t work


----------



## thundercloud

aarynmcf said:


> Code didn’t work


It's in the pinned sales thread: privateyslfw19


----------



## Gringach

Hi everyone, I ordered a Saint Laurent Lou Lou bag  and I am waiting for it now..
It is in calfskin dark blue leather and gold hardware :
https://www.mytheresa.com/fr-ch/saint-laurent-loulou-small-leather-shoulder-bag-1242677.html
I would like to kindly ask how this bag and leather (specially the corners) together with the hardware wear.. I am careful with my bags but don’t want to baby them (if possible).
Many thanks for your messages!


----------



## dotty8

venusyap said:


> Hi all!! Recently I have gotten myself the Saint Laurent Lou Lou bag... in smog grey color with GHW. I am loving it! It had been a week carrying it as my work bag..
> 
> And actually I was deciding between this smog grey color or Burgundy!! Photos attached.. what do you ladies think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585385
> View attachment 4585386
> View attachment 4585387



Both are gorgeous, but dark smog is really perfect I must say


----------



## pursesgalore

dotty8 said:


> Both are gorgeous, but dark smog is really perfect I must say



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## pursesgalore

peach36 said:


> Picked this beaut up during the Saks gift card promotion a couple days ago and got a $600 gift card with it! I originally bought the same bag 2 days before Saks started the promotion, so when I saw they were having a promotion I bought it again haha, and it turned out that the one I got without the promotion came scratched and not packaged well and was obviously a return, but the one that came with the gift card was absolutely pristine!! I never went to see the LouLou in store so I wasn't sure what to expect, but WOW this bag is STUNNING in person, it's so luxurious and heavier than I thought it would be but I like that because it makes it feel higher quality to me. This is my third Saint Laurent bag and I've had such good experiences with all their products, I think it might officially be my favorite brand now. I'm gonna use the gift card on another YSL bag tomorrow 'cause I'm hooked
> View attachment 4574055



Congratulations! This bag is gorgeous!!!! My absolute favorite. It’s on my birthday list!


----------



## Hstrpics

There is a great review by a youtube/IG blogger

Shopaholicsue3


I also like the small loulou in Navy but am currently in love with the olive green more, just hard to find seasonal and not on the Canadian website 



Gringach said:


> Hi everyone, I ordered a Saint Laurent Lou Lou bag  and I am waiting for it now..
> It is in calfskin dark blue leather and gold hardware :
> https://www.mytheresa.com/fr-ch/saint-laurent-loulou-small-leather-shoulder-bag-1242677.html
> I would like to kindly ask how this bag and leather (specially the corners) together with the hardware wear.. I am careful with my bags but don’t want to baby them (if possible).
> Many thanks for your messages!


----------



## nekkid

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3727713
> View attachment 3727715
> View attachment 3727716


Gasps! I love this. May you link where I can purchase this?


----------



## Gringach

Hstrpics said:


> There is a great review by a youtube/IG blogger
> 
> Shopaholicsue3
> 
> 
> I also like the small loulou in Navy but am currently in love with the olive green more, just hard to find seasonal and not on the Canadian website




Hi and thanks very much for your message and the video! Very nice of you 
Hopefully you will find one that you love soon


----------



## Aquaamyca

need your expert help! I’d like to get an ivory or beige bag and I can’t decide between these two:

medium loulou in dark beige (ysl store marked down to $1550 but has a scratch on the flap already)

medium nolita in ivory snakeskin (neiman marked down from $3900 to $2900. Still very expensive to me)

both adorable and such different styles. They will both fit my life style as I wear lots of neutrals, casual blazer/leather jacket, jeans, booties and sneakers. 

thank you in advance!


----------



## Aquaamyca

Aquaamyca said:


> need your expert help! I’d like to get an ivory or beige bag and I can’t decide between these two:
> 
> medium loulou in dark beige (ysl store marked down to $1550 but has a scratch on the flap already)
> 
> medium nolita in ivory snakeskin (neiman marked down from $3900 to $2900. Still very expensive to me)
> 
> both adorable and such different styles. They will both fit my life style as I wear lots of neutrals, casual blazer/leather jacket, jeans, booties and sneakers.
> 
> thank you in advance!


----------



## micahanne

Loulou for me..


----------



## misskittee

Loulou all the way! So beautiful.


----------



## thundercloud

Another vote for the loulou


----------



## Aahmee1

Vote Lou Lou. Couldn’t see the scratch on flap though. Have a similar issue with deciding on a large YSL matelasse shoppers tote with some creases on it already which is marked down from $2550 to 1500  - forgot to take pics, so may be a difficult question. Just wondering if anyone knows about the prognosis of creases on YSL? Is the bag doomed already or can it be redeemed?


----------



## micahanne

Aahmee1 said:


> Vote Lou Lou. Couldn’t see the scratch on flap though. Have a similar issue with deciding on a large YSL matelasse shoppers tote with some creases on it already which is marked down from $2550 to 1500  - forgot to take pics, so may be a difficult question. Just wondering if anyone knows about the prognosis of creases on YSL? Is the bag doomed already or can it be redeemed?



hi! I bought a black LouLou at the ysl outlet that had some minor creases but it’s barely noticeable, it didn’t look bad I don’t even notice it at all unless it’s under like a flash or something. I didn’t try to fix or do something with it


----------



## Aahmee1

micahanne said:


> hi! I bought a black LouLou at the ysl outlet that had some minor creases but it’s barely noticeable, it didn’t look bad I don’t even notice it at all unless it’s under like a flash or something. I didn’t try to fix or do something with it


Thank you! That is so helpful to know. While in store, I could see the creases, but when I pointed it out to others, they said it was hard for them to see, so not sure if It was due to the angle I was looking at it under the harsh store lights. Will check it out again when I get it, but it is such a steal that I am sure I can overlook it!


----------



## Taimi

Gringach said:


> Hi everyone, I ordered a Saint Laurent Lou Lou bag  and I am waiting for it now..
> It is in calfskin dark blue leather and gold hardware :
> https://www.mytheresa.com/fr-ch/saint-laurent-loulou-small-leather-shoulder-bag-1242677.html
> I would like to kindly ask how this bag and leather (specially the corners) together with the hardware wear.. I am careful with my bags but don’t want to baby them (if possible).
> Many thanks for your messages!



Hi dear Gringach! 

Nice to see you here!  I’m pretty sure your Loulou is going to be just fine! I suppose it’s very popular bag and I don’t remember reading complaints.


----------



## Louliu71

Gringach said:


> Hi everyone, I ordered a Saint Laurent Lou Lou bag  and I am waiting for it now..
> It is in calfskin dark blue leather and gold hardware :
> https://www.mytheresa.com/fr-ch/saint-laurent-loulou-small-leather-shoulder-bag-1242677.html
> I would like to kindly ask how this bag and leather (specially the corners) together with the hardware wear.. I am careful with my bags but don’t want to baby them (if possible).
> Many thanks for your messages!



Hi Gringach, hope you are well!!

I hope you love her, I picked my Toy Lou Lou up at the weekend, was love at first sight!

Have you got many M’s left?

Take care 

Xx
Lou


----------



## aarynmcf

So I’m a little disappointed in the handles of the medium Loulou, But I will probably keep it anyway because the rest of it is perfect. It was 30% off, or $1515 shipped, and only available when you call the store.  There’s such limited quantities, I doubt I can find one that looks better everywhere else like the flap etc than this one...what do you all think???  



Here are some comparisons of color. The lou is dusty gray, the toy is light natural, and the medium Loulou is dark beige.  I’ve compared the size to my speedy 25 and my earth gray small loulou.


----------



## misskittee

aarynmcf said:


> View attachment 4596976
> View attachment 4596975
> View attachment 4596969
> View attachment 4596970
> View attachment 4596971
> 
> View attachment 4596972
> 
> View attachment 4596973
> View attachment 4596974
> View attachment 4596969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I’m a little disappointed in the handles of the medium Loulou, But I will probably keep it anyway because the rest of it is perfect. It was 30% off, or $1515 shipped, and only available when you call the store.  There’s such limited quantities, I doubt I can find one that looks better everywhere else like the flap etc than this one...what do you all think???
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some comparisons of color. The lou is dusty gray, the toy is light natural, and the medium Loulou is dark beige.  I’ve compared the size to my speedy 25 and my earth gray small loulou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596969
> View attachment 4596970
> View attachment 4596971
> View attachment 4596972



I definitely would keep it, what a steal! I think it's beautiful and if the rest of the bag is perfect, I'd say you're in good shape as long as it's not something you'll ruminate over! I had a similar issue with the strap on a toy lou I just bought but decided to keep it since everything else was perfect, I got it on sale, and it's a color I really wanted.


----------



## thundercloud

aarynmcf said:


> View attachment 4596976
> View attachment 4596975
> View attachment 4596969
> View attachment 4596970
> View attachment 4596971
> View attachment 4596972
> View attachment 4596973
> View attachment 4596974
> View attachment 4596969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I’m a little disappointed in the handles of the medium Loulou, But I will probably keep it anyway because the rest of it is perfect. It was 30% off, or $1515 shipped, and only available when you call the store.  There’s such limited quantities, I doubt I can find one that looks better everywhere else like the flap etc than this one...what do you all think???
> 
> Here are some comparisons of color. The lou is dusty gray, the toy is light natural, and the medium Loulou is dark beige.  I’ve compared the size to my speedy 25 and my earth gray small loulou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596969
> View attachment 4596970
> View attachment 4596971
> View attachment 4596972


I vote keep it too, since the rest of the bag is perfect! (Unless it's going to continually bug you...)

Thanks for all the pics and color comparison!


----------



## Aquaamyca

I got the same medium loulou in dark beige and am so excited about it! It’s gorgeous. Questions to your stylish ladies-what shoes do I pair with this bag in this neutral dark beige color? My lifestyle is very low key so I am thinking sneakers or low heeled booties in similar neutral colors. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Grande Latte

aarynmcf said:


> I forgot one
> View attachment 4593974


 You need a red, or a fuchsia somewhere.


----------



## Grande Latte

Aquaamyca said:


> need your expert help! I’d like to get an ivory or beige bag and I can’t decide between these two:
> 
> medium loulou in dark beige (ysl store marked down to $1550 but has a scratch on the flap already)
> 
> medium nolita in ivory snakeskin (neiman marked down from $3900 to $2900. Still very expensive to me)
> 
> both adorable and such different styles. They will both fit my life style as I wear lots of neutrals, casual blazer/leather jacket, jeans, booties and sneakers.
> 
> thank you in advance!



Medium Loulou.


----------



## Grande Latte

Aquaamyca said:


> I got the same medium loulou in dark beige and am so excited about it! It’s gorgeous. Questions to your stylish ladies-what shoes do I pair with this bag in this neutral dark beige color? My lifestyle is very low key so I am thinking sneakers or low heeled booties in similar neutral colors. Thoughts? Thanks!



I think everything goes with a neutral like dark beige. This color is very versatile.


----------



## aarynmcf

Grande Latte said:


> You need a red, or a fuchsia somewhere.


Nooooo!  I’m a very neutral person .


----------



## aarynmcf

Aquaamyca said:


> I got the same medium loulou in dark beige and am so excited about it! It’s gorgeous. Questions to your stylish ladies-what shoes do I pair with this bag in this neutral dark beige color? My lifestyle is very low key so I am thinking sneakers or low heeled booties in similar neutral colors. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Gringach

Louliu71 said:


> Hi Gringach, hope you are well!!
> 
> I hope you love her, I picked my Toy Lou Lou up at the weekend, was love at first sight!
> 
> Have you got many M’s left?
> 
> Take care
> 
> Xx
> Lou





Taimi said:


> Hi dear Gringach!
> 
> Nice to see you here!  I’m pretty sure your Loulou is going to be just fine! I suppose it’s very popular bag and I don’t remember reading complaints.



Hello Ladies!
Thanks for your messages 
I am great and hope you both are too!!
Yes, I still have most of my Mulbs but on the fence to might let go some of them... 
The LouLou bag is beautiful but the one I received didn’t work unfortunately, the leather was kind of creased.. And the style might be to trendy for me. Although I think this bag is here to stay 
Best wishes


----------



## Antigone

Two-year wear and tear review of the Loulou


----------



## Narm

Hi All 
Looking to purchase my first YSL bag and wanted the Toy LouLou with GHW but not sure if the strap will be big enough to wear as cross body - I am 5'7, does anyone around this height have any pictures 
Was hoping to wear it during the day then maybe bling it up for evenings with a chain strap


----------



## foxgal

Narm said:


> Hi All
> Looking to purchase my first YSL bag and wanted the Toy LouLou with GHW but not sure if the strap will be big enough to wear as cross body - I am 5'7, does anyone around this height have any pictures
> Was hoping to wear it during the day then maybe bling it up for evenings with a chain strap



Yep, for sure it will. I’m 5’6” and the top of the bag is right at my hipbone with the strap set on the middle hole. Excuse the bad pics...I’m camping right now lol!


----------



## Narm

foxgal said:


> Yep, for sure it will. I’m 5’6” and the top of the bag is right at my hipbone with the strap set on the middle hole. Excuse the bad pics...I’m camping right now lol!
> 
> View attachment 4600471
> View attachment 4600472


That's perfect, thank you so much cant wait to order


----------



## achou85

Hi everyone!
I recently ordered a toy loulou from saks during their $200 off $800 sale. I admit that the bag was on sale for $1155 from $1650 so I quickly ordered it since it was an additional $200 off. Now I realize that it is actually the metallic bags - I picked up the red color.
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sai...05791&P_name=Saint+Laurent&Ntt=toy+loulou&N=0

Has any seen or purchased any of the metallic bags? The bag comes in 2 days and I'm contemplating if I wanted to return it since I was actually looking for the regular red bag, but $955 is a steal!
-Thanks!


----------



## ladybeaumont

The small Loulou (my first YSL bag!) I got during the Saks Thanksgiving card event just arrived. I was expecting to hate it as it was not my 1st choice (I wanted a baby Niki but they didn’t have it and then for this one I wanted GHW but they only had SHW) but I actually like it a lot. I’m so surprised at how light it is! It’s almost as light as my Proenza PS1 mini which is my favorite travel bag. The length of the chain also wasn’t too bad. I’m a shortie so I feared that it might end up being too long. I also end up liking this shade of silver. It’s not too shiny and tacky. My only complaint is the Saks packaging. The chains were wrapped and all that but there’s also lots of dust (there’s this one tiny white dot in the middle that I’m sure will haunt me forever) and some scruffs. There was no box, only a dust bag. I guess I just don’t trust Saks sometimes. I’ve read too many horror stories and I’ve personally seen SAs not bothering to check items when they are returned. I don’t want to exchange it though as I got a really good deal so I’ll just have to live with it.


----------



## Grande Latte

ladybeaumont said:


> The small Loulou (my first YSL bag!) I got during the Saks Thanksgiving card event just arrived. I was expecting to hate it as it was not my 1st choice (I wanted a baby Niki but they didn’t have it and then for this one I wanted GHW but they only had SHW) but I actually like it a lot. I’m so surprised at how light it is! It’s almost as light as my Proenza PS1 mini which is my favorite travel bag. The length of the chain also wasn’t too bad. I’m a shortie so I feared that it might end up being too long. I also end up liking this shade of silver. It’s not too shiny and tacky. My only complaint is the Saks packaging. The chains were wrapped and all that but there’s also lots of dust (there’s this one tiny white dot in the middle that I’m sure will haunt me forever) and some scruffs. There was no box, only a dust bag. I guess I just don’t trust Saks sometimes. I’ve read too many horror stories and I’ve personally seen SAs not bothering to check items when they are returned. I don’t want to exchange it though as I got a really good deal so I’ll just have to live with it.
> 
> View attachment 4606931



Saks packaging needs to improve on luxury bags. When I got my Mini Lou, I only got the Saks box, Saint Laurent dust bag, no authenticity card, and no wrapping on the chains. But the bag itself is brand new and beautiful, so I overlooked packaging. 

I would still buy from Saks because of its great constant promotions. And they ship super fast. And I also do enjoy shopping at a major department store because customer service is great and returns (if needed) are easy. 

Congrats on your new purchase. It looks beautiful and I'm sure you'll get lots of use out of it.


----------



## BB8

ladybeaumont said:


> The small Loulou (my first YSL bag!) I got during the Saks Thanksgiving card event just arrived. I was expecting to hate it as it was not my 1st choice (I wanted a baby Niki but they didn’t have it and then for this one I wanted GHW but they only had SHW) but I actually like it a lot. I’m so surprised at how light it is! It’s almost as light as my Proenza PS1 mini which is my favorite travel bag. The length of the chain also wasn’t too bad. I’m a shortie so I feared that it might end up being too long. I also end up liking this shade of silver. It’s not too shiny and tacky. My only complaint is the Saks packaging. The chains were wrapped and all that but there’s also lots of dust (there’s this one tiny white dot in the middle that I’m sure will haunt me forever) and some scruffs. There was no box, only a dust bag. I guess I just don’t trust Saks sometimes. I’ve read too many horror stories and I’ve personally seen SAs not bothering to check items when they are returned. I don’t want to exchange it though as I got a really good deal so I’ll just have to live with it.
> 
> View attachment 4606931


From what I understand you don't get a Saint Laurent box from Saks: just a Saks box.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Grande Latte said:


> Saks packaging needs to improve on luxury bags. When I got my Mini Lou, I only got the Saks box, Saint Laurent dust bag, no authenticity card, and no wrapping on the chains. But the bag itself is brand new and beautiful, so I overlooked packaging.
> 
> I would still buy from Saks because of its great constant promotions. And they ship super fast. And I also do enjoy shopping at a major department store because customer service is great and returns (if needed) are easy.
> 
> Congrats on your new purchase. It looks beautiful and I'm sure you'll get lots of use out of it.



Thanks! And yeah, for all my whining about the shipping packaging, it’s still my go-to place for luxury items (along with NM) because of the promotions and the easy returns! And it’s a hit or miss anyway. I‘ve ordered some stuff before (like Gucci) where you get a much nicer packaging. In a few cases, I got a box, ribbon, and even a paper bag! I guess it’s because it came directly from a store via SA?


BB8 said:


> From what I understand you don't get a Saint Laurent box from Saks: just a Saks box.



Yeah, it looks like it! It’s funny because I don’t really need the box and the fancy packaging in the long run but it’s still something nice I would’ve liked to see.


----------



## BB8

ladybeaumont said:


> Thanks! And yeah, for all my whining about the shipping packaging, it’s still my go-to place for luxury items (along with NM) because of the promotions and the easy returns! And it’s a hit or miss anyway. I‘ve ordered some stuff before (like Gucci) where you get a much nicer packaging. In a few cases, I got a box, ribbon, and even a paper bag! I guess it’s because it came directly from a store via SA?
> 
> 
> Yeah, it looks like it! It’s funny because I don’t really need the box and the fancy packaging in the long run but it’s still something nice I would’ve liked to see.


I can totally relate to the whole presentation perk: it just adds a little "something" to the overall unboxing experience! Enjoy your new lovely bag!


----------



## thundercloud

I love all the promos at Saks, but I do wish the presentation/shipping & packaging were consistent. My Lou camera bag from Saks was in its dustbag, wrapped in tissue paper and nothing else (aside from the FedEx box). I've received some bashed and torn FedEx packages in the past, so that worried me. Thankfully the bag was fine. My large WOC from Saks was in a black SL box, plus dustbag. Both times, the bags were new, since the foam wrapper was still on the chains, hadn't been disturbed, bags were in great condition.

I have a 3rd package arriving soon, so we'll see how it arrives!


----------



## Grande Latte

thundercloud said:


> I love all the promos at Saks, but I do wish the presentation/shipping & packaging were consistent. My Lou camera bag from Saks was in its dustbag, wrapped in tissue paper and nothing else (aside from the FedEx box). I've received some bashed and torn FedEx packages in the past, so that worried me. Thankfully the bag was fine. My large WOC from Saks was in a black SL box, plus dustbag. Both times, the bags were new, since the foam wrapper was still on the chains, hadn't been disturbed, bags were in great condition.
> 
> I have a 3rd package arriving soon, so we'll see how it arrives!



A 3rd package? How much damage did you do over Black Friday weekend? I've been really bad myself. I just think after this, and before after Christmas, we are not going to see so many great deals.


----------



## thundercloud

Grande Latte said:


> A 3rd package? How much damage did you do over Black Friday weekend? I've been really bad myself. I just think after this, and before after Christmas, we are not going to see so many great deals.


I should have clarified - my 3rd Saks package. LOL. It was my only bag purchase during Black Fri/Cyber Monday. I got sucked in by the sales and promos. Haven't been able to resist them! My other 2 bags were purchased fairly recently as well, but those were on my list of things I've been looking for (grey crossbody & usable WOC). 

I agree with you. I think since it's designer sale season, we've been seeing so many good items out there! Not sure the discounts will be as steep closer to Christmas...


----------



## Presents4me

Hi ladies,

I have an issue: I have two medium loulou, yes I love it that much. You can’t find a bag good as loulou in my opinion of that leather and size. Anyways, one is black and other is light natural. There is one called light tea that is on sale at one of the Saint Laurent store for a great price. Should I go ahead and get it?? What do yal think of the color?


----------



## misskittee

Presents4me said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have an issue: I have two medium loulou, yes I love it that much. You can’t find a bag good as loulou in my opinion of that leather and size. Anyways, one is black and other is light natural. There is one called light tea that is on sale at one of the Saint Laurent store for a great price. Should I go ahead and get it?? What do yal think of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607565


So glad to see this color in real life! It is beautiful, I love it. If you think you'll get good use out of it, I say go for it! To me, it's definitely more of a casual every day bag so it would fit nicely with the two you have that, to me, are more formal (although black can be dressed up or down).


----------



## mssmelanie

Presents4me said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have an issue: I have two medium loulou, yes I love it that much. You can’t find a bag good as loulou in my opinion of that leather and size. Anyways, one is black and other is light natural. There is one called light tea that is on sale at one of the Saint Laurent store for a great price. Should I go ahead and get it?? What do yal think of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607565


If it’s on sale then why not!  I’m debating a small loulou as well!  How are u finding the light colored one holding up?  Do you have to constantly clean it?


----------



## Presents4me

mssmelanie said:


> If it’s on sale then why not!  I’m debating a small loulou as well!  How are u finding the light colored one holding up?  Do you have to constantly clean it?


I have the Natural with gold hardware. Nope! Not at all. It’s held up extremely well. That was the first one bought and wore it so much that I realized I need another one so I don’t wear it too much. I find that the lighter colored loulou are a bit more forgiving than the dark ones as you can’t really see the lines of the leather and indents etc. I hope this helps!
Yes it is on sale. 30% off. Which is really good right? But do I need 3 loulous?! Lol. I feel like a psycho. Lol


----------



## Presents4me

misskittee said:


> So glad to see this color in real life! It is beautiful, I love it. If you think you'll get good use out of it, I say go for it! To me, it's definitely more of a casual every day bag so it would fit nicely with the two you have that, to me, are more formal (although black can be dressed up or down).


Yes! I was thinking the same thing. The color IS beautiful.... but really it’s a question of whether I need three louslous lol. Probably not.....haha


----------



## misskittee

Presents4me said:


> Yes! I was thinking the same thing. The color IS beautiful.... but really it’s a question of whether I need three louslous lol. Probably not.....haha


Lol no you probably don't but none of us do! I have two (in different sizes at least) but I still want the other color combos...they're like candy!


----------



## mssmelanie

Presents4me said:


> I have the Natural with gold hardware. Nope! Not at all. It’s held up extremely well. That was the first one bought and wore it so much that I realized I need another one so I don’t wear it too much. I find that the lighter colored loulou are a bit more forgiving than the dark ones as you can’t really see the lines of the leather and indents etc. I hope this helps!
> Yes it is on sale. 30% off. Which is really good right? But do I need 3 loulous?! Lol. I feel like a psycho. Lol


Oh that’s great to hear!  I will keep that in mind that I don’t have to be afraid of the light color. Yeah 30% off is good. You should snap it up!


----------



## Grande Latte

Presents4me said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have an issue: I have two medium loulou, yes I love it that much. You can’t find a bag good as loulou in my opinion of that leather and size. Anyways, one is black and other is light natural. There is one called light tea that is on sale at one of the Saint Laurent store for a great price. Should I go ahead and get it?? What do yal think of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607565



Wow. I think this is gorgeous. It fills in the missing space between black and natural. Unless of course, you get a splash of color. But no, I have many bags of the same styles because they are very useful to me. And the discount is another motivation.


----------



## lyxxx035

Presents4me said:


> I have the Natural with gold hardware. Nope! Not at all. It’s held up extremely well. That was the first one bought and wore it so much that I realized I need another one so I don’t wear it too much. I find that the lighter colored loulou are a bit more forgiving than the dark ones as you can’t really see the lines of the leather and indents etc. I hope this helps!
> Yes it is on sale. 30% off. Which is really good right? But do I need 3 loulous?! Lol. I feel like a psycho. Lol


Can we see a photo of the natural loulou?!


----------



## strawberrymilk

Got my first ever designer bag last week: a Toy Loulou in Latte from Selfridges! I've been lurking around this thread for a while and watched just about every Loulou review/unboxing video on Youtube before I took the plunge on this one. 

I'm in love with the color and the bronze hardware, not to mention the size is perfect for my needs! The leather also felt amazing to the touch. I did notice a bit of creasing on the bottom corner but it's only noticeable in certain lighting and doesn't really bother me. Also I got it for $966 at the Selfridges site after customs/taxes + shipping so I can't really complain haha. Shipping only took two days so it arrived right before Thanksgiving which was a pleasant surprise! The bag came in its original Saint Laurent box and dust bag which I got really excited about since I've heard most department stores don't include the box :o


----------



## lyxxx035

strawberrymilk said:


> Got my first ever designer bag last week: a Toy Loulou in Latte from Selfridges! I've been lurking around this thread for a while and watched just about every Loulou review/unboxing video on Youtube before I took the plunge on this one.
> 
> I'm in love with the color and the bronze hardware, not to mention the size is perfect for my needs! The leather also felt amazing to the touch. I did notice a bit of creasing on the bottom corner but it's only noticeable in certain lighting and doesn't really bother me. Also I got it for $966 at the Selfridges site after customs/taxes + shipping so I can't really complain haha. Shipping only took two days so it arrived right before Thanksgiving which was a pleasant surprise! The bag came in its original Saint Laurent box and dust bag which I got really excited about since I've heard most department stores don't include the box :o
> 
> View attachment 4607744
> View attachment 4607745


Gorgeous!!! I just got my first ever YSL small loulou in marine but the next one I want is the exact one you have. It’s the perfect shade of nude.


----------



## misskittee

strawberrymilk said:


> Got my first ever designer bag last week: a Toy Loulou in Latte from Selfridges! I've been lurking around this thread for a while and watched just about every Loulou review/unboxing video on Youtube before I took the plunge on this one.
> 
> I'm in love with the color and the bronze hardware, not to mention the size is perfect for my needs! The leather also felt amazing to the touch. I did notice a bit of creasing on the bottom corner but it's only noticeable in certain lighting and doesn't really bother me. Also I got it for $966 at the Selfridges site after customs/taxes + shipping so I can't really complain haha. Shipping only took two days so it arrived right before Thanksgiving which was a pleasant surprise! The bag came in its original Saint Laurent box and dust bag which I got really excited about since I've heard most department stores don't include the box :o
> 
> View attachment 4607744
> View attachment 4607745


Loveeeee! I have the same one (scooped it from mytheresa). The color is DIVINE! Enjoy


----------



## BB8

strawberrymilk said:


> Got my first ever designer bag last week: a Toy Loulou in Latte from Selfridges! I've been lurking around this thread for a while and watched just about every Loulou review/unboxing video on Youtube before I took the plunge on this one.
> 
> I'm in love with the color and the bronze hardware, not to mention the size is perfect for my needs! The leather also felt amazing to the touch. I did notice a bit of creasing on the bottom corner but it's only noticeable in certain lighting and doesn't really bother me. Also I got it for $966 at the Selfridges site after customs/taxes + shipping so I can't really complain haha. Shipping only took two days so it arrived right before Thanksgiving which was a pleasant surprise! The bag came in its original Saint Laurent box and dust bag which I got really excited about since I've heard most department stores don't include the box :o
> 
> View attachment 4607744
> View attachment 4607745


Congratulations! It's a beautiful neutral color combination!


----------



## Presents4me

lyxxx035 said:


> Can we see a photo of the natural loulou?!


Here you go!


----------



## Presents4me

Okay so the brand new green one has been sold. One moment too slow. There was another store that has it. Which color do you prefer? Debating between blue and
Olive green.


----------



## lyxxx035

Presents4me said:


> Okay so the brand new green one has been sold. One moment too slow. There was another store that has it. Which color do you prefer? Debating between blue and
> Olive green.


Blue! I just got deep marine but with GHW.


----------



## mssmelanie

strawberrymilk said:


> Got my first ever designer bag last week: a Toy Loulou in Latte from Selfridges! I've been lurking around this thread for a while and watched just about every Loulou review/unboxing video on Youtube before I took the plunge on this one.
> 
> I'm in love with the color and the bronze hardware, not to mention the size is perfect for my needs! The leather also felt amazing to the touch. I did notice a bit of creasing on the bottom corner but it's only noticeable in certain lighting and doesn't really bother me. Also I got it for $966 at the Selfridges site after customs/taxes + shipping so I can't really complain haha. Shipping only took two days so it arrived right before Thanksgiving which was a pleasant surprise! The bag came in its original Saint Laurent box and dust bag which I got really excited about since I've heard most department stores don't include the box :o
> 
> View attachment 4607744
> View attachment 4607745


It's gorgeous!


----------



## mssmelanie

Presents4me said:


> Here you go!


I love this color also!  I just started getting into YSL and loving all these posts.  Keep em coming!


----------



## foxgal

Presents4me said:


> Okay so the brand new green one has been sold. One moment too slow. There was another store that has it. Which color do you prefer? Debating between blue and
> Olive green.



I love them both, and olive is one of the colors in my capsule wardrobe. But for a bag I think the blue is more classic and will coordinate with most other colors.


----------



## foxgal

Argh...this Lou belt bag is taunting me...now on such deep discount. I LOVE the dark smog color and have been thinking about a belt bag. But I already have a toy Loulou. Do I really need two chevron quilted YSL mini bags? No. But....


----------



## Presents4me

foxgal said:


> Argh...this Lou belt bag is taunting me...now on such deep discount. I LOVE the dark smog color and have been thinking about a belt bag. But I already have a toy Loulou. Do I really need two chevron quilted YSL mini bags? No. But....
> 
> View attachment 4609023


Hey, I’m about to have three loulous all in medium so don’t sweat it lol. One is a toy loulou and one is a belt bag. They are completely different! Also, I love the smog color too ❤️


----------



## ladybeaumont

Presents4me said:


> Okay so the brand new green one has been sold. One moment too slow. There was another store that has it. Which color do you prefer? Debating between blue and
> Olive green.



The blue is striking! The green is too light for my taste.



foxgal said:


> Argh...this Lou belt bag is taunting me...now on such deep discount. I LOVE the dark smog color and have been thinking about a belt bag. But I already have a toy Loulou. Do I really need two chevron quilted YSL mini bags? No. But....
> 
> View attachment 4609023



They’re quite different in purpose so go ahead! If I find a good deal, I wouldn’t be above getting a toy on top of my small.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Finally used my small Lou. I love that it can fit a lot! It had my sunnies, lipstick, cardholder, iPhone, keys, and my bulky pouch which has sanitizer, tissue, wipes, portable battery, etc.















Question - is the leather at the strap suppose to arch naturally? Mine lays flat lol.


----------



## olinate

Presents4me said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have an issue: I have two medium loulou, yes I love it that much. You can’t find a bag good as loulou in my opinion of that leather and size. Anyways, one is black and other is light natural. There is one called light tea that is on sale at one of the Saint Laurent store for a great price. Should I go ahead and get it?? What do yal think of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607565


----------



## olinate

Presents4me said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have an issue: I have two medium loulou, yes I love it that much. You can’t find a bag good as loulou in my opinion of that leather and size. Anyways, one is black and other is light natural. There is one called light tea that is on sale at one of the Saint Laurent store for a great price. Should I go ahead and get it?? What do yal think of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607565



Love it!  I actually just picked up the mini in the same color!


----------



## Presents4me

Beauti


ladybeaumont said:


> Finally used my small Lou. I love that it can fit a lot! It had my sunnies, lipstick, cardholder, iPhone, keys, and my bulky pouch which has sanitizer, tissue, wipes, portable battery, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question - is the leather at the strap suppose to arch naturally? Mine lays flat lol.


Beautiful!! It depends how you wear it most of the time. I double up my shoulder straps so naturally, it would arch around to fit my shoulders.


----------



## Presents4me

olinate said:


> Love it!  I actually just picked up the mini in the same color!





olinate said:


> Love it!  I actually just picked up the mini in the same color!


I love this color. If it was in better condition I would’ve bought the green one. It’s gorgeous. I bought the blue one instead. Once received I’ll post pictures!!


----------



## thundercloud

thundercloud said:


> I love all the promos at Saks, but I do wish the presentation/shipping & packaging were consistent. My Lou camera bag from Saks was in its dustbag, wrapped in tissue paper and nothing else (aside from the FedEx box). I've received some bashed and torn FedEx packages in the past, so that worried me. Thankfully the bag was fine. My large WOC from Saks was in a black SL box, plus dustbag. Both times, the bags were new, since the foam wrapper was still on the chains, hadn't been disturbed, bags were in great condition.
> 
> I have a 3rd package arriving soon, so we'll see how it arrives!


My 3rd Saks purchase arrived in pristine, brand new condition, fully wrapped in the foam, along with the black SL box and dustbag. Yay! It's so darn cute! My new black w black hw toy loulou next to my beloved PS1 pouch for size comparison.


----------



## ladybeaumont

thundercloud said:


> My 3rd Saks purchase arrived in pristine, brand new condition, fully wrapped in the foam, along with the black SL box and dustbag. Yay! It's so darn cute! My new black w black hw toy loulou next to my beloved PS1 pouch for size comparison.



Congrats! She’s a beauty. And I love the PS1 too. It’s my go-to travel bag.


----------



## nekkid

Anyone else use their loulou toy everyday? I did for 1.5 weeks and noticed a lil thread peeling. It's not too serious, but makes me hesistant to use it every day. Any one have quality issue?


----------



## thundercloud

ladybeaumont said:


> Congrats! She’s a beauty. And I love the PS1 too. It’s my go-to travel bag.


Thank you! Can't wait to start using it!

(I have 3 PS1 pouches (older version). They are my carefree, go to crossbodies that I never ever worry about. Love them!)


----------



## Grande Latte

thundercloud said:


> My 3rd Saks purchase arrived in pristine, brand new condition, fully wrapped in the foam, along with the black SL box and dustbag. Yay! It's so darn cute! My new black w black hw toy loulou next to my beloved PS1 pouch for size comparison.



Glad to know Saks has improved its packaging.


----------



## foxgal

nekkid said:


> Anyone else use their loulou toy everyday? I did for 1.5 weeks and noticed a lil thread peeling. It's not too serious, but makes me hesistant to use it every day. Any one have quality issue?



yes, I’ve used mine everyday for about six months now. A teeny bit of corner wear and one section where the leather was a bit warped has become a slightly more pronounced. But overall it’s more durable than I even expected. 

What do you mean by a “thread peeling”? Like the edge coating of the leather peeling, or one of the stitches getting a bit fuzzy? If’s it’s edge coat peeling, that seems beyond normal wear and tear for a week and a half and you might want to ask for an exchange. But if it’s a thread getting fuzzy, I’d consider that normal wear and tear. Mine did that at first and then stopped “shedding” once all the extra fibers had worn off. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## nekkid

foxgal said:


> yes, I’ve used mine everyday for about six months now. A teeny bit of corner wear and one section where the leather was a bit warped has become a slightly more pronounced. But overall it’s more durable than I even expected.
> 
> What do you mean by a “thread peeling”? Like the edge coating of the leather peeling, or one of the stitches getting a bit fuzzy? If’s it’s edge coat peeling, that seems beyond normal wear and tear for a week and a half and you might want to ask for an exchange. But if it’s a thread getting fuzzy, I’d consider that normal wear and tear. Mine did that at first and then stopped “shedding” once all the extra fibers had worn off. Hope that makes sense!


Yup, the thread getting fuzzy. Glad mine is not the only one but happened so soon.


----------



## foxgal

nekkid said:


> Yup, the thread getting fuzzy. Glad mine is not the only one but happened so soon.



I understand...mine had some fuzzy thread pretty much from day one and it freaked me out a bit. But I just ignored it and they pretty much have all gone. I just examined mine again and can see maybe two bits of fuzziness on the corners. I’m assuming that the thread has some extra stray fibers in it that just needs to be shed...I didn’t want to pick or try to cut them off for fear of ending up with a dropped thread.


----------



## tempurabits

strawberrymilk said:


> Got my first ever designer bag last week: a Toy Loulou in Latte from Selfridges! I've been lurking around this thread for a while and watched just about every Loulou review/unboxing video on Youtube before I took the plunge on this one.
> 
> I'm in love with the color and the bronze hardware, not to mention the size is perfect for my needs! The leather also felt amazing to the touch. I did notice a bit of creasing on the bottom corner but it's only noticeable in certain lighting and doesn't really bother me. Also I got it for $966 at the Selfridges site after customs/taxes + shipping so I can't really complain haha. Shipping only took two days so it arrived right before Thanksgiving which was a pleasant surprise! The bag came in its original Saint Laurent box and dust bag which I got really excited about since I've heard most department stores don't include the box :o
> 
> View attachment 4607744
> View attachment 4607745



that;s a good price, i see it now for more than that though? how much was it before shipping & duties?

I was eyeing the new granite grey one on selfridges. i can't find it anywhere else except selfridges and mytheresa. it was also less than retail for around 900usd before duties and taxes & around 1060usd with duties since i'm in canada, i purchased it & then i wasn;t sure & i cancelled it & it came back in stock for a higher price of 1075USD ish before shipping & duties... !! i'm so sad & my Theresa would have crazy duties if i ordered from there. Hoping selfridges would restock again with the lower price


----------



## strawberrymilk

tempurabits said:


> that;s a good price, i see it now for more than that though? how much was it before shipping & duties?
> 
> I was eyeing the new granite grey one on selfridges. i can't find it anywhere else except selfridges and mytheresa. it was also less than retail for around 900usd before duties and taxes & around 1060usd with duties since i'm in canada, i purchased it & then i wasn;t sure & i cancelled it & it came back in stock for a higher price of 1075USD ish before shipping & duties... !! i'm so sad & my Theresa would have crazy duties if i ordered from there. Hoping selfridges would restock again with the lower price



Wow you're right I just checked Selfridges and they have 1 latte available for $965 O___O Mine was $850 before shipping ($30) and duties ($86)! I remember the granite version was around $890 right before Thanksgiving so your total cost sounds about right. I can't find it on the site now but I really hope they restock with better pricing so you can snag one again!


----------



## Grande Latte

Yes, the Mini Lou went up in price too. Was $995 before Thanksgiving, then department store started raising prices to $1,050 before taxes and shipping. I was able to get mine in the nick of time, at $995, used the promotion at Saks, and got the bag at roughly $750. I really lucked out.

Thanksgiving really is the best time to shop. That then probably after Christmas and New Year.


----------



## lyxxx035

My first but not last YSL! I'm normally a Celine girl but could not stop thinking about this Small Loulou in Marine and then added a cardholder in Black. I've been very impressed with the quality and how beautiful the leather is. This Loulou can pass off as black, deep navy, or blue depending on the lighting. Now I want a Toy Loulou in Latte, sighhhh .


----------



## Rggonzal

sjr1974 said:


> I just received my medium in gray from my theresa.  It's a very roomy bag and probably the biggest bag i own.  It's probably slightly too large for my 5 foot frame but i can fit my tablet, small notebook, large wallet, makeup bag, sunglasses  a nd portable phone charger in it which frees me up from carrying an additional tote when traveling.  The leather is so soft and smooth though and I love the color.  I debated returning it because I feel like it might be too large for me but I've already taken the tags off


Looks great on you!


----------



## honey52

Marine is gorgeous! 



lyxxx035 said:


> My first but not last YSL! I'm normally a Celine girl but could not stop thinking about this Small Loulou in Marine and then added a cardholder in Black. I've been very impressed with the quality and how beautiful the leather is. This Loulou can pass off as black, deep navy, or blue depending on the lighting. Now I want a Toy Loulou in Latte, sighhhh .


----------



## imunlisted

Thanks to all of you lovely people who have multiple pieces from the Loulou line - you've all inspired/enabled me to snap up the toy in black with BHW (already have the medium LL flap in black w/ GHW and the medium LL backpack in black w/ SHW).  Did NOT expect or plan to get this but basically got 20% off because...

I randomly logged on and noticed there's a *sale/promo code on Saks* that ends Saturday:

"ONLINE ONLY
$50 OFF your $250 purchase
$100 OFF your $450 purchase
$175 OFF your $750 purchase
$250 OFF your $1000 purchase
$400 OFF your $1500 purchase
Use Code *FESTIVESF"*​
Inserting link to Saint Laurent handbags here (since there are multiple LL versions that qualify and it's too much to post them all separately): https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Saint-Laurent/Handbags/shop/_/N-1z12s8wZ52jzot/Ne-6lvnb6

Hope this helps someone and happy hunting!


----------



## Chipee

Hi!  I just bought a toy loulou and am wondering if anyone knows if they recently changed the format for the serial numbers. I see that mine looks different from others and that makes me worry about authenticity. I am currently waiting for someone on the forum to authenticate it for me.


----------



## tempurabits

Grande Latte said:


> Yes, the Mini Lou went up in price too. Was $995 before Thanksgiving, then department store started raising prices to $1,050 before taxes and shipping. I was able to get mine in the nick of time, at $995, used the promotion at Saks, and got the bag at roughly $750. I really lucked out.
> 
> Thanksgiving really is the best time to shop. That then probably after Christmas and New Year.



Yea they had a really good cyber monday deal! Congrats for getting one at such a good price! They didn't have black with ghw or granite that I wanted so I didn't go through with it


----------



## imunlisted

Anyone ever order a Loulou from Saks online? They withdrew the funds but keep telling me i need to wait for anti-fraud verification... they've told me "24-48 hours" 4 times and it's been over 72 hours. My local Saks that I'm supposed to pick up at is holding it for me but this is so unbelievably frustrating! Even the manager called in for me and couldn't get a straight answer on how long this could take. 

I'm seeing tons of terrible reviews about their online system, customer service, and refund process and now I'm super worried. I feel guilty for sharing that code and apologize if anyone who bought online after seeing it is having similar problems. Any advice/insight is appreciated!


----------



## ladybeaumont

imunlisted said:


> Anyone ever order a Loulou from Saks online? They withdrew the funds but keep telling me i need to wait for anti-fraud verification... they've told me "24-48 hours" 4 times and it's been over 72 hours. My local Saks that I'm supposed to pick up at is holding it for me but this is so unbelievably frustrating! Even the manager called in for me and couldn't get a straight answer on how long this could take.
> 
> I'm seeing tons of terrible reviews about their online system, customer service, and refund process and now I'm super worried. I feel guilty for sharing that code and apologize if anyone who bought online after seeing it is having similar problems. Any advice/insight is appreciated!



Sorry to hear that. I got mine there during Cyber Monday and I made another purchase yesterday and everything went smoothly. Maybe because I’m using a Saks CC? I’ve been fortunate and never had any issues with them.


----------



## HavPlenty

lyxxx035 said:


> My first but not last YSL! I'm normally a Celine girl but could not stop thinking about this Small Loulou in Marine and then added a cardholder in Black. I've been very impressed with the quality and how beautiful the leather is. This Loulou can pass off as black, deep navy, or blue depending on the lighting. Now I want a Toy Loulou in Latte, sighhhh .


Just gorgeous! Everything about this is beautiful. Lovely photographs!


----------



## mssmelanie

imunlisted said:


> Anyone ever order a Loulou from Saks online? They withdrew the funds but keep telling me i need to wait for anti-fraud verification... they've told me "24-48 hours" 4 times and it's been over 72 hours. My local Saks that I'm supposed to pick up at is holding it for me but this is so unbelievably frustrating! Even the manager called in for me and couldn't get a straight answer on how long this could take.
> 
> I'm seeing tons of terrible reviews about their online system, customer service, and refund process and now I'm super worried. I feel guilty for sharing that code and apologize if anyone who bought online after seeing it is having similar problems. Any advice/insight is appreciated!


I ordered a loulou and it’s on it’s way to me. I haven’t had any problems either. I’m using a Saks card as well.


----------



## Aquaamyca

Hi ladies, after wearing my medium loulou for two days, I realized that:
1 if I wear it cross body, the back of the bag would start creasing because the bag is large ish 
2 the magnetic closure is so strong that I worry I’ll eventually warp it just by opening and closing 

any thoughts how to preserve the bag? I’ve been gentle with it but it’s a very soft bag...


----------



## ILP

I don’t wear my medium Lou Lou crossbody because I think it’s too big to be worn that way.  But I wear it long, single chain or with the chain doubled either on the shoulder or handheld. As for opening the bag, I had the same concern that the flap would start to stick out so  I open it by sliding my thumb and index finger under the flap on each side of the snap and lift. My bag looks perfect after two years.


----------



## chocolateolive

imunlisted said:


> Anyone ever order a Loulou from Saks online? They withdrew the funds but keep telling me i need to wait for anti-fraud verification... they've told me "24-48 hours" 4 times and it's been over 72 hours. My local Saks that I'm supposed to pick up at is holding it for me but this is so unbelievably frustrating! Even the manager called in for me and couldn't get a straight answer on how long this could take.
> 
> I'm seeing tons of terrible reviews about their online system, customer service, and refund process and now I'm super worried. I feel guilty for sharing that code and apologize if anyone who bought online after seeing it is having similar problems. Any advice/insight is appreciated!



I think this is more on the fault/issue with your credit card company. I would call the credit card company directly. They might be withholding funds from saks because they think someone stole your card and is trying to make a purchase.


----------



## Grande Latte

My experience with Saks has been positive. They charged my credit card super fast, and I received my delivery on a Saturday (sooner than expected) even though I clicked "free ship" and was thinking that I would wait a few days. 

Then one day after the promotion, they had another promotion with steeper discounts (before I received my item), so I contacted them, and they honored me the better deal.

So my experience with Saks has been SUPER positive. I guess it depends on the person you're in contact with, or with the credit card company because I don't have a Saks credit card, but I have a steady history of purchasing from them.


----------



## foxgal

ILP said:


> I don’t wear my medium Lou Lou crossbody because I think it’s too big to be worn that way.  But I wear it long, single chain or with the chain doubled either on the shoulder or handheld. As for opening the bag, I had the same concern that the flap would start to stick out so  I open it by sliding my thumb and index finger under the flap on each side of the snap and lift. My bag looks perfect after two years.



I do the same for opening my toy too - slide my ring and middle fingers under the flap on either side of the magnet and lift. Actually my SA showed me this when I bought it to avoid pulling on the v point of the flap. Works perfect!


----------



## papuqe_gucci

I can't decide between the regular LouLou and the Puffer.. I love how soft and cuddly the puffer is but i'm afraid it's just a fad of the moment. Any thoughts?


----------



## lyxxx035

papuqe_gucci said:


> I can't decide between the regular LouLou and the Puffer.. I love how soft and cuddly the puffer is but i'm afraid it's just a fad of the moment. Any thoughts?


I think it depends on which will make you happier! I have a small Loulou and I love how it can be dressed up or down. The puffer seems like a more casual bag, but if it's what your heart wants just rock it!


----------



## papuqe_gucci

That's a fair point and I am looking for a more casual bag that I can wear everyday. However, I also think that the regular Medium LouLou is pretty casual so idk  They're both so cute and the leather is TDF


----------



## mssmelanie

papuqe_gucci said:


> I can't decide between the regular LouLou and the Puffer.. I love how soft and cuddly the puffer is but i'm afraid it's just a fad of the moment. Any thoughts?


Maybe get the puffer now since it’s in season and the loulou in the spring?  The loulous seem to be a staple and not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Bluebellbun

I have this bag currently on hold and am undecided whether to go for it or not ? I’m just wondering if anyone has any thoughts about how the metallic will hold up ?


----------



## mssmelanie

Bluebellbun said:


> I have this bag currently on hold and am undecided whether to go for it or not ? I’m just wondering if anyone has any thoughts about how the metallic will hold up ?


I saw that on sale before and wasn’t sure either. I do have an old Marc Jacobs bag (not Marc by MJ)in the same color and it’s held up for 9 years now. But not sure if it’s the same leather. Hopefully, others can comment.


----------



## mssmelanie

Merry Christmas everyone!  Just got this during the Saks promo of $$ amount off a purchase. I sprayed her down with protectant already. She’s almost perfect. The leather looks pretty smooth. She just has 1 popped stitch on the handle. But I love how puffy and marshmallowy she looks!


----------



## lyxxx035

papuqe_gucci said:


> That's a fair point and I am looking for a more casual bag that I can wear everyday. However, I also think that the regular Medium LouLou is pretty casual so idk  They're both so cute and the leather is TDF


FYI the puffer is on sale: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/saint-laurent/black-medium-puffer-loulou-bag/4067581


----------



## SushiLover

mssmelanie said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  Just got this during the Saks promo of $$ amount off a purchase. I sprayed her down with protectant already. She’s almost perfect. The leather looks pretty smooth. She just has 1 popped stitch on the handle. But I love how puffy and marshmallowy she looks!


love and the color is fabulous. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mssmelanie

SushiLover said:


> love and the color is fabulous. Congratulations!!!!


Thank you!!!!  I have been eyeing it up for awhile. Bought a Chanel in the meantime that didn’t work out and returned it.  So when the promo from Saks came around again I jumped on it.


----------



## ladynky

mssmelanie said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  Just got this during the Saks promo of $$ amount off a purchase. I sprayed her down with protectant already. She’s almost perfect. The leather looks pretty smooth. She just has 1 popped stitch on the handle. But I love how puffy and marshmallowy she looks!


Beautiful bag!


----------



## daisychainz

Can someone please advise on the medium loulou. I have the chevron camera bag in black and wonder if the leather is the same feeling on the medium? People say it's soft/squishy online but my camera bag has always been more sturdy and tough feeling. Are they different leathers?


----------



## Antigone

daisychainz said:


> Can someone please advise on the medium loulou. I have the chevron camera bag in black and wonder if the leather is the same feeling on the medium? People say it's soft/squishy online but my camera bag has always been more sturdy and tough feeling. Are they different leathers?



Haven't touched the camera bag but I have the small and medium Loulou. The leather of loulou is soft, squishy but sturdy.  If you go on youtube, people who've had it two years say theirs look brand new, or close to brand new.


----------



## mssmelanie

ladynky said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thank you!  Can’t wait to use it!


----------



## kukla

Antigone said:


> Haven't touched the camera bag but I have the small and medium Loulou. The leather of loulou is soft, squishy but sturdy.  If you go on youtube, people who've had it two years say theirs look brand new, or close to brand new.


I have a medium loulou. It is one year old and looks perfect. Definitely is a good choice!


----------



## foxgal

daisychainz said:


> Can someone please advise on the medium loulou. I have the chevron camera bag in black and wonder if the leather is the same feeling on the medium? People say it's soft/squishy online but my camera bag has always been more sturdy and tough feeling. Are they different leathers?



I think they are the same leather but different construction. The chevrons on the camera are closer together therefore more structured. The Loulou flaps have more padding thus the squishiness.


----------



## Dreamybabie

mssmelanie said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  Just got this during the Saks promo of $$ amount off a purchase. I sprayed her down with protectant already. She’s almost perfect. The leather looks pretty smooth. She just has 1 popped stitch on the handle. But I love how puffy and marshmallowy she looks!


----------



## Dreamybabie

May I ask what you spray your purse with.


----------



## mssmelanie

Dreamybabie said:


> May I ask what you spray your purse with.


Collonil oil


----------



## mssmelanie

You can do a search on the forum. I did it based on the recommendations here. I’ve also sprayed my might champagne lamb skin CHANEL and so far so good!  It does not discolor the bags. I also have not had any accidents, I don’t think. Lol!


----------



## Dreamybabie

mssmelanie said:


> You can do a search on the forum. I did it based on the recommendations here. I’ve also sprayed my might champagne lamb skin CHANEL and so far so good!  It does not discolor the bags. I also have not had any accidents, I don’t think. Lol!


Thank you


----------



## mssmelanie

Dreamybabie said:


> Thank you


Your welcome!  I took my bag out today and was in the rain and it looks great!!  I had a little smudge and was able to wipe it off


----------



## Lwindy

Hello! Has anyone bought the medium puffer? I’m super tempted to get it in concrete or blanc vintage. Would love to see pictures of it irl!


----------



## Ustaci

Have you seen this small LouLou in pebbled leather? What do you ladies think?


----------



## chocolateolive

Ustaci said:


> View attachment 4635315
> 
> Have you seen this small LouLou in pebbled leather? What do you ladies think?


Never seen this before, looks very durable, not sure how I feel about it aesthetically though.


----------



## ladynky

Ustaci said:


> View attachment 4635315
> 
> Have you seen this small LouLou in pebbled leather? What do you ladies think?



It’s pretty to me. It’s is not something I’d carry everyday.


----------



## Grande Latte

Ustaci said:


> View attachment 4635315
> 
> Have you seen this small LouLou in pebbled leather? What do you ladies think?


I LOVE this grained leather on the small Lou even more. They have these on the NM site. Better than calfskin depending on how frequently/ heavy you want to use your bag.


----------



## Dreamybabie

Is this durable like the caviar?
Not too crazy about the pebble look.


----------



## foxgal

Ustaci said:


> View attachment 4635315
> 
> Have you seen this small LouLou in pebbled leather? What do you ladies think?



I really like this! Yes, there is something about the puffy lambskin that seems more luxurious, but the durability of the grained leather is a big plus for me and makes it look less delicate, more tough, somehow, kwim?


----------



## mssmelanie

Ustaci said:


> View attachment 4635315
> 
> Have you seen this small LouLou in pebbled leather? What do you ladies think?


I haven’t but looks durable!


----------



## mssmelanie

foxgal said:


> I really like this! Yes, there is something about the puffy lambskin that seems more luxurious, but the durability of the grained leather is a big plus for me and makes it look less delicate, more tough, somehow, kwim?


Yes!  I like the durability factor. I would’ve soo looked at this as an option in white. I recently got the white calfskin. I do love how puffy mine looks. Hmm.


----------



## Ustaci

mssmelanie said:


> Yes!  I like the durability factor. I would’ve soo looked at this as an option in white. I recently got the white calfskin. I do love how puffy mine looks. Hmm.


I saw your loulou.  It is lovely.


----------



## mssmelanie

Ustaci said:


> I saw your loulou.  It is lovely.


Thank you!  I do love it.


----------



## Tamag0tchi

Just picked up my toy loulou. She’s so squishy, I love her! The CA had to transfer the blush over from the SF store. So happy she did, she transferred 2 over so I can inspect both.


----------



## Grande Latte

Tamag0tchi said:


> Just picked up my toy loulou. She’s so squishy, I love her! The CA had to transfer the blush over from the SF store. So happy she did, she transferred 2 over so I can inspect both.



Wow. This is a CUTE color. I prefer lighter colors on the toy Loulou. Perfect for spring/ summer. Or over your winter whites.


----------



## Tamag0tchi

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. This is a CUTE color. I prefer lighter colors on the toy Loulou. Perfect for spring/ summer. Or over your winter whites.


I couldn’t decide between black or blush lol. But, I tend to wear more colored purses than black. So, blush it was!


----------



## Grande Latte

Tamag0tchi said:


> I couldn’t decide between black or blush lol. But, I tend to wear more colored purses than black. So, blush it was!



Black is everywhere. I prefer this light blush color.


----------



## Tamag0tchi

Grande Latte said:


> Black is everywhere. I prefer this light blush color.


Yes! That’s what I was worried about since I see every Youtuber has a black one. I only wish that it was a half chain strap like the other sizes has. I feel like it would dress it up so prettily.


----------



## foxgal

Tamag0tchi said:


> Yes! That’s what I was worried about since I see every Youtuber has a black one. I only wish that it was a half chain strap like the other sizes has. I feel like it would dress it up so prettily.



Many of us have gotten chain straps to switch out the leather one for a dressier look.


----------



## mssmelanie

Tamag0tchi said:


> Just picked up my toy loulou. She’s so squishy, I love her! The CA had to transfer the blush over from the SF store. So happy she did, she transferred 2 over so I can inspect both.


Love it!  It’s so pretty in pink!


----------



## plutojain779

YesYesYes!!! a bag of all times!


----------



## Mangotea

Ladies, I’m new to YSL.  Does the small lou Lou go on sale?  If so, how much?  I realize I just missed the holidays sales but wanted to know if I should buy now or wait for a sale.  TIA!


----------



## lyxxx035

Mangotea said:


> Ladies, I’m new to YSL.  Does the small lou Lou go on sale?  If so, how much?  I realize I just missed the holidays sales but wanted to know if I should buy now or wait for a sale.  TIA!


Best sales are around Black Friday. I got my small Loulou for $1,638 (instead of $1,950). It was listed for the sale price on Ssense but I had Nordstrom price match it. Farfetch, MyTheresa, Ssense usually have the best sale prices (but you have to pay import taxes with Ssense but not Farfetch or Mytheresa). Saks, Neiman, and other US retailers have okay sales on YSL but do offer good giftcard promos.


----------



## Mangotea

lyxxx035 said:


> Best sales are around Black Friday. I got my small Loulou for $1,638 (instead of $1,950). It was listed for the sale price on Ssense but I had Nordstrom price match it. Farfetch, MyTheresa, Ssense usually have the best sale prices (but you have to pay import taxes with Ssense but not Farfetch or Mytheresa). Saks, Neiman, and other US retailers have okay sales on YSL but do offer good giftcard promos.



THANKS mangotea!  I’ll wait then.  Appreciate your help!


----------



## lyxxx035

Mangotea said:


> THANKS mangotea!  I’ll wait then.  Appreciate your help!


No prob! I only recently got into YSL as well and lucked out as it was right before Thanksgiving. The best deal I saw on the small Loulou was the week of Thanksgiving where MyTheresa offered 25% off the black version with GHW. I wanted the Marine color otherwise I would have purchased the black for a bigger discount!


----------



## loubprincess

Tamag0tchi said:


> Just picked up my toy loulou. She’s so squishy, I love her! The CA had to transfer the blush over from the SF store. So happy she did, she transferred 2 over so I can inspect both.


Love the color.


----------



## mssmelanie

Mangotea said:


> Ladies, I’m new to YSL.  Does the small lou Lou go on sale?  If so, how much?  I realize I just missed the holidays sales but wanted to know if I should buy now or wait for a sale.  TIA!


  I would wait for a sale.  Saks offers 20% off sales sometimes or gift card promotions.  It says in the fine print that Saint Laurent is excluded but then when you try the codes it works.  Maybe they will have something for the upcoming MLK or President's day sales!  Keep a watch out!


----------



## mssmelanie

Mangotea said:


> Ladies, I’m new to YSL.  Does the small lou Lou go on sale?  If so, how much?  I realize I just missed the holidays sales but wanted to know if I should buy now or wait for a sale.  TIA!


One more thing!  If you use ******, also, you can get a rebate as well.  They have been having 10% back or more, a lot more frequently on Saks!


----------



## Fashion412

Ustaci said:


> View attachment 4635315
> 
> Have you seen this small LouLou in pebbled leather? What do you ladies think?


Makes me want to buy it if I didn't already have the envelope style! I love it! So much more durable.


----------



## earthygirl

mssmelanie said:


> One more thing!  If you use ******, also, you can get a rebate as well.  They have been having 10% back or more, a lot more frequently on Saks!



e bates is now rakuten


----------



## earthygirl

Mangotea said:


> Ladies, I’m new to YSL.  Does the small lou Lou go on sale?  If so, how much?  I realize I just missed the holidays sales but wanted to know if I should buy now or wait for a sale.  TIA!



Saks had a promo just last week.  It was $50 off every $250 you spend.  If you order online and go through rakuten  you can get an additional 10% cash back.  I bought a Loewe puzzle and would have bought the toy lou lou if they had it in the color I want.   The discount was better than what I saw during black friday and Cyber monday sales.

I would wait it out...They keep having sales or promos or gift card events.


----------



## Antigone

Also check Farfetch from time to time! I bought my small and medium Loulou from Brown's Fashions through Farfetch for 30% off, weeks before Black Friday.


----------



## kuriso

Hi Everyone! I'm new to SL and from all the LouLou pics from you guys,I'm in love & think its time I diversify my handbag collection and get my first SL ! I'm not sure what size I'll want to purchase but am probably leaning towards the  toy or small. I usually like to carry as little as possible. Some questions - do they still carry the black patent toy loulou or velvet in store? I really love the looks of patent and/or velvet but am concerned about durability. If they don't carry it right now, do you know when I can find out if it's in their next collection or do I have to try for preowned websites like Fashionphile? Thank you for the information!


----------



## Mangotea

mssmelanie said:


> I would wait for a sale.  Saks offers 20% off sales sometimes or gift card promotions.  It says in the fine print that Saint Laurent is excluded but then when you try the codes it works.  Maybe they will have something for the upcoming MLK or President's day sales!  Keep a watch out!



good tip - thanks!!!


----------



## Mangotea

Antigone said:


> Also check Farfetch from time to time! I bought my small and medium Loulou from Brown's Fashions through Farfetch for 30% off, weeks before Black Friday.


----------



## Mangotea

Thank you!!!  Excited!


Antigone said:


> Also check Farfetch from time to time! I bought my small and medium Loulou from Brown's Fashions through Farfetch for 30% off, weeks before Black Friday.



Oh wow, you’re making me excited.  Thank you!


----------



## meow2212

Hey everyone, I just purchased a Loulou today was wondering how I’m supposed to store it.  I’m thinking about laying the bag on its rear, but I also read that others advise the bag to be stored upright.  I’m worried that the bottom of the bag would sag under its own weight, what should I do?  Thanks!   (Omg this bag is so cute and squishy )


----------



## Presents4me

lyxxx035 said:


> My first but not last YSL! I'm normally a Celine girl but could not stop thinking about this Small Loulou in Marine and then added a cardholder in Black. I've been very impressed with the quality and how beautiful the leather is. This Loulou can pass off as black, deep navy, or blue depending on the lighting. Now I want a Toy Loulou in Latte, sighhhh .


That is GORGEOUS


----------



## Presents4me

Ustaci said:


> View attachment 4635315
> 
> Have you seen this small LouLou in pebbled leather? What do you ladies think?


Wow. It’s like a whole another species it looks sparkly?


----------



## aarynmcf

meow2212 said:


> Hey everyone, I just purchased a Loulou today was wondering how I’m supposed to store it.  I’m thinking about laying the bag on its rear, but I also read that others advise the bag to be stored upright.  I’m worried that the bottom of the bag would sag under its own weight, what should I do?  Thanks!   (Omg this bag is so cute and squishy )


I store mine upright and stuffed with the chains pulled inside so the leather lays flat across the top.


----------



## Presents4me

Here is a picture of the medium loulou in Denim Blue that I grabbed while it was on sale. Loaded her up and I love the color so much! Even more so than the black with silver hardware. It’s so stunning!


----------



## aarynmcf

kuriso said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm new to SL and from all the LouLou pics from you guys,I'm in love & think its time I diversify my handbag collection and get my first SL ! I'm not sure what size I'll want to purchase but am probably leaning towards the  toy or small. I usually like to carry as little as possible. Some questions - do they still carry the black patent toy loulou or velvet in store? I really love the looks of patent and/or velvet but am concerned about durability. If they don't carry it right now, do you know when I can find out if it's in their next collection or do I have to try for preowned websites like Fashionphile? Thank you for the information!


I have a toy, a small and a medium.  The small is the most versatile, I love and use the toy, but not often.  The medium is great because I don’t have to downsize my slgs.  I just ordered a second medium.  I also have two Lou camera bags.  I use these more than the small.  If I had to pick two, I’d pick the Lou camera and a medium.  If I could only have one, I’d pick the small loulou.


----------



## Presents4me

Here’s another for more color reference.


----------



## Grande Latte

Presents4me said:


> Here’s another for more color reference.


Try a few more photos outdoors in daylight. I'm sure this dark blue becomes a lighter shade in the sun. It's very pretty. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## aarynmcf

lyxxx035 said:


> Best sales are around Black Friday. I got my small Loulou for $1,638 (instead of $1,950). It was listed for the sale price on Ssense but I had Nordstrom price match it. Farfetch, MyTheresa, Ssense usually have the best sale prices (but you have to pay import taxes with Ssense but not Farfetch or Mytheresa). Saks, Neiman, and other US retailers have okay sales on YSL but do offer good giftcard promos.


I didn’t have to pay import taxes with Ssense.


----------



## lyxxx035

Presents4me said:


> Here’s another for more color reference.


Blue bag twins (I have the Small Louloueith GHW that you replied to earlier)! Yours is beautiful! Was it listed as Deep Marine as well? Where did you pick it up on sale?


----------



## lyxxx035

aarynmcf said:


> I didn’t have to pay import taxes with Ssense.


Oh lucky! Was it under the $800 limit?


----------



## aarynmcf

Presents4me said:


> Hey, I’m about to have three loulous all in medium so don’t sweat it lol. One is a toy loulou and one is a belt bag. They are completely different! Also, I love the smog color too ❤️


I just ordered my 6th if you count Lou camera bags.  I’ve got two Lou camera, a toy, small, medium, and another medium on the way.  But I also have all three prints of the pochette accessories and speedy 25 bandoliere, so I’m just crazy like that.


----------



## aarynmcf

imunlisted said:


> Anyone ever order a Loulou from Saks online? They withdrew the funds but keep telling me i need to wait for anti-fraud verification... they've told me "24-48 hours" 4 times and it's been over 72 hours. My local Saks that I'm supposed to pick up at is holding it for me but this is so unbelievably frustrating! Even the manager called in for me and couldn't get a straight answer on how long this could take.
> 
> I'm seeing tons of terrible reviews about their online system, customer service, and refund process and now I'm super worried. I feel guilty for sharing that code and apologize if anyone who bought online after seeing it is having similar problems. Any advice/insight is appreciated!


When I ordered my Lou camera, I waited up because I knew the sale was coming.  I placed my order at 12:01 AM.  The item was in stock but they canceled my order later that day or the next day. I was so mad because I had stayed up - I thought it was BS that one minute after midnight when the item was in stock and the order was confirmed that it later got canceled. The customer service team sourced one for me from one of their stores and ended up giving me an additional 10% off so I got the bag for between six and $700 and it retails for 1250 I think.  So, if you ever have an order to get canceled during one of those promotions call and complain!


----------



## aarynmcf

Presents4me said:


> Here’s another for more color reference.


Congrats!


----------



## aarynmcf

lyxxx035 said:


> Oh lucky! Was it under the $800 limit?


No it was over, maybe $1000


----------



## Presents4me

aarynmcf said:


> I have a toy, a small and a medium.  The small is the most versatile, I love and use the toy, but not often.  The medium is great because I don’t have to downsize my slgs.  I just ordered a second medium.  I also have two Lou camera bags.  I use these more than the small.  If I had to pick two, I’d pick the Lou camera and a medium.  If I could only have one, I’d pick the small loulou.


I like your style of collections!


----------



## Presents4me

Grande Latte said:


> Try a few more photos outdoors in daylight. I'm sure this dark blue becomes a lighter shade in the sun. It's very pretty. Congrats on your new bag!


Yes! I tried to do that but the lighting wouldn’t pick up a lighter shade bc it’s nighttime here. Definitely will take another during the day time. Thank you!


----------



## aarynmcf

Presents4me said:


> I like your style of collections!


Thank you.  I also have a mixed envelope, but I’m a bit on the fence w that one, because it’s so stiff.  I’m keeping for now for the variety.


----------



## Meredith23

Hello!

Would lover everyone’s opinions on which Loulou size I should get. I’m debating between the black leather with silver hardware toy or the black leather with silver hardware small.

I’d like to use this bag as an everyday bag. I went to YSL yesterday and compared both these bags in person but I am still unsure. Obviously the small fits more and I like the layout of the interior of that bag more. The toy seems really small but it’s also super cute and as long as I downsize a bit I think everything I carry could fit. I’m wondering if the chain strap on the small size looks too formal for everyday use in comparison to the leather strap on the toy size?

Price difference between these 2 bags is also $1200 CAD.

I would really appreciate anyone’s opinions on this. I also have pictures of both the bags on if anyone would like to see those.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Tamag0tchi

Meredith23 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Would lover everyone’s opinions on which Loulou size I should get. I’m debating between the black leather with silver hardware toy or the black leather with silver hardware small.
> 
> I’d like to use this bag as an everyday bag. I went to YSL yesterday and compared both these bags in person but I am still unsure. Obviously the small fits more and I like the layout of the interior of that bag more. The toy seems really small but it’s also super cute and as long as I downsize a bit I think everything I carry could fit. I’m wondering if the chain strap on the small size looks too formal for everyday use in comparison to the leather strap on the toy size?
> 
> Price difference between these 2 bags is also $1200 CAD.
> 
> I would really appreciate anyone’s opinions on this. I also have pictures of both the bags on if anyone would like to see those.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


For $1200 CAD, I would pick the toy. But, I’m biased since I like smaller bags and it fits more than most of my other mini bags. It fits as much as my small Gucci camera bag since it’s chunky. I can’t attest to the quality of the small size as I didn’t even look at that one when I went into the store. I like the casual strap a lot but I don’t find chain straps overly dressy.


----------



## mssmelanie

Meredith23 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Would lover everyone’s opinions on which Loulou size I should get. I’m debating between the black leather with silver hardware toy or the black leather with silver hardware small.
> 
> I’d like to use this bag as an everyday bag. I went to YSL yesterday and compared both these bags in person but I am still unsure. Obviously the small fits more and I like the layout of the interior of that bag more. The toy seems really small but it’s also super cute and as long as I downsize a bit I think everything I carry could fit. I’m wondering if the chain strap on the small size looks too formal for everyday use in comparison to the leather strap on the toy size?
> 
> Price difference between these 2 bags is also $1200 CAD.
> 
> I would really appreciate anyone’s opinions on this. I also have pictures of both the bags on if anyone would like to see those.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hey there!  They are both beautiful bags. You mentioned that you wanted to use it for everyday. It depends on what you carry. I decided on the small as I needed the room and I liked that I could wear it both crossbody and as a shoulder bag. I have the white with the silver chain which I think is casual enough for everyday. 

I have often bought bags that are so “cute” but because of their size, I couldn’t fit everything I wanted and ended up selling bags at a loss. Or not using the bags and “resenting” that I spent so much money on bags I don’t use often. 

They are both great bags!  I hear people love all the different loulou sizes all for different reasons. If it’s price you are concerned about, Saks and other sites often have promos. And yes, definitely post pics!  I never get tired of seeing loulou pics!


----------



## Tda178

Has anyone had any issues with scratches on their Lou Lou? I was very sad when I received my new small Lou Lou and there are scratches on the leather and hardware. I ordered it from Neiman Marcus and was also disappointed that it did not come in a Saint Laurent box or dust bag. I received my bag in a plain white dust bag. I have been wanting this bag for so long and now I need to return it. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## xbloostar

Meredith23 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Would lover everyone’s opinions on which Loulou size I should get. I’m debating between the black leather with silver hardware toy or the black leather with silver hardware small.
> 
> I’d like to use this bag as an everyday bag. I went to YSL yesterday and compared both these bags in person but I am still unsure. Obviously the small fits more and I like the layout of the interior of that bag more. The toy seems really small but it’s also super cute and as long as I downsize a bit I think everything I carry could fit. I’m wondering if the chain strap on the small size looks too formal for everyday use in comparison to the leather strap on the toy size?
> 
> Price difference between these 2 bags is also $1200 CAD.
> 
> I would really appreciate anyone’s opinions on this. I also have pictures of both the bags on if anyone would like to see those.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



This was my dilemma too. I end up getting the small instead of the toy. I like how the chains are adjustable (cross body, shoulder strap). I actually like the chain strap more than the leather imo. I plan to use this bag as an everyday bag too and don’t see a problem as “too formal”. I also feel no difference in terms of weight of the small and toy regardless of the chain straps and the leather strap.


----------



## earthygirl

Bluebellbun said:


> I have this bag currently on hold and am undecided whether to go for it or not ? I’m just wondering if anyone has any thoughts about how the metallic will hold up ?




I’m just wondering...did you buy the metallic loulou?  I’m thinking about buying the bag in the toy size but have not seen it IRL.   If you bought it, I would appreciate it if you could answer some of my questions.  Is it a silvery or more of a Bronx or taupe metallic? Have you had any issues with the finish?  Do you think it’s more of a night out bag or does it work well with more daytime casual outfits?   Thanks!


----------



## earthygirl

Tda178 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with scratches on their Lou Lou? I was very sad when I received my new small Lou Lou and there are scratches on the leather and hardware. I ordered it from Neiman Marcus and was also disappointed that it did not come in a Saint Laurent box or dust bag. I received my bag in a plain white dust bag. I have been wanting this bag for so long and now I need to return it. Let me know your thoughts.


I’m sorry...what a bummer.  I would contact customer service if you ordered via the website and ask if they can send you another one.  Sounds like the bag must have been used and returned or it could just be defective. Hopefully, the customer service rep will be helpful and send you a new one that’s packaged properly.  

FYI, in my experience NM has been inconsistent with packaging.  I received a bag I ordered through the store from another store that had it in stock which came in a dust bag without the normal stuffing and wrapping of the strap that you expect from a new bag.  I’ve also ordered the same bag through the website and received the Saint Laurent box, dust bag and normal stuffing inside the bag. 

good luck to you!


----------



## mssmelanie

Tda178 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with scratches on their Lou Lou? I was very sad when I received my new small Lou Lou and there are scratches on the leather and hardware. I ordered it from Neiman Marcus and was also disappointed that it did not come in a Saint Laurent box or dust bag. I received my bag in a plain white dust bag. I have been wanting this bag for so long and now I need to return it. Let me know your thoughts.


 I’m sorry that your unboxing was so disappointing. I would definitely return it. Mine was from Saks. The strap was wrapped and it had the ysl dust bag and a box that had a sticker with the bag style in it. Not the Ysl box though. It’s such a crapshoot when you order.  Good luck


----------



## mssmelanie

kuriso said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm new to SL and from all the LouLou pics from you guys,I'm in love & think its time I diversify my handbag collection and get my first SL ! I'm not sure what size I'll want to purchase but am probably leaning towards the  toy or small. I usually like to carry as little as possible. Some questions - do they still carry the black patent toy loulou or velvet in store? I really love the looks of patent and/or velvet but am concerned about durability. If they don't carry it right now, do you know when I can find out if it's in their next collection or do I have to try for preowned websites like Fashionphile? Thank you for the information!


Hey!  I’be also just become interested in Ysl. I don’t know too much. I have seen a toy velvet loulou on the YSL site during their sale. Haven’t seen any patent leather though. You can probably do a search in this forum for velvet and see what others have posted in the past.


----------



## foxgal

Meredith23 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Would lover everyone’s opinions on which Loulou size I should get. I’m debating between the black leather with silver hardware toy or the black leather with silver hardware small.
> 
> I’d like to use this bag as an everyday bag. I went to YSL yesterday and compared both these bags in person but I am still unsure. Obviously the small fits more and I like the layout of the interior of that bag more. The toy seems really small but it’s also super cute and as long as I downsize a bit I think everything I carry could fit. I’m wondering if the chain strap on the small size looks too formal for everyday use in comparison to the leather strap on the toy size?
> 
> Price difference between these 2 bags is also $1200 CAD.
> 
> I would really appreciate anyone’s opinions on this. I also have pictures of both the bags on if anyone would like to see those.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



It’s a tough decision, especially with the huge price difference! I have the toy and love it, but it works for me only because I carry very little and have a very casual lifestyle. I do a lot of walking so a lightweight small crossbody makes sense. 

For you though, it sounds like you like the small...you mentioned you prefer its internal structure more and that you’d have to downsize contents for the toy. So if you can swing it, get the small. I don’t think the chain straps are formal at all, fine for everyday. And the option to wear the chain long or doubled is a nice feature...one I miss on the toy.


----------



## Meredith23

Thank you so much for everyone’s feedback! I really appreciate it. The $1200 just seemed like a big jump but I think that I’ll do it. I would rather pay extra upfront but ultimately be able to use the bag more often and more comfortably! I should also mention that my style is girly and I was unsure if one of these bags would go better with that than the other. I’ve attached pictures of both the sizes when I tried them on at YSL.


----------



## aarynmcf

Meredith23 said:


> Thank you so much for everyone’s feedback! I really appreciate it. The $1200 just seemed like a big jump but I think that I’ll do it. I would rather pay extra upfront but ultimately be able to use the bag more often and more comfortably! I should also mention that my style is girly and I was unsure if one of these bags would go better with that than the other. I’ve attached pictures of both the sizes when I tried them on at YSL.
> 
> View attachment 4645761
> View attachment 4645762


Small is much better on u.  Good choice


----------



## xbloostar

Meredith23 said:


> Thank you so much for everyone’s feedback! I really appreciate it. The $1200 just seemed like a big jump but I think that I’ll do it. I would rather pay extra upfront but ultimately be able to use the bag more often and more comfortably! I should also mention that my style is girly and I was unsure if one of these bags would go better with that than the other. I’ve attached pictures of both the sizes when I tried them on at YSL.
> 
> View attachment 4645761
> View attachment 4645762




The small looks good on you ! 

If you’re not in a rush to buy it. Wait for some promotions like saks. Valentines Day is coming up. Hopefully there’s some sale coming up.


----------



## Antigone

Small.


----------



## kuriso

Oooh, love the modeling pics. I think the small looks better on your frame. I love the hardware too!!


----------



## Tda178

earthygirl said:


> I’m sorry...what a bummer.  I would contact customer service if you ordered via the website and ask if they can send you another one.  Sounds like the bag must have been used and returned or it could just be defective. Hopefully, the customer service rep will be helpful and send you a new one that’s packaged properly.
> 
> FYI, in my experience NM has been inconsistent with packaging.  I received a bag I ordered through the store from another store that had it in stock which came in a dust bag without the normal stuffing and wrapping of the strap that you expect from a new bag.  I’ve also ordered the same bag through the website and received the Saint Laurent box, dust bag and normal stuffing inside the bag.
> 
> good luck to you!




I actually did contact customer service and they offered to refund me $75 for the dust bag. As far as the scratches, they said I should email pics to customer service to see what can be done. I ended up to returning it completely. I’m thinking about ordering it again directly from Saint Laurent or maybe Saks instead. Thanks for your response!


----------



## nekkid

Meredith23 said:


> Thank you so much for everyone’s feedback! I really appreciate it. The $1200 just seemed like a big jump but I think that I’ll do it. I would rather pay extra upfront but ultimately be able to use the bag more often and more comfortably! I should also mention that my style is girly and I was unsure if one of these bags would go better with that than the other. I’ve attached pictures of both the sizes when I tried them on at YSL.
> 
> View attachment 4645761
> View attachment 4645762


Both sizes look great on you. Did you adjust the toy strap to be shorter? Cause even on the lowest hole, strap is pretty long.


----------



## Antigone

Small vs toy was also my dilemma, and it didn’t seem logical how the price goes up so high in between those sizes (while the small and medium have a small price diff!). I eventually decided to get the small because I have so many mini bags already, and I feel like the price was worth it. However, I also got a medium because I couldn’t resist it.


----------



## Meredith23

Still not really sure how to reply to peoples messages directly so thank you so much to everyone for your replies! I did shorten the strap on the toy in the picture by wrapping the strap around on the inside of the bag, I also thought that the strap was a little too long to be worn any way but crossbody. It confuses me a little that the price difference is $1200 CAD between the toy and small but only $90 CAD from the small to medium. I think you are all right and it seems like small will be best for my needs! I’m going to wait a little bit and see if there will be any sales anywhere that I could use on the bag as a couple of you had mentioned and then if not I’ll go back to YSL and purchase! This has helped so much!! Thank you again!


----------



## Grande Latte

Given the tiny price difference, it's much better to go with small, plus it fits more inside too.


----------



## foxgal

Meredith23 said:


> Still not really sure how to reply to peoples messages directly so thank you so much to everyone for your replies! I did shorten the strap on the toy in the picture by wrapping the strap around on the inside of the bag, I also thought that the strap was a little too long to be worn any way but crossbody. It confuses me a little that the price difference is $1200 CAD between the toy and small but only $90 CAD from the small to medium. I think you are all right and it seems like small will be best for my needs! I’m going to wait a little bit and see if there will be any sales anywhere that I could use on the bag as a couple of you had mentioned and then if not I’ll go back to YSL and purchase! This has helped so much!! Thank you again!



As you said, better to spend more and get something that you’ll get more wear from. It is just frustrating about the big price difference! I guess because the toy is considered a mini bag while the small is really a bag. Plus the chain strap, interior zipped compartment, etc all adds to material and construction cost.

It’s the same with the Gucci Dionysus line (which I also love) - the super mini is under $1000 and then the one for normal use is over $2500! But in that case the super mini is barely usable for anything whereas the toy Loulou actually fits quite a bit! 

Good luck with getting an upcoming sale or promotion! Typically the classic black doesn’t get heavily discounted so even if you get 10-15% off I’d say jump on it!


----------



## imunlisted

Thank you to @ladybeaumont, @chocolateolive, @mssmelanie, and @aarynmcf for the replies!

Sorry for the delay but wanted to update... it took another day of digging to find out the issue was with Saks.com. Every time I called/spoke to someone in customer service (over the phone, not the physical store), I kept getting told it was under that anti-fraud review, but the money had been withdrawn from my account already. I'm not ok with $1000 being taken out of my account within 8 hours of purchase and my not being "verified" going on 72 hours. I called every day (even though I was promised an email confirmation or a call back each time it never happened) and finally got someone to give me the number for the IT department. The IT manager finally admitted to me my order was fine and should have bee processed but they were behind/backlogged. I asked for my order to be expedited - it was just a few clicks and sending me an email confirmation. He agreed and I got my email within 2 hours of the call. I went straight to my Saks store to pick it up from the SA. Thank goodness she held it for me... by the time I went there were only two left, plus the display model (in the black enamel hardware I wanted).

The IT manager did tell me that Saks card/members do get priority, which makes sense. I also wasn't necessarily in a hurry (even though if I hadn't pushed the colorway I wanted might have sold out and I would have had to wait even longer for it to be sourced and shipped... and risked the order being cancelled), but the problem I had was the money being withdrawn. I was venting with an SA at Bottega before this was all resolved, and he was a little shocked. He said he used to work at Neiman's and they would never withdraw funds/charge until the order was confirmed. He also said he had just ordered back-ordered shoes from the Gucci website and they didn't charge his card until after he was sent a shipping confirmation.

So in conclusion - I'm off Saks.com, but was very appreciative of my local store. The SA I worked with told me to contact her about "online only" pricing in the future, and she would try/see if she could get it matched in store.

The whole brouhaha was worth it - I've been using this little lady every day since I finally got my hot little hands on her last month. I love this colorway; I wanted something subtle and this fits the bill perfectly. (Pic is strangely angled; the flap doesn't actually extend out the way it seems.)


----------



## aarynmcf

Meredith23 said:


> Still not really sure how to reply to peoples messages directly so thank you so much to everyone for your replies! I did shorten the strap on the toy in the picture by wrapping the strap around on the inside of the bag, I also thought that the strap was a little too long to be worn any way but crossbody. It confuses me a little that the price difference is $1200 CAD between the toy and small but only $90 CAD from the small to medium. I think you are all right and it seems like small will be best for my needs! I’m going to wait a little bit and see if there will be any sales anywhere that I could use on the bag as a couple of you had mentioned and then if not I’ll go back to YSL and purchase! This has helped so much!! Thank you again!


Neiman has a gift card event right now.  Also, small to medium is a $200 difference I think...


----------



## BagLadyT

Antigone said:


> Small vs toy was also my dilemma, and it didn’t seem logical how the price goes up so high in between those sizes (while the small and medium have a small price diff!). I eventually decided to get the small because I have so many mini bags already, and I feel like the price was worth it. However, I also got a medium because I couldn’t resist it.



Pics friend?


----------



## Antigone

BagLadyT said:


> Pics friend?



Posted here!

Saint Laurent Lou Lou Lovers


----------



## BagLadyT

Antigone said:


> Is it insanity to keep both?



Ooh gorgeous! Which did you end up keeping? I’ve yet to own a YSL bag. Do you love the quality?


----------



## Antigone

I kept both. Yes, I think the quality of this particular style is outstanding.  



BagLadyT said:


> Ooh gorgeous! Which did you end up keeping? I’ve yet to own a YSL bag. Do you love the quality?


----------



## Lwindy

Purchased the LouLou Puffer  I fell in love with the blanc vintage so will just need to baby it a lot.


----------



## mssmelanie

Congrats!  It’s so cute!  I would spray it with some protectant for sure. I wish I had done that on my other white bags. I have done it with my white loulou now.


----------



## Lwindy

mssmelanie said:


> Congrats!  It’s so cute!  I would spray it with some protectant for sure. I wish I had done that on my other white bags. I have done it with my white loulou now.


Yessss definitely going to spray it! I’ve only taken it out once because I was so paranoid. Planning to spray it this weekend!


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

Just got this pretty girl today. I’m in love!! I was going in for a medium beige but came out with a small grey.


----------



## meow2212

Does anyone have a Loulou with a twisted chain?  Mine has two 180 degree twists in it.


----------



## mssmelanie

Lelmillin said:


> Just got this pretty girl today. I’m in love!! I was going in for a medium beige but came out with a small grey.


It's gorgeous!  Like a puffy marshmallow! Congratulations!  I would highly advise spraying your lovely new bag with a protective spray


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

mssmelanie said:


> It's gorgeous!  Like a puffy marshmallow! Congratulations!  I would highly advise spraying your lovely new bag with a protective spray


Hi...thank you for the well wishes. Is there a spray you recommend? It is my first light bag. I  mostly own black and darker colors. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mssmelanie

meow2212 said:


> Does anyone have a Loulou with a twisted chain?  Mine has two 180 degree twists in it.


  I had to get up off the couch and pause Netflix to check my LouLou out and it is twisted on 1 side!  One side is fine, the other side, the chain has an extra twist.  Like it's not flush if I run the 2 chains flat up and together.  I'm going to try and forget I read this thread!


----------



## mssmelanie

Lelmillin said:


> Hi...thank you for the well wishes. Is there a spray you recommend? It is my first light bag. I  mostly own black and darker colors. Thanks for the help.


A lot of TPF members recommend Collonil.  I got it off Amazon.  I'm sure you can do a search for everyone's experience


----------



## meow2212

mssmelanie said:


> I had to get up off the couch and pause Netflix to check my LouLou out and it is twisted on 1 side!  One side is fine, the other side, the chain has an extra twist.  Like it's not flush if I run the 2 chains flat up and together.  I'm going to try and forget I read this thread!


 
I know I wish I never knew it either, but I was just playing with my bag when I found out ‍


----------



## Dreamybabie

How do you store your Loulou. I hate the slouchy look in purses and is trying to prevent that from happening to my new Loulou. Do you lay your flat when not using?  Upright stuffed?


----------



## metroelle

Dreamybabie said:


> How do you store your Loulou. I hate the slouchy look in purses and is trying to prevent that from happening to my new Loulou. Do you lay your flat when not using?  Upright stuffed?


This sounds crazy but I have a soft cloth it sits on and I lean the back part of it against the wall with a soft cloth behind it with the chains tucked in. I also don't want it to become too slouchy too quickly.


----------



## meow2212

Dreamybabie said:


> How do you store your Loulou. I hate the slouchy look in purses and is trying to prevent that from happening to my new Loulou. Do you lay your flat when not using?  Upright stuffed?



I’d stuff it and lay it on it’s back.  Standing up some bags cause the bottom corners to crease so spreading out the weight is how I prefer to store my bags.


----------



## dichka

For those with a small LouLou, what fits inside? Will an iPad fit?


----------



## xbloostar

Dreamybabie said:


> How do you store your Loulou. I hate the slouchy look in purses and is trying to prevent that from happening to my new Loulou. Do you lay your flat when not using?  Upright stuffed?



I stuffed it upright. I saved the stuffings that it came with. When I’m not using it I put it back as it was.


----------



## BB8

Dreamybabie said:


> How do you store your Loulou. I hate the slouchy look in purses and is trying to prevent that from happening to my new Loulou. Do you lay your flat when not using?  Upright stuffed?


I stuff mine and store it flat on its back in its dustbag.  I make sure to position the tassel it came with and any metal/angular parts of the strap on the perimeter, NOT laying on the bag itself (to prevent any indents).


----------



## Antigone

For those that store it flat on its back, is there no flattening on the chevron? 

I store mine upright but saw some sad hunched LouLous at the boutique yesterday and was thinking of storing them flat on their backs moving forward.


----------



## mssmelanie

Meredith23 said:


> Still not really sure how to reply to peoples messages directly so thank you so much to everyone for your replies! I did shorten the strap on the toy in the picture by wrapping the strap around on the inside of the bag, I also thought that the strap was a little too long to be worn any way but crossbody. It confuses me a little that the price difference is $1200 CAD between the toy and small but only $90 CAD from the small to medium. I think you are all right and it seems like small will be best for my needs! I’m going to wait a little bit and see if there will be any sales anywhere that I could use on the bag as a couple of you had mentioned and then if not I’ll go back to YSL and purchase! This has helped so much!! Thank you again!


Saks.com is having a $ off promo!


----------



## mssmelanie

Saks.com is having a $ off promo and then Rakuten is 10% rebate today


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

dichka said:


> For those with a small LouLou, what fits inside? Will an iPad fit?


Honestly..not a lot. For reference, I feel like my LV Saintonge fits more and that’s a small crossbody. IPad definitely will not fit. I can’t even get my iPhone into the middle zipper compartment. However, I did not buy this bag to be a workhorse so I’m not disappointed at all. It can fit my wallet, a small cosmetics case, my phone (in the front pocket), and keys.  I use other bags when I’m carrying a lot. I don’t care because the bag is so pretty. I could have gone for the medium but I have a lot of other bigger bags. I wanted something on the smaller side. Hope this helps.


----------



## BagLadyT

Lwindy said:


> Purchased the LouLou Puffer  I fell in love with the blanc vintage so will just need to baby it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648212
> View attachment 4648213



Love!! What size is that one and how tall are you?


----------



## BagLadyT

Meredith23 said:


> Thank you so much for everyone’s feedback! I really appreciate it. The $1200 just seemed like a big jump but I think that I’ll do it. I would rather pay extra upfront but ultimately be able to use the bag more often and more comfortably! I should also mention that my style is girly and I was unsure if one of these bags would go better with that than the other. I’ve attached pictures of both the sizes when I tried them on at YSL.
> 
> View attachment 4645761
> View attachment 4645762



What size is the bag on top? Small?


----------



## MS.DIAZ

Has anyone from Canada ordered from Harrods.com? The lou lou toy is cheaper, however im concerned about customs and duties. If I have to pay when the bag arrives it would just make sense to buy it here in Toronto verses waiting. So if anyone can share their experience that would be great. Thanks


----------



## nashpoo

Help! Small or medium? My husband said the medium looks a little big.. I'm 5'2"


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

nashpoo said:


> Help! Small or medium? My husband said the medium looks a little big.. I'm 5'2"


They both look stunning on you!!  Go for what you need. Do you need a larger, hold more everyday bag or the smaller occasional bag? I have the small and have to say, it doesn’t fit a lot. It’s deceiving and holds less because of the 2 compartments with zipper. I almost wish it would have been just one compartment. However, I’m in LOVE with my small loulou and have other everyday big bags. In any case, they both look incredible on you. Tell your hubby you need both...lol!


----------



## nashpoo

Lelmillin said:


> They both look stunning on you!!  Go for what you need. Do you need a larger, hold more everyday bag or the smaller occasional bag? I have the small and have to say, it doesn’t fit a lot. It’s deceiving and holds less because of the 2 compartments with zipper. I almost wish it would have been just one compartment. However, I’m in LOVE with my small loulou and have other everyday big bags. In any case, they both look incredible on you. Tell your hubby you need both...lol!


Honestly, just an every day bag bahah. My things fit in both bags! I just can't decide which one looks better on my frame


----------



## Grande Latte

Small looks better on your frame. Get the small. The medium is a little overwhelming on you.


----------



## papuqe_gucci

I think the small looks better on you


----------



## Antigone

Both look lovely on you (I actually think the medium looks really cute on you!) but I think the medium is too large for an everyday bag, even for me.


----------



## nashpoo

Grande Latte said:


> Small looks better on your frame. Get the small. The medium is a little overwhelming on you.





papuqe_gucci said:


> I think the small looks better on you





Antigone said:


> Both look lovely on you (I actually think the medium looks really cute on you!) but I think the medium is too large for an everyday bag, even for me.



Yay thank you all so much for your help!! I love both sizes but the medium will be going back!


----------



## foxgal

nashpoo said:


> Yay thank you all so much for your help!! I love both sizes but the medium will be going back!



Good call! I was going to agree to keep the small too. If everything you carry fits, the medium is just extra weight and bulk!


----------



## Tahoe10

Hello! I’m new to YSL and am considering the small LouLou (black with SHW). A huge question - is this bag heavy or uncomfortable? I have tried the Chanel M/L flap as well as the reissue and find both of them to be too heavy for me. I also don’t like where they sit on my body. I am drawn to the LouLou b/c it seems more lightweight and the leather piece on the shoulder strap may keep the chain from digging in....but I haven’t tried the bag on. I am also drawn to the LouLou because you can wear it crossbody unlike the Chanel classic flap. Any thoughts (especially on comfort of the bag)? Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## nashpoo

Tahoe10 said:


> Hello! I’m new to YSL and am considering the small LouLou (black with SHW). A huge question - is this bag heavy or uncomfortable? I have tried the Chanel M/L flap as well as the reissue and find both of them to be too heavy for me. I also don’t like where they sit on my body. I am drawn to the LouLou b/c it seems more lightweight and the leather piece on the shoulder strap may keep the chain from digging in....but I haven’t tried the bag on. I am also drawn to the LouLou because you can wear it crossbody unlike the Chanel classic flap. Any thoughts (especially on comfort of the bag)? Thank you so much!!!!


So light compared to my Chanel flaps! The Lou Lou hits pretty low When I wear it crossbody though


----------



## Tahoe10

nashpoo said:


> So light compared to my Chanel flaps! The Lou Lou hits pretty low When I wear it crossbody though


Thank you!!! I like bags that sit a bit lower when worn crossbody...


----------



## nashpoo

Tahoe10 said:


> Thank you!!! I like bags that sit a bit lower when worn crossbody...


Then deff go for the small Lou Lou  you'll love!


----------



## Dreamybabie

nashpoo said:


> Help! Small or medium? My husband said the medium looks a little big.. I'm 5'2"


I’m the same height as you and I got the medium. I love it. It holds a lot. I have kids so I can’t go for small purses.


----------



## nashpoo

Dreamybabie said:


> I’m the same height as you and I got the medium. I love it. It holds a lot. I have kids so I can’t go for small purses.


Omgg thank you for bringing that up. I have a six month old so I'm wondering if the medium might be useful? I'm not sure what stuff I'll be lugging around once he's a bit bigger haha


----------



## Wwoman10013

dichka said:


> For those with a small LouLou, what fits inside? Will an iPad fit?


Hi, maybe a mini iPad.  The reg iPad could fit in the medium, I think.


----------



## metroelle

Wwoman10013 said:


> Hi, maybe a mini iPad.  The reg iPad could fit in the medium, I think.


I fit my 12” MacBook in the medium


----------



## BagLadyT

nashpoo said:


> Help! Small or medium? My husband said the medium looks a little big.. I'm 5'2"



I’m also trying to decide on what size Loulou and I’m an inch shorter than you. Can you wear the small size crossbody or does it look odd?

Btw, I think both look stunning on you! I’m no help! I have a one year old and I always carry a diaper bag and usually throw that underneath the stroller and prefer a small crossbody.


----------



## nashpoo

BagLadyT said:


> I’m also trying to decide on what size Loulou and I’m an inch shorter than you. Can you wear the small size crossbody or does it look odd?


It looks weird imo. It's way too long


----------



## BagLadyT

nashpoo said:


> It looks weird imo. It's way too long



Ugh, ok. Let us know which you keep!


----------



## imunlisted

OMG everyone. I was in a rush this morning omw to work and jumped out of my car at Starbucks to pick up my mobile ordered coffee and... my toy LouLou got caught on me (I was going to leave it in the car under a scarf) and flew out the door and hit the concrete. A car was coming so I just grabbed it, locked the car and headed inside. I looked at my bag when I got to the office and... nothing had happened. 




Honestly, I wasn't too worried since my medium LouLou flap and medium LouLou backpack also seem indestructible.

Just wanted to share (esp for any newbies who were on the fence/wondering about LouLou wear and tear)!


----------



## froggie1018

I just received this camera bag from saks.  Is it normal that the hardware is oxydized like this?


----------



## nashpoo

froggie1018 said:


> I just received this camera bag from saks.  Is it normal that the hardware is oxydized like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658308


Yes, their hardware on some bags are brushed instead of shiny and smooth


----------



## mssmelanie

BagLadyT said:


> I’m also trying to decide on what size Loulou and I’m an inch shorter than you. Can you wear the small size crossbody or does it look odd?
> 
> Btw, I think both look stunning on you! I’m no help! I have a one year old and I always carry a diaper bag and usually throw that underneath the stroller and prefer a small crossbody.


I have the small Lou Lou and I think it looks ok crossbody. I’m 5ft 1


----------



## mssmelanie

mssmelanie said:


> I have the small Lou Lou and I think it looks ok crossbody


I’m 5ft 1


----------



## BagLadyT

mssmelanie said:


> I have the small Lou Lou and I think it looks ok crossbody. I’m 5ft 1



Wow looks so good on you! I ordered the small size today. I will probably wear it this way when pushing the stroller. Thank you for your help!


----------



## BagLadyT

She came early! My first YSL bag and won’t be my last!


----------



## Antigone

https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-mini-loulou-puffer-crossbody-bag/5517942/lite

mini puffer!


----------



## foxgal

Antigone said:


> https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-mini-loulou-puffer-crossbody-bag/5517942/lite
> 
> mini puffer!


----------



## 250gilly

Lwindy said:


> Purchased the LouLou Puffer  I fell in love with the blanc vintage so will just need to baby it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648212
> View attachment 4648213


Stunning. That colour is gorgeous


----------



## Maui528

Could someone please post a pic of the corner wear of your Lou Lou?


----------



## beatese

Hi ladies, I’m debating over loulou or a small puffer. Which leather is more durable and lighter? I do not want a bag that need to baby a lot. I’m 5ft 3... not sure which size. Small or medium. As I can’t see the bag in person, any suggestion will be helpful


----------



## Rockysmom

beatese said:


> Hi ladies, I’m debating over loulou or a small puffer. Which leather is more durable and lighter? I do not want a bag that need to baby a lot. I’m 5ft 3... not sure which size. Small or medium. As I can’t see the bag in person, any suggestion will be helpful


I am 5’11” and have the small puffer and small Lou Lou. I don’t like big bags and find this size holds enough for me. They do have measurements online. Maybe compare to a bag you already own to get a better idea.


----------



## nashpoo

Well, tried again with another Lou Lou. Excuse my pajamas LOL
is she huge looking?


----------



## 250gilly

nashpoo said:


> Well, tried again with another Lou Lou. Excuse my pajamas LOL
> is she huge looking?


she looks gorgeous.  Not too big at all.


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

nashpoo said:


> Well, tried again with another Lou Lou. Excuse my pajamas LOL
> is she huge looking?


Gorgeous on you! Enjoy her.


----------



## eggz716

nashpoo said:


> Well, tried again with another Lou Lou. Excuse my pajamas LOL
> is she huge looking?



LOVE! Keep it! I just recently got a small loulou in latte/gold HW and I’m eyeing that medium with black/black hw! looks sooooo sleek.  How are you liking it?


----------



## aarynmcf

froggie1018 said:


> I just received this camera bag from saks.  Is it normal that the hardware is oxydized like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658308


Yes


----------



## aarynmcf

Meredith23 said:


> Still not really sure how to reply to peoples messages directly so thank you so much to everyone for your replies! I did shorten the strap on the toy in the picture by wrapping the strap around on the inside of the bag, I also thought that the strap was a little too long to be worn any way but crossbody. It confuses me a little that the price difference is $1200 CAD between the toy and small but only $90 CAD from the small to medium. I think you are all right and it seems like small will be best for my needs! I’m going to wait a little bit and see if there will be any sales anywhere that I could use on the bag as a couple of you had mentioned and then if not I’ll go back to YSL and purchase! This has helped so much!! Thank you again!


If you haven’t gotten one yet, you can get 15% off at Matchesfashion plus 6% back from ****** or Rakuten.  Code is NEW15 - has to be the first order.


----------



## aarynmcf

Maui528 said:


> Could someone please post a pic of the corner wear of your Lou Lou?


I have none, I have 4 and two camera bags too


----------



## angel4Love

aarynmcf said:


> If you haven’t gotten one yet, you can get 15% off at Matchesfashion plus 6% back from ****** or Rakuten.  Code is NEW15 - has to be the first order.


 
Arrgghhhh this is so tempting


----------



## Maui528

Has anyone purchased the pebbled Lou Lou? Curious as to how it’s holding up


----------



## eggz716

Saks having a good promo now, got $400 off a so black medium loulou and 10% cash back in addition with rakuten (someone on purseforum kindly posted the tip on the promo!)


----------



## Presents4me

lyxxx035 said:


> Blue bag twins (I have the Small Louloueith GHW that you replied to earlier)! Yours is beautiful! Was it listed as Deep Marine as well? Where did you pick it up on sale?


No mine is called.... denim blue! Got it on tradesy it was new!


----------



## bluebird03

Ladies, am considering purchasing the small loulou from mytheresa.com and this would be my first time on that site. Any good/bad experiences?


----------



## Khepel

Hello, I’m trying to decide between medium college, medium envelope or small Loulou. I’m looking for versatile everyday bag that can also transition to night. Please give me your feedback if you have any of these bags. Thank you.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I have the small Lou Lou and love it.


----------



## Emgee2016

Hey guys! Just received my small loulou today but question—- do your loulous have creases on the front? I am thinking of returning mine. Take a look....


----------



## Khepel

They look like this after awhile but should not look like this from the beginning. I’ll return it.


----------



## Lmaec

Hi! just wanted to let everyone know Farfetch has the medium loulou in black pebbled leather with ghw for $1790.00 (normally $2450.00) and if you use Mel in Melboure's code (MELFF10) you get another 10% off so it comes out to $1611.00!!!!

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...-shoulder-bag-item-14574703.aspx?storeid=9359


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Emgee2016 said:


> Hey guys! Just received my small loulou today but question—- do your loulous have creases on the front? I am thinking of returning mine. Take a look....


Mine did not and still does not have creases like that.


----------



## Dreamybabie

Emgee2016 said:


> Hey guys! Just received my small loulou today but question—- do your loulous have creases on the front? I am thinking of returning mine. Take a look....


Definitely return. It shouldn’t look like this new. Mine have one minor crease after three months of use because I bent it while opening.


----------



## Emgee2016

Dreamybabie said:


> Definitely return. It shouldn’t look like this new. Mine have one minor crease after three months of use because I bent it while opening.


That’s good to know. I’ll definitely be returning it then.


----------



## earthygirl

Emgee2016 said:


> Hey guys! Just received my small loulou today but question—- do your loulous have creases on the front? I am thinking of returning mine. Take a look....


Mine does not; this is a flaw


----------



## luxurylover7

I'm sooo in love with YSL's loulou collection! The medium loulou in black with shw was my very first designer purchase and I have no regrets. Do you guys think YSL's loulou bag will be a classic throughout time?


----------



## SushiLover

luxurylover7 said:


> I'm sooo in love with YSL's loulou collection! The medium loulou in black with shw was my very first designer purchase and I have no regrets. Do you guys think YSL's loulou bag will be a classic throughout time?


I have the toy size so I really hope it becomes a classic, lol!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I still want a Lou Lou. Waiting to see what happens with the world...


----------



## Grande Latte

Designerhbgirl said:


> I still want a Lou Lou. Waiting to see what happens with the world...



Agree. It seems so frivolous to go out and buy bags in light of the global epidemic.


----------



## earthygirl

luxurylover7 said:


> I'm sooo in love with YSL's loulou collection! The medium loulou in black with shw was my very first designer purchase and I have no regrets. Do you guys think YSL's loulou bag will be a classic throughout time?


 
I have the toy loulou. I hope it becomes a classic.  It is so darn cute and functional for a small bag.


----------



## luxurylover7

earthygirl said:


> I have the toy loulou. I hope it becomes a classic.  It is so darn cute and functional for a small bag.



Agreed. It's at such a great price point for designer too in exchange for amazing quality! I used to dream of having a Chanel flap bag, but after owning a loulou, that itch for a Chanel is no longer there. So crazy.


----------



## craftybskt

nashpoo said:


> Help! Small or medium? My husband said the medium looks a little big.. I'm 5'2"


Is this the "granite" or "fog" color?


----------



## nashpoo

craftybskt said:


> Is this the "granite" or "fog" color?


Granite !


----------



## bluebird03

nashpoo said:


> Well, tried again with another Lou Lou. Excuse my pajamas LOL
> is she huge looking?


I bought the small returned for medium aNd then bought the small again. I felt the medium was too big on my frame am 5’3”. Medium worn Crossbody looked funny so it will have to be doubled or single. Still very much undecided on the size


----------



## luxurylover7

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I bought the small returned for medium aNd then bought the small again. I felt the medium was too big on my frame am 5’3”. Medium worn Crossbody looked funny so it will have to be doubled or single. Still very much undecided on the size



Both sizes look great imo. If it helps, I personally chose medium over small simply because I wanted a bit more room in my bag and it wasn't much of a price difference between the small and medium. Consider your lifestyle and how much space you essentially need. Hope this helps!


----------



## ddebartolo

Has anyone with the black hardware has issues with chipping? I want a black on black Loulou but I’m scared to purchase it if it’ll chip...


----------



## Emgee2016

mssmelanie said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  Just got this during the Saks promo of $$ amount off a purchase. I sprayed her down with protectant already. She’s almost perfect. The leather looks pretty smooth. She just has 1 popped stitch on the handle. But I love how puffy and marshmallowy she looks!


Hi! Can you give an update on how your bag is doing? Has the protectant spray helped keep it white? Also- which spray did you use? Thanks!


----------



## mssmelanie

Emgee2016 said:


> Hi! Can you give an update on how your bag is doing? Has the protectant spray helped keep it white? Also- which spray did you use? Thanks!


Hi there!  I’ve probably only used it 3-4 times so too early to tell but it still looks great!  Lol. I used the collonil spray that was recommended by some other members. I’m hoping to use it again soon!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I got this small Lou Lou a little over a year ago and have worn it a handful of times. Out of boredom I pulled her out and realized she has a scuff. Can anyone tell me if it can be removed or at least minimized?


----------



## hart88hart

Winter’sJoy said:


> I got this small Lou Lou a little over a year ago and have worn it a handful of times. Out of boredom I pulled her out and realized she has a scuff. Can anyone tell me if it can be removed or at least minimized?


Use some leather cleaner or conditioner and it will come off and just rub it in.  The mark will disappear


----------



## Winter’sJoy

.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

hart88hart said:


> Use some leather cleaner or conditioner and it will come off and just rub it in.  The mark will disappear


Thank you so much. Any specific kind?


----------



## hart88hart

Winter’sJoy said:


> Thank you so much. Any specific kind?


I have used Appleguarde and I believe it was Cadillac?  But I think any higher quality one will work


----------



## Winter’sJoy

hart88hart said:


> I have used Appleguarde and I believe it was Cadillac?  But I think any higher quality one will work


Thanks again!


----------



## hart88hart

Winter’sJoy said:


> Thank you so much. Any specific kind?


Cadillac Select Premium Leather lotion


----------



## ddebartolo

Hey everyone! I made my very first Ssense.com purchase and was able to get my wishlist bag at 20% off! I’ve been eyeing this one for a year now and finally pulled the trigger and am very happy that I did! I was nervous to buy from this site but everyone on this forum has said they’re authentic so I’m glad I listened. Without further ado, here is my So Black Small Loulou!


----------



## craftybskt

aarynmcf said:


> View attachment 4596976
> View attachment 4596975
> View attachment 4596969
> View attachment 4596970
> View attachment 4596971
> View attachment 4596972
> View attachment 4596973
> View attachment 4596974
> View attachment 4596969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I’m a little disappointed in the handles of the medium Loulou, But I will probably keep it anyway because the rest of it is perfect. It was 30% off, or $1515 shipped, and only available when you call the store.  There’s such limited quantities, I doubt I can find one that looks better everywhere else like the flap etc than this one...what do you all think???
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some comparisons of color. The lou is dusty gray, the toy is light natural, and the medium Loulou is dark beige.  I’ve compared the size to my speedy 25 and my earth gray small loulou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596969
> View attachment 4596970
> View attachment 4596971
> View attachment 4596972


Thanks for the photos.  Would you say that the "Earth" color is a true dark grey or a khaki color? I'm trying to decide between "Earth" and "Concrete".  There are so many YSL greys and beiges!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

ddebartolo said:


> Hey everyone! I made my very first Ssense.com purchase and was able to get my wishlist bag at 20% off! I’ve been eyeing this one for a year now and finally pulled the trigger and am very happy that I did! I was nervous to buy from this site but everyone on this forum has said they’re authentic so I’m glad I listened. Without further ado, here is my So Black Small Loulou!


I like the black on black. Do you know if the black hardware is known for chipping?


----------



## ddebartolo

Winter’sJoy said:


> I like the black on black. Do you know if the black hardware is known for chipping?


I’ve heard it’s hit or miss. I used to have the Chanel So Black Reissue and never had any chipping, yet heard that it was a possibility.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

ddebartolo said:


> I’ve heard it’s hit or miss. I used to have the Chanel So Black Reissue and never had any chipping, yet heard that it was a possibility.


I’m hoping you don’t have that issue. Good deal on a nice bag!


----------



## julou

ddebartolo said:


> Hey everyone! I made my very first Ssense.com purchase and was able to get my wishlist bag at 20% off! I’ve been eyeing this one for a year now and finally pulled the trigger and am very happy that I did! I was nervous to buy from this site but everyone on this forum has said they’re authentic so I’m glad I listened. Without further ado, here is my So Black Small Loulou!


Black hardware on black is so fab! Congrats  

I'm hoping ssense will allow the code to work for Australia soon but I don't think they would because our dollar has dropped so low!


----------



## LVobsessed2018

I'm looking to make my first ever YSL purchase and I think the loulou bag is it. I'm torn between toy and small though.  Does anyone know if a Samsung galaxy note 10+ with a case will fit in the toy?


----------



## eus

Hi everyone! I’m new to saint laurent. I usually buy Chanel and LV. Does anyone know if YSL will bring back the loulou top handle bag? I’ve been looking for preloved one in grey for a while, but would rather buy new. Thanks!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

eus said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to saint laurent. I usually buy Chanel and LV. Does anyone know if YSL will bring back the loulou top handle bag? I’ve been looking for preloved one in grey for a while, but would rather buy new. Thanks!


Pic?


----------



## eus

Winter’sJoy said:


> Pic?


This is what Im looking for. Loulou top handle.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I haven’t seen that one in a while. Did you check the Saint Laurent website? I think they would list all of their current bags.


----------



## eus

Winter’sJoy said:


> I haven’t seen that one in a while. Did you check the Saint Laurent website? I think they would list all of their current bags.


Yes I checked. I was wondering if anyone knew whether they will bring this style back.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

eus said:


> Yes I checked. I was wondering if anyone knew whether they will bring this style back.


Oh I’m sorry but I don’t know and this can’t help with that. Did you chat with anyone on the website or call and ask?


----------



## Khepel

eus said:


> Yes I checked. I was wondering if anyone knew whether they will bring this style back.


I saw the black top handle Loulou in Neiman Marcus a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## eus

Khepel said:


> I saw the black top handle Loulou in Neiman Marcus a couple of weeks ago.


Thank you! That gives me hope.


----------



## Lpw612

Just purchased my first saint Laurent loulou from the ssense sale.. I am so excited as I never owned a real designer bag before. Question for all my loulou girls do you wear it as an everyday bag ?


----------



## eggz716

Lpw612 said:


> Just purchased my first saint Laurent loulou from the ssense sale.. I am so excited as I never owned a real designer bag before. Question for all my loulou girls do you wear it as an everyday bag ?



Congratulations!! What size and color did you choose? You are going to love it.  I have a medium black with black hardware and a small dark beige with gold hardware.  I’ve worn both as an “everyday bag”.  The small is definitely lighter and easier for me to carry to the mall or something like that.  I love the medium black on black when i need to carry more large items or my iPad.  I have gotten more complements on the medium  post a picture when you get it!!


----------



## Lpw612

Hi guys, patiently awaiting my new saint Laurent small loulou black with gold hardware. Question, loulou lovers how do you clean your loulou and protect it from the rain ?


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Today I got my first ever YSL bag, and it’s the amazingly cute Toy Loulou in a gorgeous beige colour with silver hw I love her sooo much already, and actually got her for a bargain price from a girl in my neighbourhood! I couldn’t be happier


----------



## IntheOcean

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Today I got my first ever YSL bag, and it’s the amazingly cute Toy Loulou in a gorgeous beige colour with silver hw I love her sooo much already, and actually got her for a bargain price from a girl in my neighbourhood! I couldn’t be happier
> View attachment 4702288


What a cute little thing! Congrats on your purchase


----------



## eggz716

Is it wrong that i have a mini lou, small loulou, medium loulou and now i want a loulou puffer? I wasn’t interested at first then i felt the leather in person and it was an out of body experience LOL.  Thinking of small vs. medium...


----------



## Grande Latte

eggz716 said:


> Is it wrong that i have a mini lou, small loulou, medium loulou and now i want a loulou puffer? I wasn’t interested at first then i felt the leather in person and it was an out of body experience LOL.  Thinking of small vs. medium...



I think they are all very different. So go for it.


----------



## Mumfie

My first YSL Loulou medium i dark green. Absolutely love her.


----------



## Miss World

Mumfie said:


> My first YSL Loulou medium i dark green. Absolutely love her.


That is such a gorgeous colour, unbelievably beautiful. It is unique but so classic at the same time. Congratulations.


----------



## Lpw612

She is here !! My first ever designer bag. Got her off the 20% off ssense deal & could not be anymore happier !! They packaged very nice, I wish it came in the box but the dust bag will do she’s perfect


----------



## lyxxx035

Lpw612 said:


> She is here !! My first ever designer bag. Got her off the 20% off ssense deal & could not be anymore happier !! They packaged very nice, I wish it came in the box but the dust bag will do she’s perfect


Gorgeous! I have it in dark navy. Did you have to pay customs taxes upon delivery?


----------



## Lpw612

Mumfie said:


> My first YSL Loulou medium i dark green. Absolutely love her.


Congrats she’s a beaut ! I just got my first loulou small black with gold hardware. Wish I could go out and show her off but at least have something to look forward too u


lyxxx035 said:


> Gorgeous! I have it in dark navy. Did you have to pay customs taxes upon delivery?


Nope! & I was stressing that I was going to have to .. ssense assured me as well if I had to pay customs taxes, they would give me a store credit for the amount to.


----------



## rashah123

Lpw612 said:


> She is here !! My first ever designer bag. Got her off the 20% off ssense deal & could not be anymore happier !! They packaged very nice, I wish it came in the box but the dust bag will do she’s perfect


I'm looking to buy my first every designer bag and ive been eyeing the ysl loulou in black and gold! love it


----------



## Lpw612

rashah123 said:


> I'm looking to buy my first every designer bag and ive been eyeing the ysl loulou in black and gold! love it


I’m so glad I bought it , I was going back and forth with myself but glad I pulled the trigger.


----------



## bluebird03

rashah123 said:


> I'm looking to buy my first every designer bag and ive been eyeing the ysl loulou in black and gold! love it


I am waiting for the medium to go on sale....the black and gold is gorgeous


----------



## rashah123

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I am waiting for the medium to go on sale....the black and gold is gorgeous


The medium is a bit too big for me, I prefer smaller bags but both are so pretty!


----------



## rashah123

Lpw612 said:


> I’m so glad I bought it , I was going back and forth with myself but glad I pulled the trigger.


Hopefully after this whole situation is over, I'll go shopping and buy it


----------



## Eellee44

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3727713
> View attachment 3727715
> View attachment 3727716


Hi! I know this is a super old comment but I’m just wondering whether you remember the name of this chain? I’ve been on the site you posted but I can’t find it and I love it!! I need it for my toy! Thank you


----------



## Eellee44

Hi guys! I just got the Loulou toy for my birthday in the gold sand. Can anyone tell me how their lighter colours have held up? Contemplating switching for a black just because of wear. Thanks


----------



## Eellee44

Sorry, serial poster today. As I said above, I received this for my birthday. This was the last one in stock in this colour so hubby bought the display one. I had told him I liked black and this gold sand for him to pick, not sure why he didn’t pick the one that they had a brand new one of lol but anyway I do love this colour. I’ve noticed a few things though. Creases, a few threads but nothing massive but also some sort of silver mark and the stitching on the flap seems a little terrible. Would you go back and swap it? I actually wanted to refund it because I found a medium size one for a steal price (cheaper than I can get the small in store) but the YSL store doesn’t do refunds so ... that’s annoying. 
Let me know what you think. I’m leaning towards return I think.


----------



## Eellee44

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I am waiting for the medium to go on sale....the black and gold is gorgeous


There’s a medium currently on sale at farfetch. It isn’t black though. It’s like a dark grey/brown colour. 
https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...AlxZxxkpbWvTbmczVhHYtxcB8eBzPDJBoCriYQAvD_BwE


----------



## bluebird03

Eellee44 said:


> There’s a medium currently on sale at farfetch. It isn’t black though. It’s like a dark grey/brown colour.
> https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...AlxZxxkpbWvTbmczVhHYtxcB8eBzPDJBoCriYQAvD_BwE


Thank you, i saw this too. It says green  but the photo isnt showing that. I have reached out to customer service on this.

I would ask for an exchange on the bag, the issue with the stitches could get worse with time.


----------



## Eellee44

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Thank you, i saw this too. It says green  but the photo isnt showing that. I have reached out to customer service on this.
> 
> I would ask for an exchange on the bag, the issue with the stitches could get worse with time.


Yes I will be returning. I think there are too many little things wrong with it 

Yes i noticed that too actually. Weird. I find that farfetch never has very good descriptions. Interested to know what they respond! Such a great price.


----------



## Mumfie

Miss World said:


> That is such a gorgeous colour, unbelievably beautiful. It is unique but so classic at the same time. Congratulations.


Thank you so much! I didn't plan to buy a bag at YSL, but when I saw the green one I couldn't resist. Definitely not my last bag from YSL, I really want a smaller one too, in a lighter colour maybe.


----------



## bluebird03

Eellee44 said:


> Yes I will be returning. I think there are too many little things wrong with it
> 
> Yes i noticed that too actually. Weird. I find that farfetch never has very good descriptions. Interested to know what they respond! Such a great price.


Heard back from customer service, this is indeed green. The lighting makes it look brown


----------



## VgL

luxurylover7 said:


> Both sizes look great imo. If it helps, I personally chose medium over small simply because I wanted a bit more room in my bag and it wasn't much of a price difference between the small and medium. Consider your lifestyle and how much space you essentially need. Hope this helps!


I agree...I love all lou lou sizes and have the toy, small and medium...I like the look of the small the best but the medium allows me to carry as much as I want.  I’m 5”9 and feel like the medium fits perfectly on my frame.  The small may be a bit more versatile...double chain as a shoulder bag or cross body (albeit a smidge short on me).  Whereas, I would never were the medium cross body.   I also think the smaller the lou lou, the more structured.  The medium will definitely have a slouchier look over time as the leather softens.  But ultimately I think the size of the bag should fit the lifestyle or function that you had in mind for the bag.


----------



## VgL

Lpw612 said:


> Just purchased my first saint Laurent loulou from the ssense sale.. I am so excited as I never owned a real designer bag before. Question for all my loulou girls do you wear it as an everyday bag ?


Definitely!  I think the style lends itself to be a daily bag


----------



## Eellee44

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Heard back from customer service, this is indeed green. The lighting makes it look brown


I’d say then it’s the olive green rather than the green currently on the ysl site. Like this sold out one on farfetch? I actually love it. What are your thoughts? I’m so upset ysl store doesn’t refund because I’d return the toy and buy this one  

https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...medium-loulou-shoulder-bag-item-14616252.aspx


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Lpw612 said:


> She is here !! My first ever designer bag. Got her off the 20% off ssense deal & could not be anymore happier !! They packaged very nice, I wish it came in the box but the dust bag will do she’s perfect


Welcome to the designer bag community! I hope you are aware that it’s a HIGH risk of getting addicted, but it’s totally worth it


----------



## mssmelanie

Lpw612 said:


> She is here !! My first ever designer bag. Got her off the 20% off ssense deal & could not be anymore happier !! They packaged very nice, I wish it came in the box but the dust bag will do she’s perfect


Beautiful!  Enjoy her!  I bet you will use it so  much you won't need a box!


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Hi

I would like to ask does anyone own this model of a mini lou camera bag and could share the pictures of it? I can't find any online, except YSL and Farfetch website, but the picture are not clear. I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## raery

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to ask does anyone own this model of a mini lou camera bag and could share the pictures of it? I can't find any online, except YSL and Farfetch website, but the picture are not clear. I would greatly appreciate it



This probably doesn’t help. Mine is a different sheen and tassel I think?  I purchased it at Saks.


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

raery said:


> This probably doesn’t help. Mine is a different sheen and tassel I think?  I purchased it at Saks.



I love the pebbled leather. I hope they release more of their loulou range with this leather. It's really similar to the Chanel caviar leather. I love the slight sheen and love it combined with the loulou's puffiness.


----------



## JiMinee

Hello everyone! 
So I really want to buy the Mint Small Loulou. I saw that Saks currently has a good sale going on right now. I’m a little baffled though.
On their site, they have the bag named under “Small Loulou” but CLEARLY the pictures and item description shown are that of the TOY Loulou. The price listed, though, is the price of a SMALL Loulou.
I called CS and they couldn’t even tell me what the heck was going on. Basically, no help. 

Could someone maybe enlighten me if you have ordered the Mint Small Loulou from Saks? 

I don’t wanna order It and it turn out being that I paid the Small Loulou price for. Toy Loulou. Lol. 

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sai...e-leather-crossbody-bag/product/0400011866382


----------



## raery

hopeARMY318 said:


> Hello everyone!
> So I really want to buy the Mint Small Loulou. I saw that Saks currently has a good sale going on right now. I’m a little baffled though.
> On their site, they have the bag named under “Small Loulou” but CLEARLY the pictures and item description shown are that of the TOY Loulou. The price listed, though, is the price of a SMALL Loulou.
> I called CS and they couldn’t even tell me what the heck was going on. Basically, no help.
> 
> Could someone maybe enlighten me if you have ordered the Mint Small Loulou from Saks?
> 
> I don’t wanna order It and it turn out being that I paid the Small Loulou price for. Toy Loulou. Lol.
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sai...e-leather-crossbody-bag/product/0400011866382
> View attachment 4715265


It has to be the small size for that price.  I think maybe they just posted the wrong picture and description.  It's happened before with Saks.  If it were me, I would go ahead and order it.  Saks does offer free shipping and free returns, so if there is some mistake with the listing you can always send it back.  Hope this helps!


----------



## JiMinee

raery said:


> It has to be the small size for that price.  I think maybe they just posted the wrong picture and description.  It's happened before with Saks.  If it were me, I would go ahead and order it.  Saks does offer free shipping and free returns, so if there is some mistake with the listing you can always send it back.  Hope this helps!


Thank you for responding! I just placed my order. I would really hate to miss out on this sale price!


----------



## raery

hopeARMY318 said:


> Thank you for responding! I just placed my order. I would really hate to miss out on this sale price!


I will keep my fingers crossed!  I agree, the sale prices right now are so awesome.  I placed an order yesterday and when I looked at Saks today I noticed a lot of the LouLou colors have sold out now.


----------



## JiMinee

raery said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed!  I agree, the sale prices right now are so awesome.  I placed an order yesterday and when I looked at Saks today I noticed a lot of the LouLou colors have sold out now.



Thank you!
I know I wish I had found out about this sooner. Loulou wasn’t on my radar until just last week!


----------



## Miss World

Bollywood actress Deepika Padukone’s mother carrying the Large Saint Laurent Lou Lou bag. The other lady is wearing a Large Sac De Jour bag.


----------



## JiMinee

Venturing out of my comfort zone and joined the Loulou Club today!!! My very first Saint Laurent bag! I’m so in love!


----------



## mssmelanie

hopeARMY318 said:


> Venturing out of my comfort zone and joined the Loulou Club today!!! My very first Saint Laurent bag! I’m so in love!
> View attachment 4717402


I love that black on black! Congrats!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

hopeARMY318 said:


> Venturing out of my comfort zone and joined the Loulou Club today!!! My very first Saint Laurent bag! I’m so in love!
> View attachment 4717402


It’s so bad ass! I love it. I want one but I’m just so worried about the chain and hardware chipping.


----------



## JiMinee

mssmelanie said:


> I love that black on black! Congrats!





Winter’sJoy said:


> It’s so bad ass! I love it. I want one but I’m just so worried about the chain and hardware chipping.



Thank you! I got her pre-loved, but she looks brand new (few very minor creases in the front, but she’s perfect, overall). 

I actually didn’t think about the chipping with the black on black, until after I bought it! Lol. Good luck to me! Lol


----------



## Winter’sJoy

hopeARMY318 said:


> Thank you! I got her pre-loved, but she looks brand new (few very minor creases in the front, but she’s perfect, overall).
> 
> I actually didn’t think about the chipping with the black on black, until after I bought it! Lol. Good luck to me! Lol


That’s great! I’m sure you got a great deal. Good luck but I’m sure you won’t need it.


----------



## neverbuyfake

raery said:


> It has to be the small size for that price.  I think maybe they just posted the wrong picture and description.  It's happened before with Saks.  If it were me, I would go ahead and order it.  Saks does offer free shipping and free returns, so if there is some mistake with the listing you can always send it back.  Hope this helps!



I bought that same one.  I received a Small Loulou in Dark Mint.  The description is just wrong.


----------



## neverbuyfake

Here are my new Small Loulous... Black on Black from Selfridges and Dark Mint from Saks


----------



## JiMinee

neverbuyfake said:


> Here are my new Small Loulous... Black on Black from Selfridges and Dark Mint from Saks
> View attachment 4723699



omg we are twinsies! I recently got both of these bags as well!


----------



## elculux

It's my birthday coming up soon and I was planning to order the loulou in silver hardware but I can't decide if I should go with medium or small. I would use this as a casual go-to bag for day and evening mostly and maybe even work, not for nights out unless it was just a casual sit down at a bar. Most of my bags are mini bags, the only large bag I have is the neverfull MM, so I thought it'd be good to have one slightly larger bag but I feel like it would look to big and dowdy on me. I'm 25, 5'2 with an average, slightly chubby sized body type.

I haven't been able to find many reviews or pics of people with my height.


----------



## neverbuyfake

hopeARMY318 said:


> omg we are twinsies! I recently got both of these bags as well!



Yey! Which one do you think you’ll wear more?


----------



## JiMinee

neverbuyfake said:


> Yey! Which one do you think you’ll wear more?


I feel like the black/black will get a lot of wear tune! Haha I can’t wait til we’re finally able to take these babies out!


----------



## IntheOcean

neverbuyfake said:


> Here are my new Small Loulous... Black on Black from Selfridges and Dark Mint from Saks
> View attachment 4723699


Perfect couple!  Is the Dark mint more to the green side or the blue side?


----------



## chocolateolive

Anyone have modeling pics/review of the mini puffer loulou?


----------



## M Tinsie

elculux said:


> It's my birthday coming up soon and I was planning to order the loulou in silver hardware but I can't decide if I should go with medium or small. I would use this as a casual go-to bag for day and evening mostly and maybe even work, not for nights out unless it was just a casual sit down at a bar. Most of my bags are mini bags, the only large bag I have is the neverfull MM, so I thought it'd be good to have one slightly larger bag but I feel like it would look to big and dowdy on me. I'm 25, 5'2 with an average, slightly chubby sized body type.
> 
> I haven't been able to find many reviews or pics of people with my height.


I have the size medium in black and gold! I’m also 5’2 with average sized frame (size 4). I use it mainly for work at the moment and I’m really happy with the size. I can throw in things without having to shuffle stuff around each time since it’s pretty roomie. I wouldn’t take it out for dinner or drinks because it’s too big and heavy in that size for that.

all in all I’m happy I got the medium because I have a lot of mini bags and it’s nice to have one that’s a lot bigger without looking very oversized.


----------



## Narm

Got my first YSL bag  

Love my Toy Lou Lou, can’t believe how much it can actually fit! Added a new strap for evenings to bling it up a little ☺️


----------



## Eellee44

Hey guys, has anyone bought a chain strap for the toy to match the antique gold hardware? I switched my bag because of stitching issues and I got a different colour and hardware. Would love to buy a chain strap too. Thanks


----------



## foxgal

Eellee44 said:


> Hey guys, has anyone bought a chain strap for the toy to match the antique gold hardware? I switched my bag because of stitching issues and I got a different colour and hardware. Would love to buy a chain strap too. Thanks



There are some posters on previous pages of this thread and also here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-antique-gold-hardware.1025799/#post-33752282


----------



## Eellee44

foxgal said:


> There are some posters on previous pages of this thread and also here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-antique-gold-hardware.1025799/#post-33752282


Thanks! I’ve asked the poster on that post but no response. I’ll search through this thread!


----------



## jeckic

beatese said:


> Hi ladies, I’m debating over loulou or a small puffer. Which leather is more durable and lighter?



I'm interested in this too?  Can anyone help?


----------



## Gigilux

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Today I got my first ever YSL bag, and it’s the amazingly cute Toy Loulou in a gorgeous beige colour with silver hw I love her sooo much already, and actually got her for a bargain price from a girl in my neighbourhood! I couldn’t be happier
> View attachment 4702288



Gorgeous color! Do you happen to know the color name for this? Would u mind posting a pic of it in a natural lighting? I’m looking for one with a neutral color but there are so many. Thanks!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Gigilux said:


> Gorgeous color! Do you happen to know the color name for this? Would u mind posting a pic of it in a natural lighting? I’m looking for one with a neutral color but there are so many. Thanks!


Thanks for your compliment The colour is called Powder, here you have a photo of the bag which is taken in a room filled with natural lighting (sunshine) with no filters or editing


----------



## Gigilux

Very nice bag! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## amm4675

Hi just got this bag in the toy size! Love it! Wondering everyone’s thoughts on waterproofing. Does it need it for rain and if so what should I use?


----------



## Gigilux

I had this one in black with SHW and it is great. The water seems to be very easy to wipe off. But I live in CA so it’s pretty dry here, so I don’t really think of any product for the rain. What color did you get it in? Would you mind share a pic? I want to get another one in some neutral colors


----------



## chocolateolive

Just received the mini puffer and I loveee the leather but I wish there was a size between mini and small.


----------



## likestardust

chocolateolive said:


> Just received the mini puffer and I loveee the leather but I wish there was a size between mini and small.


I have the mini too and I totally agree! The mini is still really cute though


----------



## chocolateolive

likestardust said:


> I have the mini too and I totally agree! The mini is still really cute though
> View attachment 4731160


It is very cute but it’s going back since I just purchased a beige gucci disco and it’s too similar in size


----------



## Ilaura75

Narm said:


> Got my first YSL bag
> 
> Love my Toy Lou Lou, can’t believe how much it can actually fit! Added a new strap for evenings to bling it up a little ☺️


Hi there, was wondering where you got your strap from please. I am looking for a strap for my toy LouLou too. Thanks! Yours looks amazing with your bag


----------



## TiTi78

Got my birthday gift to myself today! Purchased a black on black, small Lou Lou from Selfridges and it came in perfect condition. Brand new, YSL dust bag, authenticity card, and wrapped in the protective wrapping. So thrilled! It was supposed to come on next Tuesday but I got it today.


----------



## TheGrand17

Ilaura75 said:


> Hi there, was wondering where you got your strap from please. I am looking for a strap for my toy LouLou too. Thanks! Yours looks amazing with your bag


 Yes, I would love to know too!!! So beautiful!


----------



## chocolateolive

TiTi78 said:


> Got my birthday gift to myself today! Purchased a black on black, small Lou Lou from Selfridges and it came in perfect condition. Brand new, YSL dust bag, authenticity card, and wrapped in the protective wrapping. So thrilled! It was supposed to come on next Tuesday but I got it today.


Post a pic! Love that hardware and leather combo.


----------



## TiTi78

chocolateolive said:


> Post a pic! Love that hardware and leather combo.



With and without flash


----------



## Sugarbags

I'm on the fence getting this bag ,I just sold my college bag  As I found it the most practical so I was thinking of Maybe trying the Loulou bag... 
    I would like a larger size though.


----------



## cookiecookie23

Does anyone have this metallic red toy or have seen it in person? I’m not sure how the colour actually looks like.


----------



## JiMinee

IntheOcean said:


> Perfect couple!  Is the Dark mint more to the green side or the blue side?


I’m really bad with colors. But it definitely looks more green in my eyes! Lol


----------



## FierceAnn

Joined the LouLou club  Hope, that soft leather will be worn without any problems


----------



## Sugarbags

I have a question ,why do some of the medium Lou Lou  bags come with feet at the bottom and some have no feet on the pictures I've been seeing online?


----------



## eggz716

Sugarbags said:


> I have a question ,why do some of the medium Lou Lou  bags come with feet at the bottom and some have no feet on the pictures I've been seeing online?


Hmmm mine do not have feet. Do your have an example?


----------



## eggz716

Great review of different sized LouLous by my fave Chase Amie!


----------



## the_baglover

I've been seriously considering purchasing a medium lou lou for work. Would those who have this bag comment? Is it a good size for work?


----------



## armadillo24

Joining the Loulou club. Size small in Poudre as a graduation gift. In love!


----------



## Sadxpiggy

Can anyone post a picture of a small loulou in cream? Is it more white than beige?


----------



## meechelley

Sadxpiggy said:


> Can anyone post a picture of a small loulou in cream? Is it more white than beige?


Here is a picture of mine in cream/crema (got it from Saks): https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-saint-laurent-bags-here.845825/page-135#post-33760099
Here is another picture in different lighting: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-growing-collection.453881/page-2#post-33811690


----------



## Sadxpiggy

Thanks! I


meechelley said:


> Here is a picture of mine in cream/crema (got it from Saks): https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-saint-laurent-bags-here.845825/page-135#post-33760099
> Here is another picture in different lighting: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-growing-collection.453881/page-2#post-33811690


----------



## sharity

FierceAnn said:


> Joined the LouLou club  Hope, that soft leather will be worn without any problems



so beautiful! is this colour granite?


----------



## DagV

Hi guys, I am so excited to join the lou lou club. Can I please get your advice. I just recently purchased a brand new small loulou, latte. The store didn't have a brand new stock so I have to get it from the other state that was shipped to me. And now I am doubting if it's brand new because of the the indentations in the bag and the YSL logo bothers me a lot. I thinking of returning it.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

DagV said:


> Hi guys, I am so excited to join the lou lou club. Can I please get your advice. I just recently purchased a brand new small loulou, latte. The store didn't have a brand new stock so I have to get it from the other state that was shipped to me. And now I am doubting if it's brand new because of the the indentations in the bag and the YSL logo bothers me a lot. I thinking of returning it.


I understand you being upset about the wrinkling and scratches on the leather but what’s wrong with the logo?


----------



## foxgal

DagV said:


> Hi guys, I am so excited to join the lou lou club. Can I please get your advice. I just recently purchased a brand new small loulou, latte. The store didn't have a brand new stock so I have to get it from the other state that was shipped to me. And now I am doubting if it's brand new because of the the indentations in the bag and the YSL logo bothers me a lot. I thinking of returning it.



Congrats on your Loulou - it looks like a gorgeous color! Usually I’m not too fussed about new bags being 100% perfect (nothing can truly be perfect!), but my experience has shown me that the Loulou design is prone to creasing that can get worse. Your bag probably is new...I’ve seen many pictures of new ones with this creasing. But the problem is that the creasing can worsen over time into real dents. So my suggestion would be to return. If you can visit a store in person to inspect which bag you are going to buy, that would be ideal. 

I’ll segway into my experience....I got my toy Loulou over a year ago direct from boutique over a year ago, and didn’t even notice any creasing on the flap. But guess I was just so excited to buy the bag I wasn’t looking critically enough because there was a slight wobble in the leather. Fast forward to now and the crease has developed into a full on dent. It’s really not this noticeable during daily use. But it hurts my heart...I love this bag so much and it is far too late for any warranty defect claim. In fact it wouldn’t really bother me much except for it will really hurt resale value IF I ever decide to part ways with it. Otherwise the bag has been a lot tougher than I even expected. 

Anyone have any ideas of what could be done with this crease? Is there anything with special conditioners that can “re-tighten” leather?


----------



## DagV

Winter’sJoy said:


> I understand you being upset about the wrinkling and scratches on the leather but what’s wrong with the logo?


The logo has got like a black colour surrounding it on the YSL dots, looks like a dust or dirt that has developed overtime to me. If you look closer on the top 2 dots and bottom 2 lower dots.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

DagV said:


> The logo has got like a black colour surrounding it on the YSL dots, looks like a dust or dirt that has developed overtime to me. If you look closer on the top 2 dots and bottom 2 lower dots.


Oh I see now. You should probably exchange it.


----------



## DagV

foxgal said:


> Congrats on your Loulou - it looks like a gorgeous color! Usually I’m not too fussed about new bags being 100% perfect (nothing can truly be perfect!), but my experience has shown me that the Loulou design is prone to creasing that can get worse. Your bag probably is new...I’ve seen many pictures of new ones with this creasing. But the problem is that the creasing can worsen over time into real dents. So my suggestion would be to return. If you can visit a store in person to inspect which bag you are going to buy, that would be ideal.
> 
> I’ll segway into my experience....I got my toy Loulou over a year ago direct from boutique over a year ago, and didn’t even notice any creasing on the flap. But guess I was just so excited to buy the bag I wasn’t looking critically enough because there was a slight wobble in the leather. Fast forward to now and the crease has developed into a full on dent. It’s really not this noticeable during daily use. But it hurts my heart...I love this bag so much and it is far too late for any warranty defect claim. In fact it wouldn’t really bother me much except for it will really hurt resale value IF I ever decide to part ways with it. Otherwise the bag has been a lot tougher than I even expected.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas of what could be done with this crease? Is there anything with special conditioners that can “re-tighten” leather?
> 
> View attachment 4739578



I'm so sorry to see that. I contacted my SA and stated that this are natural crease. She also said that


----------



## DagV

foxgal said:


> Congrats on your Loulou - it looks like a gorgeous color! Usually I’m not too fussed about new bags being 100% perfect (nothing can truly be perfect!), but my experience has shown me that the Loulou design is prone to creasing that can get worse. Your bag probably is new...I’ve seen many pictures of new ones with this creasing. But the problem is that the creasing can worsen over time into real dents. So my suggestion would be to return. If you can visit a store in person to inspect which bag you are going to buy, that would be ideal.
> 
> I’ll segway into my experience....I got my toy Loulou over a year ago direct from boutique over a year ago, and didn’t even notice any creasing on the flap. But guess I was just so excited to buy the bag I wasn’t looking critically enough because there was a slight wobble in the leather. Fast forward to now and the crease has developed into a full on dent. It’s really not this noticeable during daily use. But it hurts my heart...I love this bag so much and it is far too late for any warranty defect claim. In fact it wouldn’t really bother me much except for it will really hurt resale value IF I ever decide to part ways with it. Otherwise the bag has been a lot tougher than I even expected.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas of what could be done with this crease? Is there anything with special conditioners that can “re-tighten” leather?
> 
> View attachment 4739578



I am sorry to hear that with your bag dear. I then contacted my SA and she said this is a natural crease that happens in the bag. She actually said and confirm that it also happens on grey and black bags. Personally I think it's should be puffy, and crease free as it is brand new.


----------



## Raaz

Hello,

I fell in love with the Saint Laurent Loulou bag. 

Could only find the colour way I wanted at https://www.thecorner.com/en-gb/woman/

I have paid for the bag but it hasn’t arrived. Anyone has any experience with this website. Apparently, they are based in Italy. 

Any insights will be appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ilaura75

Hello everyone,
I want to share with you my newly purchased Saint Laurent Loulou small bag in distressed leather in gold. I fell in love with it last year but was not sure of the distressed leather. I decided to go for it once and for all, maybe the confinement situation helped make my decision.

 I am a Saint Laurent bag addict. I already have :
2 Kates, a crocodile printed leather with tassel silver hw, a red grain de poudre with tassel with gold hw,
A Jamie big bag in black leather with silver hw, a Lou camera in black with gold hw and now a new addition the gold Loulou. i hope that the distressed leather will not be too fragile.

What do you think? Any advice or have anyone bought a metallic distressed leather bag and experienced the wear and tear?

For the moment I love how it looks. I think it has a rock and roll vibe and would be appropriate with my style...I guess I might have to baby it!

I enjoy all of your bags when you share them here. Now it is my turn to share with you. Really appreciate this forum where everyone is kind and supportive. Thanks !


----------



## Raaz

Wow what a great collection!


Honestly speaking, I have no idea about the wear and tear of the bag but the YSL logo seems to be ‘lost’. I was intrigued by the look of red metallic below. I have seen it on farfetch.com. But that is just my opinion. The gold does have a great vibe. Congrats on your purchase. Enjoy!


----------



## Ilaura75

Raaz said:


> Wow what a great collection!
> 
> 
> Honestly speaking, I have no idea about the wear and tear of the bag but the YSL logo seems to be ‘lost’. I was intrigued by the look of red metallic below. I have seen it on farfetch.com. But that is just my opinion. The gold does have a great vibe. Congrats on your purchase. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741491


Yes you are right, the gold logo is kind of ‘lost’ it being gold on gold. However, the whole vibe is just so ‘bling’ that the only way to go is just to dress casual and cool and rock and roll and not classical at all. The gold logo is not the eye catcher anymore I guess, the whole bag is...Thanks for your input!


----------



## Raaz

Ilaura75 said:


> Yes you are right, the gold logo is kind of ‘lost’ it being gold on gold. However, the whole vibe is just so ‘bling’ that the only way to go is just to dress casual and cool and rock and roll and not classical at all. The gold logo is not the eye catcher anymore I guess, the whole bag is...Thanks for your input!


True that. Please put some pics how to style it. I would love to see them and get some ideas too.


----------



## Ilaura75

Raaz said:


> True that. Please put some pics how to style it. I would love to see them and get some ideas too.


Will do so when I will receive it and get to wear it 
We are living in weird times, we have things that we love but we cannot wear it out yet. In France, some of us have started to work, however restaurants, bars, clubs, cafes are still closed. 
Will take time to style it...


----------



## Raaz

Same here...

Stay optimistic! Even this shall pass!


----------



## amm4675

Finally got a toy LouLou! Added a chain strap from Etsy! So much more beautiful in person. My wonderful husband modeled it for me


----------



## za1234

Your bag looks lovely and smooth! Love this style. Do you mind detailing the name of the chain strap seller.


----------



## amm4675

za1234 said:


> Your bag looks lovely and smooth! Love this style. Do you mind detailing the name of the chain strap seller.


Thanks! The shop name was lacecrafted! It was one of the the leather chain in the vintage gold color.


----------



## za1234

Thankyou! I hope you enjoy the toy loulou  I am torn between the gold or silver hardware, has anyone had issues with mixing the metals as I wear gold toned jewellery aswell so not sure if the SHW is difficult to style?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

eus said:


> Thank you! That gives me hope.


I just bought this in the black in Canada. It has been discontinued. I thought I saw it also on the Neiman Marcus website too.


----------



## elle456

I have my heart set on the Small Loulou in black with black hardware. For those who have the bag can you tell me whether it keeps it shape well? Also are you able to fit a full size wallet in it. I have the LV Clemence Wallet.


----------



## bluebird03

elle456 said:


> I have my heart set on the Small Loulou in black with black hardware. For those who have the bag can you tell me whether it keeps it shape well? Also are you able to fit a full size wallet in it. I have the LV Clemence Wallet.



Hi there, when i was looking at the loulou's i remember that it might have fit but then took up pretty much all the space.


----------



## bluebird03

Question for ladies with the medium loulou, how has the flap held up over the years? I heard that with use it could turn conical and  loose shape an also that you have to be careful to not put too much pressure on it.


----------



## nycgirl79

Hi everyone. I’ve been debating between the medium loulou, and the large college, and while I’m definitely leaning towards the loulou, I am concerned about the strap. I am definitely a crossbody girl, and from the measurements, it looks like the strap on the loulou - when not doubled - is not very long. If anyone has any pictures or guidance on whether this bag can be worn comfortably as a crossbody I would greatly appreciate it. If it helps, I’m 5’5, and a US size 10/12.
Thank you so much!!


----------



## bluebird03

nycgirl79 said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve been debating between the medium loulou, and the large college, and while I’m definitely leaning towards the loulou, I am concerned about the strap. I am definitely a crossbody girl, and from the measurements, it looks like the strap on the loulou - when not doubled - is not very long. If anyone has any pictures or guidance on whether this bag can be worn comfortably as a crossbody I would greatly appreciate it. If it helps, I’m 5’5, and a US size 10/12.
> Thank you so much!!


Medium loulou in my opinion doesn’t look good when worn crossbody. It’s a little too big and the drop is a little too short


----------



## nycgirl79

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Medium loulou in my opinion doesn’t look good when worn crossbody. It’s a little too big and the drop is a little too short



Thank you so much for your input! It’s definitely not what I wanted to hear, but grateful for the feedback!
I’m not sure what to do anymore...I really love the look and the size of the medium loulou, but not having a crossbody option is kind of a deal breaker for me.


----------



## elculux

I'm having so much trouble deciding between the small black loulou with black hardware or silver hardware. Like I've literally been thinking about it for months. The silver hardware definitely looks nice and luxe but I feel like everyone has it. Obviously not everyone has it, but silver and black in general is just way more common and if I look up loulous on insta, I see so many silver hardware bags and hardly and black hardware.

I think the black hardware looks cool and edgy and classy, but I'm worried it only looks like that in photos because of the way the light shines on it. I don't want the black hardware to blend in too much with the leather and be totally unnoticeable, I still want it to "pop" the way it does in photos. Does anyone have anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## elculux

eggz716 said:


> Congratulations!! What size and color did you choose? You are going to love it.  I have a medium black with black hardware and a small dark beige with gold hardware.  I’ve worn both as an “everyday bag”.  The small is definitely lighter and easier for me to carry to the mall or something like that.  I love the medium black on black when i need to carry more large items or my iPad.  I have gotten more complements on the medium  post a picture when you get it!!


Do you think you got compliments on the medium because of the size or because of the black hardware? I'm strongly considering getting a small black on black, but worried the black hardware logo will blend in too much with the bag and be unnoticeable :/


----------



## Winter’sJoy

elculux said:


> I'm having so much trouble deciding between the small black loulou with black hardware or silver hardware. Like I've literally been thinking about it for months. The silver hardware definitely looks nice and luxe but I feel like everyone has it. Obviously not everyone has it, but silver and black in general is just way more common and if I look up loulous on insta, I see so many silver hardware bags and hardly and black hardware.
> 
> I think the black hardware looks cool and edgy and classy, but I'm worried it only looks like that in photos because of the way the light shines on it. I don't want the black hardware to blend in too much with the leather and be totally unnoticeable, I still want it to "pop" the way it does in photos. Does anyone have anyone have any experience with this?


I wanted the black on black and still regret not getting it for a lower price on Selfridges before it sold out but I worry about the possible chipping.


----------



## eggz716

elculux said:


> Do you think you got compliments on the medium because of the size or because of the black hardware? I'm strongly considering getting a small black on black, but worried the black hardware logo will blend in too much with the bag and be unnoticeable :/


I think people liked the overall look of the bag  i think if i got the small black on black bag enthusiasts would notice as well. I agree it is more under the radar but i kind of like that undercover look  sent you a pm


----------



## Antigone

I like silver on the classic, and black hardware on the puffer


----------



## elculux

Antigone said:


> I like silver on the classic, and black hardware on the puffer


I actually just decided to go with this! I might get the medium puffer for the fall and I'll go with black hardware then.


----------



## chocolateolive

elculux said:


> I'm having so much trouble deciding between the small black loulou with black hardware or silver hardware. Like I've literally been thinking about it for months. The silver hardware definitely looks nice and luxe but I feel like everyone has it. Obviously not everyone has it, but silver and black in general is just way more common and if I look up loulous on insta, I see so many silver hardware bags and hardly and black hardware.
> 
> I think the black hardware looks cool and edgy and classy, but I'm worried it only looks like that in photos because of the way the light shines on it. I don't want the black hardware to blend in too much with the leather and be totally unnoticeable, I still want it to "pop" the way it does in photos. Does anyone have anyone have any experience with this?



I have the black on black and the hardware looks beautiful but it doesn’t stand out much from a short distance. I don’t mind though since it’s gorgeous and I have many other bags with stand-out hardware.


----------



## raery

nycgirl79 said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve been debating between the medium loulou, and the large college, and while I’m definitely leaning towards the loulou, I am concerned about the strap. I am definitely a crossbody girl, and from the measurements, it looks like the strap on the loulou - when not doubled - is not very long. If anyone has any pictures or guidance on whether this bag can be worn comfortably as a crossbody I would greatly appreciate it. If it helps, I’m 5’5, and a US size 10/12.
> Thank you so much!!



I have the large college and the medium Lou Lou.  To be honest, I’ve only carried the college twice.  I don’t find it comfortable to wear, and I feel like it looks like I’m carrying a briefcase.  The strap length on the Lou Lou is perfect for me to wear crossbody (I’m 5’3) but it looks too bulky for my taste, so I always wear it as a shoulder bag.  As a shoulder bag I absolutely love it.  It fits so much!


----------



## nycgirl79

raery said:


> I have the large college and the medium Lou Lou.  To be honest, I’ve only carried the college twice.  I don’t find it comfortable to wear, and I feel like it looks like I’m carrying a briefcase.  The strap length on the Lou Lou is perfect for me to wear crossbody (I’m 5’3) but it looks too bulky for my taste, so I always wear it as a shoulder bag.  As a shoulder bag I absolutely love it.  It fits so much!



Hi Raery. Thank you so much for your reply, this is incredibly helpful!


----------



## Nobodyindahouse

I purchased my toy loulou from mytheresa and just received it today, but the strap it came with isn’t adjustable and there’s no middle slit pocket, just a piece of fabric diving the two compartments. Theres also no larger slot pocket where the 3 credit card slots are. Is this normal? All the reviews I’ve seen show there’s supposed to be an adjustable strap, a middle slit pocket, and a larger slit pocket in the front, so I’m a little baffled.


----------



## raery

Nobodyindahouse said:


> I purchased my toy loulou from mytheresa and just received it today, but the strap it came with isn’t adjustable and there’s no middle slit pocket, just a piece of fabric diving the two compartments. Theres also no larger slot pocket where the 3 credit card slots are. Is this normal? All the reviews I’ve seen show there’s supposed to be an adjustable strap, a middle slit pocket, and a larger slit pocket in the front, so I’m a little baffled.
> View attachment 4764041
> View attachment 4764042
> View attachment 4764053


My strap is adjustable. Purchased from Saks.  Hopefully these pictures are helpful.


----------



## Nobodyindahouse

raery said:


> My strap is adjustable. Purchased from Saks.  Hopefully these pictures are helpful.



thanks! This is helpful. I’m not sure why my bag didn’t come looking like yours as it’s supposed to! Guess it’s going back to the store


----------



## qann77

Hi all! I finally got my LouLou Puffer bag in SHW (small size). For those of you with the same bag.... May I ask if the silver hardware is supposed to be shiny or more tarnished? 

Mine is received in more tarnished than shiny silver... I thought the photos on their website look more shiny....


----------



## Chrissyxo

Hi all! I feel so silly being so nitpicky about this but I received my small loulou from the YSL website this week and noticed that there are some relatively deep wrinkles on the front flap - what would you do in this situation? Exchange? Keep?


----------



## chocolateolive

Chrissyxo said:


> Hi all! I feel so silly being so nitpicky about this but I received my small loulou from the YSL website this week and noticed that there are some relatively deep wrinkles on the front flap - what would you do in this situation? Exchange? Keep?


Exchange!


----------



## angel4Love

Chrissyxo said:


> Hi all! I feel so silly being so nitpicky about this but I received my small loulou from the YSL website this week and noticed that there are some relatively deep wrinkles on the front flap - what would you do in this situation? Exchange? Keep?


 
Exchange for sure!


----------



## Chrissyxo

chocolateolive said:


> Exchange!





angel4Love said:


> Exchange for sure!


Thank you both for your responses! That is what I was leaning towards as well. I’m sure the wear will happen with time anyway but I would prefer that the item be in better condition for being brand new. (Bummer!)


----------



## tsereda

I just tried one on at the store a few hours ago and it was definitely a darker silver, I compared it to a Kate tassel and it was quite a bit darker and more tarnished looking. 



qann77 said:


> Hi all! I finally got my LouLou Puffer bag in SHW (small size). For those of you with the same bag.... May I ask if the silver hardware is supposed to be shiny or more tarnished?
> 
> Mine is received in more tarnished than shiny silver... I thought the photos on their website look more shiny....
> 
> View attachment 4765317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765323


----------



## eggz716

qann77 said:


> Hi all! I finally got my LouLou Puffer bag in SHW (small size). For those of you with the same bag.... May I ask if the silver hardware is supposed to be shiny or more tarnished?
> 
> Mine is received in more tarnished than shiny silver... I thought the photos on their website look more shiny....
> 
> View attachment 4765317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765323



yes it is more of a brushed antique silver, Ive seen it in store and compared to other silver hardware like on the sunset bag and the sunset is much more shiny. I liked the brushed silver effect on the puffer, congrats on the beautiful bag!


----------



## eggz716

Sharing some mod shots of the small and medium puffer! I need to decide which one to get for my bday next month  I also included a comparison of the medium puffer with the medium loulou I have (my one larger bag) I’m usually a smaller bag person but I’m sort of drawn to the medium, what do you all think?


----------



## qann77

eggz716 said:


> yes it is more of a brushed antique silver, Ive seen it in store and compared to other silver hardware like on the sunset bag and the sunset is much more shiny. I liked the brushed silver effect on the puffer, congrats on the beautiful bag!





tsereda said:


> I just tried one on at the store a few hours ago and it was definitely a darker silver, I compared it to a Kate tassel and it was quite a bit darker and more tarnished looking.



Thank you both for your replies! I didn’t realize that “brushed silver” is more tarnished looking. I have a YSL envelope WOC with silver shiny hw so I was puzzled why the silver hw looked so different on the puffer! Tbh I wasn’t too sure if I like the tarnished silver look but the more I look at it... it’s growing on me. Hope to enjoy using this one.


----------



## qann77

eggz716 said:


> Sharing some mod shots of the small and medium puffer! I need to decide which one to get for my bday next month  I also included a comparison of the medium puffer with the medium loulou I have (my one larger bag) I’m usually a smaller bag person but I’m sort of drawn to the medium, what do you all think?



I vote for the small puffer!


----------



## tsereda

qann77 said:


> Thank you both for your replies! I didn’t realize that “brushed silver” is more tarnished looking. I have a YSL envelope WOC with silver shiny hw so I was puzzled why the silver hw looked so different on the puffer! Tbh I wasn’t too sure if I like the tarnished silver look but the more I look at it... it’s growing on me. Hope to enjoy using this one.


The WOC was so much more shiny in store! I think the darker silver makes the bag look slightly edgy in a really good way. It’s such a gorgeous bag, I didn’t expect to like it from the pictures I’ve seen online but once I saw it in person I was stunned! I’m coming back to the store to try it on one more time today, I thought I knew what I wanted but seeing how gorgeous the LouLou puffer is in person threw a wrench in my plans. I have a feeling you will get a lot of wear and enjoyment out of the bag.


----------



## tsereda

eggz716 said:


> Sharing some mod shots of the small and medium puffer! I need to decide which one to get for my bday next month  I also included a comparison of the medium puffer with the medium loulou I have (my one larger bag) I’m usually a smaller bag person but I’m sort of drawn to the medium, what do you all think?


I really love the small on you! I think the medium is slightly close in silhouette to the medium Loulou you have so the small will switch it up. I really like the way the small looks with your frame.


----------



## bluebird03

eggz716 said:


> Sharing some mod shots of the small and medium puffer! I need to decide which one to get for my bday next month  I also included a comparison of the medium puffer with the medium loulou I have (my one larger bag) I’m usually a smaller bag person but I’m sort of drawn to the medium, what do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 4766316
> View attachment 4766317
> View attachment 4766318
> View attachment 4766319
> View attachment 4766320
> View attachment 4766321
> View attachment 4766322


I think the medium loulou looks great


----------



## RVP149

eggz716 said:


> Sharing some mod shots of the small and medium puffer! I need to decide which one to get for my bday next month  I also included a comparison of the medium puffer with the medium loulou I have (my one larger bag) I’m usually a smaller bag person but I’m sort of drawn to the medium, what do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 4766316
> View attachment 4766317
> View attachment 4766318
> View attachment 4766319
> View attachment 4766320
> View attachment 4766321
> View attachment 4766322


I like the small on you.  (the loulou looks amazing on you also!!!)


----------



## eggz716

qann77 said:


> I vote for the small puffer!





tsereda said:


> I really love the small on you! I think the medium is slightly close in silhouette to the medium Loulou you have so the small will switch it up. I really like the way the small looks with your frame.





sleeplessinseattle said:


> I think the medium loulou looks great





RVP149 said:


> I like the small on you.  (the loulou looks amazing on you also!!!)



Thank you all! I am so indecisive still! I think I’m going to drive back to the store to continue staring at both bags in the mirror


----------



## bluebird03

eggz716 said:


> Thank you all! I am so indecisive still! I think I’m going to drive back to the store to continue staring at both bags in the mirror


 
LOL...i thought i was settled on the medium loulou and then i saw a comparison video of the small and medium and I am back to square one!!! I dont know what i want so i am just going to wait for this crazy pandemic to end before i head out to the mall to try it on. GOod Luck with your decision!!


----------



## eggz716

sleeplessinseattle said:


> LOL...i thought i was settled on the medium loulou and then i saw a comparison video of the small and medium and I am back to square one!!! I dont know what i want so i am just going to wait for this crazy pandemic to end before i head out to the mall to try it on. GOod Luck with your decision!!



The struggle is REAL! I have a mini lou, small loulou, medium loulou, and soon to be a loulou puffer of undetermined size, gotta catch them all


----------



## Antigone

For the puffer, I like the medium size more. It suits the puffer.


----------



## aksf

Hey, I'm about to purchase my first ever designer bag and have been obsessed with ysl for a long time. I'm trying to decide between a loulou toy or a lpu camera bag (not sure if chevron or smooth). Opinions on that, please? 

I'm really excited to start my collection but the YSL boutiques where I live are still closed so I won't be able to try them anytime soon.


----------



## foxgal

Nobodyindahouse said:


> I purchased my toy loulou from mytheresa and just received it today, but the strap it came with isn’t adjustable and there’s no middle slit pocket, just a piece of fabric diving the two compartments. Theres also no larger slot pocket where the 3 credit card slots are. Is this normal? All the reviews I’ve seen show there’s supposed to be an adjustable strap, a middle slit pocket, and a larger slit pocket in the front, so I’m a little baffled.
> View attachment 4764041
> View attachment 4764042
> View attachment 4764053



I’d definitely send back. Something is very fishy about this bag’s construction. It should have an adjustable strap and the proper interior layout.


----------



## foxgal

aksf said:


> Hey, I'm about to purchase my first ever designer bag and have been obsessed with ysl for a long time. I'm trying to decide between a loulou toy or a lpu camera bag (not sure if chevron or smooth). Opinions on that, please?
> 
> I'm really excited to start my collection but the YSL boutiques where I live are still closed so I won't be able to try them anytime soon.



Check out this thread:https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-lou-camera-bag-or-loulou-toy-bag.1027998/


----------



## bluebird03

aksf said:


> Hey, I'm about to purchase my first ever designer bag and have been obsessed with ysl for a long time. I'm trying to decide between a loulou toy or a lpu camera bag (not sure if chevron or smooth). Opinions on that, please?
> 
> I'm really excited to start my collection but the YSL boutiques where I live are still closed so I won't be able to try them anytime soon.


I think I would prefer the tour over the camera bag. I don’t own either but somehow the toy seems more appealing to me


----------



## dorinda80

eggz716 said:


> Sharing some mod shots of the small and medium puffer! I need to decide which one to get for my bday next month  I also included a comparison of the medium puffer with the medium loulou I have (my one larger bag) I’m usually a smaller bag person but I’m sort of drawn to the medium, what do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 4766316
> View attachment 4766317
> View attachment 4766318
> View attachment 4766319
> View attachment 4766320
> View attachment 4766321
> View attachment 4766322


Medium puffer! Looks outstanding on you!


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Chrissyxo said:


> Hi all! I feel so silly being so nitpicky about this but I received my small loulou from the YSL website this week and noticed that there are some relatively deep wrinkles on the front flap - what would you do in this situation? Exchange? Keep?


Hi, You are not picky at all! I would exchange it if I were you. I am waiting for my 3rd delivery of small Loulou because the first 2 bags came defective. First one, the flap was not aligned properly/centred, second lots of creases on the front and again flap was not centred.


----------



## Chrissyxo

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hi, You are not picky at all! I would exchange it if I were you. I am waiting for my 3rd delivery of small Loulou because the first 2 bags came defective. First one, the flap was not aligned properly/centred, second lots of creases on the front and again flap was not centred.


Oh my gosh!!! How frustrating! The bag in your last picture is just completely unacceptable for a new item. I decided I’m definitely going to exchange as well once the color I want comes back in stock; I feel like the wrinkles will bother me when I look at them & at this price point I just want to make sure I’m absolutely in love with the bag, you know? Hopefully the third time’s the charm for you and you’ll be able to enjoy your new bag soon - the color combo is beautiful, so sleek!


----------



## eggz716

Whelp, I finally decided the size I want (medium) but now between colors! Anyone have experience with the blanc vintage lambskin and how it holds up? Color transfer or other concerns? Maybe I need a third visit to the store...


----------



## teddyraph

I love the Blanc!! Although I don’t own it but would love to have it in my collection, it’s very popular in my country currently oos!
Good luck with yr purchase, love the LouLou line


----------



## xkarzx

Narm said:


> Got my first YSL bag
> 
> Love my Toy Lou Lou, can’t believe how much it can actually fit! Added a new strap for evenings to bling it up a little ☺️




Love and adore the strap. Can I ask where you purchased it?


----------



## MeBagaholic

sjr1974 said:


> It's  actually from mytheresa.com.  I know there have been nightmare stories ordering from them but this is my 3rd bag purchase from the site and I've had no issues at all.  Ordered Monday and received 3 days later without issue.  Thank you for the compliment though.  I really love this bag.  Its so soft and not quite as slouchy as you'd think. Especially when full.


Is there any price conversion ordering from them (im in US) usually the pound to dollar i did for my ysl netaporter uk saved me some $$


----------



## MeBagaholic

MsModernShopper said:


> Here are some comparisons of the large loulou in pink to my single flap jumbo. The large really is HUGE! Definitely try it on in store if you can to get the feel of its size.
> View attachment 3623200
> View attachment 3623194
> View attachment 3623201
> 
> 
> Medium loulou in beige and large in pink
> View attachment 3623195
> View attachment 3623196
> View attachment 3623197


Is this dark beige(latte) so pretty


----------



## MeBagaholic

Just ordered the medium loulou in Latte from Nordstrom 
Im excited to find that color as its sold out on ysl and saks


----------



## MeBagaholic

Topuvline said:


> Received my gorgeous Lou Lou !! Got the Wedges to match her too ....


What color is this? Gorgeous


----------



## SunnyBx

Hi! I just purchased the Toy Lou Lou with the black hardware. Does anyone know where I can purchase a chain strap to match the hardware? I’ve attached some pictures below.


----------



## MeBagaholic

StefaniJoy said:


> This is my small DARK BEIGE LouLou. The size is perfect for me, as I’m only 5’1”.  I’m loving everyone’s loulou’s! The leather on this is so yummy [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153141


Has there been any corner wear? I got it in medium latte but im scared about the wear n tear


----------



## Topuvline

MeBagaholic said:


> What color is this? Gorgeous


Thanx ❤️ ! I ordered from Saks.. I think they had the color as “natural “ On the Website.  But  it’s A beige/ nude color.. hardware is antique gold ...


----------



## chocolateolive

Hey all, anyone know where I can find a blanc vintage puffer bag with gold hardware?


----------



## MeBagaholic

So i bought the medium latte and i was checking the stitching
The handles stitching is a bit wonky looking like this in the pic(underside of handles strap)
Bag has no creases at all and alignment of the flap is perfect
Has anyone else have this issue on the underside of the handles?


----------



## Sarenkaldn

SunnyBx said:


> Hi! I just purchased the Toy Lou Lou with the black hardware. Does anyone know where I can purchase a chain strap to match the hardware? I’ve attached some pictures below.
> 
> View attachment 4778429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778430


Hello there,

I am sorry this is not the answer to your question but I want to say, that I am also thinking to buy exactly the same bag. (I am actually torn between small and toy with black hardware). If you got it from Farfetch, you most likely received it from Brown's Fashion. May I ask, how was the quality of the bag you received? Did it come brand new with all wrapping etc?  Any issues with the bag? I would love to hear from you!
I will also be on the hunt for the chain if I go with this model. If I find anything I will surely let you know! (I am located in the UK).


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Winter’sJoy said:


> I wanted the black on black and still regret not getting it for a lower price on Selfridges before it sold out but I worry about the possible chipping.


It is available again on their webiste


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sarenkaldn said:


> It is available again on their webiste


Thank you! I’m debating... do you have one?


----------



## eggz716

my SA informed me LouLou Puffers are having a price increase this Wednesday....i dont know how much but the only reason i know is because I was planning on getting it later this week and ended up paying today before the increase


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Winter’sJoy said:


> Thank you! I’m debating... do you have one?


I ordered it then returned it due to quality issues. The paint on the zipper pull inside the bag was chipped, the flap was uneven and there was a lot of creasing on the front of the bag. I had no other choice but to return it. However,  yesterday I visited Selfridges with the intension to buy the bag. Unfortunately, they had only 2 left in stock (if this was true?) and both had the same issues. I also checked out a smaller version of the bag - toy lou- which was absolutely perfect in terms of quality.  I ended up not getting the bag. The SA gave me her number and she advised me to contact her when a new batch will arrive to store.

The good thing is that I managed to get an LV mini pochette accessories which are hard to come by these days. In the end, I didn't leave the store empty-handed.

An interesting point to note, that the SA from YSL told me that when you order online the bags may come directly from the Selfridges store or from one of their distribution centres. So it is kind of luck whether you will get a "worn-out" bag or brand new with all wrapping and no defects.


----------



## gg4race

Bought a Small Loulou Puffer in All Black Hardware and loving it! Made a video here giving some details, hope it helps a bit!

Link to watch --->


----------



## gg4race

I bought a loulou puffer in the small size in all black hardware and love it! I made a video going into details, hope it helps a little 

Link --->


----------



## a-s

gg4race said:


> I bought a loulou puffer in the small size in all black hardware and love it! I made a video going into details, hope it helps a little
> 
> Link --->
> 
> View attachment 4785083
> View attachment 4785084




great video! I want this exact bag but can’t decide between small and medium


----------



## qann77

Lou lou puffer in small... loving the soft lambskin (i think) leather and I just can’t help caressing the bag every now and then... haha. I’ve got concern over how the corners will wear for this bag so if anyone has good tips on how to protect the corners from wear, do share it ..! TIA.


----------



## chocolateolive

At a drive in movie last night! 

Also preordered the “red opium” color, so excited to see how it looks in real life


----------



## ccbaggirl89

gg4race said:


> I bought a loulou puffer in the small size in all black hardware and love it! I made a video going into details, hope it helps a little
> 
> Link --->
> 
> View attachment 4785083
> View attachment 4785084



Thanks for sharing. I want this bag but have been waiting for a sale....


----------



## eggz716

chocolateolive said:


> At a drive in movie last night!
> 
> Also preordered the “red opium” color, so excited to see how it looks in real life
> 
> View attachment 4785998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785999




Oooo congrats on the bag! Post pics of the red when you get it!


----------



## gg4race

a-s said:


> great video! I want this exact bag but can’t decide between small and medium


I'm sure they'll both look awesome. Only because I'm super short (5 feet ish) I leaned toward the small!


----------



## BettyLouboo

qann77 said:


> Lou lou puffer in small... loving the soft lambskin (i think) leather and I just can’t help caressing the bag every now and then... haha. I’ve got concern over how the corners will wear for this bag so if anyone has good tips on how to protect the corners from wear, do share it ..! TIA.
> 
> The bag looks so great! Is this the 29cm (11.3 inch)? I've been contemplating on whether to get the small or medium. There are 2 different small sizes (mini & small) so in some photos I've seen online, the "small" size seems to look really small.


----------



## Swangudom

Just got a Loulou puffer mini a few days ago. Lov love it


----------



## qann77

Hi. Yes. It’s about 29cm length. I don’t find it’s terribly tiny or small in size though. I’m not that tall so I prefer the small size vs the medium. Here are 2 pics if comparing against the Chanel M/L classic and against a Coach foldover clutch/WOC... so you get an idea of the sizing. Hope this helps.


----------



## qann77

Meant to reply to @BettyLouboo


----------



## shup

MeBagaholic said:


> Just ordered the medium loulou in Latte from Nordstrom
> Im excited to find that color as its sold out on ysl and saks



Hi there, can we see more pics of the color?

Im trying to figure out between dark beige and latte and want a more cool toned bag. Please share more pics if you have them. Thank you!!!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Latte/dark latte is warm toned i think you should go with dark beige or poudre


----------



## shup

MeBagaholic said:


> Latte/dark latte is warm toned i think you should go with dark beige or poudre


Ooh thank you. I was confused bc i saw this review on nordstrom showing that the latte looked more bof a neutral grey/brown which is what im looking for. 

Does your latte look like this bag onthe left in this pic or more warm? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## MeBagaholic

shup said:


> Ooh thank you. I was confused bc i saw this review on nordstrom showing that the latte looked more bof a neutral grey/brown which is what im looking for.
> 
> Does your latte look like this bag onthe left in this pic or more warm? Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790694


Yes the left is warmer in person


----------



## MeBagaholic

I got my small loulou today but i think there are some things i noticed :/
Should i exchange it
There is a mark on the inside of a tab
The shoulder tabs are not equally stamped one is deep and one is lighter stamped
And the back top flap of the bag isnt even centered :/
Does anyone else have this alignment issue
My medium latte is perfect in alignment on the back flap where it meets the back


----------



## Sarenkaldn

MeBagaholic said:


> I got my small loulou today but i think there are some things i noticed :/
> Should i exchange it
> There is a mark on the inside of a tab
> The shoulder tabs are not equally stamped one is deep and one is lighter stamped
> And the back top flap of the bag isnt even centered :/
> Does anyone else have this alignment issue
> My medium latte is perfect in alignment on the back flap where it meets the back
> 
> View attachment 4790781
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790782
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790783


Hello,

I have gone through so many bags-ordered online a couple of times then returned,  then went to the  stores to compare-because of that reason, back flap not being centred. I would say it depends on the bag. Some bags, had their flaps unaligned on the back, but it wasn't an issue when you looked at the bag from the front, everything was perfect, the flap was centered on the front. But there were bags which had the same issue on the back plus the front flap was off the center.

If you see in the pictures, the bag is OK on the back but when you look at it from the front, left hand side is aligned with rest of the bag whereas right side not at all. It was more obvious in real life than in the pictures. Actually, the bag from the pictures, at that time, I thought it wasn't perfect because of that front unaligned flap. Then soon after  I realised it was one of the best I have seen... 

Furthermore, the bags which had their flaps, let's say, almost perfectly centered on the back, unfortunately had some other issues - noticeable creasing or depressions on the leather that is why, in the end, I decided not to get a small loulou bag.

I have noticed one thing- toy Loulou, medium loulou, their flaps are centered, only small loulou have this problem.

The embossing would bother me as well, it should be looking same on both straps.

I would exchange it for another model.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have gone through so many bags-ordered online a couple of times then returned,  then went to the  stores to compare-because of that reason, back flap not being centred. I would say it depends on the bag. Some bags, had their flaps unaligned on the back, but it wasn't an issue when you looked at the bag from the front, everything was perfect, the flap was centered on the front. But there were bags which had the same issue on the back plus the front flap was off the center.
> 
> If you see in the pictures, the bag is OK on the back but when you look at it from the front, left hand side is aligned with rest of the bag whereas right side not at all. It was more obvious in real life than in the pictures. Actually, the bag from the pictures, at that time, I thought it wasn't perfect because of that front unaligned flap. Then soon after  I realised it was one of the best I have seen...
> 
> Furthermore, the bags which had their flaps, let's say, almost perfectly centered on the back, unfortunately had some other issues - noticeable creasing or depressions on the leather that is why, in the end, I decided not to get a small loulou bag.
> 
> I have noticed one thing- toy Loulou, medium loulou, their flaps are centered, only small loulou have this problem.
> 
> The embossing would bother me as well, it should be looking same on both straps.
> 
> I would exchange it for another model.
> 
> View attachment 4792047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792051


Oh wow its really not centered from the front
Mine is centered from the front thankgod 
The only issue is if i send back then the duties i paid are not refunded  and what if the next bag comes in worse  
I messaged their CS and they agreed to give me 15% off


----------



## strawberrysasa

Hi! I just bought a dark beige toy loulou which I'm loving. I don't own many light coloured bag so I don't really know how to protect it from colour transfer. I did own a beautiful light pink bag that ended up getting colour transfer from my black denim skirt, I was devastated . Just wondering if there are any suggestions on what you guys use to protect your bags from this


----------



## MsModernShopper

MeBagaholic said:


> Is this dark beige(latte) so pretty


It's not latte, I think it was just called beige. It was so long ago I don't remember.


----------



## earthygirl

Retroflowers said:


> Received my replacement Toy Lou Lou from LVR today!! So glad that I decided to do the exchange, as the leather on this one is significantly more supple!
> 
> I'm 154cm, and you can see that the leather strap is pretty long on me, even as a crossbody. But it doesn't bother me, I actually love the look of it! ^_^ I even tried it with my Polene Numero Uno Mini chain, and omg they go together perfectly (The vintage brassy gold on the polene chain matches the vintage brassy gold of the YSL logo)! When the gold chain is being doubled up inside the bag, it becomes a beautiful dressy handbag.
> 
> Love that the bag can be worn casually or for dressier occasions. Forsee myself keeping this for life!


Yes..the polene numero un mini chain Is an exact match for  the ysl logo.  I have the burgundy toy with ghw and I absolutely love wearing it with polene’s chain.  The bag looks great on you, btw!


----------



## Iceskater88

strawberrysasa said:


> Hi! I just bought a dark beige toy loulou which I'm loving. I don't own many light coloured bag so I don't really know how to protect it from colour transfer. I did own a beautiful light pink bag that ended up getting colour transfer from my black denim skirt, I was devastated . Just wondering if there are any suggestions on what you guys use to protect your bags from this



YSL bags are pretty durable. I have a rose antic toy loulou and have found it to not have any issues with color transfer. I tested out scotch guard for leather shoes on my YSL mini Lou camera bag and it worked like a charm. I would recommend testing a small corner of the bag before using any product on it. Always make sure any product you use is specifically for leather.


----------



## chocolateolive

Mini/toy loulou puffer in red opium—the perfect blue based lipstick red


----------



## BettyLouboo

chocolateolive said:


> Mini/toy loulou puffer in red opium—the perfect blue based lipstick red


Literally the perfect cool tone red! It's beautiful. I just got mine in the medium black but now I'm wondering whether to exchange it for the gold hardware after seeing your photos!


----------



## chocolateolive

BettyLouboo said:


> Literally the perfect cool tone red! It's beautiful. I just got mine in the medium black but now I'm wondering whether to exchange it for the gold hardware after seeing your photos!



Here’s both hardwares side by side. I initially bought the red in the small size but it just looked like “too much” and think the red is perfect for a smaller pop of color. 

I do love the black with gold hardware though!


----------



## BettyLouboo

chocolateolive said:


> Here’s both hardwares side by side. I initially bought the red in the small size but it just looked like “too much” and think the red is perfect for a smaller pop of color.
> 
> I do love the black with gold hardware though!



 Love your puffer duo! Thanks for posting the photo! I think I'm going to ahead and exchange it for the gold! It just looks like the type of gold hardware I like too!


----------



## chiripa

chocolateolive said:


> Mini/toy loulou puffer in red opium—the perfect blue based lipstick red
> 
> View attachment 4797067



Congratulation! She‘s a beauty, especially in this color ❤️ I can‘t decide wich bag/style I should buy, the toy lou lou or the toy puffer and I‘m wondering, what fits inside. Would you please share what fits in your top puffer


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

Question for owners of light colored loulou bags... How do they hold up against color transfer and just general wear and tear?

I have the medium loulou in black grained leather which is pretty indestructible (like chanel caviar) and toy loulou in black matelasse leather which has small creases but no marks. I'm thinking about selling the medium and getting a small in a lighter color (natural or beige... I think they're the same). Do I need to be a lot more careful with the lighter color?


----------



## chocolateolive

chiripa said:


> Congratulation! She‘s a beauty, especially in this color ❤ I can‘t decide wich bag/style I should buy, the toy lou lou or the toy puffer and I‘m wondering, what fits inside. Would you please share what fits in your top puffer



Love an excuse to play with my babies! 

Here’s my black toy loulou next to the toy puffer. The unpuffed loulou fits much less than the puffer. The items in front of the unpuffed loulou are all that fit. The puffer fits everything and you could also squeeze in a couple of lipsticks/chapstick and a pair of sunglasses if you wanted.


----------



## TraGiv

I’m joining the club. I had originally bought a small loulou with silver hardware. But it was too close in size to my camera bag. I’m glad I exchanged it for the medium in gold hardware. I love the gold hardware and color. It is the dark beige.


----------



## chiripa

chocolateolive said:


> Love an excuse to play with my babies!
> 
> Here’s my black toy loulou next to the toy puffer. The unpuffed loulou fits much less than the puffer. The items in front of the unpuffed loulou are all that fit. The puffer fits everything and you could also squeeze in a couple of lipsticks/chapstick and a pair of sunglasses if you wanted.
> 
> View attachment 4800793
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800794
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800795



Thank you so much for your comparison pics! It helps a lot and confirms my douts about the toy lou lou, its way tooooo small for my daily essentials   I hope I‘m abel to go to the store soon to see the puffer in person.  Join your lou lou family, they are both so pretty


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

TraGiv said:


> I’m joining the club. I had originally bought a small loulou with silver hardware. But it was too close in size to my camera bag. I’m glad I exchanged it for the medium in gold hardware. I love the gold hardware and color. It is the dark beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800804
> View attachment 4800805


How is the wear and tear on the lighter loulou compared to the black? I want to make the switch but am worried about color transfer and corner wear!


----------



## sabyprado

a-s said:


> great video! I want this exact bag but can’t decide between small and medium


Me toooo! I think maybe Im going for the medium!


----------



## sabyprado

chocolateolive said:


> At a drive in movie last night!
> 
> Also preordered the “red opium” color, so excited to see how it looks in real life
> 
> View attachment 4785998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785999


Soooo pretty! Is this the small size?


----------



## a-s

sabyprado said:


> Me toooo! I think maybe Im going for the medium!


i got to compare both, unless you’re very petite i think the medium looks better for this puffy oversized style (and i am someone who mostly owns mini bags). but i actually ended up returning because i wasn’t totally in love with it and bought a different bag instead


----------



## TraGiv

rachelspendsmoney said:


> How is the wear and tear on the lighter loulou compared to the black? I want to make the switch but am worried about color transfer and corner wear!


Hi, I’m sorry I haven’t had a chance to use it yet. I hope it wears well. Based on the YouTube videos I watched it does. No one complained of corner wear.


----------



## chocolateolive

sabyprado said:


> Soooo pretty! Is this the small size?


Yes, it’s the small!


----------



## AleeLee

My first Loulou. Medium black with SHW. I’m 5”4 and I feel that the medium is the perfect size for my needs.


----------



## shup

MeBagaholic said:


> Yes the left is warmer in person


How is yours holding up? I actually ordered both dark beige and kind of thought I couldn't handle it because I am kind of rough on purses, so I just reordered in black instead. Even though I LOVE that dark beige color


----------



## MeBagaholic

shup said:


> How is yours holding up? I actually ordered both dark beige and kind of thought I couldn't handle it because I am kind of rough on purses, so I just reordered in black instead. Even though I LOVE that dark beige color


So far so good my latte medium took her out 2 times already for the evening
Although been using the small  in black more like a daytime bag
I will post both bags soon


----------



## mtssh41

Hi All,
I’m new to this site.  I’m thinking about purchasing the Loulou bag in black with the black chain and lettering, but I’m torn as to which size to get.  I’m about 5’3 and I’m a plus size girl, so I’m not sure if I should get the small or the medium one to look right on my body.  I do like to wear crossbody bags , I would probably like to wear this one that way too.  Unfortunately I don’t have a store close to go and try them on.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nycgirl79

mtssh41 said:


> Hi All,
> I’m new to this site.  I’m thinking about purchasing the Loulou bag in black with the black chain and lettering, but I’m torn as to which size to get.  I’m about 5’3 and I’m a plus size girl, so I’m not sure if I should get the small or the medium one to look right on my body.  I do like to wear crossbody bags , I would probably like to wear this one that way too.  Unfortunately I don’t have a store close to go and try them on.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.




Hi there! Welcome to the forum!

So I literally had this exact dilemma a month ago. 
I purchased the medium loulou (black w/SHW) because I figured it would work best on my frame - I’m about 5’4, and a US size 12. I am a strictly crossbody girl - if it can’t be worn crossbody, it’s not for me. When the bag arrived, I was overjoyed with how beautiful it was, and it held all of my essentials - with room to spare! Unfortunately, when worn crossbody, it looked terrible on me. It hit at an awkwardly high spot on my body, and was totally non-conforming - it stuck out and just looked absurd. The bag was so bulky and in such an odd spot that my arm did not lay flat against me, it popped out like I was posing for a picture! For an entire day I tried to convince myself that it looked fine, and that I was being silly. Nope. I wish I had saved the pictures I made my husband take - they were comical. If you poke around on this site, as well as other online reviews, you’ll see that many people have had similar issues. That all being said, if you want a roomier bag, and don’t plan on wearing it as a crossbody, then it’s perfect.

I ended up exchanging the medium for the small, and I’m so happy with my decision. While it doesn’t hold as much as I’d like, it can fit the majority of my essentials, and it looks perfect when worn as a crossbody!

How much do you typically carry when you’re out? If it’s a ton, then the small is not for you. To give you an idea, I carry an iPhone XR, a Sephora make up bag (approximately 7 inches long, 5 inches wide) and stuffed to the brim), AirPods, apartment keys, a pack of tissues, and a small cosmetic pouch (about 5 inches long, 1 inch wide), and a small card/cash holder. All of this fits, but just barely.

Ok, I think I’ve rambled enough - sorry, I just totally understand where you’re coming from!

Good luck with your decision, and feel free to ask any more questions if you have them!


----------



## mtssh41

nycgirl79 said:


> Hi there! Welcome to the forum!
> 
> So I literally had this exact dilemma a month ago.
> I purchased the medium loulou (black w/SHW) because I figured it would work best on my frame - I’m about 5’4, and a US size 12. I am a strictly crossbody girl - if it can’t be worn crossbody, it’s not for me. When the bag arrived, I was overjoyed with how beautiful it was, and it held all of my essentials - with room to spare! Unfortunately, when worn crossbody, it looked terrible on me. It hit at an awkwardly high spot on my body, and was totally non-conforming - it stuck out and just looked absurd. The bag was so bulky and in such an odd spot that my arm did not lay flat against me, it popped out like I was posing for a picture! For an entire day I tried to convince myself that it looked fine, and that I was being silly. Nope. I wish I had saved the pictures I made my husband take - they were comical. If you poke around on this site, as well as other online reviews, you’ll see that many people have had similar issues. That all being said, if you want a roomier bag, and don’t plan on wearing it as a crossbody, then it’s perfect.
> 
> I ended up exchanging the medium for the small, and I’m so happy with my decision. While it doesn’t hold as much as I’d like, it can fit the majority of my essentials, and it looks perfect when worn as a crossbody!
> 
> How much do you typically carry when you’re out? If it’s a ton, then the small is not for you. To give you an idea, I carry an iPhone XR, a Sephora make up bag (approximately 7 inches long, 5 inches wide) and stuffed to the brim), AirPods, apartment keys, a pack of tissues, and a small cosmetic pouch (about 5 inches long, 1 inch wide), and a small card/cash holder. All of this fits, but just barely.
> 
> Ok, I think I’ve rambled enough - sorry, I just totally understand where you’re coming from!
> 
> Good luck with your decision, and feel free to ask any more questions if you have them!



Thank you so much for replying back. I don’t usually carry a lot. I basically have my 6 ring key pouch,mini pochette Métis, wallet, phone and a small makeup pouch. If I know I’m going to need more things for the day I take a different bag and I always keep an essentials bag in my car. I think I’m going to go with the small. I watched a ton of videos on comparisons and the medium does look quite large so I think I’m better off with the small.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## nycgirl79

mtssh41 said:


> Thank you so much for replying back. I don’t usually carry a lot. I basically have my 6 ring key pouch,mini pochette Métis, wallet, phone and a small makeup pouch. If I know I’m going to need more things for the day I take a different bag and I always keep an essentials bag in my car. I think I’m going to go with the small. I watched a ton of videos on comparisons and the medium does look quite large so I think I’m better off with the small.  Thank you for your help.



No problem! I think the small will fit your needs perfectly!

Just one other thing, I would also do a bit of research on the bags with the black hardware...a number of members have had issues with paint chipping after a very short amount of time...just something to be aware of!


----------



## MeBagaholic

shup said:


> How is yours holding up? I actually ordered both dark beige and kind of thought I couldn't handle it because I am kind of rough on purses, so I just reordered in black instead. Even though I LOVE that dark beige color


Here my two newest babies 
Black one is Small
Latte is Medium
I do love them both for different reasons


----------



## caroline1203

Hi! My first post on this website but I am a longtime lurker. I recently purchased this small LouLou from Fashionphile, and although the bag was basically mint, it appears as though the previous owner didn't stuff the bag in storage and the front corners are slouching. It isn't happening in the back, just the front. Has anyone experienced this, and is there a way to correct the sagging at the corners?


----------



## Happycantwait

Does anyone know anything about the SMALL Lou Lou shopper?  Can’t find it anywhere. The large is available from FP, but I want the small.  (Well possibly, I need to be able to return it if I don’t want it after I get it.)


----------



## MustLuvDogs

caroline1203 said:


> Hi! My first post on this website but I am a longtime lurker. I recently purchased this small LouLou from Fashionphile, and although the bag was basically mint, it appears as though the previous owner didn't stuff the bag in storage and the front corners are slouching. It isn't happening in the back, just the front. Has anyone experienced this, and is there a way to correct the sagging at the corners?
> 
> View attachment 4810130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810132


Hi!  Your bag is beautiful and it’s in amazing condition.  I have this exact bag but in the medium size.  Mine has the same sagging at the front corners.  I use mine a lot so I rarely have it stuffed.  I think it’s inevitable as the leather softens over time.  It bothered me at first but it doesn’t anymore.  I am beginning to enjoy the relaxed, slightly slouchy look now.  It’s one of my favorite bags.


----------



## Cool Gal

Me with my LouLou...


----------



## BettyLouboo

Cool Gal said:


> Me with my LouLou...


Which Loulou is that? Haven’t seen the one with a top handle before


----------



## nycgirl79

Cool Gal said:


> Me with my LouLou...
> View attachment 4812338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812339




Ahhh the top handle loulou!! Love it!! Have been looking for it everywhere....damn YSL for discontinuing it. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## nycgirl79

BettyLouboo said:


> Which Loulou is that? Haven’t seen the one with a top handle before



It’s unfortunately been discontinued.  Though a forum member did find one, not too long ago at a department store...



			https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/women/handbags-monogramme-loulou-loulou-top-handle-in-matelasse-y-leather_cod45469691gb.html


----------



## Cool Gal

nycgirl79 said:


> Ahhh the top handle loulou!! Love it!! Have been looking for it everywhere....damn YSL for discontinuing it. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


Oh they discontinued it...that’s why I got it  on sale at the boutique. I was surprised when the SA bring it out from their storage, ‘cuz they didn’t put it on the shelf of the sale display. I wonder why they did that?


----------



## Cool Gal

nycgirl79 said:


> Ahhh the top handle loulou!! Love it!! Have been looking for it everywhere....damn YSL for discontinuing it. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


Thank you


----------



## nycgirl79

Cool Gal said:


> Oh they discontinued it...that’s why I got it  on sale at the boutique. I was surprised when the SA bring it out from their storage, ‘cuz they didn’t put it on the shelf of the sale display. I wonder why they did that?




That’s awesome! Had you asked specifically to see that model? Would you mind if I asked how much you paid? I called a bunch of boutiques near me, but none of them have had it for a while (allegedly). I also have a SA at the YSL outlet keeping an eye out for me, but I’m not very optimistic...


----------



## Cool Gal

I just came to YSL boutique to checked out what they had for sale back then. I know nothing about the particular style...but as I browsed on the sale section, one SA approached me if I found something that I like on the sale section, and I told him that I didn’t find anything I like since everything on the display were mini in size and I didn’t like the style either...then he bring out some purses from the back to show it to me...then I found this beauty I paid it $1800, if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## nycgirl79

Cool Gal said:


> I just came to YSL boutique to checked out what they had for sale back then. I know nothing about the particular style...but as I browsed on the sale section, one SA approached me if I found something that I like on the sale section, and I told him that I didn’t find anything I like since everything on the display were mini in size and I didn’t like the style either...then he bring out some purses from the back to show it to me...then I found this beauty I paid it $1800, if I’m not mistaken.



Lucky lady!! Thanks for the info, I’m going to keep looking!


----------



## ClimbingGardenia

AleeLee said:


> My first Loulou. Medium black with SHW. I’m 5”4 and I feel that the medium is the perfect size for my needs.
> 
> View attachment 4804370


 The bag looks great on you but you also make the mask look good! Quite an achievement.


----------



## AleeLee

ClimbingGardenia said:


> The bag looks great on you but you also make the mask look good! Quite an achievement.


What a nice thing to say. You just made my day! Thank you!


----------



## Plokkrjon

Hello all, I recently purchased a 2019 loulou medium at a YSL boutique and im wondering if medium is too big for me. Should I exchange it for a small? I am 5"1. Thank you


----------



## Raaz

Congrats on your new purchase. It is beautiful. In my opinion the medium looks alright on you. I guess small would be more versatile as it can easily go from day to night. But if you need to carry a fair few items, medium offers that much needed space.


----------



## Twinrn1

Think the medium is beautiful and will work the small is nice but is more of a casual handbag as the medium can be dressy or casual. Enjoy its gorgeous


----------



## iamRyanL

Does anyone have any updated picture(s) of what fits in the toy lou lou? I like small bags and just trying to see if it would fit my needs.


----------



## strawberrymilk

iamRyanL said:


> Does anyone have any updated picture(s) of what fits in the toy lou lou? I like small bags and just trying to see if it would fit my needs.



Mine fits my hand sanitizer, wallet, cushion compact, keys, airpods, lip stain, phone (iPhone 11 pro), and perfume! Here's a flatlay of the items + how I organize them inside my Toy Lou Lou. Sometimes I swap out my wallet for a flat cardholder and that'll give me even more space for something else like a compact blush or maybe a charging cable.


----------



## iamRyanL

strawberrymilk said:


> Mine fits my hand sanitizer, wallet, cushion compact, keys, airpods, lip stain, phone (iPhone 11 pro), and perfume! Here's a flatlay of the items + how I organize them inside my Toy Lou Lou. Sometimes I swap out my wallet for a flat cardholder and that'll give me even more space for something else like a compact blush or maybe a charging cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816943
> View attachment 4816944



Thank you so much. I do not even carry that much. I am totally going with this size.


----------



## shesnaps

I am thinking of getting either one of these. To be honest, I’m still not quite decided on which color to get since they’re both so stunning  

I was also wondering what fits in the Small Loulou? I have a long wallet and I like carrying a lot of stuff. I was thinking of getting the medium but it looks a little too large for me. Perhaps  I will get a better idea once I see it in store but any advise would be appreciated


----------



## HavPlenty

Plokkrjon said:


> Hello all, I recently purchased a 2019 loulou medium at a YSL boutique and im wondering if medium is too big for me. Should I exchange it for a small? I am 5"1. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4815546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815547
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815549


Actually it does look big on you. Doesn't look bad.


----------



## Lightsterre

Hi everyone! I am torn between getting the black or white loulou. I absolutely love the white but too scared it will be hard to prevent colour transfer. Does anyone have a loulou in white? What is your experience?


----------



## Lightsterre

mssmelanie said:


> Congrats!  It’s so cute!  I would spray it with some protectant for sure. I wish I had done that on my other white bags. I have done it with my white loulou now.


Hi! Did spraying your white loulou prevent colour transfer? Especially when you wear it with darker clothing?


----------



## katran

Just received this today and saw the handles have creases in them and the bottom of the bag has wrinkles. Would you guys return if you received this? I bought it from FarFetch.


----------



## the_baglover

I wouldn't return it. Leather is going to have lines and creases on it.


----------



## meow2212

katran said:


> Just received this today and saw the handles have creases in them and the bottom of the bag has wrinkles. Would you guys return if you received this? I bought it from FarFetch.
> View attachment 4825290


That's something I haven't seen before, definitely return or exchange it


----------



## nycgirl79

meow2212 said:


> That's something I haven't seen before, definitely return or exchange it



Agreed. While leather will definitely develop wrinkles with use over time, the wrinkling on the bottom is excessive, and does not look right...


----------



## dcheung

katran said:


> Just received this today and saw the handles have creases in them and the bottom of the bag has wrinkles. Would you guys return if you received this? I bought it from FarFetch.
> View attachment 4825290


I would say return it. The bottom shouldn’t wrinkle like that.


----------



## Kylie M

What a great combination... I've been searching on youtube for a "what fits inside" the Puffer Toy. I'm leaning towards the Loulou Toy but deciding on color HW. However, if the Puffer fits more... That's just another hurdle I'll need to think about before I jump.  

Which is your preferred bag, Toy Puffer or Loulou Toy?


----------



## bisbeepurse

Hi! Does anyone own the metallic version of the loulou? I wanted to ask how it's holding up and how are you guys liking it so far?


----------



## bisbeepurse

strawberrymilk said:


> Mine fits my hand sanitizer, wallet, cushion compact, keys, airpods, lip stain, phone (iPhone 11 pro), and perfume! Here's a flatlay of the items + how I organize them inside my Toy Lou Lou. Sometimes I swap out my wallet for a flat cardholder and that'll give me even more space for something else like a compact blush or maybe a charging cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816943
> View attachment 4816944



Your green key cover thingy is so cute! Where would one get such cuteness? Lol I want one!


----------



## katran

Anyone who purchased the Loulou small pebbled/grained shoulder bag happen to know the item number for that bag at Neiman Marcus or Bergdorf Goodman? I tried to order online but sold out and trying to see if they have any in-store. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## strawberrymilk

bisbeepurse said:


> Your green key cover thingy is so cute! Where would one get such cuteness? Lol I want one!



It's a key organizer from a brand called Orbitkey and I think they still have the sage/green one on sale  I love it so much since it takes up so little space AND it prevents my keys from scratching my purse!


----------



## katran

Anyone know if an item isn’t on the Ysl website, then it’s safe to say it’s been discontinued? I was really hoping the loulou small pebbled would come back in stock. Can’t find it anywhere!


----------



## Iceskater88

katran said:


> Anyone know if an item isn’t on the Ysl website, then it’s safe to say it’s been discontinued? I was really hoping the loulou small pebbled would come back in stock. Can’t find it anywhere!



Not necessarily. You may be able to still find the item through Farfetched, MyTheresa, Selfridges, Nordstrom’s, etc.


----------



## bisbeepurse

So I spotted a great deal on the metallic toy loulou the other day at Neiman and I was a little apprehensive about buying it because I've had my orders cancelled before or had missing boxes/dust bags/authenticity cards. I was also scared beause I've read reviews of buying the loulou online with it ending up having creases and dents. So when my package came today, I had very low expectations. 

Well, my friends, my luck finally turned around today! The bag came in a box and dust bag and had the authenticity cards! The straps were wrapped and so was the snap button. No scratches, dents or creasing either. It did have that funky smell that a lot mentioned though. Anyway, I wasn't expecting to love it so much, but I do! I understand now why a lot of people love this bag! It's the perfect size for me and fits all my essentials. I was also concerned that the metallic color might be too blingy for me, but it's actually pretty neutral. I'm so excited to take her out! 

Does anyone know where I can buy the chain straps online? I want one for dressy nights


----------



## VancouverLady

bisbeepurse said:


> So I spotted a great deal on the metallic toy loulou the other day at Neiman and I was a little apprehensive about buying it because I've had my orders cancelled before or had missing boxes/dust bags/authenticity cards. I was also scared beause I've read reviews of buying the loulou online with it ending up having creases and dents. So when my package came today, I had very low expectations.
> 
> Well, my friends, my luck finally turned around today! The bag came in a box and dust bag and had the authenticity cards! The straps were wrapped and so was the snap button. No scratches, dents or creasing either. It did have that funky smell that a lot mentioned though. Anyway, I wasn't expecting to love it so much, but I do! I understand now why a lot of people love this bag! It's the perfect size for me and fits all my essentials. I was also concerned that the metallic color might be too blingy for me, but it's actually pretty neutral. I'm so excited to take her out!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy the chain straps online? I want one for dressy nights
> 
> View attachment 4829845
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829846
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829847


It's beautiful - congratulations!  For a chain strap, Stella Connolly (YouTube) recommended the Dinky Strap from Coach -- I bought Dark Gunmetal for my black on black LouLou.  HTH!


----------



## bisbeepurse

VancouverLady said:


> It's beautiful - congratulations!  For a chain strap, Stella Connolly (YouTube) recommended the Dinky Strap from Coach -- I bought Dark Gunmetal for my black on black LouLou.  HTH!


Thank you! Going to look into it!


----------



## the_baglover

Has there been a recent price increase? I've been checking the medium size and I could have sworn the price increased by a few hundred dollars.


----------



## mssmelanie

Lightsterre said:


> Hi! Did spraying your white loulou prevent colour transfer? Especially when you wear it with darker clothing?


I haven’t worn it that much but I imagine it doesn’t hurt


----------



## LV_4ever

For all you toy Loulou owners- why does one dark beige bag on the website not have an adjustable strap and all the other toys have adjustable straps? Looks exactly the same otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## Raaz

LV_4ever said:


> For all you toy Loulou owners- why does one dark beige bag on the website not have an adjustable strap and all the other toys have adjustable straps? Looks exactly the same otherwise. Thanks!


Never knew that....very strange indeed.


----------



## Mia Bundgaard

Hi all,

Anyone know where to get a medium green loulou with gold hardware?
Last seen on MyTheresa


----------



## Milena74




----------



## Milena74

From S.L Firenze... my hubby gift for my BIRTHDAY... I’ll show you on wednesday!!!


----------



## Raaz

woW! What a sweet couple! So happy for you. Can’t wait!


Milena74 said:


> From S.L Firenze... my hubby gift for my BIRTHDAY... I’ll show you on wednesday!!!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

bisbeepurse said:


> So I spotted a great deal on the metallic toy loulou the other day at Neiman and I was a little apprehensive about buying it because I've had my orders cancelled before or had missing boxes/dust bags/authenticity cards. I was also scared beause I've read reviews of buying the loulou online with it ending up having creases and dents. So when my package came today, I had very low expectations.
> 
> Well, my friends, my luck finally turned around today! The bag came in a box and dust bag and had the authenticity cards! The straps were wrapped and so was the snap button. No scratches, dents or creasing either. It did have that funky smell that a lot mentioned though. Anyway, I wasn't expecting to love it so much, but I do! I understand now why a lot of people love this bag! It's the perfect size for me and fits all my essentials. I was also concerned that the metallic color might be too blingy for me, but it's actually pretty neutral. I'm so excited to take her out!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy the chain straps online? I want one for dressy nights
> 
> View attachment 4829845
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829846
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829847



We're bag twins!!! How amazingly lux is that metallic calfskin!!!


----------



## Milena74

My new lovely bag ... Silvia, the seller from S.L Firenze wrote me “ non esiste un nero ma tanti neri” Y.S.L
(Doesn’t exist only one Black, but a lot of black) “Nel caso della sua loulou puffer è proprio vero!“ (for your beautiful Loulou puffer It’s really true!!!)


----------



## Raaz

Milena74 said:


> My new lovely bag ... Silvia, the seller from S.L Firenze wrote me “ non esiste un nero ma tanti neri” Y.S.L
> (Doesn’t exist only one Black, but a lot of black) “Nel caso della sua loulou puffer è proprio vero!“ (for your beautiful Loulou puffer It’s really true!!!)
> 
> View attachment 4836019
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836022


Congrats. She is beautiful. enjoy


----------



## bisbeepurse

glendaPLEASE said:


> We're bag twins!!! How amazingly lux is that metallic calfskin!!!


Love the feel of it!


----------



## bisbeepurse

katran said:


> Anyone know if an item isn’t on the Ysl website, then it’s safe to say it’s been discontinued? I was really hoping the loulou small pebbled would come back in stock. Can’t find it anywhere!


I found it on Bergdorf Goodman while doing a search for a small loulou! It's on backorder though. Here's the link: YSL LOULOU SMALL PEBBLED good luck!


----------



## nycgirl79

Milena74 said:


> My new lovely bag ... Silvia, the seller from S.L Firenze wrote me “ non esiste un nero ma tanti neri” Y.S.L
> (Doesn’t exist only one Black, but a lot of black) “Nel caso della sua loulou puffer è proprio vero!“ (for your beautiful Loulou puffer It’s really true!!!)
> 
> View attachment 4836019
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836022



Love the black on black! Enjoy your new beauty, and happy birthday!


----------



## Milena74

nycgirl79 said:


> Love the black on black! Enjoy your new beauty, and happy birthday!


Thank you


----------



## shasha_83

Plokkrjon said:


> Hello all, I recently purchased a 2019 loulou medium at a YSL boutique and im wondering if medium is too big for me. Should I exchange it for a small? I am 5"1. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4815546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815547
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815549


Which did you go for? Is it for everyday and do you carry much?


----------



## Minie26

anyone here have the toy loulou in blanc vintage ghw?


----------



## patty_o

Hi all, new here to YSL!

I've been thinking of buying a small YSL Loulou in beige color, and wanted the same beige color as the video linked! 

My question is, in the YSL site, it seems like the dark beige they have pictured is darker than the one in Youtube, but she states it is dark beige. I was just wondering if it's just the nature of the picture on the YSL site and the color she has is really dark beige. Thank you!


----------



## LV_4ever

patty_o said:


> Hi all, new here to YSL!
> 
> I've been thinking of buying a small YSL Loulou in beige color, and wanted the same beige color as the video linked!
> 
> My question is, in the YSL site, it seems like the dark beige they have pictured is darker than the one in Youtube, but she states it is dark beige. I was just wondering if it's just the nature of the picture on the YSL site and the color she has is really dark beige. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4841471



I think it’s the same color. There is another thread on here about the dark beige color and how it looks so different in different light. The hardware looks the same which helps identify this beige vs the most recent one I saw- maybe a summer release, gold sand, which had silver hardware.


----------



## patty_o

LV_4ever said:


> I think it’s the same color. There is another thread on here about the dark beige color and how it looks so different in different light. The hardware looks the same which helps identify this beige vs the most recent one I saw- maybe a summer release, gold sand, which had silver hardware.


Ah, okay thank you!


----------



## Lightsterre

May be already asked before but do you ladies know where to find a chain strap that matches the aged gold hardware of the loulou?
I have the toy loulou and really want to wear it with a chain strap!


----------



## MeBagaholic

katran said:


> Just received this today and saw the handles have creases in them and the bottom of the bag has wrinkles. Would you guys return if you received this? I bought it from FarFetch.
> View attachment 4825290


Ask them if they can refund you 10 or 15% if you keep it and dont want to go through the hassle of return


----------



## scrabblefish

Just purchased this beauty from Farfetch and can’t wait for it to arrive! Does anyone know the name of this colorway? FF just calls it “olive” and it’s not on the YSL website.

Link to olive green loulou puffer


----------



## 20jatman11

For any of you out there that have cream/beige colored Loulou bags, how are your corners and edges holding up after use?
I've noticed that once the edges wear on colored YSL bags, it's pretty obvious. Black, not so much. How does it look after some scuffing on beige/cream versions?


----------



## MiaKing

Can someone please explain me the difference between matelasse leather and quilted leather? I'm trying to really find a difference and I can't... are they pretty durable?


----------



## Miss World

MiaKing said:


> Can someone please explain me the difference between matelasse leather and quilted leather? I'm trying to really find a difference and I can't... are they pretty durable?


Matelasse and Quilted are the same thing. It just means 'quilted' into a certain pattern. It doesn't have anything to do with durability. You will have to look at the type of leather to determine durability such as whether it is box leather, lambskin, caviar, grained, natural calfskin etc to see which would be most suited to what you're looking for. Caviar, grained, croc embossed etc are most durable.


----------



## MiaKing

Miss World said:


> Matelasse and Quilted are the same thing. It just means 'quilted' into a certain pattern. It doesn't have anything to do with durability. You will have to look at the type of leather to determine durability such as whether it is box leather, lambskin, caviar, grained, natural calfskin etc to see which would be most suited to what you're looking for. Caviar, grained, croc embossed etc are most durable.



Well, the reason I asked is because on ysl website they have 2 the same looking bags which are described as lambskin leather in the description but in the title one is quilted leather and one is matelasse  but they look exactly the same


----------



## zahraa_aal

Hi all, I was gifted this ysl bag don’t know the name or anything. Came with it’s tag and authentication card but I can’t find the serial number anywhere. Can someone tel me if this is real?


----------



## lalapurplelala

zahraa_aal said:


> Hi all, I was gifted this ysl bag don’t know the name or anything. Came with it’s tag and authentication card but I can’t find the serial number anywhere. Can someone tel me if this is real?
> 
> View attachment 4866346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866348


As far as I know, the name on the tag “Yves Saint Laurent” isn’t being used anymore (especially in the new models as Saint Laurent in all caps is the one being used) so I assume the bag isn’t authentic. Serial numbers are usually found inside the tag where the name Saint Laurent is or inside pockets.

It is still wise to have them properly authenticated.


----------



## Phlakes

MeBagaholic said:


> Here my two newest babies
> Black one is Small
> Latte is Medium
> I do love them both for different reasons
> 
> View attachment 4807776


Hi. Lovely bags. Is the Latte closer to brown/Tan or Nude? I have seen pictures of Dark Beige that looks like this as well. Trying to decide between dark beige or Latte.  I'm leaning more towards the latte ;I think that will hide scuffs marks that might result from usage.


----------



## natashavupp

Milena74 said:


> My new lovely bag ... Silvia, the seller from S.L Firenze wrote me “ non esiste un nero ma tanti neri” Y.S.L
> (Doesn’t exist only one Black, but a lot of black) “Nel caso della sua loulou puffer è proprio vero!“ (for your beautiful Loulou puffer It’s really true!!!)
> 
> View attachment 4836019
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836022


Oh my gosh. Gorgeous bag!! I am eyeing this right now. How do you like it so far? Do you know if the leather is easily scratched? I want to use as an everyday crossbody bag.


----------



## zahraa_aal

lalapurplelala said:


> As far as I know, the name on the tag “Yves Saint Laurent” isn’t being used anymore (especially in the new models as Saint Laurent in all caps is the one being used) so I assume the bag isn’t authentic. Serial numbers are usually found inside the tag where the name Saint Laurent is or inside pockets.
> 
> It is still wise to have them properly authenticated.


So this is what the inside tag looks like it says Saint Laurent Paris made in Italy


----------



## Antigone

zahraa_aal said:


> Hi all, I was gifted this ysl bag don’t know the name or anything. Came with it’s tag and authentication card but I can’t find the serial number anywhere. Can someone tel me if this is real?
> 
> View attachment 4866346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866348



I think better to ask the person who gave you this bag but I strongly suspect this is not authentic.


----------



## Luxaddict99

Hi all I’ve just purchased a dark beige toy loulou and I’ve noticed that 2 ends of the strap near the clasps isn’t glued down as shown in the photo. Is this normal?


----------



## Lucia.elena

scrabblefish said:


> Just purchased this beauty from Farfetch and can’t wait for it to arrive! Does anyone know the name of this colorway? FF just calls it “olive” and it’s not on the YSL website.
> 
> Link to olive green loulou puffer




I just ordered this too!! So excited. I hope it looks like the picture. The same bag is on sale on Nordstrom’s website and the color is called “seaweed.”


----------



## Kiara96

Hi lovely people,
I’ve been eyeing the velvet toy loulou in burgundy. I missed out last year and have been waiting for it to be released again but so far nothing  has it been discontinued? I’ve never owned a velvet bag before, any tips from those who have one?
Thanks!


----------



## rdoshi

I


----------



## Emma0110

Hi everyone, yesterday I noticed some corner scuffing on my Loulou. It's only a year old and I haven't worn it much plus I was super careful with it. I've read here and there on the forum that people have had this issue as well. Is there anything one could/should do about it or do I just have to live with it? Thanks!


----------



## scrabblefish

Lucia.elena said:


> I just ordered this too!! So excited. I hope it looks like the picture. The same bag is on sale on Nordstrom’s website and the color is called “seaweed.”



TY! I just took a closer look at the box it came in and the side also says "seaweed." I LOVE this bag, hope you enjoy yours too!!


----------



## volieren

Hi all! I’m debating between the Toy LouLou and Small LouLou. I don’t carry much at all day-to-day (compact wallet, LV key holder, chapstick, small hand lotion, hand sanitizer), but am looking for a nice small bag that I can use to run errands & and buy groceries.

Long term, I’d love to get both sizes, but then that brings up color. I think I have my heart set on getting the small in black & gold, and the toy in a lighter color - either one of the beiges or blanc vintage. Orrrr...should I get the small in beige and toy in black?  so hard to decide!

For context, my style is quite minimalist and I usually gravitate towards neutrals and darker colors. However, I LOVE the look of the lighter LouLou shades. What do you all think?


----------



## coniglietta

volieren said:


> Hi all! I’m debating between the Toy LouLou and Small LouLou. I don’t carry much at all day-to-day (compact wallet, LV key holder, chapstick, small hand lotion, hand sanitizer), but am looking for a nice small bag that I can use to run errands & and buy groceries.
> 
> Long term, I’d love to get both sizes, but then that brings up color. I think I have my heart set on getting the small in black & gold, and the toy in a lighter color - either one of the beiges or blanc vintage. Orrrr...should I get the small in beige and toy in black?  so hard to decide!
> 
> For context, my style is quite minimalist and I usually gravitate towards neutrals and darker colors. However, I LOVE the look of the lighter LouLou shades. What do you all think?



I've been thinking about the same thing! I have been wanting the toy loulou after seeing others carry it, but the small seems like a better option for everyday use. One of my all time favorite color combinations is the monochrome black leather with black hardware. I love how it's very discreet and sophisticated. I'm also considering the toy in beige. Besides maybe being too small, I also dislike the leather strap. It looks really flimsy and too long for my body...

I think the small would be a better choice first. It's probably what I'll be getting.


----------



## thundercloud

volieren said:


> Hi all! I’m debating between the Toy LouLou and Small LouLou. I don’t carry much at all day-to-day (compact wallet, LV key holder, chapstick, small hand lotion, hand sanitizer), but am looking for a nice small bag that I can use to run errands & and buy groceries.
> 
> Long term, I’d love to get both sizes, but then that brings up color. I think I have my heart set on getting the small in black & gold, and the toy in a lighter color - either one of the beiges or blanc vintage. Orrrr...should I get the small in beige and toy in black?  so hard to decide!
> 
> For context, my style is quite minimalist and I usually gravitate towards neutrals and darker colors. However, I LOVE the look of the lighter LouLou shades. What do you all think?





coniglietta said:


> I've been thinking about the same thing! I have been wanting the toy loulou after seeing others carry it, but the small seems like a better option for everyday use. One of my all time favorite color combinations is the monochrome black leather with black hardware. I love how it's very discreet and sophisticated. I'm also considering the toy in beige. Besides maybe being too small, I also dislike the leather strap. It looks really flimsy and too long for my body...
> 
> I think the small would be a better choice first. It's probably what I'll be getting.
> 
> View attachment 4881641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881642


I have the black on black toy loulou. It's adorable, seems well made, is lightweight & can fit the basics, BUT my big cell phone (Samsung Galaxy Note 10+) will NOT fit easily with any case on it. That was a big disappointment since I always have my phone with me. It fits without the case, but I'm always afraid of dropping my phone since I'm so used to having a case on it. Other than that, it's an easy small bag to use on a daily basis, assuming you don't carry a lot with you. There are also a couple cardslots built into the bag, as well as a handy slim middle open pocket.

In terms of the strap, I actually like the leather strap since it's comfortable and light. I did buy dark gunmetal and black all metal chain straps from another brand (Coach) though for when I want to change it up. Someone (here on tpf or YT) recommended the Coach Dinky chain strap, which is what I purchased. They're nice, substantial feeling chain straps & fairly inexpensive. You could always look for other crossbody strap options if you don't like the all leather one. I almost always wear my bags crossbody since we usually have our dog with us. The leather strap it comes with is a good length for me to wear crossbody (I'm 5-6).

Hope that helps! I don't think you can go wrong with either size bag. It just depends on how much stuff you carry with you. Happy shopping!


----------



## jaxxtee

Hey guys! Just received my long awaited Toy Loulou... could someone tell me if these deep creases in the bag are normal?? I don't have the heart to send it back yet because I've been waiting so long! Thanks


----------



## coniglietta

thundercloud said:


> I have the black on black toy loulou. It's adorable, seems well made, is lightweight & can fit the basics, BUT my big cell phone (Samsung Galaxy Note 10+) will NOT fit easily with any case on it. That was a big disappointment since I always have my phone with me. It fits without the case, but I'm always afraid of dropping my phone since I'm so used to having a case on it. Other than that, it's an easy small bag to use on a daily basis, assuming you don't carry a lot with you. There are also a couple cardslots built into the bag, as well as a handy slim middle open pocket.
> 
> In terms of the strap, I actually like the leather strap since it's comfortable and light. I did buy dark gunmetal and black all metal chain straps from another brand (Coach) though for when I want to change it up. Someone (here on tpf or YT) recommended the Coach Dinky chain strap, which is what I purchased. They're nice, substantial feeling chain straps & fairly inexpensive. You could always look for other crossbody strap options if you don't like the all leather one. I almost always wear my bags crossbody since we usually have our dog with us. The leather strap it comes with is a good length for me to wear crossbody (I'm 5-6).
> 
> Hope that helps! I don't think you can go wrong with either size bag. It just depends on how much stuff you carry with you. Happy shopping!



Thank you for that information! I have a Samsung Galaxy Jean2 which is 15 cm x 5cm (~6in x 3 in) so I think it would be able to fit into a toy loulou. I do like the idea of getting an interchangeable strap. It's such a cute bag so it's really hard to decide.


----------



## jelly-baby

Antigone said:


> I think better to ask the person who gave you this bag but I strongly suspect this is not authentic.



I agree. I always think that if you have to question the authencity of a ‘gift’ then something is amiss.


----------



## LO55

LV_4ever said:


> For all you toy Loulou owners- why does one dark beige bag on the website not have an adjustable strap and all the other toys have adjustable straps? Looks exactly the same otherwise. Thanks!


I agree. I have a black toy Loulou with an adjustable strap and interior middle pocket & my new beige toy loulou arrived yesterday with no adjustable strap and no middle pocket?? I looked on the YSL website and some have it some don't so it seems that maybe new styles don't have it anymore?


----------



## LV_4ever

LO55 said:


> I agree. I have a black toy Loulou with an adjustable strap and interior middle pocket & my new beige toy loulou arrived yesterday with no adjustable strap and no middle pocket?? I looked on the YSL website and some have it some don't so it seems that maybe new styles don't have it anymore?


Very strange. I ended up getting a gold sand, which does have the adjustable strap and middle pocket. Since you have both, please let us know which you prefer after you use your new one for a bit.


----------



## Dreamybabie

Anyone on here sold or thinking about selling your Lou Lou?  I have a medium Lou Lou black with shw that I got 12/2019. I used it twice. I think the bag is pretty but for some reason it just doesn’t feel like it fit me. It could be that we’re in quarantine and I haven’t used it much to see. I just think it’s a waste for it to sit in the closest.


----------



## HavPlenty

Dreamybabie said:


> Anyone on here sold or thinking about selling your Lou Lou?  I have a medium Lou Lou black with shw that I got 12/2019. I used it twice. I think the bag is pretty but for some reason it just doesn’t feel like it fit me. It could be that we’re in quarantine and I haven’t used it much to see. I just think it’s a waste for it to sit in the closest.


Funny you posted this. I have the same exact bag. I just can't bring myself to use it as an every day bag but didn't want to get rid of it because its so nice and beautiful. I found the very similar large loulou shopper to be more of a fit for me. I wouldn't have a problem with using it as an everyday bag. I bought one online and if all goes well I will sell my LouLou. I already uploaded pics to ebay and have requested quotes from fashionphile and Yoogie's. Unfortunately the resell value has dropped in the last 3 months which is disturbing. The avg price on ebay now is $1200.00. Back in August it was around $1500-$1700.00.


----------



## Dreamybabie

HavPlenty said:


> Funny you posted this. I have the same exact bag. I just can't bring myself to use it as an every day bag but didn't want to get rid of it because its so nice and beautiful. I found the very similar large loulou shopper to be more of a fit for me. I wouldn't have a problem with using it as an everyday bag. I bought one online and if all goes well I will sell my LouLou. I already uploaded pics to ebay and have requested quotes from fashionphile and Yoogie's. Unfortunately the resell value has dropped in the last 3 months which is disturbing. The avg price on ebay now is $1200.00. Back in August it was around $1500-$1700.00.


Thank you so much for the information. I submitted to Yoogies and waiting for the quote. Will update everyone. If it’s too low I will keep it.


----------



## HavPlenty

Dreamybabie said:


> Thank you so much for the information. I submitted to Yoogies and waiting for the quote. Will update everyone. If it’s too low I will keep it.


Yeah agree on keeping it if it's too low.


----------



## HavPlenty

Dreamybabie said:


> Thank you so much for the information. I submitted to Yoogies and waiting for the quote. Will update everyone. If it’s too low I will keep it.


So the quote I got from Yoogi's was ridiculously low. Less than half of what I paid for it. Honestly, I don't expect Fashionphile to be much better.


----------



## Dreamybabie

HavPlenty said:


> So the quote I got from Yoogi's was ridiculously low. Less than half of what I paid for it. Honestly, I don't expect Fashionphile to be much better.


Thanks for sharing. I just got my quote from Yoogi’s too. They told me 900-1000.  I bought mine full price from the boutique $2300 with tax 10 months ago. I don’t think I’ll be buying much of YSL after this.


----------



## Twinrn1

Dreamybabie said:


> Thanks for sharing. I just got my quote from Yoogi’s too. They told me 900-1000.  I bought mine full price from the boutique $2300 with tax 10 months ago. I don’t think I’ll be buying much of YSL after this.


Yoogi's and many others are low balling on any designer handbags. I received a low offer on a chanel handbag and gucci there system is definitely made for them to profit and no one else.


----------



## HavPlenty

Dreamybabie said:


> Thanks for sharing. I just got my quote from Yoogi’s too. They told me 900-1000.  I bought mine full price from the boutique $2300 with tax 10 months ago. I don’t think I’ll be buying much of YSL after this.


That's exactly what they offered for mine. I too paid full price. Have not heard from fashionphile yet.


----------



## notcass

has anyone got the new suede loulou with rope monogram?? ive been looking everywhere online for pics but nothing! I only find the pics from ysl or farfetch.


----------



## coniglietta

My small Loulou arrived today! This was a birthday gift to myself. I've been wanting a black leather and hardware Saint Laurent for the longest time. I've heard bhw is prone to chipping, though....I just really like this understated look.

It's a little more boxy than what I usually carry (soft totes), but it looks so lovely! I think this size is perfect for my height, 5'3", and the strap drop is nice crossbody and doubled up. I'm so excited to wear it this weekend!


----------



## HavPlenty

coniglietta said:


> My small Loulou arrived today! This was a birthday gift to myself. I've been wanting a black leather and hardware Saint Laurent for the longest time. I've heard bhw is prone to chipping, though....I just really like this understated look.
> 
> It's a little more boxy than what I usually carry (soft totes), but it looks so lovely! I think this size is perfect for my height, 5'3", and the strap drop is nice crossbody and doubled up. I'm so excited to wear it this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4897520
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897522


Looks good on you!


----------



## guccigirlkells31

I loveeeee large bags reminds me of large Gucci bag I had years ago but I’m only 5’1 so some lath bags can look goofy on me


----------



## nycgirl79

coniglietta said:


> My small Loulou arrived today! This was a birthday gift to myself. I've been wanting a black leather and hardware Saint Laurent for the longest time. I've heard bhw is prone to chipping, though....I just really like this understated look.
> 
> It's a little more boxy than what I usually carry (soft totes), but it looks so lovely! I think this size is perfect for my height, 5'3", and the strap drop is nice crossbody and doubled up. I'm so excited to wear it this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4897520
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897522



Beautiful! I have the same bag with SHW, and I absolutely love it. Enjoy your new beauty, and happy birthday!


----------



## coniglietta

HavPlenty said:


> Looks good on you!



Thank you! I actually thought it looked too small since I usually carry bigger bags.


----------



## coniglietta

nycgirl79 said:


> Beautiful! I have the same bag with SHW, and I absolutely love it. Enjoy your new beauty, and happy birthday!



Thank you so much!


----------



## HavPlenty

HavPlenty said:


> So the quote I got from Yoogi's was ridiculously low. Less than half of what I paid for it. Honestly, I don't expect Fashionphile to be much better.


Fashionphile was a little better. They offered $1200.00 which is around the average sold price on ebay. I have until Dec 1 to accept.


----------



## lulu348

It’s a great size, and beautiful!


----------



## Lyy85

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3727713
> View attachment 3727715
> View attachment 3727716


Love this Was just wondering did you use 2 different chains to have that look? Or was it just 1 chain and was wondering which length did you go with?


----------



## thundercloud

LO55 said:


> I agree. I have a black toy Loulou with an adjustable strap and interior middle pocket & my new beige toy loulou arrived yesterday with no adjustable strap and no middle pocket?? I looked on the YSL website and some have it some don't so it seems that maybe new styles don't have it anymore?


*EDIT: looked back farther in this thread. There's still the middle divider, but just no middle pocket. Darn! I was hoping for 1 open space instead.*

No middle pocket meaning no middle divider at all, so the bag is simply 1 open space? I would probably love that, since I could likely fit my large phone w/ case in it! It's hard to fit my phone (with its case on) in my toy loulou. I've been wanting a beige SL too...


----------



## HavPlenty

So I just received this bag from Fashionphile. It's in excellent condition and it was at a good price. I'm estatic. Been wanting this bag from the very first time I saw it.


----------



## guccigirlkells31

So pretty


----------



## lulu348

I really love this design!


----------



## TraGiv

HavPlenty said:


> So I just received this bag from Fashionphile. It's in excellent condition and it was at a good price. I'm estatic. Been wanting this bag from the very first time I saw it.
> 
> View attachment 4903497


Love it!!


----------



## hithisiserin

Hello,
I just bought the loulou medium in pebble. The bag came damaged as there is a 3 inch wrinkle on the front left side near the bottom. I was going to exchange it, but then the rep told me that there is no same color in stock with no guarantees if they will be. I contacted YSL with some hope, but they confirmed that the leather on the damaged area is not repairable. The retailer (department store) offered me 50% discount with an additional 15% discount as a customer courtesy. However, I would like to ask you guys if it’s damaged loulou in medium size is worth $960 while the original price is $2150+state tax. What do you guys think? Thank you!


----------



## luvallpurses

hithisiserin said:


> Hello,
> I just bought the loulou medium in pebble. The bag came damaged as there is a 3 inch wrinkle on the front left side near the bottom. I was going to exchange it, but then the rep told me that there is no same color in stock with no guarantees if they will be. I contacted YSL with some hope, but they confirmed that the leather on the damaged area is not repairable. The retailer (department store) offered me 50% discount with an additional 15% discount as a customer courtesy. However, I would like to ask you guys if it’s damaged loulou in medium size is worth $960 while the original price is $2150+state tax. What do you guys think? Thank you!


Wow that seems like a really good deal.  Can you share a photo?  
Would the damage bother you every time you use the bag or even deter you from using it?  If so, then it’s not worth it, even at a discounted price.


----------



## bluebird03

hithisiserin said:


> Hello,
> I just bought the loulou medium in pebble. The bag came damaged as there is a 3 inch wrinkle on the front left side near the bottom. I was going to exchange it, but then the rep told me that there is no same color in stock with no guarantees if they will be. I contacted YSL with some hope, but they confirmed that the leather on the damaged area is not repairable. The retailer (department store) offered me 50% discount with an additional 15% discount as a customer courtesy. However, I would like to ask you guys if it’s damaged loulou in medium size is worth $960 while the original price is $2150+state tax. What do you guys think? Thank you!


Agree with the previous post, if it’s too bad then I wouldn’t keep it. If it’s acceptable I would just keep it


----------



## nycgirl79

luvallpurses said:


> Wow that seems like a really good deal.  Can you share a photo?
> Would the damage bother you every time you use the bag or even deter you from using it?  If so, then it’s not worth it, even at a discounted price.



Agreed, that‘s definitely a great deal, provided that the damage is purely cosmetic, and is something that you can live with.
A picture would be really helpful!


----------



## nycgirl79

HavPlenty said:


> So I just received this bag from Fashionphile. It's in excellent condition and it was at a good price. I'm estatic. Been wanting this bag from the very first time I saw it.
> 
> View attachment 4903497



Love this bag!


----------



## Emma0110

Does anyone have the toy loulou and could tell me the width? I'm a bit confused because I found the original toy (adjustable strap) on farfetch and it says it's 18 cm wide whereas the newer version (non-adjustable strap) on farfetch is supposed to be 20 cm wide. On the YSL website it says for both versions 20 cm width. Can anybody help? I know it's only 2 cm but that would probably mean that I could fit my bigger wallet in there.


----------



## foxgal

Emma0110 said:


> Does anyone have the toy loulou and could tell me the width? I'm a bit confused because I found the original toy (adjustable strap) on farfetch and it says it's 18 cm wide whereas the newer version (non-adjustable strap) on farfetch is supposed to be 20 cm wide. On the YSL website it says for both versions 20 cm width. Can anybody help? I know it's only 2 cm but that would probably mean that I could fit my bigger wallet in there.



This is an original one (bought spring 2019) and the rectangular piece of leather at the base is exactly 18 cm wide. The quilted sides adds another 2 cm or so to the overall width. I’d think it’s safe to say that the interior bottom could accommodate something up to 19 cm but that would be tight!


----------



## Emma0110

foxgal said:


> This is an original one (bought spring 2019) and the rectangular piece of leather at the base is exactly 18 cm wide. The quilted sides adds another 2 cm or so to the overall width. I’d think it’s safe to say that the interior bottom could accommodate something up to 19 cm but that would be tight!



perfect, thank you!!


----------



## mltf83

I cant believe I did it but I bought the toy loulou in rouge on impulse because it was 30% off from the YSL website. It was $1170 AUD. 

only the rouge was on sale but I was ok with that because I don't have any red bags in my collection. 
I have a prada double zip in beige which is similar to the gold sand, and I am planning to buy a chanel square mini in black so I didnt want to buy the black.  

I'm so happy !!!


----------



## thundercloud

mltf83 said:


> I cant believe I did it but I bought the toy loulou in rouge on impulse because it was 30% off from the YSL website. It was $1170 AUD.
> 
> only the rouge was on sale but I was ok with that because I don't have any red bags in my collection.
> I have a prada double zip in beige which is similar to the gold sand, and I am planning to buy a chanel square mini in black so I didnt want to buy the black.
> 
> I'm so happy !!!


Congrats!! It's a great bag!


----------



## HavPlenty

My new baby. I love the way this gold hw looks. Its not really shiny. Got this from Jomashop for a very good price even though it dropped even lower.


----------



## Aahmee1

HavPlenty said:


> My new baby. I love the way this gold hw looks. Its not really shiny. Got this from Jomashop for a very good price even though it dropped even lower.


Gorg! Congrats!


----------



## HavPlenty

Aahmee1 said:


> Gorg! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## nycgirl79

HavPlenty said:


> My new baby. I love the way this gold hw looks. Its not really shiny. Got this from Jomashop for a very good price even though it dropped even lower.



So glad you were able to get it! Enjoy it!!


----------



## HavPlenty

nycgirl79 said:


> So glad you were able to get it! Enjoy it!!


Thank you! I already dumped all my stuff out of my LV Croisette and put it in this one. Got outfits picked out and everything even though I have nowhere to go except the store.


----------



## notcass

has anyone bought the loulou suede with rope monogram? its sold out everywhere but i havent seen anything online


----------



## HavPlenty

notcass said:


> has anyone bought the loulou suede with rope monogram? its sold out everywhere but i havent seen anything online


I was looking at those suede bags but never seen the rope. Sounds interesting. I'm scared of suede, lol.


----------



## nycgirl79

HavPlenty said:


> Thank you! I already dumped all my stuff out of my LV Croisette and put it in this one. Got outfits picked out and everything even though I have nowhere to go except the store.



 I hear ya! At the height of crappiness here, I laid my bags out on the couch and just looked at them...couldn’t go anywhere, but looking at my pretties definitely brought a smile to my face! Hope you (all of us) get to use your new bags soon!


----------



## HavPlenty

nycgirl79 said:


> I hear ya! At the height of crappiness here, I laid my bags out on the couch and just looked at them...couldn’t go anywhere, but looking at my pretties definitely brought a smile to my face! Hope you (all of us) get to use your new bags soon!


Oh I'm going to use mine. At first I was bumming around in sweats and t shirts waiting for this thing to blow over. But its been months with no end in sight. So I just decided I'm gonna dress better and use my bags even if its just errands. I'm not getting any younger, lol.


----------



## nycgirl79

HavPlenty said:


> Oh I'm going to use mine. At first I was bumming around in sweats and t shirts waiting for this thing to blow over. But its been months with no end in sight. So I just decided I'm gonna dress better and use my bags even if its just errands. I'm not getting any younger, lol.



lol! I totally agree!


----------



## Alebeth

HavPlenty said:


> My new baby. I love the way this gold hw looks. Its not really shiny. Got this from Jomashop for a very good price even though it dropped even lower.



Absolutely stunning!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## notcass

HavPlenty said:


> I was looking at those suede bags but never seen the rope. Sounds interesting. I'm scared of suede, lol.


https://www.ysl.com/en-ch/shoulder-...h-rope-monogram-in-suede-6325461ZT272759.html


----------



## HavPlenty

notcass said:


> https://www.ysl.com/en-ch/shoulder-...h-rope-monogram-in-suede-6325461ZT272759.html
> View attachment 4919439


This is nice!


----------



## Mady14

Sharing my newest bag: the Toy Loulou!


----------



## MaggieAnn

Mady14 said:


> Sharing my newest bag: the Toy Loulou!
> 
> View attachment 4920079



So gorgeous ! Thanks for the video! My LouLou Toy is supposed to arrive tomorrow or on Saturday. It will be my first YSL handbag. I hope she’s just as good as I imagine her to be.


----------



## pandapitta

HavPlenty said:


> My new baby. I love the way this gold hw looks. Its not really shiny. Got this from Jomashop for a very good price even though it dropped even lower.


I love my lou lou toy, use it daily with a toddler.


----------



## Mady14

MaggieAnn said:


> So gorgeous ! Thanks for the video! My LouLou Toy is supposed to arrive tomorrow or on Saturday. It will be my first YSL handbag. I hope she’s just as good as I imagine her to be.


I'm so excited for you and I'm sure you'll love it! Please post a picture when it arrives!


----------



## MaggieAnn

So here is my Loulou .
i thought I bought it in the Toy version but it’s the mini. Very happy with it! Great bag and packs more than it looks like!


----------



## HavPlenty

MaggieAnn said:


> So here is my Loulou .
> i thought I bought it in the Toy version but it’s the mini. Very happy with it! Great bag and packs more than it looks like!


I think this is the toy unless they changed the name. I've only seen the mini for the puffer version.


----------



## MaggieAnn

HavPlenty said:


> I think this is the toy unless they changed the name. I've only seen the mini for the puffer version.


Yes, the website says it’s the toy, but I saw some YT-videos were it’s obvious that there are two versions of the „toy“. Mine has the non-adjustable strap and some YouTubers call this one the „mini“.


----------



## HavPlenty

MaggieAnn said:


> Yes, the website says it’s the toy, but I saw some YT-videos were it’s obvious that there are two versions of the „toy“. Mine has the non-adjustable strap and some YouTubers call this one the „mini“.


yes there are 2 versions. They updated it but didn't know they changed the name. I believe there are discussions in this thread on it.


----------



## manderson904

Received my small Loulou from Jomashop and it’s perfect  My first Saint Laurent and it won’t be my last Loulou. I would buy from them again!


----------



## HavPlenty

manderson904 said:


> Received my small Loulou from Jomashop and it’s perfect  My first Saint Laurent and it won’t be my last Loulou. I would buy from them again!



When did you order yours? My first one came on time. However, the one I ordered on black Friday weekend (sun) is still pending UPS pickup.


----------



## manderson904

HavPlenty said:


> When did you order yours? My first one came on time. However, the one I ordered on black Friday weekend (sun) is still pending UPS pickup.


Ordered 11/28
Delivery notification 12/2
Picked up by FedEx 12/3
Delivered today. 

Sometimes FedEx forgets to scan and you won’t see activity until it’s out for delivery


----------



## HavPlenty

manderson904 said:


> Ordered 11/28
> Delivery notification 12/2
> Picked up by FedEx 12/3
> Delivered today.
> 
> Sometimes FedEx forgets to scan and you won’t see activity until it’s out for delivery


Thanks so much.
My first bag came with no problems by FedEx. Unfortunately, the 2nd is coming by UPS. Everything shipped by Fedex I've gotten. My 4 orders coming by UPS have all been delayed. This one is the only one that hasn't moved since the label was created.


----------



## mltf83

My toy loulou in rouge is here.. it’s soft and cuddly and perfect ❤️.


----------



## junnnnnkc

Hello everyone! I've just got my first YSL bag from Farfetch, and it's the Loulou puffer!
However, as I have never had any purchase experience of YSL bag, I am a bit worried when I received the bag. 
It came with Saint Laurent dust bag, without a box... I'm actually okay with it but I do saw on Youtube that people usually got a box... that makes me more worried...
Although I don't find any scratches or signs of being used on the bag, there is no wrapping on the chains... there is no "farfetch tag
 or "YSL tag" attached on the bag either...
Moreover, the authenticity card is included but, as shown on the picture attached, the printing of the number "9" is a bit odd...
And when I looked at the serial number inside the bag, the last 4 digits don't seem to aligned well...

I don't know if I'm being too picky and these might be silly questions... but I'm really worried... would any one please help?  

Many thanks...!


----------



## Antigone

^Farfetch is legit. Everything I bought from there had the original and Farfetch tags though. They have free returns so if you're not happy, you can return it and buy from the Saint Laurent website.


----------



## thundercloud

junnnnnkc said:


> Hello everyone! I've just got my first YSL bag from Farfetch, and it's the Loulou puffer!
> However, as I have never had any purchase experience of YSL bag, I am a bit worried when I received the bag.
> It came with Saint Laurent dust bag, without a box... I'm actually okay with it but I do saw on Youtube that people usually got a box... that makes me more worried...
> Although I don't find any scratches or signs of being used on the bag, there is no wrapping on the chains... there is no "farfetch tag
> or "YSL tag" attached on the bag either...
> Moreover, the authenticity card is included but, as shown on the picture attached, the printing of the number "9" is a bit odd...
> And when I looked at the serial number inside the bag, the last 4 digits don't seem to aligned well...
> 
> I don't know if I'm being too picky and these might be silly questions... but I'm really worried... would any one please help?
> 
> Many thanks...!


My small puffer from Saks did not come in a SL box either, so I wouldn't worry about that.
Like @Antigone said above Farfetch is a legitimate retail site. If you're really concerned, you could always return and buy elsewhere?


----------



## HavPlenty

My medium Puffer with silver hardware.


----------



## Miss World

HavPlenty said:


> My medium Puffer with silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4925546
> View attachment 4925547


Oh my gosh! Looks so delicious and buttery soft. Just divine!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Miss World said:


> Oh my gosh! Looks so delicious and buttery soft. Just divine!!


It is incredibly soft. Honestly, I have not felt anything like it before in my life. Is this what Chanel lambskin feels like? LOL


----------



## Aahmee1

HavPlenty said:


> It is incredibly soft. Honestly, I have not felt anything like it before in my life. Is this what Chanel lambskin feels like? LOL


Sounds like the Puffer is giving Chanel lambskin a run for its money lol


----------



## thundercloud

HavPlenty said:


> My medium Puffer with silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4925546
> View attachment 4925547


Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## HavPlenty

Aahmee1 said:


> Sounds like the Puffer is giving Chanel lambskin a run for its money lol


I wouldn't know. I've never touched a Chanel bag. Everybody talks abut their lambskin.


----------



## HavPlenty

thundercloud said:


> Congrats! What a beauty!


Thank you.


----------



## HavPlenty

My LouLou fam


----------



## keishapie1973

HavPlenty said:


> My LouLou fam



Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful collection!!!


Thank you!


----------



## wzy21

Does anyone know if the loulou is available is this brown? https://www.mytheresa.com/en-sg/sai...er-crossbody-bag-1636739.html?catref=category

If anyone has the loulou in pebble, would appreciate some information - it is described as grey but it looks to me to be more of a very dark brown (almost black but not quite)? Any photos will also be much appreciated!


----------



## babyloove

Does anyone own the toy loulou in pebble ? I'm looking for a new grey bag but I can't make my mind about the color on the website ...
Thanks


----------



## lilthai

I got this beautiful medium Lou Lou puffer (deep green) from Saks for my birthday present


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting for the medium in lambskin


----------



## acquiredtaste

Hi! I was wondering if an iPhone 11 Pro Max would fit in the toy loulou? I’ve been watching reviews, and I mean A LOT, and  almost every reviewer has the iPhone 11 or 12. I figured this forum would be better to ask.


----------



## hmh1221

Hello, I have a lovely toy loulou with black hardware and would like to buy a chain strap for it.  I know people recommend the Coach Dinky chain but do I need Shiny Gunmetal or Black Copper?  Thank you! x


----------



## lailarose

After constantly checking Jomashop's website I finally was able to get the small black Lou Lou GHW last night and still on sale! So excited to add this baby to my collection


----------



## HavPlenty

lailarose said:


> After constantly checking Jomashop's website I finally was able to get the small black Lou Lou GHW last night and still on sale! So excited to add this baby to my collection


Awesome. I love that little black bag.


----------



## Vancang

lailarose said:


> After constantly checking Jomashop's website I finally was able to get the small black Lou Lou GHW last night and still on sale! So excited to add this baby to my collection
> [/QUOT Ican’t find it,how much did you pay? Was it a good
> Price?


----------



## Mady14

acquiredtaste said:


> Hi! I was wondering if an iPhone 11 Pro Max would fit in the toy loulou? I’ve been watching reviews, and I mean A LOT, and  almost every reviewer has the iPhone 11 or 12. I figured this forum would be better to ask.


I have the the Toy Loulou in grey and my iPhone 11 Pro Max fits easily. I hope I answered your question.


----------



## lailarose

It sold out quickly after I got the email that it was back in stock, probably an hour or so after. It was marked down to $1599 before taxes!


----------



## foxgal

hmh1221 said:


> Hello, I have a lovely toy loulou with black hardware and would like to buy a chain strap for it.  I know people recommend the Coach Dinky chain but do I need Shiny Gunmetal or Black Copper?  Thank you! x



Well, since the YSL is black, go with black copper to match. Or the gunmetal would add a bit of shine for an evening look.


----------



## hmh1221

foxgal said:


> Well, since the YSL is black, go with black copper to match. Or the gunmetal would add a bit of shine for an evening look.



Thank you, my feeling was black copper but to be honest they look the same on the website!  Thanks for replying and Happy New Year! x


----------



## LahainaLove

I am currently debating which YSL bag  should get, it would be my first one. I really can not decide whether i should get the Toy Puffer in black and gold or the envelope in medium black or beige. Do you guys think the puffer will be one of those bags you have seen enough in a year from now and won't like anymore? I am so torn


----------



## rowy65

LahainaLove said:


> I am currently debating which YSL bag  should get, it would be my first one. I really can not decide whether i should get the Toy Puffer in black and gold or the envelope in medium black or beige. Do you guys think the puffer will be one of those bags you have seen enough in a year from now and won't like anymore? I am so torn


I’ve been debating like you these past few weeks.  I think this puffer bag has legs and it’s proven it this past year.  I’ve resisted because I’m not really a trendy person.  I lean to more classics but this YSL is really showing it has staying power. My dilemma is black hardware or silver and I’m going with the classic black on black.  Good luck with your decision


----------



## ILP

LahainaLove said:


> I am currently debating which YSL bag  should get, it would be my first one. I really can not decide whether i should get the Toy Puffer in black and gold or the envelope in medium black or beige. Do you guys think the puffer will be one of those bags you have seen enough in a year from now and won't like anymore? I am so torn


I love the puffer but it seems like a fall/winter bag only.  The envelope bag seems like a year-round bag.


----------



## Norwaygirl86

ILP said:


> I love the puffer but it seems like a fall/winter bag only.  The envelope bag seems like a year-round bag.



I love them both, but my dealbreaker is that the envelope doesn’t fit my sunglasses. I need to carrythem with me all the tim. Im trying to order the toy loulou as we speek, but i cant to the paying site. Somerhing is wrongwith the website


----------



## ILP

Norwaygirl86 said:


> I love them both, but my dealbreaker is that the envelope doesn’t fit my sunglasses. I need to carrythem with me all the tim. Im trying to order the toy loulou as we speek, but i cant to the paying site. Somerhing is wrongwith the website


I wear big sunglasses that come with giant structured cases.  I bought cute neoprene cases from Amazon for $7 and now I can fit my sunglasses into my tiny camera bags.


----------



## Norwaygirl86

ILP said:


> I wear big sunglasses that come with giant structured cases.  I bought cute neoprene cases from Amazon for $7 and now I can fit my sunglasses into my tiny camera bags.


 
I have done the same,  bought some cheap cases from ebay, but I`m still worried that the envelope bag is to tight ... I have been debating between lou mini camerabag and the Toy loulou.


----------



## lailarose

lailarose said:


> After constantly checking Jomashop's website I finally was able to get the small black Lou Lou GHW last night and still on sale! So excited to add this baby to my collection


The Lou Lou is so much prettier in person and I am obsessed!


----------



## HavPlenty

lailarose said:


> The Lou Lou is so much prettier in person and I am obsessed!


It really is. I almost dismissed the gold hw because I just love the silver. The gold hardware YSL uses is so beautiful and makes the bag look so elegant. The little bag just elevates every outfit I've worn it with.


----------



## bluebird03

lailarose said:


> After constantly checking Jomashop's website I finally was able to get the small black Lou Lou GHW last night and still on sale! So excited to add this baby to my collection



Me too, i missed the boat back in November and was kicking myself and when i got the email notification on Monday jumped on it. The bag came today and is so gorgeous. The one thing i noticed was that the price sticker on it said $1690 and the authenticity card listed the year manufactured as 2019 (not that it matters because it is authentic and new) but just thought i'd mention it.


----------



## thundercloud

hmh1221 said:


> Hello, I have a lovely toy loulou with black hardware and would like to buy a chain strap for it.  I know people recommend the Coach Dinky chain but do I need Shiny Gunmetal or Black Copper?  Thank you! x


If you want a darker (but glossy) chain, go with dark gunmetal. If you prefer a matte chain, go with black copper. Black copper is lighter than the gunmetal in color. I bought both chains when Coach had a sale code, plus rakuten cashback. They're reasonably priced to begin with at $35 retail.


----------



## thundercloud

Pics of the 2 Coach Dinky chain straps I bought for my black w black hw toy loulou when I want to dress it up a bit. Neither color is truly jet black, but I'm happy enough with them.

Length is perfect for me to wear crossbody (I'm 5 ft 6 inches tall). It's a nice quality chain. Doesn't feel cheap or unusually light.

Black copper (matte finish, but lighter in color vs. the gunmetal):







Dark Gunmetal (glossy finish and darker than black copper):





Hope that helps for others looking for chain strap options! They also have light gold and silver chains too. At $35 retail, they're affordably priced and you can frequently find sales and/or rakuten cashback to lower the cost even further.


----------



## lailarose

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Me too, i missed the boat back in November and was kicking myself and when i got the email notification on Monday jumped on it. The bag came today and is so gorgeous. The one thing i noticed was that the price sticker on it said $1690 and the authenticity card listed the year manufactured as 2019 (not that it matters because it is authentic and new) but just thought i'd mention it.


I just checked mine and the price sticker actually says $2450, which is so strange since the bag retails for $2050. Mine was also manufactured in 2019, but doesn't really matter to me since there aren't any differences


----------



## HavPlenty

lailarose said:


> I just checked mine and the price sticker actually says $2450, which is so strange since the bag retails for $2050. Mine was also manufactured in 2019, but doesn't really matter to me since there aren't any differences


I think these bags come from overseas Grey market. Probably why they have these odd price points.


----------



## LahainaLove

I got the toy puffer today and I am not keeping it. I was quite underwhelmed by it tbh! 
Although I knew how small it will be, for some reason I thought it could be worn as a shoulder bag double strapped , which it can not.
It’s a beautiful bag but it’s not for me.
I will either go with the small size now or the medium envelope. Will have to do some hard thinking on that one


----------



## HavPlenty

LahainaLove said:


> I got the toy puffer today and I am not keeping it. I was quite underwhelmed by it tbh!
> Although I knew how small it will be, for some reason I thought it could be worn as a shoulder bag double strapped , which it can not.
> It’s a beautiful bag but it’s not for me.
> I will either go with the small size now or the medium envelope. Will have to do some hard thinking on that one


Yeah the mini puffer doesn't let you double it up. The price difference between the mini and the small is significant. So I understand your caution.


----------



## rowy65

LahainaLove said:


> I got the toy puffer today and I am not keeping it. I was quite underwhelmed by it tbh!
> Although I knew how small it will be, for some reason I thought it could be worn as a shoulder bag double strapped , which it can not.
> It’s a beautiful bag but it’s not for me.
> I will either go with the small size now or the medium envelope. Will have to do some hard thinking on that one
> [/QUOTE


I ordered the small but the more I see reveals on the toy , I’m thinking I would want that also especially for weekends.


----------



## bluebird03

LahainaLove said:


> I got the toy puffer today and I am not keeping it. I was quite underwhelmed by it tbh!
> Although I knew how small it will be, for some reason I thought it could be worn as a shoulder bag double strapped , which it can not.
> It’s a beautiful bag but it’s not for me.
> I will either go with the small size now or the medium envelope. Will have to do some hard thinking on that one



Sorry you were underwhelmed if it helps I have the small puffer and its a great size, fits a TON


----------



## chocolateolive

LahainaLove said:


> I got the toy puffer today and I am not keeping it. I was quite underwhelmed by it tbh!
> Although I knew how small it will be, for some reason I thought it could be worn as a shoulder bag double strapped , which it can not.
> It’s a beautiful bag but it’s not for me.
> I will either go with the small size now or the medium envelope. Will have to do some hard thinking on that one



I have both the toy and small puffer and the small puffer fits WAY more.

I initially got the toy puffer in black and was underwhelmed too until I saw it in red and had to have it!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Hi Loulou Lovers 
First time looking to purchase YSL bag... looking at the Lou Lou Puffer in medium Black - simply stunning bag. My dilemma is that my boutique only has it in silver or black hardware and I was hoping for gold. At this stage SA are not sure if or when they will receive next batch. So I am thinking of black on black hardware.  What is the general overall experience with YSL black hardware - does it chip definitely with use ? Hoping to use the Lou Lou as everyday work bag. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## LahainaLove

rowy65 said:


> I ordered the small but the more I see reveals on the toy , I’m thinking I would want that also especially for weekends.



It is indeed super cute! I did love the size aswell, I am more of a small bag kinda girl The dealbreaker was the strap for me unfortunately 
If it had a double strap it would actually be perfect 
If you don’t mind that it’s really a beautiful bag!
I hope ysl processes my refund quickly so I can order the new bag


----------



## rowy65

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Hi Loulou Lovers
> First time looking to purchase YSL bag... looking at the Lou Lou Puffer in medium Black - simply stunning bag. My dilemma is that my boutique only has it in silver or black hardware and I was hoping for gold. At this stage SA are not sure if or when they will receive next batch. So I am thinking of black on black hardware.  What is the general overall experience with YSL black hardware - does it chip definitely with use ? Hoping to use the Lou Lou as everyday work bag. Thank you for your advice!


I ordered my small puffer in black on black from Nordstrom and it will hopefully come in next Monday.  I’ve heard overall positive feedback and no chipping of hardware.  I always wanted black on black and the idea of chipping always stopped me.  I finally decided to take the plunge after watching countless YouTube videos on the puffer.  Quite a few of them purchased the black on black.  Check out the videos!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

rowy65 said:


> I ordered my small puffer in black on black from Nordstrom and it will hopefully come in next Monday.  I’ve heard overall positive feedback and no chipping of hardware.  I always wanted black on black and the idea of chipping always stopped me.  I finally decided to take the plunge after watching countless YouTube videos on the puffer.  Quite a few of them purchased the black on black.  Check out the videos!


Thank you! I too think I have watched all the YouTube videos out there  I do love the look but don't have anything with black hardware to know what the experience will be like...


----------



## cillameows

Hi new here  I had to share that my black on black small Loulou was my favorite purchase of 2020. I was so surprised when I was able to use a discount code on Saks so I was able to score it $700 below retail ($500 discount + $200 cash back)!!!


----------



## coniglietta

cillameows said:


> Hi new here  I had to share that my black on black small Loulou was my favorite purchase of 2020. I was so surprised when I was able to use a discount code on Saks so I was able to score it $700 below retail ($500 discount + $200 cash back)!!!
> View attachment 4949897



Congrats! You got it at such a great price!
I have the same Loulou with black on black hardware and I love it. Enjoy your bag this year, too!



LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Hi Loulou Lovers
> First time looking to purchase YSL bag... looking at the Lou Lou Puffer in medium Black - simply stunning bag. My dilemma is that my boutique only has it in silver or black hardware and I was hoping for gold. At this stage SA are not sure if or when they will receive next batch. So I am thinking of black on black hardware.  What is the general overall experience with YSL black hardware - does it chip definitely with use ? Hoping to use the Lou Lou as everyday work bag. Thank you for your advice!



I've had my back hardware small Loulou for about 3 months. I haven't experienced any chipping. I was a bit worried the chain strap would chip because it slides around a lot, but it's fine. The YSL logo hasn't chipped either. I'm not sure about daily wear because I mostly use my bag on the weekends. I hope this helps though!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

coniglietta said:


> Congrats! You got it at such a great price!
> I have the same Loulou with black on black hardware and I love it. Enjoy your bag this year, too!
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my back hardware small Loulou for about 3 months. I haven't experienced any chipping. I was a bit worried the chain strap would chip because it slides around a lot, but it's fine. The YSL logo hasn't chipped either. I'm not sure about daily wear because I mostly use my bag on the weekends. I hope this helps though!


Thank you so much! This helps a lot!!  Feeling better about the all black puffer


----------



## antreyes03

love it!!


----------



## IntheOcean

cillameows said:


> Hi new here  I had to share that my black on black small Loulou was my favorite purchase of 2020. I was so surprised when I was able to use a discount code on Saks so I was able to score it $700 below retail ($500 discount + $200 cash back)!!!
> View attachment 4949897


 what a beauty! Congrats! You got a pretty good deal on it.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Okay, silly question....is it too much to have 2 x Lou Lou Puffer in black if one is small with GHW and other is medium with black hardware? Really fallen hard for this specific line. Just got the small but there is an amazing deal for the medium. 

Also has Lou Lou Puffer gone on sale before in the past? Thank you for your input


----------



## ILP

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Okay, silly question....is it too much to have 2 x Lou Lou Puffer in black if one is small with GHW and other is medium with black hardware? Really fallen hard for this specific line. Just got the small but there is an amazing deal for the medium.
> 
> Also has Lou Lou Puffer gone on sale before in the past? Thank you for your input


The Puffer is a very distinctive looking bag.   I think it is crazy to have two of them, especially when they are the same color (regardless of different sizes and hardware)....unless you have money to burn. You have to ask yourself if you will get use out of both of them.


----------



## Antigone

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Okay, silly question....is it too much to have 2 x Lou Lou Puffer in black if one is small with GHW and other is medium with black hardware? Really fallen hard for this specific line. Just got the small but there is an amazing deal for the medium.
> 
> Also has Lou Lou Puffer gone on sale before in the past? Thank you for your input



I have the classic Loulou in black, small and medium both with shw. I just really love the style.


----------



## bluebird03

ILP said:


> The Puffer is a very distinctive looking bag.   I think it is crazy to have two of them, especially when they are the same color (regardless of different sizes and hardware)....unless you have money to burn. You have to ask yourself if you will get use out of both of them.



agreed, it is too much. I wouldn’t recommend another one


----------



## keishapie1973

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Okay, silly question....is it too much to have 2 x Lou Lou Puffer in black if one is small with GHW and other is medium with black hardware? Really fallen hard for this specific line. Just got the small but there is an amazing deal for the medium.
> 
> Also has Lou Lou Puffer gone on sale before in the past? Thank you for your input



I think it’s fine if you really love the style. It’s no different than having a Speedy 25 and 30 but lots of people do it...


----------



## jellenp32

If you love it and will use it, go for it!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

ILP said:


> The Puffer is a very distinctive looking bag.   I think it is crazy to have two of them, especially when they are the same color (regardless of different sizes and hardware)....unless you have money to burn. You have to ask yourself if you will get use out of both of them.


I can't get a refund and I am not sure what I want to exchange for... Saint Laurent is so very new to me.  Thinking maybe change the small black to red as I can exchange that but as the medium is preloved the sale would be final. Haven't yet pull the trigger on medium yet, so still deciding


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Antigone said:


> I have the classic Loulou in black, small and medium both with shw. I just really love the style.


Yes I understand that, when I really like a style I find myself buying multiple in that design as it just works for me - thank you!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

sleeplessinseattle said:


> agreed, it is too much. I wouldn’t recommend another one


Thank you, haven't yet pull the trigger on medium so still debating.. hubby is tired of me asking him the question!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

keishapie1973 said:


> I think it’s fine if you really love the style. It’s no different than having a Speedy 25 and 30 but lots of people do it...


Hahahaha, I actually have both speedy b 25 and 30 in DE and do use them on a regular basis. So true. I think certain designs like chanel people seem to have multiple of same design but maybe in different colours


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

jellenp32 said:


> If you love it and will use it, go for it!


The puffer line is the first bag from Saint Laurent that has me cheating on Louis Vuitton! LoL! I just don't have a lot of experience with Saint Laurent to know how I would feel after a few years of use etc.  But that puffer bag leather is just divine


----------



## HavPlenty

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> The puffer line is the first bag from Saint Laurent that has me cheating on Louis Vuitton! LoL! I just don't have a lot of experience with Saint Laurent to know how I would feel after a few years of use etc.  But that puffer bag leather is just divine


Just carry the one for a while and see how you feel about it since it is new to you. Its hard to pass up a good deal though. Remember the old saying, a bargain becomes a waste of money if you don't use the item.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

HavPlenty said:


> Just carry the one for a while and see how you feel about it since it is new to you. Its hard to pass up a good deal though. Remember the old saying, a bargain becomes a waste of money if you don't use the item.


That is a great old saying, thank you.


----------



## Ninja warrior

Normal, my small Lou Lou has the creases as well. But you can always select one which isn’t as creased  




jaxxtee said:


> Hey guys! Just received my long awaited Toy Loulou... could someone tell me if these deep creases in the bag are normal?? I don't have the heart to send it back yet because I've been waiting so long! Thanks
> View attachment 4883625
> View attachment 4883626


----------



## p.l.c.r.

First time to try the toy loulou and small loulou in person in store today.... I AM OBSSESSED! I really hope to get them both soon! I especially loved the black and latte colors!


----------



## hart88hart

p.l.c.r. said:


> First time to try the toy loulou and small loulou in person in store today.... I AM OBSSESSED! I really hope to get them both soon! I especially loved the black and latte colors!


Those are the two I have! Black with SHW and latte with GHW


----------



## p.l.c.r.

hart88hart said:


> Those are the two I have! Black with SHW and latte with GHW



I honestly cant put down the small latte with GHW in store! Gahhh i love it! I loved the black one in toy size.
Here is my mod shot carrying the small latte in ghw (feat. my 20 week baby bump!)


----------



## cillameows

p.l.c.r. said:


> I honestly cant put down the small latte with GHW in store! Gahhh i love it! I loved the black one in toy size.
> Here is my mod shot carrying the small latte in ghw (feat. my 20 week baby bump!)


Aw the latte is so gorgeous! Makes me want one


----------



## p.l.c.r.

cillameows said:


> Aw the latte is so gorgeous! Makes me want one



yes i actually found it more attractive than the black one!! The black is still pretty though. Color is perfect for a carefree, everyday purse


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

Help! I'm planning to let go of my medium loulou (black, aged gold HW) because it's just too big and too darn heavy for me. I'd love to have it in the small size... but I LOVE the pebbled leather on my current loulou. I think it's a special edition and feels very similar to Chanel caviar. I'm worried if I let it go I won't be able to find the same one in the smaller size. But if I keep it, it'll just keep sitting in my closet. Purseforum friends, what should I do?


----------



## rowy65

Bags & Bunnies said:


> Help! I'm planning to let go of my medium loulou (black, aged gold HW) because it's just too big and too darn heavy for me. I'd love to have it in the small size... but I LOVE the pebbled leather on my current loulou. I think it's a special edition and feels very similar to Chanel caviar. I'm worried if I let it go I won't be able to find the same one in the smaller size. But if I keep it, it'll just keep sitting in my closet. Purseforum friends, what should I do?


Pics please


----------



## nycgirl79

Bags & Bunnies said:


> Help! I'm planning to let go of my medium loulou (black, aged gold HW) because it's just too big and too darn heavy for me. I'd love to have it in the small size... but I LOVE the pebbled leather on my current loulou. I think it's a special edition and feels very similar to Chanel caviar. I'm worried if I let it go I won't be able to find the same one in the smaller size. But if I keep it, it'll just keep sitting in my closet. Purseforum friends, what should I do?



I say sell it. I haven’t seen the small LouLou in pebbled leather, and while I’m sure your medium is gorgeous, if you’re not using it, what’s the point of keeping it? To your point, the medium is quite big, and very heavy, and these are not issues that will go away with time, or bother you less in the future. I also purchased the medium LouLou, and returned it for pretty much the same reasons (plus it just didn‘t work as a crossbody). I exchanged it for the small, and I couldn’t be happier.

Have you contacted the boutiques/department stores to see if the small comes in the pebbled leather? While I completely understand your desire to have a bag in the pebbled, I don’t see the point in holding on to something that you know will not be used. I’d sell the medium, and if the small in the matelasse leather is not to your liking, look around for other options. Good luck with your decision, and please let us know what you end up doing!


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

@nycgirl79 Thank you for your words of encouragement! I did ask my local boutique and they've never seen the loulou in pebbled leather. My only hopes is finding it on the resale market.

@rowy65 I featured it in a video here. I really thought I would use the medium a ton this winter but have only reached for it twice and out of guilt for not using it!


----------



## nycgirl79

Bags & Bunnies said:


> @nycgirl79 Thank you for your words of encouragement! I did ask my local boutique and they've never seen the loulou in pebbled leather. My only hopes is finding it on the resale market.
> 
> @rowy65 I featured it in a video here. I really thought I would use the medium a ton this winter but have only reached for it twice and out of guilt for not using it!



Ugh, that’s definitely frustrating. I hope you’re able to find one, and if not, another bag that will make you happy!


----------



## rowy65

Bags & Bunnies said:


> @nycgirl79 Thank you for your words of encouragement! I did ask my local boutique and they've never seen the loulou in pebbled leather. My only hopes is finding it on the resale market.
> 
> @rowy65 I featured it in a video here. I really thought I would use the medium a ton this winter but have only reached for it twice and out of guilt for not using it!


You’re right, the medium is big!  If you’re not reaching for it though, maybe it would be good to get the small. I hear you though, all the Lou Lou bags for this season is calfskin, not the grained calf that you have.  Again though, if you’re not reaching for it, makes sense to get the size you would reach for more readily


----------



## bluebird03

Bags & Bunnies said:


> Help! I'm planning to let go of my medium loulou (black, aged gold HW) because it's just too big and too darn heavy for me. I'd love to have it in the small size... but I LOVE the pebbled leather on my current loulou. I think it's a special edition and feels very similar to Chanel caviar. I'm worried if I let it go I won't be able to find the same one in the smaller size. But if I keep it, it'll just keep sitting in my closet. Purseforum friends, what should I do?



I say let it go. No point holding on to it if you don’t use it. I have seen the pebbled leather but in a small I think at NEiman Marcus a few months ago. I purchased the medium a couple of times and both times ended up returning it. Just felt too big and not comfortable under the arm!! Bought a small and am happy with it


----------



## Antigone

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I say let it go. No point holding on to it if you don’t use it. I have seen the pebbled leather but in a small I think at NEiman Marcus a few months ago. I purchased the medium a couple of times and both times ended up returning it. Just felt too big and not comfortable under the arm!! Bought a small and am happy with it



Agree!! It's like a huge pillow under the arm.    I have a medium and a small and I know I have to let go of the medium. I haven't even used both!


----------



## p.l.c.r.

How to prevent color transfer on light colored loulou’s? I know that new jeans or new dark colored clothes may cause that but would the apple brand leather spray help?


----------



## kandicenicole

Can I join the Lou Lou club now? I just got her in the mail today.


----------



## CoCoBelle

rowy65 said:


> Pics please


I sold my medium for a small and haven’t looked back! Go for it!


----------



## nycgirl79

kandicenicole said:


> Can I join the Lou Lou club now? I just got her in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964433



Gorgeous!! Enjoy your new beauty - it’s an awesome bag!


----------



## kandicenicole

nycgirl79 said:


> Gorgeous!! Enjoy your new beauty - it’s an awesome bag!


Thank you!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

kandicenicole said:


> Can I join the Lou Lou club now? I just got her in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964433



This bag is as popular as ever. So lovely.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Im so happy im part of the loulou club! I just got my toy loulou in dark latte!  Can’t wait to see what fits inside. I already treated her with apple brand spray to prevent stains.

cant wait to add a small loulou in black with shw!


----------



## p.l.c.r.

p.l.c.r. said:


> Im so happy im part of the loulou club! I just got my toy loulou in dark latte!  Can’t wait to see what fits inside. I already treated her with apple brand spray to prevent stains.
> 
> cant wait to add a small loulou in black with shw!
> 
> View attachment 4964638



edit: it’s not latte! I think this one is in dark beige


----------



## hart88hart

p.l.c.r. said:


> edit: it’s not latte! I think this one is in dark beige


Still beautiful no matter which it is!!


----------



## p.l.c.r.

hart88hart said:


> Still beautiful no matter which it is!!



yes i agree!!! Still love her to bits. And this nude color is not too light so I wont be too paranoid on color transfers.  Hope I’ll be able to take her out on the weekend


----------



## ElectricBoots

kandicenicole said:


> Can I join the Lou Lou club now? I just got her in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964433


LVE!


----------



## p.l.c.r.

What I would carry in my toy loulou! Plus a pen.   

i could also swap my cles for my 6key holder. I tried carrying my mini pochette but it won’t fit so i had to take out my mac and dior lippies and mint


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Hi loulou lovers i just made my first ever youtube video because i am so in love with my toy loulou  it shows me downsizing from my pochette metis! hope you could support it by viewing and liking the video!  pardon my super amateur video! haha 

             https://youtu.be/8dfZRjb8LQE


----------



## antreyes03

Just bought my first luxury handbag! Love her to bits!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

p.l.c.r. said:


> Hi loulou lovers i just made my first ever youtube video because i am so in love with my toy loulou  it shows me downsizing from my pochette metis! hope you could support it by viewing and liking the video!  pardon my super amateur video! haha
> 
> https://youtu.be/8dfZRjb8LQE


It was great, thank you so much for the effort! I was surprised the mini pochette wouldn't fit, I really thought they went in.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It was great, thank you so much for the effort! I was surprised the mini pochette wouldn't fit, I really thought they went in.



i think a half full mini pochette would fit but it would also take up almost all of the space left inside. Also, since the toy loulou has cinched sides, it might distort the shape of the mini pochette. Only flat items such as a cardholder, oil blotting sheets and a face mask might fit if I really insist to carry it.


----------



## jill39

I just received a toy lou lou from NM. Didn't receive any box or authenticity card. Just a plain dustbag.  Was there supposed to be an authenticity card?  Appreciate any help as this is my first YSL.


----------



## vivibb73

MsModernShopper said:


> View attachment 3607650


that looks really big! I'm worried the structure cant support the contents.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

So I got my first YSL , a small Loulou puffer in black with GHW. . ) Gorgeous lambskin leather) do you treat the leather? Love her to bits and what to know what is the best I can do to keep her looking fabulous and soft and supple.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

jill39 said:


> I just received a toy lou lou from NM. Didn't receive any box or authenticity card. Just a plain dustbag.  Was there supposed to be an authenticity card?  Appreciate any help as this is my first YSL.



When I ordered mine from Saks in October, it came with a box, dust bag and a little black envelope with care instructions/auth card.


----------



## bluebird03

jill39 said:


> I just received a toy lou lou from NM. Didn't receive any box or authenticity card. Just a plain dustbag.  Was there supposed to be an authenticity card?  Appreciate any help as this is my first YSL.


Department stores don’t usually have the box but it should come with a dust bag and authenticity card.


----------



## jill39

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Department stores don’t usually have the box but it should come with a dust bag and authenticity card.



Yeah I’m disappointed.  I did get a promotional gift card with this purchase so it was a good deal.  So I won’t return but I was shocked.  They said I can ask the department store.  Maybe I’ll call.


----------



## foxgal

Hi Loulou Lovers! I still love my Toy after two years, but miss having a top handle or some type of shorter strap in order to carry it by hand or in the crook of my arm. I know many have chain straps they swap on their Toy for a dressier look, but has anyone experimented with adding a short hand-held chain?

I have this costume jewelry chain that works. I like the look of it but it adds a lot of weight and I worry it will rub on the leather. Was also looking at acrylic handles on Etsy, and saw one seller was using a Toy as an example! Note I’m not interested in this particular chain....I’d want one that better matches color and hardware. But what are your thoughts on this idea?


----------



## thundercloud

foxgal said:


> Hi Loulou Lovers! I still love my Toy after two years, but miss having a top handle or some type of shorter strap in order to carry it by hand or in the crook of my arm. I know many have chain straps they swap on their Toy for a dressier look, but has anyone experimented with adding a short hand-held chain?
> 
> I have this costume jewelry chain that works. I like the look of it but it adds a lot of weight and I worry it will rub on the leather. Was also looking at acrylic handles on Etsy, and saw one seller was using a Toy as an example! Note I’m not interested in this particular chain....I’d want one that better matches color and hardware. But what are your thoughts on this idea?
> 
> View attachment 4971401
> View attachment 4971402


I think that's a great idea! If we can swap it out for a longer chain, why not swap it out for a shorter chain? I love the idea of a lightweight acrylic or metal chain. That will give you even more opportunities to wear it, since it can match any mood!


----------



## bluebird03

For anyone looking for the small loulou black GHW $1599.99






						Saint Laurent Black Loulou Small Shoulder Bag
					

Shop for Black Loulou Small Shoulder Bag by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




					www.jomashop.com


----------



## HavPlenty

vivibb73 said:


> that looks really big! I'm worried the structure cant support the contents.


That is the large size. The chain does look like it's too thin to support but I've seen some users on Youtube with this size and they say it has held up quite nicely.


----------



## kikiii_24

sleeplessinseattle said:


> For anyone looking for the small loulou black GHW $1599.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Black Loulou Small Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Shop for Black Loulou Small Shoulder Bag by Saint Laurent at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jomashop.com



I see it’s back in stock but hesitant to buy from them. Have you bought from them before? I know that they’re a grey market...


----------



## bluebird03

kikiii_24 said:


> I see it’s back in stock but hesitant to buy from them. Have you bought from them before? I know that they’re a grey market...


I have along with several others on here. It came with dust bag and authenticity card and they guarantee their products


----------



## HavPlenty

kikiii_24 said:


> I see it’s back in stock but hesitant to buy from them. Have you bought from them before? I know that they’re a grey market...


I bought this bag from them and the puffer. Both are perfectly fine and authentic.


----------



## annie5361

thundercloud said:


> Pics of the 2 Coach Dinky chain straps I bought for my black w black hw toy loulou when I want to dress it up a bit. Neither color is truly jet black, but I'm happy enough with them.
> 
> Length is perfect for me to wear crossbody (I'm 5 ft 6 inches tall). It's a nice quality chain. Doesn't feel cheap or unusually light.
> 
> Black copper (matte finish, but lighter in color vs. the gunmetal):
> View attachment 4946860
> 
> View attachment 4946862
> 
> View attachment 4946864
> 
> 
> Dark Gunmetal (glossy finish and darker than black copper):
> View attachment 4946866
> 
> View attachment 4946867
> 
> 
> Hope that helps for others looking for chain strap options! They also have light gold and silver chains too. At $35 retail, they're affordably priced and you can frequently find sales and/or rakuten cashback to lower the cost even further.


 
Beautiful bag and strap combo! I'm obsessed! I have been a long time lurker on the forum and was looking all over the interwebs for someone who switched their toy to a chain strap, so thank you for posting!  I hope you don't mind me asking but would you be able to take some mod shots on how the chain looks on person?


----------



## nycgirl79

HavPlenty said:


> That is the large size. The chain does look like it's too thin to support but I've seen some users on Youtube with this size and they say it has held up quite nicely.




 holy crap, that’s a big loulou!! I had no idea it even came in large!


----------



## thundercloud

annie5361 said:


> Beautiful bag and strap combo! I'm obsessed! I have been a long time lurker on the forum and was looking all over the interwebs for someone who switched their toy to a chain strap, so thank you for posting!  I hope you don't mind me asking but would you be able to take some mod shots on how the chain looks on person?


Sure! Took a couple quick pics with the Coach Dinky dark gunmetal chain on it - both shoulder and crossbody. I'm 5'6". Hope that helps! I think it looks perfectly fine with the chain strap. (I like the leather strap it comes with as well.)


----------



## annie5361

thundercloud said:


> Sure! Took a couple quick pics with the Coach Dinky dark gunmetal chain on it - both shoulder and crossbody. I'm 5'6". Hope that helps! I think it looks perfectly fine with the chain strap. (I like the leather strap it comes with as well.)
> View attachment 4975928
> 
> View attachment 4975933


Thank you!!! It looks super cute and really tips me towards getting one. I wanted to be able to use it for nights out and knowing it looks good with the chain strap is super helpful. The dinky strap fits with the bag so well. Thank you again for taking the time to post this!


----------



## thundercloud

annie5361 said:


> Thank you!!! It looks super cute and really tips me towards getting one. I wanted to be able to use it for nights out and knowing it looks good with the chain strap is super helpful. The dinky strap fits with the bag so well. Thank you again for taking the time to post this!


You're welcome! Glad that was helpful. I think it's super cute with the chain strap too! It's nice having options!


----------



## priscoo

HavPlenty said:


> My medium Puffer with silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4925546
> View attachment 4925547


I love the silver hardware! I'm looking for a small puffer in silver... do they exist this season?


----------



## HavPlenty

priscoo said:


> I love the silver hardware! I'm looking for a small puffer in silver... do they exist this season?


You should be able to get one from the YSL site. 

edit: Did you mean a silver colored bag?


----------



## babyloove

Hello,
I have the toy loulou all black and would like another one. Do you know when new colors will be available ? I live in Paris, if that changes anything. 
Thanks


----------



## priscoo

HavPlenty said:


> You should be able to get one from the YSL site.
> 
> edit: Did you mean a silver colored bag?



I went to YSL boutique and their website. Only gold hardware for small beige Lou Lou. They have silver for black or white but I am looking for beige. Found one on Farfetch so we'll see when it arrives!


----------



## HavPlenty

priscoo said:


> I went to YSL boutique and their website. Only gold hardware for small beige Lou Lou. They have silver for black or white but I am looking for beige. Found one on Farfetch so we'll see when it arrives!


Good luck! Hope its what you're looking for.


----------



## Bloody Rose

Happy valentines everyone. I have a question... does the toy loulou now comes in a non-adjustable strap? I have been searching for a toy with adjustable straps, from the YSL website to resellers, but could not find one! All the toys with adjustable straps are marked as sold out! So is the non-adjustable strap now officially the strap of the current toy loulou??


----------



## Bloody Rose

priscoo said:


> I went to YSL boutique and their website. Only gold hardware for small beige Lou Lou. They have silver for black or white but I am looking for beige. Found one on Farfetch so we'll see when it arrives!


Please share pix of your bag once it arrives. I am curious to see whether the strap is adjustable or not. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HavPlenty

Bloody Rose said:


> Please share pix of your bag once it arrives. I am curious to see whether the strap is adjustable or not. Thanks in advance.


She got the small not the toy. I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## acquiredtaste

Bloody Rose said:


> Please share pix of your bag once it arrives. I am curious to see whether the strap is adjustable or not. Thanks in advance.


I went to the boutique yesterday to check out the toy, and she adjusted it for me. I looked at the black bag with the silver hardware.


----------



## LVobsessed2018

Has anyone seen a bit of size variance in toy lou lou bags? I had a black w SHW and I got a dark green one today and the sizes are slightly different. My black one is maybe a cm bigger in all directions


----------



## Bloody Rose

HavPlenty said:


> She got the small not the toy. I don't know if that makes a difference.


Yes, You are right. That would def make a difference. 
@priscoo, please ignore.


----------



## Bloody Rose

acquiredtaste said:


> I went to the boutique yesterday to check out the toy, and she adjusted it for me. I looked at the black bag with the silver hardware.


Thanks for the info. So it looks like there are still available toy loulous with adjustable straps. Maybe not just  online...


----------



## acquiredtaste

Bloody Rose said:


> Thanks for the info. So it looks like there are still available toy loulous with adjustable straps. Maybe not just  online...


Yeah different colors are in stock but the other ones are not. I’m guessing because you can actually buy online, the demand is very high. Just like on the LV site. A lot of bags go in and out of stock very frequently. But I think you’ll be able to get the bag you want. And they definitely are adjustable.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Bloody Rose said:


> Happy valentines everyone. I have a question... does the toy loulou now comes in a non-adjustable strap? I have been searching for a toy with adjustable straps, from the YSL website to resellers, but could not find one! All the toys with adjustable straps are marked as sold out! So is the non-adjustable strap now officially the strap of the current toy loulou??
> View attachment 4990787
> View attachment 4990788



Sadly, I too bought the newer version with the non-adjustable strap. Unfortunately, I believe the adjustable straps have been phased out.


----------



## Bloody Rose

acquiredtaste said:


> Yeah different colors are in stock but the other ones are not. I’m guessing because you can actually buy online, the demand is very high. Just like on the LV site. A lot of bags go in and out of stock very frequently. But I think you’ll be able to get the bag you want. And they definitely are adjustable.


Unfortunately, I don’t have a YSL boutique near me. If ever I decided to purchase, it would have to be online. Your boutique looks like they still have the older versions, lucky you. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bloody Rose

HarlemBagLady said:


> Sadly, I too bought the newer version with the non-adjustable strap. Unfortunately, I believe the adjustable straps have been phased out.


Ooofff!! This is sad. This is making me re-consider... Hope you will enjoy your bag despite this.


----------



## volieren

Hello friends! I've posted a thread about this here, but thought I would check here as well (please let me know if this isn't allowed - I'm more than happy to remove this post if needed). I'm caught between two colorways of the small Loulou:

black on black, or


navy and gold



As mentioned in my other thread, I wear a lot of neutral athleisure clothing, mixed in with some Midwest necessaries like beanies, giant puffer coats, and Dr. Martens, so I feel like the black on black might be a better everyday go-to bag. However, I love looking at the navy color - I feel like you don't see navy very often. What do you think? Which one would you go for? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nuiana

volieren said:


> Hello friends! I've posted a thread about this here, but thought I would check here as well (please let me know if this isn't allowed - I'm more than happy to remove this post if needed). I'm caught between two colorways of the small Loulou:
> 
> black on black, or
> View attachment 4991528
> 
> navy and gold
> View attachment 4991529
> 
> 
> As mentioned in my other thread, I wear a lot of neutral athleisure clothing, mixed in with some Midwest necessaries like beanies, giant puffer coats, and Dr. Martens, so I feel like the black on black might be a better everyday go-to bag. However, I love looking at the navy color - I feel like you don't see navy very often. What do you think? Which one would you go for? Thanks in advance!



Both bags are lovely but I would definitely choose the navy! I love the blue colour against the gold, and I think it’s a very elegant bag. If I wasn’t in need of a lighter coloured bag (I’m considering the dark beige small Lou Lou) I would for sure buy the navy one


----------



## daisychainz

volieren said:


> Hello friends! I've posted a thread about this here, but thought I would check here as well (please let me know if this isn't allowed - I'm more than happy to remove this post if needed). I'm caught between two colorways of the small Loulou:
> 
> black on black, or
> View attachment 4991528
> 
> navy and gold
> View attachment 4991529
> 
> 
> As mentioned in my other thread, I wear a lot of neutral athleisure clothing, mixed in with some Midwest necessaries like beanies, giant puffer coats, and Dr. Martens, so I feel like the black on black might be a better everyday go-to bag. However, I love looking at the navy color - I feel like you don't see navy very often. What do you think? Which one would you go for? Thanks in advance!


Navy. I had black/black and it was more boring than edgy, it was like... I could not even see the logo. I'm not into logos but still, it wasn't even possible to tell it was a designer bag. If you want to really hide the bag and the logo the black/black is nice and of course goes with all clothes. I think the blue/gold looks so much nicer. I ended up selling my black/black for the dark red. I've been complimented so many times on the red, and the black never even got looks. Not that it matters, just pointing out that it got no attention.


----------



## volieren

daisychainz said:


> Navy. I had black/black and it was more boring than edgy, it was like... I could not even see the logo. I'm not into logos but still, it wasn't even possible to tell it was a designer bag. If you want to really hide the bag and the logo the black/black is nice and of course goes with all clothes. I think the blue/gold looks so much nicer. I ended up selling my black/black for the dark red. I've been complimented so many times on the red, and the black never even got looks. Not that it matters, just pointing out that it got no attention.


Definitely a great point. I'm not 100% sure if I'm set on the black on black either - strongly considering silver and gold as well. Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## thundercloud

volieren said:


> Hello friends! I've posted a thread about this here, but thought I would check here as well (please let me know if this isn't allowed - I'm more than happy to remove this post if needed). I'm caught between two colorways of the small Loulou:
> 
> black on black, or
> View attachment 4991528
> 
> navy and gold
> View attachment 4991529
> 
> 
> As mentioned in my other thread, I wear a lot of neutral athleisure clothing, mixed in with some Midwest necessaries like beanies, giant puffer coats, and Dr. Martens, so I feel like the black on black might be a better everyday go-to bag. However, I love looking at the navy color - I feel like you don't see navy very often. What do you think? Which one would you go for? Thanks in advance!


I vote navy with gold hw too! That color could go both casual or dressy, depending on your outfit. I love how the gold pops against the blue!


----------



## coniglietta

volieren said:


> Hello friends! I've posted a thread about this here, but thought I would check here as well (please let me know if this isn't allowed - I'm more than happy to remove this post if needed). I'm caught between two colorways of the small Loulou:
> 
> black on black, or
> View attachment 4991528
> 
> navy and gold
> View attachment 4991529
> 
> 
> As mentioned in my other thread, I wear a lot of neutral athleisure clothing, mixed in with some Midwest necessaries like beanies, giant puffer coats, and Dr. Martens, so I feel like the black on black might be a better everyday go-to bag. However, I love looking at the navy color - I feel like you don't see navy very often. What do you think? Which one would you go for? Thanks in advance!



I would go with black on black. I could be biased because I have the small Loulou with the black hardware...but I really like that it's low key. I wear more casual clothes when I wear it, like jeans and sneakers. It goes with everything. I do have another Saint Laurent with ghw that's used for dressier/formal occasions. It's a bit flashy for every day wear for me. But it depends on your style and what you wear. I'm more casual in general.


----------



## nazmin

Hi everyone, need some advise. I have a small green loulou so I decided to purchase a medium in dark red, love the color but kind of torn if I should keep it in medium or exchange for small bc the medium is big and I carry very little. I got the medium for $1950 total with tax from Bergdorf’s plus 180 cash back from Rakuten so paid $1770, normal price $2400 (total with tax). If I exchange for small it will cost me extra $330... help


I also wanted to share a link to the buckles that can make the bag a top handle, took me a few tries to find a skinny enough buckle to fit the chain .
Adjustable Metal Buckle for... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HT13MNH?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## chocolateolive

daisychainz said:


> Navy. I had black/black and it was more boring than edgy, it was like... I could not even see the logo. I'm not into logos but still, it wasn't even possible to tell it was a designer bag. If you want to really hide the bag and the logo the black/black is nice and of course goes with all clothes. I think the blue/gold looks so much nicer. I ended up selling my black/black for the dark red. I've been complimented so many times on the red, and the black never even got looks. Not that it matters, just pointing out that it got no attention.


100% agree—the black on black looks sooo good in pictures and very up close. 

But when you’re wearing it, it’s hard to distinguish it from a generic bag since the hardware kind of recedes into the black leather. This is ideal if you’re more of a low-key person or looking for something edgy in a not-flashy-at-all way.

Otherwise, I think the silver or gold hardware is a better choice.


----------



## Antigone

Sorry double post.


----------



## Antigone

chocolateolive said:


> 100% agree—the black on black looks sooo good in pictures and very up close.
> 
> But when you’re wearing it, it’s hard to distinguish it from a generic bag since the hardware kind of recedes into the black leather. This is ideal if you’re more of a low-key person or looking for something edgy in a not-flashy-at-all way.
> 
> Otherwise, I think the silver or gold hardware is a better choice.



I'm more of a black on black girl, but with the Loulou, I think a contrasting hardware is more striking. I have the black with silver. 

The navy with gold is pretty too.


----------



## fayelamb

Hi everyone- new to the forum and to designer handbags in general. Does anyone know what colour/season this LouLou is? The online retailer (italist) says it's 2021, but I can't find other images of a similar colour from recently. Can anyone help me out? TIA!


----------



## volieren

coniglietta said:


> I would go with black on black. I could be biased because I have the small Loulou with the black hardware...but I really like that it's low key. I wear more casual clothes when I wear it, like jeans and sneakers. It goes with everything. I do have another Saint Laurent with ghw that's used for dressier/formal occasions. It's a bit flashy for every day wear for me. But it depends on your style and what you wear. I'm more casual in general.


I'm more casual as well - I can count the number of times I've dressed up beyond leggings and a sweater this past year on one hand  Plus, as mentioned, I live in an area where designer bags are pretty uncommon. I love the elegance of the navy, but I'm starting to wonder if it will really be something I'll go to every day.

I am a little nervous about the risk of chipping the black hardware though, which I know is higher. Maybe the silver hardware would be a safer choice? How has it held up for you?


----------



## lyxxx035

volieren said:


> Hello friends! I've posted a thread about this here, but thought I would check here as well (please let me know if this isn't allowed - I'm more than happy to remove this post if needed). I'm caught between two colorways of the small Loulou:
> 
> black on black, or
> View attachment 4991528
> 
> navy and gold
> View attachment 4991529
> 
> 
> As mentioned in my other thread, I wear a lot of neutral athleisure clothing, mixed in with some Midwest necessaries like beanies, giant puffer coats, and Dr. Martens, so I feel like the black on black might be a better everyday go-to bag. However, I love looking at the navy color - I feel like you don't see navy very often. What do you think? Which one would you go for? Thanks in advance!


Navy with GHW! I own it and it’s one of my favs, the color in real life is a chameleon and can either look navy or black depending on the lighting. Here’s my post for pics: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-saint-laurent-bags-here.845825/post-33492278


----------



## Paulineteo85

Can 10.2 inch Ipad fit into small loulou (puffer)?


----------



## volieren

lyxxx035 said:


> Navy with GHW! I own it and it’s one of my favs, the color in real life is a chameleon and can either look navy or black depending on the lighting. Here’s my post for pics: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-saint-laurent-bags-here.845825/post-33492278


Oooh, that's so beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## nycgirl79

volieren said:


> Definitely a great point. I'm not 100% sure if I'm set on the black on black either - strongly considering silver and gold as well. Thank you for the feedback!



Obviously a personal preference, but I’d definitely go with black on black - though my first choice would be black with SHW. I (like many others on this forum!) have the small in black with SHW, and it’s a gorgeous bag. Some may find black boring, I see it as classic and versatile. A black bag can literally go with (almost) anything. The Lou camera bag is also a great option (I have one in black w/SHW as well), but the loulou really is the star for me - it’s just a bit dressier and edgier due to the chain strap.

Eta: I live in jeans, and both the loulou and the lou work great. Not overly dressy at all!


----------



## volieren

nycgirl79 said:


> Obviously a personal preference, but I’d definitely go with black on black - though my first choice would be black with SHW. I (like many others on this forum!) have the small in black with SHW, and it’s a gorgeous bag. Some may find black boring, I see it as classic and versatile. A black bag can literally go with (almost) anything. The Lou camera bag is also a great option (I have one in black w/SHW as well), but the loulou really is the star for me - it’s just a bit dressier and edgier due to the chain strap.
> 
> Eta: I live in jeans, and both the loulou and the lou work great. Not overly dressy at all!


This is helpful, thank you! I love the black on black because it's low-key, but also has a subtle edginess that I adore. I actually am debating between the silver hardware as well. It really is a classy bag, and it would be nice to not have to worry about the hardware chipping.


----------



## nycgirl79

volieren said:


> This is helpful, thank you! I love the black on black because it's low-key, but also has a subtle edginess that I adore. I actually am debating between the silver hardware as well. It really is a classy bag, and it would be nice to not have to worry about the hardware chipping.



No problem at all! It’s a big, pricey, but exciting decision to make! I completely agree with you, the black on black is edgy and gorgeous. It was definitely in the running when I was looking for my loulou, however, the hardware chipping is what convinced me to get the SHW.

Good luck with your decision, can’t wait to see what you choose!


----------



## ILP

volieren said:


> This is helpful, thank you! I love the black on black because it's low-key, but also has a subtle edginess that I adore. I actually am debating between the silver hardware as well. It really is a classy bag, and it would be nice to not have to worry about the hardware chipping.


I have black with silver hardware and I love it.  The silver is oxidized so it’s a bit subtle and a bit edgy at the same time.  If you are a person who wears a lot of black, the navy won’t look as good. While I like black and navy together on an outfit, somehow a navy bag looks matronly when paired with black clothes.  If you don‘t wear much black, the navy bag with gold HW is stunning.


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

Happy belated Valentine's Day! Just wanted to share my YSL Small Loulou bag that I got for Valentine's Day from hubby. I went in wanting the Toy Loulou but it didn't fit my huge Samsung Note 10+ with flip case so we went with the Small instead. Perfect size for me and fits all my items including my phone (although I usually just hold my phone haha). Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Jennibell72

She's gorgeous!


----------



## HavPlenty

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> Happy belated Valentine's Day! Just wanted to share my YSL Small Loulou bag that I got for Valentine's Day from hubby. I went in wanting the Toy Loulou but it didn't fit my huge Samsung Note 10+ with flip case so we went with the Small instead. Perfect size for me and fits all my items including my phone (although I usually just hold my phone haha). Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4992930
> View attachment 4992931
> View attachment 4992934


 This looks good on you! I stayed away from the gold for a long time but somehow it just hit me and I became obsessed with this small loulou in gold. It just elevates everything I wear with it.


----------



## thundercloud

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> Happy belated Valentine's Day! Just wanted to share my YSL Small Loulou bag that I got for Valentine's Day from hubby. I went in wanting the Toy Loulou but it didn't fit my huge Samsung Note 10+ with flip case so we went with the Small instead. Perfect size for me and fits all my items including my phone (although I usually just hold my phone haha). Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4992930
> View attachment 4992931
> View attachment 4992934


Congrats! Looks wonderful on you! 

Btw, I have the same phone. It only fits easily in my toy loulou without a case unfortunately. And I never use my phone without a case (I can be clumsy. LOL.), which means I never put my phone inside the toy and I hate that. You definitely made the right choice with the small!


----------



## volieren

Has anyone purchased their bag from Bergdorf? I've heard Neiman Marcus's packaging is hit or miss, so debating if I should try Bergdorf this time around.

Edit: Never mind, their gift card event ended  Guess I'll be trying my luck with NM!


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

HavPlenty said:


> This looks good on you! I stayed away from the gold for a long time but somehow it just hit me and I became obsessed with this small loulou in gold. It just elevates everything I wear with it.


Thank you! Yeah I really like how the gold hardware looks on the semi-shiny black leather on this style. I have so many gold hardware already but still decided to get this bag in gold too haha.



thundercloud said:


> Congrats! Looks wonderful on you!
> 
> Btw, I have the same phone. It only fits easily in my toy loulou without a case unfortunately. And I never use my phone without a case (I can be clumsy. LOL.), which means I never put my phone inside the toy and I hate that. You definitely made the right choice with the small!


Thank you so much! Thanks also for letting me know the phone does fit without the case. That's great you were able to make it work though because the Toy Loulou is such a cute bag!


----------



## rikkeliselotte

Hi! First-time poster here, though I have been lurking for quite a while. This forum seems like such a friendly place.

I adore Saint Laurent and I'm eyeing my very first Loulou bag from a trusted second-hand seller. Everything checks out fine, but I just wanted to ask as I can't seem to find the answer anywhere:

- Does the inside silver zipper have Saint Laurent stamped on both sides or just one side?
- Does the other zipper with leather attachment have "Saint Laurent" stamped on one side and "Paris" on the other?

It's the last check in my authentication process, but I can't seem to find the answer anywhere. Perhaps you guys could help a control-freak out 

Thank you so much!


----------



## lilgirl

Deciding between the small loulou puffer and the small Lou Lou. I love how soft the puffer is but on the other hand I feel like the Lou Lou is more classic. Any advise is appreciated!


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

rikkeliselotte said:


> - Does the inside silver zipper have Saint Laurent stamped on both sides or just one side?


For my Small Loulou, the zipper tab on the middle compartment has the Saint Laurent Paris on one side only.



lilgirl said:


> Deciding between the small loulou puffer and the small Lou Lou. I love how soft the puffer is but on the other hand I feel like the Lou Lou is more classic. Any advise is appreciated!


Nice pictures! I personally prefer the Small Loulou because I'm very afraid of the slouch on the puffer. I also think it's easier to bring to evening outings and everywhere else too. I agree that it's also more classic, but it's best to get what you really really like though. You look great with it!


----------



## lilgirl

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> For my Small Loulou, the zipper tab on the middle compartment has the Saint Laurent Paris on one side only.
> 
> 
> Nice pictures! I personally prefer the Small Loulou because I'm very afraid of the slouch on the puffer. I also think it's easier to bring to evening outings and everywhere else too. I agree that it's also more classic, but it's best to get what you really really like though. You look great with it!


Thanks! It’s such a difficult decision!


----------



## qann77

Paulineteo85 said:


> Can 10.2 inch Ipad fit into small loulou (puffer)?



Hi. ipad mini yes, it fits into the small puffer but iPad air or iPad Pro 10.5 or similar, nope.


----------



## Paulineteo85

qann77 said:


> Hi. ipad mini yes, it fits into the small puffer but iPad air or iPad Pro 10.5 or similar, nope.


thank you so much! i got the medium puffer loulou already lol..


----------



## coniglietta

volieren said:


> I'm more casual as well - I can count the number of times I've dressed up beyond leggings and a sweater this past year on one hand  Plus, as mentioned, I live in an area where designer bags are pretty uncommon. I love the elegance of the navy, but I'm starting to wonder if it will really be something I'll go to every day.
> 
> I am a little nervous about the risk of chipping the black hardware though, which I know is higher. Maybe the silver hardware would be a safer choice? How has it held up for you?



I was worried about the hardware chipping especially since the chains rub against each other and the metal grommets whenever it's worn. So far no chips in 4 months. I posted pictures on another thread, #11: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-first-ysl-purchase.1034637/#post-34297337

If you're very concerned about the chipping, I would say go for the silver. It's a casual look as well without the risk that comes with the black hardware. It will look nice dressed up as well. You can always get another Saint Laurent, too.


----------



## foxgal

lilgirl said:


> Deciding between the small loulou puffer and the small Lou Lou. I love how soft the puffer is but on the other hand I feel like the Lou Lou is more classic. Any advise is appreciated!



Tough call - they are both beautiful! But I agree with @xMsxPhantasyx that the Loulou is more classic and versatile. I also appreciate the internal compartments for keeping contents more organized rather than just being one big open hole.

But if you don’t care about the organization and want something more currently on-trend, the puffer is awesome!


----------



## lilgirl

foxgal said:


> Tough call - they are both beautiful! But I agree with @xMsxPhantasyx that the Loulou is more classic and versatile. I also appreciate the internal compartments for keeping contents more organized rather than just being one big open hole.
> 
> But if you don’t care about the organization and want something more currently on-trend, the puffer is awesome!


Thanks for the input! I wish I could afford to have both


----------



## qann77

Paulineteo85 said:


> thank you so much! i got the medium puffer loulou already lol..



 Congrats!! I have the same black w Shw puffer except mine is small.


----------



## lalapurplelala

So happy to be able to cross off the Toy Loulou on my wishlist. Altough bought pre-loved (great price!) the condition is excellent (except for the tip wear on the flap). A 2020 model but still with the adjustable strap and pocket on the divider.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lilgirl said:


> Deciding between the small loulou puffer and the small Lou Lou. I love how soft the puffer is but on the other hand I feel like the Lou Lou is more classic. Any advise is appreciated!


The puffer. You're carrying a Bal and if you like the feel of Bal bags you'll probably enjoy the puffer much more.


----------



## lilgirl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The puffer. You're carrying a Bal and if you like the feel of Bal bags you'll probably enjoy the puffer much more.


Thanks! I love how comfortable and easy to wear my Bal is. Definitely looking for something as comfortable and lightweight but still can hold my essentials. I feel like the puffer can carry a bit more since it does not have the center divider like the loulou. Just worry that it will look dated in a year or 2...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lilgirl said:


> Thanks! I love how comfortable and easy to wear my Bal is. Definitely looking for something as comfortable and lightweight but still can hold my essentials. I feel like the puffer can carry a bit more since it does not have the center divider like the loulou. Just worry that it will look dated in a year or 2...


If you're the type that doesn't mind selling off your bags then the puffer would be the choice, because you could always release it later on. If you hold your bags for years and don't resell them then stick to the small loulou, the look is for sure more classic and timeless. I could not pass up the softness of the puffer  so I opted for the mini version.


----------



## lilgirl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> If you're the type that doesn't mind selling off your bags then the puffer would be the choice, because you could always release it later on. If you hold your bags for years and don't resell them then stick to the small loulou, the look is for sure more classic and timeless. I could not pass up the softness of the puffer  so I opted for the mini version.


The softness is what gets me too! I love how how soft and lightweight it is. It’s true that I can always resell it later on if I get tired of the look later.


----------



## babyloove

I'd go with Small Loulou. I'm not a fan of the puffer and, to me, it will look dated in a year or two. 
I was torn between small and toy loulou and went for the toy because I already have a small Nikki so felt the Small Loulou was too repetitive. 
You can always resell but you'll loose a lot. I have a baby SDJ and I thought about selling it since I don't wear it a lot. I couldn't eat the lost and kept it.


----------



## flyingfree27

wrong post


----------



## lilgirl

babyloove said:


> I'd go with Small Loulou. I'm not a fan of the puffer and, to me, it will look dated in a year or two.
> I was torn between small and toy loulou and went for the toy because I already have a small Nikki so felt the Small Loulou was too repetitive.
> You can always resell but you'll loose a lot. I have a baby SDJ and I thought about selling it since I don't wear it a lot. I couldn't eat the lost and kept it.


That’s true, the resell value for YSL is probably not the greatest. Need to give it more thought


----------



## reginaPhalange

I received an email alert for 15% off at Matches Fashion, figured that designer brands would be excluded but took a look anyway and came across this deal (see below) - anyone here luck out?


----------



## Rose71

p.l.c.r. said:


> What I would carry in my toy loulou! Plus a pen.
> 
> i could also swap my cles for my 6key holder. I tried carrying my mini pochette but it won’t fit so i had to take out my mac and dior lippies and mint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965461


I'am in love with this toy/ mini Loulou more and more I see  this Beauty. I think she will be my next baby


----------



## bottle_cap

Hello! this is my first post and hoping to hear from experts here  

i ordered a black loulou (small, silver hardware) from saks and it arrived today. Really nice but immediately noticed scratces on the top flap. also noticed creases on one side but not on the other so im not sure if thats just how the bag is (first saint laurent purchase)  or i got a used item. Also the zipper inside didnt have the blue plastic wrapping (not sure if thats indicative). Here are a few pics. Am i just being crazy picky?


----------



## nycgirl79

bottle_cap said:


> Hello! this is my first post and hoping to hear from experts here
> 
> i ordered a black loulou (small, silver hardware) from saks and it arrived today. Really nice but immediately noticed scratces on the top flap. also noticed creases on one side but not on the other so im not sure if thats just how the bag is (first saint laurent purchase)  or i got a used item. Also the zipper inside didnt have the blue plastic wrapping (not sure if thats indicative). Here are a few pics. Am i just being crazy picky?



Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on your new loulou!
I have the same bag (LOVE it!), and unfortunately the creases are not unusual. However, the scratches are unacceptable, and I personally would send it back for an exchange. These bags cost far too much to accept anything less than perfect. I’d reach out to Saks as soon as possible, and hopefully they can send you one in better condition. Good luck!


----------



## chernysh

Hi all,
is there is a chance to find and buy anywhere toy loulou grey/silver?


----------



## HavPlenty

bottle_cap said:


> Hello! this is my first post and hoping to hear from experts here
> 
> i ordered a black loulou (small, silver hardware) from saks and it arrived today. Really nice but immediately noticed scratces on the top flap. also noticed creases on one side but not on the other so im not sure if thats just how the bag is (first saint laurent purchase)  or i got a used item. Also the zipper inside didnt have the blue plastic wrapping (not sure if thats indicative). Here are a few pics. Am i just being crazy picky?


You're not picky. These bags are usually wrapped up until purchased. At least that has been my experience though I've never purchased from SAKs.  The scratches and the missing protective plastic means that it was either a display or a return. The creases are pretty common but yours don't look bad. The other stuff is a problem though.


----------



## bottle_cap

Thank you all! I have contacted Saks and waiting for their response. The bag has been back in the box since yesterday - was out of the dustbag for less than 30mins. I miss it already.


----------



## HavPlenty

bottle_cap said:


> Thank you all! I have contacted Saks and waiting for their response. The bag has been back in the box since yesterday - was out of the dustbag for less than 30mins. I miss it already.


 Hopefully you'll get it a better one. Then you can really be happy!


----------



## nycgirl79

HavPlenty said:


> Hopefully you'll get it a better one. Then you can really be happy!



Agreed! You’ll be even happier when your new, perfect loulou arrives!


----------



## foxgal

p.l.c.r. said:


> What I would carry in my toy loulou! Plus a pen.
> 
> i could also swap my cles for my 6key holder. I tried carrying my mini pochette but it won’t fit so i had to take out my mac and dior lippies and mint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965461



Interesting....I’ve been thinking about getting a mini pochette and thought it might sqeeze into the back side of the toy if not overstuffed. Measurement wise it seems like it should. Absolutely not? Anyone else with experience using a mpa inside the toy?

I was hoping to get one to just hold all my little odds and ends, like mints, pen, balm, etc to make it easier to switch between bags. Any other little pouch that would work?


----------



## foxgal

foxgal said:


> Hi Loulou Lovers! I still love my Toy after two years, but miss having a top handle or some type of shorter strap in order to carry it by hand or in the crook of my arm. I know many have chain straps they swap on their Toy for a dressier look, but has anyone experimented with adding a short hand-held chain?
> 
> I have this costume jewelry chain that works. I like the look of it but it adds a lot of weight and I worry it will rub on the leather. Was also looking at acrylic handles on Etsy, and saw one seller was using a Toy as an example! Note I’m not interested in this particular chain....I’d want one that better matches color and hardware. But what are your thoughts on this idea?
> 
> View attachment 4971401
> View attachment 4971402



Just to follow up on my post from last month about adding a short chain...I’ve been using my toy like this now for a while and LOVE how it increases the ways I can carry it in the hand or crook of the arm.

Here’s a mod shot...excuse the grubby look (we were truck shopping lol)!


----------



## thundercloud

foxgal said:


> Interesting....I’ve been thinking about getting a mini pochette and thought it might sqeeze into the back side of the toy if not overstuffed. Measurement wise it seems like it should. Absolutely not? Anyone else with experience using a mpa inside the toy?
> 
> I was hoping to get one to just hold all my little odds and ends, like mints, pen, balm, etc to make it easier to switch between bags. Any other little pouch that would work?


I was wondering about that too! I've seen custom bag inserts for loulous. Maybe that could work? Just not as cleanly as a zipped pouch or something similar.


foxgal said:


> Just to follow up on my post from last month about adding a short chain...I’ve been using my toy like this now for a while and LOVE how it increases the ways I can carry it in the hand or crook of the arm.
> 
> Here’s a mod shot...excuse the grubby look (we were truck shopping lol)!
> 
> View attachment 5002207


Love that!


----------



## HavPlenty

foxgal said:


> Just to follow up on my post from last month about adding a short chain...I’ve been using my toy like this now for a while and LOVE how it increases the ways I can carry it in the hand or crook of the arm.
> 
> Here’s a mod shot...excuse the grubby look (we were truck shopping lol)!
> 
> View attachment 5002207


This is cute! Very innovative I may add. I know the lv girls got me onto adding the short strap for my neo noe. I can't even imagine the bag without it now. I saw someone put some clips on the loulou chain and shortened one of the straps so she could do the grab and go. All pretty smart ideas. Kudos!


----------



## foxgal

thundercloud said:


> I was wondering about that too! I've seen custom bag inserts for loulous. Maybe that could work? Just not as cleanly as a zipped pouch or something similar.




I did find this little pouch from Aspinal of London....at 4” X 5.5” it would hold more than the average zippered card case and would definitely fit in the toy loulou. But I love the idea that the LV mini pochette could also double as a little grab&go bag or clutch on its own too (at 15 times the price lol)!


----------



## Rose71

Yesterday I bought the cute toy in dark latte and I was so happy. At home I unpack them and was shocked : here and there where stains and I took her out with gloves. The picture shows only one digit. There are more. I called the SA and she was shoked too. She offered to bring me a new bag to exchange. That's a good service. I hope it will be prefect.


----------



## Rose71

And here


----------



## Rose71

Dark beige is the name sorry


----------



## HavPlenty

Rose71 said:


> And here


That bag has been used.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

foxgal said:


> Interesting....I’ve been thinking about getting a mini pochette and thought it might sqeeze into the back side of the toy if not overstuffed. Measurement wise it seems like it should. Absolutely not? Anyone else with experience using a mpa inside the toy?
> 
> I was hoping to get one to just hold all my little odds and ends, like mints, pen, balm, etc to make it easier to switch between bags. Any other little pouch that would work?



I tried fitting my almost empty mini poch in the back compartment but it really wont fit because of the tapered sides of the toy loulou. The mini poch gets quite deformed and wonky so I didn’t push it.


----------



## foxgal

p.l.c.r. said:


> I tried fitting my almost empty mini poch in the back compartment but it really wont fit because of the tapered sides of the toy loulou. The mini poch gets quite deformed and wonky so I didn’t push it.



Thank you so much for these pictures- this is immensely helpful! You’re right...it wouldn’t be good to squish it!


----------



## Rose71

HavPlenty said:


> That bag has been used.


But that would be so crazy. SA showed her to us before I bought and that was nothing. It must have happened during packing.I just don't know and hope the new one is perfect.


----------



## HavPlenty

Rose71 said:


> But that would be so crazy. SA showed her to us before I bought and that was nothing. It must have happened during packing.I just don't know and hope the new one is perfect.


Well that is some seriously careless packaging. They will get it right for you.


----------



## babyloove

I just bought this two (the red one is a gift from my father )




I am already debating getting this one  (I've been through a lot last week, almost lost someone from a sepsis, and feel like I need to reward myself)... But it's maybe too similar to what I already have ...


----------



## HavPlenty

babyloove said:


> I just bought this two (the red one is a gift from my father )
> View attachment 5004340
> View attachment 5004341
> 
> 
> I am already debating getting this one  (I've been through a lot last week, almost lost someone from a sepsis, and feel like I need to reward myself)... But it's maybe too similar to what I already have ...
> 
> View attachment 5004342


I'm looking at the beige too. The best deal right now is Saks with $300 off and Rakuten cashback.


----------



## Bagfangirl

I just bought a small Lou Lou and it’s here!!


----------



## babyloove

HavPlenty said:


> I'm looking at the beige too. The best deal right now is Saks with $300 off and Rakuten cashback.



Thanks but I live in Paris, so no deal or cashback ... 
I'll probably buy it ... I have some mono / de bags, why couldn't I have two YSL beige bags  ?


----------



## HavPlenty

babyloove said:


> Thanks but I live in Paris, so no deal or cashback ...
> I'll probably buy it ... I have some mono / de bags, why couldn't I have two YSL beige bags  ?


I have 5 black ysl bags. 4 of them are loulous and 1 Lou, lol. You can have as many beige ysl bags as you want. It's your money.


----------



## cinderellla

She's here! My perfect Lou Lou 

Initially I had my eyes set on a preloved bag, but as the seller sent me photos of fake receipts, I ordered from ysl.com instead – my nerves simply couldn't handle the stress of the secondhand market. The bag came so beautifully packaged, so it was worth it all!

I absolutely adore this bag and feel like it can elevate even a casual outfit. I opted for the medium size as I do tend to carry a lot with me – and I'm 174 cm. tall, so I feel like the proportions are fitting.

(Oh and excuse my messy hair and dark roots in the MOD shot. The hairdressers are closed here in Denmark. )


----------



## babyloove

HavPlenty said:


> I have 5 black ysl bags. 4 of them are loulous and 1 Lou, lol. You can have as many beige ysl bags as you want. It's your money.



They must be beautiful !


----------



## Nuiana

cinderellla said:


> She's here! My perfect Lou Lou
> 
> Initially I had my eyes set on a preloved bag, but as the seller sent me photos of fake receipts, I ordered from ysl.com instead – my nerves simply couldn't handle the stress of the secondhand market. The bag came so beautifully packaged, so it was worth it all!
> 
> I absolutely adore this bag and feel like it can elevate even a casual outfit. I opted for the medium size as I do tend to carry a lot with me – and I'm 174 cm. tall, so I feel like the proportions are fitting.
> 
> (Oh and excuse my messy hair and dark roots in the MOD shot. The hairdressers are closed here in Denmark. )
> 
> View attachment 5005241
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005243
> View attachment 5005244



So beautiful 

I have also just bought a Loulou - in the small size though and in dark beige. Just love it!

I haven’t posted pictures yet but will do soon


----------



## HavPlenty

babyloove said:


> They must be beautiful !


I think so. I posted a group pic in this thread a couple months back.


----------



## HavPlenty

cinderellla said:


> She's here! My perfect Lou Lou
> 
> Initially I had my eyes set on a preloved bag, but as the seller sent me photos of fake receipts, I ordered from ysl.com instead – my nerves simply couldn't handle the stress of the secondhand market. The bag came so beautifully packaged, so it was worth it all!
> 
> I absolutely adore this bag and feel like it can elevate even a casual outfit. I opted for the medium size as I do tend to carry a lot with me – and I'm 174 cm. tall, so I feel like the proportions are fitting.
> 
> (Oh and excuse my messy hair and dark roots in the MOD shot. The hairdressers are closed here in Denmark. )
> 
> View attachment 5005241
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005243
> View attachment 5005244


Looks lovely on you.


----------



## cinderellla

HavPlenty said:


> Looks lovely on you.



Thank you so much! Your Loulou collection is awe-inspiring!


----------



## cinderellla

Nuiana said:


> So beautiful
> 
> I have also just bought a Loulou - in the small size though and in dark beige. Just love it!
> 
> I haven’t posted pictures yet but will do soon



Thank you!  And I love the beige colour – so elegant and timeless!


----------



## babyloove

HavPlenty said:


> I think so. I posted a group pic in this thread a couple months back.
> View attachment 5005428



Love it !

As the toy loulou is 2 weeks old and I haven't worn it yet, I'm trying to return it for the camera one (I prefer it). Not sure Saint Laurent will be ok since I'm passed the 14 days window for returns. Wait & see


----------



## Nuiana

My new small Loulou in dark beige purchased from Net-a-porter


----------



## HavPlenty

babyloove said:


> Love it !
> 
> As the toy loulou is 2 weeks old and I haven't worn it yet, I'm trying to return it for the camera one (I prefer it). Not sure Saint Laurent will be ok since I'm passed the 14 days window for returns. Wait & see


Good luck. I chose the camera bag over the toy. I actually went to get the toy but found it was just to tiny for me. The camera bag has a lot more room.


----------



## babyloove

HavPlenty said:


> Good luck. I chose the camera bag over the toy. I actually went to get the toy but found it was just to tiny for me. The camera bag has a lot more room.



Thanks, I'm waiting for CS' answer. Yes the camera has more room plus I don't love the way the toy look on me. I already have it in black and one is enough.


----------



## flyingfree27

Nuiana said:


> My new small Loulou in dark beige purchased from Net-a-porter
> 
> View attachment 5006388


bag twins! i just bought mine today and couldn’t be happier. really good price point for the quality and style!


----------



## flyingfree27

HavPlenty said:


> I think so. I posted a group pic in this thread a couple months back.
> View attachment 5005428


awesome collection! do you have a fav?


----------



## nycmeeb

Nuiana said:


> My new small Loulou in dark beige purchased from Net-a-porter
> 
> View attachment 5006388


this is the next bag on my list!! i love the color so much.


----------



## HavPlenty

flyingfree27 said:


> awesome collection! do you have a fav?



I can't say. They all have their virtues. I've had the medium w/silver hardware the longest and I've probably carried it the least. Was looking to sell it but changed my mind.   I've carried the camera bag the most because of how light it is but I would like a bit more if it had the chain strap like the mini. But I can't lie. It's a good little bag and I am considering getting another one in a different color. I love them all actually. The puffer is so soft and a joy to carry.  The small w/gold hardware is so cute and looks so good with my animal prints.  The large shopper is great too. I can dump everything in that bag and keep it moving. All of them are black. I do need a light colored bag  but I'm not sure it will be a Lou Lou. I think I have enough.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Nuiana

flyingfree27 said:


> bag twins! i just bought mine today and couldn’t be happier. really good price point for the quality and style!



Yes, it is so beautiful and very versatile in this colour! Can’t wait to get a lot of use out of it when things start opening up again here in Denmark


----------



## Nuiana

nycmeeb said:


> this is the next bag on my list!! i love the color so much.



Yep, the beige colour is soo


----------



## flyingfree27

Nuiana said:


> My new small Loulou in dark beige purchased from Net-a-porter
> 
> View attachment 5006388


I just realised the same small beige bag I have has twisted chains. Also, the Saint Laurent words on the shoulder pad are in the same direction. Can you check if yours is same or different from mine?

Also attaching photos of another medium grey lou lou bag I have, the chains are not twisted and the words on the shoulder pad are facing opposite directions. Wondering if my small beige is indeed a defect and if I should exchange it? The chains are all wrapped up so unfortunately I couldn’t check them before purchase.


----------



## Nuiana

flyingfree27 said:


> I just realised the same small beige bag I have has twisted chains. Also, the Saint Laurent words on the shoulder pad are in the same direction. Can you check if yours is same or different from mine?
> 
> Also attaching photos of another medium grey lou lou bag I have, the chains are not twisted and the words on the shoulder pad are facing opposite directions. Wondering if my small beige is indeed a defect and if I should exchange it? The chains are all wrapped up so unfortunately I couldn’t check them before purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5008347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008350



Hi, I just checked - my chains are not twisted but the names are turning the same way just as your small Loulou


----------



## flyingfree27

Nuiana said:


> Hi, I just checked - my chains are not twisted but the names are turning the same way just as your small Loulou


Thanks! I contacted my SA and she will bring in two more new pieces for me to compare for exchange.


----------



## chernysh

Just got my mini-puffer and decided to return it. The color is great but I don't like the shape and how it looks as crossbody bag. Will buy toy loulou


----------



## LL777

My new addiction


----------



## zenforzoe

Hi everyone, I am thinking about buying a pre-owned loulou small bag, could you guys help to authenticate if it's real? thank you so much


----------



## babyloove

babyloove said:


> Love it !
> 
> As the toy loulou is 2 weeks old and I haven't worn it yet, I'm trying to return it for the camera one (I prefer it). Not sure Saint Laurent will be ok since I'm passed the 14 days window for returns. Wait & see



They let me exchange and I'm so glad I did ...

Thinking of reselling my black loulou toy to get the camera one lol ... It's so much more roomier and easy to get in and out of (at least for me)


----------



## mzc1221

Good day ladies! I was planning to get this new-ish small puffer bag (owner said she has used it 1-2x) but then I saw the photo of the chain and saw that it was not removable. From what I’ve seen online, the small puffer has only two holes in the bag for the strap, and they usually end in a T-shaped metal, so that you can slide the strap through and use the bag as a clutch. It comes with the whole set (box, dustbag, cards) but I’m wondering if anyone has the exact same type of non-removable chain? Pls advise, thanks!


----------



## chocolateolive

mzc1221 said:


> Good day ladies! I was planning to get this new-ish small puffer bag (owner said she has used it 1-2x) but then I saw the photo of the chain and saw that it was not removable. From what I’ve seen online, the small puffer has only two holes in the bag for the strap, and they usually end in a T-shaped metal, so that you can slide the strap through and use the bag as a clutch. It comes with the whole set (box, dustbag, cards) but I’m wondering if anyone has the exact same type of non-removable chain? Pls advise, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019776
> View attachment 5019775
> View attachment 5019778
> View attachment 5019777



My toy/mini puffer has the t-ended straps and every other mini puffer that I’ve seen online also has the same t-ended straps.

Can’t say 100% it’s not authentic since they do change up small details sometimes but I would definitely be suspicious....


----------



## thundercloud

mzc1221 said:


> Good day ladies! I was planning to get this new-ish small puffer bag (owner said she has used it 1-2x) but then I saw the photo of the chain and saw that it was not removable. From what I’ve seen online, the small puffer has only two holes in the bag for the strap, and they usually end in a T-shaped metal, so that you can slide the strap through and use the bag as a clutch. It comes with the whole set (box, dustbag, cards) but I’m wondering if anyone has the exact same type of non-removable chain? Pls advise, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019776
> View attachment 5019775
> View attachment 5019778
> View attachment 5019777





chocolateolive said:


> My toy/mini puffer has the t-ended straps and every other mini puffer that I’ve seen online also has the same t-ended straps.
> 
> Can’t say 100% it’s not authentic since they do change up small details sometimes but I would definitely be suspicious....


They're different size bags. The small size is bigger than the toy size. The small size does NOT have a removable strap.

Puffer sizes from smallest to largest: toy --> small --> medium.


----------



## starkfan

mzc1221 said:


> Good day ladies! I was planning to get this new-ish small puffer bag (owner said she has used it 1-2x) but then I saw the photo of the chain and saw that it was not removable. From what I’ve seen online, the small puffer has only two holes in the bag for the strap, and they usually end in a T-shaped metal, so that you can slide the strap through and use the bag as a clutch. It comes with the whole set (box, dustbag, cards) but I’m wondering if anyone has the exact same type of non-removable chain? Pls advise, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019776
> View attachment 5019775
> View attachment 5019778
> View attachment 5019777





chocolateolive said:


> My toy/mini puffer has the t-ended straps and every other mini puffer that I’ve seen online also has the same t-ended straps.
> 
> Can’t say 100% it’s not authentic since they do change up small details sometimes but I would definitely be suspicious....





thundercloud said:


> They're different size bags. The small size is bigger than the toy size. The small size does NOT have a removable strap.
> 
> Puffer sizes from smallest to largest: toy --> small --> medium.


The small Puffer's non-removable strap can be doubled up, and how it is attached doesn't look anything like in those images, though (unless there's been a significant redesign of the small Puffer, but I would think that would be noticed in the direct retail channels first before it's seen in the resale market). Plus, the strap of that bag in the images doesn't look like it can be doubled up like the small Puffer.

There are no current authenticators for Saint Laurent on TPF (see the stickied thread), but unless someone can verify that either the small or mini/toy Puffers now have a strap like that, I would stay away, IMHO...


----------



## mzc1221

Thank you ladies! Such great tips! While they do release some updates and small changes once in a while, from what I’ve seen the mini size has two holes with T-ended straps and the small size with four holes and non-removable strap (which can be doubled up).




Ahhhh I think I’ll give the bag a pass for now.


----------



## babyloove

Hello,

I need your help  

We want to offer a loulou to a cousin as she's expecting her second child (it won't be a mom bag). 
We are debating between the toy loulou or the small loulou. She doesn't like totes and big bags. I have the toy and find that sometimes, it's not easy to get in and out of it. Is it the same with the small ?

What are the pros and cons ? I looked à YouTube videos but the small is too big for me so I'm not objective ... 

Thanks for your help
Ariela


----------



## ILP

babyloove said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need your help
> 
> We want to offer a loulou to a cousin as she's expecting her second child (it won't be a mom bag).
> We are debating between the toy loulou or the small loulou. She doesn't like totes and big bags. I have the toy and find that sometimes, it's not easy to get in and out of it. Is it the same with the small ?
> 
> What are the pros and cons ? I looked à YouTube videos but the small is too big for me so I'm not objective ...
> 
> Thanks for your help
> Ariela


Lovely gift to give!  The small, with its chain handle that can be worn single or doubled, offers more carrying options.


----------



## VSUVUS

Hello Lou Lou Lovers!

I've recently became intrigued (obsessed *cough cough*) with the LouLous especially in the Puffer style. After reading through this entire thread I have some questions if y'all can help me out...

1) has there ever been a Dark Caramel/Cognac seasonal colour? (not the Dark Beige/Latte ones, more like the Cinnamon colour they curently have online in the Suede material.)

2) speaking of Suede... is this the only material that's calfskin? or can I get the regular leather in calfskin/caviar too like CC? so far I've only seen them available in Lamskin.

3) asking more for opinions on this one... do you think the Puffer style will go out of style and become completely out of place to carry down the road? I'm not big on staying "on trend" but if I'm spending this kind of money on a bag I would like to make sure it has longevity if you know what I mean as I'm not the type to buy and sell later. Only feel so so about the chevron (for me) even though I know that's the more timeless one :/ maybe I'll change my mind once I try it on?

4) not sure why I'm doing this to myself but anyone knows how much and how many times price increase (CAD) has happened to this bag so I know how much I've missed out lol?  I'm particularly interested in the Small Puffer. 

many thanks and hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

babyloove said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need your help
> 
> We want to offer a loulou to a cousin as she's expecting her second child (it won't be a mom bag).
> We are debating between the toy loulou or the small loulou. She doesn't like totes and big bags. I have the toy and find that sometimes, it's not easy to get in and out of it. Is it the same with the small ?
> 
> What are the pros and cons ? I looked à YouTube videos but the small is too big for me so I'm not objective ...
> 
> Thanks for your help
> Ariela



I have the Toy and it doesn’t really fit much IMO.  You should get her the small.


----------



## babyloove

HarlemBagLady said:


> I have the Toy and it doesn’t really fit much IMO.  You should get her the small.


Does it sit high on you ? She is 170 cm and she likes her bags on her hips ....
Thanks !


----------



## nycmeeb

babyloove said:


> Does it sit high on you ? She is 170 cm and she likes her bags on her hips ....
> Thanks !


i am 160 cm and the toy sits on my hips, so it will be high on your friend. also agree with HarlemBagLady that you should get her the small, toy does not hold a lot!


----------



## StyleDelights

Hello all, this is my first post on this forum. I need some help! I want to buy an everyday summer bag and am thinking to get YSL small Loulou in cream/blanc vintage color. It is basically an off white color and with gold hardware it looks amazing! Do you think it is a sensible choice given the threat of color transfer? I am careful with my bags (have YSL Vicky and Kate and they both are wearing very well, but they are not my everyday bags) so I am not that much worried about scuffs and scratches (although will love your input on how the Loulou wears as it ages)! Please haaaalppppp!!


----------



## thundercloud

VSUVUS said:


> Hello Lou Lou Lovers!
> 
> I've recently became intrigued (obsessed *cough cough*) with the LouLous especially in the Puffer style. After reading through this entire thread I have some questions if y'all can help me out...
> 
> 1) has there ever been a Dark Caramel/Cognac seasonal colour? (not the Dark Beige/Latte ones, more like the Cinnamon colour they curently have online in the Suede material.)
> 
> 2) speaking of Suede... is this the only material that's calfskin? or can I get the regular leather in calfskin/caviar too like CC? so far I've only seen them available in Lamskin.
> 
> 3) asking more for opinions on this one... do you think the Puffer style will go out of style and become completely out of place to carry down the road? I'm not big on staying "on trend" but if I'm spending this kind of money on a bag I would like to make sure it has longevity if you know what I mean as I'm not the type to buy and sell later. Only feel so so about the chevron (for me) even though I know that's the more timeless one :/ maybe I'll change my mind once I try it on?
> 
> 4) not sure why I'm doing this to myself but anyone knows how much and how many times price increase (CAD) has happened to this bag so I know how much I've missed out lol?  I'm particularly interested in the Small Puffer.
> 
> many thanks and hope everyone is having a great day!


Responding from the puffer aspect only:
1) I have not seen a non-suede version in any color close to cinnamon.
2) There haven't been any GDP (grain de poudre) versions of the puffer that I've seen. FYI, they have puffers in denim, boucle and other materials this season, in addition to leather.
3) I have a matte grey leather small puffer and I love it. I'll still carry it even if it's less on trend in the future, since it's comfortable and easy to use.
4) SL price increases are nothing like Chanel, so you don't have to kick yourself too much. LOL. I think they may have gone up $100-$150 USD? So nothing drastic.

You didn't ask about discounts, but you can get puffers for less than retail, when they get included in dept store or online sales. Plus you can use Rakuten and other cashback sites on top, which is an extra bonus!

Happy shopping! Hope you find a bag you love!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

babyloove said:


> Does it sit high on you ? She is 170 cm and she likes her bags on her hips ....
> Thanks !



Because I bought the newer version that doesn’t have adjustable straps, I had to add extenders to the strap.  I’m about 5’7’’.


----------



## babyloove

Thanks you all ! 
I'll order the two of them and compare, as we are in quarantine again ... 

What kind of extender do you use ?


----------



## mariliz11

Hi all! I’m new here and really enjoy your posts and lovely pics! Here’s a question if anyone can offer any suggestions. Is there a way to minimize this creasing that occurs where you usually grab the flap to unbutton? Or a way to make it look less obvious? If this makes sense...


----------



## vastare

Just added a chain strap to my new Toy LouLou for dressy occasions....What do you all think?


----------



## HavPlenty

HarlemBagLady said:


> Because I bought the newer version that doesn’t have adjustable straps, I had to add extenders to the strap.  I’m about 5’7’’.
> View attachment 5029031


Looks really cute on you!


----------



## HavPlenty

vastare said:


> Just added a chain strap to my new Toy LouLou for dressy occasions....What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 5029444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029451


That strap is a good match! Looks perfect!


----------



## ILP

mariliz11 said:


> Hi all! I’m new here and really enjoy your posts and lovely pics! Here’s a question if anyone can offer any suggestions. Is there a way to minimize this creasing that occurs where you usually grab the flap to unbutton? Or a way to make it look less obvious? If this makes sense...
> 
> View attachment 5029202


To prevent further creasing, open by sliding two fingers under the flap (one on each side of the magnet) to pull open.  I always opened this way to prevent the point from sticking out.  I hadn’t even considered the creasing.  I’ve had my LouLou for quite some time and the flap does not stick out or have creasing.  My bag looks like new.


----------



## mariliz11

ILP said:


> To prevent further creasing, open by sliding two fingers under the flap (one on each side of the magnet) to pull open.  I always opened this way to prevent the point from sticking out.  I hadn’t even considered the creasing.  I’ve had my LouLou for quite some time and the flap does not stick out or have creasing.  My bag looks like new.


Just tried that, hadn’t thought about it thanks!


----------



## VSUVUS

thundercloud said:


> Responding from the puffer aspect only:
> 1) I have not seen a non-suede version in any color close to cinnamon.
> 2) There haven't been any GDP (grain de poudre) versions of the puffer that I've seen. FYI, they have puffers in denim, boucle and other materials this season, in addition to leather.
> 3) I have a matte grey leather small puffer and I love it. I'll still carry it even if it's less on trend in the future, since it's comfortable and easy to use.
> 4) SL price increases are nothing like Chanel, so you don't have to kick yourself too much. LOL. I think they may have gone up $100-$150 USD? So nothing drastic.
> 
> You didn't ask about discounts, but you can get puffers for less than retail, when they get included in dept store or online sales. Plus you can use Rakuten and other cashback sites on top, which is an extra bonus!
> 
> Happy shopping! Hope you find a bag you love!



Thank you so much! I plan on going to the store to try some on to get a better idea. Perhaps once I’m there I’ll fall in love with something unexpected but as of now I don’t want a black (nor any other material other than regular leather :/) because it reminds me too much of my Chanel flap bag. Was hoping to get the dark caramel colour I mentioned to suppress my urge to get another Chanel 

I read about the discounts on sites like NM, Saks and am already a proud user of Rakuten hehe but being in Canada I’m always wary of the sales tax and duties once it arrives here... plus Canadian Rakuten doesn’t have as good of a rebate on those sites if we have them at all! Really need to do my (math) homework on this one  coz if the difference doesn’t  end up being too drastic I might just go to the store and get the full experience and save the hassle of returning/exchanging should that happens.


----------



## Teesha123

Can someone help me...my first purchase of a YSL bag. First luxury bag from SSense and I feel like it's a fake. It doesn't smell like leather and I'm not sure where the authentification label should be located. Mine is inside the left hand side of the pocket. Please see pics attached.


----------



## thundercloud

Teesha123 said:


> Can someone help me...my first purchase of a YSL bag. First luxury bag from SSense and I feel like it's a fake. It doesn't smell like leather and I'm not sure where the authentification label should be located. Mine is inside the left hand side of the pocket. Please see pics attached.


There's no SL authenticator on tPF, so I'm not going to speak to your bag specifically. 

But I have some general comments: (1) SSENSE is a legitimate luxury goods website, (2) my small puffer does not smell like anything, and (3) I have a patch sewn in the inner lining of the zip pocket. (I got my bag from Saks.)

If you are not comfortable with the bag, you could always return it and buy it elsewhere. Hope you find a bag you're happy with! The puffer is a great bag!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

vastare said:


> Just added a chain strap to my new Toy LouLou for dressy occasions....What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029451



i just did the same thing  .


----------



## Teesha123

thundercloud said:


> There's no SL authenticator on tPF, so I'm not going to speak to your bag specifically.
> 
> But I have some general comments: (1) SSENSE is a legitimate luxury goods website, (2) my small puffer does not smell like anything, and (3) I have a patch sewn in the inner lining of the zip pocket. (I got my bag from Saks.)
> 
> If you are not comfortable with the bag, you could always return it and buy it elsewhere. Hope you find a bag you're happy with! The puffer is a great bag!


Thank you so much for your reply


----------



## cherriefairy

Teesha123 said:


> Can someone help me...my first purchase of a YSL bag. First luxury bag from SSense and I feel like it's a fake. It doesn't smell like leather and I'm not sure where the authentification label should be located. Mine is inside the left hand side of the pocket. Please see pics attached.


There is always the risk of getting a counterfeit bag when you purchase from market places like FarFetch and SSENSE, if you're not happy with it, I suggest you return it. Also note that SSENSE are unfortunately *notorious* for taking *months* to process refund requests __


----------



## Teesha123

I feel really sad. I saved for 6 months to buy this bag and I feel really upset. I sent SSence an email and they are reviewing my pictures. I pretty much think they will say it's authentic in any case I'll ask to return it and hope they refund me without taking months.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

babyloove said:


> Thanks you all !
> I'll order the two of them and compare, as we are in quarantine again ...
> 
> What kind of extender do you use ?



I kind of made my own using the hooks at he end of chain strap I purchased separately.


----------



## KensingtonUK

reginaPhalange said:


> I received an email alert for 15% off at Matches Fashion, figured that designer brands would be excluded but took a look anyway and came across this deal (see below) - anyone here luck out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997895


Thanks for sharing. Do you need to use a special code?


----------



## VSUVUS

Lou Lou lovers, what do you think?

_*For reference, this is the Small Puffer in Dark Beige and I'm 5'8*_
PS- if you look closely you can see my 2.55 in the back which does look similar if I were to get the Puffer in BLK (imo)
PPS- I also tried on the Grey (not sure what the proper name for the colour is) and the Green (you can see in the back again lol) and to my surprise both my friend and I like the Dark Beige the best! The SA told me the Grey is done with a crinkled lambskin and for that reason it costs more than the regular smooth lambskin ones (around $100CAD more) . She also showed me the Red w/ GHW which was gorgeous btw but not in the market for another red bag so oh well


----------



## babyloove

Hello, 

I have an old Lou camera bag (2017 smooth leather) and noticed that the glazing on the handle is all cracked. Is it normal or should I contact YSL about it ?

Thanks


----------



## mariliz11

VSUVUS said:


> Lou Lou lovers, what do you think?
> 
> _*For reference, this is the Small Puffer in Dark Beige and I'm 5'8*_
> PS- if you look closely you can see my 2.55 in the back which does look similar if I were to get the Puffer in BLK (imo)
> PPS- I also tried on the Grey (not sure what the proper name for the colour is) and the Green (you can see in the back again lol) and to my surprise both my friend and I like the Dark Beige the best! The SA told me the Grey is done with a crinkled lambskin and for that reason it costs more than the regular smooth lambskin ones (around $100CAD more) . She also showed me the Red w/ GHW which was gorgeous btw but not in the market for another red bag so oh well
> 
> View attachment 5033189
> View attachment 5033190


I was not originally a fan of the puffer but after seeing all the pics here now I really like it! Also I think it’s not as high maintenance (I am constantly cautious about creasing in my normal one). I’d go for the puffer beige!


----------



## foxgal

mariliz11 said:


> Hi all! I’m new here and really enjoy your posts and lovely pics! Here’s a question if anyone can offer any suggestions. Is there a way to minimize this creasing that occurs where you usually grab the flap to unbutton? Or a way to make it look less obvious? If this makes sense...
> 
> View attachment 5029202



When I bought mine, the SA showed me a technique of slipping two fingers up under either side of the magnet and popping off without bending the flap.


----------



## mariliz11

foxgal said:


> When I bought mine, the SA showed me a technique of slipping two fingers up under either side of the magnet and popping off without bending the flap.



Thanks! @ILP suggested this way and that’s how I do it now! Wish I knew it sooner!


----------



## foxgal

VSUVUS said:


> Hello Lou Lou Lovers!
> 
> I've recently became intrigued (obsessed *cough cough*) with the LouLous especially in the Puffer style. After reading through this entire thread I have some questions if y'all can help me out...
> 
> 1) has there ever been a Dark Caramel/Cognac seasonal colour? (not the Dark Beige/Latte ones, more like the Cinnamon colour they curently have online in the Suede material.)
> 
> 2) speaking of Suede... is this the only material that's calfskin? or can I get the regular leather in calfskin/caviar too like CC? so far I've only seen them available in Lamskin.
> 
> 3) asking more for opinions on this one... do you think the Puffer style will go out of style and become completely out of place to carry down the road? I'm not big on staying "on trend" but if I'm spending this kind of money on a bag I would like to make sure it has longevity if you know what I mean as I'm not the type to buy and sell later. Only feel so so about the chevron (for me) even though I know that's the more timeless one :/ maybe I'll change my mind once I try it on?
> 
> 4) not sure why I'm doing this to myself but anyone knows how much and how many times price increase (CAD) has happened to this bag so I know how much I've missed out lol?  I'm particularly interested in the Small Puffer.
> 
> many thanks and hope everyone is having a great day!



I can really only speak to your question #3. Like you, I LOVE the look of the puffer, but don’t want a trendy bag that will seem outdated in a few years. For sure, the super puff look has been huge this year - like huge down jackets, the Marc Jacobs pillow bag, BV padded cassette, and Ferragamo Viva Bow. IMHO, this look is only going to last a few seasons at the most. I think the regular Loulou line will have more longevity because the size and puffiness of the quilts are more akin to any classic quilted bag such as Dior or Chanel.

That said, the YSL puffer is sure proving to be the most popular of the bunch and may have more staying power. Plus its classic shape and chain-flap style is timeless. Not sure how you define “longevity”...if you love it and use your new bags regularly for 3 or so years, you might be really happy with it! Best thing is to get your hands on one and see how you feel with it in real life.


----------



## foxgal

Teesha123 said:


> I feel really sad. I saved for 6 months to buy this bag and I feel really upset. I sent SSence an email and they are reviewing my pictures. I pretty much think they will say it's authentic in any case I'll ask to return it and hope they refund me without taking months.



Not counting your concern about authenticity, do you love it? Or has the whole experience left you with such a bad feeling you won’t ever accept it? The only way it could be fake if it was a previous return. Can Ssense verify if the bag is new stock direct from YSL or a previous return?

It looks gorgeous and I hope you would enjoy it if your fears could be put to rest. But if your feeling so-so about it regardless of authenticity, just return anyway and keep hunting for the one you’ll love.


----------



## VSUVUS

foxgal said:


> When I bought mine, the SA showed me a technique of slipping two fingers up under either side of the magnet and popping off without bending the flap.




I remembered this tip when I was checking the bag out and it worked like wonder! The magnet really is a strong one eh.




foxgal said:


> I can really only speak to your question #3. Like you, I LOVE the look of the puffer, but don’t want a trendy bag that will seem outdated in a few years. For sure, the super puff look has been huge this year - like huge down jackets, the Marc Jacobs pillow bag, BV padded cassette, and Ferragamo Viva Bow. IMHO, this look is only going to last a few seasons at the most. I think the regular Loulou line will have more longevity because the size and puffiness of the quilts are more akin to any classic quilted bag such as Dior or Chanel.
> 
> That said, the YSL puffer is sure proving to be the most popular of the bunch and may have more staying power. Plus its classic shape and chain-flap style is timeless. Not sure how you define “longevity”...if you love it and use your new bags regularly for 3 or so years, you might be really happy with it! Best thing is to get your hands on one and see how you feel with it in real life.




Agreed with the staying power of the YSL when it comes to this puffer look. I did consider the reg LouLou but the chevron just doesn't speak to me even when I saw it in store  I think my friend is going back to get a different bag so I'll sleep on it more and go with her when I have a diff outfit on and see if I still love it as much then lol. Thanks for the input!


----------



## VSUVUS

foxgal said:


> When I bought mine, the SA showed me a technique of slipping two fingers up under either side of the magnet and popping off without bending the flap.




I remembered this tip when I was checking the bag out and it worked like wonder! The magnet really is a strong one eh.




foxgal said:


> I can really only speak to your question #3. Like you, I LOVE the look of the puffer, but don’t want a trendy bag that will seem outdated in a few years. For sure, the super puff look has been huge this year - like huge down jackets, the Marc Jacobs pillow bag, BV padded cassette, and Ferragamo Viva Bow. IMHO, this look is only going to last a few seasons at the most. I think the regular Loulou line will have more longevity because the size and puffiness of the quilts are more akin to any classic quilted bag such as Dior or Chanel.
> 
> That said, the YSL puffer is sure proving to be the most popular of the bunch and may have more staying power. Plus its classic shape and chain-flap style is timeless. Not sure how you define “longevity”...if you love it and use your new bags regularly for 3 or so years, you might be really happy with it! Best thing is to get your hands on one and see how you feel with it in real life.




Agreed with the staying power of the YSL when it comes to this puffer look. I did consider the reg LouLou but the chevron just doesn't speak to me even when I saw it in store  I think my friend is going back to get a different bag so I'll sleep on it more and go with her when I have a diff outfit on and see if I still love it as much then lol. Thanks for the input!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Let us know what you decide.  I saw the mini puffer a few days ago for the first time and now I can’t stop thinking about.  I have so many black mini bags though so do I really really need it?!?   Yes I think I do..lol


----------



## Moxisox

My first loulou!!! I got the small black with GHW! I haven’t taken the stickers off yet, but it seems to be the perfect size for me!


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> My first loulou!!! I got the small black with GHW! I haven’t taken the stickers off yet, but it seems to be the perfect size for me!
> View attachment 5035037


Beautiful!


----------



## chocolateolive

Toy loulou with monogram key pouch!


----------



## luxsal

Moxisox said:


> My first loulou!!! I got the small black with GHW! I haven’t taken the stickers off yet, but it seems to be the perfect size for me!
> View attachment 5035037


Beautiful! Where did you order from that you also got a box?


----------



## Moxisox

salal04 said:


> Beautiful! Where did you order from that you also got a box?


Thank you! YSL’s website. I ordered the camera bag from their website about 2 weeks ago and also received a box. Is that not the norm? These are my first YSL items, so I don’t have anything to compare it to. 
I did decide to return this bag, because I can’t get the Puffer bag out of my head!!! I just love the puffer. But that one I plan to wait for a sale to get.


----------



## luxsal

Moxisox said:


> Thank you! YSL’s website. I ordered the camera bag from their website about 2 weeks ago and also received a box. Is that not the norm? These are my first YSL items, so I don’t have anything to compare it to.
> I did decide to return this bag, because I can’t get the Puffer bag out of my head!!! I just love the puffer. But that one I plan to wait for a sale to get.


If you buy from Neimans or Saks, I dont think you will get a box. I ordered an envelope bag from Neimans on sale and they only sent me the dust bag. There was no box.
I am yet to buy my first YSL bag too and I am thinking of getting the medium Loulou in dark beige. I am also waiting for a good sale preferably at Saks. I think Saks will have one soon in spring. Good luck to you! [/QUOTE]


----------



## Moxisox

salal04 said:


> If you buy from Neimans or Saks, I dont think you will get a box. I ordered an envelope bag from Neimans on sale and they only sent me the dust bag. There was no box.
> I am yet to buy my first YSL bag too and I am thinking of getting the medium Loulou in dark beige. I am also waiting for a good sale preferably at Saks. I think Saks will have one soon in spring. Good luck to you!


[/QUOTE]
Oh ok. Yea, I’m fine with that, since I already have a box from my camera bag. The dark beige color looks so pretty! YSL seems to have a lot of great color options. I looked back in this thread to last spring, and it seems there a lots of sales in April and May. So hopefully we can find what we’re looking for with a decent discount.


----------



## luxsal

Oh ok. Yea, I’m fine with that, since I already have a box from my camera bag. The dark beige color looks so pretty! YSL seems to have a lot of great color options. I looked back in this thread to last spring, and it seems there a lots of sales in April and May. So hopefully we can find what we’re looking for with a decent discount.
[/QUOTE]
I hope so! I returned the envelope bag as it was too small on my frame and the large one was too big.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

salal04 said:


> If you buy from Neimans or Saks, I dont think you will get a box. I ordered an envelope bag from Neimans on sale and they only sent me the dust bag. There was no box.
> I am yet to buy my first YSL bag too and I am thinking of getting the medium Loulou in dark beige. I am also waiting for a good sale preferably at Saks. I think Saks will have one soon in spring. Good luck to you!


[/QUOTE]
I bought my Loulou form Saks and got a Saint Laurent box and dust bag.


----------



## Moxisox

I bought my Loulou form Saks and got a Saint Laurent box and dust bag.
[/QUOTE]
That’s good to know. Thank you


----------



## luxsal

I bought my Loulou form Saks and got a Saint Laurent box and dust bag.
[/QUOTE]
Oh awesome! Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Greentealatte93

Hi everyone im sorry if im writing in the wrong thread, new member here  just got into bags last year since the pandemic... i'm about to buy my first luxury bag, and i kinda like the small loulou in beige (or maybe white) with gold hardware or the puffer in the same white/beige and GHW combo. which one is more classic? Which one looks dressier? I also kinda like the cassandra top handle bag in black but not sure if the strap is detachable...


----------



## chocolateolive

I first got the loulou puffer in silver hardware, found myself not in love and sold it but somehow fell super hard for it again in gold hardware


----------



## wzy21

Teesha123 said:


> Can someone help me...my first purchase of a YSL bag. First luxury bag from SSense and I feel like it's a fake. It doesn't smell like leather and I'm not sure where the authentification label should be located. Mine is inside the left hand side of the pocket. Please see pics attached.


Hi if it helps, I bought a loulou from Ssense and I also have two other loulous bought from matchesfashion and one other luxury site (I can't recall which). All three are the same (other than colour) so I've no reason to believe the bag bought from Ssense is fake.


----------



## Moxisox

chocolateolive said:


> I first got the loulou puffer in silver hardware, found myself not in love and sold it but somehow fell super hard for it again in gold hardware


The small and medium seem like a great sizes! That’s the next bag I’m buying, but I’m waiting for a sale. Its gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Looking to get the toy/mini puffer in black.  Do they ever go on sale since they are the basic colors in the US?  Typically buy in the UK vat free but can’t do that anymore.


----------



## HavPlenty

chocolateolive said:


> I first got the loulou puffer in silver hardware, found myself not in love and sold it but somehow fell super hard for it again in gold hardware


Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## mariliz11

KensingtonUK said:


> Looking to get the toy/mini puffer in black.  Do they ever go on sale since they are the basic colors in the US?  Typically buy in the UK vat free but can’t do that anymore.



Sometimes discount codes on sites like Farfetch, Luisa Via Roma and MyTheresa work with Saint Laurent too, although mostly the brand is excluded from promotions but I was able to get 10% off when I got my crossbody envelope from Farfetch as first time buyer - worth checking


----------



## Moxisox

KensingtonUK said:


> Looking to get the toy/mini puffer in black.  Do they ever go on sale since they are the basic colors in the US?  Typically buy in the UK vat free but can’t do that anymore.


If there are no sales going on and I want to buy something, I usually search ‘Farfetch promo code’ in the YouTube search bar then filter it from the last week. There’s always a YouTuber with a code for 10%. They almost always work on YSL. A few days ago I was pricing things out, and the code NICOLE10 worked. I don’t even know who that is, but the code worked. Lol!


----------



## foxgal

Greentealatte93 said:


> Hi everyone im sorry if im writing in the wrong thread, new member here  just got into bags last year since the pandemic... i'm about to buy my first luxury bag, and i kinda like the small loulou in beige (or maybe white) with gold hardware or the puffer in the same white/beige and GHW combo. which one is more classic? Which one looks dressier? I also kinda like the cassandra top handle bag in black but not sure if the strap is detachable...



The Loulou is a great choice for a first luxury bag! If you go back in this thread a page or so, someone else was also debating between the regular and the puffer, and there were some responses. From my perspective, the regular Loulou is more classic and dressier. The puffer is more trendy and edgy.

Note the insides are different, if that matters to you. The Loulou is divided and the puffer is just one open compartment. Also just to be aware if you get a light color, you’ll want to use some protectant on it or be careful about color transfer.

I love the Cassandra top handle too - so classy! I’m surprised it’s not more popular, but some have said the opening clasp is too fiddly.

Have fun with your choice and show us your bag! Welcome to the slippery slope of designer bag obsession


----------



## VSUVUS

Just saw Celeste Barber carrying the Puffer. Now I want it even more lol. I love her!


----------



## Classy&Fab

Bloody Rose said:


> Happy valentines everyone. I have a question... does the toy loulou now comes in a non-adjustable strap? I have been searching for a toy with adjustable straps, from the YSL website to resellers, but could not find one! All the toys with adjustable straps are marked as sold out! So is the non-adjustable strap now officially the strap of the current toy loulou??
> View attachment 4990787
> View attachment 4990788



Not sure if you already got your Toy Loulou, but I actually just got a black one with the adjustable strap from my Neiman Marcus last week. It's true that the adjustable strap has been phased out and they're sold out everywhere online, but I decided to call around to see if any stores happened to have any left in stock. I actually only had to call one store -- they didn't have any, but they looked in their system and it showed that another store in my area might have one left. They transferred my call and sure enough, that store had one left. I purchased it over the phone, they mailed it to me, and 2 days later it arrived in perfect condition. I'm so thankful I was able to snag it as I much prefer the original strap ... the new version also doesn't have the pocket in the center divider. Not 100% sure what department stores you have that sell Saint Laurent if you're in the UK, but it's possible they might have the original one left in stock. I've also recently seen several on Fashionphile in excellent condition selling for a little less than retail. I hope you find one! I'd never even seen the bag in person and am so pleasantly surprised by the quality and versatility; I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Litsa

Been rocking my beige one recently with spring outfits and love it.


----------



## onceinawhile

Are your toy loulous able to stand upright? Is it normal for it to topple forwards? Thanks.


----------



## foxgal

onceinawhile said:


> Are your toy loulous able to stand upright? Is it normal for it to topple forwards? Thanks.



Mine does, but also kinda leans forward. I think because of the weight of the flap and magnet.


----------



## Litsa

onceinawhile said:


> Are your toy loulous able to stand upright? Is it normal for it to topple forwards? Thanks.



Mine leans forward a bit when empty but is fine when full of things. I don’t have an issue with the toppling over though.


----------



## shpfrfun

Just picked up a small LouLou puffer in denim while actually
looking for a toy size and was wondering if anyone has any experience with quality? How does the fabric wear? Also, any idea where I can find mini LouLou in denim? Still thinking I want a bit smaller size


----------



## KensingtonUK

shpfrfun said:


> Just picked up a small LouLou puffer in denim while actually
> looking for a mini size and was wondering if anyone has any experience with quality? How does the fabric wear? Also, any idea where I can find mini LouLou in denim? Still thinking I want a bit smaller size


Saks has it.  It’s not called the Loulou puffer so just search for Saint Laurent bags.  Saw it there a few days ago.  I’m after the mini in black and they unfortunately don’t sell it at saks


----------



## shpfrfun

Just picked up a small LouLou puffer in denim while actually
looking for a mini size and was wondering if anyone has any experience with quality? How does the fabric wear? Also, any idea where I can find mini LouLou in denim? Still thinking I want a bit smaller si


KensingtonUK said:


> Saks has it.  It’s not called the Loulou puffer so just search for Saint Laurent bags.  Saw it there a few days ago.  I’m after the mini in black and they unfortunately don’t sell it at saks


unfortunately its on back order till August. did you see it in the store or online?


----------



## TraGiv

I love the medium LouLou so much that I added a black one to my collection. I also bought a wallet to match my dark beige medium LouLou. I just wish Saint Laurent had a smooth leather wallet like my black one. But I love the layout of the wallet.


----------



## Purselover86

TraGiv said:


> I love the medium LouLou so much that I added a black one to my collection. I also bought a wallet to match my dark beige medium LouLou. I just wish Saint Laurent had a smooth leather wallet like my black one. But I love the layout of the wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5051880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051882


Beautiful collection. Lou Lou is next on my list!


----------



## Luvlee111

p.l.c.r. said:


> yes i agree!!! Still love her to bits. And this nude color is not too light so I wont be too paranoid on color transfers.  Hope I’ll be able to take her out on the weekend


Hi I'm trying to decide between a YSL small Loulou black-gold chain and the YSL small Louou Dark Beige- gold chain.  I am torn, please help!!!!!!


----------



## Luvlee111

antreyes03 said:


> Just bought my first luxury handbag! Love her to bits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966713


Hi I'm trying to decide between a YSL small Loulou black-gold chain and the YSL small Louou Dark Beige- gold chain.  I am torn, please help!!!!!!


TraGiv said:


> I love the medium LouLou so much that I added a black one to my collection. I also bought a wallet to match my dark beige medium LouLou. I just wish Saint Laurent had a smooth leather wallet like my black one. But I love the layout of the wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5051880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051882


Hi I'm trying to decide between a YSL small Loulou black-gold chain and the YSL small Louou Dark Beige- gold chain.  I am torn, please help!!!!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

TraGiv said:


> I love the medium LouLou so much that I added a black one to my collection. I also bought a wallet to match my dark beige medium LouLou. I just wish Saint Laurent had a smooth leather wallet like my black one. But I love the layout of the wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5051880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051882


I have the medium black LouLou like yours. It was the first one I bought. I've had it for nearly 2 years and I just started wearing it regularly. I almost sold it but changed my mind. I thought it was too fancy to wear everyday but I had to get over that, lol.

I love your dark beige LouLou! I saw a lady with one at the Desert Hills outlet and it was beautiful. I've been looking for a beige bag not just Saint Laurent. I already have a lot of LouLous but I always come back to it because they are the most beautiful.

Where did you find your smooth leather wallet?


----------



## TraGiv

Purselover86 said:


> Beautiful collection. Lou Lou is next on my list!


Thank you!


----------



## TraGiv

Luvlee111 said:


> Hi I'm trying to decide between a YSL small Loulou black-gold chain and the YSL small Louou Dark Beige- gold chain.  I am torn, please help!!!!!!
> 
> Hi I'm trying to decide between a YSL small Loulou black-gold chain and the YSL small Louou Dark Beige- gold chain.  I am torn, please help!!!!!!


I probably won’t be much help since I ended up with black and dark beige. I originally had the small black with silver but it was too small for my frame. So I returned it hoping to get the medium black with silver but it was sold out. I saw the dark beige and fell in love. I must admit I love the dark beige. The beige with the brass gold is so pretty. It is my favorite bag right now. I recently saw the black one on Nordstrom’s website and decided to get it since that’s what I originally wanted. I haven’t had any color transfer with my dark beige and I wear it with jeans. This summer the dark beige will be my go to bag.


----------



## TraGiv

HavPlenty said:


> I have the medium black LouLou like yours. It was the first one I bought. I've had it for nearly 2 years and I just started wearing it regularly. I almost sold it but changed my mind. I thought it was too fancy to wear everyday but I had to get over that, lol.
> 
> I love your dark beige LouLou! I saw a lady with one at the Desert Hills outlet and it was beautiful. I've been looking for a beige bag not just Saint Laurent. I already have a lot of LouLous but I always come back to it because they are the most beautiful.
> 
> Where did you find your smooth leather wallet?


I know I thought that too at first. I wore it all last summer. I got both wallets from ysl.com. I bought the black one last June. I wanted it in beige but they no longer sell it.


----------



## VSUVUS

VSUVUS said:


> Lou Lou lovers, what do you think?
> 
> _*For reference, this is the Small Puffer in Dark Beige and I'm 5'8*_
> PS- if you look closely you can see my 2.55 in the back which does look similar if I were to get the Puffer in BLK (imo)
> PPS- I also tried on the Grey (not sure what the proper name for the colour is) and the Green (you can see in the back again lol) and to my surprise both my friend and I like the Dark Beige the best! The SA told me the Grey is done with a crinkled lambskin and for that reason it costs more than the regular smooth lambskin ones (around $100CAD more) . She also showed me the Red w/ GHW which was gorgeous btw but not in the market for another red bag so oh well
> 
> View attachment 5033189
> View attachment 5033190





KensingtonUK said:


> Let us know what you decide.  I saw the mini puffer a few days ago for the first time and now I can’t stop thinking about.  I have so many black mini bags though so do I really really need it?!?   Yes I think I do..lol



Hello LLLovers!

I’m back with an update and sadly I won’t be joining the club 

Went with a discontinued D*** cannage style bag instead, also in Beige + GHW and has sort of a puffer/pillow look.

And I maybe sort of impulsively bought this other bag I’ve been eyeing on from G**** LOL, oops, so I think for now I can only admire the Lou Lous from afar.

Walked by YSL and saw the Puffers again the other day and my heart ached a little.

Thank you all for the help and feedbacks


----------



## babyloove




----------



## Moxisox

shpfrfun said:


> Just picked up a small LouLou puffer in denim while actually
> looking for a toy size and was wondering if anyone has any experience with quality? How does the fabric wear? Also, any idea where I can find mini LouLou in denim? Still thinking I want a bit smaller size


I’m not sure if you’re still looking, but Farfetch has a mini puffer in denim available. Not backordered.


----------



## Bloody Rose

Classy&Fab said:


> Not sure if you already got your Toy Loulou, but I actually just got a black one with the adjustable strap from my Neiman Marcus last week. It's true that the adjustable strap has been phased out and they're sold out everywhere online, but I decided to call around to see if any stores happened to have any left in stock. I actually only had to call one store -- they didn't have any, but they looked in their system and it showed that another store in my area might have one left. They transferred my call and sure enough, that store had one left. I purchased it over the phone, they mailed it to me, and 2 days later it arrived in perfect condition. I'm so thankful I was able to snag it as I much prefer the original strap ... the new version also doesn't have the pocket in the center divider. Not 100% sure what department stores you have that sell Saint Laurent if you're in the UK, but it's possible they might have the original one left in stock. I've also recently seen several on Fashionphile in excellent condition selling for a little less than retail. I hope you find one! I'd never even seen the bag in person and am so pleasantly surprised by the quality and versatility; I definitely recommend it.


Thank you for the very detailed reply! I’m in the Middle East actually. I ordered from Bloomingdales because the description says adjustable strap. When I received the bag, however, it was the new version. I think they just haven’t updated the details to the new version. So I returned the bag and got the Cassandra mini top handle instead. I shared a pic of it in the “Post your Saint Laurent Bags here” thread.  
Although I should say that the toy loulou is super cute!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Is this a new color
Brown taupe?


----------



## Moxisox

MeBagaholic said:


> Is this a new color
> Brown taupe?


It kinda looks like dark latte.


----------



## flyingfree27

Moxisox said:


> It kinda looks like dark latte.


Second that, dark latte has been around for a while.


----------



## MeBagaholic

I bought it and it says brown in my order
I do have a dark latte in medium i will have to see how this compares



flyingfree27 said:


> Second that, dark latte has been around for a while.


----------



## flyingfree27

MeBagaholic said:


> I bought it and it says brown in my order
> I do have a dark latte in medium i will have to see how this compares


That’s interesting, it looks like a lovely colour, please post comparison pics if you are able to! Thanks!


----------



## MeBagaholic

flyingfree27 said:


> That’s interesting, it looks like a lovely colour, please post comparison pics if you are able to! Thanks!


Its definitely different 
The medium is dark latte (looks different in daylight and indoor as well )
This one is taupey brown
Some lights look taupe and some looks caramel


----------



## flyingfree27

MeBagaholic said:


> Its definitely different
> The medium is dark latte (looks different in daylight and indoor as well )
> This one is taupey brown
> Some lights look taupe and some looks caramel
> 
> View attachment 5065907
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065908


What a lovely versatile colour! I have a medium in warm grey and dark beige in small. I guess this brown might be a tad too similar to dark beige for me to justify getting it..


----------



## MeBagaholic

flyingfree27 said:


> What a lovely versatile colour! I have a medium in warm grey and dark beige in small. I guess this brown might be a tad too similar to dark beige for me to justify getting it..


It really comes off as taupe
I checked the color on my purchase says taupe


----------



## Moxisox

I started buying YSL in March, and have figured out after looking at what I’ve bought so far, that I gravitate towards the Lou, Puffers, and Loulou. I’m looking to add the Loulou to my collection now. Not sure if I should go for the small or toy Loulou.


----------



## ILP

Moxisox said:


> I started buying YSL in March, and have figured out after looking at what I’ve bought so far, that I gravitate towards the Lou, Puffers, and Loulou. I’m looking to add the Loulou to my collection now. Not sure if I should go for the small or toy Loulou.
> View attachment 5066578


The small has the versatile chain strap that can be worn long or doubled.  The toy is smaller and has a long leather strap.  It is removable so you can buy a separate chain strap for it if you want to dress it up.


----------



## Maria333

For everyone looking for the toy with adjustable strap, it looks like Bergdorf still have these and they have 10% cashback now.
I also just called NM and customer service confirmed that they have it in black with adjustable strap.






						Saint Laurent Loulou Toy Matelasse Calfskin V-Flap Crossbody Bag - Bergdorf Goodman
					

Get free shipping on Saint Laurent Loulou Toy Matelasse Calfskin V-Flap Crossbody Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.bergdorfgoodman.com
				




I'm looking for white or beige, if anyone has seen it please let me know .


----------



## Luvlee111

moszy said:


> Hi everybody, I bought my first YSL bag, toy loulou in dusty grey. I received it on Friday and it came with creases in the front and back. I’m in 2 minds about whether or not I should return it because I love the colour, and it was the last bag! Any advice would be much appreciated


Did you buy this on YSL website?  I bought one on YSL website and got lots of creases, I returned it, soooo disappointed that I bought at their own website and received NOT a pristine one!


----------



## misskittee

Yesterday running errands with this beauty that I haven't worn in forever! Still beautiful 2 years later


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> I started buying YSL in March, and have figured out after looking at what I’ve bought so far, that I gravitate towards the Lou, Puffers, and Loulou. I’m looking to add the Loulou to my collection now. Not sure if I should go for the small or toy Loulou.
> View attachment 5066578


What a lovely collection. Yep that small LouLou will look right at home there.


----------



## HavPlenty

misskittee said:


> Yesterday running errands with this beauty that I haven't worn in forever! Still beautiful 2 years later
> 
> View attachment 5067353


Love this! The black and gold LouLou with animal prints is one of my fave combos.


----------



## misskittee

HavPlenty said:


> Love this! The black and gold LouLou with animal prints is one of my fave combos.


Thank you! This is actually Dark Smog, hard to tell in this photo but it's actually a really lovely darker blue. But now you've got me wanting a black Loulou LOL


----------



## HavPlenty

misskittee said:


> Thank you! This is actually Dark Smog, hard to tell in this photo but it's actually a really lovely darker blue. But now you've got me wanting a black Loulou LOL


I'm on a different computer and now I can tell. Dark smog was a pretty hot color at one point. I still love it!


----------



## vastare

MeBagaholic said:


> Is this a new color
> Brown taupe?


I just bought this from Bergdorfs. Its called Dark Beige


----------



## marys27

Hello, I bought a toy loulou from NM and received it two weeks ago and didn't know that it's supposed to come with an adjustable strap? Or am I wrong?

Mine is not adjustable... did they stop making the one with an adjustable strap?


----------



## Moxisox

marys27 said:


> Hello, I bought a toy loulou from NM and received it two weeks ago and didn't know that it's supposed to come with an adjustable strap? Or am I wrong?
> 
> Mine is not adjustable... did they stop making the one with an adjustable strap?


The new models don’t have an adjustable strap, or a little slip pocket in the inside divider. A few department stores may still carry old stock where you can maybe find the older style, but most have switched over to the new style. On the YSL website you can only order the new style as well. A few of the older seasonal colors still show the old style, but says “find in store” so it’d be dependent on each store’s stock.


----------



## marys27

Moxisox said:


> The new models don’t have an adjustable strap, or a little slip pocket in the inside divider. A few department stores may still carry old stock where you can maybe find the older style, but most have switched over to the new style. On the YSL website you can only order the new style as well. A few of the older seasonal colors still show the old style, but says “find in store” so it’d be dependent on each store’s stock.


thank you! Would you be able to help me look at the bag? I posted my unboxing of it 

I don't see any red flag but this is my first bag. any advice would be appreciated! thank you!


----------



## Moxisox

marys27 said:


> thank you! Would you be able to help me look at the bag? I posted my unboxing of it
> 
> I don't see any red flag but this is my first bag. any advice would be appreciated! thank you!



It Looks great to me! Congrats on your purchase! One nice thing about the toy size is you can switch out the strap for a chain strap to dress it up for night time. Also, YSL magnets are pretty strong. So when opening it if you slide your index and middle finger (one on each side) under the V of the flap, and open it that way it’ll help keep the leather on the flap from getting indented or stretched over time.


----------



## marys27

Moxisox said:


> It Looks great to me! Congrats on your purchase! One nice thing about the toy size is you can switch out the strap for a chain strap to dress it up for night time. Also, YSL magnets are pretty strong. So when opening it if you slide your index and middle finger (one on each side) under the V of the flap, and open it that way it’ll help keep the leather on the flap from getting indented or stretched over time.


thank you so much! I really appreciate the tips!


----------



## flyingfree27

misskittee said:


> Thank you! This is actually Dark Smog, hard to tell in this photo but it's actually a really lovely darker blue. But now you've got me wanting a black Loulou LOL


I’d always thought dark smog was a dark grey based on the name and have never seen it in real life. Looks like such a lovely colour and I love a deep dark navy.


----------



## thundercloud

flyingfree27 said:


> I’d always thought dark smog was a dark grey based on the name and have never seen it in real life. Looks like such a lovely colour and I love a deep dark navy.


My dark smog Lou camera bag is a cool toned "elephant" grey. It's a beautiful color! Attaching a couple old pics (next to my storm grey small puffer & by itself).


----------



## misskittee

flyingfree27 said:


> I’d always thought dark smog was a dark grey based on the name and have never seen it in real life. Looks like such a lovely colour and I love a deep dark navy.


It definitely looks differentin every photo, it's tough to capture it accurately. It's such a beautiful color and is a grey blue in my opinion. It definitely looks navy in that photo but here's an old photo from when I first bought it in natural lighting, still not the best photo though lol


----------



## flyingfree27

thundercloud said:


> My dark smog Lou camera bag is a cool toned "elephant" grey. It's a beautiful color! Attaching a couple old pics (next to my storm grey small puffer & by itself).
> View attachment 5069998
> 
> View attachment 5069999





misskittee said:


> It definitely looks differentin every photo, it's tough to capture it accurately. It's such a beautiful color and is a grey blue in my opinion. It definitely looks navy in that photo but here's an old photo from when I first bought it in natural lighting, still not the best photo though lol
> View attachment 5070072


Wow! How pretty dark smog is! Love love love the colour and unfortunately they don’t have this colour now in the boutiques already. I only have the warm grey with silver hardware and dark beige with gold hardware, a dark smog would be a perfect addition! Enjoy all of your lovely bags!!


----------



## foxgal

Moxisox said:


> I started buying YSL in March, and have figured out after looking at what I’ve bought so far, that I gravitate towards the Lou, Puffers, and Loulou. I’m looking to add the Loulou to my collection now. Not sure if I should go for the small or toy Loulou.
> View attachment 5066578



A beautiful collection! Since you already have small/medium bags in neutrals, I think a toy in a color would be a perfect addition. YSL makes some beautiful reds/burgundys and greens.


----------



## foxgal

flyingfree27 said:


> Wow! How pretty dark smog is! Love love love the colour and unfortunately they don’t have this colour now in the boutiques already. I only have the warm grey with silver hardware and dark beige with gold hardware, a dark smog would be a perfect addition! Enjoy all of your lovely bags!!



I totally agree! Dark smog was one of YSL’s best colors, and it looks so stunning with the gold hardware. I once saw a lady with a Sunset in dark smog and it literally stopped me in my tracks! Maybe I’ll find one someday on the preloved market


----------



## karylicious

I’m  really trying to find l LouLou toy with the adjustable strap... does anyone know where I can be lucky enough to find one?


----------



## babyloove

Bergdorf seems to have it in black on black


----------



## Luvlee111

brooklyn13 said:


> Love the color! Thinking of buying the legion red as well.


What color are these?


----------



## Babsiegirl

I just got the small Lou Lou and it has a chemical type smell to it. I thought it would smell like leather. Is this normal? Thanks.


----------



## misskittee

Babsiegirl said:


> I just got the small Lou Lou and it has a chemical type smell to it. I thought it would smell like leather. Is this normal? Thanks.


 It's normal! Some have a stronger chemical smell than others. I have two Lous but in different sizes, one was stinky and the other was not, both purchased from legit retailers (directly from SL, mytheresa). The stinky one became less stinky over time and it never really bothered me at all. If you search about stinky loulous, you'll see others have had the same experience.


----------



## mariliz11

Babsiegirl said:


> I just got the small Lou Lou and it has a chemical type smell to it. I thought it would smell like leather. Is this normal? Thanks.


I have the medium and it had a strong smell too, probably because of the leather treatment? I’ve seen other posts too so it’s normal


----------



## Babsiegirl

Thanks misskittee and mariliz11 for responding. That eases my mind.


----------



## Classy&Fab

Bloody Rose said:


> Thank you for the very detailed reply! I’m in the Middle East actually. I ordered from Bloomingdales because the description says adjustable strap. When I received the bag, however, it was the new version. I think they just haven’t updated the details to the new version. So I returned the bag and got the Cassandra mini top handle instead. I shared a pic of it in the “Post your Saint Laurent Bags here” thread.
> Although I should say that the toy loulou is super cute!



You're so welcome! Ugh that is so frustrating with the website not being updated; I'm sorry you had to deal with the hassle of ordering and returning. I was afraid that would happen to me, too, so I'm fortunate that I could find it online. But I'm SO glad that you were able to get another bag you're thrilled with! It's funny you got the Cassandra mini -- that is actually the next one on my wishlist, too!  I'm obsessed with it but trying to be good and resist temptation since I just got my Toy recently LOL. I'm off to check out your pic now -- she sounds lovely!


----------



## Moxisox

foxgal said:


> A beautiful collection! Since you already have small/medium bags in neutrals, I think a toy in a color would be a perfect addition. YSL makes some beautiful reds/burgundys and greens.


Thank you! The toy in red has definitely caught my eye!


----------



## misskittee

Taking my Toy Lou out for a casual date night tonight!


----------



## coniglietta

misskittee said:


> Taking my Toy Lou out for a casual date night tonight!
> View attachment 5077569



Looks stunning! I have been considering a lighter color bag for spring/summer and this one came to mind. I'm worried about potential color transfer. How long have you had the toy? Did you treat your bag with anything?


----------



## VSUVUS

*Help me decide on a colour!* I know this is such a bad question coz so many things come into play and they are both neutral but I need opinions to help me get through my “thorough thought process phase” before pulling the trigger.

I don’t have either colours in my collection. _Beige_ I worry about colour transfer, easy to get dirty, the typical stuff with light colour leather. _Navy_ I worry it goes with less colours, even black!

I don’t wear a lot of prints and most of my clothes are neutral colours but I do love and own the occasional bright colours pieces. So? What do we think?


----------



## ILP

VSUVUS said:


> *Help me decide on a colour!* I know this is such a bad question coz so many things come into play and they are both neutral but I need opinions to help me get through my “thorough thought process phase” before pulling the trigger.
> 
> I don’t have either colours in my collection. _Beige_ I worry about colour transfer, easy to get dirty, the typical stuff with light colour leather. _Navy_ I worry it goes with less colours, even black!
> 
> I don’t wear a lot of prints and most of my clothes are neutral colours but I do love and own the occasional bright colours pieces. So? What do we think?
> 
> View attachment 5077743


Things to consider…Navy can look very conservative, especially without a lot of hardware.  It looks more modern in the small size with the chain handle. You mentioned you wear a lot of neutrals. If you wear a lot of beige, do you want to wear beige with beige?  If yes, do the beiges work together (similarly cool toned or warm toned)?  Or do you want contrast?   If you wear a lot of black, do you like a navy bag with black?  I personally like navy with black if they are together in the same outfit but not a black outfit with a navy bag or shoes.  Also, if you want to wear this year round, you’ll want the color to work with your winter coat(s).


----------



## Moxisox

VSUVUS said:


> *Help me decide on a colour!* I know this is such a bad question coz so many things come into play and they are both neutral but I need opinions to help me get through my “thorough thought process phase” before pulling the trigger.
> 
> I don’t have either colours in my collection. _Beige_ I worry about colour transfer, easy to get dirty, the typical stuff with light colour leather. _Navy_ I worry it goes with less colours, even black!
> 
> I don’t wear a lot of prints and most of my clothes are neutral colours but I do love and own the occasional bright colours pieces. So? What do we think?
> 
> View attachment 5077743


I think the beige is beautiful. I have the puffer in blanc vintage and haven’t had any issues with color transfer so far. I do 2 coats of carbon pro after getting bags to protect from dirt/marks and water.
 In general, I love navy. It’s such a beautiful color, but I feel the darker colored loulou’s show leather wear more than the light color ones. When you look at the loulou’s that have stretched leather or wear on the front flap, it just stands out more than the really light colors. That’s just a personal observation. They are both really pretty colors though.


----------



## ILP

Moxisox said:


> I think the beige is beautiful. I have the puffer in blanc vintage and haven’t had any issues with color transfer so far. I do 2 coats of carbon pro after getting bags to protect from dirt/marks and water.
> In general, I love navy. It’s such a beautiful color, but I feel the darker colored loulou’s show leather wear more than the light color ones. When you look at the loulou’s that have stretched leather or wear on the front flap, it just stands out more than the really light colors. That’s just a personal observation. They are both really pretty colors though.


To prevent creases on the front flap, place two fingers under the flap (one on each side of the snap) to open.  I’ve had my bag for a long time and no creases on the flap.


----------



## foxgal

VSUVUS said:


> *Help me decide on a colour!* I know this is such a bad question coz so many things come into play and they are both neutral but I need opinions to help me get through my “thorough thought process phase” before pulling the trigger.
> 
> I don’t have either colours in my collection. _Beige_ I worry about colour transfer, easy to get dirty, the typical stuff with light colour leather. _Navy_ I worry it goes with less colours, even black!
> 
> I don’t wear a lot of prints and most of my clothes are neutral colours but I do love and own the occasional bright colours pieces. So? What do we think?
> 
> View attachment 5077743



You really can’t go wrong with either. But I do think YSL’s beige colors are gorgeous, so I lean there. Not sure which color you have in your picture, but the dark beige on the YSL website is beautiful and not “so” light. I’ve been following this thread for a few years and many people have light color Loulous and I don’t recall hearing of problems. Probably just don’t wear against dark denim.


----------



## me0wlola

Anyone looking for the denim puffer my SA just told me he has one waitlist spot open for medium. And he’s going to have one open for small next week I can give you his info. He’s located at the saks in Nordstrom nyc.


----------



## misskittee

coniglietta said:


> Looks stunning! I have been considering a lighter color bag for spring/summer and this one came to mind. I'm worried about potential color transfer. How long have you had the toy? Did you treat your bag with anything?


I've had it since 2019 and haven't had any issues with color transfer! Also haven't treated it with anything.


----------



## me0wlola

me0wlola said:


> Anyone looking for the denim puffer my SA just told me he has one waitlist spot open for medium. And he’s going to have one open for small next week I can give you his info. He’s located at the saintLaurent in Nordstrom nyc.


----------



## VSUVUS

ILP said:


> Things to consider…Navy can look very conservative, especially without a lot of hardware.  It looks more modern in the small size with the chain handle. You mentioned you wear a lot of neutrals. If you wear a lot of beige, do you want to wear beige with beige? If yes, do the beiges work together (similarly cool toned or warm toned)?  Or do you want contrast?   If you wear a lot of black, do you like a navy bag with black?  I personally like navy with black if they are together in the same outfit but not a black outfit with a navy bag or shoes.  Also, if you want to wear this year round, you’ll want the color to work with your winter coat(s).



If you wear a lot of beige, do you want to wear beige with beige? Sure If yes, do the beiges work together (similarly cool toned or warm toned)? I don't believe this will be a problem Or do you want contrast? I also like contrast  If you wear a lot of black, do you like a navy bag with black? From experience, I don't think that looks good together on me I personally like navy with black if they are together in the same outfit but not a black outfit with a navy bag or shoes. I agree  Also, if you want to wear this year round, you’ll want the color to work with your winter coat(s). I don't believe this will be a problem either as I don't limit myself to carrying only dark colour bags in winter and light colour bags in summer. Also, come to think of it, most of my coats are actually non-black 



Moxisox said:


> I think the beige is beautiful. I have the puffer in blanc vintage and haven’t had any issues with color transfer so far. I do 2 coats of carbon pro after getting bags to protect from dirt/marks and water.
> In general, I love navy. It’s such a beautiful color, but I feel the darker colored loulou’s show leather wear more than the light color ones. When you look at the loulou’s that have stretched leather or wear on the front flap, it just stands out more than the really light colors. That’s just a personal observation. They are both really pretty colors though.



That's good to know about your blanc vintage. I also spray my bags on a regular basis and this one would be no exception  Interesting you mentioned about the wear in different colours coz I happened to see a D.GRN small LL when I was out today and I did notice the "wrinkles" on the leather from a socially safe distance 



foxgal said:


> You really can’t go wrong with either. But I do think YSL’s beige colors are gorgeous, so I lean there. Not sure which color you have in your picture, but the dark beige on the YSL website is beautiful and not “so” light. I’ve been following this thread for a few years and many people have light color Loulous and I don’t recall hearing of problems. Probably just don’t wear against dark denim.
> 
> View attachment 5078162



I saw the D.BGE in person when I went to try on the Puffer and yes, it is absolutely beautiful! I didn't expect to like it as much as I did (not that I don't like beige/nude, I love it! I just worry about it getting dirty, ALWAYS! lol). That picture is such a bad quality  It's a preloved bag and the site just calls it Beige. It's also the older version w/ the adjustable strap. So would it be the same D.BGE as the new version I saw in store or YSL had a different beige?


----------



## foxgal

VSUVUS said:


> If you wear a lot of beige, do you want to wear beige with beige? Sure If yes, do the beiges work together (similarly cool toned or warm toned)? I don't believe this will be a problem Or do you want contrast? I also like contrast If you wear a lot of black, do you like a navy bag with black? From experience, I don't think that looks good together on me I personally like navy with black if they are together in the same outfit but not a black outfit with a navy bag or shoes. I agree  Also, if you want to wear this year round, you’ll want the color to work with your winter coat(s). I don't believe this will be a problem either as I don't limit myself to carrying only dark colour bags in winter and light colour bags in summer. Also, come to think of it, most of my coats are actually non-black
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know about your blanc vintage. I also spray my bags on a regular basis and this one would be no exception  Interesting you mentioned about the wear in different colours coz I happened to see a D.GRN small LL when I was out today and I did notice the "wrinkles" on the leather from a socially safe distance
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the D.BGE in person when I went to try on the Puffer and yes, it is absolutely beautiful! I didn't expect to like it as much as I did (not that I don't like beige/nude, I love it! I just worry about it getting dirty, ALWAYS! lol). That picture is such a bad quality  It's a preloved bag and the site just calls it Beige. It's also the older version w/ the adjustable strap. So would it be the same D.BGE as the new version I saw in store or YSL had a different beige?



Nice if you can find a preloved older version! Hard to know what color it could be....YSL has made so made beige/nude versions through the years. If the seller has info on what year it’s from, you might be able to determine which color it is. But in any case, you can pretty much guarantee it’s going to be beautiful!


----------



## strawberrymilk

VSUVUS said:


> *Help me decide on a colour!* I know this is such a bad question coz so many things come into play and they are both neutral but I need opinions to help me get through my “thorough thought process phase” before pulling the trigger.
> 
> I don’t have either colours in my collection. _Beige_ I worry about colour transfer, easy to get dirty, the typical stuff with light colour leather. _Navy_ I worry it goes with less colours, even black!
> 
> I don’t wear a lot of prints and most of my clothes are neutral colours but I do love and own the occasional bright colours pieces. So? What do we think?
> 
> View attachment 5077743



I've had my toy Loulou in latte for almost two years now and I've never had any issues with color transfer whatsoever even though I wear jeans all the time. I think it's the kind of neutral that will work any season and with any print (although the navy is lovely too!) Seems like you can't go wrong with either of them but the beige one sounds like it'll match your clothes more.


----------



## serendipity28

*Help me decide on a color, please. *Finally decided to get my first YSL bag, and the small loulou seems like the perfect choice for my 5'2" petite frame. I got the Marine (like a deep navy) medium with GHW, but husband said looks a little big, and wasn't comfortable wearing it as a crossbody. So sadly, it's going back in return for a small.

Now unfortunately, I'm so torn between the small Taupe & the Legion Red with the GHW. After looking at many pictures/videos, fell in love with the Dark Beige - but looks like it's out of stock in most places. Was wondering if Taupe is close to the Dark Beige? Like a neutral, or go in for the rich legion red which looks absolutely gorgeous (but not sure if it'll carry well in spring/summer, seems more like a winter color). Also, I wear a lot of color & prints. Thanks so much!


----------



## luxsal

serendipity28 said:


> *Help me decide on a color, please. *Finally decided to get my first YSL bag, and the small loulou seems like the perfect choice for my 5'2" petite frame. I got the Marine (like a deep navy) medium with GHW, but husband said looks a little big, and wasn't comfortable wearing it as a crossbody. So sadly, it's going back in return for a small.
> 
> Now unfortunately, I'm so torn between the small Taupe & the Legion Red with the GHW. After looking at many pictures/videos, fell in love with the Dark Beige - but looks like it's out of stock in most places. Was wondering if Taupe is close to the Dark Beige? Like a neutral, or go in for the rich legion red which looks absolutely gorgeous (but not sure if it'll carry well in spring/summer, seems more like a winter color). Also, I wear a lot of color & prints. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 5080595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080596


Dark Beige will be more versatile. Where do you live? Neiman Marcus has a GC event right now and I see the Dark beige is in stock. You can get a 500 dollars gift card if you buy this bag. Good luck!


----------



## serendipity28

salal04 said:


> Dark Beige will be more versatile. Where do you live? Neiman Marcus has a GC event right now and I see the Dark beige is in stock. You can get a 500 dollars gift card if you buy this bag. Good luck!



haha, that's exactly where I'm planning on getting it. But NM doesn't show the dark beige in stock, only Taupe (which is backordered till August), and the legion red which is available right away. Hadn't seen many Loulou's in Taupe, so wasn't sure if it was close to the Dark Beige. Thanks so much!

P.S. I do like the color Taupe from the picture, looks like a dark latte - but wasn't sure if that's the exact color in person.


----------



## luxsal

serendipity28 said:


> haha, that's exactly where I'm planning on getting it. But NM doesn't show the dark beige in stock, only Taupe (which is backordered till August), and the legion red which is available right away. Hadn't seen many Loulou's in Taupe, so wasn't sure if it was close to the Dark Beige. Thanks so much!
> 
> P.S. I do like the color Taupe from the picture, looks like a dark latte - but wasn't sure if that's the exact color in person.


Ahhh!  Yes I see Taupe not dark beige. Ughhh this is so frustrating! Dark beige is so popular. It always gets out of stock during these sale/GC events at Saks and Neimans. But I see them in stock sometimes early in the morning. 
You can always buy the Taupe and then return or ask customer service if you can exchange for the dark beige later.


----------



## serendipity28

salal04 said:


> Ahhh!  Yes I see Taupe not dark beige. Ughhh this is so frustrating! Dark beige is so popular. It always gets out of stock during these sale/GC events at Saks and Neimans. But I see them in stock sometimes early in the morning.
> You can always buy the Taupe and then return or ask customer service if you can exchange for the dark beige later.


I know! The dark beige is gorgeous, and such a pretty nude/neutral color. Just spoke to Neimans customer service, and according to them the dark beige is marked as discontinued. Not sure what's going on, I don't even see the Taupe on the ysl website - only the dark beige.


----------



## VancouverLady

serendipity28 said:


> *Help me decide on a color, please. *
> 
> Now unfortunately, I'm so torn between the small Taupe & the Legion Red with the GHW. After looking at many pictures/videos, fell in love with the Dark Beige - but looks like it's out of stock in most places. Was wondering if Taupe is close to the Dark Beige?



Not sure if you saw that earlier in the thread, *MeBagaholic* posted pics of taupe and dark beige side by side.





						Saint Laurent Lou Lou Lovers
					

Not sure if you already got your Toy Loulou, but I actually just got a black one with the adjustable strap from my Neiman Marcus last week. It's true that the adjustable strap has been phased out and they're sold out everywhere online, but I decided to call around to see if any stores happened...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I believe taupe is a new colour, so it's possible that it's not showing on the YSL site yet.  HTH!

Edited to correct:  not sure if what is photographed Dark Beige or Dark Latte...but I believe this is in fact the new taupe.  Sorry if I'm wrong, or have caused confusion!


----------



## serendipity28

VancouverLady said:


> Not sure if you saw that earlier in the thread, *MeBagaholic* posted pics of taupe and dark beige side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Lou Lou Lovers
> 
> 
> Not sure if you already got your Toy Loulou, but I actually just got a black one with the adjustable strap from my Neiman Marcus last week. It's true that the adjustable strap has been phased out and they're sold out everywhere online, but I decided to call around to see if any stores happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe taupe is a new colour, so it's possible that it's not showing on the YSL site yet.  HTH!
> 
> Edited to correct:  not sure if what is photographed Dark Beige or Dark Latte...but I believe this is in fact the new taupe.  Sorry if I'm wrong, or have caused confusion!


Thank you so much! I definitely missed @MeBagaholic's post. That definitely helps. Taupe looks really lovely too, esp with that GHW. Seems very versatile and more of the lighter neutral I was hoping for. I think I'll be pre-ordering the Taupe.


----------



## VancouverLady

serendipity28 said:


> Thank you so much! I definitely missed @MeBagaholic's post. That definitely helps. Taupe looks really lovely too, esp with that GHW. Seems very versatile and more of the lighter neutral I was hoping for. I think I'll be pre-ordering the Taupe.


Wonderful!  I can't wait to see photos!


----------



## luxsal

serendipity28 said:


> Thank you so much! I definitely missed @MeBagaholic's post. That definitely helps. Taupe looks really lovely too, esp with that GHW. Seems very versatile and more of the lighter neutral I was hoping for. I think I'll be pre-ordering the Taupe.


Taupe looks lovely too! I think it will be great choice! 
Just make sure you can get the gift card. They sometimes do not give GCs on pre orders. Hope it’s different now


----------



## lyxxx035

serendipity28 said:


> *Help me decide on a color, please. *Finally decided to get my first YSL bag, and the small loulou seems like the perfect choice for my 5'2" petite frame. I got the Marine (like a deep navy) medium with GHW, but husband said looks a little big, and wasn't comfortable wearing it as a crossbody. So sadly, it's going back in return for a small.
> 
> Now unfortunately, I'm so torn between the small Taupe & the Legion Red with the GHW. After looking at many pictures/videos, fell in love with the Dark Beige - but looks like it's out of stock in most places. Was wondering if Taupe is close to the Dark Beige? Like a neutral, or go in for the rich legion red which looks absolutely gorgeous (but not sure if it'll carry well in spring/summer, seems more like a winter color). Also, I wear a lot of color & prints. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 5080595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080596


I’d actually suggest getting the Small Loulou in the marine navy! It’s available at MyTheresa and Ssense and the one I own as well . Below is my post and so you can see pictures, for reference I’m 5’3” and I’ve loved being able to use it year round as another option to black. The darker color also makes me not worry at all about color transfer.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-saint-laurent-bags-here.845825/post-33492278






						Loulou Small leather shoulder bag
					

Loulou Small navy leather shoulder bag




					www.mytheresa.com
				









						Saint Laurent for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE
					

Buy Saint Laurent clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in USA. Shop online the latest FW22 collection of Saint Laurent for Women on SSENSE and find the perfect clothing & accessories for you among a great selection.




					www.ssense.com


----------



## gtkchau

vastare said:


> Just added a chain strap to my new Toy LouLou for dressy occasions....What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029451


It looks so good! Can I ask which strap you found matches best?!


----------



## VSUVUS

Went in to the store to try on the Toy Lou Lou in Dark Beige since I did like the colour when I tried it in the Puffer and the SA brought me.... the Taupe also!

The timing for all these couldn’t be more perfect for this thread right now coz I got comparison photos!  

*Now decisions decisions...Taupe or Dark Beige?* (I’ve ruled out the navy!)

For reference, I’m 5’8”


----------



## MiaKing

I think for your current outfit dark beige matches better but taupe seems a little more worry free since it's darker and it's still a great match can U tell me where can I get your cardigan? I'm in love!


----------



## MiaKing

Btw Why there is no taupe online??


----------



## babyloove

Dark beige. I gave it in the Lou camera bag and love it


----------



## coniglietta

@VSUVUS  +1 for dark beige


----------



## nycmeeb

dark beige! i'm obsessed with the color and it looks super cute in the toy size.


----------



## misskittee

VSUVUS said:


> Went in to the store to try on the Toy Lou Lou in Dark Beige since I did like the colour when I tried it in the Puffer and the SA brought me.... the Taupe also!
> 
> The timing for all these couldn’t be more perfect for this thread right now coz I got comparison photos!
> 
> *Now decisions decisions...Taupe or Dark Beige?* (I’ve ruled out the navy!)
> 
> For reference, I’m 5’8”
> 
> View attachment 5081309
> View attachment 5081310
> 
> View attachment 5081312


Taupe!! I love the contrast! Although DB is a beauty too. I have latte which looks similar to DB and it is lovely to wear.


----------



## MiaKing

So another toy loulou came to me after I returned the first one because of the quality of the sides. Even front of the bag was not aligned because of the side leather being crooked/wrinkled weirdly. 
I wish I would have a pictures to show but I forgot to take them. Anyway I have read and seen on this forum that this is pretty common problem so I was even worried that another one would come in even worse condition but here she is - perfect for me  I was super extra excited about this bag and even thought that I might just live with the crooked sides in order to have the bag now and not spending money again before they refund me but I decided for $$$ I paid I want decent quality. I'm happy that I waited for the new one but still waiting for the refund


----------



## serendipity28

VSUVUS said:


> Went in to the store to try on the Toy Lou Lou in Dark Beige since I did like the colour when I tried it in the Puffer and the SA brought me.... the Taupe also!
> 
> The timing for all these couldn’t be more perfect for this thread right now coz I got comparison photos!
> 
> *Now decisions decisions...Taupe or Dark Beige?* (I’ve ruled out the navy!)
> 
> For reference, I’m 5’8”
> 
> View attachment 5081309
> View attachment 5081310
> 
> View attachment 5081312


haha, this is the exact dilemma I was in a couple of days ago & posted it on here as well. These pictures help so much, thank you! Both of them look absolutely lovely  Was ordering in Neimans for their GC event, and their customer rep said that the small dark beige is marked as discontinued. So, I went in for the small Taupe which doesn't get shipped out until August. Crossing my fingers.

Let us know which one you chose.


----------



## vastare

gtkchau said:


> It looks so good! Can I ask which strap you found matches best?!


I bought the perfect match from a china seller from Etsy.


----------



## VancouverLady

VSUVUS said:


> Went in to the store to try on the Toy Lou Lou in Dark Beige since I did like the colour when I tried it in the Puffer and the SA brought me.... the Taupe also!
> 
> The timing for all these couldn’t be more perfect for this thread right now coz I got comparison photos!
> 
> *Now decisions decisions...Taupe or Dark Beige?* (I’ve ruled out the navy!)
> 
> For reference, I’m 5’8”
> 
> View attachment 5081309
> View attachment 5081310
> 
> View attachment 5081312


Can I vote both!?


----------



## chaliyai

Hey,

I'm new to the forum and I'm not a native speaker, so sorry if my grammar is not perfect.

I'm going to buy my first ever luxury bag & I fell in love with the Saint Laurent Lou Lou line.

The medium is way too big for me, but I can't really decide between the toy & the small. What would you say? Is there much more room in the small or isn't the little bit of extra space worth the price difference from the toy?
If I'd get the toy, I would add a chain to it to make it a little less casually.


Thank you!


----------



## VSUVUS

Thanks everyone!! 

There is also a red and a navy one in the older version that I was deciding but I think a light colour is what I want. If I go with the D.Beige I will also be able to get the older version which everyone seems to praise. Taupe will be the newer version unfortunately but I have to say the colour is quite unique.



MiaKing said:


> I think for your current outfit dark beige matches better but taupe seems a little more worry free since it's darker and it's still a great match can U tell me where can I get your cardigan? I'm in love!



It's an old Oak + Fort piece from over 5 years ago...  



serendipity28 said:


> haha, this is the exact dilemma I was in a couple of days ago & posted it on here as well. These pictures help so much, thank you! Both of them look absolutely lovely  Was ordering in Neimans for their GC event, and their customer rep said that the small dark beige is marked as discontinued. So, I went in for the small Taupe which doesn't get shipped out until August. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> Let us know which one you chose.



Yeah I saw your post! So glad the pictures help and hopefully will be helpful for future Lou Lou lovers. Taupe deifinitely is a newer colour coz when I went to try the Puffer in late March this colour was not available then.


----------



## vastare

chaliyai said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I'm not a native speaker, so sorry if my grammar is not perfect.
> 
> I'm going to buy my first ever luxury bag & I fell in love with the Saint Laurent Lou Lou line.
> 
> The medium is way too big for me, but I can't really decide between the toy & the small. What would you say? Is there much more room in the small or isn't the little bit of extra space worth the price difference from the toy?
> If I'd get the toy, I would add a chain to it to make it a little less casually.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Welcome to the LouLou club. Its a great line. I had similar dilemma. Did my homework and finally bought the Toy LouLou. The Small is not that much bigger or fits more. Maybe just a couple of things more like a pair of sunglasses and bigger wallet thats it. But Toy loulou fits all your essentials for half the price. One good thing is Small can be used as a shoulder bag as well as crossbody. And on a non petite person Toy might look rediculous.  For me, Small is not worth the price. Also the Small is not detachable strap. But on Toy you can change it up. The leather strap for casual and chain strap for dressier events. Definitely my vote for Toy LouLou. Worth the price. Good Luck deciding. But having said all this, Iam 5'3 and 130 lbs petite so its perfect for my size. Also, I dont carry much and mainly use mini bags and only crossbody as I get shoulder pain.
Here is my Toy LouLou with a replacement strap.


----------



## VSUVUS

chaliyai said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I'm not a native speaker, so sorry if my grammar is not perfect.
> 
> I'm going to buy my first ever luxury bag & I fell in love with the Saint Laurent Lou Lou line.
> 
> The medium is way too big for me, but I can't really decide between the toy & the small. What would you say? Is there much more room in the small or isn't the little bit of extra space worth the price difference from the toy?
> If I'd get the toy, I would add a chain to it to make it a little less casually.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I've yet to own either so this is simply coming from my experience trying them on in the store and from other similar size bags I own...

First, you should determine how much you need and want to carry on a regular basis and go from there if you are looking for a versatile, all-around bag. In my opinion, both size can be worn casual and dressy but I do personally like how you can change the strap on the Toy to create different looks if you wish.

I was able to fit my iPhone XR w/ a thick Otterbox case (just barely!), my small, but thick wallet and my LV 6key holder in the Toy with a tiny bit extra room for a lip balm and maybe a small hand sanitzer. But if I carry a card case instead of my wallet then I'd be able to fit more. Small is able to carry everything mentioned above plus some.

This is really the most I usually carry so for a mini bag, Toy does the job hence I'm choosing it over the Small. BUT I'm also not short of bigger size bags should I need to carry more.

If you know you like the chain look (since you plan to get a chain for the Toy anyway), perhaps the Small with the extra room is a better choice for versatility as a first luxury bag.

Either or, I'm a strong believer when buying something like a luxury bag it should ultimately be whichever that makes your heart sing and gives you butterflies. Good luck!


----------



## foxgal

vastare said:


> Welcome to the LouLou club. Its a great line. I had similar dilemma. Did my homework and finally bought the Toy LouLou. The Small is not that much bigger or fits more. Maybe just a couple of things more like a pair of sunglasses and bigger wallet thats it. But Toy loulou fits all your essentials for half the price. One good thing is Small can be used as a shoulder bag as well as crossbody. And on a non petite person Toy might look rediculous.  For me, Small is not worth the price. Also the Small is not detachable strap. But on Toy you can change it up. The leather strap for casual and chain strap for dressier events. Definitely my vote for Toy LouLou. Worth the price. Good Luck deciding. But having said all this, Iam 5'3 and 130 lbs petite so its perfect for my size. Also, I dont carry much and mainly use mini bags and only crossbody as I get shoulder pain.
> Here is my Toy LouLou with a replacement strap.
> 
> View attachment 5081947



Well said! I agree the toy is such a good value since it’s almost half the price of the small!


----------



## wzy21

VSUVUS said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> There is also a red and a navy one in the older version that I was deciding but I think a light colour is what I want. If I go with the D.Beige I will also be able to get the older version which everyone seems to praise. Taupe will be the newer version unfortunately but I have to say the colour is quite unique.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old Oak + Fort piece from over 5 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw your post! So glad the pictures help and hopefully will be helpful for future Lou Lou lovers. Taupe deifinitely is a newer colour coz when I went to try the Puffer in late March this colour was not available then.


Thanks for sharing! The taupe in your photos is lovely. Just wondering though why the colour looks different from the photos online e.g. mytheresa and net-a-porter. The taupe in the online photos seems to have more of a pink/beige tint (which might be due to lighting) whereas in your photos it looks more brown. Can I check which is a more accurate depiction of the actual colour?






						Loulou Small leather shoulder bag
					

Loulou Small leather shoulder bag in taupe brown




					www.mytheresa.com
				





			https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-sg/shop/product/saint-laurent/bags/shoulder-bags/loulou-small-quilted-leather-shoulder-bag/6630340696685907


----------



## misskittee

Would anyone be willing to post some mod shots of the medium? I know there are some throughout this thread but looking for more styling inspiration. I barely wear mine because it's a size I don't do for every say (I'm using a tote if I'm going bigger) but I won't sell and get something else because the color was a limited edition and is stunning and I'll regret not having it. Def want to pull it out more and would love go see how everyone wears it casually.


----------



## mariliz11

misskittee said:


> Would anyone be willing to post some mod shots of the medium? I know there are some throughout this thread but looking for more styling inspiration. I barely wear mine because it's a size I don't do for every say (I'm using a tote if I'm going bigger) but I won't sell and get something else because the color was a limited edition and is stunning and I'll regret not having it. Def want to pull it out more and would love go see how everyone wears it casually.


I wore it today for shopping at the mall with biker shorts and an oversized shirt. Here’s some shots  (for reference my height is 167cm - I think that’s about 5’5? and I’m a size 6 US)


----------



## misskittee

mariliz11 said:


> I wore it today for shopping at the mall with biker shorts and an oversized shirt. Here’s some shots  (for reference my height is 167cm - I think that’s about 5’5? and I’m a size 6 US)
> 
> View attachment 5085751


Thank you!! I love how you styled it here


----------



## Antigone

mariliz11 said:


> I wore it today for shopping at the mall with biker shorts and an oversized shirt. Here’s some shots  (for reference my height is 167cm - I think that’s about 5’5? and I’m a size 6 US)
> 
> View attachment 5085751



Wonderful styling!!! My medium has been gathering dust because I've always thought it's a "formal-looking" bag and won't go with my very casual style but you gave me an idea on how to work it.


----------



## HavPlenty

misskittee said:


> Would anyone be willing to post some mod shots of the medium? I know there are some throughout this thread but looking for more styling inspiration. I barely wear mine because it's a size I don't do for every say (I'm using a tote if I'm going bigger) but I won't sell and get something else because the color was a limited edition and is stunning and I'll regret not having it. Def want to pull it out more and would love go see how everyone wears it casually.


Did you check out youtube and Pinterest? I have the medium as well and I almost sold it but didn't. I still don't use it as much as I should. I did get some inspiration from both sites. I have a Saint Laurent board on Pinterest where I collected all the style photos I could find.


----------



## misskittee

HavPlenty said:


> Did you check out youtube and Pinterest? I have the medium as well and I almost sold it but didn't. I still don't use it as much as I should. I did get some inspiration from both sites. I have a Saint Laurent board on Pinterest where I collected all the style photos I could find.


Oh good idea! Will check both out, thank you!


----------



## HavPlenty

misskittee said:


> Oh good idea! Will check both out, thank you!


Also instagram. #saintlaurentloulou hashtag on Instagram • Photos and Videos


----------



## caley

Hi everyone! Been lurking this sub forum for a few days now. I’ve been out of the designer purse game for almost a decade (a travesty, I know ).

Next month, I’ll be traveling to a city that has a YSL store and I cannot wait! I’m torn between a Loulou and a Niki…plus a wallet. I’ll be excitedly reading this thread and sub forum everyday til I’m at the boutique lol.

Thank you to everyone for sharing pics of their gooooorgeous bags!


----------



## Vvicky

vastare said:


> Welcome to the LouLou club. Its a great line. I had similar dilemma. Did my homework and finally bought the Toy LouLou. The Small is not that much bigger or fits more. Maybe just a couple of things more like a pair of sunglasses and bigger wallet thats it. But Toy loulou fits all your essentials for half the price. One good thing is Small can be used as a shoulder bag as well as crossbody. And on a non petite person Toy might look rediculous.  For me, Small is not worth the price. Also the Small is not detachable strap. But on Toy you can change it up. The leather strap for casual and chain strap for dressier events. Definitely my vote for Toy LouLou. Worth the price. Good Luck deciding. But having said all this, Iam 5'3 and 130 lbs petite so its perfect for my size. Also, I dont carry much and mainly use mini bags and only crossbody as I get shoulder pain.
> Here is my Toy LouLou with a replacement strap.
> 
> View attachment 5081947



Beautiful small bag and color! Can you please advise where did you get the strap? It matches the bag so nicely!


----------



## ILP

caley said:


> Hi everyone! Been lurking this sub forum for a few days now. I’ve been out of the designer purse game for almost a decade (a travesty, I know ).
> 
> Next month, I’ll be traveling to a city that has a YSL store and I cannot wait! I’m torn between a Loulou and a Niki…plus a wallet. I’ll be excitedly reading this thread and sub forum everyday til I’m at the boutique lol.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for sharing pics of their gooooorgeous bags!


Welcome back to the game! . Both bags are gorgeous. Obviously, more people on this forum will be team Loulou and those on the Niki forum will prefer that bag. The Niki is definitely more casual so consider what works with your style and if you need something you can also wear to work.  I love my medium Loulou although I wish I had gotten the small so it can more easily go from day to night.  The toy Loulou can also go day to night if you buy a chain strap.  Most of the negative comments I see regarding the Niki pertain to how delicate the leather covered YSL is.  Otherwise, people love it.


----------



## Luvlee111

vastare said:


> Welcome to the LouLou club. Its a great line. I had similar dilemma. Did my homework and finally bought the Toy LouLou. The Small is not that much bigger or fits more. Maybe just a couple of things more like a pair of sunglasses and bigger wallet thats it. But Toy loulou fits all your essentials for half the price. One good thing is Small can be used as a shoulder bag as well as crossbody. And on a non petite person Toy might look rediculous.  For me, Small is not worth the price. Also the Small is not detachable strap. But on Toy you can change it up. The leather strap for casual and chain strap for dressier events. Definitely my vote for Toy LouLou. Worth the price. Good Luck deciding. But having said all this, Iam 5'3 and 130 lbs petite so its perfect for my size. Also, I dont carry much and mainly use mini bags and only crossbody as I get shoulder pain.
> Here is my Toy LouLou with a replacement strap.
> 
> View attachment 5081947


HI where did you buy your replacement strap?  Thank you!


----------



## VSUVUS

Am I crazy or did a price increase happen for the Small Puffers?  I think I recall the price being CAD$2600 something for most colours but now it's showing CAD$2785


----------



## mariliz11

VSUVUS said:


> Am I crazy or did a price increase happen for the Small Puffers?  I think I recall the price being CAD$2600 something for most colours but now it's showing CAD$2785


Just checked and the toy I had in my wishlist is same price. Could it be just for the small one?


----------



## VSUVUS

mariliz11 said:


> Just checked and the toy I had in my wishlist is same price. Could it be just for the small one?



Can’t say for other sizes/styles as I’ve only been paying attention to Small Puffers and Toy LouLous (regular ones). Toy LouLou is still same price.

But again, I’m not 100% sure as I only vaguely recall the price from couple months ago. IF there indeed was a small price increase, I wouldn’t be surprised if it only happened to the Small since that’s supposed to the “popular” size...so I’ve read.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

VSUVUS said:


> Am I crazy or did a price increase happen for the Small Puffers?  I think I recall the price being CAD$2600 something for most colours but now it's showing CAD$2785


In the US, it seems NM has increased prices by about $60 USD, but Saks still has the old pricing. Probably not for long.


----------



## vastare

Luvlee111 said:


> HI where did you buy your replacement strap?  Thank you!


I bought it on Etsy. But seller is from China and took a month to get here.


----------



## vastare

Vvicky said:


> Beautiful small bag and color! Can you please advise where did you get the strap? It matches the bag so nicely!


I cant post links here so sent you a PM


----------



## Vvicky

vastare said:


> I cant post links here so sent you a PM


Beautiful chains, thank you!!


----------



## gtkchau

vastare said:


> I cant post links here so sent you a PM


Could you share the link with me as well? Thank you in advance!


----------



## vastare

gtkchau said:


> Could you share the link with me as well? Thank you in advance!


Sent


----------



## HavPlenty

Just arrived from fashionphile. Couldn't pass on the price. The condition is excellent.  Medium dark beige.


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> Just arrived from fashionphile. Couldn't pass on the price. The condition is excellent.  Medium dark beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093142


Gorgeous! I love the dark beige with the antique gold HW. So pretty. The puffers are amazing. Congrats!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Gorgeous! I love the dark beige with the antique gold HW. So pretty. The puffers are amazing. Congrats!!


Thanks. This is my second one. I have the medium black with silver hw. So glad I was able to get this.


----------



## mariliz11

HavPlenty said:


> Just arrived from fashionphile. Couldn't pass on the price. The condition is excellent.  Medium dark beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093142


Love this! It's my next wishlist item (I have the normal Loulou in medium black with silver too)


----------



## HavPlenty

mariliz11 said:


> Love this! It's my next wishlist item (I have the normal Loulou in medium black with silver too)


I have that one too! I almost sold it.


----------



## foxgal

Luvlee111 said:


> HI where did you buy your replacement strap?  Thank you!



I know you’ve gotten the Etsy seller from @vastare but also just wanted to share for others….many people have gotten the Dinky chain strap from Coach. Lacecrafted store on Etsy also sells many strap options.


----------



## foxgal

HavPlenty said:


> Just arrived from fashionphile. Couldn't pass on the price. The condition is excellent.  Medium dark beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093142


 Congrats -that is GORGEOUS


----------



## nycmeeb

foxgal said:


> I know you’ve gotten the Etsy seller from @vastare but also just wanted to share for others….many people have gotten the Dinky chain strap from Coach. Lacecrafted store on Etsy also sells many strap options.


i got a dinky chain and it's great! the chain itself is very nice and doesn't feel cheap at all. it does make the bag noticeably heavier though so when i'm using my purse all day, i use the original leather strap.


----------



## HavPlenty

foxgal said:


> Congrats -that is GORGEOUS


Man I love this color. Thank you.


----------



## serendipity28

serendipity28 said:


> *Help me decide on a color, please. *Finally decided to get my first YSL bag, and the small loulou seems like the perfect choice for my 5'2" petite frame. I got the Marine (like a deep navy) medium with GHW, but husband said looks a little big, and wasn't comfortable wearing it as a crossbody. So sadly, it's going back in return for a small.
> 
> Now unfortunately, I'm so torn between the small Taupe & the Legion Red with the GHW. After looking at many pictures/videos, fell in love with the Dark Beige - but looks like it's out of stock in most places. Was wondering if Taupe is close to the Dark Beige? Like a neutral, or go in for the rich legion red which looks absolutely gorgeous (but not sure if it'll carry well in spring/summer, seems more like a winter color). Also, I wear a lot of color & prints. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 5080595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080596



So, my bag came in super early. Bought it at Neimans for their GC event, it was backordered and wasn't supposed to be shipped out until August - but received it a couple of days ago. What a great surprise! It's the small in Taupe. My heart was really set on the Dark Beige until I saw this one. It is a beautiful neutral and looks different depending on the lighting - a true taupe to dark latte to a caramel-y sort of color. And it really picks up the shine from the gold/brass HW.


----------



## MiaKing

Is it $200 price increase??    if so, I'm so happy I bought my toy loulou 3 weeks ago before that increase..


----------



## DamierEbene

I am shocked.... thanks for sharing
I was planning to buy the new opium rouge or taupe Toy Loulou this year....I am in Europe, no increase yet


----------



## HavPlenty

That increase is insane! Looks like the Lou went up too!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

You might want to head over to Saks or Nordstrom’s websites. They have not increased the price of the Toy Loulou yet.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/saint-laurent-toy-loulou-quilted-leather-crossbody-bag/5679552
		










						Saint Laurent Mini Loulou Matelass© Leather Crossbody Bag
					

Get free shipping and returns on Saint Laurent Mini Loulou Matelass© Leather Crossbody Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Saint Laurent Crossbody Bags and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## DamierEbene

serendipity28 said:


> So, my bag came in super early. Bought it at Neimans for their GC event, it was backordered and wasn't supposed to be shipped out until August - but received it a couple of days ago. What a great surprise! It's the small in Taupe. My heart was really set on the Dark Beige until I saw this one. It is a beautiful neutral and looks different depending on the lighting - a true taupe to dark latte to a caramel-y sort of color. And it really picks up the shine from the gold/brass HW.
> 
> View attachment 5098082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098084


This bag is really beautiful- thanks for sharing! 
What made you choose the new taupe over dark beige? I passed on the dark beige, because it was too greyish/ cool toned for me. This looks much darker than the dark beige, but the undertone is warmer. Or is it just the lightning in the photo?


----------



## Luvlee111

VSUVUS said:


> Went in to the store to try on the Toy Lou Lou in Dark Beige since I did like the colour when I tried it in the Puffer and the SA brought me.... the Taupe also!
> 
> The timing for all these couldn’t be more perfect for this thread right now coz I got comparison photos!
> 
> *Now decisions decisions...Taupe or Dark Beige?* (I’ve ruled out the navy!)
> 
> For reference, I’m 5’8”
> 
> View attachment 5081309
> View attachment 5081310
> 
> View attachment 5081312


Hi, what did you decide to buy? I am in a dilemma too with these two colors, thanks!


----------



## cherrylollipops

Hello lovely Medium LouLou owners! Do you know if an Macbook Air (11.9 in x 8.4 in) will fit inside a medium LouLou? TY!!!


----------



## VSUVUS

Luvlee111 said:


> Hi, what did you decide to buy? I am in a dilemma too with these two colors, thanks!



I haven't bought it lol  

I was going to get a preloved one (closer to the D.BGE) since I like the older version better but it got sold 
At this point, I can't pull the trigger unless another older version shows up. The deciding factor is no longer the colour but rather old version vs new  sorry it's not much help


----------



## VSUVUS

VSUVUS said:


> Am I crazy or did a price increase happen for the Small Puffers?  I think I recall the price being CAD$2600 something for most colours but now it's showing CAD$2785



*Confirming YSL had a price increase in Canada.*

Toy LouLou went from _C$1665_ to _C$1830 _


----------



## Moxisox

serendipity28 said:


> So, my bag came in super early. Bought it at Neimans for their GC event, it was backordered and wasn't supposed to be shipped out until August - but received it a couple of days ago. What a great surprise! It's the small in Taupe. My heart was really set on the Dark Beige until I saw this one. It is a beautiful neutral and looks different depending on the lighting - a true taupe to dark latte to a caramel-y sort of color. And it really picks up the shine from the gold/brass HW.
> 
> View attachment 5098082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098084


What a beautiful color! Congrats!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Finally, after watching and stalking this bag for years, I took the plunge and bought the small Loulou!! This was the first color I noticed on the Saks website a few years ago, and then it was probably discontinued, but this popped up on Fashionphile recently.  I don’t know how many Loulous I’ve had in my wishlist, trying to wait for just the right one, debating between small and medium, light or dark,  and then the Puffer came along and distracted me. But I reasoned that since I wear pastels year-round, and tend to favor silver or platinum jewelry, this one made sense.


----------



## HavPlenty

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5103195
> View attachment 5103196
> 
> Finally, after watching and stalking this bag for years, I took the plunge and bought the small Loulou!! This was the first color I noticed on the Saks website a few years ago, and then it was probably discontinued, but this popped up on Fashionphile recently.  I don’t know how many Loulous I’ve had in my wishlist, trying to wait for just the right one, debating between small and medium, light or dark,  and then the Puffer came along and distracted me. But I reasoned that since I wear pastels year-round, and tend to favor silver or platinum jewelry, this one made sense.


You look gorgeous! Bag looks perfect!


----------



## elisabettaverde

HavPlenty said:


> You look gorgeous! Bag looks perfect!


Thank you so much!  First Sunday back into a church dress and heels


----------



## HavPlenty

elisabettaverde said:


> Thank you so much!  First Sunday back into a church dress and heels


I bet it feels good to dress up again. So nice to be able to wear our nice things.


----------



## serendipity28

DamierEbene said:


> This bag is really beautiful- thanks for sharing!
> What made you choose the new taupe over dark beige? I passed on the dark beige, because it was too greyish/ cool toned for me. This looks much darker than the dark beige, but the undertone is warmer. Or is it just the lightning in the photo?



Thank you so much. Honestly, it was because NM didn't have the dark beige in stock - when I spoke with their SA, they said that the dark beige was discontinued. And that Taupe was a new color. I couldn't find it in our nearest NM store, so I ordered it just to check it out (also NM had their $500 GC event going on).

But when I received it, I fell in love with it. It wasn't too light where I had to be worried about stains/dirt/color transfer and too dark where I couldn't use it in spring/summer. It was a perfect middle ground for me. And IMO, somehow the GHW really shines through on the Taupe. Maybe because both the colors have the same warm golden undertone, and compliment each other really well. It looks different in different lighting which I absolutely love - Taupe to caramely to dark latte.


----------



## DamierEbene

serendipity28 said:


> Thank you so much. Honestly, it was because NM didn't have the dark beige in stock - when I spoke with their SA, they said that the dark beige was discontinued. And that Taupe was a new color. I couldn't find it in our nearest NM store, so I ordered it just to check it out (also NM had their $500 GC event going on).
> 
> But when I received it, I fell in love with it. It wasn't too light where I had to be worried about stains/dirt/color transfer and too dark where I couldn't use it in spring/summer. It was a perfect middle ground for me. And IMO, somehow the GHW really shines through on the Taupe. Maybe because both the colors have the same warm golden undertone, and compliment each other really well. It looks different in different lighting which I absolutely love - Taupe to caramely to dark latte.


Thank you!
I was assuming they have discontinued the dark beige and the rouge legion, since there is the new taupe and the opium red on the website now.
I can see why you went with the taupe and totally agree with the more year round and carefree color

I was sure to get the new red -a little later this year. 
Your pictures made me overthink that and go with the new taupe instead. As I said I passed on the greyish dark beige, but this new taupe looks yummy  (the pictures on the website are really not showing the real colors in my opinion!)

Enjoy!!


----------



## panp8

Just received my small loulou (first ysl bag) I have been going back and forth between the toy loulou and the iconic woc for the longest time. I ultimately settled for this beauty and saved $600 brand new from Selfridges!


----------



## DamierEbene

MiaKing said:


> Is it $200 price increase??    if so, I'm so happy I bought my toy loulou 3 weeks ago before that increase..





VSUVUS said:


> *Confirming YSL had a price increase in Canada.*
> 
> Toy LouLou went from _C$1665_ to _C$1830 _


German website shows a 155€ increase. Toy LouLou is now 1150€ 
 crap.... 

Did the small or medium size go up in price anywhere????
The price gap between Toy and small is not as huge anymore...


----------



## VSUVUS

DamierEbene said:


> German website shows a 155€ increase. Toy LouLou is now 1150€
> crap....
> 
> Did the small or medium size go up in price anywhere????
> The price gap between Toy and small is not as huge anymore...



The Puffer version went up in price for sure. Not sure about the Regular Small LouLou...

For anyone looking, Holt Renfrew (Blk) and SSENSE (Gry + Red) both still carry some with the old price C$1665


----------



## chaliyai

DamierEbene said:


> German website shows a 155€ increase. Toy LouLou is now 1150€
> crap....
> 
> Did the small or medium size go up in price anywhere????
> The price gap between Toy and small is not as huge anymore...




I'm in Germany, too. The small went up 40€ - from 1650 to 1690€ 

With the medium one I'm not 100% sure, but I think it went up from 1850 to 1890


----------



## Luvlee111

Finally took the plunge! Bought this on YSL website directly, in taupe color. I bought the dark beige but I returned it for this one since I find the Dark beige very light. So in love with this taupe color! Btw, there is price increase on YSL site too, it wa 2050 usd before, now it is 2090 usd.


----------



## DamierEbene

Luvlee111 said:


> Finally took the plunge! Bought this on YSL website directly, in taupe color. I bought the dark beige but I returned it for this one since I find the Dark beige very light. So in love with this taupe color! Btw, there is price increase on YSL site too, it wa 2050 usd before, now it is 2090 usd.


Congrats!!! Such a beautiful beige. enjoy 


chaliyai said:


> I'm in Germany, too. The small went up 40€ - from 1650 to 1690€
> 
> With the medium one I'm not 100% sure, but I think it went up from 1850 to 1890


Yes you are right! Just saw the increase. 


VSUVUS said:


> The Puffer version went up in price for sure. Not sure about the Regular Small LouLou...
> 
> For anyone looking, Holt Renfrew (Blk) and SSENSE (Gry + Red) both still carry some with the old price C$1665


Thank you so much for the hint to other online stores! I have just ordered the new taupe color Toy LouLou for the old price from Mytheresa! Now I hope I like the beige in real life as well!


----------



## serendipity28

DamierEbene said:


> Thank you!
> I was assuming they have discontinued the dark beige and the rouge legion, since there is the new taupe and the opium red on the website now.
> I can see why you went with the taupe and totally agree with the more year round and carefree color
> 
> I was sure to get the new red -a little later this year.
> Your pictures made me overthink that and go with the new taupe instead. As I said I passed on the greyish dark beige, but this new taupe looks yummy  (the pictures on the website are really not showing the real colors in my opinion!)
> 
> Enjoy!!


It really is gorgeous. Hope you like it!


----------



## HavPlenty

Luvlee111 said:


> Finally took the plunge! Bought this on YSL website directly, in taupe color. I bought the dark beige but I returned it for this one since I find the Dark beige very light. So in love with this taupe color! Btw, there is price increase on YSL site too, it wa 2050 usd before, now it is 2090 usd.


Nice. Didn't increase too much. LouLou bags are awesome. Cool color.


----------



## DamierEbene

Hi there - I got my Toy LouLou in this beautiful coffee latte color! It is the new taupe and it looks sooooo yummy! 

I was torn between this and the dark red... I am just not brave enough for color yet!
So I got the red card holder with it as a start!


----------



## serendipity28

DamierEbene said:


> Hi there - I got my Toy LouLou in this beautiful coffee latte color! It is the new taupe and it looks sooooo yummy!
> 
> I was torn between this and the dark red... I am just not brave enough for color yet!
> So I got the red card holder with it as a start!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109561
> View attachment 5109563


Omg, yay! It looks gorgeous. I'm so glad you love the color. As much as I wanted the dark beige one earlier, I'm so happy I got this one.


----------



## DamierEbene

serendipity28 said:


> Omg, yay! It looks gorgeous. I'm so glad you love the color. As much as I wanted the dark beige one earlier, I'm so happy I got this one.



Thank you!  

I think the color is a lot richer and warmer than the dark beige! And I don‘t think we have to be too much afraid of color transfer with this. Great allround bag!
Your pictures really pushed me towards this color 

Now I only need a LouLou in black, grey, blue and red, brown suede and the new puffer in tweed/boucle, too. 
I kind of fell for YSL last weekend. I went to the store on Saturday (my online order was a total mess) and tried on so many bags.... YSL is a great brand and among all the other lux brands, it feels like still good value for the money we pay!

...this is my first, but certainly not my last YSL bag


----------



## HavPlenty

DamierEbene said:


> Hi there - I got my Toy LouLou in this beautiful coffee latte color! It is the new taupe and it looks sooooo yummy!
> 
> I was torn between this and the dark red... I am just not brave enough for color yet!
> So I got the red card holder with it as a start!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109561
> View attachment 5109563


Aw lovely color. They had another version of the latte not too long ago. I have the envelope wallet in red w/silver hardware. Looks good with the gold.


----------



## DamierEbene

HavPlenty said:


> Aw lovely color. They had another version of the latte not too long ago. I have the envelope wallet in red w/silver hardware. Looks good with the gold.


Thank you- yes I remember and I think the color was called dark latte by YSL.  
The red opium color is just stunning- the most beautiful subtle red I have seen in a long time...it‘s toned down and not flashy. I like to think it looks quite christmas-ish with the gold toned hardware


----------



## ladymadame

Please help!
Can’t decide between these two colors… Does anyone have this grey? What is it like in real? (I don’t have Saint Laurent store near me)


----------



## chaliyai

ladymadame said:


> Please help!
> Can’t decide between these two colors… Does anyone have this grey? What is it like in real? (I don’t have Saint Laurent store near me)



I would go with the dark grey 

I think I might be alone with this: I love gold - and I love black - but I don't like these two as a combo.

I like black with silver / gunmetal HW. 

I like gold HW with beiges, reds, white, greens - but not with black.
I don't know why 

So for me it would be definitely the grey one.


----------



## serendipity28

ladymadame said:


> Please help!
> Can’t decide between these two colors… Does anyone have this grey? What is it like in real? (I don’t have Saint Laurent store near me)


My vote goes for the dark gray too. 

It's such a beautiful smoky ash gray, and it appears different in different lighting. From like a dark ash to a deep gray to a smog. It's especially nice in the winter if you're someone who wears a lot of black/blue/navy - it gives you just that little bit of color. I'm not a huge fan of wearing navy/blue clothes with a black bag (feels too matronly), so the dark gray complements/contrasts it so well. 

Also, this past winter I saw a lady wear it with a dark brown/khaki trenchcoat and faded jeans with a rusty brown scarf, I was like


----------



## serendipity28

DamierEbene said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think the color is a lot richer and warmer than the dark beige! And I don‘t think we have to be too much afraid of color transfer with this. Great allround bag!
> Your pictures really pushed me towards this color
> 
> Now I only need a LouLou in black, grey, blue and red, brown suede and the new puffer in tweed/boucle, too.
> I kind of fell for YSL last weekend. I went to the store on Saturday (my online order was a total mess) and tried on so many bags.... YSL is a great brand and among all the other lux brands, it feels like still good value for the money we pay!
> 
> ...this is my first, but certainly not my last YSL bag


Oh, I'm so glad. Yay!  I was completely torn between this and the dark beige, went back & forth and drove the husband crazy (haha). That deep red card holder is pure love. Now I'm considering getting one. I wonder if they've like a small wallet in the same color.

Haha, tell me about it - I think I first fell in love with YSL with a red Kate GHW with tassel. Sadly, I had just gotten a red Gucci then & it make sense to get another bright red bag. This Loulou is perfect.


----------



## chaliyai

I recently ordered the black & SHW Toy Loulou

I decided on this color combo, since it's my first time buying a designer back and I thought, black would be a safe choice for a first luxury bag

Unfortonately, although the bag was really well-made, I was a little bit underwhelmed.
One thing that I didn't like about the bag was the very casual, full leather strap. I know, that you can buy an extra chain strap for this bag. But for my first luxury item, I want it to be PERFECT for me - not having to pimp the bag before I really like it.

But the main reason, I was not 100% in love, was THE COLOR! Not only, that we have summer and I won't really reach for anything black for maybe the next half year.
I think, it is just not 'me'. Not in the summer but also not really in the winter, because in winter I like pops of color, to make this grey-sad time of the year a little more happy.
Although I really love black SHW bags on others, I am really the beige bag kind of person and they suit me (warm-toned with lots of freckles) better.

I saw all of yours stunning photos and I immediately FELL IN LOVE with the taupe with GHW!  I always felt, the dark beige would be a little too pale for my likings - and not carefree at all.
Today I ordered the taupe in the small size. I hope, I made the right decision this time, because I adore the color-combo and I feel like the taupe can be perfectly worn year round. It goes with beiges, black, white, blue, reds, greens and everything in between. 

I like the chain straps and the option to wear it on the shoulder - which I think is a little more elegant - and maybe it is better, for my first and only luxury bag to be a liiiittle on the bigger side, if I want to bring a few items more for some occasions.

Can't wait for it to be delivered 

I'll keep you updated!


----------



## DamierEbene

@serendipity28 
I am sure there is a wallet in this red. It is called opium rouge on the website. Perfect shade of red!
…and the taupe it seems to really speak to a lot of us. Just the perfect color!!!!! One of the best beiges they came out with and so much prettier than dark beige! 



chaliyai said:


> I recently ordered the black & SHW Toy Loulou
> 
> I decided on this color combo, since it's my first time buying a designer back and I thought, black would be a safe choice for a first luxury bag
> 
> Unfortonately, although the bag was really well-made, I was a little bit underwhelmed.
> One thing that I didn't like about the bag was the very casual, full leather strap. I know, that you can buy an extra chain strap for this bag. But for my first luxury item, I want it to be PERFECT for me - not having to pimp the bag before I really like it.
> 
> But the main reason, I was not 100% in love, was THE COLOR! Not only, that we have summer and I won't really reach for anything black for maybe the next half year.
> I think, it is just not 'me'. Not in the summer but also not really in the winter, because in winter I like pops of color, to make this grey-sad time of the year a little more happy.
> Although I really love black SHW bags on others, I am really the beige bag kind of person and they suit me (warm-toned with lots of freckles) better.
> 
> I saw all of yours stunning photos and I immediately FELL IN LOVE with the taupe with GHW!  I always felt, the dark beige would be a little too pale for my likings - and not carefree at all.
> Today I ordered the taupe in the small size. I hope, I made the right decision this time, because I adore the color-combo and I feel like the taupe can be perfectly worn year round. It goes with beiges, black, white, blue, reds, greens and everything in between.
> 
> I like the chain straps and the option to wear it on the shoulder - which I think is a little more elegant - and maybe it is better, for my first and only luxury bag to be a liiiittle on the bigger side, if I want to bring a few items more for some occasions.
> 
> Can't wait for it to be delivered
> 
> I'll keep you updated!



Yay! Welcome to the club 
I‘m sure you will love it!
And  I totally agree with you: the small LouLou with the chain strap is much more elegant and versatile. I just have so many chain strap Chanel bags now -that the Toy with leather strap is a nice casual addition to my collection. 

Hurray to the taupe color! Carefree, year round, versatile!  Thank you YSL!!!


Here is some more eye candy and color comparison with my „go-to“ summer bags!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This came today  The color is Dark Beige. Hard to capture the color but it’s slightly darker than pictured. I don’t really consider it a Dark Beige color. I do love the color!!


----------



## bluebird03

ladymadame said:


> Please help!
> Can’t decide between these two colors… Does anyone have this grey? What is it like in real? (I don’t have Saint Laurent store near me)


I like the black


----------



## foxgal

DamierEbene said:


> Hi there - I got my Toy LouLou in this beautiful coffee latte color! It is the new taupe and it looks sooooo yummy!
> 
> I was torn between this and the dark red... I am just not brave enough for color yet!
> So I got the red card holder with it as a start!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109561
> View attachment 5109563



Great choice! Lol…I feel exactly like you…prefer neutral bag with pop of color for slg!


----------



## foxgal

ladymadame said:


> Please help!
> Can’t decide between these two colors… Does anyone have this grey? What is it like in real? (I don’t have Saint Laurent store near me)



GREY all the way!


----------



## foxgal

chaliyai said:


> I recently ordered the black & SHW Toy Loulou
> 
> I decided on this color combo, since it's my first time buying a designer back and I thought, black would be a safe choice for a first luxury bag
> 
> Unfortonately, although the bag was really well-made, I was a little bit underwhelmed.
> One thing that I didn't like about the bag was the very casual, full leather strap. I know, that you can buy an extra chain strap for this bag. But for my first luxury item, I want it to be PERFECT for me - not having to pimp the bag before I really like it.
> 
> But the main reason, I was not 100% in love, was THE COLOR! Not only, that we have summer and I won't really reach for anything black for maybe the next half year.
> I think, it is just not 'me'. Not in the summer but also not really in the winter, because in winter I like pops of color, to make this grey-sad time of the year a little more happy.
> Although I really love black SHW bags on others, I am really the beige bag kind of person and they suit me (warm-toned with lots of freckles) better.
> 
> I saw all of yours stunning photos and I immediately FELL IN LOVE with the taupe with GHW!  I always felt, the dark beige would be a little too pale for my likings - and not carefree at all.
> Today I ordered the taupe in the small size. I hope, I made the right decision this time, because I adore the color-combo and I feel like the taupe can be perfectly worn year round. It goes with beiges, black, white, blue, reds, greens and everything in between.
> 
> I like the chain straps and the option to wear it on the shoulder - which I think is a little more elegant - and maybe it is better, for my first and only luxury bag to be a liiiittle on the bigger side, if I want to bring a few items more for some occasions.
> 
> Can't wait for it to be delivered
> 
> I'll keep you updated!



Sounds like you made the right choice going for the taupe small. This way you get the chain you like and a better year-round color. Show us when it arrives!


----------



## HavPlenty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This came today  The color is Dark Beige. Hard to capture the color but it’s slightly darker than pictured. I don’t really consider it a Dark Beige color. I do love the color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113088
> View attachment 5113091


I absolutely adore dark beige with the gold hardware.


----------



## chaliyai

Hey everyone


Did anyone of you already see the new color "brownie" in real life?


I already ordered the small taupe loulou but I cancelled it, because I wanted to look at the new color *brownie* first, as I saw it just coming up at ysl.com


As always, you can't really tell what the color looks like IRL just by looking at the website pictures 

but it seems to be even darker than taupe


----------



## Luvlee111

chaliyai said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> Did anyone of you already see the new color "brownie" in real life?
> 
> 
> I already ordered the small taupe loulou but I cancelled it, because I wanted to look at the new color *brownie* first, as I saw it just coming up at ysl.com
> 
> 
> As always, you can't really tell what the color looks like IRL just by looking at the website pictures
> 
> but it seems to be even darker than taupe



Hi, did you order the brownie?


----------



## chaliyai

Hey  

no, I did not.

next week, I will visit a Saint Laurent store for the first time.

if they have the brownie in stock, I will post some photos here


----------



## Luvlee111

chaliyai said:


> Hey
> 
> no, I did not.
> 
> next week, I will visit a Saint Laurent store for the first time.
> 
> if they have the brownie in stock, I will post some photos here


Thank you, kindly update me if they have it on stock!


----------



## reginaPhalange

@chaliyai @Luvlee111 - hi there! I'm curious if this is the "brownie" colour you're referring to


----------



## chaliyai

Luvlee111 said:


> Thank you, kindly update me if they have it on stock!


You‘re welcome, I‘m gonna update you 





reginaPhalange said:


> @chaliyai @Luvlee111 - hi there! I'm curious if this is the "brownie" colour you're referring to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126744



hey  I am not sure, because I found this picture of the toy loulou you posted on luisa via roma and they call it the „soil brown“


----------



## chaliyai

Hey!  

so I went to the store today and they don‘t have the Brownie in stores yet

it is from the Fall Collection and you can pre-order

in 2 weeks it should come to the stores


----------



## Sarrie23

wow, I haven't seen the large size for this bag design before, it looks quite huge


----------



## Da Nads

Man oh man I got hit hard by the Saint Laurent bag! I feel like such a hypocrite because I vowed to never buy one, and yet, here I am! I am so blown away by the quality and style of the leather. Here is my first one and I am so in love with this bag. Omg I get so many compliments on this beauty!


It is in the small size but I am not a shoulder strap or crossbody type of girl. So what I did was shortened the 2 chains so that is looks like a top handle. Feast your eyes on this:



makes my heart sing every time I wear it


----------



## HavPlenty

Da Nads said:


> Man oh man I got hit hard by the Saint Laurent bag! I feel like such a hypocrite because I vowed to never buy one, and yet, here I am! I am so blown away by the quality and style of the leather. Here is my first one and I am so in love with this bag. Omg I get so many compliments on this beauty!
> View attachment 5128864
> 
> It is in the small size but I am not a shoulder strap or crossbody type of girl. So what I did was shortened the 2 chains so that is looks like a top handle. Feast your eyes on this:
> 
> View attachment 5128865
> 
> makes my heart sing every time I wear it


This looks great! Just curious, why were you so against buying a YSL?


----------



## Da Nads

HavPlenty said:


> This looks great! Just curious, why were you so against buying a YSL?


At first glance, I thought they looked boring. But then I would look at the puffer and the Lou Lou at neimans and I was impressed. Still am! Such classy, beautiful looking bags plus the quality and reasonable pricing.


----------



## myzhou

serendipity28 said:


> So, my bag came in super early. Bought it at Neimans for their GC event, it was backordered and wasn't supposed to be shipped out until August - but received it a couple of days ago. What a great surprise! It's the small in Taupe. My heart was really set on the Dark Beige until I saw this one. It is a beautiful neutral and looks different depending on the lighting - a true taupe to dark latte to a caramel-y sort of color. And it really picks up the shine from the gold/brass HW.
> 
> View attachment 5098082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098084


I’m so confused with their colors... I want to see deep taupe, I know you said this is taupe but do any of you know if there is a difference between taupe and deep taupe?


----------



## Luvlee111

Da Nads said:


> Man oh man I got hit hard by the Saint Laurent bag! I feel like such a hypocrite because I vowed to never buy one, and yet, here I am! I am so blown away by the quality and style of the leather. Here is my first one and I am so in love with this bag. Omg I get so many compliments on this beauty!
> View attachment 5128864
> 
> It is in the small size but I am not a shoulder strap or crossbody type of girl. So what I did was shortened the 2 chains so that is looks like a top handle. Feast your eyes on this:
> 
> View attachment 5128865
> 
> makes my heart sing every time I wear it


Where did you buy this? and what is the name/color? thanks


----------



## Luvlee111

Da Nads said:


> Man oh man I got hit hard by the Saint Laurent bag! I feel like such a hypocrite because I vowed to never buy one, and yet, here I am! I am so blown away by the quality and style of the leather. Here is my first one and I am so in love with this bag. Omg I get so many compliments on this beauty!
> View attachment 5128864
> 
> It is in the small size but I am not a shoulder strap or crossbody type of girl. So what I did was shortened the 2 chains so that is looks like a top handle. Feast your eyes on this:
> 
> View attachment 5128865
> 
> makes my heart sing every time I wear it


Super nice! Where did you buy this? and the color description?  Thanks!


----------



## Luvlee111

Who has the same experience as me?  I ordered 3 times in YSL website here in the United States, for a loulou small bag, but everytime I receive the bag it is not very pristine and has creases and wrinkles so I returned 3 times too.  I would expect that it comes from their own website that they will send a bag that is pristine, one bag even does not have protective coverings for the hardware!  Should you advise me to go to the store instead and look? Thanks!


----------



## DamierEbene

Luvlee111 said:


> Who has the same experience as me?  I ordered 3 times in YSL website here in the United States, for a loulou small bag, but everytime I receive the bag it is not very pristine and has creases and wrinkles so I returned 3 times too.  I would expect that it comes from their own website that they will send a bag that is pristine, one bag even does not have protective coverings for the hardware!  Should you advise me to go to the store instead and look? Thanks!


Hi,
I am in Europe but had a similar experience. I ordered a Toy LouLou from their website and the strap had some uneven glazing. I could have lived with that but returned due to the color I didn‘t quite like. 

Couple of weeks ago I ordered form the authorized seller MyTheresa.com and had another issue: strap was a mess and the flap uneven. Returned.

I went to the store eventually and had a wonderful experience. I could pick out a bag with no flaws. There was one with a little dark spot on the leather, but they showed me nothing like my online orders….

So I would go to the store the next time I‘ll buy a bag from YSL.

hope this helps


----------



## Da Nads

Luvlee111 said:


> Super nice! Where did you buy this? and the color description?  Thanks!


I got this at Saks when they were having their private sale for ysl recently. I got it at 30% off! The bag sold out in a matter of minutes omg. As for the color description, it is gold and black. I love it! Sometimes I will put a pearl handle strap to dress it up and it looks so cute! The more I wear this bag, the more I fall in love with it.


----------



## Luvlee111

DamierEbene said:


> Hi,
> I am in Europe but had a similar experience. I ordered a Toy LouLou from their website and the strap had some uneven glazing. I could have lived with that but returned due to the color I didn‘t quite like.
> 
> Couple of weeks ago I ordered form the authorized seller MyTheresa.com and had another issue: strap was a mess and the flap uneven. Returned.
> 
> I went to the store eventually and had a wonderful experience. I could pick out a bag with no flaws. There was one with a little dark spot on the leather, but they showed me nothing like my online orders….
> 
> So I would go to the store the next time I‘ll buy a bag from YSL.
> 
> hope this helps


thank you!  I will go to the store next time


----------



## mc79638

I am in US. Ordered my first lou from their website in 2019 and it was in perfect condition. The second one i got from saks in 2020 and it was in great condition too. I generally use my two ysl bags for work. They are professional looking, and not delicate. They arw in lambskin, so i guess some creasing is normal.


----------



## Luvlee111

mc79638 said:


> I am in US. Ordered my first lou from their website in 2019 and it was in perfect condition. The second one i got from saks in 2020 and it was in great condition too. I generally use my two ysl bags for work. They are professional looking, and not delicate. They arw in lambskin, so i guess some creasing is normal.


You are very lucky!


----------



## reginaPhalange

SSENSE have added some new items to their markdowns including the Toy Loulou in both Taupe (only 1 left in stock) & Storm - this discount is on the original price ($1250 USD/$1650 CAD) before last month’s increase, which makes them significantly cheaper.
	

		
			
		

		
	




ETA: You need to have an account to access their private sale and potentially have made a previous purchase @Luvlee111


----------



## Luvlee111

reginaPhalange said:


> SSENSE have added some new items to their markdowns including the Toy Loulou in both Taupe & Storm - this discount is on the original price ($1250 USD/$1650 CAD) before last month’s increase, which makes them significantly cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132844
> View attachment 5132845


Thanks but how can I be included in their private sale?


----------



## silviap90

Omggggg guys….she’s here! My taupe baby!!! She really is a chameleon and photos and artificial lighting doesn’t do her justice. She looks a bit like muddy concrete in the first two photos. After like a decade of collecting exclusively black bags and mostly in Chanel and Dior…..I’m venturing out of my comfort zone and getting a light neutral tone everyday bag. I’m loving the colour although a little bit scared of colour transfer but what the hell…I don’t tend to let go of my bags anyway and I treat them pretty well. I want a little colour in my life and a lighter palette. I only have two ysl bags (one is a sunset wallet on chain in dark smog) but hopefully I can add more !


----------



## natjyl

Anyone mind giving a quick review of wear + tear of your small loulous and if it's worth it? I've been eyeing the black and dark beige and can't decide   I currently have a toy loulou black n silver hardware but looking to get a bigger bag!!


----------



## DamierEbene

natjyl said:


> Anyone mind giving a quick review of wear + tear of your small loulous and if it's worth it? I've been eyeing the black and dark beige and can't decide   I currently have a toy loulou black n silver hardware but looking to get a bigger bag!!



+1

I am in the very same boat! I have been using my Toy non stop since I got it a month ago and find it a tiny bit too small sometimes. Its my only YSL but I really fell in love with the brand and am torn between saving up for more Chanel or having fun with YSL. 

I am also thinking about a small LouLou, but fear the potential corner wear. The toy sits high on me and is always close to my body. It doesn’t stick out and there is no wear so far. Is that much different with the small for those who have both? How are the corners after longer use? Does it sag?


----------



## Bagaholic1007

I’ve had my small black lou for over a year. Very very durable and comfortable to wear crossbody. I’m 5’6 and the drop is quite good. I’m usually a Chanel girl but the Loulou is a bag I use and enjoy. I want the Toy now!


----------



## natjyl

DamierEbene said:


> +1
> 
> I am in the very same boat! I have been using my Toy non stop since I got it a month ago and find it a tiny bit too small sometimes. Its my only YSL but I really fell in love with the brand and am torn between saving up for more Chanel or having fun with YSL.
> 
> I am also thinking about a small LouLou, but fear the potential corner wear. The toy sits high on me and is always close to my body. It doesn’t stick out and there is no wear so far. Is that much different with the small for those who have both? How are the corners after longer use? Does it sag?


The corner wear is what I'm hearing the most and it makes sense with how puffy it is etc - I can tell from videos it definitely holds a LOT


----------



## natjyl

Bagaholic1007 said:


> I’ve had my small black lou for over a year. Very very durable and comfortable to wear crossbody. I’m 5’6 and the drop is quite good. I’m usually a Chanel girl but the Loulou is a bag I use and enjoy. I want the Toy now!


Do it!! I love my toy Loulou and I love the option of being able to take off the strap and use as a clutch if I ever had a formal event


----------



## Bagaholic1007

natjyl said:


> Do it!! I love my toy Loulou and I love the option of being able to take off the strap and use as a clutch if I ever had a formal event


Yes will bite the bullet on a toy one day. Waiting for the perfect color. As regards corner wear, I have zero corner wear. However one corner is slight sagging so I make sure to stuff it very well with air paper. It doesn’t bother me much though. But it is prone to sagging since it’s a soft bag.


----------



## DamierEbene

natjyl said:


> The corner wear is what I'm hearing the most and it makes sense with how puffy it is etc - I can tell from videos it definitely holds a LOT


Yes I tried it in store and just wasn‘t ready to spend 1690€ on a brand I never tried before….I went with the Toy. But the small is so much more versatile with its chain.

@Bagaholic1007
 but I hate corner wear… and I frequently check my bags for any corner rubbing. Good news that you didn‘t experience any!


----------



## serendipity28

DamierEbene said:


> +1
> 
> I am in the very same boat! I have been using my Toy non stop since I got it a month ago and find it a tiny bit too small sometimes. Its my only YSL but I really fell in love with the brand and am torn between saving up for more Chanel or having fun with YSL.
> 
> I am also thinking about a small LouLou, but fear the potential corner wear. The toy sits high on me and is always close to my body. It doesn’t stick out and there is no wear so far. Is that much different with the small for those who have both? How are the corners after longer use? Does it sag?



So, I've been using my small loulou in Taupe almost everyday since I got it - 1.5 months ago. I love it a little more each time I wear it. The chain straps are super comfortable as a shoulder bag, and don't keep slipping off like some of my other bags. The corner wear seems to be more of a problem for the larger bags than the toy/small. I don't overstuff it, it can really fit a lot - but I'm careful of how much I carry in there. It's a lot more versatile for me than the toy. As much as I loved the price and size of the toy, for my first YSL I really wanted something more practical as an everyday bag. I'm 5'2'' and the drop is a little longer than I would like - but negligible enough for me to live with.

I've the Chanel jumbo classic, and the WOC (both in black) - as much as I love them they just are not an everyday bag for me. The jumbo is too big, and WOC is too small (haha). I was pleasantly surprised at how beautiful the leather quality on the YSL's are - worth the price compared to some of the other designer bags I own. When not in use, I'd just stuff it accordingly to prevent sagging - I've friends that have had the small/medium loulou's for years with no sagging or very minor on the medium/large - but they also don't tend to baby them at all. Hope this helps!


----------



## DamierEbene

serendipity28 said:


> So, I've been using my small loulou in Taupe almost everyday since I got it - 1.5 months ago. I love it a little more each time I wear it. The chain straps are super comfortable as a shoulder bag, and don't keep slipping off like some of my other bags. The corner wear seems to be more of a problem for the larger bags than the toy/small. I don't overstuff it, it can really fit a lot - but I'm careful of how much I carry in there. It's a lot more versatile for me than the toy. As much as I loved the price and size of the toy, for my first YSL I really wanted something more practical as an everyday bag. I'm 5'2'' and the drop is a little longer than I would like - but negligible enough for me to live with.
> 
> I've the Chanel jumbo classic, and the WOC (both in black) - as much as I love them they just are not an everyday bag for me. The jumbo is too big, and WOC is too small (haha). I was pleasantly surprised at how beautiful the leather quality on the YSL's are - worth the price compared to some of the other designer bags I own. When not in use, I'd just stuff it accordingly to prevent sagging - I've friends that have had the small/medium loulou's for years with no sagging or very minor on the medium/large - but they also don't tend to baby them at all. Hope this helps!



Very helpful! Thank you

Yes, my Chanel bags sometimes feel out of place in everyday use (in my small hometown at least). 
This is one of the reasons I am debating between going for more YSL or keep saving for another Chanel (before the next increase).

I am also drawn to the YSL leather quality and the overall aesthetics. And the prices are so much more reasonable.

I do believe that YSL is getting much more appreciation lately. And they are definitely nailing it with their color palette! 
I mean the taupe is just… no words for that   you know what I mean
…and the rouge legion is on my radar. Perfect fall/winter bag.


----------



## mariliz11

Does anyone have/can post any mod shots of wearing the mini puffer as a shoulder bag with the chain shortened? I’m interested in this size as I have a lot of bags similar to the small size but would like to wear it crossbody as well as on the shoulder


----------



## bluebird03

Here is my latest addition. Neutral and perfect! Now hoping i don't get color transfer on it. Have you ladies done anything with your lighter-colored bags? Purchased it from Nordstrom and they matched SaksFiftAvenue


----------



## natjyl

Fresh out of the bag


----------



## wittynomad

Has anyone experienced color transfer with the cream loulou?? Went in to buy that one, but ended up with beige which I also like! Love the cream but was told too high maintence to be an everyday bag? I’m not super careful with my bags, and just started to buy designer so would be worried about getting it dirty. Had a late spade white bag that had color transfer and had to stop using so I do worry but still love the cream!


----------



## bluebird03

wittynomad said:


> Has anyone experienced color transfer with the cream loulou?? Went in to buy that one, but ended up with beige which I also like! Love the cream but was told too high maintence to be an everyday bag? I’m not super careful with my bags, and just started to buy designer so would be worried about getting it dirty. Had a late spade white bag that had color transfer and had to stop using so I do worry but still love the cream!


Dont have a cream bag but my older Marc Jacobs bag ended up with a color transfer from my jeans. I too bought the beige just recently and love it. I am planning on treating it with apple garde to prevent transfer, i heard it works.


----------



## Moxisox

wittynomad said:


> Has anyone experienced color transfer with the cream loulou?? Went in to buy that one, but ended up with beige which I also like! Love the cream but was told too high maintence to be an everyday bag? I’m not super careful with my bags, and just started to buy designer so would be worried about getting it dirty. Had a late spade white bag that had color transfer and had to stop using so I do worry but still love the cream!


I have the blanc vintage mini puffer and haven’t experienced any color transfer. I don’t wear super dark heavily dyed jeans though, so that may make a difference. I spray all my leather bags with carbon pro upon arrival and it helps. But with leather I’m not super worried, because I can always clean it with leather cleaner, and I have matching Tarrago for touch ups.


----------



## reginaPhalange

DamierEbene said:


> I do believe that YSL is getting much more appreciation lately. And they are definitely nailing it with their color palette!
> I mean the taupe is just… no words for that  you know what I mean
> …and the *rouge legion* is on my radar. Perfect fall/winter bag.


 The Red is marked down (unsure if it is meant to be Rouge Legion and mislabelled) to $888 USD on SSENSE; they also have the Storm (Grey) back in stock for anyone looking. I find the colours online look a little different to the YSL site (I recently got this bag in Taupe & on the brand site it looks more brown)


----------



## DamierEbene

reginaPhalange said:


> The Red is marked down (unsure if it is meant to be Rouge Legion and mislabelled) to $888 USD on SSENSE; they also have the Storm (Grey) back in stock for anyone looking. I find the colours online look a little different to the YSL site (I recently got this bag in Taupe & on the brand site it looks more brown)
> View attachment 5141523
> View attachment 5141524


I agree- the color description and pictures are often misleading on the different websites.
Especially the taupe and red is hard to capture. I saw them irl and they are much more beautiful.

I am from Europe and the Toy is not marked down that drastically. (-50€)




However, the Toy LouLou in rouge legion disappeared from the YSL website and there is an opium rouge one now.
Is this (and the mark down) a sign that the color is discontinued?

I kind of have my heart set on it…since I can‘t find another bag I like in such a rich dark plum/wine red shade for fall/winter.  I want it in small or medium and hope that they remain on the website for a while..


New are the yellow and brown… cute colors as well.




EDIT:
 just checked alle the LouLous again and the medium in rouge legion is not available at the website anymore or in my store… seems like it is replaced by the brownie color. Or maybe they will offer the larger LouLous in the new opium red as well. We will see…  

But I guess I have to act fast if I want the small LouLou in rouge legion


----------



## aftereuphoria

I have been contemplating between the LouLou in Small and Toy for a while now, wanted to get a second opinion on which is better for everyday use and does the size _really_ matter (considering how the price difference is about SGD$1,000 more)? I really like the Small because of the metal chain straps that can be adjusted and worn in different styles, but everyone has been raving about the Toy even though it just had a price increase. I still prefer the Toy in the older version though, the one with the extra slot and adjustable straps. As for the colours, I am leaning more towards the colour Taupe or Rouge Opium!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

aftereuphoria said:


> I have been contemplating between the LouLou in Small and Toy for a while now, wanted to get a second opinion on which is better for everyday use and does the size _really_ matter (considering how the price difference is about SGD$1,000 more)? I really like the Small because of the metal chain straps that can be adjusted and worn in different styles, but everyone has been raving about the Toy even though it just had a price increase. I still prefer the Toy in the older version though, the one with the extra slot and adjustable straps. As for the colours, I am leaning more towards the colour Taupe or Rouge Opium!



The toy is great but I could never use it as an everyday bag.  It just doesn’t hold enough.  Concerning the non-adjustable strap, it’s disappointing, but I just added some strap extensions to it and now it’s perfect for me.


----------



## myzhou

Hi ladies so I just got my new Lou Lou and finally took it out for the first time. I accidentally dropped in the dentist office, the floor was hardwood. I only found out the next day by staring at my bag and found it chipped in one corner! is there anything I could do or take it to ysl to see if they can do anything?


----------



## Missy Jny

Hi everyone,

Anyone see the latest colour brownie on the loulou yet? ☺️


----------



## DamierEbene

myzhou said:


> Hi ladies so I just got my new Lou Lou and finally took it out for the first time. I accidentally dropped in the dentist office, the floor was hardwood. I only found out the next day by staring at my bag and found it chipped in one corner! is there anything I could do or take it to ysl to see if they can do anything?


Oh wow.., I am so sorry.  I feel like this shouldn‘t happen after one drop. But I don’t think YSL can do anything about it.


----------



## manomi

My Denim loulou! I LOVE it! i bought it as a travel bag and used it for my recent trip to Hawai. I am in love


----------



## emjay67

Excited to find this thread! I'm a huge LouLou lover. I bought a medium a few years ago and recently added a small. The difference between the two is substantial so I'm really glad I picked up both. I also have the camera bag so I doubt I'll pick up the toy size but you never know...I've done crazier things. lol


----------



## iskam.mnogo

emjay67 said:


> Excited to find this thread! I'm a huge LouLou lover. I bought a medium a few years ago and recently added a small. The difference between the two is substantial so I'm really glad I picked up both. I also have the camera bag so I doubt I'll pick up the toy size but you never know...I've done crazier things. lol


How has your medium held up? I am curious about their wear and tear ..


----------



## HavPlenty

manomi said:


> My Denim loulou! I LOVE it! i bought it as a travel bag and used it for my recent trip to Hawai. I am in love
> View attachment 5144598


Looks nice!


----------



## emjay67

iskam.mnogo said:


> How has your medium held up? I am curious about their wear and tear ..


Beautifully!! I'll see if I can post a few pics later. My biggest worry was structure loss but she's as perfect as the day I bought her. I think you have to avoid overstuffing when you carry it, and keep air paper in it when it's not in use. Zero problems. The leather is very durable.


----------



## xnatty

Hi all! What are your thoughts on the small Loulou in linen fabric? I kinda like it but not sure if I should get it in linen or leather. Thanks


----------



## emjay67

xnatty said:


> Hi all! What are your thoughts on the small Loulou in linen fabric? I kinda like it but not sure if I should get it in linen or leather. Thanks


Leather would be more durable, for sure. But that's not to say the linen isn't durable. Can you see it in person? It would definitely be unique, which is cool.


----------



## fashionista7

Can anyone with the small loulou give a modeling pic? I’m about 5’5 and am wondering if that is the right size for me


----------



## HavPlenty

fashionista7 said:


> Can anyone with the small loulou give a modeling pic? I’m about 5’5 and am wondering if that is the right size for me


Here is a video. She is 5' 7'


----------



## Luvlee111

myzhou said:


> Hi ladies so I just got my new Lou Lou and finally took it out for the first time. I accidentally dropped in the dentist office, the floor was hardwood. I only found out the next day by staring at my bag and found it chipped in one corner! is there anything I could do or take it to ysl to see if they can do anything?


It should not do that on the first, maybe you can return it to where you bought it?


----------



## HavPlenty

myzhou said:


> Hi ladies so I just got my new Lou Lou and finally took it out for the first time. I accidentally dropped in the dentist office, the floor was hardwood. I only found out the next day by staring at my bag and found it chipped in one corner! is there anything I could do or take it to ysl to see if they can do anything?



That is odd that the leather would chip like that. I would definitely take it back if I bought it directly from YSL to see if they would do something. Just tell them that it chipped. The bag is under warranty.


----------



## HavPlenty

Luvlee111 said:


> It should not do that on the first, maybe you can return it to where you bought it?


I agree. Dropping on the floor should not chip the leather. I would say the bag is defective.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Hi all! I just got a medium Lou Lou in grey with GHW, and noticed these little spots on one of the sides. Are these scuffs or just normal spots on the leather? I’m pretty OCD about everything and not sure if this would bother going forward.


----------



## mariliz11

iskam.mnogo said:


> Hi all! I just got a medium Lou Lou in grey with GHW, and noticed these little spots on one of the sides. Are these scuffs or just normal spots on the leather? I’m pretty OCD about everything and not sure if this would bother going forward.


The leather sometimes gets these from fingers/oils/creams, try rubbing with a microfibre cloth and see if it goes away!


----------



## HavPlenty

iskam.mnogo said:


> Hi all! I just got a medium Lou Lou in grey with GHW, and noticed these little spots on one of the sides. Are these scuffs or just normal spots on the leather? I’m pretty OCD about everything and not sure if this would bother going forward.


Not at all normal.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

HavPlenty said:


> Not at all normal.


This is what I was told by customer service: " this is considered within acceptable parameters of the Calfskin that is used to make this product. Any other unit would be likely to have a similar mark on its surface." 
Again, not sure if I am too picky ..


----------



## HavPlenty

iskam.mnogo said:


> This is what I was told by customer service: " this is considered within acceptable parameters of the Calfskin that is used to make this product. Any other unit would be likely to have a similar mark on its surface."
> Again, not sure if I am too picky ..


I don't know about that. You spent over 2 grand for a bag. You have the right to be picky.


----------



## Pursehoundgr

chaliyai said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> Did anyone of you already see the new color "brownie" in real life?
> 
> 
> I already ordered the small taupe loulou but I cancelled it, because I wanted to look at the new color *brownie* first, as I saw it just coming up at ysl.com
> 
> 
> As always, you can't really tell what the color looks like IRL just by looking at the website pictures
> 
> but it seems to be even darker than taupe




I called their customer service and they confirmed it is indeed the same as Soil Brown, as shown in LuisaViaRoma (as another fellow member successfully guessed). It's SO MUCH darker than the website's version of the color, a deep, neutral brown. I'm a bit disappointed..


----------



## Topuvline

A little Bday Shopping  ...Large LoU Lou ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lala252525

I just acquired this small loulou. I notice the chain does not double up on this small loulou. It does not have the 2 holes for the chain to double up. Is this a feature of the old loulous?


----------



## HavPlenty

lala252525 said:


> I just acquired this small loulou. I notice the chain does not double up on this small loulou. It does not have the 2 holes for the chain to double up. Is this a feature of the old loulous?


nvm. Saw your other post


----------



## HarlemBagLady

lala252525 said:


> I just acquired this small loulou. I notice the chain does not double up on this small loulou. It does not have the 2 holes for the chain to double up. Is this a feature of the old loulous?



It should double up.  






						LOULOU SMALL CHAIN BAG IN QUILTED "Y" LEATHER | Saint Laurent | YSL.com
					

Discover NOIR LOULOU SMALL CHAIN BAG IN QUILTED "Y" LEATHER from Saint Laurent online store.




					www.ysl.com


----------



## lala252525

HarlemBagLady said:


> View attachment 5150608
> 
> 
> It should double up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOULOU SMALL CHAIN BAG IN QUILTED "Y" LEATHER | Saint Laurent | YSL.com
> 
> 
> Discover NOIR LOULOU SMALL CHAIN BAG IN QUILTED "Y" LEATHER from Saint Laurent online store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ysl.com



it should be the small, it has the holes for the chain in the flap


----------



## HarlemBagLady

lala252525 said:


> it should be the small, it has the holes for the chain in the flap



That is the small in the link.  They show pics of it doubled up.


----------



## myzhou

Luvlee111 said:


> It should not do that on the first, maybe you can return it to where you bought it?


I ordered it on the ysl website. You think I should return it? Should I tell them that it was dropped just once? Idk what to do..


----------



## myzhou

HavPlenty said:


> That is odd that the leather would chip like that. I would definitely take it back if I bought it directly from YSL to see if they would do something. Just tell them that it chipped. The bag is under warranty.


I ordered it from the ysl website. Seeing it like that makes me sad especially when  that was my first time wearing it and what will happen if I keep wearing it.. the chip  gets bigger? Hopefully they’ll do something about it. I don’t live close to a ysl shop how should I go about this? Call their customer service?


----------



## HavPlenty

myzhou said:


> I ordered it from the ysl website. Seeing it like that makes me sad especially when  that was my first time wearing it and what will happen if I keep wearing it.. the chip  gets bigger? Hopefully they’ll do something about it. I don’t live close to a ysl shop how should I go about this? Call their customer service?


yes. But be prepared for having your bag gone for months.  How far is the boutique from you? I live in California and I sent pictures of my Lou to my CA in Las Vegas. He had it sent to local cobbler for repair. Maybe you can call one closest to you and get some help. You should be in the system.


----------



## HavPlenty

HarlemBagLady said:


> View attachment 5150608
> 
> 
> It should double up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOULOU SMALL CHAIN BAG IN QUILTED "Y" LEATHER | Saint Laurent | YSL.com
> 
> 
> Discover NOIR LOULOU SMALL CHAIN BAG IN QUILTED "Y" LEATHER from Saint Laurent online store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ysl.com


The other pictures on the website show only 2 holes instead of 4. There is no way to double it. This pic is on their website as well.


----------



## Moxisox

lala252525 said:


> I just acquired this small loulou. I notice the chain does not double up on this small loulou. It does not have the 2 holes for the chain to double up. Is this a feature of the old loulous?


There is a small percentage of older loulou’s like this. I’m not sure why, but there is. If you’re looking for one with 2 chains to double up, I would just return this one.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> There is a small percentage of older loulou’s like this. I’m not sure why, but there is. If you’re looking for one with 2 chains to double up, I would just return this one.


You are absolutely correct. I went back to the beginning of this thread (2017) and saw it on page 6 post #87. Saint Laurent Lou Lou Lovers | PurseForum (purseblog.com) Learn something new everyday.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

HavPlenty said:


> yes. But be prepared for having your bag gone for months.  How far is the boutique from you? I live in California and I sent pictures of my Lou to my CA in Las Vegas. He had it sent to local cobbler for repair. Maybe you can call one closest to you and get some help. You should be in the system.


Could you share what’s wrong with your Lou that it needed to be repaired? Just curious about the wear and tear on the Lou.


----------



## lala252525

Thank you for the help! I am torn because I mostly wear my bags cross body but one of the biggest reason I bought this bag was to try out the shoulder bag style. It is at an good price too. Undecided still if I want to keep it or go all out for the double strap version.


----------



## mariliz11

lala252525 said:


> Thank you for the help! I am torn because I mostly wear my bags cross body but one of the biggest reason I bought this bag was to try out the shoulder bag style. It is at an good price too. Undecided still if I want to keep it or go all out for the double strap version.


I think wearing on the shoulder gives it a dressier - night look while hanging and crossbody a more casual/day/work. At least that’s how I style mine! Either way great bag!


----------



## HavPlenty

iskam.mnogo said:


> Could you share what’s wrong with your Lou that it needed to be repaired? Just curious about the wear and tear on the Lou.


Please check this thread. I posted a pic in there.  I like the bag and still use it and have considered getting another one. You can go on fashionphile and zoom in pics of ones they have for sale and you can see some have this issue.  I will say this, had the other poster not brought it up, I probably would not have noticed.  Saint Laurent - Loulou Camera Bag - Quality ??? | PurseForum (purseblog.com)


----------



## lambskingirl

aftereuphoria said:


> I have been contemplating between the LouLou in Small and Toy for a while now, wanted to get a second opinion on which is better for everyday use and does the size _really_ matter (considering how the price difference is about SGD$1,000 more)? I really like the Small because of the metal chain straps that can be adjusted and worn in different styles, but everyone has been raving about the Toy even though it just had a price increase. I still prefer the Toy in the older version though, the one with the extra slot and adjustable straps. As for the colours, I am leaning more towards the colour Taupe or Rouge Opium!


----------



## lambskingirl

HarlemBagLady said:


> The toy is great but I could never use it as an everyday bag.  It just doesn’t hold enough.  Concerning the non-adjustable strap, it’s disappointing, but I just added some strap extensions to it and now it’s perfect for me.





aftereuphoria said:


> I have been contemplating between the LouLou in Small and Toy for a while now, wanted to get a second opinion on which is better for everyday use and does the size _really_ matter (considering how the price difference is about SGD$1,000 more)? I really like the Small because of the metal chain straps that can be adjusted and worn in different styles, but everyone has been raving about the Toy even though it just had a price increase. I still prefer the Toy in the older version though, the one with the extra slot and adjustable straps. As for the colours, I am leaning more towards the colour Taupe or Rouge Opium!


hi there small is a decent size imo, I would think toy would be too small. small is versatile , transits well bet formal n casual wear. Sling or shoulder so many more ways of using it  
any colour is good


----------



## lambskingirl

Are the quilts at the back small shoulder lou supposed to be line up?with the lines meeting each other? Mine doesn’t seem to be ?!


----------



## HavPlenty

lambskingirl said:


> Are the quilts at the back small shoulder lou supposed to be line up?with the lines meeting each other? Mine doesn’t seem to be ?!


Hi can you post a picture?


----------



## Laiba

Joining ysl Lou Lou club with my first bag ever from this brand ,before this l was huge Chanel lover


----------



## lauren10

I’m trying to decide between the toy loulou in dark beige or crema soft (ghw).. I’m in the market for a small, light colored/neutral bag. Has anyone seen these colors in person? Both look pretty online! TIA!


----------



## Laiba

lauren10 said:


> I’m trying to decide between the toy loulou in dark beige or crema soft (ghw).. I’m in the market for a small, light colored/neutral bag. Has anyone seen these colors in person? Both look pretty online! TIA!


Hi l have toy Lou Lou in dark beige it’s beautiful colour


----------



## mariliz11

Laiba said:


> Hi l have toy Lou Lou in dark beige it’s beautiful colour


Hi! Is the puffer the small or toy size?


----------



## Moxisox

lauren10 said:


> I’m trying to decide between the toy loulou in dark beige or crema soft (ghw).. I’m in the market for a small, light colored/neutral bag. Has anyone seen these colors in person? Both look pretty online! TIA!


Is crema soft the same as blanc vintage? I have the mini puffer in blanc vintage (SHW though). Its gorgeous, but dark beige would be a bit more versatile. It is more a year round color, whereas the cream seems more spring/summer.


----------



## Laiba

mariliz11 said:


> Hi! Is the puffer the small or toy size?


Toy size mini


----------



## luciechic

Hello, 

French girl here ! so please forgive me for English mistakes.

I ordered a toy Loulou in dark beige from the website. Very cute bag but too small for me. So I returned it and now considering for small one in dark beige (or eventually full black). But first I have two questions :

- is it beautiful in crossbody ?because I’m wearing my bags like that but I saw on YouTube vidéos that it’s not so beautiful in crossbody. So I’m wondering (my everyday bag is LV METIS)

- At first I wanted a « beige » bag because I don’t have one. But I wanted it with the silver hardware. Unfortunately it’s not available anymore in this coulour. I wanted to know if the gold hardware is like « old/vintage gold » or shiny gold ? Because I don’t want it if it’s too shiny. In this case I will take it all black.

Thank you for your help !


----------



## Moxisox

luciechic said:


> Hello,
> 
> French girl here ! so please forgive me for English mistakes.
> 
> I ordered a toy Loulou in dark beige from the website. Very cute bag but too small for me. So I returned it and now considering for small one in dark beige (or eventually full black). But first I have two questions :
> 
> - is it beautiful in crossbody ?because I’m wearing my bags like that but I saw on YouTube vidéos that it’s not so beautiful in crossbody. So I’m wondering (my everyday bag is LV METIS)
> 
> - At first I wanted a « beige » bag because I don’t have one. But I wanted it with the silver hardware. Unfortunately it’s not available anymore in this coulour. I wanted to know if the gold hardware is like « old/vintage gold » or shiny gold ? Because I don’t want it if it’s too shiny. In this case I will take it all black.
> 
> Thank you for your help !


Hi! It’s a really pretty aged/vintage gold hardware. Also, the small loulou is a very similar size and shape to the Pochette Métis. So if you love the look of that crossbody, I think you’ll love the look of the small loulou crossbody as well.


----------



## dandeliondream401

Hi everyone! I’m a newbie here and would love to get your take on whether I should keep or return my small loulou bag!

I just got mine in beige from Farfetch, and I love love love the color combination and the size! However, the quality is slightly underwhelming. As I unpacked the bag, I noticed some stitching being frayed. The leather is looking like it’s being pulled especially near the logo, and it doesn’t feel as smooth as I remember it to be in store. According to the serial code, it’s a new bag, made in April 2021, not an old bag. Is this a common problem? Should I try to live with it or should I return it? It’s been a long wait so I’d be very sad to return it, but at the same time I feel like at this price range the bag really should be immaculate.

Any thoughts and advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## luciechic

Moxisox said:


> Hi! It’s a really pretty aged/vintage gold hardware. Also, the small loulou is a very similar size and shape to the Pochette Métis. So if you love the look of that crossbody, I think you’ll love the look of the small loulou crossbody as well.



Thank you for your answer !


----------



## mimosa22

Hi everyone! I’m new to the forum. After months of planning, I finally got my Loulou small (black, shw) from MatchesFashion. Their website said it is calfskin leather, but the receipt describes it as lamb leather! I’m really confused. I prefer calfskin as feel it would be more durable long term (as I wish to use the bag regularly).

Also, there appears to be some glue-type sticky residue / abrasion in a small area on the side of the bag. I’m worried whether this is normal (why should there be any sticky residue?) and wondering if I should return?

Any suggestions would be welcome! Photos attached.


----------



## luciechic

New baby here ! Loulou small dark beige. In love !


----------



## VancouverLady

luciechic said:


> New baby here ! Loulou small dark beige. In love !


Love it!  Congrats!


----------



## Moxisox

mimosa22 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to the forum. After months of planning, I finally got my Loulou small (black, shw) from MatchesFashion. Their website said it is calfskin leather, but the receipt describes it as lamb leather! I’m really confused. I prefer calfskin as feel it would be more durable long term (as I wish to use the bag regularly).
> 
> Also, there appears to be some glue-type sticky residue / abrasion in a small area on the side of the bag. I’m worried whether this is normal (why should there be any sticky residue?) and wondering if I should return?
> 
> Any suggestions would be welcome! Photos attached.


If it’s returnable, I would just return it and buy another one unless you got a great deal that’s no longer available. Then I’d weigh the pros/cons in keeping it. Ultimately you need to be happy with your purchase, so you’ll wear the bag and enjoy it.


----------



## Moxisox

dandeliondream401 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m a newbie here and would love to get your take on whether I should keep or return my small loulou bag!
> 
> I just got mine in beige from Farfetch, and I love love love the color combination and the size! However, the quality is slightly underwhelming. As I unpacked the bag, I noticed some stitching being frayed. The leather is looking like it’s being pulled especially near the logo, and it doesn’t feel as smooth as I remember it to be in store. According to the serial code, it’s a new bag, made in April 2021, not an old bag. Is this a common problem? Should I try to live with it or should I return it? It’s been a long wait so I’d be very sad to return it, but at the same time I feel like at this price range the bag really should be immaculate.
> 
> Any thoughts and advice would be much appreciated!


I would return it for a different one since it has popped stitching.


----------



## Emiry

Hi everyone! Finally joining this club here with my new toy loulou in crema and shw!!

I got this off of fashionphile for a good price... But it's missing a strap.

Any of you has any recommendations on where I can pursue a metal chain strap that matches the same she on this bag?

TIA!


----------



## XoDena

dandeliondream401 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m a newbie here and would love to get your take on whether I should keep or return my small loulou bag!
> 
> I just got mine in beige from Farfetch, and I love love love the color combination and the size! However, the quality is slightly underwhelming. As I unpacked the bag, I noticed some stitching being frayed. The leather is looking like it’s being pulled especially near the logo, and it doesn’t feel as smooth as I remember it to be in store. According to the serial code, it’s a new bag, made in April 2021, not an old bag. Is this a common problem? Should I try to live with it or should I return it? It’s been a long wait so I’d be very sad to return it, but at the same time I feel like at this price range the bag really should be immaculate.
> 
> Any thoughts and advice would be much appreciated!


The leather isn’t pulled. You have to remember that the bag is puffed so there’s going to be an indentation where the logo is attached. That said I would return because of the popped stitches


----------



## smilytea

Hi everyone!
I have a small loulou in storm grey. 

What are you using to protect the leather?

I have young kids and now I’m wondering if dark grey is a bad idea for messy hands…


----------



## Moxisox

smilytea said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have a small loulou in storm grey.
> 
> What are you using to protect the leather?
> 
> I have young kids and now I’m wondering if dark grey is a bad idea for messy hands…


I use carbon pro for all my leather handbags and shoes. I used 2 coats on my loulou puffers.


----------



## smilytea

Moxisox said:


> I use carbon pro for all my leather handbags and shoes. I used 2 coats on my loulou puffers.


Thanks for the reply! Do you cover the hardware before spraying?
What colors were your loulou puffers. Does it darken the leather?


----------



## Moxisox

smilytea said:


> Thanks for the reply! Do you cover the hardware before spraying?
> What colors were your loulou puffers. Does it darken the leather?


Yes, I usually use painters tape to cover hardware, and the zipper. But if it does get on it I just wipe it off with a towel and it’s fine. My puffers are blanc vintage and black. No change in color or feel of the bag after using carbon pro on it. I’ve sprayed about 15 bags and 25 pairs of shoes over the last few years and it works great.


----------



## nycmeeb

Emiry said:


> Hi everyone! Finally joining this club here with my new toy loulou in crema and shw!!
> 
> I got this off of fashionphile for a good price... But it's missing a strap.
> 
> Any of you has any recommendations on where I can pursue a metal chain strap that matches the same she on this bag?
> 
> TIA!


i have the same bag!! i bought the Dinky chain from Coach and it matches well imo. it's a very expensive feeling chain, i love it but it does make the bag significantly heavier compared to the leather strap.


----------



## oshkosh

Hi, I just got this Toy LouLou from Nordstrom and it has these slight tears on the bottom. Is it normal or should I ask for an exchange? I haven’t used it yet.


----------



## Moxisox

oshkosh said:


> Hi, I just got this Toy LouLou from Nordstrom and it has these slight tears on the bottom. Is it normal or should I ask for an exchange? I haven’t used it yet.
> 
> View attachment 5168339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168341


If there are tears in the leather I would definitely exchange.


----------



## serendipity28

smilytea said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have a small loulou in storm grey.
> 
> What are you using to protect the leather?
> 
> I have young kids and now I’m wondering if dark grey is a bad idea for messy hands…


I use the Collonil Carbon Pro as well - works like a charm. No change in color. I've gotten it on the hardware before, and just wipe it off. No problem at all.


----------



## serendipity28

oshkosh said:


> Hi, I just got this Toy LouLou from Nordstrom and it has these slight tears on the bottom. Is it normal or should I ask for an exchange? I haven’t used it yet.
> 
> View attachment 5168339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168341


Yep, I'd definitely get an exchange as well. Esp if there's tears in the leather. 
Minor scuff marks are more common from all the handling, but not cracks/tears in leather.


----------



## HavPlenty

oshkosh said:


> Hi, I just got this Toy LouLou from Nordstrom and it has these slight tears on the bottom. Is it normal or should I ask for an exchange? I haven’t used it yet.
> 
> View attachment 5168339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168341


Return it. Shouldn't be any tears in a new bag.


----------



## smilytea

Moxisox said:


> Yes, I usually use painters tape to cover hardware, and the zipper. But if it does get on it I just wipe it off with a towel and it’s fine. My puffers are blanc vintage and black. No change in color or feel of the bag after using carbon pro on it. I’ve sprayed about 15 bags and 25 pairs of shoes over the last few years and it works great.


Thanks so much


----------



## Spy

Hi ladies, what do you think of the small Lou Lou in Brownie? I received this as a gift as the burgundy one was not in stock in-store in Singapore. The colour is unique, but somehow I feel it add ages to me under certain lighting. I’m torn between 1) exchanging it for the black one, or 2) to return it and order the burgundy one online if the physical store allows me to.

For context, I already have an old medium Chanel boy in black with ruthenium hardware.

I am able to add the burgundy option to cart on YSL Singapore page. Does it mean they would ship it from an available country? I’m just worried that the online order might come with defects and I get stuck with it considering it’s already an exchange. 

Opinions and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Moxisox

Spy said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of the small Lou Lou in Brownie? I received this as a gift as the burgundy one was not in stock in-store in Singapore. The colour is unique, but somehow I feel it add ages to me under certain lighting. I’m torn between 1) exchanging it for the black one, or 2) to return it and order the burgundy one online if the physical store allows me to.
> 
> For context, I already have an old medium Chanel boy in black with ruthenium hardware.
> 
> I am able to add the burgundy option to cart on YSL Singapore page. Does it mean they would ship it from an available country? I’m just worried that the online order might come with defects and I get stuck with it considering it’s already an exchange.
> 
> Opinions and suggestions are welcome!
> 
> View attachment 5172637
> View attachment 5172638


It is definitely a unique color, but if you don’t love it, I would go in and exchange it for a different color that you will love. I’ve always found it to be a mistake when I try to force myself to love a bag that I don’t.


----------



## Spy

mimosa22 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to the forum. After months of planning, I finally got my Loulou small (black, shw) from MatchesFashion. Their website said it is calfskin leather, but the receipt describes it as lamb leather! I’m really confused. I prefer calfskin as feel it would be more durable long term (as I wish to use the bag regularly).
> 
> Also, there appears to be some glue-type sticky residue / abrasion in a small area on the side of the bag. I’m worried whether this is normal (why should there be any sticky residue?) and wondering if I should return?
> 
> Any suggestions would be welcome! Photos attached.



My new bag has some glue-like residue too, on a small corner as well as on the Saint Laurent tab inside. Initially I thought my tab was badly scratched. All residue rubbed off easily with just my fingers.


----------



## innix

Spy said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of the small Lou Lou in Brownie? I received this as a gift as the burgundy one was not in stock in-store in Singapore. The colour is unique, but somehow I feel it add ages to me under certain lighting. I’m torn between 1) exchanging it for the black one, or 2) to return it and order the burgundy one online if the physical store allows me to.
> 
> For context, I already have an old medium Chanel boy in black with ruthenium hardware.
> 
> I am able to add the burgundy option to cart on YSL Singapore page. Does it mean they would ship it from an available country? I’m just worried that the online order might come with defects and I get stuck with it considering it’s already an exchange.
> 
> Opinions and suggestions are welcome!
> 
> View attachment 5172637
> View attachment 5172638


I'm thinking if you don't love it, consider trying to change it to Black as it's a different style from Chanel Boy (more feminine).


----------



## jrk

I just bought the Small LouLou Denim and love but the strap is too short for crossbody.  It's that antique gold and I need to purchase a longer chain to have my cobbler lengthen.  Does anyone know where I can get this gold style?


----------



## Moxisox

jrk said:


> I just bought the Small LouLou Denim and love but the strap is too short for crossbody.  It's that antique gold and I need to purchase a longer chain to have my cobbler lengthen.  Does anyone know where I can get this gold style?


Are you looking to add links to the existing strap? I think Mautto Accessories on Etsy sells the same style (diamond cut) chain straps, etc. I know they have gold, but I’m not sure if they have the antique gold. You could always send her a message and see what she has. I’ve had her customize straps for a Prada bag before. She’s very easy to work with.


----------



## jrk

Thanks, I just reached out to her today and she doesn't have the antique gold.  But thank you


----------



## HJMcFly

Hi everyone! I finally purchased a LouLou in the medium size after years of eyeing it, trying it on in store but never pulling the trigger. I settled on black with GHW but the hardware seems to be more of a bronze tone. I compared it to my LV Coussin and the gold hardware on that bag is definitely brighter. I am thinking of exchanging it for SHW as it seems more casual for everyday. Any thoughts on GHW vs SWH with the LouLou?


----------



## Moxisox

HJMcFly said:


> Hi everyone! I finally purchased a LouLou in the medium size after years of eyeing it, trying it on in store but never pulling the trigger. I settled on black with GHW but the hardware seems to be more of a bronze tone. I compared it to my LV Coussin and the gold hardware on that bag is definitely brighter. I am thinking of exchanging it for SHW as it seems more casual for everyday. Any thoughts on GHW vs SWH with the LouLou?


The SHW is also an aged/vintage dull silver. So keep that in mind. I have 3 YSL bags with the SHW, and I love the casual yet edgy look. So I think it depends on what you’re going for.


----------



## HJMcFly

Moxisox said:


> The SHW is also an aged/vintage dull silver. So keep that in mind. I have 3 YSL bags with the SHW, and I love the casual yet edgy look. So I think it depends on what you’re going for.


 “Casual yet edgy look” I like it! I’ll go by the store today and compare the two bags. Thanks for your input!


----------



## luxurylucy

Does anyone have the baby lou? What do you think? I want to buy it for the micro trend because I think it can actually fit my essentials besides the phone.


----------



## Spy

innix said:


> I'm thinking if you don't love it, consider trying to change it to Black as it's a different style from Chanel Boy (more feminine).






Moxisox said:


> It is definitely a unique color, but if you don’t love it, I would go in and exchange it for a different color that you will love. I’ve always found it to be a mistake when I try to force myself to love a bag that I don’t.



Thank you ladies, I went in store to try out the styles and colours. Indeed black made my heart sing. I was happy with the change.

Till I got home and realised under my vanity’s bright light that my bag had two popped stitches, one on each end of the back. Then I went in with my hp flashlight and found scratches. Definitely going back again.

I only noticed creases when checking and was told it’s normal cos it’s smooth soft leather. Now that I find the other signs of use, I’m curious, are creases really acceptable in a brand new Lou Lou?

And will the creases turn into dents or affect the shape of the back of the bag over time ?


----------



## Spy

luxurylucy said:


> Does anyone have the baby lou? What do you think? I want to buy it for the micro trend because I think it can actually fit my essentials besides the phone.


I don’t owe it but tried it many times. It fits my Gucci compact wallet, IPhone XR (I know),AirPods, a packet of tissue, and still has space for a lippie or two.

If you need more space,using a card holder will free up room.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Spy said:


> Thank you ladies, I went in store to try out the styles and colours. Indeed black made my heart sing. I was happy with the change.
> 
> Till I got home and realised under my vanity’s bright light that my bag had two popped stitches, one on each end of the back. Then I went in with my hp flashlight and found scratches. Definitely going back again.
> 
> I only noticed creases when checking and was told it’s normal cos it’s smooth soft leather. Now that I find the other signs of use, I’m curious, are creases really acceptable in a brand new Lou Lou?
> 
> And will the creases turn into dents or affect the shape of the back of the bag over time ?
> 
> View attachment 5178020
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178021



I can’t spot the popped stitches you mentioned. I think dents are normal for such soft leather. Leather is skin after all.


----------



## luxurylucy

Spy said:


> I don’t owe it but tried it many times. It fits my Gucci compact wallet, IPhone XR (I know),AirPods, a packet of tissue, and still has space for a lippie or two.
> 
> If you need more space,using a card holder will free up room.



Yes it's so adorable, light and has enough space for essentials.


----------



## luxurylucy

Why does online baby lou have two prices? I see $725 and $895 and I can't find the difference. In store it's $725.


----------



## ggnyc

Hi ladies (and bag loving gents)

I have a black with GHW small Loulou and am contemplating a Chanel Mini Rectangular in a fun bright color as a second cross body. But ughhh the Chanel prices. So I went back to the Saint Laurent website so see if there were any brightly colored Loulous and didn’t really see anything fun. 

Does anyone know if they put out seasonal collections that might have something different from their regular fairly muted color range? 
thanks!


----------



## Moxisox

ggnyc said:


> Hi ladies (and bag loving gents)
> 
> I have a black with GHW small Loulou and am contemplating a Chanel Mini Rectangular in a fun bright color as a second cross body. But ughhh the Chanel prices. So I went back to the Saint Laurent website so see if there were any brightly colored Loulous and didn’t really see anything fun.
> 
> Does anyone know if they put out seasonal collections that might have something different from their regular fairly muted color range?
> thanks!


They do come out with brighter seasonal colors, but they tend to be more in the toy loulou size versus the small size; or the puffer line. I have also noticed the department stores seem to carry more of the brighter colors. Is there a certain color you’re looking for?


----------



## ggnyc

Moxisox said:


> They do come out with brighter seasonal colors, but they tend to be more in the toy loulou size versus the small size; or the puffer line. I have also noticed the department stores seem to carry more of the brighter colors. Is there a certain color you’re looking for?


I was thinking about a bright red and it actually looks like the toy size does have an orange poppy color that might be a good option. I’ll have to hunt one down and try it on. I hadn’t considered the Toy size but it might just work. Thanks!


----------



## lyxxx035

ggnyc said:


> I was thinking about a bright red and it actually looks like the toy size does have an orange poppy color that might be a good option. I’ll have to hunt one down and try it on. I hadn’t considered the Toy size but it might just work. Thanks!


Not sure if it qualifies as bright red, but MyTheresea does have the small Loulou in red!





						mytheresa.com
					

Saint Laurent has become synonymous with powerful femininity, demonstrated by this season’s collection. Shop the latest edit for women online at Mytheresa.




					www.mytheresa.com


----------



## ggnyc

lyxxx035 said:


> Not sure if it qualifies as bright red, but MyTheresea does have the small Loulou in red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mytheresa.com
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent has become synonymous with powerful femininity, demonstrated by this season’s collection. Shop the latest edit for women online at Mytheresa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mytheresa.com


That color is absolutely gorgeous. Thank you for sending me the link! I am still holding out for a brighter pop of color though. I have lots of safe colored bags, mainly black, so I thought something super bright to wear with my mainly black, white and denim closet would be fun.


----------



## luxurylucy

I got the baby Lou! It’s so adorable.

I noticed that the piping that goes around the front face of the bag ends/intersects at a different place than the fold at the bottom of the bag. For people with Lou Lou’s, is that normal?


----------



## Purselover91hov

What do folks use to clean their Lou lous?  I have a odd stain on my beige bag and I want it out! It’s not color transfer I can’t determine what the stain in. Looks like dirt?


----------



## Moxisox

jchanrnr said:


> What do folks use to clean their Lou lous?  I have a odd stain on my beige bag and I want it out! It’s not color transfer I can’t determine what the stain in. Looks like dirt?


Usually the first thing I try are fragrance-free baby wipes. If that doesn’t work I use leather cleaner and a soft bristle toothbrush.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Hi fellow Loulou lovers! I am hankering for a medium loulou in white, and was wondering if anyone has experienced really bad color transfer on their white bags and how to avoid it if possible (do you use sprays, etc...). TIA!


----------



## Purselover91hov

Moxisox said:


> Usually the first thing I try are fragrance-free baby wipes. If that doesn’t work I use leather cleaner and a soft bristle toothbrush.



thanks! Will give this a try.


----------



## Alysa729

I have been considering getting a small lou lou as an everyday work bag. I don't carry a lot with me. Anyone else use the lou lou as a work bag? Is it practical or too much?


----------



## afcgirl

glendaPLEASE said:


> Hi fellow Loulou lovers! I am hankering for a medium loulou in white, and was wondering if anyone has experienced really bad color transfer on their white bags and how to avoid it if possible (do you use sprays, etc...). TIA!


I have a crema white loulou camera bag and have no color transfer and it still looks perfect after 6 months.  I did not use any product on it.  I have not worn it with dark jeans though but other than that I am not that careful with it.


----------



## valxim123

Ok so yesterday i got my Saint Laurent loulou small from Costco and it came all wrapped up with its box, dust bag, authenticity card but just to have a piece of mind i got it autenticated from real authenticate and it turned out to be authenticate, but one detail that i didn’t include in the info for the authentication service is that i noticed that the straps are longer, for shoulder strap it measures 12inches and if i want to wear it crossbody is 24inch , on the date code it says that it was made in February 2020, i just want to know if the newer bags come with a longer strap or maybe mine is defective


----------



## HavPlenty

valxim123 said:


> Ok so yesterday i got my Saint Laurent loulou small from Costco and it came all wrapped up with its box, dust bag, authenticity card but just to have a piece of mind i got it autenticated from real authenticate and it turned out to be authenticate, but one detail that i didn’t include in the info for the authentication service is that i noticed that the straps are longer, for shoulder strap it measures 12inches and if i want to wear it crossbody is 24inch , on the date code it says that it was made in February 2020, i just want to know if the newer bags come with a longer strap or maybe mine is defective


I'm impressed that you got the box. Don't know about the strap length. I never thought to measure. However a quick check on fashionphile and it looks those drop measurements are all over the place for bags even made in the same year. But even with that, The average long drop is 22.  Did you check the YSL website to see what the measurements are for the most recent bags?


----------



## valxim123

HavPlenty said:


> I'm impressed that you got the box. Don't know about the strap length. I never thought to measure. However a quick check on fashionphile and it looks those drop measurements are all over the place for bags even made in the same year. But even with that, The average long drop is 22.  Did you check the YSL website to see what the measurements are for the most recent bags?


I checked on the ysl website and the drop is still 22, i honestly believe is a defective bag because the chain drop is the exact same as the medium and on the authenticity card it says YSL SAC MNG LOULOU M instead of S, i will probably end up returning it and wait for Saks sale although i highly doubt the bag i buy will come with everything and perfectly wrapped as this one


----------



## Moxisox

valxim123 said:


> Ok so yesterday i got my Saint Laurent loulou small from Costco and it came all wrapped up with its box, dust bag, authenticity card but just to have a piece of mind i got it autenticated from real authenticate and it turned out to be authenticate, but one detail that i didn’t include in the info for the authentication service is that i noticed that the straps are longer, for shoulder strap it measures 12inches and if i want to wear it crossbody is 24inch , on the date code it says that it was made in February 2020, i just want to know if the newer bags come with a longer strap or maybe mine is defective


I also previously ordered the small loulou from Costco (black with GHW), and the strap was too long too. I didn’t get it authenticated, but the whole bag just felt off, and I sent it back.


----------



## valxim123

Moxisox said:


> I also previously ordered the small loulou from Costco (black with GHW), and the strap was too long too. I didn’t get it authenticated, but the whole bag just felt off, and I sent it back.


Oh that’s good to know, will probably go tomorrow to my local Costco to return the bag and just wait for the black friday sales and see if i can manage to grab one before it sells out


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> I also previously ordered the small loulou from Costco (black with GHW), and the strap was too long too. I didn’t get it authenticated, but the whole bag just felt off, and I sent it back.


Oh wow.


----------



## HavPlenty

valxim123 said:


> I checked on the ysl website and the drop is still 22, i honestly believe is a defective bag because the chain drop is the exact same as the medium and on the authenticity card it says YSL SAC MNG LOULOU M instead of S, i will probably end up returning it and wait for Saks sale although i highly doubt the bag i buy will come with everything and perfectly wrapped as this one


Yeah Saks is hit or miss with the packaging but not worse than Nordstrom.


----------



## ElectricBoots

valxim123 said:


> Ok so yesterday i got my Saint Laurent loulou small from Costco and it came all wrapped up with its box, dust bag, authenticity card but just to have a piece of mind i got it autenticated from real authenticate and it turned out to be authenticate, but one detail that i didn’t include in the info for the authentication service is that i noticed that the straps are longer, for shoulder strap it measures 12inches and if i want to wear it crossbody is 24inch , on the date code it says that it was made in February 2020, i just want to know if the newer bags come with a longer strap or maybe mine is defective


Costco sells luxury handbags? Are the prices that much cheaper than new?


----------



## roomservicemenu

In sorry if this has been asked before but can you fit an a4 paper folder in the medium loulou? I’m looking for a new work/school bag and this info would help a lot!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

roomservicemenu said:


> In sorry if this has been asked before but can you fit an a4 paper folder in the medium loulou? I’m looking for a new work/school bag and this info would help a lot!


I dont think so. It will be tight to fit a4 in the medium.


----------



## roomservicemenu

iskam.mnogo said:


> I dont think so. It will be tight to fit a4 in the medium.



Thank you so much!


----------



## laichi924

I’m deciding between
(1) Loulou small in Dark Beige GHW 
(2) Loulou Puffer small in Black SHW 

i’ve already got a Loulou medium in Black GWH and a Loulou toy puffer in Red GWH. I want to get a bag for everyday use, probably more towards the work bag style.


----------



## VSUVUS

Some new colours I saw on Instagram. Price is in USD


----------



## foxgal

laichi924 said:


> I’m deciding between
> (1) Loulou small in Dark Beige GHW
> (2) Loulou Puffer small in Black SHW
> 
> i’ve already got a Loulou medium in Black GWH and a Loulou toy puffer in Red GWH. I want to get a bag for everyday use, probably more towards the work bag style.



l think the regular Loulou in dark beige would be better for the work environment.


----------



## JZ's Princess

Hi there, I just purchased my medium loulou from ssense and doubting its authenticity. Can someone be kind enough to take a picture of the button where it says Saint laurent Paris for me please? Would like to compare the font. Thanks!


----------



## gtkchau

JZ's Princess said:


> Hi there, I just purchased my medium loulou from ssense and doubting its authenticity. Can someone be kind enough to take a picture of the button where it says Saint laurent Paris for me please? Would like to compare the font. Thanks!



I think ssense is pretty legit. Any reasons why you think it might not be authentic? Here’s a photo of my toy size.


----------



## JZ's Princess

gtkchau said:


> I think ssense is pretty legit. Any reasons why you think it might not be authentic? Here’s a photo of my toy size.


Thanks so much for your help! I feel like the letters on the button look too thin and small in size. Here's a pic for analysis.


----------



## JZ's Princess

TraGiv said:


> I’m joining the club. I had originally bought a small loulou with silver hardware. But it was too close in size to my camera bag. I’m glad I exchanged it for the medium in gold hardware. I love the gold hardware and color. It is the dark beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800804
> View attachment 4800805


Beautiful bags! Can you please show me how the button inside looks like ? Thanks


----------



## iskam.mnogo

JZ's Princess said:


> Thanks so much for your help! I feel like the letters on the button look too thin and small in size. Here's a pic for analysis.


I’m also pretty sure that ssense is a legitimate seller of authentic items. I’ve been shopping from them for years and have also bought designer items directly from the designers and have not noticed any differences in the items.


----------



## gtkchau

JZ's Princess said:


> Thanks so much for your help! I feel like the letters on the button look too thin and small in size. Here's a pic for analysis.


Hmm.. What about the inside? How’s the serial number tag looking?


----------



## JZ's Princess

It looks pretty authentic except the last four digits are little bit different than the authenticity card


----------



## gtkchau

JZ's Princess said:


> It looks pretty authentic except the last four digits are little bit different than the authenticity card


I believe the last 4 digits (date code) on the bag don’t always match the paper. The 6 digits (style number) before, should match though. The paper and box should match as well. 

I believe ssense has a decent return policy if you have any doubts, but I‘ve had good experiences with them so far. Good luck!


----------



## Moxisox

JZ's Princess said:


> It looks pretty authentic except the last four digits are little bit different than the authenticity card


On my mini puffer, the last 4 digits on the paper doesn’t match my bag either. And I got it directly from YSL.


----------



## citybaglady

JZ's Princess said:


> Hi there, I just purchased my medium loulou from ssense and doubting its authenticity. Can someone be kind enough to take a picture of the button where it says Saint laurent Paris for me please? Would like to compare the font. Thanks!


I’ve purchased several items from ssense, including a ysl Lou camera bag and a cardholder during their last sale. They are 100% legit, and sell authentic items. My cardholder even came with a ysl box. As someone else mentioned, if you’re not sure, or 100% happy with your purchase, you should return, and purchase directly from ysl for peace of mind. Good luck!


----------



## valxim123

Ok so i just received my small loulou from Ssense and its so gorgeous and unlike the one i received from Costco,  this one has the correct strap measurements, it came perfectly wrapped, didn’t come in its ysl box(i don’t mind tbh) but also didn’t come with its authenticity card, should i be worried? Do i try to contact Ssense to see if i can get sent a authenticity card? I don’t have any intention of selling this bag and i wanted it ever since it came out but i dont know if is still important to have the card


----------



## JZ's Princess

citybaglady said:


> I’ve purchased several items from ssense, including a ysl Lou camera bag and a cardholder during their last sale. They are 100% legit, and sell authentic items. My cardholder even came with a ysl box. As someone else mentioned, if you’re not sure, or 100% happy with your purchase, you should return, and purchase directly from ysl for peace of mind. Good luck!


Thanks for the reassurance ❤  I am much more at peace now.


----------



## Hachikoorias

Do YSL bags at ssense go on sale?


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Hachikoorias said:


> Do YSL bags at ssense go on sale?


Yes, they do. I got a medium Loulou for about $1750. And belts, and wallets, and sunglasses. They do sales on Fendi, Chloe, GOlden Goose.


----------



## Hachikoorias

iskam.mnogo said:


> Yes, they do. I got a medium Loulou for about $1750. And belts, and wallets, and sunglasses. They do sales on Fendi, Chloe, GOlden Goose.


Thanks! Do they sell preowned or new items? When do they have the sales ?


----------



## foxgal

Hachikoorias said:


> Thanks! Do they sell preowned or new items? When do they have the sales ?



They sell all brand-new authentic items. They start their next sale a few days before Black Friday (the last week of November). Over the weeks, sale prices continue to drop, though popular items will sell out fast. YSL items usually start at 10-15% off but closer to Christmas and even into January items that haven’t sold will go up to 30-50% off. Last year I got an Alexander McQueen scarf 30% off and some Adidas sneakers 60% off from them. Can’t wait for the sale to start!


----------



## sjofaye

Hi all, do the toy loulous come with an adjustable strap still? I remember seeing that they changed it, but now I'm seeing some sold with the strap.


----------



## z11778

Hello! I was wondering if anyone has noticed their loulou bag becoming flat especially the flap part of the bag? I didn’t use my loulou small but I did store it in an area that had weight on top of it so it might’ve been the reason the shape was altered. Love the look but worried it would look strange.


----------



## HavPlenty

mm4455 said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone has noticed their loulou bag becoming flat especially the flap part of the bag? I didn’t use my loulou small but I did store it in an area that had weight on top of it so it might’ve been the reason the shape was altered. Love the look but worried it would look strange.


Sitting something on top of it will definitely affect the shape. I had mine in a chair in my bedroom and my daughter came and sat on it and had been sitting on it for quite some time. It was warped and misshapen but I was able to shape it back.


----------



## LJE

Hello, LouLou lovers/experts! I would love to hear from you if you have thoughts/opinions on my predicament: I purchased a small beige LouLou with gold hardware from RueLaLa at a discounted price (my first-ever luxury handbag!). I just received the bag tonight and am unnerved by the fact that the strap drop is completely off. It's supposed to be approx. 22" as a crossbody strap (56cm according to the YSL website), whereas the bag I received has a crossbody strap length of 26.4" (67cm). A difference of almost 5 inches seems pretty significant, the kind of thing a quality control person would catch in a luxury bag. (I checked, and RueLaLa's own product description for the bag I bought says the strap drop is 22", though it says that the "actual" measurements may vary slightly.)

The bag otherwise looks OK to me (as a luxury bag novice), though if I'm being nitpicky I would say that the top foldover flap may not be 100% centered (so that there's a *very* slight asymmetry if you compare the left side of the bag to the right side of the bag).

On the one hand, I understand that sometimes 'imperfect' versions of bags can end up at the designer's own outlet stores or even on the gray market. If, for instance, I saw this bag at an actual YSL outlet store, I would be unfazed. But since I bought it from a third party, should I assume the bag I've received is a fake?

It's a "final sale" item but I've already contacted RueLaLa to request a full refund and to let them know that I'll initiate a chargeback/dispute with my credit card company (Chase Sapphire) if they don't cooperate. But should I go ahead and pay for an authentication service to back up my claim? If so, which US-based service would you recommend?

Thank you VERY much!


----------



## mariliz11

Sooo I've decided to list my Medium Loulou black with SH for sale! I was so happy to get it but for some reason I only wore it 1-2 over the last couple years. It looked too dressy on me and I was always worried it will loose its shape. Instead I have ordered the Puffer small in black with SH, I think the size shape and puffy quilts are more like me and it will be more carefree. Hoping I won't regret the trade haha!


----------



## Gemma Erald

VSUVUS said:


> Some new colours I saw on Instagram. Price is in USD
> 
> View attachment 5199450


Very cute, will have a look!


----------



## aimworld

Decided to go for it  
Loulou medium!


----------



## Moxisox

mariliz11 said:


> Sooo I've decided to list my Medium Loulou black with SH for sale! I was so happy to get it but for some reason I only wore it 1-2 over the last couple years. It looked too dressy on me and I was always worried it will loose its shape. Instead I have ordered the Puffer small in black with SH, I think the size shape and puffy quilts are more like me and it will be more carefree. Hoping I won't regret the trade haha!


The puffers are sooooo soft and luxurious. I also think they’re pretty durable for being lambskin as well. I hope you love it.


----------



## soliva97

Hi There!

I am about to finish grad school in December and am really contemplating on getting a small Loulou as a little treat. I tried on the bag in gold hardware and black hardware. At first, I thought I wanted the gold hardware but with careful thinking, I don't need another black bag with a gold chain (I have the Gucci Marmont camera bag, and I think they're too similar). I also fell IN LOVE with how the black with black hardware looked. It suited my style much more than the GHW. The only thing that's drawing me back from fully committing to the Black with BHW is the chipping on the chains. Would anyone like to share their experience regarding the chains and logo please- how it's worn over time, is it truly noticeable, etc. I'd also love to hear if anyone has purchased the black on black in more recent years and if they think the chains have been improved upon? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mariliz11

soliva97 said:


> Hi There!
> 
> I am about to finish grad school in December and am really contemplating on getting a small Loulou as a little treat. I tried on the bag in gold hardware and black hardware. At first, I thought I wanted the gold hardware but with careful thinking, I don't need another black bag with a gold chain (I have the Gucci Marmont camera bag, and I think they're too similar). I also fell IN LOVE with how the black with black hardware looked. It suited my style much more than the GHW. The only thing that's drawing me back from fully committing to the Black with BHW is the chipping on the chains. Would anyone like to share their experience regarding the chains and logo please- how it's worn over time, is it truly noticeable, etc. I'd also love to hear if anyone has purchased the black on black in more recent years and if they think the chains have been improved upon? Thank you so much!!!


I have the black on black on another style (envelope) and I’ve had it for 3 years. So far no chipping and I’m not even that careful with it!


----------



## soliva97

mariliz11 said:


> I have the black on black on another style (envelope) and I’ve had it for 3 years. So far no chipping and I’m not even that careful with it!



Thank you so much! Happy to hear you’ve had a great experience thus far!!


----------



## Moxisox

soliva97 said:


> Hi There!
> 
> I am about to finish grad school in December and am really contemplating on getting a small Loulou as a little treat. I tried on the bag in gold hardware and black hardware. At first, I thought I wanted the gold hardware but with careful thinking, I don't need another black bag with a gold chain (I have the Gucci Marmont camera bag, and I think they're too similar). I also fell IN LOVE with how the black with black hardware looked. It suited my style much more than the GHW. The only thing that's drawing me back from fully committing to the Black with BHW is the chipping on the chains. Would anyone like to share their experience regarding the chains and logo please- how it's worn over time, is it truly noticeable, etc. I'd also love to hear if anyone has purchased the black on black in more recent years and if they think the chains have been improved upon? Thank you so much!!!


I also love the look of black on black. Black hardware will be more prone to chipping regardless of the brand. It’s kind of hit or miss on if each persons will end up chipping or not, and if so, how soon it will begin. If it’s not going to be a forever bag, then you can always sell or consign it if it does begin to chip. If some chipping won’t bother you then that’s ok too. Sometimes chips can be disguised with black metal paint. Best of luck on your decision. Both are gorgeous.


----------



## soliva97

Moxisox said:


> I also love the look of black on black. Black hardware will be more prone to chipping regardless of the brand. It’s kind of hit or miss on if each persons will end up chipping or not, and if so, how soon it will begin. If it’s not going to be a forever bag, then you can always sell or consign it if it does begin to chip. If some chipping won’t bother you then that’s ok too. Sometimes chips can be disguised with black metal paint. Best of luck on your decision. Both are gorgeous.


Thank you for giving me some insight!! It's sooo beautiful I think I'm able to look past some minor chipping if anything.


----------



## missemarie33

LJE said:


> Hello, LouLou lovers/experts! I would love to hear from you if you have thoughts/opinions on my predicament: I purchased a small beige LouLou with gold hardware from RueLaLa at a discounted price (my first-ever luxury handbag!). I just received the bag tonight and am unnerved by the fact that the strap drop is completely off. It's supposed to be approx. 22" as a crossbody strap (56cm according to the YSL website), whereas the bag I received has a crossbody strap length of 26.4" (67cm). A difference of almost 5 inches seems pretty significant, the kind of thing a quality control person would catch in a luxury bag. (I checked, and RueLaLa's own product description for the bag I bought says the strap drop is 22", though it says that the "actual" measurements may vary slightly.)
> 
> The bag otherwise looks OK to me (as a luxury bag novice), though if I'm being nitpicky I would say that the top foldover flap may not be 100% centered (so that there's a *very* slight asymmetry if you compare the left side of the bag to the right side of the bag).
> 
> On the one hand, I understand that sometimes 'imperfect' versions of bags can end up at the designer's own outlet stores or even on the gray market. If, for instance, I saw this bag at an actual YSL outlet store, I would be unfazed. But since I bought it from a third party, should I assume the bag I've received is a fake?
> 
> It's a "final sale" item but I've already contacted RueLaLa to request a full refund and to let them know that I'll initiate a chargeback/dispute with my credit card company (Chase Sapphire) if they don't cooperate. But should I go ahead and pay for an authentication service to back up my claim? If so, which US-based service would you recommend?
> 
> Thank you VERY much!


people were reporting that Costco online was also selling loulou with a very long strap drop. I don't know if the bags being sold by these 3rd party resellers with the extra long straps are confirmed to be authentic or fake but my Lou Lou strap drop is short, def the 22 inches as described on the website and I only know this bc it felt short when I got it so I measured! I have purchased items from RueLaLa (not ysl) but they are a clearing house so it could be the case that they bought from another distributor and not YSL directly. I would rather return it if you can so that in the future there is no question about the difference in strap length. I don't know who authenticates ysl, sorry I cannot help there.


----------



## missemarie33

soliva97 said:


> Hi There!
> 
> I am about to finish grad school in December and am really contemplating on getting a small Loulou as a little treat. I tried on the bag in gold hardware and black hardware. At first, I thought I wanted the gold hardware but with careful thinking, I don't need another black bag with a gold chain (I have the Gucci Marmont camera bag, and I think they're too similar). I also fell IN LOVE with how the black with black hardware looked. It suited my style much more than the GHW. The only thing that's drawing me back from fully committing to the Black with BHW is the chipping on the chains. Would anyone like to share their experience regarding the chains and logo please- how it's worn over time, is it truly noticeable, etc. I'd also love to hear if anyone has purchased the black on black in more recent years and if they think the chains have been improved upon? Thank you so much!!!


I felt the same way about the aged gold hardware, so I ordered silver, it was blah to me, so I tried the small loulou in black on black despite being scared. Mine is from 2018 and it does have some wear on the chain where the edges rub on the grommets. I would say this area of wear is about 1/4 an inch long and I cannot see the wear with the naked eye without my phone flashlight pointed at it, or taking a photo of the chain and zooming in to inspect... I have zero chipping on the Monogram logo on the front and zero chipping on the grommets themselves. I don't baby my bags but I also don't throw them around. like anything else, you see some ppl who have scraped the corners off their bags. I guess its a matter of how you treat it. I would highly recommend black on black. its edgy and classy, modern and timeless. Its literally everything you want it to be, anytime you wear it.


----------



## soliva97

missemarie33 said:


> I felt the same way about the aged gold hardware, so I ordered silver, it was blah to me, so I tried the small loulou in black on black despite being scared. Mine is from 2018 and it does have some wear on the chain where the edges rub on the grommets. I would say this area of wear is about 1/4 an inch long and I cannot see the wear with the naked eye without my phone flashlight pointed at it, or taking a photo of the chain and zooming in to inspect... I have zero chipping on the Monogram logo on the front and zero chipping on the grommets themselves. I don't baby my bags but I also don't throw them around. like anything else, you see some ppl who have scraped the corners off their bags. I guess its a matter of how you treat it. I would highly recommend black on black. its edgy and classy, modern and timeless. Its literally everything you want it to be, anytime you wear it.


Thank you so much for this, very helpful and definitely puts me more at ease!


----------



## missemarie33

soliva97 said:


> Thank you so much for this, very helpful and definitely puts me more at ease!


No prob! I’ve taken some close up photos of my hardware so you can see for yourself! with close ups photo it looks like about 4 links are affected on the edges where the chain feeds through the internal loops and rubs when worn as shoulder bag. But that’s hidden inside when worn as a shoulder bag and when crossbody just seeing the chain hang naturally you cannot see it at all. Again this bag is from 2018 so nearly 5 years old, however I do not wear it daily. I rotate my bags regularly. I hope this helps you decide. If that would drive you crazy it is something to consider.


----------



## mariliz11

My new small puffer is here and it’s so smooth!


----------



## HavPlenty

mariliz11 said:


> My new small puffer is here and it’s so smooth!
> View attachment 5223524


Congrats! What size is it?


----------



## mariliz11

HavPlenty said:


> Congrats! What size is it?


Small!


----------



## soliva97

Thank you to everyone who helped me!! Decided to go with the small Loulou, black with black hardware! She is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## missemarie33

soliva97 said:


> Thank you to everyone who helped me!! Decided to go with the small Loulou, black with black hardware! She is GORGEOUS!!!!


congrats! you will love her! Beautiful bag!


----------



## Litsa

My new black on black toy puffer.


----------



## mariliz11

Litsa said:


> View attachment 5232165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new black on black toy puffer.


This size is on my radar too! Would you mind sharing a pic worn as a shoulder bag? I’ve seen people shortening the chain strap with clasps or a knot and I’m wondering how it would look.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

Hello anybody know how many % discount price in Hawaii before tax ? I planing to go to Maui


----------



## Litsa

mariliz11 said:


> This size is on my radar too! Would you mind sharing a pic worn as a shoulder bag? I’ve seen people shortening the chain strap with clasps or a knot and I’m wondering how it would look.


Yeah I use a black safety pin to shorten the strap which works really well. When you knot the chain, it can loosen throughout the day as you’re using the bag.


----------



## mariliz11

Litsa said:


> Yeah I use a black safety pin to shorten the strap which works really well. When you knot the chain, it can loosen throughout the day as you’re using the bag.
> View attachment 5232588
> 
> View attachment 5232589
> 
> View attachment 5232590


Looks great!


----------



## Rose71

Spy said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of the small Lou Lou in Brownie? I received this as a gift as the burgundy one was not in stock in-store in Singapore. The colour is unique, but somehow I feel it add ages to me under certain lighting. I’m torn between 1) exchanging it for the black one, or 2) to return it and order the burgundy one online if the physical store allows me to.
> 
> For context, I already have an old medium Chanel boy in black with ruthenium hardware.
> 
> I am able to add the burgundy option to cart on YSL Singapore page. Does it mean they would ship it from an available country? I’m just worried that the online order might come with defects and I get stuck with it considering it’s already an exchange.
> 
> Opinions and suggestions are welcome!
> 
> View attachment 5172637
> View attachment 5172638


I Love that Color and think over it. I have toy lou lou in Dark beige and love


----------



## chanelandchamps

theara0101 said:


> Hello anybody know how many % discount price in Hawaii before tax ? I planing to go to Maui


I don’t think Maui has a YSL but if so, it’s 10% now. It used to be 25% off everything but it changed in July


----------



## Nikkikok

ashlie said:


> Just bought Black with black HW. I’m in love. It’s so beautiful. I bought mine in the medium size [emoji847]



Do you have any issues with the hardware chipping? I heard multiple time that the black hardware coat chips of and the silver shows.. would love to hear what your experience is!


----------



## celestial8

Hi everyone, I ordered a beautiful Loulou in dark beige from the YSL website and it arrived so quickly. I LOVE it! I just have one question. Are creases on the side of the bag normal or is it an issue? Sharing some photos. Thanks!

Edit: I just spoke to a sales rep and they reassured me that due to the nature of the leather, it’s very typical for Loulou bags to have such creases at the sides. In case anyone else was wondering.


----------



## HavPlenty

celestial8 said:


> Hi everyone, I ordered a beautiful Loulou in dark beige from the YSL website and it arrived so quickly. I LOVE it! I just have one question. Are creases on the side of the bag normal or is it an issue? Sharing some photos. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I just spoke to a sales rep and they reassured me that due to the nature of the leather, it’s very typical for Loulou bags to have such creases at the sides. In case anyone else was wondering.
> 
> View attachment 5259139
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259141
> 
> View attachment 5259142


It looks like it was squashed. I wouldn't say it was normal but definitely can happen if it stayed that way for a period of time.


----------



## celestial8

HavPlenty said:


> It looks like it was squashed. I wouldn't say it was normal but definitely can happen if it stayed that way for a period of time.



Thanks for your response. The sales rep I spoke to said many loulou bags have such creases when new due to the leather. Do you think this is a cause for a return? I’ve already taken all the protective packaging off so I’m not even sure if I could return it if I wanted to.


----------



## missemarie33

celestial8 said:


> Hi everyone, I ordered a beautiful Loulou in dark beige from the YSL website and it arrived so quickly. I LOVE it! I just have one question. Are creases on the side of the bag normal or is it an issue? Sharing some photos. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I just spoke to a sales rep and they reassured me that due to the nature of the leather, it’s very typical for Loulou bags to have such creases at the sides. In case anyone else was wondering.
> 
> View attachment 5259139
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259141
> 
> View attachment 5259142
> 
> [/QUOTE,
> I think I have a strong wrinkle on one side but I never noticed it before, if it bothers you tho you should exchange it however I do think it’s normal to the way the bag is constructed. My toy size has them as well… the small is the black the toy is natural color


----------



## celestial8

Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## mfa777

Hi, everyone!
I bought small taupe Lou Lou yesterday and not sure if I should keep it due to creases on the flap. I haven’t seen many loulou’s before, not sure if it’s normal for them, although SA said it is.
What do you think?)
(creases on the right side of the flap)
Also I am wondering if bag that initially was smooth will get wrinkles during wear anyway?


----------



## mfa777

All the bags I've tried, if anyone interested in seeing different sizes/colors etc)
I am 5’9” / 175cm


----------



## purpledress

mfa777 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I bought small taupe Lou Lou yesterday and not sure if I should keep it due to creases on the flap. I haven’t seen many loulou’s before, not sure if it’s normal for them, although SA said it is.
> What do you think?)
> (creases on the right side of the flap)
> Also I am wondering if bag that initially was smooth will get wrinkles during wear anyway?
> 
> View attachment 5260193
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260194



Those creases along the flap are a commonly mentioned bugbear but I personally see it as normal and inevitable? It's not something I would ever have even noticed, but people do bring it up a lot! 

I love your bag combo by the way!


----------



## purpledress

mfa777 said:


> All the bags I've tried, if anyone interested in seeing different sizes/colors etc)
> I am 5’9” / 175cm
> 
> View attachment 5260225
> View attachment 5260226
> View attachment 5260227
> View attachment 5260228
> View attachment 5260229
> View attachment 5260230
> View attachment 5260231



Love this!! This is so useful, thank you!! I'm really feeling the black on black!!


----------



## missemarie33

mfa777 said:


> All the bags I've tried, if anyone interested in seeing different sizes/colors etc)
> I am 5’9” / 175cm
> 
> View attachment 5260225
> View attachment 5260226
> View attachment 5260227
> View attachment 5260228
> View attachment 5260229
> View attachment 5260230
> View attachment 5260231


Thanks for sharing the photos, what is the name of the grey color toy you are wearing? and is that in gold or silver hardware? thx!


----------



## mfa777

theara0101 said:


> Hello anybody know how many % discount price in Hawaii before tax ? I planing to go to Maui


Gold hardware, don’t know the name


----------



## nikkisharif

Out of all the bags I have, I realized my only black one was my Boy Chanel Large PouchNow I get to add this beauty to my collection!!


----------



## jackosabel

Hi! Pls enlighten me  Are you guys familiar with single chain ysl lou lou from 2017? Looking in to buying this one but I have not seen a single chain lou lou so far. Was it discontinued? It comes with auth certificate from entrupy btw. Thanks so much! Stay Safe!


----------



## missemarie33

jackosabel said:


> Hi! Pls enlighten me  Are you guys familiar with single chain ysl lou lou from 2017? Looking in to buying this one but I have not seen a single chain lou lou so far. Was it discontinued? It comes with auth certificate from entrupy btw. Thanks so much! Stay Safe!


yes single chain Lou Lou does exist. Im not good enough to authenticate this, but you will need photos of the made in stamp with the serial number on the inside of the bag and close ups of the hardware including the rivets where the chain goes through the bag to authenticate accurately.


----------



## Antigone

jackosabel said:


> Hi! Pls enlighten me  Are you guys familiar with single chain ysl lou lou from 2017? Looking in to buying this one but I have not seen a single chain lou lou so far. Was it discontinued? It comes with auth certificate from entrupy btw. Thanks so much! Stay Safe!



Yes I believe that single chain was the design of the first batch of the Loulou.


----------



## joheinous

So I need advice. I purchased a blue suede small LouLou during the Saks gift card event, before prices went up. I have not used it yet, as I was saving it for my birthday reveal (this Friday). I had also place a preorder for a black leather small loulou with gold hardware at NM. That was supposed to ship in May. Well, it arrived today!!!! I also got that before the price increase.

My question is two fold. Which one would you keep? I actually don't have a plain black bag for daytime that I'm using. I do wear a lot of blue and thought the midnight suede would be great. I couldn't decide and I figured the black bag would be cancelled.

Also, I spent the Saks gift card ($600) on a pre order for another bag (a tan Loewe Puzzle) back ordered for March. If I return the Saks bag, do they discount the gift card from the return? I don't think I can cancel my March pre order, or can I? Thanks!


----------



## mariliz11

joheinous said:


> So I need advice. I purchased a blue suede small LouLou during the Saks gift card event, before prices went up. I have not used it yet, as I was saving it for my birthday reveal (this Friday). I had also place a preorder for a black leather small loulou with gold hardware at NM. That was supposed to ship in May. Well, it arrived today!!!! I also got that before the price increase.
> 
> My question is two fold. Which one would you keep? I actually don't have a plain black bag for daytime that I'm using. I do wear a lot of blue and thought the midnight suede would be great. I couldn't decide and I figured the black bag would be cancelled.
> 
> Also, I spent the Saks gift card ($600) on a pre order for another bag (a tan Loewe Puzzle) back ordered for March. If I return the Saks bag, do they discount the gift card from the return? I don't think I can cancel my March pre order, or can I? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5268798


Is there an option to keep both? The black is a classic and timeless piece but the blue looks so luscious!


----------



## joheinous

mariliz11 said:


> Is there an option to keep both? The black is a classic and timeless piece but the blue looks so luscious!


Of course, I could probably rationalize that....especially because I beat the price increase ($300 for the suede and $200 for the leather). It feels kind of crazy.


----------



## lyxxx035

joheinous said:


> So I need advice. I purchased a blue suede small LouLou during the Saks gift card event, before prices went up. I have not used it yet, as I was saving it for my birthday reveal (this Friday). I had also place a preorder for a black leather small loulou with gold hardware at NM. That was supposed to ship in May. Well, it arrived today!!!! I also got that before the price increase.
> 
> My question is two fold. Which one would you keep? I actually don't have a plain black bag for daytime that I'm using. I do wear a lot of blue and thought the midnight suede would be great. I couldn't decide and I figured the black bag would be cancelled.
> 
> Also, I spent the Saks gift card ($600) on a pre order for another bag (a tan Loewe Puzzle) back ordered for March. If I return the Saks bag, do they discount the gift card from the return? I don't think I can cancel my March pre order, or can I? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5268798


Black! While I also own a navy Loulou (in leather, not suede) and love the color, I more so am obsessed with the quality and durability of the leather.


----------



## lyxxx035

joheinous said:


> Of course, I could probably rationalize that....especially because I beat the price increase ($300 for the suede and $200 for the leather). It feels kind of crazy.


Are you still able to return the suede? I think Saks has a 30 day return policy. I think with the GC they might deduct it from your return but that’s just a guess!


----------



## missemarie33

joheinous said:


> So I need advice. I purchased a blue suede small LouLou during the Saks gift card event, before prices went up. I have not used it yet, as I was saving it for my birthday reveal (this Friday). I had also place a preorder for a black leather small loulou with gold hardware at NM. That was supposed to ship in May. Well, it arrived today!!!! I also got that before the price increase.
> 
> My question is two fold. Which one would you keep? I actually don't have a plain black bag for daytime that I'm using. I do wear a lot of blue and thought the midnight suede would be great. I couldn't decide and I figured the black bag would be cancelled.
> 
> Also, I spent the Saks gift card ($600) on a pre order for another bag (a tan Loewe Puzzle) back ordered for March. If I return the Saks bag, do they discount the gift card from the return? I don't think I can cancel my March pre order, or can I? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5268798


The finger marks on the suede would drive me insane. I would constantly be smoothing it in the same direction. Also suede is hard to keep looking nice and if it gets wet it gets hard in my opinion. Idk about how **this** suede performs but just in general I do notice a texture change if it’s gotten wet.


----------



## joheinous

missemarie33 said:


> The finger marks on the suede would drive me insane. I would constantly be smoothing it in the same direction. Also suede is hard to keep looking nice and if it gets wet it gets hard in my opinion. Idk about how **this** suede performs but just in general I do notice a texture change if it’s gotten wet.


I have another suede bag and never had "texture mark" problems. But, just looking at my photo, I can see that this suede acts more like velvet, and will have that issue. I think I made it under the wire for the holiday return policy (good until Jan. 15). I don't know how I feel about the $600 deduction since I applied the GC toward another bag, and that one is on pre order until March. I wonder if CS could cancel my preorder....what a mess I've created.


----------



## Ahardiva

Just treated myself to an early birthday present! This is the small in crema soft and I’m in love


----------



## joheinous

Ahardiva said:


> Just treated myself to an early birthday present! This is the small in crema soft and I’m in love


Gorgeous! Happy December birthday.


----------



## HavPlenty

Ahardiva said:


> Just treated myself to an early birthday present! This is the small in crema soft and I’m in love


This is so gorgeous and looks great with your casual outfit.


----------



## Ahardiva

HavPlenty said:


> This is so gorgeous and looks great with your casual outfit.



Thank you! I’ve realised recently that I need to find bags that work with my personal style which is more casual most of the time. I love the idea of being dressed up all the time but it doesn’t work for my lifestyle haha!


----------



## Ahardiva

joheinous said:


> Gorgeous! Happy December birthday.


Thank you!


----------



## mariliz11

Small puffer today going with me to the airport


----------



## HavPlenty

Ahardiva said:


> Thank you! I’ve realised recently that I need to find bags that work with my personal style which is more casual most of the time. I love the idea of being dressed up all the time but it doesn’t work for my lifestyle haha!


That's the beauty of the LouLou.    I thought the LouLou was too dressy period. Bought the medium and it sat in my closet forever because I felt it was too fancy to wear every day. But I was wrong. It can work with casual as well as dressy for dinners. It's too big for night time but I don't go out at night much anyway.


----------



## missemarie33

joheinous said:


> I have another suede bag and never had "texture mark" problems. But, just looking at my photo, I can see that this suede acts more like velvet, and will have that issue. I think I made it under the wire for the holiday return policy (good until Jan. 15). I don't know how I feel about the $600 deduction since I applied the GC toward another bag, and that one is on pre order until March. I wonder if CS could cancel my preorder....what a mess I've created.


what did you end up doing about the return and possible gift card issue?


----------



## Njeph

Hi. I’m want to get my first YSL puffer and was wondering what you guys think of black with gold versus black with silver hardware. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## keishapie1973

Njeph said:


> Hi. I’m want to get my first YSL puffer and was wondering what you guys think of black with gold versus black with silver hardware. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!



I have silver but I think both are gorgeous. I’m more casual and wear more silver. I honestly think you should get whatever hardware you prefer.


----------



## JZ's Princess

Njeph said:


> Hi. I’m want to get my first YSL puffer and was wondering what you guys think of black with gold versus black with silver hardware. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


I'm so excited to get mine too! I ordered a small black with silver hardware, as I wanted something more casual. I already have the becky in black and gold as a dressier option so figured this one would look less fancier. Lol..


----------



## Burberrygal65

Im looking to add a ysl into my collection and i am leaning towards loulou.  I just can’t seem to secide if I should go for medium or small!
Also, Im looking at their nude/beige color but i am terrified of color transfer! Anyone hs had any issues with that??


----------



## YAPPAY

Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## joheinous

missemarie33 said:


> what did you end up doing about the return and possible gift card issue?


I ended up returning the Suede bag to Saks, along with the gift certificate. They ended up canceling my pre order that the gift certificate was being used for. I ended up keeping the Black LouLou from NM. I'm very happy with my decision. It all worked out.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Eek! My new black-on-black Small Loulou has arrived and I am smitten!


----------



## Moxisox

PurseLoveSF said:


> Eek! My new black-on-black Small Loulou has arrived and I am smitten!
> 
> View attachment 5288149


Gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## baybepat

I recently purchased a small lou lou online (ssense) and I noticed the top hardware has black paint over the Saint Laurent. All the pictures i've seen are not black painted. It says it was made 0521. I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this or is this a new thing Saint Laurent is doing.


----------



## hlh0904

Hi everyone!

I am new to SL. I am currently awaiting the arrival of a preowned Black Medium Lou Lou with SH. I love this style. 

It is new to me and in very good shape. I read this thread in its entirety because it is amazing the wealth of knowledge you all have. Great read!

I find the Lou Lou to be a great handbag design and I think it is a classic for SL.

Would there be a price increase coming soon? Love the design so much I may opt to get another. Apologies if this was answered already.


----------



## citybaglady

baybepat said:


> I recently purchased a small lou lou online (ssense) and I noticed the top hardware has black paint over the Saint Laurent. All the pictures i've seen are not black painted. It says it was made 0521. I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this or is this a new thing Saint Laurent is doing.
> 
> View attachment 5290174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290176


I purchased from selfridges, and my bag looks the same, except it’s black with gold hardware. Hope that helps!


----------



## missemarie33

Burberrygal65 said:


> Im looking to add a ysl into my collection and i am leaning towards loulou.  I just can’t seem to secide if I should go for medium or small!
> Also, Im looking at their nude/beige color but i am terrified of color transfer! Anyone hs had any issues with that??


I sprayed my light natural color toy loulou with carbon pro and if color rubs off from my jeans just wipe the back of the bag with a damp paper towel and the color slides right off... its not issues at all. I highly recommend using carbon pro. I even sprayed my black small loulou just to help repel water if I get caught in the rain.


----------



## missemarie33

hlh0904 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to SL. I am currently awaiting the arrival of a preowned Black Medium Lou Lou with SH. I love this style.
> 
> It is new to me and in very good shape. I read this thread in its entirety because it is amazing the wealth of knowledge you all have. Great read!
> 
> I find the Lou Lou to be a great handbag design and I think it is a classic for SL.
> 
> Would there be a price increase coming soon? Love the design so much I may opt to get another. Apologies if this was answered already.


you know the saying "the only guarantees in life are death and taxes"? well add price increases as well. the bag has increased almost 1000 dollars since its original release. There will be price increases. The price went up recently in Nov but I don't know when the next increase is due to hit. It's been my experience they raise the prices once a year but now that its common for other designers to do semi annual raises they could too.


----------



## kwiechers1994

Hi everyone
Need a sense check here as I can’t decide if I’m just being too much of a perfectionist. Ordered the Small Lou Lou in black with gold hardware early December as a treat with my first bonus. My excitement quickly disappeared as on arrival, I discovered the bag was badly scratched. After a lot of to and fro with Harrods (UK), I returned the bag for a full refund and repurchased directly from Saint Laurent. The bag has arrived today and the first thing I noticed is the leather to the right side of the logo on the flat looks dented. The left side looks perfect, the right side just seems to be a bit warped. Is this normal? Also wondering if it may just need to sit for a while as it’s been in transit? Am I expecting too much perfection from a soft leather bag? Seems like really mixed thoughts on here so would appreciate views on if I should return, again! Thanks in advance


----------



## elee12

I went to look at the small LouLou yesterday and fell in love with the dark natural/caramel color! However, I’m not sure if it just matched what I happened to be wearing that day, and if dark beige would be a better/more versatile color. Also, it seems that dark beige is more popular and I’ve been unable to find many pictures or videos of the dark natural/caramel color.
Does anyone have it in this color and can share photos and how they style it?  Thank you!

P.S. The SA yesterday did tell me there is going to be another price increase in the next month or two, but I’m not sure if he was just trying to get me to buy the bag!


----------



## mariliz11

kwiechers1994 said:


> Hi everyone
> Need a sense check here as I can’t decide if I’m just being too much of a perfectionist. Ordered the Small Lou Lou in black with gold hardware early December as a treat with my first bonus. My excitement quickly disappeared as on arrival, I discovered the bag was badly scratched. After a lot of to and fro with Harrods (UK), I returned the bag for a full refund and repurchased directly from Saint Laurent. The bag has arrived today and the first thing I noticed is the leather to the right side of the logo on the flat looks dented. The left side looks perfect, the right side just seems to be a bit warped. Is this normal? Also wondering if it may just need to sit for a while as it’s been in transit? Am I expecting too much perfection from a soft leather bag? Seems like really mixed thoughts on here so would appreciate views on if I should return, again! Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293277
> View attachment 5293278
> View attachment 5293279
> View attachment 5293280
> View attachment 5293281
> View attachment 5293282


That looks quite squished! Too bad. You could try ‘massaging’ the leather with your hand to see if it gets better but if returning was an option I would personally do


----------



## nycgirl79

kwiechers1994 said:


> Hi everyone
> Need a sense check here as I can’t decide if I’m just being too much of a perfectionist. Ordered the Small Lou Lou in black with gold hardware early December as a treat with my first bonus. My excitement quickly disappeared as on arrival, I discovered the bag was badly scratched. After a lot of to and fro with Harrods (UK), I returned the bag for a full refund and repurchased directly from Saint Laurent. The bag has arrived today and the first thing I noticed is the leather to the right side of the logo on the flat looks dented. The left side looks perfect, the right side just seems to be a bit warped. Is this normal? Also wondering if it may just need to sit for a while as it’s been in transit? Am I expecting too much perfection from a soft leather bag? Seems like really mixed thoughts on here so would appreciate views on if I should return, again! Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293277
> View attachment 5293278
> View attachment 5293279
> View attachment 5293280
> View attachment 5293281
> View attachment 5293282



Ugh, I’m so sorry that you’re having so much difficulty obtaining a new, undamaged/un-squashed bag. It‘s unacceptable, and infuriating, given the prices that these luxury brands charge. I don’t think you‘re being too much of a perfectionist at all (and even if you were, come on, these items cost $$$$), and I personally would send this one back for an exchange. I can’t imagine the dent re-inflating, and to be completely honest, I think it looks awful. Please send it back for a new one! When you have an imperfection-free bag in your possession, you’re going to love it - it’s a great bag.


----------



## kwiechers1994

nycgirl79 said:


> Ugh, I’m so sorry that you’re having so much difficulty obtaining a new, undamaged/un-squashed bag. It‘s unacceptable, and infuriating, given the prices that these luxury brands charge. I don’t think you‘re being too much of a perfectionist at all (and even if you were, come on, these items cost $$$$), and I personally would send this one back for an exchange. I can’t imagine the dent re-inflating, and to be completely honest, I think it looks awful. Please send it back for a new one! When you have an imperfection-free bag in your possession, you’re going to love it - it’s a great bag.


Thank you so much for your words of wisdom. I think you are quite right, I’ll be returning tomorrow!


----------



## kwiechers1994

mariliz11 said:


> That looks quite squished! Too bad. You could try ‘massaging’ the leather with your hand to see if it gets better but if returning was an option I would personally do


Thank you! I agree.. will be returned tomorrow. Sigh! Hopefully third time lucky


----------



## nycgirl79

kwiechers1994 said:


> Thank you so much for your words of wisdom. I think you are quite right, I’ll be returning tomorrow!



You are definitely making the right decision! Hoping that the next one sent to you is the perfect bag you deserve.


----------



## hlh0904

missemarie33 said:


> you know the saying "the only guarantees in life are death and taxes"? well add price increases as well. the bag has increased almost 1000 dollars since its original release. There will be price increases. The price went up recently in Nov but I don't know when the next increase is due to hit. It's been my experience they raise the prices once a year but now that its common for other designers to do semi annual raises they could too.



Thank you! I was wondering what YSL was like. I am not that familiar with the brand, but have been scoping out this thread. Thank you for your info. It is much appreciated!


----------



## missemarie33

kwiechers1994 said:


> Hi everyone
> Need a sense check here as I can’t decide if I’m just being too much of a perfectionist. Ordered the Small Lou Lou in black with gold hardware early December as a treat with my first bonus. My excitement quickly disappeared as on arrival, I discovered the bag was badly scratched. After a lot of to and fro with Harrods (UK), I returned the bag for a full refund and repurchased directly from Saint Laurent. The bag has arrived today and the first thing I noticed is the leather to the right side of the logo on the flat looks dented. The left side looks perfect, the right side just seems to be a bit warped. Is this normal? Also wondering if it may just need to sit for a while as it’s been in transit? Am I expecting too much perfection from a soft leather bag? Seems like really mixed thoughts on here so would appreciate views on if I should return, again! Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293277
> View attachment 5293278
> View attachment 5293279
> View attachment 5293280
> View attachment 5293281
> View attachment 5293282


no I would not keep that. there are some wrinkles im willing to overlook, and yes it will get some wrinkles with use, and ive created some of my own wrinkles by not stuffing it properly while traveling. BUT new from the YSL store I would not accept that wrinkle. the placement is too bothersome.


----------



## missemarie33

hlh0904 said:


> Thank you! I was wondering what YSL was like. I am not that familiar with the brand, but have been scoping out this thread. Thank you for your info. It is much appreciated!


no prob. just to put it in perspective the small loulou I bought was originally like 1490 or 1590 I can't remember but now is 2390. its just gone up like crazy. now the price of the toy is what the small used to be. its only going up.


----------



## Njeph

I bought a toy Loulou puffer from Nordstrom. I hadn’t seen it in person and it arrived yesterday. It’s quite small. It is black with silver hardware and I used a bunch of gift cards so if I return it I would want to exchange it for a small Loulou. What do people think about the small puffer with black hardware?


----------



## blkbarbie310

I am somewhat new to YSL. I only have one envelope style wallet on a chain. I decided to take a look at the brand again and went back and forth between the toy LouLou and toy Puffer. I think my heart was set on the puffer but I wasn't crazy about the price. I settled for the toy LouLou in black with gold hardware. It definitely wasn't love at first site. I felt the leather was hard and stiff. I didn't like the all leather strap and metal clasps. When I went to return it - before even mentioning why I was there, the SA pulled out the dark beige toy LouLou and said "this looks like your style and is perfect with your outfit". I could have squealed. The toy LouLou was immediate heart eyes....from the squishy buttery soft leather, the chain and leather strap combo and just the stylishness of the bag made my heart sing! Now....I've got to see what's next on my radar.


----------



## Speedyc33

I got a great deal on a small loulou,black with sh. It was from Flannels (i’m in uk) the small loulou retails in the uk for £1645 currently. Flannels had it for £1346. They also had the medium reduced to £1499! Which should be well over £1800. I’ve had my eye on this bag for a while and have had a Loulou card holder for several years. It arrived and is perfect! So glad I purchased as within a few days, the prices were back to normal!I assume it was poss an error and they had applied a sale discount to everythi g saint laurent but should have just been clothes as those are still marked down. They also had the croc black with SH medium sunset reduced to £1499! Wish I purchased both in hindsight!


----------



## kate_cat

I’ve joined the Loulou club! I now have the Toy!! So happy with it!


----------



## kate_cat

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3725350
> View attachment 3725351
> View attachment 3725352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first 3 pics are on with the saint Laurent strap on its longest setting.  The 4th picture is with my chain strap I added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725353
> 
> I get all my chain straps from http://www.mautto.com
> They make them in almost any possible length and all different finishes and style of chains.


Which one did you get and what length?


----------



## elisarodz

Toy Loulou lovers-! Just got my new Toy Loulou yesterday.. Where is your serial number tab stitched? Mine is located inside the back zip pocket, but at the bottom corner (like in the wayy corner- is that normal?)


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

baybepat said:


> I recently purchased a small lou lou online (ssense) and I noticed the top hardware has black paint over the Saint Laurent. All the pictures i've seen are not black painted. It says it was made 0521. I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this or is this a new thing Saint Laurent is doing.
> 
> View attachment 5290174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290176


Hi how does the chain look like it has chipped at all? I’m looking at this brand because everyone is complaining that the LV gold chains are chipping within the month. And I preferred the gold to to the silver so I might get one if this model.


----------



## helladesigner

elisarodz said:


> Toy Loulou lovers-! Just got my new Toy Loulou yesterday.. Where is your serial number tab stitched? Mine is located inside the back zip pocket, but at the bottom corner (like in the wayy corner- is that normal?)



Yes, this is where mine is located and is normal!


----------



## Greeneyesgirl89

Out and about with my medium puffer!


----------



## MBlanco7

Love this pink!


----------



## Bags4beauty

Does anyone have a picture of the “brownie” color. Think its super card to se in detail on the website and I feel that it sometimes gets mixed up with the “brown soil”


----------



## foxgal

kwiechers1994 said:


> Hi everyone
> Need a sense check here as I can’t decide if I’m just being too much of a perfectionist. Ordered the Small Lou Lou in black with gold hardware early December as a treat with my first bonus. My excitement quickly disappeared as on arrival, I discovered the bag was badly scratched. After a lot of to and fro with Harrods (UK), I returned the bag for a full refund and repurchased directly from Saint Laurent. The bag has arrived today and the first thing I noticed is the leather to the right side of the logo on the flat looks dented. The left side looks perfect, the right side just seems to be a bit warped. Is this normal? Also wondering if it may just need to sit for a while as it’s been in transit? Am I expecting too much perfection from a soft leather bag? Seems like really mixed thoughts on here so would appreciate views on if I should return, again! Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293277
> View attachment 5293278
> View attachment 5293279
> View attachment 5293280
> View attachment 5293281
> View attachment 5293282




Sorry but I really recommend you send it back. Mine had a very slight wobble, way less noticeable than yours, when I got it and it has become much more pronounced over time!


----------



## flisilvia

I’ve bought a  Lou Lou puffer Small blanc vintage Ghw. It’s wonderful!  I’m trying to understand whether I would use it or not, first for the color (nice but delicate) and for the size (too small?) The chain is quite short compared to the regular Lou Lou or the Niki…Should I change it with another colour/size? Any experiences?


----------



## Moxisox

flisilvia said:


> I’ve bought a  Lou Lou puffer Small blanc vintage Ghw. It’s wonderful!  I’m trying to understand whether I would use it or not, first for the color (nice but delicate) and for the size (too small?) The chain is quite short compared to the regular Lou Lou or the Niki…Should I change it with another colour/size? Any experiences?


I have the mini Puffer in blanc vintage. I’ve had it for about a year now. I protected it with carbon pro when I first received it, and haven’t had any issues. I’m not generally hard on my bags, and don’t wear it with dark denim.  Because the majority of my collection is black bags, or brown (LV canvas), I really like having a light bag for spring/summer and even winter.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Could anyone help? Is the current 'sea turquoise' color the same as any previous color, like petrol or dark turquoise? If anyone has sea turquoise or has seen it in person please advise, thank you.


----------



## Pole_rose

Is this the color you are talking about ? Just saw this in the Bloomingdales website and almost bought it before I talked myself out of buying a light colored suede.


----------



## Pole_rose

Pole_rose said:


> Is this the color you are talking about ? Just saw this in the Bloomingdales website and almost bought it before I talked myself out of buying a light colored suede.


Also someone please talk me out of buying a light colored suede bag. I live in LA so I think I can get away with it but I wear a lot of black and am nervous about color transfer.


----------



## Moxisox

Pole_rose said:


> Also someone please talk me out of buying a light colored suede bag. I live in LA so I think I can get away with it but I wear a lot of black and am nervous about color transfer.


I would be really nervous with light suede as well. I have red suede shoes, and it’s really hard to get any dirt or spots out. In my experience classic/soft leathers (not patent) are so much easier to fix when they get color transfer.


----------



## missemarie33

Pole_rose said:


> Also someone please talk me out of buying a light colored suede bag. I live in LA so I think I can get away with it but I wear a lot of black and am nervous about color transfer.


if your already concerned about it, don't do it. If your the type of person who wouldn't worry and wouldn't be bothered than go ahead. if you plan to wear crossbody I think its going to show wear and black color transfer easily. I would also be worried about dirty showing. Just the random accidental uncontrollable grime of life could get it at any moment LOL, a random child touches it at a restaurant, someone bumps you in the market with their wet produce...ugghh no.


----------



## purpledress

missemarie33 said:


> if your already concerned about it, don't do it. If your the type of person who wouldn't worry and wouldn't be bothered than go ahead. if you plan to wear crossbody I think its going to show wear and black color transfer easily. I would also be worried about dirty showing. Just the random accidental uncontrollable grime of life could get it at any moment LOL, a random child touches it at a restaurant, someone bumps you in the market with their wet produce...ugghh no.



Haha these are the exact kinds of scenario I fear and know I can't avoid. I returned a cinnamon suede College bag for this reason (so sad because I loved it so!!)


----------



## Pole_rose

Hi all! Another loulou question- how similar is the loulou small (regular, not puffer) to the Chanel 19 in your opinion? I saw one in black with GHW and it looked so similar to my Chanel 19 (small, black) that I couldn’t get it out of my head that I would be repeating if I got that bag. Now I really want the loulou small in black w black HW but didn’t want too much overlap with the Chanel 19 so instead I got the Kate medium in black with black HW from Bloomingdales, waiting on it to come and wondering if I made a mistake??? Bloomingdales also doesn’t have the loulou small in black on black so that helped to make my decision (need to use gift cards!). Thoughts?


----------



## Pole_rose

purpledress said:


> Haha these are the exact kinds of scenario I fear and know I can't avoid. I returned a cinnamon suede College bag for this reason (so sad because I loved it so!!)


Thanks everyone. I’ve been wanting a Lou Lou for years but aside from the Lou Lou puffer small in dark beige with gold HW I haven’t found one that looks good on me and that I need for some reason. The dark colors are elegant but redundant in my collection, the small ones ones in any color look silly on me , but the medium Lou Lou looks too big and heavy! This one, while small is such a lovely color I thought I’d give it a go but the light suede is a non starter. The search continues !


----------



## miznina

doni said:


> French


----------



## lvr4shoes

flisilvia said:


> I’ve bought a  Lou Lou puffer Small blanc vintage Ghw. It’s wonderful!  I’m trying to understand whether I would use it or not, first for the color (nice but delicate) and for the size (too small?) The chain is quite short compared to the regular Lou Lou or the Niki…Should I change it with another colour/size? Any experiences?


I want this exact bag. It’s actually on my list!


----------



## Sibelle

Actually I wanted to present my very first YSL bag here, but Farfetch delivered me the wrong bag  . So much for my first experience with a YSL bag. I ordered the Small LouLou in Dark Beige - and this is what I got:



This is the Blanc Vintage color. The bag is beautiful, but I just cannot wear a white bag. Way too delicate for me.
I am really annoyed that this happened and I already returned the bag today. At least Farfetch was very helpful with the return.

Now I am rethinking everything and my next plan is to visit the YSL boutique in the city and check out all their bags before buying .


----------



## lvr4shoes

Sibelle said:


> Actually I wanted to present my very first YSL bag here, but Farfetch delivered me the wrong bag  . So much for my first experience with a YSL bag. I ordered the Small LouLou in Dark Beige - and this is what I got:
> 
> View attachment 5341199
> 
> This is the Blanc Vintage color. The bag is beautiful, but I just cannot wear a white bag. Way too delicate for me.
> I am really annoyed that this happened and I already returned the bag today. At least Farfetch was very helpful with the return.
> 
> Now I am rethinking everything and my next plan is to visit the YSL boutique in the city and check out all their bags before buying .


It’s so beautiful


----------



## jackie100

Does anyone know if the toy loulou will comfortably fit a s21 ultra phone?

Bag dimensions are
Toy LouLou  7.8 X 5.5 X 2.9 INCHES  and my phone is  phone (6.5 x 2.98 x 0.35 in)
So technically it should fit but I did a search on the forum and people with a Galaxy 10 Note (which is smaller than me) said their phones did not fit....

Also, do the new ones have an adjustable strap or not? I read that the new ones no longer have an adjustable strap but this one on the YSL site says it has an adjustable strap...    https://www.ysl.com/en-us/loulou/loulou-toy-bag-in-matelasse--y--leather-678401DV7071229.html


----------



## fuzishere

jackie100 said:


> Does anyone know if the toy loulou will comfortably fit a s21 ultra phone?
> 
> Bag dimensions are
> Toy LouLou  7.8 X 5.5 X 2.9 INCHES  and my phone is  phone (6.5 x 2.98 x 0.35 in)
> So technically it should fit but I did a search on the forum and people with a Galaxy 10 Note (which is smaller than me) said their phones did not fit....
> 
> Also, do the new ones have an adjustable strap or not? I read that the new ones no longer have an adjustable strap but this one on the YSL site says it has an adjustable strap...    https://www.ysl.com/en-us/loulou/loulou-toy-bag-in-matelasse--y--leather-678401DV7071229.html


I've got a S20 FE and it just about fits if that's any help?


----------



## chilipepper_96

Pole_rose said:


> Also someone please talk me out of buying a light colored suede bag. I live in LA so I think I can get away with it but I wear a lot of black and am nervous about color transfer.


Sorry I can’t. I don’t even like suede but the color and hardware combo has me drooling.


----------



## Cab2407

Can anyone speak to the wear and tear of the small loulou Matelasse? I want to get it in black but I’m afraid you’ll start to see creases in the leather all around.


----------



## Burberrygal65

Is it normal to have some impressions on the loulou leather? Mine is brand new but i notice some Impressions and Im not sure if they are really ‘dents’ or just the nature of the leather and the puff.
I am attaching some pics. TIA!
Just dont want to drive all the way for nothing.


----------



## HavPlenty

Burberrygal65 said:


> Is it normal to have some impressions on the loulou leather? Mine is brand new but i notice some Impressions and Im not sure if they are really ‘dents’ or just the nature of the leather and the puff.
> I am attaching some pics. TIA!
> Just dont want to drive all the way for nothing.


It's not natural but not uncommon. Yours looked the chain was left on top of it on one side. My first LouLou had some dents or wrinkles that I didn't notice in the store. I ended up driving a long way to exchange. LOL the CA said that this was a common thing. She was right. The other bags looked worse. Mind you none of them looked bad but mine still looked better. So in the end I kept the bag.

Only you know what you're willing to live with. Good luck!


----------



## ellys

Hi Lou Lou lovers!

I’m not sure whether this is the right thread to be posting this.. I have just received a Loulou as a gift, purchased from a YSL outlet at Marina Bay Sands, Singapore. However, the condition of the bag is quite appalling and I need some advice on whether this is actually normal, please


----------



## stm001

Hello! I just purchased my FIRST Saint Laurent! I own a Celine Nano Luggage in black w/ GHW and just purchased a LouLou small in black matelasse with black hardware. I was going for the dark beige to add to my collection but they didn't have a store model and the black on black is just so appealing to me and I fell in love (I already have matching black on black wallet)! But now I'm wondering if I made the right choice? Is the black hardware going to hold up over time? What should I do?! Also it came with a very faint scratch but the rest of the bag is in PERFECT condition. I unpackaged it from the wrapping myself. Should I exchange it?


----------



## brnicutie

Sibelle said:


> Actually I wanted to present my very first YSL bag here, but Farfetch delivered me the wrong bag  . So much for my first experience with a YSL bag. I ordered the Small LouLou in Dark Beige - and this is what I got:
> 
> View attachment 5341199
> 
> This is the Blanc Vintage color. The bag is beautiful, but I just cannot wear a white bag. Way too delicate for me.
> I am really annoyed that this happened and I already returned the bag today. At least Farfetch was very helpful with the return.
> 
> Now I am rethinking everything and my next plan is to visit the YSL boutique in the city and check out all their bags before buying .


I have the envelope in dark beige and the color is gorgeous. I want to get the small LouLou in taupe next.


----------



## wzy21

ellys said:


> Hi Lou Lou lovers!
> 
> I’m not sure whether this is the right thread to be posting this.. I have just received a Loulou as a gift, purchased from a YSL outlet at Marina Bay Sands, Singapore. However, the condition of the bag is quite appalling and I need some advice on whether this is actually normal, please
> 
> View attachment 5347489
> View attachment 5347488
> View attachment 5347487
> View attachment 5347485
> View attachment 5347486


the creases at the back and on the front flap near the logo are not normal and I wouldn't consider these acceptable.


----------



## Yvku

elee12 said:


> I went to look at the small LouLou yesterday and fell in love with the dark natural/caramel color! However, I’m not sure if it just matched what I happened to be wearing that day, and if dark beige would be a better/more versatile color. Also, it seems that dark beige is more popular and I’ve been unable to find many pictures or videos of the dark natural/caramel color.
> Does anyone have it in this color and can share photos and how they style it?  Thank you!
> 
> P.S. The SA yesterday did tell me there is going to be another price increase in the next month or two, but I’m not sure if he was just trying to get me to buy the bag!



First picture shows the Natural Dark Small Loulou with the lights in the evening, and second picture is shot in natural sunlight. I had the same dilemma when deciding between the dark beige and natural brown. I imagine the dark beige is a cooler color and may be easier to match depending on your wardrobe color (e.g if you wear plenty of pastels or loud colors). The natural dark however goes beautiful with similiar color schemes. Let me know your thoughts 

(Also, dark beige is a color that has been around from past seasons, while natural dark is a new color. May be why there are more photos/videos online of the former)


----------



## blkbarbie310

Happy Birthday to me!  I went into the boutique thinking for sure I'd want to purchase the LouLou in blanc vintage or grey khaki. However, this denim coloring combo was love at first sight. I'm just not sure how practical it is or how much use I'll get out of it.


----------



## aftereuphoria

After owning the Small Loulou in black for the last few months, I'm thinking of getting the Toy size since I love the functionality so much.  Wanted to know if anyone owns the colour Blanc Vintage, how's the wear and tear/colour transfer like? Really want to add a white bag into my collection but I know it's high maintenance, my alternative would be Rouge Opyum, YSL's reds are equally beautiful IMO. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Desphousemom

Hey there! I’m new to the Lou Lou club. I ordered my medium in taupe. I haven’t taken the film off yet of the snap. I just noticed this place behind the snap. It’s a gold circle I believe.  Is this normal for the bag or a defect? Since it’s under the flap it’s not even noticeable, but I’d like a brand new bag to be in brand new condition Do you treat it with some sort of water repellent  before wearing it?


----------



## lvr4shoes

Does the back of you all’s Loulou’s stitching line up perfectly?


----------



## Sassy

I’ve joined the loulou club with my small taupe! I had my eye on the dark beige but once I saw the taupe, it was *heart eyes*. In case helpful for people with the same dilemma, here is a comparison of the two colors!


----------



## Moxisox

aftereuphoria said:


> After owning the Small Loulou in black for the last few months, I'm thinking of getting the Toy size since I love the functionality so much.  Wanted to know if anyone owns the colour Blanc Vintage, how's the wear and tear/colour transfer like? Really want to add a white bag into my collection but I know it's high maintenance, my alternative would be Rouge Opyum, YSL's reds are equally beautiful IMO. Thanks in advance!


I have the blanc vintage mini puffer. I haven’t experienced any color transfer, but with any white bag there’s a higher risk, especially if wearing dark denim. I do like that it’s not a bright white, but more of a cream with a slight grey undertone. I have a matching Tarrago cream, so when it ultimately ends up with some corner wear, I can fix it right away.


----------



## missemarie33

Sassy said:


> I’ve joined the loulou club with my small taupe! I had my eye on the dark beige but once I saw the taupe, it was *heart eyes*. In case helpful for people with the same dilemma, here is a comparison of the two colors!


is the dark beige the darker of the two?


----------



## Sassy

missemarie33 said:


> is the dark beige the darker of the two?


The taupe is the darker one. Dark beige is misleading, it’s more light beige in person.


----------



## blkbarbie310

blkbarbie310 said:


> Happy Birthday to me!  I went into the boutique thinking for sure I'd want to purchase the LouLou in blanc vintage or grey khaki. However, this denim coloring combo was love at first sight. I'm just not sure how practical it is or how much use I'll get out of it.
> 
> View attachment 5355109



I've decided I'm going to exchange this for the blanc vintage. Outside of taking it out of the box to capture this picture, I have not used it. I think I would have preferred the blue denim more or if it leaned more pink. Lilac is difficult for me to pair with my wardrobe.


----------



## Yvku

Sassy said:


> I’ve joined the loulou club with my small taupe! I had my eye on the dark beige but once I saw the taupe, it was *heart eyes*. In case helpful for people with the same dilemma, here is a comparison of the two colors!


This is super helpful!!! Thank you. I’ve been obsessing over colors for a while and would like to get a Loulou in the beige/taupe-ish color range. Any suggestions or recommendations are welcomed. I have a perpetual issue of never being able to make up my mind!


----------



## Sassy

Yvku said:


> This is super helpful!!! Thank you. I’ve been obsessing over colors for a while and would like to get a Loulou in the beige/taupe-ish color range. Any suggestions or recommendations are welcomed. I have a perpetual issue of never being able to make up my mind!


Are you able to go to a boutique to try on both colors? It was so helpful to see both in person at the same time. I think if I just saw dark beige I would have gone with that but when you put it side by side, you can really see the difference. I think since the dark beige is lighter, the SA mentioned it would be more prone to color transfer. The taupe is slightly darker and a true neutral I think. HTH!


----------



## elee12

Yvku said:


> First picture shows the Natural Dark Small Loulou with the lights in the evening, and second picture is shot in natural sunlight. I had the same dilemma when deciding between the dark beige and natural brown. I imagine the dark beige is a cooler color and may be easier to match depending on your wardrobe color (e.g if you wear plenty of pastels or loud colors). The natural dark however goes beautiful with similiar color schemes. Let me know your thoughts
> 
> (Also, dark beige is a color that has been around from past seasons, while natural dark is a new color. May be why there are more photos/videos online of the former)
> 
> View attachment 5351946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351947



Thank you!!!


----------



## missemarie33

Sassy said:


> The taupe is the darker one. Dark beige is misleading, it’s more light beige in person.


the color names they choose are impossible! there are so many different colors of beige over the last few years and then department stores sometimes call them something else entirely! Thanks for the clarification!!!


----------



## brill2

Hi everyone,
I bought this two bags from different second-hand store, one small and one toy. I noticed that the leather is totally different, the small one is Matt and the toy is shiny. The first one is from 2016 according to the batch code and the other one from 2018. What do you think about it?


----------



## bagwhore808

I just picked this Toy LouLou up last night.  A bit smaller than expected, phone is really snug in it.  Bought it at Neimans on their double GC deal.  It didn't come with the authenticity cards, should I return for a new one?  Aside from that, I absolutely love the color!  It's a super cute purse though I was going back and forth between this one amd the mini puffer. Which do you think is the more classic, stand the test of time bag?


----------



## mariliz11

brill2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I bought this two bags from different second-hand store, one small and one toy. I noticed that the leather is totally different, the small one is Matt and the toy is shiny. The first one is from 2016 according to the batch code and the other one from 2018. What do you think about it?
> View attachment 5368362


Not sure about the matte one, but my Loulou is from 2018 too and the leather is shiny like your toy one


----------



## aftereuphoria

brill2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I bought this two bags from different second-hand store, one small and one toy. I noticed that the leather is totally different, the small one is Matt and the toy is shiny. The first one is from 2016 according to the batch code and the other one from 2018. What do you think about it?
> View attachment 5368362





This is my Small Loulou for your reference, purchased straight from the Saint Laurent boutique. Mine also has a slightly shiny finish that becomes more visible under lighting. If you are unsure about the matte one (Personally I've never seen this version before), perhaps you can consider getting them authenticated? I typically do so for my preloved bags, hope this helps!


----------



## aftereuphoria

bagwhore808 said:


> I just picked this Toy LouLou up last night.  A bit smaller than expected, phone is really snug in it.  Bought it at Neimans on their double GC deal.  It didn't come with the authenticity cards, should I return for a new one?  Aside from that, I absolutely love the color!  It's a super cute purse though I was going back and forth between this one amd the mini puffer. Which do you think is the more classic, stand the test of time bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368623


I'll suggest returning the bag for a new one only if you'd consider reselling it in the future, having the authenticity card intact helps with its resale value. IMO I think the Loulou is more of a classic compared to the Puffer but it definitely fits less than the latter.


----------



## nycgirl79

aftereuphoria said:


> View attachment 5368663
> 
> This is my Small Loulou for your reference, purchased straight from the Saint Laurent boutique. Mine also has a slightly shiny finish that becomes more visible under lighting. If you are unsure about the matte one (Personally I've never seen this version before), perhaps you can consider getting them authenticated? I typically do so for my preloved bags, hope this helps!



Agreed. My small loulou purchased from the boutique also has a slight sheen to it. I’ve not seen the matte one either, and would also suggest having them authenticated for peace of mind.


----------



## brill2

aftereuphoria said:


> View attachment 5368663
> 
> This is my Small Loulou for your reference, purchased straight from the Saint Laurent boutique. Mine also has a slightly shiny finish that becomes more visible under lighting. If you are unsure about the matte one (Personally I've never seen this version before), perhaps you can consider getting them authenticated? I typically do so for my preloved bags, hope this helps!



thanks for your answer
I will order an authentication for that one.


----------



## JZ's Princess

brill2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I bought this two bags from different second-hand store, one small and one toy. I noticed that the leather is totally different, the small one is Matt and the toy is shiny. The first one is from 2016 according to the batch code and the other one from 2018. What do you think about it?
> View attachment 5368362


The small matte one looks fishy to me.. I would look into it further


----------



## Moxisox

bagwhore808 said:


> I just picked this Toy LouLou up last night.  A bit smaller than expected, phone is really snug in it.  Bought it at Neimans on their double GC deal.  It didn't come with the authenticity cards, should I return for a new one?  Aside from that, I absolutely love the color!  It's a super cute purse though I was going back and forth between this one amd the mini puffer. Which do you think is the more classic, stand the test of time bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368623


That is a nice color! If it’s big enough for your needs I would probably just keep it. If you’re looking for something a little bigger I’d get the Mini Puffer.


----------



## Moxisox

brill2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I bought this two bags from different second-hand store, one small and one toy. I noticed that the leather is totally different, the small one is Matt and the toy is shiny. The first one is from 2016 according to the batch code and the other one from 2018. What do you think about it?
> View attachment 5368362


The small matte one doesn’t look right to me. If you decided to keep it I would get it authenticated.


----------



## nycgirl79

bagwhore808 said:


> I just picked this Toy LouLou up last night.  A bit smaller than expected, phone is really snug in it.  Bought it at Neimans on their double GC deal.  It didn't come with the authenticity cards, should I return for a new one?  Aside from that, I absolutely love the color!  It's a super cute purse though I was going back and forth between this one amd the mini puffer. Which do you think is the more classic, stand the test of time bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368623



The lack of authenticity cards would annoy me, but realistically you’d probably only “need” them if you plan on reselling the bag at some point. As far as the toy vs the puffer, I personally feel that the toy is far more of a classic. If the toy is a bit too small, have you considered the small loulou? I have the small, and it’s a great size - not too large, but it fits my essentials.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

brill2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I bought this two bags from different second-hand store, one small and one toy. I noticed that the leather is totally different, the small one is Matt and the toy is shiny. The first one is from 2016 according to the batch code and the other one from 2018. What do you think about it?
> View attachment 5368362


My Toy Loulou is from 2020 and it’s also shiny.  Bought from Saks.  I don’t think  the leather is supposed to be matte.


----------



## bagwhore808

nycgirl79 said:


> The lack of authenticity cards would annoy me, but realistically you’d probably only “need” them if you plan on reselling the bag at some point. As far as the toy vs the puffer, I personally feel that the toy is far more of a classic. If the toy is a bit too small, have you considered the small loulou? I have the small, and it’s a great size - not too large, but it fits my essentials.


The only reason I don't want the small loulou is because I have medium envelope bag and its pretty much the same size.  I dont have mini bag so I think this one will do.  It's so darn cute!


----------



## nycgirl79

bagwhore808 said:


> The only reason I don't want the small loulou is because I have medium envelope bag and its pretty much the same size.  I dont have mini bag so I think this one will do.  It's so darn cute!



It is very cute!! Hope you enjoy it, it’s a beautiful bag.


----------



## poleneceline

Hi All! I'm considering getting a YSL bag as my first (and hopefully only) bag to break the 1000 dollar mark. When I went into the shop I really liked the YSL small loulou. I was just wondering about the durability. For those of you who have it, how has it held up so far? How long have you had it and what issues have you encountered? I would also love some care tips.


----------



## mliLV

After buying from Gucci, Louis Vuitton, and Chanel…I finally joined the Ysl club!


----------



## nycgirl79

mliLV said:


> After buying from Gucci, Louis Vuitton, and Chanel…I finally joined the Ysl club!



Congrats! Beautiful bag - you’re going to love it!


----------



## OperaLoverLV

Hey Lou Lou lovers! I’m eyeing a military green Lou Lou and wondering should I be worried about color transfer for this color? Thanks!


----------



## aftereuphoria

poleneinblack said:


> Hi All! I'm considering getting a YSL bag as my first (and hopefully only) bag to break the 1000 dollar mark. When I went into the shop I really liked the YSL small loulou. I was just wondering about the durability. For those of you who have it, how has it held up so far? How long have you had it and what issues have you encountered? I would also love some care tips.



Hi, I had mine since last December and it's held up well even in unforeseen wet weather. 

Care tips:
1. After usage, clean the exterior with non-alcohol wipes if in contact with water (Not a must-do but just to ensure the longevity of its original condition). Tuck the chains inside the bag and always store it back in the dust bag. 
2. Do not overstuff it as it might cause the calfskin leather to lose its shape and resale value. If you look at preloved Loulous on consignment stores, there are some that sag over time.
3. Get a bag organiser (doesn't have to be Samorga or an expensive one) to prevent dirtying the interior of the bag.

Issues:
1. Despite loving bags that are compartmentalized, it restricts the type/limits the amount of items you place inside and you'll feel like you're playing Tetris. Especially if you have a bag organiser, it becomes very narrow.
2. The magnetic button is really secure but at the same time, it's hard to open and might feel like you're ripping it apart (at least for me.)
3. The handles will mould into the shape of your shoulder making it look curved. Not really an issue but it wouldn't look as straight as it once was when you first bought it. 

Otherwise, a really great bag that stands the test of time and I would even go as far to say it's the classic bag for Saint Laurent. Hope this helps make your decision!


----------



## aftereuphoria

OperaLoverLV said:


> Hey Lou Lou lovers! I’m eyeing a military green Lou Lou and wondering should I be worried about color transfer for this color? Thanks!



Hi, for dark colours it's harder to get a colour transfer but as most SAs would advise, try not to wear denim when you're using it as a crossbody.


----------



## poleneceline

aftereuphoria said:


> Hi, I had mine since last December and it's held up well even in unforeseen wet weather.
> 
> Care tips:
> 1. After usage, clean the exterior with non-alcohol wipes if in contact with water (Not a must-do but just to ensure the longevity of its original condition). Tuck the chains inside the bag and always store it back in the dust bag.
> 2. Do not overstuff it as it might cause the calfskin leather to lose its shape and resale value. If you look at preloved Loulous on consignment stores, there are some that sag over time.
> 3. Get a bag organiser (doesn't have to be Samorga or an expensive one) to prevent dirtying the interior of the bag.
> 
> Issues:
> 1. Despite loving bags that are compartmentalized, it restricts the type/limits the amount of items you place inside and you'll feel like you're playing Tetris. Especially if you have a bag organiser, it becomes very narrow.
> 2. The magnetic button is really secure but at the same time, it's hard to open and might feel like you're ripping it apart (at least for me.)
> 3. The handles will mould into the shape of your shoulder making it look curved. Not really an issue but it wouldn't look as straight as it once was when you first bought it.
> 
> Otherwise, a really great bag that stands the test of time and I would even go as far to say it's the classic bag for Saint Laurent. Hope this helps make your decision!



Thanks so much! With what you've said, plus the bulkiness of it, I realize that I'm just not the biggest fan of flap bags or shoulder bags. I think I'll stick to my Polene bags instead. Again, thank you for the detailed review!


----------



## missemarie33

JZ's Princess said:


> The small matte one looks fishy to me.. I would look into it further


I agree instantly looks off. I’m not an expert but I have obsessed over Loulou for some years now, owned 3 and pretty much immediately think the matte small shape and finish isn’t right. Sorry to say.


----------



## elle.xo

Am I overreacting ? I bought this bag 10 days ago and used it once and a thread popped off. Should I take it back or keep it? I’m worried they will laugh


----------



## Antigone

brill2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I bought this two bags from different second-hand store, one small and one toy. I noticed that the leather is totally different, the small one is Matt and the toy is shiny. The first one is from 2016 according to the batch code and the other one from 2018. What do you think about it?
> View attachment 5368362



I've never seen a matte Loulou. Mine (I have medium and small) look like the leather on your toy.


----------



## Moxisox

elle.xo said:


> Am I overreacting ? I bought this bag 10 days ago and used it once and a thread popped off. Should I take it back or keep it? I’m worried they will laugh


I would go in and show them. Hopefully they’ll let you exchange it.


----------



## aftereuphoria

elle.xo said:


> Am I overreacting ? I bought this bag 10 days ago and used it once and a thread popped off. Should I take it back or keep it? I’m worried they will laugh


I would request an exchange since it's a faulty bag. Saint Laurent's SAs are generally approachable and friendly, their role is meant to assist you so please don't be worried about being laughed at!


----------



## nycgirl79

elle.xo said:


> Am I overreacting ? I bought this bag 10 days ago and used it once and a thread popped off. Should I take it back or keep it? I’m worried they will laugh



I‘d definitely take it back to the boutique - a popped thread after one wearing is unacceptable. No one  will laugh at you, I’m sure they’ll be horrified, and will do what’s right.


----------



## elle.xo

Update: I brought my bag back to Saint Laurent & they exchanged it for a new bag


----------



## aftereuphoria

The sales associates at Saint Laurent just confirmed that there will be an *international price increase on 1 May*, the Loulou line will see a 10-20% increase depending on the size. This is applicable to most of the other items too (Accessories/SLG/RTW), so do get your wishlist items ASAP beforehand!

For reference (Prices are in Singapore dollars): 
Toy Loulou | S$2,130 to S$2,500 
Small Loulou | S$3,220 to S$3,550


----------



## Raaz

aftereuphoria said:


> The sales associates at Saint Laurent just confirmed that there will be an *international price increase on 1 May*, the Loulou line will see a 10-20% increase depending on the size. This is applicable to most of the other items too (Accessories/SLG/RTW), so do get your wishlist items ASAP beforehand!
> 
> For reference (Prices are in Singapore dollars):
> Toy Loulou | S$2,130 to S$2,500
> Small Loulou | S$3,220 to S$3,550


Hey.. thank you for the info and heads up! Appreciated


----------



## kprice1019

Thoughts on this Lou??


----------



## danna_b

Thanks for info about the price increase! Does somebody know if it is a world wide or only in US?
I'm thinking for a while between small loulou in dark beige or loewe puzzle in dark blush ... Not sure if I will be able to decide before price increase :/ Does somebody own both of this bags?
I want to go try both bags in person, I have both boutiques in the city I live in, just no enough time


----------



## Moxisox

kprice1019 said:


> Thoughts on this Lou??


Love the color! Is that a medium?


----------



## kprice1019

Moxisox said:


> Love the color! Is that a medium?


Yes


----------



## elle.xo

danna_b said:


> Thanks for info about the price increase! Does somebody know if it is a world wide or only in US?
> I'm thinking for a while between small loulou in dark beige or loewe puzzle in dark blush ... Not sure if I will be able to decide before price increase :/ Does somebody own both of this bags?
> I want to go try both bags in person, I have both boutiques in the city I live in, just no enough time


I think it’s world wide. I went to YSL yesterday (Toronto, Canada) & asked if the rumours were true and they said yes. They said the increase can happen possibly sooner than may 1st and it will be in the evening.


----------



## Raaz

kprice1019 said:


> Thoughts on this Lou??


Beautiful colour. It’s seems more elevated in style than just a denim bag. It’s an elegant bag despite being casua. Magic…enjoy


----------



## danna_b

I have a question - does toy loulou puffer bag fits full size wallet?


----------



## Moxisox

danna_b said:


> I have a question - does toy loulou puffer bag fits full size wallet?


It does fit. But taking it in and out isn’t smooth. If it’s a thicker full-size wallet it would be more difficult, because it rubs the sides as you finagle it in. Definitely not something you’d want to use with it everyday. However, if you only needed to fit a full -size wallet once in a while; it does fit.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> It does fit. But taking it in and out isn’t smooth. If it’s a thicker full-size wallet it would be more difficult, because it rubs the sides as you finagle it in. Definitely not something you’d want to use with it everyday. However, if you only needed to fit a full -size wallet once in a while; it does fit.
> View attachment 5390170
> View attachment 5390169
> View attachment 5390171


I love that wallet.


----------



## reggiefofeggie

elle.xo said:


> I think it’s world wide. I went to YSL yesterday (Toronto, Canada) & asked if the rumours were true and they said yes. They said the increase can happen possibly sooner than may 1st and it will be in the evening.


If you look at the YSL price increase thread, people from all around the globe are mentioning they’re hearing price increases from their local stores. Unfortunately it’s world wide.


----------



## reggiefofeggie

elle.xo said:


> Update: I brought my bag back to Saint Laurent & they exchanged it for a new bag


They usually have a 2 year warranty. Glad they stood by their product!


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> I love that wallet.


Thank you. Its my one and only full-sized wallet. I use it as more of a clutch since it fits my phone.


----------



## citybaglady

I purchased this gorgeous medium suede Loulou at Saks for over half off!(sorry about the background mess, I’m in the process of moving).


----------



## Sibelle

citybaglady said:


> I purchased this gorgeous medium suede Loulou at Saks for over half off!(sorry about the background mess, I’m in the process of moving).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391184


Congrats, beautiful bag and great deal  !


----------



## Raaz

citybaglady said:


> I purchased this gorgeous medium suede Loulou at Saks for over half off!(sorry about the background mess, I’m in the process of moving).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391184


Wow…congrats.


----------



## Raaz

Luvlee111 said:


> Finally took the plunge! Bought this on YSL website directly, in taupe color. I bought the dark beige but I returned it for this one since I find the Dark beige very light. So in love with this taupe color! Btw, there is price increase on YSL site too, it wa 2050 usd before, now it is 2090 usd.


Hi… I just got the same bag today. On the website the colour looked more like light pinky beige but in real life it’s more brown. How is yours holding up? Any colour transfers? And is it easy to match the colour with outfits? Thanks.


----------



## danna_b

I went today by the store to try small loulou in beige and this stunning toy puffer in marine canvas... Oh gosh this toy puffer totally stole my heart! I'm definitely getting toy puffer in this material, it is so versatile and care-free, perfect for summer with white dresses, some sailor-style outfits, and perfect for winter as well since its dark blue and thick canvas. Looks like dark denim, it will go perfect with jeans, I love denim-on-denim combos 
I'm now thinking should I also get the small loulou? I'm just worried for sensitive leather, and I know it will crease over the time... But it is such a beauty, and if I don't get it now I would probably never get it. SA confirmed me price increase starting on May 1st (I'm based in Germany). She told me small loulou will be 2100€ (now its 1850€) and toy puffer 1650€ (now 1490€).


----------



## Antigone

danna_b said:


> I'm now thinking should I also get the small loulou? I'm just worried for sensitive leather, and I know it will crease over the time... But it is such a beauty, and if I don't get it now I would probably never get it. SA confirmed me price increase starting on May 1st (I'm based in Germany). She told me small loulou will be 2100€ (now its 1850€) and toy puffer 1650€ (now 1490€).



Get it. I love my small loulou.


----------



## HavPlenty

citybaglady said:


> I purchased this gorgeous medium suede Loulou at Saks for over half off!(sorry about the background mess, I’m in the process of moving).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391184


Wow that is gorgeous. Did you buy it online?


----------



## ladymadame

I love my LouLou small, but I find it to small for every day use.
For me it is more for weekend or going out.


----------



## Sibelle

danna_b said:


> I went today by the store to try small loulou in beige and this stunning toy puffer in marine canvas... Oh gosh this toy puffer totally stole my heart! I'm definitely getting toy puffer in this material, it is so versatile and care-free, perfect for summer with white dresses, some sailor-style outfits, and perfect for winter as well since its dark blue and thick canvas. Looks like dark denim, it will go perfect with jeans, I love denim-on-denim combos
> I'm now thinking should I also get the small loulou? I'm just worried for sensitive leather, and I know it will crease over the time... But it is such a beauty, and if I don't get it now I would probably never get it. SA confirmed me price increase starting on May 1st (I'm based in Germany). She told me small loulou will be 2100€ (now its 1850€) and toy puffer 1650€ (now 1490€).


I love both bags. Makes me kind of sad that the upcoming price increase is so significant. I really want the small Loulou but 2100€ is just too high for a small leather bag. In this price range I will rather buy an LV bag.


----------



## citybaglady

HavPlenty said:


> Wow that is gorgeous. Did you buy it online?


Yeah, I was able to snag it online. I thought it would be a return, or a floor display, but to my surprise, it arrived with all the original packaging, and brand new.


----------



## HavPlenty

citybaglady said:


> Yeah, I was able to snag it online. I thought it would be a return, or a floor display, but to my surprise, it arrived with all the original packaging, and brand new.


That's wonderful! Great find.


----------



## sunshine2021

I went into the store to get another bag but completely fell in love with this small Loulou so I took her home instead


----------



## Sibelle

And here is my first Loulou, Medium in black  . Perfect size for me. I already have so many smaller bags and wanted something bigger for work.


----------



## reggiefofeggie

Sibelle said:


> I love both bags. Makes me kind of sad that the upcoming price increase is so significant. I really want the small Loulou but 2100€ is just too high for a small leather bag. In this price range I will rather buy an LV bag.


with LV alot of times you're not getting all leather bags for the price though. At least with SL you're getting full leather and quality.


----------



## Sibelle

reggiefofeggie said:


> with LV alot of times you're not getting all leather bags for the price though. At least with SL you're getting full leather and quality.


LV does have a lot of full leather bags in that price range. But of course they are going up in price regularly too. And yes, I love the quality of the SL leather  .


----------



## Raaz

Hey all..got this before the price increase. Seemed more beige-pink on website. I think it’s taupe? Please let me know. Also, in two minds of of the colour. What do you guys think? Is she a keeper? Thanks allxx


----------



## elle.xo

Raaz said:


> Hey all..got this before the price increase. Seemed more beige-pink on website. I think it’s taupe? Please let me know. Also, in two minds of of the colour. What do you guys think? Is she a keeper? Thanks allxx


The bag is beautiful  definitely looks like you bought the taupe


----------



## Raaz

elle.xo said:


> The bag is beautiful  definitely looks like you bought the taupe


Yup…a fellow PF member confirmed it is so.  Well thinking if I should keep it. More than likely I will…


----------



## MeBagaholic

I have a dilemma choosing between small in these two colors
Which one should i go with
Small Black or small Taupe

or

toy taupe and small black/small taupe


----------



## Raaz

Well..I just got a small taupe (see above pic). It’s like a ’black’ that’s not a black. It’s a perfect neutral shade that can go with everything. But your so black version is so rock chick and chic. It’s a tough one. But since I have taupe…I would say taupe!


----------



## elle.xo

MeBagaholic said:


> I have a dilemma choosing between small in these two colors
> Which one should i go with
> Small Black or small Taupe
> 
> or
> 
> toy taupe and small black/small taupe
> 
> View attachment 5392967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392968


Both are beautiful. If you’re looking for an edgy look I would do black. If you’re looking to use it universal (casual/fancy) do taupe !


----------



## elle.xo

Small LouLou went up 365 dollars in Canada


----------



## Sassy

MeBagaholic said:


> I have a dilemma choosing between small in these two colors
> Which one should i go with
> Small Black or small Taupe
> 
> or
> 
> toy taupe and small black/small taupe
> 
> View attachment 5392967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392968


I have the taupe and love it! It is such a special color. Great neutral, goes with everything.


----------



## Sibelle

Raaz said:


> Hey all..got this before the price increase. Seemed more beige-pink on website. I think it’s taupe? Please let me know. Also, in two minds of of the colour. What do you guys think? Is she a keeper? Thanks allxx


I think she looks beautiful and the color is a perfect neutral. I would keep her   !


----------



## aftereuphoria

Sharing a side by side comparison of Saint Laurent's neutral colours for anyone who is deciding on their Lou Lous. For reference, the Dark Natural shade is really similar to Hermes' Gold (I was wearing the belt and Orans when I took this pic) but I find that it makes the antique gold hardware look muted/dull. I ended up getting the Toy in Blanc Vintage on the website, just a few days before the price increase!


----------



## hannah6677

first luxury handbag purchase-small loulou. Purchased before increase in price. Was between this and the toy and decided that the toy is too small when I went to the store and tried it, barely fits iPhone 12 Pro Max. Thought about black with ghw but like all of my bags are black with ghw already lol so I wanted to change it up. Has minor wrinkling and a tiny scratch but not too noticeable imo. It bothered me at first when I opened it but thought about it and decided since its going to be an everyday bag for me it will get some wear eventually.


----------



## elle.xo

hannah6677 said:


> first luxury handbag purchase-small loulou. Purchased before increase in price. Was between this and the toy and decided that the toy is too small when I went to the store and tried it, barely fits iPhone 12 Pro Max. Thought about black with ghw but like all of my bags are black with ghw already lol so I wanted to change it up. Has minor wrinkling and a tiny scratch but not too noticeable imo. It bothered me at first when I opened it but thought about it and decided since its going to be an everyday bag for me it will get some wear eventually.
> 
> View attachment 5394694
> View attachment 5394696


The bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Raaz

aftereuphoria said:


> Sharing a side by side comparison of Saint Laurent's neutral colours for anyone who is deciding on their Lou Lous. For reference, the Dark Natural shade is really similar to Hermes' Gold (I was wearing the belt and Orans when I took this pic) but I find that it makes the antique gold hardware look muted/dull. I ended up getting the Toy in Blanc Vintage on the website, just a few days before the price increase!


Thanks for comparison in person. Saint Laurent does beautiful colours but they are never represented accurately on most websites. Frustrating!


----------



## Raaz

BTW has there been a price increase? The price is same on the UK website.


----------



## Ava758

Does anyone own the Toy Loulou in soil brown? I have searched high and low (Google, Instagram, YouTube etc.) and I have not been able to find a single picture or video of the bag - except for stock photos. It would be great to see some pictures of the bag in real life before making a decision.

Any thoughts on the color? Yay or nay?


----------



## bee0909

Raaz said:


> BTW has there been a price increase? The price is same on the UK website.



No change on the EUR site either but Farfetch put up their prices. Kind of strange.


----------



## MeBagaholic

.


----------



## Antigone

MeBagaholic said:


> How can i justify keeping both
> Black and gold i have had for a year
> The black on black small loulou i got just now before price increase
> Does anyone have two small black loulous or am i crazy
> Or should i just keep one



No you're not crazy.
I actually want the black on black, and I already have black and silver! However, I don't think I'll get one considering the current price.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Antigone said:


> No you're not crazy.
> I actually want the black on black, and I already have black and silver! However, I don't think I'll get one considering the current price.


I bought it before 300$ price increase but what is more insane i got my black with gold hdw for 1600$ on selfridges in 2020 
So this one being around 2500ish is insane


----------



## Antigone

MeBagaholic said:


> I bought it before 300$ price increase but what is more insane i got my black with gold hdw for 1600$ on selfridges in 2020
> So this one being around 2500ish is insane



Exactly! I bought my bag in 2019. I should have gotten the black on black too then.

I also want the small Kate and there's one retailer here which hasn't increased prices. I'm really tempted to get it now before the prices catch up!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Antigone said:


> Exactly! I bought my bag in 2019. I should have gotten the black on black too then.
> 
> I also want the small Kate and there's one retailer here which hasn't increased prices. I'm really tempted to get it now before the prices catch up!


Im so annoyed i should have bought it then too
Feel like its low prices on preloved market


----------



## aftereuphoria

My Toy Loulou in Blanc Vintage just got delivered today! I'm terrified of colour transfer but I really wanted an off-white bag, and since I already own (and love) the Small Loulou, made sense to get another but just one size down.

Crazy how this used to be S$1,610 early last year and it's S$2,500 today... definitely out of my price range now.


----------



## MeBagaholic

aftereuphoria said:


> My Toy Loulou in Blanc Vintage just got delivered today! I'm terrified of colour transfer but I really wanted an off-white bag, and since I already own (and love) the Small Loulou, made sense to get another but just one size down.
> 
> Crazy how this used to be S$1,610 early last year and it's S$2,500 today... definitely out of my price range now.


Is this toy?so beautiful  My iphone 13pro max doesnot fit in it (it has a case on it)


----------



## missemarie33

MeBagaholic said:


> I have a dilemma choosing between small in these two colors
> Which one should i go with
> Small Black or small Taupe
> 
> or
> 
> toy taupe and small black/small taupe
> 
> View attachment 5392967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392968


I have the black on black and was just thinking today about happy I am that it is black on black bc I don't have to worry about the hardware clashing with anything. I bring the bag on vacation all the time, my husband is a foodie who's always booking fancy restaurants and I can get away with bringing just this bag as my evening bag for every night of vacation.


----------



## Raaz

So the price of Loulou small went up from £1645 to £1860, medium Loulou went from £1800ish to £2050. Puffer small has gone up from £1800ish to £2050. So roughly most bags have gone up by £200-£300. It seems different websites are raising prices at different times and there are few websites that are still offering old prices, perhaps that is older stock. There is still time to snag a bag at last month’s price. I wouldn’t be surprised if Saint Laurent has another price increase in autumn or so.


----------



## danna_b

What are you using to impregnate the leather of loulou? I have this Collonil spray, I don't know if its any good? I have loulou in dark beige, I'm  worried of leather changing the color if I use spray. 
Any products to recommend for care? Thanks a lot.


----------



## keishapie1973

I received my toy LouLou from Selfridges today. It came factory wrapped in the ysl box but obviously they stored it wrong. The shipping box was in perfect condition so they packed it that way. I stuffed it and massaged it with heat. It’s a little better.

Will this get better or should I just return?




After heat and moisturizer


----------



## Moxisox

keishapie1973 said:


> I received my toy LouLou from Selfridges today. It came factory wrapped in the ysl box but obviously they stored it wrong. The shipping box was in perfect condition so they packed it that way. I stuffed it and massaged it with heat. It’s a little better.
> 
> Will this get better or should I just return?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397680
> 
> After heat and moisturizer
> 
> View attachment 5397681


I would definitely return bc that won’t come out.


----------



## MeBagaholic

keishapie1973 said:


> I received my toy LouLou from Selfridges today. It came factory wrapped in the ysl box but obviously they stored it wrong. The shipping box was in perfect condition so they packed it that way. I stuffed it and massaged it with heat. It’s a little better.
> 
> Will this get better or should I just return?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397680
> 
> After heat and moisturizer
> 
> View attachment 5397681


Return 100%


----------



## aftereuphoria

MeBagaholic said:


> Is this toy?so beautiful  My iphone 13pro max doesnot fit in it (it has a case on it)


Yes, it is! I usually have my iPhone on my hand/pocket, but my 11 fits into this bag.


----------



## aftereuphoria

Raaz said:


> So the price of Loulou small went up from £1645 to £1860, medium Loulou went from £1800ish to £2050. Puffer small has gone up from £1800ish to £2050. So roughly most bags have gone up by £200-£300. It seems different websites are raising prices at different times and there are few websites that are still offering old prices, perhaps that is older stock. There is still time to snag a bag at last month’s price. I wouldn’t be surprised if Saint Laurent has another price increase in autumn or so.


Saint Laurent's price increases are quite predictable, they usually do one in May/June and another in November as observed in the last few years.


----------



## Raaz

keishapie1973 said:


> I received my toy LouLou from Selfridges today. It came factory wrapped in the ysl box but obviously they stored it wrong. The shipping box was in perfect condition so they packed it that way. I stuffed it and massaged it with heat. It’s a little better.
> 
> Will this get better or should I just return?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397680
> 
> After heat and moisturizer
> 
> View attachment 5397681


Oh.. what a shame. I would return it or exchange. It looks damaged unfortunately.


----------



## keishapie1973

Moxisox said:


> I would definitely return bc that won’t come out.





MeBagaholic said:


> Return 100%





Raaz said:


> Oh.. what a shame. I would return it or exchange. It looks damaged unfortunately.



Thanks, All. I contacted them through Facebook and sent pics. They are giving me a full refund. I was very concerned about possibly losing the taxes and fees. It worked out because I wasn’t in love with the bag…


----------



## Raaz

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks, All. I contacted them through Facebook and sent pics. They are giving me a full refund. I was very concerned about possibly losing the taxes and fees. It worked out because I wasn’t in love with the bag…


Win-win


----------



## bunnylooloo

I’m new to the Saint Laurent thread and am contemplating buying a small taupe Loulou. With the recent price increases, I realized that I really should pull the trigger before anything else happens!


elle.xo said:


> Small LouLou went up 365 dollars in Canada



It looks like Ssense still has them at the old price of $2795 Cdn. The new Canadian price on the YSL website is $3160 (though they do have more colours) - that’s the same bag right? Would you recommend pulling the trigger now before ssense has a price increase?


----------



## foxgal

cheryline said:


> I’m new to the Saint Laurent thread and am contemplating buying a small taupe Loulou. With the recent price increases, I realized that I really should pull the trigger before anything else happens!
> 
> 
> It looks like Ssense still has them at the old price of $2795 Cdn. The new Canadian price on the YSL website is $3160 (though they do have more colours) - that’s the same bag right? Would you recommend pulling the trigger now before ssense has a price increase?



Yes, for sure…go for it! The taupe small Loulou is a great bag! Ssense usually keeps prices set on current stock, then they’ll go to the new higher price when they get in new pieces.


----------



## bunnylooloo

foxgal said:


> Yes, for sure…go for it! The taupe small Loulou is a great bag! Ssense usually keeps prices set on current stock, then they’ll go to the new higher price when they get in new pieces.



Thank you, I bought it last night! I wasn’t sure if I should wait for a sale. I got a 10% Farfetch new sign up code, but it didn’t work on YSL (and would still be more expensive after the price increase!)

I know Ssense has their summer sale soon, so worst case scenario, I could return and buy it again if it’s cheaper. They also honour any price decreases and will give adjustments for 14 days.

Do the small taupe Loulou’s ever go on sale for more than the typical 10% discounts?


----------



## bunnylooloo

cheryline said:


> Thank you, I bought it last night! I wasn’t sure if I should wait for a sale. I got a 10% Farfetch new sign up code, but it didn’t work on YSL (and would still be more expensive after the price increase!)
> 
> I know Ssense has their summer sale soon, so worst case scenario, I could return and buy it again if it’s cheaper. They also honour any price decreases and will give adjustments for 14 days.


 
on that note, I also saw what I think is a medium taupe loulou for $2720 Cdn - $75 cheaper than the small if anyones looking!


----------



## Raaz

I just wore mine small taupe over the weekend and I have to admit, it was so easy to match the bag. Beautiful universal neutral. Hope you find your Small Taupe too.


----------



## bunnylooloo

Raaz said:


> I just wore mine small taupe over the weekend and I have to admit, it was so easy to match the bag. Beautiful universal neutral. Hope you find your Small Taupe too.


The taupe seems like a good neutral that’s not black! I’d be too paranoid with the light beige or white personally.  I can’t wait to get mine in the mail. I hope it all goes well. Will for sure update this thread when I do  the pictures you posted of yours take my breath away! Good thing you got it before the price increase.


----------



## Raaz

cheryline said:


> The taupe seems like a good neutral that’s not black! I’d be too paranoid with the light beige or white personally.  I can’t wait to get mine in the mail. I hope it all goes well. Will for sure update this thread when I do  the pictures you posted of yours take my breath away! Good thing you got it before the price increase.


I rushed for it…The loulou has been on my list since it’s launched, but would always end up buying something else. Luckily I managed to snag it at good price with 10% discount as well.


----------



## bunnylooloo

Raaz said:


> I rushed for it…The loulou has been on my list since it’s launched, but would always end up buying something else. Luckily I managed to snag it at good price with 10% discount as well.


How did you get the 10% discount ?


----------



## bunnylooloo

Stopped in Saks today to try on some Loulou’s and to see the colours in person. Love the taupe and I’m happy I picked the small up from Ssense for the old price. The medium looks more proportionate with my bulky coat, but I think the small is the way to go since I’m not usually in this many layers. The black suede small definitely did not photograph well with my sherpa jacket!


----------



## yuubo

Hey guys. I have a question. I got a toy loulou in navy and it’s my first YSL bag. It find that the leather isn’t that soft and I tried a few on and they are all a bit similar. Has anyone conditioned their bags before and what was the outcome ? I am also wondering if it’s normal that the bags aren’t that soft. I haven’t tried on many other bags besides toy loulou and camera bag.



Raaz said:


> I rushed for it…The loulou has been on my list since it’s launched, but would always end up buying something else. Luckily I managed to snag it at good price with 10% discount as well.



what price did you manage to get it for ? I ended up buying a toy loulou in London for £1120 which was around $1400.. I just looked at the prices now and wow I can’t believe it compared to how much I paid.


----------



## Raaz

yuubo said:


> Hey guys. I have a question. I got a toy loulou in navy and it’s my first YSL bag. It find that the leather isn’t that soft and I tried a few on and they are all a bit similar. Has anyone conditioned their bags before and what was the outcome ? I am also wondering if it’s normal that the bags aren’t that soft. I haven’t tried on many other bags besides toy loulou and camera bag.
> 
> 
> 
> what price did you manage to get it for ? I ended up buying a toy loulou in London for £1120 which was around $1400.. I just looked at the prices now and wow I can’t believe it compared to how much I paid.





cheryline said:


> How did you get the 10% discount ?


I got mine on European website Vitkac…it was my first time shopping there so I was a bit apprehensive but turns out they are legit. They were selling small Loulou for approx $1800 USD inclusive of duties and taxes and also had 10% off for shopping through their app. Needless to say, I was a happy bunny.


----------



## Ava758

cheryline said:


> Stopped in Saks today to try on some Loulou’s and to see the colours in person. Love the taupe and I’m happy I picked the small up from Ssense for the old price. The medium looks more proportionate with my bulky coat, but I think the small is the way to go since I’m not usually in this many layers. The black suede small definitely did not photograph well with my sherpa jacket!



Any idea what’s the name of the color of the brown bag?


----------



## bunnylooloo

It’s the soil brown medium loulou. It’s gorgeous in person.


----------



## Ava758

cheryline said:


> It’s the soil brown medium loulou. It’s gorgeous in person.



Thank you!


----------



## Sassy

Raaz said:


> I got mine on European website Vitkac…it was my first time shopping there so I was a bit apprehensive but turns out they are legit. They were selling small Loulou for approx $1800 USD inclusive of duties and taxes and also had 10% off for shopping through their app. Needless to say, I was a happy bunny.


So there were no other duties or taxes and no issues with shipping or customer service? That sounds like a great option!


----------



## Raaz

Sassy said:


> So there were no other duties or taxes and no issues with shipping or customer service? That sounds like a great option!


But I am in UK…might be different for US


----------



## missemarie33

danna_b said:


> What are you using to impregnate the leather of loulou? I have this Collonil spray, I don't know if its any good? I have loulou in dark beige, I'm  worried of leather changing the color if I use spray.
> Any products to recommend for care? Thanks a lot.


I have Collonil Carbon Pro spray, the bottle looks different. I sprayed my loulous with it, one of them is "light natural" colorway, and it did not change the color at all, but it did change the texture. It def gave it a more plastic coated feeling, but I continue to use it bc color transfer wipes right off with a damp cloth, blue jean color will literally slide right off and leave a paper towel blue and the nothing on the bag. for me its worth the very slight change in texture.


----------



## Raaz

missemarie33 said:


> I have Collonil Carbon Pro spray, the bottle looks different. I sprayed my loulous with it, one of them is "light natural" colorway, and it did not change the color at all, but it did change the texture. It def gave it a more plastic coated feeling, but I continue to use it bc color transfer wipes right off with a damp cloth, blue jean color will literally slide right off and leave a paper towel blue and the nothing on the bag. for me its worth the very slight change in texture.


I also use Collonil usually but am afraid to use it on the Loulou….with your ‘texture change’  feedback..I probably won’t use it.


----------



## Raaz

cheryline said:


> Stopped in Saks today to try on some Loulou’s and to see the colours in person. Love the taupe and I’m happy I picked the small up from Ssense for the old price. The medium looks more proportionate with my bulky coat, but I think the small is the way to go since I’m not usually in this many layers. The black suede small definitely did not photograph well with my sherpa jacket!


Has yours arrived?


----------



## missemarie33

Raaz said:


> I also use Collonil usually but am afraid to use it on the Loulou….with your ‘texture change’  feedback..I probably won’t use it.


where do you live? I ask bc I also use another spray called Wilsons leather TLC, its also an aerosol and I buy it at the Wilsons leather store but I think they might only be located in the usa. The Wilsons leather TLC does not change my leather texture or color at all so that is another one to consider. im recently testing another product called "Kiwi camp dry" on my husband's shoes before try it on bags...l sprayed them today, so time will tell


----------



## Raaz

missemarie33 said:


> where do you live? I ask bc I also use another spray called Wilsons leather TLC, its also an aerosol and I buy it at the Wilsons leather store but I think they might only be located in the usa. The Wilsons leather TLC does not change my leather texture or color at all so that is another one to consider. im recently testing another product called "Kiwi camp dry" on my husband's shoes before try it on bags...l sprayed then today, so time will tell


I love ‘trying on husband’s shoes’ good move! BTW I am in Uk but will check it’s Wilson’s are available here.


----------



## missemarie33

Raaz said:


> I love ‘trying on husband’s shoes’ good move! BTW I am in Uk but will check it’s Wilson’s are available here.


LOL yes, im not willing to do science experiments on my bags LOL but he will never know the difference on his shoes!


----------



## Raaz

missemarie33 said:


> LOL yes, im not willing to do science experiments on my bags LOL but he will never know the difference on his shoes!


You go GIRL. I with you with this one!


----------



## danna_b

missemarie33 said:


> I have Collonil Carbon Pro spray, the bottle looks different. I sprayed my loulous with it, one of them is "light natural" colorway, and it did not change the color at all, but it did change the texture. It def gave it a more plastic coated feeling, but I continue to use it bc color transfer wipes right off with a damp cloth, blue jean color will literally slide right off and leave a paper towel blue and the nothing on the bag. for me its worth the very slight change in texture.


 Thanks for replay  
I was researching a bit and also found that a lot of people are using Collonil Carbon Pro for protecting their bags. I also asked my SA, and she recommended me Collonil Protect and Care, she has the same bag (loulou in dark beige) and use it for years. There is no official recommendation from YSL to use anything, but this is just her experience. I like it that this spray is organic and you can spray it indoors. I will test it first on some old Zara leather shoes before spraying the bag of course 
I don't mind if it is changing the structure a bit, I just want to avoid color transfer and leather creaks. And according to description on back, this spray should also do moisturizing job, so lets see


----------



## bunnylooloo

.


----------



## bunnylooloo

Raaz said:


> Has yours arrived?


She’s here and she’s a cutie!!  The Ssense sale goes public starting on Monday, so I’ll see if they end up marking down any YSL bags. If they do, I have 14 days price protection. If not, still very glad I snapped her up at the old price!


----------



## Raaz

cheryline said:


> She’s here and she’s a cutie!!  The Ssense sale goes public starting on Monday, so I’ll see if they end up marking down any YSL bags. If they do, I have 14 days price protection. If not, still very glad I snapped her up at the old price!
> 
> View attachment 5402634


Congrats…we are twinning this! Isn’t she gorgeous.


----------



## loubprincess

I finally joined the family. Loving her so much.


----------



## foxgal

cheryline said:


> She’s here and she’s a cutie!!  The Ssense sale goes public starting on Monday, so I’ll see if they end up marking down any YSL bags. If they do, I have 14 days price protection. If not, still very glad I snapped her up at the old price!
> 
> View attachment 5402634


 
So BEE-Ooooo-Ta-Full! And that’s great you have price protection from Ssense! My experience is that popular YSL items don’t go on sale but you never know! At least you got the old price! Enjoy your Loulou!


----------



## asya.khan

cheryline said:


> She’s here and she’s a cutie!!  The Ssense sale goes public starting on Monday, so I’ll see if they end up marking down any YSL bags. If they do, I have 14 days price protection. If not, still very glad I snapped her up at the old price!
> 
> View attachment 5402634


Is this the colour called grey-green? It's beautiful!


----------



## bunnylooloo

asya.khan said:


> Is this the colour called grey-green? It's beautiful!



It’s the Taupe colour! It’s lovely in person. I like that it’s a neutral that’s  darker than the beige colours they have, so hopefully I don’t have to baby it as much.


----------



## bunnylooloo

I received my small taupe Lou Lou  from FWRD (purchased in their 20% off sale) and there’s major wrinkles  the Ssense one I bought previously at a higher price is on the right, wrapped up. They don’t have any stock left at Fwrd so I can’t even exchange for another one.

I’m ok with the creases but particularly worried about the 2 bumps that pucker out (circled in red). Is this normal? Will it relax over time?


----------



## wzy21

cheryline said:


> View attachment 5408596
> 
> I received my small taupe Lou Lou  from FWRD (purchased in their 20% off sale) and there’s major wrinkles  the Ssense one I bought previously at a higher price is on the right, wrapped up. They don’t have any stock left at Fwrd so I can’t even exchange for another one.
> 
> I’m ok with the creases but particularly worried about the 2 bumps that pucker out (circled in red). Is this normal? Will it relax over time?


don't think it is normal and no guarantee it will resolve itself over time. even if the bumps relax, unlikely the flap will look smooth and pristine. it doesn't look that bad in the photo but presumably it is more obvious in real life hence your concern. if it bothers you and/or may hamper your use of the bag (e.g. prevent you from using it in more formal/dressy settings) then you may want to return it and keep the pricier bag which is in good condition.


----------



## foxgal

cheryline said:


> View attachment 5408596
> 
> I received my small taupe Lou Lou  from FWRD (purchased in their 20% off sale) and there’s major wrinkles  the Ssense one I bought previously at a higher price is on the right, wrapped up. They don’t have any stock left at Fwrd so I can’t even exchange for another one.
> 
> I’m ok with the creases but particularly worried about the 2 bumps that pucker out (circled in red). Is this normal? Will it relax over time?



My experience is that these wobbles will actually get worse over time. Return if you can! It’s hard to find one with pristine leather and your Ssense one looks perfect, so keep that one!


----------



## purselover2921

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help. I bought a baby niki and decided to take it back for medium size. I just got home and was so excited to unbox and start using it. But I opened it to find it has no protective sticker on the magnetic closure, which makes me think it isn't new. For almost $4000 I'd rather not have a used purse.  And what I'm hoping someone can help with, is if their medium Niki has a twisted chain like mine. I live about 3 hours from Saint Laurent stores so with the price of gas, it's frustrating to have to go back again.


----------



## nycgirl79

wzy21 said:


> don't think it is normal and no guarantee it will resolve itself over time. even if the bumps relax, unlikely the flap will look smooth and pristine. it doesn't look that bad in the photo but presumably it is more obvious in real life hence your concern. if it bothers you and/or may hamper your use of the bag (e.g. prevent you from using it in more formal/dressy settings) then you may want to return it and keep the pricier bag which is in good condition.



Agreed. I’d definitely return it. Even with the discount, you still paid a good amount of money, and as wzy21 pointed out, there’s absolutely no guarantee that the bumps will ever be less visible.


----------



## bunnylooloo

nycgirl79 said:


> Agreed. I’d definitely return it. Even with the discount, you still paid a good amount of money, and as wzy21 pointed out, there’s absolutely no guarantee that the bumps will ever be less visible.



Thanks everyone for your input! I’ve decided to return the damaged bag. The more I look at it the more it bothers me - the poor thing looks like scar face  We should be getting nothing short of perfection when we’re spending thousands of our hard earned dollars!


----------



## keishapie1973

cheryline said:


> Thanks everyone for your input! I’ve decided to return the damaged bag. The more I look at it the more it bothers me - the poor thing looks like scar face  We should be getting nothing short of perfection when we’re spending thousands of our hard earned dollars!



I'm glad you made a decision. Decisions like that cause me so much stress. Are you keeping the bag from ssense or waiting on a restock from fwrd?


----------



## bunnylooloo

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm glad you made a decision. Decisions like that cause me so much stress. Are you keeping the bag from ssense or waiting on a restock from fwrd?


I’m going to keep the Ssense one! Since it seems like it’s quite rare to receive one in such good condition.


----------



## keishapie1973

purselover2921 said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help. I bought a baby niki and decided to take it back for medium size. I just got home and was so excited to unbox and start using it. But I opened it to find it has no protective sticker on the magnetic closure, which makes me think it isn't new. For almost $4000 I'd rather not have a used purse.  And what I'm hoping someone can help with, is if their medium Niki has a twisted chain like mine. I live about 3 hours from Saint Laurent stores so with the price of gas, it's frustrating to have to go back again.



Are you able to flip the chains to get the twists out? Not having the sticker wouldn’t bother me if the rest of the bag is perfect. It would suck to have to drive back 3 hours but if it truly bothers you, exchange it…


----------



## keishapie1973

cheryline said:


> I’m going to keep the Ssense one! Since it seems like it’s quite rare to receive one in such good condition.



Excellent!!! That’s what I would’ve done as well. I’m sorry the one from fwrd didn’t work out…


----------



## Raaz

Glad you took the decision that works best for you. I would have returned it too. So you are doing three right thing.


----------



## Sassy

cheryline said:


> I’m going to keep the Ssense one! Since it seems like it’s quite rare to receive one in such good condition.


I do think it’s quite rare to receive one in good condition like that, esp when purchasing online. That’s why I spent a little more to get one in person at the boutique bc I wanted to pick one out myself. Must be such a relief to have made a decision, congrats!


----------



## Raaz

cheryline said:


> I’m going to keep the Ssense one! Since it seems like it’s quite rare to receive one in such good condition.


The Sense one is pretty good. Perfect decision. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Caspin22

Raaz said:


> I got mine on European website Vitkac…it was my first time shopping there so I was a bit apprehensive but turns out they are legit. They were selling small Loulou for approx $1800 USD inclusive of duties and taxes and also had 10% off for shopping through their app. Needless to say, I was a happy bunny.



Are you in the US?  I tried to order, but with the new additional credit card security that the EU now requires, it declined my card immediately without asking for any additional security measures.  My order was then cancelled.  I'm trying to decide whether to try again with a different card.


----------



## TOpurselover

I’m in Canada and purchased my small Loulou from Vitkac and it originally declined two cards I used. I had to call one of them (Nordstrom Visa card) and “get permission” for the transaction to go through. It finally worked after I called them.


----------



## Caspin22

TOpurselover said:


> I’m in Canada and purchased my small Loulou from Vitkac and it originally declined two cards I used. I had to call one of them (Nordstrom Visa card) and “get permission” for the transaction to go through. It finally worked after I called them.



I had to go through 4 different cards, but I FINALLY got the order to go through this morning!  I do appreciate the fraud protection, but please don't protect me from myself, LOL!


----------



## lolaluvsu

Anyone try the protective sprays on a suede Lou Lou?


----------



## DamierEbene

lolaluvsu said:


> Anyone try the protective sprays on a suede Lou Lou?


yep- works perfectly well. It feels dry and stiff at the beginning. But once it’s completely dry, the leather is as soft as before.


----------



## online.shoppingto

Hi everyone! I’m looking for some advice. I just got a toy black puffer in ghw. I’m obsessed with the way the leather feels and the luxurious look of it.

However, I’m concerned that it might look too similar to my Small Lou Lou that’s also in black ghw. Should I be diversifying and looking into different colours and styles since I don’t own any other bags? I would consider getting the Lou mini camera bag if I were to return the puffer but I’m on the fence.

I’m new to building a collection and would really appreciate your thoughts and feedback!


----------



## mariliz11

online.shoppingto said:


> Hi everyone! I’m looking for some advice. I just got a toy black puffer in ghw. I’m obsessed with the way the leather feels and the luxurious look of it.
> 
> However, I’m concerned that it might look too similar to my Small Lou Lou that’s also in black ghw. Should I be diversifying and looking into different colours and styles since I don’t own any other bags? I would consider getting the Lou mini camera bag if I were to return the puffer but I’m on the fence.
> 
> I’m new to building a collection and would really appreciate your thoughts and feedback!
> View attachment 5422169


Love them both! I also have a black small puffer and black medium Loulou both with silver hardware and don’t find two being much. I can wear on different occasions. Congrats on building your collection!


----------



## Antigone

online.shoppingto said:


> Hi everyone! I’m looking for some advice. I just got a toy black puffer in ghw. I’m obsessed with the way the leather feels and the luxurious look of it.
> 
> However, I’m concerned that it might look too similar to my Small Lou Lou that’s also in black ghw. Should I be diversifying and looking into different colours and styles since I don’t own any other bags? I would consider getting the Lou mini camera bag if I were to return the puffer but I’m on the fence.
> 
> I’m new to building a collection and would really appreciate your thoughts and feedback!
> View attachment 5422169



I love the small Loulou, but I agree, they're similar. Maybe go for a structured style, like the Sunset, Kate, or Cassandra?

I have the silver hardware small Loulou and the medium silver hardware small Loulou so I guess those two are more similar


----------



## Sassy

online.shoppingto said:


> Hi everyone! I’m looking for some advice. I just got a toy black puffer in ghw. I’m obsessed with the way the leather feels and the luxurious look of it.
> 
> However, I’m concerned that it might look too similar to my Small Lou Lou that’s also in black ghw. Should I be diversifying and looking into different colours and styles since I don’t own any other bags? I would consider getting the Lou mini camera bag if I were to return the puffer but I’m on the fence.
> 
> I’m new to building a collection and would really appreciate your thoughts and feedback!
> View attachment 5422169


I think they are different enough to own both! I really love the puffer and your toy one looks like it’s perfect. I have the black small puffer in ghw and black medium puffer in SHW and I love them both! If you want to change it up, I would say exchange the toy puffer for SHW bc I do think the SHW has a different vibe than the ghw. But if you really love the ghw, I would keep it. Both of these bags are classic and great foundation to a collection, and you can always get different styles and colors down the line.


----------



## Moxisox

I think they’re different enough to keep both, but I am biased towards the Puffers….just love them! If you don’t want 2 black bags maybe exchange for the beige or grey?


----------



## foxgal

online.shoppingto said:


> Hi everyone! I’m looking for some advice. I just got a toy black puffer in ghw. I’m obsessed with the way the leather feels and the luxurious look of it.
> 
> However, I’m concerned that it might look too similar to my Small Lou Lou that’s also in black ghw. Should I be diversifying and looking into different colours and styles since I don’t own any other bags? I would consider getting the Lou mini camera bag if I were to return the puffer but I’m on the fence.
> 
> I’m new to building a collection and would really appreciate your thoughts and feedback!
> View attachment 5422169



you mentioned “since I don’t own any other bags”…if these are your only YSL bags, I’d definitely get a different color option for one of them. The puffer is awesome…maybe get it in a lighter color!


----------



## online.shoppingto

Thanks @mariliz11! They are both such lovely bags. I'm happy to hear that you love both and wear them on different occasions. Do you find that the Lulu is easier to maintain as the puffer is lambskin?

Thanks @Antigone I love the design of the Sunset and Cassandra. The Loulou is such a great style - Did you get your small or medium Loulou first?

Appreciate your advice @Sassy! I agree, the shw does give it a different look. The shw looks edgier to me. How has the wear and tear been on your puffers so far? I've heard that the leather is more durable than it looks.

@Moxisox Beige is definitely on my watch list! Love how lightweight and soft the puffers they are.

Thanks @foxgal Great advice!

Thanks for everyone's advice and feedback. I decided to keep the puffer as I find it to be a great lightweight on-the-go bag for days I don't want to carry around too much. I do tend to wear darker colours so black is a safe colour for me!


----------



## mariliz11

online.shoppingto said:


> Thanks @mariliz11! They are both such lovely bags. I'm happy to hear that you love both and wear them on different occasions. Do you find that the Lulu is easier to maintain as the puffer is lambskin?
> 
> Thanks @Antigone I love the design of the Sunset and Cassandra. The Loulou is such a great style - Did you get your small or medium Loulou first?
> 
> Appreciate your advice @Sassy! I agree, the shw does give it a different look. The shw looks edgier to me. How has the wear and tear been on your puffers so far? I've heard that the leather is more durable than it looks.
> 
> @Moxisox Beige is definitely on my watch list! Love how lightweight and soft the puffers they are.
> 
> Thanks @foxgal Great advice!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's advice and feedback. I decided to keep the puffer as I find it to be a great lightweight on-the-go bag for days I don't want to carry around too much. I do tend to wear darker colours so black is a safe colour for me!


Definitely the puffer needs more baby-ing but it’s so soft that it makes it worth! As you said though it’s lighter than the Loulou. You’ll love it!


----------



## Fristipino

Hi LouLou Lovers,
A few years ago I fell in love with this bag and ordered my small size LouLou from the SL website.
(the color name is Dark Smog, now discontinued) 
By then I had seen a lot of pictures of LouLou bags with creases and/or dents in it, and I was very nervous about receiving a less than perfect one. Luckily I got a perfect one and I love it so much.
So recently I bought her a baby sister… the Toy LouLou from the SL boutique. 
When I told the (very friendly) SA I was looking for the Toy in the color taupe, she showed me one with dents all over it, I was shocked and asked if she had another one. She did and got it from the back. This one was perfect. She then told me they had been storing the Toy LouLou bags in a drawer to tightly and that’s how it happened. I would never have bought that dented one!
I think a bag of this price should be (and CAN be) perfect!! 
Don’t settle for less.


----------



## keishapie1973

Fristipino said:


> Hi LouLou Lovers,
> A few years ago I fell in love with this bag and ordered my small size LouLou from the SL website.
> (the color name is Dark Smog, now discontinued)
> By then I had seen a lot of pictures of LouLou bags with creases and/or dents in it, and I was very nervous about receiving a less than perfect one. Luckily I got a perfect one and I love it so much.
> So recently I bought her a baby sister… the Toy LouLou from the SL boutique.
> When I told the (very friendly) SA I was looking for the Toy in the color taupe, she showed me one with dents all over it, I was shocked and asked if she had another one. She did and got it from the back. This one was perfect. She then told me they had been storing the Toy LouLou bags in a drawer to tightly and that’s how it happened. I would never have bought that dented one!
> I think a bag of this price should be (and CAN be) perfect!!
> Don’t settle for less.



My two favorite colors. I have taupe but wish dark smog was still available…


----------



## foxgal

Fristipino said:


> Hi LouLou Lovers,
> A few years ago I fell in love with this bag and ordered my small size LouLou from the SL website.
> (the color name is Dark Smog, now discontinued)
> By then I had seen a lot of pictures of LouLou bags with creases and/or dents in it, and I was very nervous about receiving a less than perfect one. Luckily I got a perfect one and I love it so much.
> So recently I bought her a baby sister… the Toy LouLou from the SL boutique.
> When I told the (very friendly) SA I was looking for the Toy in the color taupe, she showed me one with dents all over it, I was shocked and asked if she had another one. She did and got it from the back. This one was perfect. She then told me they had been storing the Toy LouLou bags in a drawer to tightly and that’s how it happened. I would never have bought that dented one!
> I think a bag of this price should be (and CAN be) perfect!!
> Don’t settle for less.



Beautiful! Dark smog is one of YSL’s best colors ever!


----------



## marinadfranco

danna_b said:


> Thanks for info about the price increase! Does somebody know if it is a world wide or only in US?
> I'm thinking for a while between small loulou in dark beige or loewe puzzle in dark blush ... Not sure if I will be able to decide before price increase :/ Does somebody own both of this bags?
> I want to go try both bags in person, I have both boutiques in the city I live in, just no enough time


I have the Loewe Puzzle in small size in Dark Blush and I LOVE IT. I liked both this one and light caramel but in the end I went for the dark blush as it looked more neutral to me.


----------



## happybaglady16

I was wondering if anyone has seen the puffer color Dark Honey in person? It looks very different based on lighting/websites. It looks deeper and richer on Neiman’s site than on YSL’s. I’m torn between this color or the quilted suede Algae or leather in Vert Fonce or Storm. I wish I had a store close. :/


----------



## foxgal

happybaglady16 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has seen the puffer color Dark Honey in person? It looks very different based on lighting/websites. It looks deeper and richer on Neiman’s site than on YSL’s. I’m torn between this color or the quilted suede Algae or leather in Vert Fonce or Storm. I wish I had a store close. :/
> 
> View attachment 5604488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604490



No, haven’t seen irl but have to say it’s gorgeous! I would trust NM’s picture more…it uses direct lighting whereas the YSL is diffused lighting so it’s not reflecting any sheen.


----------



## plv26

Hello all, I’m wanting to take the plunge on my first YSL

Just wondered if anyone had any experience with the all black hardware on the toy or small loulou? 

Is there a size preference that’s preferred? Small versus toy? I’ve tried on both and was torn. Thank you.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

plv26 said:


> Hello all, I’m wanting to take the plunge on my first YSL
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had any experience with the all black hardware on the toy or small loulou?
> 
> Is there a size preference that’s preferred? Small versus toy? I’ve tried on both and was torn. Thank you.


I have the Toy and I love it but I often think that I should’ve gotten the small instead.  It doesn’t hold a whole lot, thus it’s not an everyday bag for me.  

I’ve had it for 2 years and have no issue with the black hardware logo.  But I only carry it on off days.


----------



## Tina1010

plv26 said:


> Hello all, I’m wanting to take the plunge on my first YSL
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had any experience with the all black hardware on the toy or small loulou?
> 
> Is there a size preference that’s preferred? Small versus toy? I’ve tried on both and was torn. Thank you.


The toy is sooo small.. I couldn't get my phone to fit, so for that reason alone the bag is pointless to me.  I love the versatility of the small, it's the perfect size!


----------



## legaldiva

I just ordered the medium suede in Algae ... I can't wait to get it!  My bestie has the medium size in black leather; I never would have considered it if I hadn't seen it in person.  What a gorgeous bag.  I'll post a pic once she arrives!


----------



## keishapie1973

legaldiva said:


> I just ordered the medium suede in Algae ... I can't wait to get it!  My bestie has the medium size in black leather; I never would have considered it if I hadn't seen it in person.  What a gorgeous bag.  I'll post a pic once she arrives!



That sounds like a beauty. Can’t wait to see your pics…


----------



## Soumy

happybaglady16 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has seen the puffer color Dark Honey in person? It looks very different based on lighting/websites. It looks deeper and richer on Neiman’s site than on YSL’s. I’m torn between this color or the quilted suede Algae or leather in Vert Fonce or Storm. I wish I had a store close. :/
> 
> View attachment 5604488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604490


Hi there, not sure if It's still helpful, but I was in store yesterday and the dark honey looks more like the second pic ( YSL website) than the first one. It's not super dark and as shiny as Neiman's. It's more of I would consider a tan colour. I love it ! I'm torn between the dark honey and black..


----------



## brnicutie

Soumy said:


> Hi there, not sure if It's still helpful, but I was in store yesterday and the dark honey looks more like the second pic ( YSL website) than the first one. It's not super dark and as shiny as Neiman's. It's more of I would consider a tan colour. I love it ! I'm torn between the dark honey and black..


The honey color in the second pic is so much nicer.


----------



## Soumy

brnicutie said:


> The honey color in the second pic is so much nicer.


Yes it's really beautiful in real life and looks perfect for all seasons


----------



## brnicutie

Soumy said:


> Yes it's really beautiful in real life and looks perfect for all seasons


Please post pics if you decide to get one, whichever color you choose. They're both gorgeous.


----------



## Soumy

brnicutie said:


> Please post pics if you decide to get one, whichever color you choose. They're both gorgeous.


Thank you I will !! I am leaning more towards the honey as it was the one that caught my eye and was more attracted to it than black when i tried them both on (although I originally went for the back ghw)... then i start drifting towards the neonoe empreinte black (completely different style i know hhh) so difficult to decide I'm a mess


----------



## brnicutie

Soumy said:


> Thank you I will !! I am leaning more towards the honey as it was the one that caught my eye and was more attracted to it than black when i tried them both on (although I originally went for the back ghw)... then i start drifting towards the neonoe empreinte black (completely different style i know hhh) so difficult to decide I'm a mess


I think most of us on this site are like that. We're all a hot mess when it comes to deciding on bags.


----------



## Nurse_les

I received my first Loulou today (small taupe). This seems like a silly question, but I can’t find an answer: Can you advise if the SAINT LAURANT PARIS printed on the grommets are supposed to be even/lined up on all 4 grommets? One side of the handbag, they are. The other, they aren’t. I’m just not sure what is normal.


----------



## keishapie1973

Nurse_les said:


> I received my first Loulou today (small taupe). This seems like a silly question, but I can’t find an answer: Can you advise if the SAINT LAURANT PARIS printed on the grommets are supposed to be even/lined up on all 4 grommets? One side of the handbag, they are. The other, they aren’t. I’m just not sure what is normal.
> 
> View attachment 5615553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615554


I also have this bag in taupe. Mine do not line up either.


----------



## Nurse_les

keishapie1973 said:


> I also have this bag in taupe. Mine do not line up either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615651
> View attachment 5615652


Thank you!


----------



## plantsnpurses

My new toy Loulou in natural tan! I’m in love, she’s absolutely gorgeous in person. Scored this baby from Selfridges for $1440 including import fees and taxes.


----------



## Sibelle

plantsnpurses said:


> View attachment 5630959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new toy Loulou in natural tan! I’m in love, she’s absolutely gorgeous in person. Scored this baby from Selfridges for $1440 including import fees and taxes.


Congrats, this bag is so beautiful  !! The Saint Laurent bags look so much better in person than on the official images.


----------



## Antigone

Sibelle said:


> Congrats, this bag is so beautiful  !! The Saint Laurent bags look so much better in person than on the official images.


This is so true!


----------



## foxgal

plantsnpurses said:


> View attachment 5630959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new toy Loulou in natural tan! I’m in love, she’s absolutely gorgeous in person. Scored this baby from Selfridges for $1440 including import fees and taxes.



That’s great you got such a fabulous deal! It’s a beautiful bag


----------



## mnk88

I ordered the loulou small black and gold/brass. The 1 st one I send back but then I regret my mind. So I hurried to ordered another. The 2 one come today but I´m not sure if I will keep it. It´s gorgeous but I see sligt wrinkles on the left side on the bags front. It´s not much and I´ll guess that It will be normal wear and tear with time and every bag is different because it´s leather. Anyway it´s bother me a little beacause it´s a new bag and its look already like its used a little. Ant the bottom of he bag is quite loose firm. Shall I do a quick return to the ysl shop? I ordered from the web. And Im little bit stressed beacuse Ysl is going on to do the price increase very soon. Also I didnt get my money back from my 1 st bag.


----------



## mommaoosh

mnk88 said:


> I ordered the loulou small black and gold/brass. The 1 st one I send back but then I regret my mind. So I hurried to ordered another. The 2 one come today but I´m not sure if I will keep it. It´s gorgeous but I see sligt wrinkles on the left side on the bags front. It´s not much and I´ll guess that It will be normal wear and tear with time and every bag is different because it´s leather. Anyway it´s bother me a little beacause it´s a new bag and its look already like its used a little. Ant the bottom of he bag is quite loose firm. Shall I do a quick return to the ysl shop? I ordered from the web. And Im little bit stressed beacuse Ysl is going on to do the price increase very soon. Also I didnt get my money back from my 1 st bag.
> 
> View attachment 5633448
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633450


If it makes you feel any better, I had those marks on my purse when I first got it too, and they haven’t gotten any worse. If it bothers you though, see if you can exchange it so you don’t have to pay more because of the upcoming price increase.


----------



## pharme

Purchased these two loulou preloved and the black one seems a little more puffy then the blanc vintage one..anyone knows if there are variations in the "puffiness" of the quilts? Black is made in 12/20 while white is 06/21..


----------



## Omooba

Hi Loulou lovers, newbie here. I recently purchased a small Lou lou from net-a-porter and it came in a net-a-porter box (not SL) without a dust bag which I thought was weird. Wondering if the Lou Lous purchased from other stores came with SL packaging and a dust bag. Thank you


----------



## mariliz11

Omooba said:


> Hi Loulou lovers, newbie here. I recently purchased a small Lou lou from net-a-porter and it came in a net-a-porter box (not SL) without a dust bag which I thought was weird. Wondering if the Lou Lous purchased from other stores came with SL packaging and a dust bag. Thank you


Hi! When I got my Loulou puffer from Farfetch it came only with the dustbag, no box. However when purchasing directly from Saint Laurent website my Kate bag came with the box and paper bag. So I think SL boutiques and their official website might only provide the gift boxing. But it is weird they didn’t provide the dust bag at least


----------



## snibor

Omooba said:


> Hi Loulou lovers, newbie here. I recently purchased a small Lou lou from net-a-porter and it came in a net-a-porter box (not SL) without a dust bag which I thought was weird. Wondering if the Lou Lous purchased from other stores came with SL packaging and a dust bag. Thank you


I would have expected a dust bag.  I purchased a Lou camera from Bergdorf and it came with dustbag. It was beautifully packaged but not sl packaging. I’ve ordered many other designer bags from department stores and always get a dustbag.


----------



## cathavenicethings

Omooba said:


> Wondering if the Lou Lous purchased from other stores came with SL packaging and a dust bag. Thank you


Ditto.  I have not purchased bags from them in particular but I have from other retailers and they came with dust bags.  If you're happy with the bag I would reach out and let them know the dust bag was missed and if they can send the dust bag as well.


----------



## Marmotte

My first LouLou!
I got the Small in Taupe Suede and the Medium in black is for my sister for X-Mas


----------



## Soumy

Marmotte said:


> My first LouLou!
> I got the Small in Taupe Suede and the Medium in black is for my sister for X-Mas
> View attachment 5646069
> View attachment 5646070


How sweet! I'm sure she will love it! 
Love the loulou suede, I have a puffer but loulou is on my list - such a beautiful bag. Enjoy !!! X


----------



## HavPlenty

Saint Laurent suede is so beautiful.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

First LouLou! Purchased a number of SL bags before the price increase because I couldn’t decide & wound up returning a number of them. Just love this bag & am keeping it!


----------



## Luxe4Lolly

My SL Loulou family is finally complete (not interested in large).

So black medium purchased last week from Browns UK for £1,103 below current retail after 20% off code and 15% Amex cashback!

Small beige purchased at the weekend from Browns UK for £833 below current retail with only 20% off code but no Amex offer sadly…still a good price ultimately.

Toy Lou is a 2017 very creamy light beige so not a recent purchase.


----------



## Cherries and wine

Lolly4Luxe said:


> My SL Loulou family is finally complete (not interested in large).
> 
> So black medium purchased last week from Browns UK for £1,103 below current retail after 20% off code and 15% Amex cashback!
> 
> Small beige purchased at the weekend from Browns UK for £833 below current retail with only 20% off code but no Amex offer sadly…still a good price ultimately.
> 
> Toy Lou is a 2017 very creamy light beige so not a recent purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5667040


This is the cutest thing! I love it. You got such a great deal on the bags. Hope you enjoy them


----------



## Luxe4Lolly

Cherries and wine said:


> This is the cutest thing! I love it. You got such a great deal on the bags. Hope you enjoy them


Thank you . I once had them all but returned the small and sold the medium and a toy but replaced them when these deals came up as I honestly don’t see myself purchasing them at the current prices


----------



## Marqduck

Ava758 said:


> Does anyone own the Toy Loulou in soil brown? I have searched high and low (Google, Instagram, YouTube etc.) and I have not been able to find a single picture or video of the bag - except for stock photos. It would be great to see some pictures of the bag in real life before making a decision.
> 
> Any thoughts on the color? Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 5395118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395119


Love this color!!!


----------

